# Yosemite est arrivé : vos retours



## bompi (17 Octobre 2014)

Yosemite est sorti et ce fil a pour but de canaliser vos retours.
Essayons de ne pas trop nous disperser


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2014)

Je ne trouve pas trop de grands changement , j'aime moins la présentation a plat du dock 

Pour le reste j'attend iOS 8.1 pour utiliser certaine fonctions avec iPhone 

Je m'attendais aussi a la disparition de iPhoto


----------



## kilgore22 (17 Octobre 2014)

ayant été agréablement surpris des gains de fluidité de moussent lion puis de maveriks j'ai passé le cap de Yosemite hier soir sur mon MBP pro Mi 2011 globalement voici mes premières impressions :

Téléchargement : les 5GO de l'OS se sont téléchargés très rapidement, environ 45 minutes pour moi sous fibre 
l'installation : encore une fois, simple a installer, un peu long ( 40 minutes au lieu de 23 estimées) et un petit bug graphique lors de l'ouverture de la session qui disparait rapidement !

Première utilisation : j'ai eut peur le premier démarrage c'est révélé très lent, mes 4 GO de Ram ont eut du mal, mais ceci est expliqué par l'optimisation de l'OS sur le mac qui est assez longue (applis, mail, messages, iCloud). 

utilisations ultérieures : pas de différences notables avec mavericks, mon mac n'a pas perdu en fluidité je dirais même un léger mieux. Mon réseau Wifi semble plus stable, de même pour messages et contacts qui sont plus pratique, pour mail je constate une meilleure réactivité. seul déception pour le moment safari, ce dernier peut se montrer très lent dans l'affichage des pages webs surtout en sortie de veille ou lorsque plusieurs pages sont chargées simultanément !

Globalement: c'est plutôt positif, seul safari me déçoit un peu ! on verra avec la sortie de iOS 8.1 si yosemite tient ses promesses !


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2014)

@jura39200 : C'est pour un peu plus tard.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> @jura39200 : C'est pour un peu plus tard.



Ok pas encore de date a ce sujet ?


----------



## MACINDO (17 Octobre 2014)

Moins ergonomique que le précédent os ...  A tout hasard quelqu'un sait pourquoi je ne sais pas utiliser la fonction recevoir/donner des appels depuis mon MacBookPro ?


----------



## jfkm (17 Octobre 2014)

Idem. Installé mais sur un DD externe pour le moment.

MacBokk Air 4GO de RAM.

Ca tourne pas mal, surtout via un USB 2 ...

Par contre, ce qui m'intéresse le plus, c'est la continuité appels et sms sur mac.

J'ai testé:  les appels vers mon iPhone, c'est ok, ils arrivent bien sur le mac.

Mais les sms ...? Du mac, toujours possible de n'envoyer que des iMessages... ? Pas de sms à des correspondants non Apple ???


----------



## MACINDO (17 Octobre 2014)

Pour les sms normale il faut attendre ios8.1  .... Mais je ne sais pas comment fait pour recevoir et envoyer des appels quelqu'un sait m'expliquer ? Merci


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2014)

MACINDO a dit:


> Pour les sms normale il faut attendre ios8.1  .... Mais je ne sais pas comment fait pour recevoir et envoyer des appels quelqu'un sait m'expliquer ? Merci



Pour recevoir , j'ai émis un appel vers mon iPhone et le mac a sonné , par contre pour téléphoner il faut aller dans face time selectionner audio puis sélectionner le contact


----------



## MACINDO (17 Octobre 2014)

Oui mais justement tous mes contact sont grisés


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2014)

Je ne vois pas bien en quoi Yosemite serait moins ergonomique que Mavericks ?
Je ne vois pas trop ce qui a changé côté ergonomie.


----------



## RubenF (17 Octobre 2014)

J'adorais Mavericks et je ne voulais pas du tout mettre à jour.. mais je me dis que je devrais mettre à jour un moment ou à l'autre. donc je l'ai fait.. 


Et je suis pas content.


----------



## MACINDO (17 Octobre 2014)

moi j'ai ce truc 





Je ne comprends pas pourquoi


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2014)

@RubenF : Fallait pas appuyer sur le bouton _Update_.


----------



## MACINDO (17 Octobre 2014)

MACINDO a dit:


> moi j'ai ce truc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personne, s'il vous plait ?


----------



## jfkm (17 Octobre 2014)

MACINDO a dit:


> moi j'ai ce truc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as bien activé la fonction sur ton iphone  ?

SUR l'IPHONE :

Réglages => Face Time  : "appels cellulaires sur iPhone" doit être activé. 


SUR LE MAC :

Idem...


----------



## bluesilence (17 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour

J'ai un macpro 2012 avec une carte GFX GTX680.

Est ce que quelqu'un à installé Yoyo avec une config un peu exotique comme ca? (Carte graphique "PC" dans un macpro quoi)

Merci


----------



## MACINDO (17 Octobre 2014)

MACINDO a dit:


> moi j'ai ce truc
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jfkm a dit:


> Tu as bien activé la fonction sur ton iphone  ?
> 
> SUR l'IPHONE :
> 
> ...




MERCI !!!!!  C'etait  ça !!!!


----------



## Jacky HUREL (17 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour
installation Yosemite sans problème, tous semblent fonctionné, la seul chose que j'ai remarqué dans le finder dans la barre latérale c'est "iCloud Drive" qui n'affiche rien, alors quand me connectant via safari et iCloud mes dossiers apparaissent dans iCloud Drive.


----------



## CBi (17 Octobre 2014)

iMac 3,4 GHz Intel Core i7.

Téléchargement et installation très rapides. Les 24 Go de RAM doivent aider un peu.

Globalement très clean. J'aime beaucoup les icônes des dossiers.
L'icône de iTunes rouge... Je vais m'y faire mais j'avais déjà eu du mal à passer du vert au bleu 
Réception des appels iPhone (5S) sur Mac sans problème.

Les quelques petites déceptions =
  - Safari semble beaucoup plus lent que par le passé.
  - iMovie 6 HD, dont je me servais encore tant il était plus rapide que le "nouveau" iMovie pour faire un petit montage rapido, est utilisable seulement en faisant = voir le contenu du paquet et en cliquant sur l'app dans le dossier MacOS.
  - et surtout, les polices utilisées pour les menus sont, comme annoncé, plus "clean" mais moins lisibles que les anciennes. C'est flagrant dans le menu des favoris et les titres d'onglets de Safari. 
Je remercie l'opticien qui m'a vendu des verres Nikon avec un traitement "anti-bleu spécial écran": un complément utile à Yosemite. 
  - la "petite flèche" qui permettait le passage des apps en plein écran d'un simple click semble avoir disparu. On se demande bien pourquoi.
  - le verre à dents qui a remplacé la corbeille à papier


Par ailleurs, iCloud Drive pour moi aussi ne donne rien = aucune réaction via la barre du Finder. Et un message d'erreur si accès via le menu "Aller à". L'ancien abonné à Mac.com que je suis n'est pas très impressionné.


----------



## i-aïe (17 Octobre 2014)

Jacky HUREL a dit:


> Bonjour
> installation Yosemite sans problème, tous semblent fonctionné, la seul chose que j'ai remarqué dans le finder dans la barre latérale c'est "iCloud Drive" qui n'affiche rien, alors quand me connectant via safari et iCloud mes dossiers apparaissent dans iCloud Drive.



Perso quand je clique sur l'icône iCloud dans le Finder, le message "Configuration d'iCloud Drive" reste affiché avec la petite roue qui tourne.
Impossible d'accéder à mes dossier via le portail web.
Et impossible d'accéder aux réglages. J'ai le message "Réglage" qui tourne sans cesse.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2014)

Pas fan du relookage , mais bon c'est pas le plus important .
une déception, Safari bien peu véloce..(Chrome ayant placé un démarrage fulgurant est loin devant ...)
une horreur, iTunes 12 Pouah le vilain
iBooks enfin paramétrable mais toujours aussi inutile sur Mac
le reste semble plus que correct ( Mail par exemple )
pas de problème à l'installation 
N'ayant pas de iBidules,ce Yosemite ne m'est pas indispensable


----------



## NicoMac (17 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Installé sans soucis. Par contre, je me retrouve avec 530 GB d'espace disque après l'install contre 660 GB avant. Quelle est la raison ? Des archives à effacer quelque part ? Pour info j'ai fait un upgrade, pas une clean install.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Pas fan du relookage , mais bon c'est pas le plus important .
> une déception, Safari bien peu véloce..(Chrome ayant placé un démarrage fulgurant est loin devant ...)
> une horreur, iTunes 12 Pouah le vilain
> iBooks enfin paramétrable mais toujours aussi inutile sur Mac
> ...



étrange , je trouve Safari très rapide
Pour itunes , je rejoins ton avis


----------



## RubenF (17 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> @RubenF : Fallait pas appuyer sur le bouton _Update_.



Continuity et Handoff m'ont fait de l'oeil j'avais pas le choix


----------



## tyler_d (17 Octobre 2014)

Installé.
Tout tourne sauf :

- pas de transparence sur tous les éléments (pas sur le finder par ex)
- impossible de connecter mon iphone au BT, du coup pas de continuity
- les appels ne fonctionne pas
- les sms ne fonctionne pas (apple pourrait mettre une petite notice en ligne sur le sujet...)


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2014)

tyler_d a dit:


> Installé.
> Tout tourne sauf :
> 
> - pas de transparence sur tous les éléments (pas sur le finder par ex)
> ...



Pour continuité , il faut attendre lundi avec l'iOS 8.1 
Tes appels devraient fonctionner , par contre pour les sms , il faut aussi attendre lundi


----------



## jfkm (17 Octobre 2014)

Pour ma part, continuité fonctionne déjà pour safari, avec ios 8.0.2 ...

Pour HANDOFF : les appels, ok, mais pas les sms.


----------



## steph775 (17 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Tout s'est bien passé pour l'installation, rapide et efficace. Par contre l'extinction de mon macbook prend 1min30s.

J'ai entrepris plusieurs actions pour résoudre le problème :
- Réparation des permissions
- Exécution des 3 scripts de maintenance
...

Rien n'y fait : extinction très lente. Cela fait penser aux premières versions de mountain lion...

Je précise que mon macbook est équipé d'un ssd sur lequel est installé le système, les données étant sur un dd interne sata classique. L'extinction était de quelques secondes avec mountain lion.

Est ce que d'autres personnes rencontrent le même problème ou auriez vous une idée pour résoudre le problème ?


----------



## tonrain (17 Octobre 2014)

Après quelques essais, je dirais qu'il est plus lent que Mavericks en général, mais ce-dernier a eu tout le temps qu'il lui fallait pour se bonifier.

Certes l'ordinateur de dépannage que j'ai n'arrange pas les choses, mais au vue de la tournure de l'OS, j'ignore si je vais rester sur Mac.

J'ai beaucoup de mal avec cette interface 'flat'; ça pique les yeux pour moi. Je verrais à la longue si je m'y fais ou non.

Je ferais un autre message quand j'aurais testé plus en profondeur. Et j'ai aussi eu 40min d'installation au lieu des 23 annoncé... en plus des 10min d'installation de la partition Recovery...


----------



## brubru (17 Octobre 2014)

L'installation a été lente, ça a pas mal mouliné, mais depuis ce matin, ça semble assez fluide, avec de temps en temps la roue qui tourne pour afficher le contenu d'un lourd dossier.

Mais mon principal problème est que *Messages OSX ne veut pas connecter iMessage* : "Connexion à iMessage impossible. Veuillez vérifier votre connexion réseau et réessayer".

Pour FaceTime (OSX) il ne se connecte pas non plus, aucune liste de contact affichée.
J'ai essayé les solutions Little Snitch, de changer mon mdp AppStore, ça ne change rien.

Quelqu'un a une idée ? ou rencontre le même souci ?


----------



## edf84 (17 Octobre 2014)

je l'ai installé ce matin sur mon Mac Book Air (Mid 2013)
Comme d'habitude installation facile et sans problème.
j'ai tout retrouvé au redémarrage c'est déjà une bonne chose.

Comme beaucoup, pas vraiment emballé par le nouveau graphisme du doc, des icônes et de Itunes. C'était beau avant ??? 
Ils ont refait exactement comme pour IOS depuis le passage a la version 7 ou 8 maintenant.
Avant c'était agréable, maintenant c'est bof !!!

Je pas encore trop fouillé la bête pour voir si il y a des évolutions intéressante depuis Yosemite.
Mais déjà j'aime bien la possibilité de répondre au SMS sur l'ordi.
Quel plaisir de pouvoir écrire normalement, avec un véritable clavier.
A suivre donc, j'espère qu'il y aura encore plein de bonne surprise a venir avec l'arrivée IOS 8.1


----------



## fantax (17 Octobre 2014)

Installé ce matin sur un macbook pro mi-2009 avec 4 Go de ram sans problème. Tout semble fonctionner très correctement pour l'instant. Mais il faut que j'explore davantage.


----------



## polop35 (17 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir,
J'aimerais savoir comment on peut installer Yosemite sur une partition secondaire. Je pose cette question, car je voudrais conserver ma configuration actuelle.
Or, sur l'Appstore, on nous propose une mise à jour; ce n'est pas ce que je souhaite.
A la fin du téléchargement, je crains que la mise à jour ne démarre sans que je puisse intervenir.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer, SVP ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## gmaa (17 Octobre 2014)

En clonant ta config actuelle sur ta partition secondaire, ça devrait le faire.
Enfin, j'essaierai comme ça.


----------



## polop35 (17 Octobre 2014)

@gmaa
Effectivement, c'est une solution; mais j'aurais bien aimé faire une clean install sur cette nouvelle partition.


----------



## steph775 (17 Octobre 2014)

Avant, fais une sauvegarde time machine complète de ton disque système actuel.
Ensuite, s'il s'agit de tester yosemite avant d'écraser ton système actuel, installe-le sur un disque externe.
Tu peux le faire depuis ton fichier d'installation téléchargé depuis l' AppStore ou le faire depuis un disque externe. Pour cela, Tu peux utiliser diskmaker pour copier l'installer sur un autre disque externe et booter dessus. A l'installation, la procédure te demande sur quel disque tu installes le système. Il n'y a qu'à choisir


----------



## ziommm (17 Octobre 2014)

Pour ma part la clean install s'est déroulée sans encombres sur mon 15" 2010, 10min pour créer la clé USB depuis le terminal, et à peu près 40min pour l'installation.

Pas vraiment plus "rapide" le Yosemite, étant donné le SSD installé récemment, les temps de démarrage système et applications restent les memes, je le sens par contre plus nerveux dans la navigation Finder, mais je crois que ce sont juste les timings de certaines animations et transitions qui sont réduits, et safari est beaucoup plus réactif, je le sens surtout au niveau de défilement.

Je suis content de voir revenir certaines actions qui (je pense) avaient disparues avec Mavericks, comme la navigation précédent/suivant dans le Finder à l'aide d'un geste du trackpad ou de la touche retour.

Je trouve aussi que le geste trackpad servant à amener le centre de notification est beaucoup plus réactif, je me rappelle sous Mavericks il prenait pas à tous les coups, et ici c'est le cas.

Perso moi qui bosse principalement dans le graphisme et le web, le flat design j'adore. Par contre les nouvelles icônes de dossier presque fluo, ça jure un peu à mon gout, un peu trop agressif à l&#8217;&#339;il.

Seul détail, mais bon j'aime bien chipoter, dans la beta j'avais remarqué des saccades dans l'animation du dock lorsque un dossier est ouvert en éventail ou en grille, et je vois que ce n'est toujours pas réglé, en tout cas pour moi. (Ils ont pas lu mon rapport ! )

Ah, et j'adore le nouveau lorsqu'on ajuste le volume


----------



## steph775 (17 Octobre 2014)

Et pour l'extinction ? Combien de temps ?


----------



## Rikly (17 Octobre 2014)

Installé sur MBPro 13'' mi-2010.

A l'air de bien fonctionner.

Mais le design est une horreur. La couleur des icônes est agressive.

Les designers d'Apple doivent être morts. Le look d'après IOS est vraiment moche.
Dommage.

Au lieu de Yosemite, on aurait préféré la corrections des bugs de Maverick et surtout la suppression de ''boing'' de démarrage.


----------



## Jojo57800 (17 Octobre 2014)

installation sans souci sur un macbook pro retina mi-2012

-au début c'est un peu bizarre mais on s'y fait ...
-je trouve safari plus rapide 
-les appelles fonctionne sans souci 
-mais j'arrive pas a utiliser handoff ( ça a marcher 10mn puis plus rien ) peut être lundi avec IOS 8.1 (pareil pour les SMS faut attendre lundi)(j'ai activé les bluetooth sur tous les appareils mais pas besoin de les jumeler normalement c'est automatique il me semble non ? )
-J'ai pas trouver le thème sombre suis je le seul ? 
-AirDrop j'ai aussi pas réussis a faire fonctionner pour envoyer un fichier du mac vers mon iPhone
-Le centre de notification j'aime bien 
-Itunes je suis un peu perdu faut que je regarde ça de plus pres


----------



## polop35 (17 Octobre 2014)

@steph775
Merci pour la réponse.
Tu écris: "Tu peux le faire depuis ton fichier d'installation téléchargé depuis l' AppStore".
Mais, où va-t-il être stocké, ce fichier ? Est-ce le fichier complet ou seulement une mise à jour ?


----------



## raph8 (17 Octobre 2014)

CBi a dit:


> - la "petite flèche" qui permettait le passage des apps en plein écran d'un simple click semble avoir disparu. On se demande bien pourquoi.



c'est maintenant le bouton vert qui permet le passage des apps en plein écran


----------



## steph775 (17 Octobre 2014)

Le fichier est dans le répertoire applications, il porte le nom de installer OS X Yosemite.app environ 5 Go


----------



## ziommm (17 Octobre 2014)

raph8 a dit:


> c'est maintenant le bouton vert qui permet le passage des apps en plein écran



Waip, et pour ajuster les fenetres à l'écran il suffit de maintenir la touche option, un peu bizarre.


----------



## polop35 (17 Octobre 2014)

@steph775

Merci pour tes réponses.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2014)

Jacky HUREL a dit:


> Bonjour
> installation Yosemite sans problème, tous semblent fonctionné, la seul chose que j'ai remarqué dans le finder dans la barre latérale c'est "iCloud Drive" qui n'affiche rien, alors quand me connectant via safari et iCloud mes dossiers apparaissent dans iCloud Drive.



Chez moi, en faisant un clic droit sur l'icône d'iCloud Drive dans la barre latérale du Finder et " Ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet ", ça s'affiche. Sinon le simple clic sur l'icône laisse le bousin de marbre (comme demander de lire les informations sur iCloud Drive). Aucun problème en revanche avec les autres éléments de la barre latérale.

Autre problème : grosse galère pour récupérer les mises à jour de Pages, Numbers,... car le Mac App Store fume la moquette : erreurs survenues lors du téléchargement, une fois Pages installé je suis allé dans l'application mais celle-ci m'a renvoyée vers le Mac App Store et c'est parti pour un deuxième téléchargement de cette mise à jour (+ celle de Numbers, Keynote et iMovie).
Tout est rentré dans l'ordre, sauf pour Numbers qui s'affiche dans les mises à jour disponibles alors qu'il est installé.


À part ça, le nouvel habillage ça change mais pour moi c'est ni " Whaoh ! " ni " Beurk ". C'est entre les 2.

Et j'adore la navigation dans les signets de Safari par clic dans la barre d'adresse. C'est proche de ce qui existe sous iOS et c'est ce que j'espérais trouver dans Yosemite.


----------



## lightup (17 Octobre 2014)

Je n'ai pas encore installé Yosemite, mais j'ai une question à ceux qui l'ont installé  :

Qu'en est-il de l'autonomie ? J'ai un Air de 2013 et je n'ai pas envie de sacrifier sa formidable autonomie


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2014)

jfkm a dit:


> Pour ma part, continuité fonctionne déjà pour safari, avec ios 8.0.2 ...
> 
> Pour HANDOFF : les appels, ok, mais pas les sms.



Oui , il faut attendre l'iOS8.1


----------



## raph8 (17 Octobre 2014)

ziommm a dit:


> Waip, et pour ajuster les fenetres à l'écran il suffit de maintenir la touche option, un peu bizarre.



Oui je trouve aussi. Peut être que ça changera...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2014)

ziommm a dit:


> Waip, et pour ajuster les fenetres à l'écran il suffit de maintenir la touche option, un peu bizarre.



Explique


----------



## aldoaldo (17 Octobre 2014)

Le dossier Utilitaire est en Anglais
Sinon ça marche bien.
Sans un bluetooth 4, pas grand interêt par rapport à Mavericks dont le design plus sobre me convient mieux.
Mais c'est un peu plus réactif me semble-t-il.


----------



## ziommm (17 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Explique



Clique sur le bouton vert en maintenant la touche option. Cela accomplira la même action qu'un simple click sur ce même bouton vert dans les versions précédentes d'OSX.


----------



## Ardienn (17 Octobre 2014)

A part l'icône d'itunes, je trouve ça plutôt réussi dans l'ensemble. (contrairement à iOS)


----------



## lightup (17 Octobre 2014)

Personne sur la batterie ?


----------



## steph775 (17 Octobre 2014)

Moi j'ai trouvé l'autonomie plus faible que d'habitude


----------



## greenhoouse (17 Octobre 2014)

moi personnellement pour le moment tout vas bien safari vas extrêmement plus vite pour ma part (je suis surpris par la différence) , l'interface me plaît a part quelque détail (icône wifi,) bref pour moi tout roule sur des roulette spotlight a presque remplacé google  et tout vas plus vite pour moi.

si il y a un truc vraiment moche c'est le tableaux de widgets enfin après c'est mon avis personnel 

nouveaux pages,numbers, et les appel sur le mac c'est au top 

bref je suis conquis mais j'en attend beaucoup encore avec l'arrivée de 8.1 


(reste a voir la batterie)


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2014)

Après avoir fait un clone par sécurité, j'ai lancé la mise à jour qui s'est parfaitement déroulée.

Au démarrage, j'ai été surpris par la clarté de l'ensemble et pour tout dire pas convaincu, mais cela reste accessoire.
S'agissant des applications, tout fonctionne bien, mis à part ma version de CCC qui va nécessiter une mise à jour.
Sinon, Office, CS6 fonctionnent bien.
Les outils de prise en main à distance (VPN etc) aussi.

Aucun souci de réactivité.
J'ai même constaté avec plaisir que la nouvelle version de Safari était maintenant compatible avec un ENT en ligne pour lequel je devais changer d'agent utilisateur pour les utiliser

Donc pour le moment, ça va.
Mon MBP n'a pas d'usb4 donc pas de hands off
par contre les appels via le iphone en wifi fonctionnent.
Je n'ai pas testé les sms

A suivre.


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2014)

De Bluetooth 4.0 voulais-tu dire, non ?


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> De Bluetooth 4.0 voulais-tu dire, non ?



Oui en effet !


----------



## brubru (17 Octobre 2014)

Suis-je le seul dont iMessage n'arrive pas à se connecter dans Message ? (connexion impossible...). Doit-on attendre jusque lundi ?

(Mais je peux bien décrocher des appels téléphoniques depuis mon mac, et FaceTime fonctionne.)


----------



## AZTT (17 Octobre 2014)

j'ai instalé YOSEMITE et tout baigne côté iMessage
je peux même appeler ou recevoir un appel téléphonique
indifféremment sur iphone iPad ou iMac ces deux derniers faisant
le "pont" avec l'Iphone... c'est fun et peut s'avérer pratique


----------



## Pioupiou1211 (17 Octobre 2014)

Je viens d'installer Yosemite, tout est nickel sauf une chose: l'estimation du temps de batterie. Un coup il passe à 7h pour du simple surf, un coup il est a 20h  Est-ce un bug? Je précise je suis sur MBA 13" 2014.


----------



## michamails (17 Octobre 2014)

bonsoir tout le monde
j'avais la dernière Beté Publique depuis le 1er Octobre et tout allait bien
hier soir je me suis lancé sur la nouvelle mouture et... 
- je n'ai plus aucun Widgets 
- je ne peux plus rien partager depuis Safari (aucun service)

vous avez des idées ? 
merci


----------



## alinf34 (17 Octobre 2014)

Mes applications semblent toutes fonctionner, y compris Logic 9.

Pour le côté esthétique, selon moi Apple a remplacé la sobriété par du tape-à-l'il dont j'ai tout de suite mesuré la laideur :  trois boutons de fenêtre plats et unis dans le style gommettes d'école maternelle, le bleu criard des boutons et des dossiers, la transparence qui change avec le fond d'écran à chaque déplacement d'une fenêtre, ce qui attire l'il et déconcentre...

Et toujours pas de couleur pour les icônes de la barre latérale, ou l'art de combiner fadeur et agression visuelle sur un même plan de travail.

Le sommet du kitch est atteint par l'icône de Safari dans le dock et le rouge pétard et délavé de celui d'iTunes (mais ceux-ci je les ai changés pour des icônes moins beurk).

Et pourquoi changer la police du système sans possibilité de choisir celle qui nous convient le mieux ?

Franchement je ne me vois pas travailler au quotidien sur un tel espace.

Pour toutes ces raisons je reste sous Mavericks (en attendant que des débrouillards proposent des patchs de personnalisation de l'interface).


----------



## elpeygey (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir, 

dites je suis le seul à m'inquiéter de l'absence de TRIM pour les SSD non Apple ? Puisque Trim enabler ne fonctionne plus (...?)

J'hésite à passer sous 10.10 à cause de ça. 

Puis-je avoir votre avis sur ce point ?


----------



## Cédric74 (18 Octobre 2014)

Tous ces premiers commentaires me motivent peu pour passer à Yosemite. Si je l'installe sur DD externe on peut choisir de démarrer sur lui ou sur Mavericks sur le disque principal ?:mouais: je voudrais juste tester ce Yosemite avant de peut-être l'adopter, donc ne pas écraser Mavericks.


----------



## brubru (18 Octobre 2014)

brubru a dit:


> Suis-je le seul dont iMessage n'arrive pas à se connecter dans Message ? (connexion impossible...). Doit-on attendre jusque lundi ?



Je me cite, mais je viens de balancer d'anciennes préférences de Message à la poubelle et de zapper la PRAM et je peux enfin utiliser Message sur Yosemite (j'ignore si ça a un rapport...)


----------



## FloCa (18 Octobre 2014)

Des retours sur l'autonomie sur MacBook Pro ? 

J'avais installé la Beta 6, et je perdais 30% de batterie environ, est ce toujours le cas ?


----------



## Caliao (18 Octobre 2014)

Personnellement j'ai une meilleure autonomie qu'avant! Et mon Safari est plus rapide aussi! J'aime beaucoup le mode sombre :love: Je suis bien surpris que la plupart d'enter vous aies quelques pépins niveau vitesse. Ma soeur l'a aussi installé sur son MacBook Pro Retina 13' et c'est très très très réactif!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Chez moi, en faisant un clic droit sur l'icône d'iCloud Drive dans la barre latérale du Finder et " Ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet ", ça s'affiche. Sinon le simple clic sur l'icône laisse le bousin de marbre (comme demander de lire les informations sur iCloud Drive). Aucun problème en revanche avec les autres éléments de la barre latérale.
> 
> Autre problème : grosse galère pour récupérer les mises à jour de Pages, Numbers,... car le Mac App Store fume la moquette : erreurs survenues lors du téléchargement, une fois Pages installé je suis allé dans l'application mais celle-ci m'a renvoyée vers le Mac App Store et c'est parti pour un deuxième téléchargement de cette mise à jour (+ celle de Numbers, Keynote et iMovie).
> Tout est rentré dans l'ordre, sauf pour Numbers qui s'affiche dans les mises à jour disponibles alors qu'il est installé.



Au démarrage ce matin les problèmes ont disparu.


----------



## bompi (18 Octobre 2014)

elpeygey a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> dites je suis le seul à m'inquiéter de l'absence de TRIM pour les SSD non Apple ? Puisque Trim enabler ne fonctionne plus (...?)
> 
> ...


Voir ici.


----------



## jlchm (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

J'ai installé OS X Yosemite hier sur mon Macbook Pro 2013.
Ce matin j'ai installé les dernières mise à jour et apparemment j'ai un seul problème : 

les touches de réglage du volume ne fonctionnent plus et je ne peux plus monter, baisser, couper le son.

Quand j'appuie sur chaque touche, le symbole du haut parleur s'affiche avec juste en dessous un cercle avec une diagonale à l'intérieur, je ne sais plus quel panneau de circulation.

Si quelqu'un a une solution pour réactiver ces touches de volume?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## lightup (18 Octobre 2014)

Bon, j'ai installé Yosemite sur une deuxième partition, je n'ai pas pu encore tester l'autonomie, mais je peux déjà dire que Safari est extrêmement lent 

J'arrive à charger une page 1 fois sur 5 (et encore il faut des fois éteindre et remettre le Wifi  )


----------



## ijef (18 Octobre 2014)

pour l instant j en suis satisfait : on peut renommer plusieurs doc avec un clic droit sans passer par automator
Par contre mon Mac démarre lentement en me donnant comme nom de session mon prénom et mon nom. Pas très convivial : j ai l impression d être  au bureau !

pour info, d après le Génius que j ai vu hier, Iphoto et Aperture devraient fusionner sous peu pour ne faire qu'un.


----------



## shodloer (18 Octobre 2014)

steph775 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tout s'est bien passé pour l'installation, rapide et efficace. Par contre l'extinction de mon macbook prend 1min30s.
> 
> ...



idem pour moi système sur un SSD et données sur DD à côté , l'extinction/reboot met presque 1min alors qu'avant 3/4 s


----------



## elkangooo (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Après les inévitables sauvegardes, j'ai passé mon iMac early 2008 à Yosemite, et tout va bien !

Je l'ai laissé tourner la nuit pour laisser l'OS faire ce qu'il avait à faire (Spotlight, Time Machine, et probablement plein d'autres choses), et ce matin, je dois plutôt agréablement surpris.

C'est plutôt rapide et fluide malgré la transparence (en fait, je trouve par moment que c'est mieux qu'avec Maverick, mais il y a certainement une part de psychologie là-dedans ^^), et le changement de la charte graphique apporte vraiment une sensation de fraîcheur et de modernité (enfin, après goûts et couleurs tout ça quoi).

Au niveau des applis, pour l'instant RAS. iTunes, Safari, Mail fonctionnent bien (bon, le module pour Mail et Safari d'Antidote v8 4.1 n'est pas encore compatible, mais bon, pas grave, la MAJ arrivera de toute façon), Forklift, Pathfinder, également.

Bref, client satisfait ! 

J'attendrai encore quelques jours pour faire de même avec mon Macbook Pro mid-2009, car je n'ai pas encore vérifié si toutes mes applications professionnelles passaient le test de Yosemite.

Bonne journée et bon week-end à tous.


----------



## steph775 (18 Octobre 2014)

Je propose à tout le monde de réparer les permissions et de voir si les performances ensuite évoluent ou pas. Qu'en pensez vous ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h20 ----------

Autre question pour ceux qui ont installé un ssd en plus de leur de interne sata classique :
Avez vous fusionné les disques dans un fusion drive ?
Personnellement je ne l'ai pas fait pour garder l'indépendance de les disques en cas de crash de l'un des disques, et garder le meme  principe pour ma sauvegarde timemachine. Car en cas de problème je peux restaurer mon système sur le ssd sans restaurer obligatoirement mes données qui sont sur le disque classique.
Mais je serais bien tenté de le faire si cela apporte un gain de performances. Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## michamails (18 Octobre 2014)

salut tout le monde
tout va bien sauf :

- partager (depuis le bureau ou depuis safari) inactif : AUCUN SERVICE 
- widgets : il n'y en a aucun (alors qu'ils étaient là en version bêta publique)

qui a des idées ? merci


----------



## Bilmonis (18 Octobre 2014)

Je suis très content de la nouvelle interface, mais quelques bugs notables, tout de même : 
-l'envoi de fichiers par bluetooth depuis mon téléphone Android se termine par un échec 
-lorsque je passe en plein écran avec MplayerX, la vidéo devient blanche, et le reste alors que je suis repassé en mode fenêtre
-parfois quelques petits lags sur Safari


----------



## Alexis176 (18 Octobre 2014)

Mon retour sur ma mise à jour Yosemite (pas de clean install)

- installation rapide, estimation de temps respectée.
- problème au démarrage et la connexion à iCloud car le wi-fi avait été activé. Ethernet + wifi faisaient que je n'avais finalement aucune connexion possible. Je ne comprends pas d'ailleurs ce souci : j'ai ensuite réglé dans les paramètres réseau l'ordre des services (à savoir Ethernet en priorité) mais rien ne fonctionne si les deux sont activés. Si je coupe le wifi la connexion revient normalement (mais quid des possibilités de handoff ou air drop ?). Si vous avez une idée...
- iCloud Drive ne fonctionnait pas du tout hier, quand je cliquais sur le logo, rien ne s'affichait, mais ce matin je retrouve bien tous mes dossiers (TextEdit, Pages,...). Surement le temps que tout se synchronise.
- j'ai un net gain de rapidité, assez étonnant ! C'est fluide et pour l'instant aucun plantage.

Voilà, en dehors de mon souci de "double" connexion (help me!), RAS, c'est du bon boulot de la part d'Apple !


----------



## jfkm (18 Octobre 2014)

Retour ce matin:

Quand même gros problème de continuité...

Hier soir, tout fonctionnait (Iphone6 OS 8.0.2 / MB Air Yosemite), sauf l'envoi de sms depuis le mac.

Mais les appels téléphoniques arrivaient et se lançaient sans problème du mac...

Safari, Plan, apparaissaient bien sur Iphone et Mac quand ouvert de l'un ou de l'autre.

Ce matin, plus rien sauf SI ouvert sur Iphone, auquel cas ils apparaissent sur Mac.

Tout le reste, nada !! Plus de tel sur Mac, ni en entrée ni en sortie...


----------



## Cédric74 (18 Octobre 2014)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Tous ces premiers commentaires me motivent peu pour passer à Yosemite. Si je l'installe sur DD externe on peut choisir de démarrer sur lui ou sur Mavericks sur le disque principal ?:mouais: je voudrais juste tester ce Yosemite avant de peut-être l'adopter, donc ne pas écraser Mavericks.



Je pense avoir résolu mon test de Yosemite puisque ma fille vient de lancer l'installation sur son ordi...


----------



## arno1x (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous. Hier soir Installation de Yosemite, (plutôt mise à jour sur Mavericks!! 
). Tout baigne! J'aime ce nouveau look! A part iTunes qui "merd."!! les textes, les boutons se chevauchent!!! et c'est moche!! je verrai ça plus tard!
See you


----------



## steph775 (18 Octobre 2014)

Pour ma part, j'ai fais une installation clean cette nuit puis restauré mes données via sauvegarde time machine. Je verrai si j'ai un bénéfice au démarrage et à l'extinction.


----------



## matrox69 (18 Octobre 2014)

Salut à tous,

Moi je rencontre un gros problème avec cette nouvelle version qui est loin d'être finie à mon avis car elle est remplie de bugs.
Le plus gros que je n'arrive pas à résoudre c'est que j'ai un message d'erreur "Finder a quitté de manière imprévue" et si je le relance ou clique sur le bouton "Ignorer", le message me reviens de tout de suite derrière donc impossible de me servir de ce satané MacBook Pro...
J'ai essayé de redémarrer, etc mais impossible de faire quoi que se soit...

Quelqu'un a une solution peut-être?


----------



## steph775 (18 Octobre 2014)

Tu n'aurais pas une extention qui traîne par hasard ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Aucun problème a signaler


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2014)

Vu la piteuse qualité photos, images, illustration sous Yosemite , j'ai la nette impression que ce nouvel OS est réservé aux possesseurs de Mac a écran retina ....
Je vais aller vérifier tout cela chez mon revendeur ...


----------



## jfkm (18 Octobre 2014)

jfkm a dit:


> Retour ce matin:
> 
> Quand même gros problème de continuité...
> 
> ...



Je m'auto rectifie:

Tout est revenu... J'ai enfin trouvé qu'il s'agissait d'un problème de compte iCloud... Une seconde adresse était en attente de validation... Celle de ma femme. Du coup, cela mettait le bazar...

Maintenant quand à savoir comment cette adresse est arrivée dans iCloud, mystère.

La continuité marche donc bien dans les 2 sens (Mac / Iphone), pour les applis dédiées et les appels tel.

Pour les sms, j'ai cru comprendre attendre IOS 8.1


----------



## Pioupiou1211 (18 Octobre 2014)

Aucun problème de batterie pour vous sous Yosemite? J'ai l'impression de perdre un petit peu quand je surf uniquement sur Safari. Après peut-être que les vidéos prennent plus de batterie que le simple surf mais parfois ça m'indique vraiment peu de batterie restant.

Peut-être que ce Safari mange plus de batterie que l'ancien?


----------



## ChiFouMe (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai installé yosemite hier matin sur mon macbook pro fin 2011 et dans l'ensemble tous se passe bien mise a part quelques petits bug...

Finder: moins réactif que sur Maverick!! (latence au niveau de l'ouverture)

Moniteur d'activité: safarinotification et softwareupdated...  en arrêt dans le moniteur d'activité après une longue mise en vielle. (j'ai réparé les permissions, j'attends la prochaine mise en vielle pour voir ci le problème est résolut..)

Permutation des graphismes : la permutation automatique ne s'effectue plus ?? (obligé de l'activer manuellement ..?? est ce normal ?.)

Avis: je n'aime pas trop les nouvelles icônes du dock, trop agressive a mon gout mais bon après je pense que c'est comme tous, il faut si faire.. sinon dans l'ensemble l'OS est plus réactif. 
Pour ma part les appels fonctionnent et iMessage aussi, j'attends une mise a jour pour les messages.
Je n'ai pas remarqué de gain sur l'autonomie de ma batterie, le démarrage est lui aussi un poil plus long avec une barre de chargement et une icône utilisateur a cliquer pour accéder a son mot de passe. Safari très épuré (petit bémol pour moi les favoris ne sont pas très accessible, a voir dans le paramètrage.) 

Cordialement.


----------



## elkangooo (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aurais une toute petite question relative à Safari 8.0 et sa gestion des onglets. 

Je garde un certain nombre (voire un nombre certain) d'onglets ouverts avec les sites que je consulte le plus souvent.

Auparavant, la taille des onglets diminuaient, mais ils étaient en général affichés en intégralité.

Sur la version 8, je constate que sur la partie droite, ils s'empilent, se chevauchent, et au final, une partie n'est plus visible

J'utilise "Afficher tous les onglets" et le tour est joué.

Est-il possible de changer la façon dont s'affichent ces onglets ? Sinon, je vais m'adapter, et utiliser la fonction ad-hoc.

Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## millypam (18 Octobre 2014)

Coucou, petit retour d'une newbie, passée de pc à mac en moins de deux mois, puis à yosemite hier soir.

Alors au niveau des bugs/trucs qui coincent (même en modifiant les réglages) :
- impression d'une batterie qui se vide plus vite (j'ai un macbook air 2014 pour info)
- le swipe back dans youtube me fait un double affichage de la page dont je viens (donc il affiche deux fois la vidéo par exemple). Je suis obligée de faire deux glisse de doigts au lieu d'un pour enfin revenir à la page que je veux.
- dans twitter ou Facebook, je n'ai plus les pop up de notifications (j'ai tout paramétré dans les préférences système, ça change quedalle)
- le foutu bouton vert pour l'agrandissement à gauche alors que je suis habituée à ce qu'il soit à droite me perturbe

c'est à peu près tout pour l'instant.
Le centre de notification me semble un peu pauvre en widgets, je suppose que ça viendra par après. 

Et j'attends avec impatience un tuto détaillé pour retrouver mes "vieilles" habitudes, parce que là je suis encore un choya larguée, mais je m'y fais.


----------



## sphillips (18 Octobre 2014)

De mon côté, le seul truc gênant concerne la résolution de l'écran branché un VGA à mon MBP. Si je mets résolution optimale il me met un 800x600 bien dégueulasse ! Sinon il me laisse le choix entre des résolutions ultra bizarres : 1320X1010 par exemple (je n'ai plus les chiffres exacts en tête). 

Comment est-ce que je peux mettre un 1440X900 sur mon moniteur externe ?


----------



## iouze (18 Octobre 2014)

Mon autonomie max est passée de près de 10h à 4h15 à 100% de charge de la batterie.
Je parle de conditions comparables, c'est à dire SAFARI + Mail + connection en WiFi
De nouveaux services se mettent ils automatique en service lors de cette mise à jour (Géo loc par ex ou autre) ? 
Seul SAFARI est indiqué comme application gourmande en énergie.
Le temps de rédiger ce message je viens de passer de 98% à 96%


----------



## Pioupiou1211 (18 Octobre 2014)

J'ai eu pareille Iouze mais ça doit être l'estimation qui déconne car elle augmernte 10min par 10min. Mais c'est vrai que j'ai l'impression que safari pompe plus la batterie


----------



## Red_Fox (18 Octobre 2014)

Gros plantage de mon MacBook Pro après migration de Mavericks vers Yosemite.

En fait, Yosemite n'accepte pas le Trim Enabler nécessaire au bon fonctionnement et à la durabilité de mon SSD SanDisk (tiers).

Renseignements pris, Yosemite a été verrouillé pour ne plus tolérer des SSD tiers... :-(

Je fais donc marche arrière vers Mavericks. Très déçu par cette politique d'Apple très comparable, voire bientôt pire en terme de verrouillage, que celle de MS


----------



## Louisaaa (18 Octobre 2014)

Salut à tous

Pour moi l'installation s'est super bien passée. Je remarque pas d'énormes différence avec le Mavericks. par contre gros soucis avec le iCloud. J'ai pas la totalité de mes contacts sur mon Mac et les appels ne s'affichent pas non plus sur le mac..


----------



## mokuchley (18 Octobre 2014)

pour le trim des SSD tiers, il ya une solution là =>

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/trim-yosemite-bridage-1253269.html


personne ne parle de filevault qui s'activé a l'installation ( avec une fenetre de demande d'installation), est ce toujours le cas ?


----------



## cacaouete (18 Octobre 2014)

Pour moi airdrop ne fonctionne pas entre macbook fin 2008 yosemite et Iphone 5S IOS 8.0.2


----------



## Breizh44 (18 Octobre 2014)

J'ai remonté un problème sous forme de suggestion d'article (rapport au trim des SSD tiers et cie) à la rédac de MacG.
Toujours pas de réponse. A se demander si ça a été reçu.


----------



## bigoud29 (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je cherche des retours par rapport à Bootcamp. Si vous avez une partition win..., l'installation a t-elle conserver sans dommage la partition win...?

Merci


----------



## FabFil (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Sûrement une astuce à côté de laquelle je suis passé.

Je possède 2 écrans et avec Maverick, lorsque je cliquais sur le bouton vert, l'interface prenais la totalité de l'écran tout en laissant le 2ème écran accessible.
Avec Yosemite, c'est le mode plein écran ,mais il doit considérer que c'est un seul et même écran. donc en fonction de la position du logiciel sur le 1er ou le 2ème écran, l'autre écran est noir.

Je n'ai pas trouvé dans les réglages, la possibilité d'affecter le mode plein écran à 1 seul écran.

Du coup, je suis obligé de régler manuellement la taille de l'interface.

Pas très pratique quand on utilise des logiciels multi fenêtres et que l'on veux par exemple avoir les réglages sur un écran et la vue de travail sur l'autre.


----------



## zirko (18 Octobre 2014)

De mon côté j'ai un petit souci quand je redémarre mon Macbook pro : 

À chaque redémarrage on me demande mon mot de passe alors que je voudrais que ça se lance automatiquement. 

Je suis donc allé dans "Préférences système" puis "Utilisateurs et groupes" et là je vois que "l'ouverture de session automatique" est réglée sur désactivé.

Le problème est que c'est grisé et que je n'ai pas la possibilité de modifier ce réglage.

Vous avez une idée s'il vous plait ?


----------



## shodloer (18 Octobre 2014)

bigoud29 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche des retours par rapport à Bootcamp. Si vous avez une partition win..., l'installation a t-elle conserver sans dommage la partition win...?
> 
> Merci



aucun souci pour la partie WIN en màj de Mavericks avec Tuxera NTFS


----------



## arno1x (18 Octobre 2014)

arno1x a dit:


> Bonjour à tous. Hier soir Installation de Yosemite, (plutôt mise à jour sur Mavericks!!
> ). Tout baigne! J'aime ce nouveau look! A part iTunes qui "merd."!! les textes, les boutons se chevauchent!!! et c'est moche!! je verrai ça plus tard!
> See you


Me revoilà, j'ai jeté iTunes et "re téléchargé" pour l'installer tout neuf, tout propre et ça roule. Toujours pas de problèmes!
Super ce look épuré, minimal, j'adore...
à bientôt.
arno


----------



## Pioupiou1211 (18 Octobre 2014)

zirko a dit:


> De mon côté j'ai un petit souci quand je redémarre mon Macbook pro :
> 
> À chaque redémarrage on me demande mon mot de passe alors que je voudrais que ça se lance automatiquement.
> 
> ...



Clique sur le petit cadenas en bas a gauche


----------



## todofirst (18 Octobre 2014)

Je viens de prendre un appel téléphonique sur mon mac !!
Je pensais que cette option serait dispo seulement avec la version 8.1 d'iOS.
En tout cas, c'est un truc vraiment pratique ! J'adore !


----------



## cuttysark (18 Octobre 2014)

problème pour ma part, lorsque je clique sur mac HD j'ai la fenetre qui s'ouvre mais tout est vide...


----------



## dainfamous (18 Octobre 2014)

cela me fait pareil qd je selectionnes "applications" >>> tout est vide!


----------



## applesly (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis allé voir Yosemite à l'Apple store avant de peut être l'installer. 

j'avais lu dans différents articles que le nouveau design rendait les précédents vieillots, obsolètes, complètement dépassés... 

Je trouve personnellement le nouveau graphisme simpliste. je trouve même que c'est un retour en arrière. Plus de textures, des couleurs de fonds uniformes, des icônes et des boutons avec un rendu minimum et les effets de transparence quasi absents. un peu comme si on revenait au début des années 90. 

est ce que je suis le seul à penser ça ?

amicalement


----------



## vincentlag (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Question rapide : 
J'ai un mac book air 11'6 (2010) avec 4go de Ram et OS 10.6.8.
Je vais devoir passé à un OS plus récent pour certaines applications qui ne fonctionnent pas sur 10.6.8.

Pensez-vous que sur ma machine je puisse faire la mise à jour vers Yosemite en étant serein ?

Merci d'avance de vos retours


----------



## pat13 (18 Octobre 2014)

FabFil a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sûrement une astuce à côté de laquelle je suis passé.
> 
> ...



Le bouton vert peu aussi  agrandir ou réduire une fenêtre en cliquant dessus avec la touche  alt enfoncé, le genre de truc impossible à deviner tous seul!


----------



## MorganFrost (18 Octobre 2014)

J'ai constaté plusieurs inconvénients avec Yosemite qui ont été cités ci dessus 

- Ne pas pouvoir choisir l'option d'ouverture automatique et par conséquent devoir rentrer mon mot de passe à chaque redémarrage 
(pas la peine de me dire "clique sur le cadenas" je l'ai fait je peux tout modifier sauf c'est option d'ouverture qui reste grisée quoi que je fasse, ai-je manqué quelque chose ?)

- Au démarrage ou à la reprise de veille  quand je vais dans un dossier peu importe lequel, mes éléments ne s'affichent plus. Le seul moyen de les faire apparaitre et de switcher de la présentation icônes à la présentation "liste".

Si par bonheur mes éléments s'affichent sous forme d'icônes, les écritures se chevauchent et il devient impossible d'ouvrir le dossier, et il faut repasser sous la présentation liste.

Sachant que le problème semble se résoudre de lui même après quelques minutes en ayant fermer les dossiers, serait ce une lenteur du finder à afficher les éléments ?

- Je ne suis pas trop fan du nouveau dock mais bon je vais m'y faire

- Safari a été trop épuré à mon gout, surtout la barre des favoris. 
C'est fade, il devient moins évident de distinguer en un coup d'oeil tous mes sites favoris.
Au niveau de la personnalisation de la barre d'outils je regrette la disparition du bouton "nouvel onglet".

-La batterie se vide beaucoup plus vite j'ai l'impression.

Sinon de mon côté aucun problème à signaler pour itunes, imessage, facetime, mail tout fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## steph775 (18 Octobre 2014)

Thierry est affaire de goût bien sûr, mais plus j'utilise yosemite moins je la trouve agréable... Le flat design c'est peut être bien sûr un smartphone (et encore), mais très discutable sur un écran de mac. Et j'ai le bonheur de limiter ce « bof design» à un écran de 13 pouces !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h46 ----------

Erratum : à la place de Thierry il faut lire «tout»


----------



## nums (18 Octobre 2014)

Mise à jour effectuée sur le Macbook blanc fin 2009 de ma compagne.
C'est une catastrophe. Rien ne fonctionne correctement. Extrême lenteur au démarrage.
Extrême lenteur une fois démarré. Exemple pour Mail : plusieurs secondes pour afficher l'entête d'un message, et il faut ensuite attendre l'affichage du contenu du mèl.
Tout est lent, Safari peut être lent ou rapide mais de manière saccadée. Je suis en permanence en train d'attendre. La roue qui tourne m'agace franchement. Absolument inutilisable. Et le style est plutôt moche en plus pour un ordi.
J'hésite entre une nouvelle installation de Yosemite (une clean install) ou remettre Snow Leopard qui fonctionnait très très bien.
Quelle m.rde!


----------



## millypam (18 Octobre 2014)

j'ai fini par virer safari comme navigateur et prendre chrome, ça devenait la folie avec la batterie. J'ai aussi remarqué qu'en prenant et déplaçant des fichiers d'un dossier à un autre, un bandeau noir apparaissait et ça bugait. Pareil quand on veut déplacer une image de plus bas vers un dossier plus haut dans la fenêtre, ça suit pas... je suis la seule ?


----------



## zirko (18 Octobre 2014)

Pioupiou1211 a dit:


> Clique sur le petit cadenas en bas a gauche



Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait en premier mais c'est pareil :


----------



## Dead head (18 Octobre 2014)

Mise à jour effectuée à l'instant. Toute premières impressions : Safari me semble bien plus réactif ; le reste est à l'avenant.

Les nouvelles icônes et le look en général ne me plaisent pas. Peut-être m'y ferai-je ? Mais ce qui m'intéresse avant tout c'est de savoir ce que ce nouvel OS a sous le capot. Vivement la sortie du bouquin de MacGé sur Yosemite (pré-commande, passée).


----------



## HoyonByWilliam (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, je possède un Macbook air mi-2011, et un Iphone 5S sous Ios 8.
J'ai fait la MAJ Yosemite, tout fonctionne très bien sauf la fonctionnalité Airdrop entre le mac et l'iphone. Je ne peux donc pas envoyer de fichiers via Airdrop de mon Iphone à mon mac et inversement.

Savez-vous pourquoi? Peut-être que la version 2011 de mon mac est trop ancienne?


----------



## Pioupiou1211 (18 Octobre 2014)

MorganFrost a dit:


> J'ai constaté plusieurs inconvénients avec Yosemite qui ont été cités ci dessus
> 
> - Ne pas pouvoir choisir l'option d'ouverture automatique et par conséquent devoir rentrer mon mot de passe à chaque redémarrage
> (pas la peine de me dire "clique sur le cadenas" je l'ai fait je peux tout modifier sauf c'est option d'ouverture qui reste grisée quoi que je fasse, ai-je manqué quelque chose ?)
> ...





zirko a dit:


> Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait en premier mais c'est pareil :



Personnellement je suis sous Yosemite et cette partie n'est pas grisée, je peux configurer l'ouverture automatique sans problème


----------



## Mr Fon (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Migration faite hier en simple mise à jour comme à l'habitude. Rien à signaler pour le moment, pas de bug particulier. ça fonctionne très bien et c'est très agréable.
iMac fin 2009, 16go de RAM et un SSD pour l'OS en remplacement du lecteur DVD.

Trim Enabler ok de mon côté (dernière version du logiciel) après 2 redémarrages.
Une demande de MAJ de JAVA à l'ouverture effectuée en la téléchargeant directement sur le site d'Apple.

Pas d'incompatibilités à noter pour l'instant, même ma vieille carte son M-Audio Fast Track Pro et son pilote fonctionne.

Je n'ai pas encore testé les plugs in (Silver effet pro 2 etc..) avec lesquels je bosse sur Aperture.

L'interface ne me choque pas plus que cela, on s'y habitue très vite, et je la trouve même très agréable.


----------



## steph775 (19 Octobre 2014)

nums a dit:


> Mise à jour effectuée sur le Macbook blanc fin 2009 de ma compagne.
> 
> C'est une catastrophe. Rien ne fonctionne correctement. Extrême lenteur au démarrage.
> 
> ...




Un peu ancien pour tenter l'aventure. Ca tournait bien avec maverick ? As tu au moins 8 Go de ram ? Sinon, un ssd serait une bonne évolution.


----------



## macrocosme (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

MBP mid 2010 / RAM 8Go

De Snow Leopard à Mavericks, j'ai installé hier Yosemite en clean install avec récupération des données sur un clone. 6 heures de téléchargement.

Je note une amélioration du temps de mise en route du système.
Toutes mes applis tournent correctement. 
Seule mon imprimante qui n'est quand-même pas une antiquité (Canon Pixma MG 4150), a dû charger une mise à jour pour fonctionner.

Pour l'instant tout va bien.
Pour le design, je suis un peu surpris mais je m'adapte.


----------



## Kriskool (19 Octobre 2014)

Je suis assez satisfait de Yosemite. Pour le moment je suis plus dans la découverte de l'interface que des fonctionnalités nouvelles. 
J'ai activé iCloud Drive. Mais je suis assez déçu pour le moment car côté iphone il y a très peu de applis compatible pour le moment. Et surtout pas la suite office que j'utilise beaucoup.... Si quelqu'un connaît une appli PAS CHÈRE pour gérer et afficher les PDF sur iCloud Drive je suis preneur. 
J'ai réussi à recevoir et émette des appels. Contrairement à ce que certains disent ici, ce ne sont pas les appels FaceTime mais bien les appels téléphoniques qu'on utilise. Pour appeler un correspondant il faut juste cliquer sur son numéro de téléphone à partir de sa fiche contacts. Il faut que l'iPhone soit connecté sur le même réseau wifi que le mac. J'attends impatiemment les sms   Pour ce qui est des appels j'ai aussi réussi à recevoir et émettre des appels avec mon iPad !
Sinon tous mes logiciels d'avant fonctionnent bien. Je n'ai eu aucune incompatibilité. Photoshop, office, paintbrush, transmission, etc...
J'ai l'impression que le système a gagné globalement en rapidité. J'apprécie beaucoup le nouveau safari plus unifié avec les versions ios. Je suis sur un iMac fin 2012 au design très fin, avec un Fusion drive 1 to dont je suis très satisfait. 
Voilà à suivre....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h49 ----------




todofirst a dit:


> Je viens de prendre un appel téléphonique sur mon mac !!
> 
> Je pensais que cette option serait dispo seulement avec la version 8.1 d'iOS.
> 
> En tout cas, c'est un truc vraiment pratique ! J'adore !




C'est les SMS qui arriveront avec 8.1


----------



## JB.APPARICIO (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Depuis la mise à jour de OSX Yosemite, dans "Sécurité et   confidentialité" puis dans l'onglet "Général" impossibilité de modifier   "Autoriser les applications téléchargées de" même en cliquant sur le   cadenas pour changer l'option. Comment créer un mot de passe pour avoir  accès après avoir cliquer sur le cadenas. Je rappelle que je suis tout  nouveau sur  Mac, alors un peu perdu par rapport au PC.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## FabFil (19 Octobre 2014)

pat13 a dit:


> Le bouton vert peu aussi  agrandir ou réduire une fenêtre en cliquant dessus avec la touche  alt enfoncé, le genre de truc impossible à deviner tous seul!



Merci pour l'astuce. effectivement, ce n'est pas évident de deviner tout seul.


----------



## djalouk (19 Octobre 2014)

Clean install réalisée sur un Macbook Air 11" mi-2011, reset PRAM+SMC, vérification du disque effectuée

Quicklook est très lent à ouvrir les fichiers NEF et JPG, 4-5s de latence pour naviguer d'un fichier à l'autre, c'était beaucoup plus réactif sous Maverick.

J'ai eu exactement le même souci lors du passage de Mountain Lion (10.8.5) à Maverick (10.9), puis cela avait été corrigé avec la 10.9.1 (ou 10.9.2)

J'effectue quelques recherches, si je ne trouve pas une solution rapidement, retour à Mavericks.


----------



## jfkm (19 Octobre 2014)

FabFil a dit:


> Envoyé par *pat13*
> 
> 
> _Le bouton vert peu aussi  agrandir ou  réduire une fenêtre en cliquant dessus avec la touche  alt enfoncé, le  genre de truc impossible à deviner tous seul!_
> Merci pour l'astuce. effectivement, ce n'est pas évident de deviner tout seul.



Personnellement, j'aurai trouvé plus judicieux de faire l'inverse:

Clic bouton vert => agrandir la page comme avant

Clic bouton vert + alt =>  passage en plein écran


----------



## Kenny31 (19 Octobre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Vu la piteuse qualité photos, images, illustration sous Yosemite , j'ai la nette impression que ce nouvel OS est réservé aux possesseurs de Mac a écran retina ....
> Je vais aller vérifier tout cela chez mon revendeur ...



AH, enfin un qui fait la remarque, j'avais peur d'être le seul ! Nous somme bien d'accord, les pictogrammes ne sont pas dutout propres (à commender par le menu pomme qui tire vraiment la tronche), et les textes sont presque plus lisibles sans le lissage des polices qu'avec (ça fait gros pavé flou et pas beau dutout)

Avec lissage





Sans lissage





Bref, vraiment dessus de ce coté, et coup d'oeil m'affiche une image floue une fois sur deux également. Il est vraiment tant qu'Apple arrête de délaisser les produits un peu plus anciens, ça devient VRAIMENT pénible.


----------



## gmaa (19 Octobre 2014)

Pour moi : pas de différence entre tes deux exemples sur iMac sous Mavericks.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> Pour moi : pas de différence entre tes deux exemples sur iMac sous Mavericks.


je reponds
sur Maverick c'est OK ( pas de difference )
sur Yosemite c'est laid , très laid , hideux et plus


----------



## Rikly (19 Octobre 2014)

Mon carnet d'adresses est tombé dans la merde...

Eh bien non, c'est seulement que la couleur de l'icône n'est vraiment pas belle (Comme toutes les icônes sous Yosemite).

Yosemite fonctionne bien. Mais le graphisme est vraiment lamentable. Et si on supprime la transparence, le dock gris est triste à pleurer. Avec la tranparence, certaines application sont bien vilaines et difficiles à lire ( Ex: iTunes et Mail)

Et en parlant d'iTunes, vu mon âge (70 ans) j'ai de la peine à changer d'ergonomie à chauqe version.

Bon dimanche à tous (Les couleurs sont plus belles dehors en ce dimanche)


----------



## Gégés (19 Octobre 2014)

Installé sur un MBP retina 2012. Rien à signaler...


----------



## Madalvée (19 Octobre 2014)

iCloud drive se configure depuis avant-hier : c'est normal que ce soit si long ?


----------



## ork (19 Octobre 2014)

Madalvée a dit:


> iCloud drive se configure depuis avant-hier : c'est normal que ce soit si long ?



mon iCloud n'a pas eu de soucis.
Essayes de tout annuler, de redémarrer et de recommencer


----------



## Liena (19 Octobre 2014)

Pour trim enabler,vous fonctionner avec le logiciel en mode gratuit ou bien avec la solution "full" payante ? La version gratuite est fonctionnelle ? Conseillez-vous de prendre la version payante ? J'attends encore un peu avant de passer sur yosemite..
Merci


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2014)

Liena a dit:


> Pour trim enabler,vous fonctionner avec le logiciel en mode gratuit ou bien avec la solution "full" payante ? La version gratuite est fonctionnelle ? Conseillez-vous de prendre la version payante ? J'attends encore un peu avant de passer sur yosemite..
> Merci



A priori, aucun problème avec la version gratuite ou payante, par contre il faut bien utiliser la version 3.3.


----------



## Liena (19 Octobre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> A priori, aucun problème avec la version gratuite ou payante, par contre il faut bien utiliser la version 3.3.



Ah, ok, merci


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2014)

A lire sur le site officiel... http://www.cindori.org/status-of-trim-enabler-in-yosemite/


----------



## HoyonByWilliam (19 Octobre 2014)

zirko a dit:


> Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait en premier mais c'est pareil :



Pour activer l'ouverture de session automatique tu dois d'abord désactiver Filevault dans "sécurité et confidentialité" ensuite la cache grisée sera disponible.
J'ai eu le même souci.


----------



## cpateyron (19 Octobre 2014)

Salut,iMac 2009 avec 8go de ram


Téléchargement et mise a jour --> installation impossible et impossible de retourner en arrière.Je n'ai pas de code erreur il me dis jusqu'il ne peut pas s'installer. 
Le compteur ne descend pas en dessous de 21 min.
Avez vous des information pour me permettre de revenir sur Maverick et faire une installation Clean 


Merci


----------



## jmquidet (19 Octobre 2014)

JB.APPARICIO a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis la mise à jour de OSX Yosemite, dans "Sécurité et   confidentialité" puis dans l'onglet "Général" impossibilité de modifier   "Autoriser les applications téléchargées de" même en cliquant sur le   cadenas pour changer l'option. Comment créer un mot de passe pour avoir  accès après avoir cliquer sur le cadenas. Je rappelle que je suis tout  nouveau sur  Mac, alors un peu perdu par rapport au PC.
> 
> Merci de votre aide.



Il faut commencer par créer un compte Admin dans l'onglet Utilisateur et Groupes des préf. système


----------



## djio101 (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai également installé Yosemite. Tout s'est bien passé, temps correct pour tout mettre en place (40 minutes sans le téléchargement qui fut assez rapide). L'esthétique générale me plaît assez, je trouve qu'elle a donné un aspect plus jeune à OS X, même si mes deux OS préférés restent pour l'instant Snow Leopard (Ahhhh! Hyper stable chez moi, zéro souci !) et Mavericks qui avait redonné un coup de fouet à mon iMac.

MAIS...Yosemite est arrivé avec quelques soucis. Rien de bien grave, mais bon...

- L'économiseur d'écran ne garde pas en mémoire le fait que je veuille mes photos et pas celles du National Geographic (très belles au demeurant !).
- Le fond écran choisi par moi-tout-seul est remplacé à chaque démarrage par le fond Yosemite originel.
- Les messages lus sur l'app Messages ne sont plus indiqués comme lus sur l'iPhone qui continue à sonner (au contraire de Mavericks avec lequel tout allait très bien). D'ailleurs je n'ai même plus le petit rond rouge m'indiquant un message non lu sur l'app de Yosemite.
- Glims, LazyMouse, ces petits utilitaires bien pratiques ne fonctionnent plus...
- L'affichage dans la barre des menus et sur Top Sites est "flou", j'aime bien la police de caractères, mais les textes sont difficilement lisibles. On n'a pas tous un écran Retina...!
- Safari est tellement épuré que ça vient en contre-sens des couleurs pas mal criardes adoptées dans le Dock.
- Affichage Top Sites : à chaque retour sur cette page, il y a un petit "saut" de toute la page...
- Et... le ballon de plage qui vient bien plus souvent qu'auparavant... Hélas.

Je sais que c'est une version .0, j'attends donc impatiemment la 10.10.1 qui devrait régler tous ces petits défauts de jeunesse...


----------



## _lol_ (19 Octobre 2014)

Moi j'aimerais savoir comment revenir à os 10.9 ??

car Yosemite, après installation, et multiple reboot : rien n'y fait : 
*le Finder est bloqué * (ne répond pas), j'ai beau essayer de le relancer, il freeze tout le temps.

Donc le mac est pour moi inutilisable, impossible d'utiliser le Finder, c'est quand même un comble !...

MacBook Pro (Retina, mi-2012)

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils, 
là, je dois revenir en arrière avant demain, je bosse avec ma machine... et c'est pas une beta que j'ai installé que je sache.


----------



## magoule (19 Octobre 2014)

18 heures pour charger la mise à jour, c'est pas un peu long ?


----------



## dainfamous (19 Octobre 2014)

_lol_ a dit:


> Donc le mac est pour moi inutilisable, impossible d'utiliser le Finder, c'est quand même un comble !...
> 
> MacBook Pro (Retina, mi-2012)







Aurai tu fait une sauvegarde de tes données et de ton système via time machine ou un clone via Carbon Copy Cloner?

Si ce n'est pas le cas, cela risque d'être difficile de revenir sous Mavericks (certains disent qu'il n'est plus dispo sur le Apple store)

peut être devrais tu essayer de démarrer en mode sans échec (dans le cas ou tu n'aurai pas fait de sauvegarde)

Reste aussi la possibilité d'installer Yosemite une nouvelle fois MAIS en mode "clean install"
cela devrait résoudre certains pbs que l'upgrade de Mavericks à Yosemite ont du apporter!


bonne chance


----------



## ÉricdeB (19 Octobre 2014)

_lol_ a dit:


> Moi j'aimerais savoir comment revenir à os 10.9 ??
> 
> car Yosemite, après installation, et multiple reboot : rien n'y fait :
> *le Finder est bloqué * (ne répond pas), j'ai beau essayer de le relancer, il freeze tout le temps.
> ...



Argh... 
Première chose à faire avant d'installer un nouvel OS : faire un clone de ton DD.
Je bosse aussi avec mon Mac et jamais je n'aurais installé la màj sans pouvoir revenir en arrière illico. Tu as vraiment joué avec le feu si ce n'est pas le cas.
As-tu une sauvegarde Time Machine?
Si oui, tu peux toujours télécharger l'installation de Mavericks (si encore dispo) et restaurer avec ta sauvegarde...


----------



## gmaa (19 Octobre 2014)

ÉricdeB a dit:


> Argh...
> Première chose à faire avant d'installer un nouvel OS : faire un clone de ton DD.
> Je bosse aussi avec mon Mac et jamais je n'aurais installé la màj sans pouvoir revenir en arrière illico. Tu as vraiment joué avec le feu.
> As-tu une sauvegarde Time Machine?
> Si oui, *tu peux toujours télécharger l'installation de Mavericks* et restaurer avec ta sauvegarde...



J'avais écrit une b...
Oui avec ton compte AppStore.


----------



## JohanC (19 Octobre 2014)

Bilan plutôt positif pour moi. 

- Les premières versions bêta m'avaient semblé assez stables, et ça a l'air d'être le cas ici. Le démarrage est un poil poussif, je le trouvais plus rapide sur Mavericks... Le remplacement du DD mécanique par un SSD est envisagé...

- Je n'aime toujours pas Safari. Les modifications apportées sont plutôt intéressantes, mais je n'arrive vraiment pas à m'habituer à l'interface. Je reste sur Chrome...

- Quelques bugs graphiques : le fond de l'écran du mot de passe est fréquemment remplacé par la version floue du fond d'écran par défaut; le dock perd fréquemment son effet de transparence et de floue lorsque que je débranche mon écran externe.

Le seul truc qui m'embête un peu : je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner les appels téléphoniques entre mon 4S et mon Mac, alors que c'est indiqué que c'est possible sur le support d'Apple. D'ailleurs, c'est un peu énervant de ne pas disposer de toutes les fonctions Handoff & Continuity sur 4S alors que ce dernier a le Bluetooth 4.0...


----------



## ÉricdeB (19 Octobre 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> J'avais écrit eune b...
> Oui avec ton compte AppStore.



Oui 
C'est pas si idiot que ça. Lors du passage à Mavericks, une de mes appli foirait en grand. J'avais voulu revenir en arrière mais impossible. OS viré. Présent dans mes achats mais téléchargement impossible. Bon, c'était un an après mais quand même. Obligé d'aller le chercher via des voies illégales...
Au pire j'aurais eu mon brave clone.

Heu, sinon, pour en revenir au sujet, aucun souci noté. L'interface, je ne lui vomis pas dessus vu que je la connaissais. Et n'était pas déçu. Avec tous les articles faits sur Yosemite, s'en offusquer maintenant me paraît bizarre. De toute façon, soit on accepte soit on reste bloqué ad vitam sur Mavericks ou avant. Comme avec iOS. Certains ont refusé iOS 7 pour l'interface. Bon ok, reste sur iOS 6. Bye! Je trouve ça étrange. 
Toutes mes appli marchent. Adobe, Quark, Fontlab, utilitaires divers.


----------



## _lol_ (19 Octobre 2014)

j'ai bien sur backups tous mes documents, mais pas le système&#8230;(prefs, biblio&#8230
Et puis surtout j'ai ma partoche bootcamp...

Je suis sur mac depuis 1990&#8230; donc ça va, je devrais arriver à me débrouiller, bien sur&#8230;
Mais y'a même plus de lecteur CD pour booter dessus&#8230;
Et là, essaye de copier des fichiers sans finder !!

Alors OK les backups toussa, 
n'empêche que le Finder qui fonctionne pas, c'est quand même l'hallu !


----------



## fusion (19 Octobre 2014)

sur mon macpro Nehalem de 2009, fait un petit clone de mon système (environnement, compte, réglages, qq logiciels...) à partir de 10.9.4, et maj sur yos. pour l'instant sans aucun problèmes!!

qq bugs graphiques comme la barre de dl d'une app ou d'un fichier qui reste affichée alors que le fichier est téléchargé. Sinon rien à signaler, tout fonctionne très bien et est très réactif malgré le vieux dd 80Go 5400 quasi full (reste 6GO de libre) qui arrive sur ses 8 ans!!

Comparé à Mav. qui avait été un sacré bordel (même méthode "d'essai"), yos. est une belle réussite. a savoir que je nettoie toujours de fond en comble mon DD avant chaque grosse maj osx, à coup d'onyx et manuellement et depuis SL jamais eu de soucis à chaque maj 

Yos est très agréable à l'oeil même si les couleurs de dossiers sont flashy! hâte d'utiliser handoff


----------



## Jeff___ (19 Octobre 2014)

J'ai installé Yosemite sur mon MBA, sans aucun problème.
Je m'habitue au nouveau look déstabilisant au départ...
Mes appels iphone passent bien sur le MBA, n'ai pas de ralentissement avec safari : tout est ok, pour autant que j'ai pu en juger.

Seule ombre au tableau : abonné chez FREE, la fonction AirPlay intégrée à la freebox player fonctionne désormais très mal ! Si l'image passe bien, le son est extrêmement mauvais (grésillements sur les dialogues)...

Freenautes : Avez-vous le même problème ?


----------



## beckett (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde...

Excusez-moi si ce message n'est pas à la bonne place, je suis complètement dépassé par l'agencement de ce site et je ne sais pas où vous poser cette question. Excusez-moi par avance.

Je pense que je ne suis pas le seul sans doute à poser cette question cela dit.

Je rencontre un gros problème sur la nouvelle version "yosémite".
En effet, après avoir télécharger "yosémite" sur mon Macbook pro, l'on me demande également de mettre à jour mon "Iphoto"... ce que j'essaie de faire à maintes reprises sans succès.
D'autres amis rencontrent ce souci.
N'étant pas un génie de l'informatique et ne saisissant pas le langage informatique à tous les coups, quelqu'un ici aurait il une réponse???

Mille merci de m'avoir lu.
Je suis donc nouveau sur ce site....
À vous lire.
Cordialement.


----------



## gmaa (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Ignore cette demande...
Si c'est un bug la prochaine màj la corrigera peut-être.


----------



## bibi78 (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour

Finalement vous conseillez l'installation ou pas?

Merci


----------



## nickos_fr (19 Octobre 2014)

mise à jour sur un MacBook Pro retina 15" mid 2012 aucun soucis l'ensemble et super fluide et très agréable à utiliser sauf pour le bouton vert des fenêtres je trouve.
Au début le dock plat j'ai tiqué mais les appli ressortent en 3D quand on clique dessus finalement c'est sympa.
sinon toutes mes appli fonctionnent LR 5,6 antidote 8 la suite nik software entre autre ainsi que les jeux diablo3 borderland steam et tout les accessoires fonctionnent aussi  canon cp800 pad tartarus , wacom intuos4 dock belkin.
bref ravi


----------



## gmaa (19 Octobre 2014)

Je croyais que cette demande était "permanente" après l'avoir faite...

A priori tu peux la faire.

Mais je ne suis pas sous Yo...


----------



## garnierobin (19 Octobre 2014)

CBi a dit:


> - la "petite flèche" qui permettait le passage des apps en plein écran d'un simple click semble avoir disparu. On se demande bien pourquoi.



Le petite flèche est maintenant le bouton vert


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2014)

Pour faire vite et des fois que d'autres aient les mêmes, voici mes bugs...
Bien sur, sans parler du problème d'activation du TRIM sur un SSD tiers.

iTunes ne passe pas en graphite alors que tout le système oui (les boutons sont donc en couleurs)
iTunes me créé une liste "livre" au coeur de mes listes de musique et même supprimée, elle revient à chaque réouverture du log
iTunes, encore et toujours, m'ajoute des lignes verticales en cas de déplacement dans la fenêtre de réglage général d'un iTruc connecté (sauvegarde), elles sont très moche et disparaissent en montant la fenêtre vers le haut.
Les réglages des notifications se réinitialisent à chaque redémarrage...
Les icônes des alias qui font se qu'ils veulent, gardent celui du dossier d'origine, ou pas, mais sont de toute façon immodifiable...
Le Wifi sautent une fois sur deux voire deux sur trois lors de sortie de veille...
Ca fait 6, mais il y en a tellement d'autres...

Rien de catastrophique en soit, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est bien pire que précédemment...
On jugera, comme toujours, avec 10.10.1...


----------



## Waterfront (19 Octobre 2014)

bluesilence a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai un macpro 2012 avec une carte GFX GTX680.
> 
> ...


Salut,

Sur mon MacPro de 2009, avec carte GYX 650 Ti BOOST MSI Yo' installé sans aucun souci en mise a jour de Mavericks (et pas en Clean Install).
Certes j'ai aussi une GT120 d'origine, mais les 2 cartes fonctionnent parfaitement simultanément.
Le démarrage, sur SSD interne, prend environ 15 à 20 secondes... Sachant qu'il y a 1 autre SSD et 2 disques à plateaux dedans.


Bref, tout baigne dans l'huile pour le moment !
--


----------



## AdriHoff (19 Octobre 2014)

Je viens aussi d'installer Yosemite sur mon iMac 21,5" fin 2009.
Quelle horreur! Mon internet est hyper lent maintenant, il me faut une plombe pour charger une page... vivement le correctif! J'ai pas envie de refaire "marche arrière"...


----------



## DuBrechaud (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous
Pour ma part tout baigne (MBP 15") 2013
Quant au look, c'est affaire de goût.
Une question : j'ai 5 Macs à mettre à jour, j'aimerais donc bien pouvoir télécharger Yosemite une bonne fois sans avoir à le retélécharger à chaque fois, mais je ne sais pas comment faire.
L'un d'entre vous à une idée ?
Merci merci


----------



## AdriHoff (19 Octobre 2014)

DuBrechaud a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous
> Pour ma part tout baigne (MBP 15") 2013
> Quant au look, c'est affaire de goût.
> Une question : j'ai 5 Macs à mettre à jour, j'aimerais donc bien pouvoir télécharger Yosemite une bonne fois sans avoir à le retélécharger à chaque fois, mais je ne sais pas comment faire.
> ...



Faire une clé avec Yosemite "bootable"


----------



## DuBrechaud (19 Octobre 2014)

@ AdriHoff
Merci de ta réponse.
Pas moyen d'avoir un fichier en .dmg ?
Si non, je fais comment cette clé ?
Désolé de cette question peut-être basique, mais je ne connais pas la démarche.
Merci de votre aide.
Fabrice


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2014)

Ha oui, il met aussi une plombe à s'éteindre...
Pour être plus précis, l'écran devient noir immédiatement, mais la souris reste affiché, puis disparait, puis j'ai la roue, puis il s'éteind.
Pour le démarrage, j'ai perdu, ne serait-ce qu'à cause de l'affichage de la barre de progression, mais ça reste plus que correct...

[edit] Et coup d'oeil ne marche plus sur mes fichiers Pages...


----------



## olivier42k (19 Octobre 2014)

En ce qui me concerne, l'installation de Yosemite a été catastrophique. Bugs et reboots à répétition sur mon iMac 27 mi-2011. Je n'ai pas eu d'autre choix que de réinstaller Mavericks par la sauvegarde Time Machine.
Je ré-essaierai dans quelques temps en espérant avoir plus de chance.

PS : est-ce normal qu'au démarrage, le GONG avait disparu et remplacé par une barre de progression ?


----------



## steph775 (19 Octobre 2014)

DuBrechaud a dit:


> @ AdriHoff
> 
> Merci de ta réponse.
> 
> ...




Diskmaker est compatible avec yosemite

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h58 ----------




stook a dit:


> Ha oui, il met aussi une plombe à s'éteindre...
> Pour être plus précis, l'écran devient noir immédiatement, mais la souris reste affiché, puis disparait, puis j'ai la roue, puis il s'éteind.
> Pour le démarrage, j'ai perdu, ne serait-ce qu'à cause de l'affichage de la barre de progression, mais ça reste plus que correct...
> 
> [edit] Et coup d'oeil ne marche plus sur mes fichiers Pages...




Essaye de réparer les permissions et un reset smc


----------



## Toto-2403 (19 Octobre 2014)

J'ai installé OS X Yosemite sur mon MacBook Retina mi-2012 et iOS 8.0.2 sur mon iPhone 5S, les nouvelles fonctionnalités marchent globalement bien à part continuity qui n'assure pas son boulot à 100%. 

Je m'explique, quand j'utilise une app compatible elle apparait instantanément soit à côté du dock soit sur l'écran d'accueil de l'iPhone, jusque là tout va bien. Je clique dessus l'appli apparait mais si j'avais un message en cours d'écriture sur un appareil ou l'autre il ne reprend pas là où j'avais arrêté, sur mail ça marche 2 fois sur 3 quant à message nada, le problème est aussi rencontré avec iWork : je fais une modification, je l'ouvre sur l'autre appareil et rien n'a été modifié, idem dans calendrier si je suis en train d'ajouter un évènement et que je veux reprendre cette création sur l'autre appareil l'appli s'ouvre comme si rien n'avait été fait. Quelques exceptions quand même avec Maps qui fait le taf plutôt bien. Dans les cas de mail en cas d'échec ça charge indéfiniment sur OS X et sur iOS il lance un message d'erreur : 

"Impossibilité de poursuivre l'activité
La connexion à votre appareil a probablement été interrompue. Veuillez réessayer"

Néanmoins aucun problème avec Safari qui affiche bien la page en cours de lecture. En gros dans bien des cas il ne parvient pas à transférer les contenus et modifications saisies. 

Voilà, je ne sais pas si d'autres personnes ont rencontré le problème ou si au cours des beta quelque chose de similaire aurait pu se présenter mais du coup continuité/handhoff perd de son intérêt, je précise au passage que je ne rencontre aucun problème pour passer et dérocher des appels, airdrop fonctionne parfaitement, iCloud Drive aussi.

J'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'éclairer, en vous remerciant d'avance !


----------



## _lol_ (19 Octobre 2014)

Bon, ben merci TimeMachine, 
j'ai retrouvé mon ordi de ce matin après 1h30 de restauration.

J'avais téléchargé Yosemite par l'appStore, normalement, j'ai cliqué, ça m'a installé.
Une fois Yosemite installé donc, Finder qui plante au lancement, et qui se bloque (application ne répond plus).
Essayer de le relancer se solde par re-Finder bloqué&#8230;

Du coup, impossible de manipuler les fichiers, obligé de passer par spotlight pour ouvrir les apps.
Mais ensuite, essayer d'enregistrer un doc depuis une appli plante l'appli !!
Préférence système freeze aussi.
Obligé de passer par le terminal pour faire des manips&#8230; Super la convivialité Apple.

Bref : OS inutilisable.
J'ai voulu réinstaller Yosemite dans l'espoir que ça corrige le problème.
Et là, sublime surprise : l'installeur a disparu !!
impossible de remettre la main sur l'installeur pour relancer une installation du système 

Au final, redémarrage sur la partition de secours créée sous Maverick qui était toujours là, et restauration timeMachine.
Du coup, retour à Maverick, j'ai rien perdu, c'est au moins ça.


----------



## gmaa (19 Octobre 2014)

Après une autre bonne sauvegarde : un clone... (CCC). Reprise plus rapide! Si nécessaire...
Tu peux retenter l'installation de Yosemite...

Mais tu télécharges l'installer et tu le sauves sur un autre disque.
Tu peux faire aussi une clef d'install bootable.

En attendant un Diskmaker X opérationnel pour Yosemite (il n'était pas disponible récemment - vérifier éventuellement),
tu peux le faire avec Terminal.
On peut trouver plusieurs tutos sur ce sujet. C'était pour Lion ou Mavericks mais ça marche aussi pour Yosemite.

La recette extraite :


> sudo /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ Yosemite.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/*Yosemite* --applicationpath /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ Yosemite.app --nointeraction



*Yosemite* : Nom de la clef avant la commande.

*Install OS X Yosemite* : Nom de la clef après la commande.

Note : Il faut mettre l'installer dans Applications avant de passer la commande ou modifier la syntaxe pour aller le chercher au bon endroit...


----------



## steph775 (19 Octobre 2014)

Toto-2403 a dit:


> J'ai installé OS X Yosemite sur mon MacBook Retina mi-2012 et iOS 8.0.2 sur mon iPhone 5S, les nouvelles fonctionnalités marchent globalement bien à part continuity qui n'assure pas son boulot à 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Il faut apparemment attendre ios 8.1


----------



## elav67 (20 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

Pour ma part, mise à jour sur un Maverick 10.9.5 après un bon coup d'Onyx, de réparation d'autorisation et suppression des caches. Téléchargement long, 2h (mais en pleine nuit, à l'heure où les ricains sont éveillés). 
Au redémarrage, écran bloqué sur la barre de progression. Au bout d'un quart d'heure, je craque et j'éteins la bécane (un iMac mi-2011, i7, 32 Go ram) et enfin, Yosemite fait son apparition !

Mais pas mal de bugs, genre fichiers qui disparaissent de l'écran tout en étant encore là.
Il fallait fermer la fenêtre et l'ouvrir à nouveau 
Beaucoup de softs refusaient de fonctionner (Suitcase, Dragthing ainsi que VLC).

Alors, démarrage sur la partition Recorvery, clean install et rapatriement de mes fichiers via Time Machine puis nouvelle installation.
Et là, perfecto !
Le système est nettement plus réactif que Maverick, plus fluide.
L'interface, on aime ou pas mais je trouve ça plutôt pas mal, hormis la barre de menu sombre qui n'est pas prise en compte par encore beaucoup de logiciels. Ça va venir

Non, je ne suis pas déçu, au contraire sauf par iTunes !
Trop de bonnes choses ont disparues.
En particulier le mini-lecteur qui ne s'affiche que via un raccourci alors que l'icône d'avant était bien pratique. Mais le pire, c'est l'iTune Store.
Plus possible de chercher directement pas genre (Rock, blues, classique).
Il faut, pour retrouver la catégorie, cliquer sur un album et tomber sur la bonne rubrique.
Pas cool quand on navigue au hasard.

Sinon, Mail fonctionne bien, même avec Gmail ; Safari est super rapide.
Bizarre au début mais on s'y fait.
Pour le reste (Suites Adobe, Office) et la majorité des sharewares/freewares, ça roule. Quelques mises à jour mais rien de bien méchant.

Donc, dans l'ensemble, Yosemite est bien mais j'attend quand même une 10.10.1 pour régler quelques bugs, d'affichage particulièrement.
Dernier point, en tous cas pour moi : démarrage un peu plus rapide et extinction idem.
Mais j'ai lu que ce n'était pas le cas de tout le monde

Enfin, je conseille de faire une clean install après sauvegarde évidemment.
Mais c'est comme ça à chaque mise à jour ;-)


----------



## sebmeunier (20 Octobre 2014)

Ayant un MacBook alu late 2008, je m'aperçois que la fonction handoff n'est pas configurable sur mon Mac. En sera-t-il de même pour les fonctions SMS et téléphone quand j'aurai installé iOS 8.1 sur mon iPhones 5s ?


----------



## ludobubner (20 Octobre 2014)

Salut CBI,
Pour moi aussi, je reste très positif. Mon Macbook Pro 2011 semble plus fluide. Mieux fonctionner. Je n'ai éprouvé aucun problème d'installation non plus. Il faut simplement suivre les instructions et être patient. 
Je n'ai pas Handoff. Donc pas continuity. Mon ordi est trop vieux. En effet, avec bluetooth 2, cela n'est pas assez. Mais bon, mes besoins en termes d'informatique sont restés les mêmes depuis les dernières années. Alors, je garde le sourire.
En revanche, contrairement à toi, Safari marche bien. Cela dit, il ne semble pas être plus rapide, comme le prétend Apple. J'ai 16 GIB de RAM. 750 de disque dure. Ça aide beaucoup. 
Je te souhaite une bonne journée.


----------



## Ralph_ (20 Octobre 2014)

Avec Mavericks, j'avais un soucis avec les PDF "lourds" type plans sortis d'AutoCAD qui ont plusieurs couches à afficher.

Maintenant même un PDF Lourd mais avec des texte, Aperçu se met à mouliner.

Et j'ai un MBPro Retina avec 16Go de RAM, un core i7...donc pas franchement un ordi de base...


----------



## Djoul-Bnc (20 Octobre 2014)

Hello,

Pour ma part je prévois de faire une clean install et comme j'attend que mon iphone revienne de
garantie et ne veut pas perdre sa sauvegarde (écran qui commençait à se décoller) et que j'attend aussi que Trim enabler soit compatible pour yosemite après je reste pour l'instant sous mavericks.

En attendant j'ai installé Yosemite sur un DD externe en USB3.

A part une certaine lenteur au démarrage du au DD externe , une fois le système lancé ça fonctionne bien. Je suis même étonné de la fluidité du système quand je pense qu'il tourne justement sur un DD USB3.

Je n'ai pas activé iCloud Drive car je n'ai pas forcément encore tout suivi sur son utilisation et me demande si j'en aurais l'utilité (et aussi car j'attend le retour de mon iphone pour le passer en 8.1 par la même occasion car je suis qqn qui préfère toujours attendre un peu et suis encore sous iOs7  )

Côté design va falloir s'y faire... pour l'instant cela fait un peu bizarre sans être désagréable.

Pour l'instant après un premier soir complet sur Yosemite je n'ai pour ma part pas grand chose à signaler et trouve le système assez bien finalement.

Me réjouis de passer définitivement mon SSD sur yosemite pour avoir une idée plus précise de 
sa réactivité qui est déjà très bonne en le lançant depuis mon DD USB3.

Mais bon tant que trim enabler n'est pas compatible je ne vais pas me lançer.
J'ai vu que l'on pouvait le lancer en désactivant le contrôle d'intégrité des extensions MAIS j'aurais voulu savoir s'il sera possible à l'avenir d'utiliser TRIM sans devoir désactiver le contrôle car même si je vivais bien sans sous mavericks je me dis que ce serait dommage de se passer d'une nouveauté.

Voilà ++


----------



## bill67 (20 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau et je voudrais savoir si vous aviez aussi une baisse d'autonomie importante suite à cette mise à jour? Car moi j'ai un macbook pro 13 pouce de juillet 2013 et il ne tient plus que 4h grand maximum contre 6h auparavant sur mavericks


----------



## nickos_fr (20 Octobre 2014)

Toto-2403 a dit:


> J'ai installé OS X Yosemite sur mon MacBook Retina mi-2012 et iOS 8.0.2 sur mon iPhone 5S, les nouvelles fonctionnalités marchent globalement bien à part continuity qui n'assure pas son boulot à 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bonjour Toto  j'ai aussi un MacBook Pro mid 2012 pas de soucis avec handoff mon document et bien repris de mon iPad a mon mac et inversement cependant attention la première fois j'ai aussi cru que cela ne fonctionnait pas 
sur iPad tu as un message en haut " 1 document modifier "et une barre de progression sur le document même il faut attendre la disparition des deux pour   voir la modif sur le mac , faire aussi attention de sauvegarder au même endroit tu as un dossier pages sur le cloud drive la c'est la sauvegarde icloud sur le mac si tu sauvegarde en dehors la sauvegarde est dans cloud drive.
chez moi tout les doc qui se synchronise bien sont dans le dossier de l'application la seul fois ou j'ai eu un soucis c'est quand j'ai sauvegarder en dehors.


----------



## Dead head (20 Octobre 2014)

Un jour et demi avec le nouveau système. J'ai effectué une simple mise à jour, après une double sauvegarde (un clonage et une sauvegarde Time Machine, au cas où). Rien à signaler, hormis ce nouveau look que je n'aime franchement pas.

Tout me semble très fluide, Safari y compris. J'attends impatiemment que Handoff soit vraiment utilisable, les autres fonctionnalités de Continuity marchent à merveille (quelle surprise, la première fois, de pouvoir répondre au téléphone sur mon MacBook Pro !).

Une petite remarque à MacGé et iGé : quand je demande, dans les Préférences Système, d'utiliser une barre des menus et un Dock foncés, je ne peux plus lire le menu MacGé de la barre des menus, aucun titre n'apparaît.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2014)

hormis les 2 plaies que sont Safari et iTunes , pas de problèmes notoires ( juste un problème déconnection Bluetooth pour la souris a la sortie de veille ( comme d'hab quoi )
pour le look finalement on s'y habitue surtout si le choix du fond d'écran est cohérent


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2014)

steph775 a dit:


> Essaye de réparer les permissions et un reset smc



si seulement...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2014)

Du fait que le contenu d'iCloud Drive est accessible depuis le Finder, Time Machine l'inclut-il dans la sauvegarde ou peut-il le faire si ce n'est pas réglé par défaut ?


----------



## Coco.LM (20 Octobre 2014)

Perso gros soucis, installation Yosemite pas de problème, redémarrage bien, tout à l'air Ok et tout va bien. Juste une fenêtre qui annonce les logiciels incompatibles avec Yosemite; Trim Enabler (oui j'ai donc un ssd). 
Mais comme un con je démarre quand même TRim E. (Qui a donc l'air de fonctionner), l'active et du coup redémarre le Mac pour que ça prenne effet. Et maintenant impossible de booter. La pomme, une ligne de chargement et au bout de deux minutes un icône gris genre sens interdit, interdiction. 

Si quelqu'un est dans la même situation, ou mieux a une solution à apporter

Précision: MacBook Pro early 2011


----------



## Rolka (20 Octobre 2014)

jlchm a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> J'ai installé OS X Yosemite hier sur mon Macbook Pro 2013.
> Ce matin j'ai installé les dernières mise à jour et apparemment j'ai un seul problème :
> ...



"Stationnement interdit !" passible d'une amende... bientôt tu auras un courrier avec ta photo. (rires)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h42 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Yosemite est sorti et ce fil a pour but de canaliser vos retours.
> Essayons de ne pas trop nous disperser



Questions: J'ai commencé à téléchargé *Yosemite*, je me suis ravisé et arrêté le chargement au bout de quelques minutes.
Je reprendrai plus tard, quand je serai décidé...
1) Peut-on charger *Yosemite* complètement et le mettre en stand-by pour l'installer plus tard sur son Mac ?
2) Puis-je annuler la partie chargée et dans ce cas, je ne risque pas de ne plus pouvoir charger *Yosemite* après ?
Merci de votre réponse.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h56 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Yosemite est sorti et ce fil a pour but de canaliser vos retours.
> Essayons de ne pas trop nous disperser



Questions: J'ai commencé à téléchargé *Yosemite*, je me suis ravisé et arrêté le chargement au bout de quelques minutes.
Je reprendrai plus tard, quand je serai décidé...
1) Peut-on charger *Yosemite* complètement et le mettre en stand-by pour l'installer plus tard sur son Mac ?
2) Puis-je annuler la partie chargée et dans ce cas, je ne risque pas de ne plus pouvoir charger *Yosemite* après ?
Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## quetzal (20 Octobre 2014)

Dead head a dit:


> Un jour et demi avec le nouveau système. J'ai effectué une simple mise à jour, après une double sauvegarde (un clonage et une sauvegarde Time Machine, au cas où). Rien à signaler, hormis ce nouveau look que je n'aime franchement pas.
> 
> Tout me semble très fluide, Safari y compris. J'attends impatiemment que Handoff soit vraiment utilisable, les autres fonctionnalités de Continuity marchent à merveille (quelle surprise, la première fois, de pouvoir répondre au téléphone sur mon MacBook Pro !).



+1 pour le look qui me parait franchement déplaisant aussi. Le flat design a ses limites, notamment sur un ordinateur. Conçu pour économiser des ressources, il donne des drôles d'impression sur un ordinateur. Je préférais la barre des menus et les menus sous Mavericks.

Sur mon Mac Mini 200, mon iPhone 5 et mon iPad Mini, Continuity ne marche pas. La connexion de mon Mac est par Ethernet. J'ai essayé avec le réseau Wifi, Continuity ne fonctionne pas mieux. Idem pour handoff. Que dois-je faire ?


----------



## Locke (20 Octobre 2014)

Rolka a dit:


> ...Questions: J'ai commencé à téléchargé *Yosemite*, je me suis ravisé et arrêté le chargement au bout de quelques minutes.
> Je reprendrai plus tard, quand je serai décidé...
> 1) Peut-on charger *Yosemite* complètement et le mettre en stand-by pour l'installer plus tard sur son Mac ?
> 2) Puis-je annuler la partie chargée et dans ce cas, je ne risque pas de ne plus pouvoir charger *Yosemite* après ?
> ...



1) oui, en fin de téléchargement il suffit d'annuler l'installeur qui se lance automatiquement. Le fichier sera présent dans le dossier Applications
2) oui, on peut annuler et retélécharger après


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Octobre 2014)

DuBrechaud a dit:


> @ AdriHoff
> Merci de ta réponse.
> Pas moyen d'avoir un fichier en .dmg ?
> Si non, je fais comment cette clé ?
> ...



DiskMaker X
Clé USB de 8 Go au moins


----------



## spounz (20 Octobre 2014)

Visiblement une clé de 8go ne suffit pas
J'ai des messages d'erreur avec Diskmaker ou avec les lignes de code dans le terminal, cela ne fonctionne pas.
En fait, une clé de 8go formatée ne fait plus Go et Yosemite est à l'étroit...


----------



## quetzal (20 Octobre 2014)

Comment ajoute-t-on les notifications pour les forums Mac Génération dans le centre de notification, pour les forums auxquels ont est abonné ?

Je reçois ces notifications sur mon ordinateur portable. J'aimerais les recevoir sur mon Mac Mini sous Yosemite, dans le centre de notification.


----------



## kitetrip (20 Octobre 2014)

Hello,
Etant resté sous Mountain Lion vu les soucis de Maverick (problème de mails, etc...), je suis passé hier à Yosemite après m'être assuré que la suite CS5 fonctionnait bien.

Après l'installation, nouvelle interface :  qu'est-ce que c'est que ça ? Les couleurs sont criardes, le manque de contraste flagrant entre une fenêtre active et inactive, bref... Peut être dois-je m'y faire ?
Gros coup de gueule pour la mise à jour de iPhoto  Tout simplement impossible... Le Mac App Store dit que ce n'est pas avec ce compte là que je l'ai acheté... Ben oui, ma bibliothèque a 8 ans, j'ai acheté la suite iLife en version boite :rateau: (hé oui, à une époque c'était payant et on avait un logiciel sur un support physique). Donc là, impossible d'utiliser iPhoto  ni iMovie 

DONC je me dis "ben je vais nettoyer les autorisations et redémarrer, on tente toujours :mouais: ". Et là, *mon Mac ne démarre plus*   On dirait que Yosemite essaie de lancer une nouvelle installation, sans succès.

 *Bilan : Time Machine, retour sous Mountain Lion*, peut être le dernier OS sérieux* d'une époque où Apple soignait mieux ses utilisateurs Mac que les kékés de 15 ans à l'iPhone Or.... Et je pense que ça sera mon dernier Mac OS, après avoir commencé sous Jaguar 

*Quoique pour moi le plus soigné, le moins buggé, le plus rapide était sans conteste Snow Leopard


----------



## quetzal (20 Octobre 2014)

kitetrip a dit:


> Hello,
> Etant resté sous Mountain Lion vu les soucis de Maverick (problème de mails, etc...), je suis passé hier à Yosemite après m'être assuré que la suite CS5 fonctionnait bien.
> 
> Après l'installation, nouvelle interface :  qu'est-ce que c'est que ça ? Les couleurs sont criardes, le manque de contraste flagrant entre une fenêtre active et inactive, bref... Peut être dois-je m'y faire ?
> ...



Les couleurs criardes m'ont également frappées. Surtout les rouges, notamment dans les smileys. Aussi les boutons "flat design", les fonts de caractère, etc. Je n'ai pas envie de m'adapter à ce design adolescent. D'ailleurs, je ne me suis toujours pas vraiment adapté aux couleurs d'iOs 7 et 8.

Si Apple continue comme cela, je ne sais pas si je vais continuer longtemps avec Apple (depuis 2006). En tout cas, je pense retourner rapidement sous Mavericks. Et pour mon prochain téléphone (pas tout de suite), je suis en train de penser sérieusement à Android.


----------



## miquelf (20 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé Yosemite..depuis 2 jours et il plante toujours a l'identification. 
Je vous l'écran d'accueil es utilisateurs. 
Je clique sur mon compte ( administrateur), j'entre mon mot de passe, la roue multicolore tourne, et tourne, ...........

J'ai tenté toutes les manips, PRAM, Réparation autorisations, Mode ver ose, mode utilisateur unique, etc .......
Toujours le même problème. 
iMac officiellement compatible tournait trés bien sous OS 10.9 jusqu'à vendredi soir..
Help !!!!!
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## kitetrip (20 Octobre 2014)

miquelf a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai installé Yosemite..depuis 2 jours et il plante toujours a l'identification.
> Je vous l'écran d'accueil es utilisateurs.
> Je clique sur mon compte ( administrateur), j'entre mon mot de passe, la roue multicolore tourne, et tourne, ...........
> ...



Hello,
Si tu as fait une sauvegarde avec Time Machine, je te conseille vivement de revenir à 10.9 
Visiblement Yosemite n'est pas du tout mature...


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (20 Octobre 2014)

La routine ... depuis que j'ai un (des) Mac j'ai constaté par expérience que les MAJ toutes fraîches sont souvent inachevées. Au début je sautais sur les MAJ dès leur sortie. Maintenant j'attend que çà mûrisse ... Rassurez-vous, çà finira par bien fonctionner


----------



## Dom44 (20 Octobre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> DiskMaker X
> Clé USB de 8 Go au moins


J'ai aussi noté dans l'extrait du livre à sortir sur "les nouveautés d'OSX Yosémite" qu'il convenait de prendre une clé USB d'au moins 8 Go et de passer via DiskMaker X... Je me suis empressé de cliquer sur la zone surlignée censée me donner accès à DiskMaker X et j'ai eu en réponse :
"Woooooops. DiskMaker X's web site is down". La rançon du succès ! Mais je dois partir en voyage demain et j'aurais voulu charger Yosémite pour mon portable en même temps que pour mon iMac. Le site va-t-il rester "down" longtemps ?
Sinon, je n'ai pas bien compris ce que cela impliquait de faire les mises à jour une par une !


----------



## Guifette (20 Octobre 2014)

Installation bien passée, j'aime bien le nouveau look, je trouve ça joli, tout semble fonctionner sauf ma souris logitech M705 dont le driver n'est pas reconnu, du coup elle fait un peu n'importe quoi, impossible de la régler.
Sur le site du constructeur je ne vois pas de mise à jour encore..
Si vous avez des infos... Je suis preneuse
merci beaucoup

Juste un petit reproche concernant Mail, qui met toujours les pieces jointes dans le message et pas en attaché, aucune évolution à ce niveau, alors, retour thunderbird, tant pis :-(
Ce qui est fou, c'est que ça vous offre des possibilités " révolutionnaires " de cloud etc pour les pieces jointes lourdes, et rien pour l'envoi d'une simple photo en attaché, aberrant...  :hein:


----------



## Inthesky (20 Octobre 2014)

Ca se passe bien, aucun problème d'installation. Deux réflexions:

1. Quand on élargit la fenêtre au maximum (point vert), on va en plein écran alors que sous maverick, on prenait tout l'écran sauf la barre de menus. C'était bien mieux avant.

2. Je peux passer des appels depuis le mac, en utilisant l'iPhone sur le même réseau wifi, c'est vraiment bien. Mais je ne peux pas passer de SMS depuis messages. Faut il faire une manip spéciale?


----------



## gmaa (20 Octobre 2014)

spounz a dit:


> Visiblement une clé de 8go ne suffit pas
> J'ai des messages d'erreur avec Diskmaker ou avec les lignes de code dans le terminal, cela ne fonctionne pas.
> En fait, une clé de 8go formatée ne fait plus Go et Yosemite est à l'étroit...



Aucun souci avec une clef de 8Go!
Yosemite ne fait que 5,17Go

@Dom44
Dans Terminal :



> sudo /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ Yosemite.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/Yosemite --applicationpath /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ Yosemite.app --nointeraction



Yosemite : Nom de la clef avant la commande.

Install OS X Yosemite : Nom de la clef après la commande.

Note :
Il faut mettre l&#8217;installer dans le dossier Applications ou modifier la syntaxe pour aller le chercher au bon endroit.


----------



## miquelf (20 Octobre 2014)

kitetrip a dit:


> Hello,
> Si tu as fait une sauvegarde avec Time Machine, je te conseille vivement de revenir à 10.9
> Visiblement Yosemite n'est pas du tout mature...



Merci,
Le problème est que ma dernière sauvegarde Time machine a 2 semaines ( je sais, je sais ....) et que si j'ai bien compris, la réinstallation du système remplacera tout le contenu du disque et que je perdrai mon travail des deux dernières semaines. 
J'ai bien compris ?


----------



## gmaa (20 Octobre 2014)

Tu peux avant rétropédalage sauver à part tes fichiers importants.


----------



## spounz (20 Octobre 2014)

Dom44 a dit:


> J'ai aussi noté dans l'extrait du livre à sortir sur "les nouveautés d'OSX Yosémite" qu'il convenait de prendre une clé USB d'au moins 8 Go et de passer via DiskMaker X... Je me suis empressé de cliquer sur la zone surlignée censée me donner accès à DiskMaker X et j'ai eu en réponse :
> "Woooooops. DiskMaker X's web site is down". La rançon du succès ! Mais je dois partir en voyage demain et j'aurais voulu charger Yosémite pour mon portable en même temps que pour mon iMac. Le site va-t-il rester "down" longtemps ?
> Sinon, je n'ai pas bien compris ce que cela impliquait de faire les mises à jour une par une !




Les sites miroirs fonctionnent :
http://liondiskmaker.com/?lang=fr


----------



## steph775 (20 Octobre 2014)

C'était effectivement down samedi mais ok avec plusieurs miroirs dimanche. Ca marchait...


----------



## miquelf (20 Octobre 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> Tu peux avant rétropédalage sauver à part tes fichiers importants.



Si je ne peux pas accéder à mon disque parce que le Mac ne démarre pas ?
J'essaie de trouver Maverick via le Mac de ma femme. Mais il est introuvable sur l'App store. 
J'espérais l'installer sur un disque externe. 
Il n'apparaît ni dans les achats sur App Store, ni dans les apps.
Je ne ltrouve même pas sur le disque dur.


----------



## steph775 (20 Octobre 2014)

Verigie avant si tu peux pad bootet depuis ta partition recovery ou ta sauvegarde timemachine.
Si tu as fait l'acquisition initiale de OS x maverik via AppStore tu dois pouvoir le récupérer en utilisant ton compte


----------



## miquelf (20 Octobre 2014)

steph775 a dit:


> Verigie avant si tu peux pad bootet depuis ta partition recovery ou ta sauvegarde timemachine.
> Si tu as fait l'acquisition initiale de OS x maverik via AppStore tu dois pouvoir le récupérer en utilisant ton compte



Merci,
Ça m'a fait penser que je pouvais me connecter avec mon compte à l'app store sur le Mac de ma femme. Je suis tellement énervé que je n'y pensais même moi pas &#128521;
Je vais ré temecharger Maverick pour l'installer sur un disque externe.


----------



## Dom44 (20 Octobre 2014)

Finalement, comme je suis pressé, j'ai lancé la mise à jour vers Yosémite... Et sur mon iMac fin 2013, 2,9 GHz Intel Core i5, 16 Go/1600 MHz DDR 3, je vois s'afficher en temps de chargement 1 jour 7 heures... Est-ce bien normal ?


----------



## steph775 (20 Octobre 2014)

Laisse faire et attend. Normalement le premier re boot se fait sous 30 minutes maxi. Alors quoi L'installation débute. Si rien n'a bougé 1 heure après...


----------



## miquelf (20 Octobre 2014)

Dom44 a dit:


> Finalement, comme je suis pressé, j'ai lancé la mise à jour vers Yosémite... Et sur mon iMac fin 2013, 2,9 GHz Intel Core i5, 16 Go/1600 MHz DDR 3, je vois s'afficher en temps de chargement 1 jour 7 heures... Est-ce bien normal ?



Moi ça a mis plusieurs heures.


----------



## steph775 (20 Octobre 2014)

miquelf a dit:


> Merci,
> 
> Ça m'a fait penser que je pouvais me connecter avec mon compte à l'app store sur le Mac de ma femme. Je suis tellement énervé que je n'y pensais même moi pas &#128521;
> 
> Je vais ré temecharger Maverick pour l'installer sur un disque externe.




Tu n'as pas essayé de démarrer sur ta partition recovery ?


----------



## boddy (20 Octobre 2014)

Dom44 a dit:


> Finalement, comme je suis pressé, j'ai lancé la mise à jour vers Yosémite... Et sur mon iMac fin 2013, 2,9 GHz Intel Core i5, 16 Go/1600 MHz DDR 3, je vois s'afficher en temps de chargement 1 jour 7 heures... Est-ce bien normal ?



Ton téléchargement doit être bloqué.
Arrête-le (ça n'a aucune incidence) et relance-le.


----------



## Dom44 (20 Octobre 2014)

steph775 a dit:


> Laisse faire et attend. Normalement le premier re boot se fait sous 30 minutes maxi. Alors quoi L'installation débute. Si rien n'a bougé 1 heure après...



Justement, on arrive à l'heure et le temps de chargement s'est allongé à 1 jour 21 heures ! Comment fait-on dans ce cas ? Si quelqu'un a une idée, merci de me la donner !!!


----------



## magoule (20 Octobre 2014)

magoule a dit:


> 18 heures pour charger la mise à jour, c'est pas un peu long ?



Bon, ce matin 40 min, c'est mieux quand même ! Mise à jour sur le MBA 11 pouces mid 2011, tout a l'air ok, je suis en train de faire une clean install sur l'iMac avec transfert des données du clone, c'est forcément plus long...


----------



## Nonoo18 (20 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour a tous , 
j'ai installé Yosemite pour moi je le trouve plutôt stable a l'exception que quand je copie un gros volume de fichier ou même de taille moyenne ( 400 mo ) , après l'avoir copier je vais dedans et le dossier est vide je dois donc fermer le dossier pour le réouvrir, et la je vois apparaitre tous mes fichiers , mais cependant impossible de sélectionner les fichiers ou des les ouvrir, et il y aussi dans ce cas la un bug de police , ou la police deviens en Gras et un petit peux flou , en redémarrant l'ordinateur , on dirait que le système a fait la synthèse du dossier entier et la tout reviens dans l'ordre . 

je suis le seul a rencontrer ce problème ?

Bonne journée


----------



## laurent_iMac (20 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour

Serais-je joueur.... ?
Jusqu'à présent avec un iMac (24-inch, Early 2008), 4 Go de Ram, etc.... j'étais sous Snow Léopard. Comme une sorte de défi, Yosemite a été installé. Et là..... rien à dire. 
Tout fonctionne de manière plus fluide. Autant sous SL la mémoire comme les CPU s'affolaient depuis quelques mois, obligeant le ventilo à partir en vrille, tandis que là.... calme plat. Le lancement des applications est aussi rapide et pas de temps de latence pour passer d'une appli à une autre. Peut être que l'espace libre du disque dur de 316 Go sur 500 Go y est pour quelque chose. Allez savoir, mais cela n'est vraiment pas lent. Au contraire. Je compte quand même le pousser un jour prochain à 6 Go de mémoire.

Aucune incompatibilité dans les quelques applications que j'utilise : Fireworks and Co. Safari est de nouveau présent et plus rapide que Firefox. Le seul bémol concerne iTunes ou j'ai perdu mes habitudes mais je vais m'y faire. Pour le reste c'est... j'ai cherché mais pas  trouvé. Aperçu que j'utilise systématiquement pour élaborer des fichiers Pdf est beaucoup plus facile d'utilisation dans l'enregistrement des pièces. Pour ce qui concerne les Tags, pas encore fait le tour, mais je pense apprécier au fur et à mesure. Mail (nouvelle mouture) me convient aussi. Spotlight effectue enfin des recherches sur l'Internet. J'attendais cette fonction depuis longtemps. 
Avec un iPhone 5, la liaison avec l'iMac est parfaite. Calendrier et Contacts deviennent vraiment le pont entre l'iMac et l'iPhone. Cela change de SL.

J'ai aussi installé Yosemite sur un MacBook Air de deux ans d'âge à peine. Aucun souci la aussi. La aussi retrouvé le plaisir d'utiliser Safari and Co.

Donc pour conclure c'est nickel-chrome (touchons du bois) jusqu'à présent. N'étant pas passé par la case Lion et Cie, j'apprécie le nouvel Os et surtout ... surtout qu'Apple n'y touche plus 

Laurent

P.S. : C'est une note d'optimisme par rapport à tout ce que je vient de lire jusqu'à présent dans cette discussion. Pour ceux et celles qui rencontrent des soucis avec Yosemite, restez optimiste. Cela va s'arranger....


----------



## Dom44 (20 Octobre 2014)

magoule a dit:


> Bon, ce matin 40 min, c'est mieux quand même ! Mise à jour sur le MBA 11 pouces mid 2011, tout a l'air ok, je suis en train de faire une clean install sur l'iMac avec transfert des données du clone, c'est forcément plus long...



Après avoir arrêté le chargement qui allait prendre finalement trois jours, j'ai relancé la mise à jour vers Yosemite... Bilan, ça repart pour 1 jour et 10 heures ! Comment se fait-il que certains parviennent à charger en 40 minutes et que là, avec un iMac récent et avec une mémoire à 16 Go, il faille plus d'une journée ?


----------



## steph775 (20 Octobre 2014)

Bizarre, je n'ai pas vraiment d'idée... Essaye de le télécharger depuis l' AppStore et de le copier ensuite sur un disque externe avec diskmaker. 
Apres tu as 2 cas de figure, mais faire quoiqu'il arrive une sauvegarde time machine avant :
1- mise à jour vers yosemite :
Lancer l'installation depuis ton disque externe qui est monté sur le bureau de ton système maverick.
Ton mac va rebooter sur ton disque externe et mettre à jour OS x sans rien effacer. Ca embarque toutes tes anciennes extensions, toutes les petits bricoles qui traînent depuis des lustres sur ton matériel, donc rien de bien optimisé ni propre, mais c'est le plus simple.
2- clean installation : c'est la méthode la plus propre :
- Booter sur le disque externe d'installation (touche alt enfoncée au démarrage)
- Formater ton disque interne avec l'utilitaire de disque (Faire une partition mac journalisée avec table de partition guid)
- Lancer l'installation sur la partition  nouvellement formatée
- A l'issue, restaurer ta sauvegarde time machine


----------



## spounz (20 Octobre 2014)

steph775 a dit:


> 2- clean installation : c'est la méthode la plus propre :
> - Booter sur le disque externe d'installation (touche alt enfoncée au démarrage)
> - Formater ton disque interne avec l'utilitaire de disque (Faire une partition mac journalisée avec table de partition guid)
> - Lancer l'installation sur la partition  nouvellement formatée
> - A l'issue, *restaurer ta sauvegarde time machine*



Je ne crois pas que cela soit une clean instal...tu réimportes tous tes fichiers et les emmerdes qui vont avec.


----------



## Dom44 (20 Octobre 2014)

Dom44 a dit:


> Après avoir arrêté le chargement qui allait prendre finalement trois jours, j'ai relancé la mise à jour vers Yosemite... Bilan, ça repart pour 1 jour et 10 heures ! Comment se fait-il que certains parviennent à charger en 40 minutes et que là, avec un iMac récent et avec une mémoire à 16 Go, il faille plus d'une journée ?



Découragé, j'ai arrêté le chargement sur l'iMac et lancé le chargement sur le MBP  déjà ancien et avec seulement 4Go de mémoire... résultat : un peu plus de trois heures de chargement annoncés !


----------



## Locke (20 Octobre 2014)

Dom44 a dit:


> Après avoir arrêté le chargement qui allait prendre finalement trois jours, j'ai relancé la mise à jour vers Yosemite... Bilan, ça repart pour 1 jour et 10 heures ! Comment se fait-il que certains parviennent à charger en 40 minutes et que là, *avec un iMac récent et avec une mémoire à 16 Go, il faille plus d'une journée ?*



Aucun rapport, le temps de téléchargement peut varier en fonction de la surcharge des serveurs Apple et aussi avec la qualité de ta bande passante. Si tu as 10 Mbits, tu mettras 10 fois de temps que quelqu'un qui à 100 Mbits. Logique non ?



Dom44 a dit:


> Découragé, j'ai arrêté le chargement sur l'iMac et lancé le chargement sur le MBP  déjà ancien et avec seulement 4Go de mémoire... résultat : un peu plus de trois heures de chargement annoncés !



Toujours le même problème, la surcharge ou pas des serveurs Apple, ce qui en ce moment est tout à fait normal.



steph775 a dit:


> Bizarre, je n'ai pas vraiment d'idée... Essaye de le télécharger depuis l' AppStore et de *1) le copier ensuite sur un disque externe avec diskmaker.*
> Apres tu as 2 cas de figure, mais faire quoiqu'il arrive une sauvegarde time machine avant :
> *2) 1- mise à jour vers yosemite :*
> Lancer l'installation depuis ton disque externe qui est monté sur le bureau de ton système maverick.
> ...



1) ben non, DiskMaker ne permet que de créer une clé USB bootable
2) ben non, là ce sera une instalaltion par desus un ancien OS X _(pas forcément propre)_
3) déjà mentionné dans la réponse précédente, mais là ça remet ses merdouilles d'avant. Et ça, ce n'est pas à faire. On réinstalle ses logiciels un par un, puis on installe ses données personnelles, mais pas les merdouilles des logiciels et fichiers de préférences qui peuvent ou sont altérés.


----------



## CBi (20 Octobre 2014)

Mauvaise surprise ce matin en arrivant au boulot = mon Macbook Air (un Rev.A, donc pas upgradable au delà de Snow Léopard) ne voit plus mon iMac passé sous Yosemite. 
Les 2 machines pourtant liées au même compte iCloud, Back to my Mac activé... 

Jusqu'à Mavericks, ça n'avait posé aucun problème. 

Finalement, je préférais l'époque où Mac OS était payant. Les mises à jour coûtaient moins cher.


----------



## lightup (20 Octobre 2014)

D'après l'article de MacG l'autonomie serait peu ou prou la même 

Des gens pour confirmer ?


----------



## steph775 (20 Octobre 2014)

Tu peux aussi utiliser un disque dur externe comme support d'installation. J'utilise ce moyen depuis snowleopard, ca laisse toujours un moyen de démarrer sur un support externe et de restaurer une sauvegarde ou de réinstaller lire système en cad de problème

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h52 ----------




Locke a dit:


> Aucun rapport, le temps de téléchargement peut varier en fonction de la surcharge des serveurs Apple et aussi avec la qualité de ta bande passante. Si tu as 10 Mbits, tu mettras 10 fois de temps que quelqu'un qui à 100 Mbits. Logique non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La méthode 3 parfaite, mais ca demande d'avoir la liste complète des logiciels que l'on utilise et des sources d'installation... Pas évident, mais c'est le mieux effectivement.


----------



## Crestian (20 Octobre 2014)

Lors qu'on veut saisir du texte avec des guillemets ou apostrophes courbes, Mail a un comportement bizarre, qu'on peut résumer ainsi :
Si je veux taper :
>l'apostrophe est courbe, j'obtiens ceci :
=l&#8217;aest courbe, j&#8217;pobtiens ceci strophe  

C'est-à-dire &#8212; il me semble &#8212; que lorsqu'on frappe le premier espace, le texte suivant vient se placer après la première lettre qui suit l'apostrophe. Comprenne qui pourra.

Pour taper du texte normalement, il faut décocher la fonction. &#8730; Guillemets courbes.

Dire cela chez Apple est impossible : les discussions sont en anglais !

Cordialement,
\__Crestian


----------



## miquelf (20 Octobre 2014)

steph775 a dit:


> Tu n'as pas essayé de démarrer sur ta partition recovery ?



Si mais je ne trouve pas de partition recovery. J'ai juste accès a l'utilitaire disque. 
Je suis en train de réinstaller Mavericks sur un disque externe et j'essaie de redémarrer dessus.


----------



## Red_Fox (20 Octobre 2014)

J'ai finalement pu trouver une solution avec la version 3.3 de Trim Enabler &#128512;


----------



## Inthesky (20 Octobre 2014)

Inthesky a dit:


> Ca se passe bien, aucun problème d'installation. Deux réflexions:
> 
> 1. Quand on élargit la fenêtre au maximum (point vert), on va en plein écran alors que sous maverick, on prenait tout l'écran sauf la barre de menus. C'était bien mieux avant.
> 
> 2. Je peux passer des appels depuis le mac, en utilisant l'iPhone sur le même réseau wifi, c'est vraiment bien. Mais je ne peux pas passer de SMS depuis messages. Faut il faire une manip spéciale?



Malheureusement, mes questions sont passées à travers les gouttes... 
Donc je me cite moi même pour revenir dans le fil... 

Merci pour vos réponses!

(à part ça, l'installation a été très rapide)


----------



## steph775 (20 Octobre 2014)

Réglages icloud ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2014)

Inthesky a dit:


> Malheureusement, mes questions sont passées à travers les gouttes...
> Donc je me cite moi même pour revenir dans le fil...
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses!
> ...



1) Il faut appuyer sur la touche option en cliquant sur le bouton vert pour retrouver le fonctionnement d'avant.

2) il faut attendre iOS 8.1 qui doit sortir ce soir.


----------



## Franny (20 Octobre 2014)

J'ai fait la mise à jour dès vendredi dernier sur un Imac mi-2007.
Aucun problème particulier, je trouve de plus que ma machine est plus rapide qu'avec Mavericks!


----------



## steph775 (20 Octobre 2014)

Bizarre cette remarque car il me semble qu'on peut déjà faire des sms lorsque ce service est active dans les réglages icloud


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2014)

steph775 a dit:


> Bizarre cette remarque car il me semble qu'on peut déjà faire des sms lorsque ce service est active dans les réglages icloud



En fait, c'est pour Continuité : http://www.macg.co/ios/2014/10/continuite-les-sms-et-instant-hotspot-attendent-ios-81-84922


----------



## AlCor72 (20 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Yosemite en grande partie pour pouvoir passer des appels cellulaires avec le MAC (me permettant de garder les mains libres pour prendre des notes...)

Mon MBP est connecté à un Thunderbolt display (le MBP est fermé).

Le problème que je rencontre c'est que je ne trouve pas comment utilisé le micro de l'écran pour la fonction appel cellulaire...

J'ai essayé en FaceTime audio et le son est bon (car passe par le micro de l'écran) mais en cellulaire... pas moyen de changer le micro, cela utilise le micro interne du MBP et on n'entends que les ventillos.....

Si quelqu'un à une solution je suis preneur...


----------



## Cédric74 (20 Octobre 2014)

J'ai fini par Yosémiter mon Imac. Pas de clean install mais tout semble fonctionner. A voir à l'usage. Par contre pas de Handoff avec mon Ipad pour cause de Bluetooth pas 4. Je devrais survivre.


----------



## Phntm (20 Octobre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> (...)
> 2) ben non, là ce sera une instalaltion par desus un ancien OS X _(pas forcément propre)_
> 3) déjà mentionné dans la réponse précédente, mais là ça remet ses merdouilles d'avant. Et ça, ce n'est pas à faire. On réinstalle ses logiciels un par un, puis on installe ses données personnelles, mais pas les merdouilles des logiciels et fichiers de préférences qui peuvent ou sont altérés.



Bonsoir ! Je compte bientôt faire passer mon Mbp late 2013 à Yosemite, dans une habitude de bien faire les choses j'ai quand même envie de repartir d'une clean install (Habitude, même si aux premiers abords ça semble fonctionnel, rien ne vaudra une stabilité/ efficacité d'une installation propre en bonne et due forme -à mes yeux-), j'ai fais une sauvegarde Time Machine, j'ai fait une clef bootable Yosemite, néanmoins j'ai un peu peur d'avoir mal fait certaine chose, corrigé moi si je me trompe mais :

Je saurais très rapidement si j'ai mal "configuré" ma clef, vu qu'avant même de formater mon mbp, je passerais par Yosemite via la clef pour accéder à l'utilitaire de disque pour formater et installer la nouvelle version de l'OS, donc je prendrais aucun risque ?
J'ai juste peur de finir avec un formatage réussi mais une clef d'installation foireuse qui fait que je ne peux rien installer au final... 

Enfin, je comptais re installer tout mes programmes un à un, néanmoins pour le rapatriement des fichiers classiques (pas des applis, mais genre fichier de travail, photo, vidéo, etc.) : Il y a t'il moyen de choisir via TM ce qu'on restaure ? 
Si ce n'est pas le cas, méthode manuelle type copié/collé des fichiers qu'on veut ?

Désolé pour les questions bêtes, ça sera la première fois que je formate/ passe à un autre OS sur MAC :rateau: , je préfère demander que faire n'importe quoi ! 

Merci d'avance


----------



## FabFil (20 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Décidément pas facile d'avoir plusieurs écran (j'déconne). Après le mode plein écran un peu trop envahissant (merci Pat13) c'est l'écran principal que je n'arrive pas à fixer. Mon vieil écran s'allume en premier et devient de fait l'écran principal. Comme l'écran principal théorique est à gauche, Yosemite inverse la position du dock et pour passer de l'écran de droite vers l'écran de gauche, la souris doit passer par la droite de l'écran de droite. Ok c'est un peu confus et heureusement qu'une modif des paramètres écran suffit à provoquer une légère extinction des 2 écrans et comme mon nouvel écran se rallume plus vite que l'ancien, tout rentre dans l'ordre. 
Bref, y a t'il un moyen de fixer l'écran principal quel que soit la rapidité à l'allumage de l'un ou l'autre des écrans ?


----------



## steph775 (20 Octobre 2014)

Pour des questions de performance, je préfère utiliser un disque dur comme disque d'installations pas une clé USB.
Sinon, à partir du moment oú tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur à la création de ta clé d'installation, y a pas de raison que ca ne marche pas.
Pour la restauration, tu le preciseras avant de lancer la restauration. La procédure d'installation te donne Lee possibilité de personnaliser la restauration.


----------



## nickos_fr (20 Octobre 2014)

CBi a dit:


> Mauvaise surprise ce matin en arrivant au boulot = mon Macbook Air (un Rev.A, donc pas upgradable au delà de Snow Léopard) ne voit plus mon iMac passé sous Yosemite.
> 
> Les 2 machines pourtant liées au même compte iCloud, Back to my Mac activé...
> 
> ...




Tu n'aurais pas activer iCloud Drive ? Alors que c'est clairement expliqué que ça te coupe des autres ordi resté sur iCloud.


----------



## cacaouete (21 Octobre 2014)

bonsoir je revient sur airdrop et les fonctionnalité tant venté par apple.
Les Imac d'avant mi 2012, ne pourront pas jouir de airdrop ,handorf etc....
Bluetooth non compatible

Ce qui me tue le plus c'est que des tel à 2 bal peuvent envoyer des fichiers, music etc... en bluetooth et pas nos jouet à 700&#8364;, j'ai grave les boules
Je ne suis pas sur de revenir chez apple si je change de matos et je dit vive le jailbeak


----------



## bitonio (21 Octobre 2014)

D'habitude j'attends un peu. Ma machine ne me servant pas bcp, j'ai tenté l'aventure. Et ben c'est pas ça du tout

- pb de déconnexion WiFi (une première pour moi). Evidemment les autres Macs ss 10.9 n'ont aucun souci. Le comble c'est que c'est une TC au milieu et un autre Mac de l'autre coté du transfert.

- pb d'accès aux cartes mémoires via lecteur de carte (déconnexion) j'ai même eu droit de reformatter la carte n'étant plus utilisable sur l'APN

- le système a l'air de s'emmeler les pinceaux avec le Fusion Drive, surtout après la mise à jour. Après quelques arrêts/démarrage ça l'air d'aller mieux

- les disques USB3 externes mettent vachement plus longtemps à s'arrêter de tourner. C'était plus court - et plus silencieux avec 10.9

Bref, des trucs de base qui fonctionnent, pas cool.


----------



## evrardjf28 (21 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Moi je n'ai plus d'accès sur mon réseau ni internet alors que mon MBP sur le même réseau fonctionne très bien (lui est resté sous Mavericks).

Auriez-vous d'autres cas semblables ?

Merci


----------



## Inthesky (21 Octobre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> 2) il faut attendre iOS 8.1 qui doit sortir ce soir.




Oui, merci, ça marche. Pour ne pas s'emmêler les pinceaux, il faut aller dans règles / messages / Transfert de SMS et activer. Le système demande un code qui s'affiche sur le Mac et ça roule.


----------



## ergu (21 Octobre 2014)

Voilà, installé sur mon MBP de 2010 (C2D - 4Go de RAM) - en upgrade par-dessus Maverick.

Téléchargement et installation assez longs mais sans problème.

A priori, pas de problème non plus avec les applications (juste la dernière version de LittleSnitch à télécharger)

Le téléchargement des nouvelles versions Pages, Numbers, Apperture & Co. a planté mais je l'avais lancé cette nuit et comme je n'étais pas devant l'écran pour dire à LittleSnitch que j'autorisais les communication ça a pu planter à cause de ça.
Mises à jour relancées ce matin et OK.

L'interface est sympa - je ne suis pas fan du dock à plat et le tout est un peu trop blanc/lumineux à mon goût mais dans l'ensemble, ça fait du bien de rafraîchir l'interface de temps en temps, je trouve.

Je suis encore loin d'avoir tout testé, mais pour l'instant c'est à l'image des changements de version d'OS précédents chez moi : sans soucis.


----------



## Dom44 (21 Octobre 2014)

:rateau: Après avoir connu bien des vicissitudes hier, le chargement de Yosemite s'est fait ce matin sans problème. Un peu plus de 2 heures sur l'iMac ce qui est correct à côté des 1 jour et 23 heures annoncés hier matin quand je me suis énervé et que j'ai tout arrêté. Le Mbp et l'iMac se reconnaissent désormais sans se chercher et tout est pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes...
Si certains n'apprécient pas les nouveautés Mail, je suis pour ma part plus emballé qu'avec les précédentes modifications. Le Dock était plus agréable dans sa version Mavericks car moins lisse. Par contre, je suis pleinement déçu par Pages qui n'a pas vraiment corrigé ses erreurs de jeunesse. Et, je ne sais pourquoi, des documents terminés sont modifiés à l'ouverture, sans possibilité de réduire ou augmenter la chasse des caractères. On se retrouve ainsi avec des lignes hyper serrées ou des lignes illisibles sans possibilité de les changer.
Il y aurait beaucoup à dire sur le principe, à moins que ces modifications soient faites afin d'obliger à acheter QXPress ou autre système de traitement de texte plus professionnel.
Voilà les premières impressions qui ressortent de ces premières heures d'essai.
Mais, sur l'ensemble, l'impression reste positive à l''exception de Pages !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2014)

Dom44 a dit:


> Il y aurait beaucoup à dire sur le principe, à moins que ces modifications soient faites afin d'obliger à acheter QXPress ou autre système de traitement de texte plus professionnel.



What?  XPress, un traitement de texte? Professionnel?  

Quant à moi, je vais probablement faire la mise à jour tout à l'heure sur mon iMac de fin 2009. Je dois terminer quelques retouches d'images sur Paint au préalable. :rateau:


----------



## Dom44 (21 Octobre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> What?  XPress, un traitement de texte? Professionnel?
> 
> Oui, dans la version que je possédais et qui avait été adaptée directement pour mon journal.


----------



## jcwh (21 Octobre 2014)

beckett a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde...
> 
> Je rencontre un gros problème sur la nouvelle version "yosémite".
> En effet, après avoir télécharger "yosémite" sur mon Macbook pro, l'on me demande également de mettre à jour mon "Iphoto"... ce que j'essaie de faire à maintes reprises sans succès.
> ...



Bonjour
Pas de soucis rends toi sur App Store ,c'est gratuit ,je viens de le faire en qq minutes ,pas de problemes
à bientôt

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h46 ----------

Bonjour
MBA mi 2013.4Go ram.

Je rencontre après MAJ une singularité sur l'horloge widget.Cette dernière n'indique plus l'heure et ses aiguilles sont décentrées a l'extrème gauche.

Sinon l'absence de l'élément de la barre d'outil qui permettait d'ouvrir un nouvel onglet safari me manque c'était bien pratique plutôt que le petit "+" en fin d'onglet.

Ha oui ,pour mail aussi ,ce n'est pas vraiment plus intuitif.Je reçois environ 200 mails/jour et l'empilement fait carrément fouillis .
à bientôt


----------



## Cocopop (21 Octobre 2014)

Installation de Yosemite terminée (clean install) !

Pour l'instant j'ai constaté 3 bugs :


Le plus gênant : les dossiers crées dans le "Launchpad" ne peuvent jamais être supprimer. Exemple : Vous créer un dossier "Jeux" et vos mettez quelques applications dedans. Au final vous décidez que vous n'avez pas besoin de ce dossier donc vous retirer les applications du dossier et ce dernier une fois vide se supprime également. MAIS lorsque vous redémarrerez votre ordinateur le dossier "Jeux" reviendra (mais vide)...
Bugs graphiques au niveau des barres et bouton de menu et également du finder
Bugs au niveau des widgets qui ne gardent pas en mémoire parfois (météo)

Sinon aucun ralentissement et mon MBP démarre toujours en 15s.

Franchement je comprends pas comment Apple s'entête à sortir des système d'exploitation avec des bugs aussi basique... Et le pire c'est qu'ils adorent ne pas corriger les bugs malgré des threads énormes sur leur forum...

Maintenant je trouve que Microsoft fait un travail vraiment plus sérieux. J'ai installé en clean install Windows 8.1 et aucun bug. Tout fonctionne à merveille.

L'adage "Windows" a trop de bug n'a plus lieu d'être. On devrait le remplacer par Mac OS...


----------



## millypam (21 Octobre 2014)

Après plusieurs jours, la batterie est toujours un gros point faible depuis cette maj, je ne sais pas quoi faire.
Déjà, j'ai installé google chrome en pensant que c'était safari qui bouffait mon autonomie, mais même en ne faisant tourner que le surf (sans même regarder de vidéos sur tutube ou vlc), je tiens une petite journée contre une journée entière et un bout le lendemain avec mavericks.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a constaté ça aussi ou pas ? :mouais: J'ai un MBA mid 2014, pour info.


----------



## kilgore22 (21 Octobre 2014)

Moi j'ai identifié un bug, j'ai un important dossier téléchargements, et mon finder perd la boule depuis 2 jours, mes téléchargements nouveau ainsi que des anciens supérieurs à 7 jours se retrouvent classé dans l'année 2001 ! 

J'ai aussi des bugs graphique en sortie de veille ....


----------



## CBi (21 Octobre 2014)

CBi a dit:


> Mauvaise surprise ce matin en arrivant au boulot = mon Macbook Air (un Rev.A, donc pas upgradable au delà de Snow Léopard) ne voit plus mon iMac passé sous Yosemite.
> Les 2 machines pourtant liées au même compte iCloud, Back to my Mac activé...
> 
> Jusqu'à Mavericks, ça n'avait posé aucun problème.
> ...



En fait, c'est un peu plus bordélique que je ne le pensais... 

Aujourd'hui mon MBA affiche tout d'un coup un message "impossible de se connecter à votre iMac". Je regarde la liste des machines partagées dans le Finder et je vois mon iMac qui y figure... avec l'icône d'un iMac Tournesol (délicate attention d'Apple = je possède 2 de ces vénérables machines. Mais elles ne sont pas reliées à iCloud).
Ceci dit, impossible de se connecter.

Back to my Mac n'est donc peut-être pas désactivé entre une machine Snow Léopard et une machine Yosemite. Mais il ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## steph775 (21 Octobre 2014)

Inthesky a dit:


> Oui, merci, ça marche. Pour ne pas s'emmêler les pinceaux, il faut aller dans règles / messages / Transfert de SMS et activer. Le système demande un code qui s'affiche sur le Mac et ça roule.




iOS 8.1 : le transfert des SMS nécessite un email lié à iMessage
http://www.igen.fr/node/88187


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Octobre 2014)

Devant tant d'enthousiasme et de satisfaction, je me suis dit que je devrais passer une de mes deux machines sous Yosemite.

Sitôt dit, sitôt fait.

Je lançai la mise à jour sur le MBP. Après un Go téléchargé assez rondement, un temps de l'ordre de 6 heures m'est annoncé pour télécharger le reste.

J'ai fait plusieurs tentatives pendant l'après-midi. Pas mieux. On verra donc plus tard


----------



## Lolo43d (21 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme la majorité de nous tous, jétais vraiment impatient et ait donc deffectué la mise à jour de Yosemite ce Samedi.
Ma configuration est la suivante : MacBook Air mi-2013 / i5 1,3GHz / 8Go de Ram.

Jécris dans cette rubrique pour vous faire part de 2 inconvénients majeurs rencontrés avec cette nouvelle version bien quil y ait de nombreux apports : rafraichissement de linterface, volet des widgets dans le Centre de Notifications, les différents apports de Safari (nouvelle vue Onglets ouverts, Favoris, recherche), nouveautés de lapplication Messages...

Mais les Français sont assez doués pour râler il faut bien avouer et cétait surtout pour savoir si vous rencontriez les mêmes désagréments suivants ?

La nouvelle interface est globalement moins réactive. Par exemple, le passage à la vue "Mission Control" fait apparaître lensemble des fenêtres ouverte de façon légèrement saccadée. Un petit ralentissement apparaît aussi au clic des rubriques du Finder le temps den afficher le contenu : Téléchargement, Documents, Vidéos Aussi, un ralentissement apparait lorsquon survole les menus du Finder assez rapidement (Fichier, Edition, Format, Présentation...).
Lensemble de ces ralentissements est minime mais ça ma sauté aux yeux après la réactivité exemplaire de Mavericks. Je constate que ce nest plus parfaitement fluide comme avant. Cest dautant plus dommage que jattendais toujours la même réactivé sur un système OS X.

La recherche Spotlight naffiche pas les résultats Wikipédia (alors que cela fonctionne sous Safari ex : Yosemite National Park), de liTunes Store (ex : Prayer in C) et de lApple Store (ex : Grid)... Par contre, la conversion fonctionne bien (ex : saisie de « 100 euros), la recherche dans les contacts / rappels aussi.

Merci davance pour vos retours,
Cordialement


----------



## arno1x (21 Octobre 2014)

Salut à toutes & à tous,
un retour donc, après 3 ou 4 jours sous ce nouvel Os!! chez moi aucun problème évoqué dans tous ces messages. Toutes mes applis, photos, traitement de texte, impression, scan etc... fonctionnent  sans problème. Pour ma part l'interface minimaliste, j'aime. Pour les quelques "couacs" qui pouvaient exister ont été réparé par des réinstallations (iTunes, Java etc...).
voilà, tout baigne donc!!
see you
arno


----------



## John Luger (21 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Pour ma part, j'étais toujours resté sur 10.7.5 depuis l'achat de mon MacBook Pro (Late 2011).

J'ai décidé de tenter l'upgrade vers Yosemite parce que Lion commence à se faire vieux pour certaines applications.

J'ai téléchargé et installé l'upgrade sans aucuns soucis, j'ai trouvé la nouvelle interface sympa et les quelques nouveautés attrayantes mais ensuite

- Batterie qui se vide à vitesse grand 'V' 

- Ordinateur qui met 3 minutes à s'éteindre  :mouais:

- De bons petits lags un peu partout (bon le système venait d'être installé )

- MAJ de iPhoto, iMovies impossible via l'AppStore 

- Et pour finir au bout d'une heure d'utilisation, mon bureau s'est mit à clignoter joliment et le dock a disparu. 

Résultat, je ne sais pas si c'est parce que le saut a été trop grand entre les deux versions mais je suis très déçu. Je suis client Apple parce que 'ça fonctionne bien' et qu'il n'y a pas à se prendre la tête et là j'avoue que je me serais cru sur un vulgaire PC

Bien heureux je suis tout même d'avoir faire une image avec Time Machine avant l'upgrade, je suis revenu sous Lion illico ! :love:

En espérant que cela s'améliore...


----------



## Phntm (21 Octobre 2014)

steph775 a dit:


> Pour des questions de performance, je préfère utiliser un disque dur comme disque d'installations pas une clé USB.
> Sinon, à partir du moment oú tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur à la création de ta clé d'installation, y a pas de raison que ca ne marche pas.
> Pour la restauration, tu le preciseras avant de lancer la restauration. La procédure d'installation te donne Lee possibilité de personnaliser la restauration.



Bonsoir, merci pour la réponse, si c'est bien à moi que tu répondais ! 
J'ai malheureusement pas crée de partition sur mon disque dur externe qui sert uniquement à TM... Du coup je peux pas vraiment y démarrer Yosemite, d'où la clef !

Ceci dit, j'ai fait manuellement ma clef avec un tuto trouvé sur le net (après avoir affiché les paquets de Yosemite et affiché les fichiers caché, des copies de fichier/ des déplacements etc.) 
d'où ma question : On boot sur la clef, (donc sur Yosemite ?) pour activer l'Utilitaire de disque et formater son ssd et ensuite utiliser cette même clef pour installer la nouvelle version d'OS X ? Ou j'ai mal compris ?


----------



## edf84 (21 Octobre 2014)

Depuis l'installation de Yosemite, j'ai de plus en plus de mal a utiliser Safari pour naviguer sur internet. Plusieurs des principaux sites web que je fréquentais tous les jours ou presque ont du mal a s'ouvrir ou plante tout simplement dés la deuxième page....
Si Apple commence a sortir des systèmes aussi merdique que Microsoft ça devient grave.
La pomme a un vers qui la ronge de l'intérieur depuis quelques temps, c'est bien dommage.


----------



## Cocopop (21 Octobre 2014)

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait faire le test du dossier "ineffaçable" sur le Launchpad ?

Car si c'est un bug général j'aimerai le remonter sur les forums Apple.

* En gros la manipulation est simple :*


Créer un dossier dans le launchpad et y glisser quelques applications
Retirer les applications du dossier et ce dernier (vide) va également se supprimer
Redémarrer l'ordinateur et regarder si le dossier (vide) n'a pas réapparu
Merci


----------



## fredodag74 (21 Octobre 2014)

Pioupiou1211 a dit:


> Clique sur le petit cadenas en bas a gauche



il faut désactiver filevault

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h47 ----------




zirko a dit:


> De mon côté j'ai un petit souci quand je redémarre mon Macbook pro :
> 
> À chaque redémarrage on me demande mon mot de passe alors que je voudrais que ça se lance automatiquement.
> 
> ...


 il faut désactiver filevault

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h48 ----------




Pioupiou1211 a dit:


> Personnellement je suis sous Yosemite et cette partie n'est pas grisée, je peux configurer l'ouverture automatique sans problème


Il faut désactiver filevault


----------



## fiadone (21 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir,

L'installation de Yosemite s'est parfaitement déroulée, cependant:
- A l'allumage de l'Imac (je l'éteins tous les soirs) une barre de progression s'affiche sous la pomme (durée environ 1mn) par contre l'extinction est très rapide.
- Dans Mail le pointeur oscille entre une flèche et une croix uniquement dans la case "supprimer"
- Dashboard : la pendule a perdu ses aiguilles !
- La couleur de fond du centre de notification est-elle modifiable ? j'ai un fond marron, affreux

Si quelqu'un a une idée, merci d'avance

Le reste fonctionne normalement bien que Safari apparaisse un peu plus lent que sous Maverick, mais je n'ai pas fais le tour de toutes les fonctions que j'utilise habituellement.


----------



## chinoisurfer (21 Octobre 2014)

Premier bilan de l'installe de Yosemite sur les nouveau imac sortis fin 2012. Pas de soucis. Sur ce poste je n'avais pas fait la man vers Maverick et était onc rester sur Mountain Lion qui au fur et a mesure des man devenait de plus en plus lourd et lent. 
Suite à l'installe de Yosemite tout est devenu très rapide à tel point que j'ai l'impression d'avoir un nouvel IMAC. Voila pour les premières impressions. 

J'hesite encore a installer Yosemite sur mon macbook pro retina de fin 2013 car certains on l'ère d'avoir des soucis de batterie.


----------



## dainfamous (21 Octobre 2014)

chinoisurfer a dit:


> J'hesite encore a installer Yosemite sur mon macbook pro retina de fin 2013 car certains on l'ère d'avoir des soucis de batterie.



pour ma part sur MBPr de fin 2013: aucun soucis concernant la batterie (je ne l'ai pas poussé a fond mais je pense que cela équivaut à Mavericks)


----------



## laglobule (21 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Depuis la mise à jour Yosemite faite sur mon iMac de 2010, plus aucun accès internet !!
Quelqu'un peut il m'éclairer à ce sujet ?


----------



## bitonio (22 Octobre 2014)

laglobule a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Depuis la mise à jour Yosemite faite sur mon iMac de 2010, plus aucun accès internet !!
> Quelqu'un peut il m'éclairer à ce sujet ?



Vérifie les DNS de ta connexion. On dirait que le nouvel OS a sensiblement changé de ce coté et dépendamment de ta box/routeur, ça peut donner des résultats bizarres. Normalement ce sont ceux de ton FAI, en googlant tu devrais trouver facilement, sinon il y a toujours ceux de Google (8.8.8.8 et 8.8.4.4).


----------



## grego77 (22 Octobre 2014)

Mon retour:
Depuis le passage sur yosemite, impossible de récupérer mon partage d'écran!
Bien qu activé sur mes différents mac, ceux ci n apparaissent plus dans partagé.
Hier soir j ai réussi, je ne sais pas comment (sur terminal j ai taper ssh g.........@10.1.1.94 qui correspond au mac de mon bureau), mais il m a été impossible de m y connecter.


----------



## alfatech (22 Octobre 2014)

J'ai installer ce nouvel os et pas de problème particulier (Imac 27" début 2014) mais il y a une barre d'installation au démarrage (normal?) sous la pomme et j'ai l'impression qu'il démarre avec quelques secondes de plus, et le mac app store est devenu hyper lent.


----------



## TheFou (22 Octobre 2014)

Yop,

J'aime beaucoup les améliorations graphiques effectuées.

Juste un problème, quand je colle l'Ordi en veille, il se réveille toutes les deux heures pour cause de RTC (Alarm) alors que je n'ai rien de programmé, que j'ai désactivé le réveil par accès Réseau, le Bluetooth, le Wifi ...

Sinon, ça a l'air bien !

Et pour mon prob, j'ai déjà regardé moult forums, rien à faire, si l'un de vous a une idée :'


----------



## steph775 (22 Octobre 2014)

Grosse cata : mes dossiers locaux (sur mon mac) de ma messagerie Mail sont vides ! 12 ans de perdus.
Je n'avais pas vérifié après la migration, car je n'ai jamais eu de problème depuis que je sauvegarde avec time machine. Donc j'ai effacé la sauvegarde time machine (cause plus assez de place) pour la refaire dans le foulée. Donc retour arrière pas vraiment possible... Au secours !!!!!#


----------



## sconie (22 Octobre 2014)

Ce qu'il y a surtout de trés ch... avec tous ces upgrades, OS X 8,9 10.. lion, mountain lion, mavericks, yosemite etc.... c'est qu'à chaque fois on perd une application et qu'il faut la remplacer par une nouvelle qu'on doit acheter. Sur ce plan là les nouveautés ne sont pas trés intéressantes. Enfin, on n'y peut rien c'est le monde actuel qui veut ça. Toujours tout nouveau dernier cri dans tous les domaines autrement on traine derrière avec des trucs qui ne peuvent plus fonctionner. Je me demande si tout le monde est capable de suivre. Sûrement pas.


----------



## laglobule (22 Octobre 2014)

bitonio a dit:


> Vérifie les DNS de ta connexion. On dirait que le nouvel OS a sensiblement changé de ce coté et dépendamment de ta box/routeur, ça peut donner des résultats bizarres. Normalement ce sont ceux de ton FAI, en googlant tu devrais trouver facilement, sinon il y a toujours ceux de Google (8.8.8.8 et 8.8.4.4).




Après un "Diagnostic réseau" qui m'a dit que tout semblait fonctionner, j'ai relancé l'assistant connexion (par ethernet) et tout semble marcher à nouveau... Étrange...


----------



## tami73 (22 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour 

Est-ce que microsoft Entourage 2008 tourne correctement sous Yosemite
merci


----------



## brunnno (22 Octobre 2014)

bonjour,

côté design : 
bof, je n'adhère toujours pas à ces couleurs "criantes" et ces icônes très colorées _(pareil pour l'iPhone)_...et je trouve le dock pas très joli (pour les mêmes raisons sans doute...)
Je trouve dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de possibilités de personnaliser tout ça.

A quoi sert la barre de défilement au démarrage ? (démarrage que je trouve plus long qu'avant alors que la fermeture est hyper rapide)

Les tags couleurs sur fichiers sont trop discrets à mon goût (ceux de Lion, qui surlignaient totalement étaient bien mieux)


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2014)

J'ai installé Y. sur un iMac ce matin, qui jouxtait un autre iMac que je conserve en M. pour le moment.
Hé bien, je le trouvais assez mignon, ce Y. à côté de M.

Je dois m'être habitué, depuis un peu plus d'un mois que je l'utilise. Mais iTunes en rouge continue de me surprendre un peu.


----------



## Gemcela (22 Octobre 2014)

Pour moi c'est un peu raté.
On annonce une connexion entre mac et i phone sans problème. les deux système sont enfin compatible.

Surprise, j'achète Iphone 6, je met à jour sur 8.1, j'installe yosemite sur mon mac de bureau et la pas de air drop ni de bluetooth possible entre les deux appareils. Sur tout les forums le problème est mentionné mais aucune solution n'est proposée.
Bon c'est tout simplement pas digne de la pomme.


----------



## tami73 (22 Octobre 2014)

bonjour,

Est-ce que microsoft Entourage 2008 tourne correctement sous Yosemite?

merci


----------



## jcwh (22 Octobre 2014)

tami73 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce que microsoft Entourage 2008 tourne correctement sous Yosemite?
> 
> merci


bonjour
pour ma part sur Mba 2013 pas de problemes
cdlt


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Octobre 2014)

Près un laborieux téléchargement pour cause de trafic important, j'ai installé Yosemite ce matin, sans précaution particulière, par-dessus Mavericks.

Pas de problème d'installation. Cette dernière a été effectuée sur un MBP 13" de 2010 avec processeur C2D, RAM de 8 Go, DD 750 Go à 7200 t/mn.

Première impression en ce qui concerne la présentation : tout à fait agréable. Sur un écran 13" de MBP, je trouve que l'allègement est tout à fait bienvenu, et que la bonne vieille (renouvelée) police Helvetica améliore sensiblement la lisibilité.

Toutes les applications que j'utilise étant réputées compatibles, je n'ai pas trouvé de défaut. Du coup, j'ai fait aussi les mises à jour des applications Apple, et celles que j'utilise ne m'ont pas posée de problème.

Il ne me reste plus qu'à poursuivre avec l'iMac.


----------



## Applesoft (22 Octobre 2014)

J'ai fait l'upgrade Yosemite sur mon MBPR 13 de 2013. Franchement, tout est impeccable : 
- impression que l'autonomie est meilleure 
- Safari est plus véloce 
- ma Wifi aussi capte mieux j'ai l'impression 
Donc je suis très content !


----------



## emirmoi (22 Octobre 2014)

Salut à tous,

alors je suis passé à Yosemite l'autre jour sur mon MBP 13" (mon frère aussi, même ordi), et depuis ce jour-là on a des problèmes de wifi. En fait, mon Macbook se déconnecte du réseau wifi dès que je ne bouge pas la souris pendant 10-15 secondes ! C'est incompréhensible, et c'est lourd de devoir aller recliquer sur le réseau à chaque fois  :/

Le problème ne vient pas de notre réseau wifi, vu qu'on a 2 HP, 1 iphone, 3 Samsung Galaxy (S2, S2 et S4), 1 ipad et 2 Galaxy tab, qui fonctionnent tous très bien et ne subissent pas de déconnexions intempestives !

Donc si quelqu'un a eu le même problème après le passage à Yosemite (ou simplement si vous savez régler ce genre de soucis), ce serait cool de nous aider ! 

Merci d'avance


----------



## da capo (22 Octobre 2014)

Pour rejoindre bompi, je peux assurer que ma transition vers Y (Yosemite)  été particulièrement facile et sans aucun souci.
Moi aussi, je me suis fait rapidement au nouveau design, et même l'icône rouge iTunes me va&#8230;
Et s'agissant du Trim pour less SSD non Apple, ben, j'ai laissé couler. Apple va peut-être revoir sa politique et au pire d'ici là, j'aurai acheté une nouvelle machine avec un SSD d'origine ;-)

Bref.

Bien sur je n'ai pas d'extensions exotique, pas d'application "limite". Cela a certainement aidé à cette transition sans souci.

Ma machine est une machine de travail et si j'ai pris le risque de la transition vers Y sans attendre, c'est aussi que j'ai réalisé un clone par sécurité.

A tous ceux qui doutent encore :
1- faites un clone (Carbon Copy Cloner est un outil parfait)
2- essayez
3-a- si tout va bien, tant mieux
3-b- si ça coince, rechargez votre configuration clonée et essayez d'éliminer les surcourches (extensions, éléments exotiques, etc) et refaites la migration.
4- si ça va toujours pas&#8230; ben, restez sur Mavericks.

Bien, sûr c'est un peu technique, pas trop fun, mais meurde ! choisir Apple c'est aussi choisir un principe.
Ne pas en ajouter, pas trop.
Et juste enjoy.

Si on utilise une machine Apple comme on utilise ou subit une machine Windows (cf HP qui pourrit des machines correctes avec leur suite d'applications inutiles et envahissantes), forcément ça va être compliqué.

Le système X n'est jamais qu'un Unix avec une couche graphique "hype", "mode" ou tout ce que vous voulez.

Moi, j'ai fait le choix de la simplicité et je me fous royalement de la gueule des icônes et des dossiers.
A la fin, je pense avoir le bon choix : ça marche direct à chaque mise à jour.


Pour finir : bien sûr, des fois ça marche pas, et dans ce cas MacG est aussi là pour aider tout le monde


----------



## arno1x (22 Octobre 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Pour rejoindre bompi, je peux assurer que ma transition vers Y (Yosemite)  été particulièrement facile et sans aucun souci.
> Moi aussi, je me suis fait rapidement au nouveau design, et même l'icône rouge iTunes me va
> Et s'agissant du Trim pour less SSD non Apple, ben, j'ai laissé couler. Apple va peut-être revoir sa politique et au pire d'ici là, j'aurai acheté une nouvelle machine avec un SSD d'origine ;-)
> 
> ...



 Pareil!!
arno


----------



## tofraziel (22 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour.

Nouveau sur Mac, j'ai mon MBP 13" depuis moins d'un mois.

J'ai sauté le pas pour installer Yosemite. 

Tout s'est bien passé jusqu'au redémarrage final : là, pas de compteur et surtout la barre a stoppé au tiers, et ne bouge plus d'1 mm, depuis plus d'une heure ! L'ordi s'est même mis en veille. 

Que dois-je faire, je commence à paniquer là...J'ai lu sur un autre site que cela arrivait, mais rien n'était clair sur la solution.

Là, ça ne bouge pas, l'ordi finit par se mettre en veille. Je ne vais pas rester toute la nuit à le relancer pour voir si ça a avancé...

Si le problème persiste, que dois-je faire ? Eteindre l'ordi ? Autre chose ?

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils. Je ne pensais pas connaître ce genre de souci sur Mac...


----------



## oeufmollet (23 Octobre 2014)

Salut tout le monde

J'ai installé Yosemite sur mon imac 2007 (oui, ça doit être la plus vieille machine qui peut l'installer, ou presque).
Par rapport à Maverick, niveau perf, c'est au moins aussi bien. J'ai même l'impression que c'est mieux sous certaines applis comme Safari. Donc positif de ce coté là.

Le coté négatif, mais là c'est clairement personnel, c'est l'aspect graphique ... on est revenus x années en arrière ou quoi ? 

le dock plat même pas transparent à vomir (par exemple avec l'image de la montagne enneigée et les arbres au premier plan, il est gris ... GRIS), pourquoi ? pourquoiiiiiiii ? (j'en fais trop ?) Non mais sérieusement, il y a qq années, on avait tous fait "woaaaa" en voyant le nouveau dock avec effet 3d et transparent, c'etait joli, configurable pour les machines les moins puissantes, on voyait derrière le fond d'écran, avec des reflets dessus, c'était sympa, plus moderne. Là on revient à un rectangle gris uni ni transparent ni 3d sans reflet ... bon ok les 2 coins supérieurs sont arrondis, je vous l'accorde.

les icones simplifiées, comme sur le nouvel iOs, même topo, en dehors de qq icones qui n'ont pas changées, mais celles des applis Apple ... nul !

comme dit a dessus, le fond du centre de notification marron, très laid, et toujours pareil, aucune transparence. 

J'en arrive à me demander si c'est parce que j'ai un imac "ancien" que je n'ai aucun effet de transparence ou de ce genre ... sauf que quand je regarde la présentation de Yosemite sur le site Apple, je ne vois pas plus de transparence, donc pas sûr que ça vienne de ma machine. 

Bref, PAS DU TOUT fan du nouveau design, j'avais deja eu du mal sur l'iphone mais là non, c'est juste pas possible.
La prochaine mise à jour sera une interface avec des pixels énormes à la minecraft, avant de repasser à une interface non graphique à la msdos ? oui j'exagère un chouillat, mais là franchement ça m'a fait un choc.

Je pense me renseigner pour voir s'il est possible de repasser à Maverick, sachant que j'ai deja une clé usb de mise à jour maverick pour faire une install propre, si vous voulez répondre ici tant mieux, sinon j'imagine qu'il y a deja des topics du genre pas très loin  Je vais essayer de m'habituer à Yosemite jusqu'à ce weekend, et si ça coince, banzaiiiiiii, retour à Maverick !

Merci d'avoir lu jusqu'au bout


----------



## tofraziel (23 Octobre 2014)

Suite de mon problème (voir post plus haut).

J'ai laissé tourner toute la nuit, et ça n'a rien changé. J'ai éteint manuellement l'ordi : premier redémarrage, la barre finit par s'arrêter au même endroit. Deuxième redémarre, ça finit par revenir à l'étape précédente de l'installation, et à la terminer ! J'ai donc bien Yosemite (et je trouve très peu de différence), mais évidemment autre problème : aucune de mes clés USB n'est reconnue !!! Là, c'est aussi un vrai problème...Que faire ???


----------



## Mezura (23 Octobre 2014)

Pour ma part tout s'est passé correctement.

2 ordi migré, MacAir Late 2011 et MacBook Pro Retina late 2013.
La machine virtuelle windows7 sous WMware fonctionne aussi nickel.

La nouvelle interaction avec Iphone est géniale et offre un confort de travail incroyable.

Pouvoir répondre au tel et sms direct depuis le poste de travail est un vrai plus.

Je trouve également que les nouveaux graphismes et nouvelles polices sont beaucoup plus reposants car plus clairs.

Juste les widget absent, problème résolu grace au forum ce matin.


----------



## tofraziel (23 Octobre 2014)

Après un deuxième redémarrage (fait normalement), le son et l'USB sont revenus...Quelle sera la prochaine surprise ,

Ce que je trouve curieux en fait, c'est que je ne vois quasiment aucune différence entre Mavericks et Yosemite, graphiquement. J'ai même dû vérifier que c'était bien Yosemite qui était installé...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2014)

tofraziel a dit:


> Ce que je trouve curieux en fait, c'est que je ne vois quasiment aucune différence entre Mavericks et Yosemite, graphiquement. J'ai même dû vérifier que c'était bien Yosemite qui était installé...


----------



## tofraziel (23 Octobre 2014)

Oui, ça m'inquiète aussi...Seul Safari change vraiment, et un peu le dock.


----------



## touctouc (23 Octobre 2014)

bonjour
je viens d'installer yosemite , un seul problème lorsque je branche mon disque dur externe
j'ai le message suivant qui s'affiche 

NTFS-3G could not mount /dev/disk2s1
at /Volumes/FreeAgent GoFlex Drive because the following problem occurred:

/Library/Filesystems/fusefs.fs/Support/fusefs.kext failed to load - (libkern/kext) link error; check the system/kernel logs for errors or try kextutil(8).
the MacFUSE file system is not available (71)

y a t il une âme charitable pour m'apporter une solution
merci a tous


----------



## spounz (23 Octobre 2014)

Tu serais pas entrain d'essayer de monter un DD externe formaté en NTFS par hasard ?

Visiblement, paragon n'est pas installé ou tu as une ancienne version qui ne fonctionne pas avec yosemite.


----------



## touctouc (23 Octobre 2014)

spounz a dit:


> Tu serais pas entrain d'essayer de monter un DD externe formaté en NTFS par hasard ?
> 
> Visiblement, paragon n'est pas installé ou tu as une ancienne version qui ne fonctionne pas avec yosemite.



le dd fonctionnait très bien avant la maj .
j'étais sous snow leopard est ce que cela viendrait de la ?


----------



## timoh (23 Octobre 2014)

Bah moi je l'ai installé sur SSD ( MacbookPro late 2011). Aucun problème. Jute TRIM à activer. Par contre la nouvelle fonction annoter ( Markup ) est indisponible : A chaque fois que je passe la souris par-dessus une image ou un PDF joint à un mail (que je suis en train de rédiger): La souris se met en "attente" ( L'arc en ciel qui tourne) et je ne peut rien faire jusqu'à ce que cela s'arrête et ensuite je peux reprendre la redaction de mon mail en évitant de repasser la souris sur le document joint.

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste : Mais c'est comme si l'application Mail voulait ouvrir la nouvelle fonctionnalité mais qu'elle n'arrive pas. Du coup je ne peut pas utiliser cette fonctionnalité que je trouvais super utile. 
( Je n'ai pas encore ouvert de poste et j'ai trouvé personne avec ce problème)

Sinon dans l'ensemble Yosemite cool , le style est rafraichissant. Par contre les icônes de la barre lateral du Finder sont toujours aussi sombre :/


----------



## touctouc (23 Octobre 2014)

je viens d'installer parangon , ça fonctionne !!
merci spounz !


----------



## WebOliver (23 Octobre 2014)

Installé sur mon iMac fin 2009. Rien à signaler, pas l'impression d'avoir perdu en réactivité. Par contre, je sais pas si la police Helvetica est la police la plus adaptée pour l'interface. Mais peut-être que sur des écrans avec une meilleure résolution, ça passe mieux.

Sinon, des nouvelles de FileVault? J'ai fait une réinstallation propre, mais je ne l'ai pas encore activé.


----------



## fusion (23 Octobre 2014)

Pour ceux qui se plaignent de l'interface vous étiez où ces derniers mois? Apple a meme fait un programme de beta test pour qui voulait l'essayer avant!!

Franchement c'est un peu limite de critiquer l'interface alors que toute la communauté mac est parfaitement au courant (et peut l'essayer) depuis des mois. Bref.

Je l'ai essayé sur mon clone, et plutôt convaincu. ca fonctionne bien, mais mav fonctionne si bien sur mon macpro que je ne vois pas pourquoi changer aujourd'hui. tout est parfait pour moi sur 10.9.5 donc je ne maj pas encore, et je ne comprends pas pourquoi tout le monde se jette sur Yos. si mav. fonctionne aussi bien? Handoff?


----------



## quetzal (23 Octobre 2014)

@Fusion
Ces derniers mois, j'étais au travail sur _my own machine_. Je ne pouvais donc me permettre de beta tester Yosemite (pas le temps, et trop dangereux en production). Apple n'a jamais tenu compte des utilisateurs pour la partie graphique de ses OS. Donc, de toute façon ça n'aurait rien changé. 

Quant à @tofraziel c'est bien le seul à ne voir aucune différence graphique avec Mavericks !
On aime ou on n'aime pas (comme moi) il y a des changements : flat design, couleurs criardes (par ex. icône de iTunes), blancs plus tapants (icône de la corbeille), etc.

Sur ma machine, Continuity marche quant il veut seulement, et je ne suis pas le seul. Oui, j'ai changé pour Handoff, et ça ne marche pas sur ma machine. Le SMS parfois (sauf que Messages se fixe sur les iMessages), et le relais vocal pas encore pu tester.

Bref, la béta c'est encore maintenant, j'ai l'impression. 

Et vivement la fin de la mode du flat design, cette plaie cognitive.


----------



## lightup (23 Octobre 2014)

Pour ma part, à la limite j'aime bien les icônes et la transparence ; mais si il y a bien ou point ou yosemite est en retrait c'est le traitement des polices sur écran non Retina : le lissage donne l'impression d'un gros pâté et sans lissage c'est a peine mieux 

C'est quand même scandaleux qu'un OS ne soit pas adapté à des ordinateurs sortis il y a a peine un an sur un truc aussi basique que l'affichage des polices


----------



## Cocopop (23 Octobre 2014)

Ce qui me fait rire (pour ma part) c'est le retournement de veste permanent des pro-Apple.

Quand Microsoft à fait de la transparence (Vista) ou débuter le flat design (WP et W8) c'était horrible, moche, laid.

Mais maintenant que Apple le fait, c'est une révolution artistique 

Un peu comme avec les tailles de smartphones. Les pro-Apple crachaient sur les écrans supérieur à celui de l'iPhone 4/5 en disant que c'était des brics, que c'était inutile.

Mais maintenant que Apple le fait, c'est encore une révolution ergonomique 

M'enfin je digresse.

Pour ma part, j'aime bien le nouveau dock mais les effets de transparences je trouve que çà fait vieux...

Par contre, j'en ai marre de toujours voir des bugs basique dans le système le plus avancée au monde !


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2014)

lightup a dit:


> Pour ma part, à la limite j'aime bien les icônes et la transparence ; mais si il y a bien ou point ou yosemite est en retrait c'est le traitement des polices sur écran non Retina : le lissage donne l'impression d'un gros pâté et sans lissage c'est a peine mieux
> 
> C'est quand même scandaleux qu'un OS ne soit pas adapté à des ordinateurs sortis il y a a peine un an sur un truc aussi basique que l'affichage des polices


Mon MacBook Pro datant de 2008, il n'a pas d'écran haute définition. Pour autant je n'ai constaté aucune dégradation dans l'affichage au cours des évolutions du système (de SL à Yosemite).


----------



## lightup (23 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Mon MacBook Pro datant de 2008, il n'a pas d'écran haute définition. Pour autant je n'ai constaté aucune dégradation dans l'affichage au cours des évolutions du système (de SL à Yosemite).



En fait ça dépend : je trouve que dans le Finder c'est pareil mais je trouve la barre des menus horrible


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2014)

EN fait, j'ai cru un moment qu'il y avait un problème de hauteur d'oeil jusqu'à ce que je réalise que c'était les applications qui avaient des soucis, en l'espèce Firefox et Thunderbird (l'affichage inverse dans les menus est moche avec elles).
Quand j'utilise une application Apple (ainsi que d'autres), tout est correct.


----------



## lightup (23 Octobre 2014)

Je pensais surtout aux logos de base wifi, son etc...

J'utilise yosemite sur une partition d'une quinzaine de gigas et à part numbers/pages j'ai aucune app tierce d'installée :/


----------



## Lolo43d (23 Octobre 2014)

Lolo43d a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Comme la majorité de nous tous, jétais vraiment impatient et ait donc deffectué la mise à jour de Yosemite ce Samedi.
> Ma configuration est la suivante : MacBook Air mi-2013 / i5 1,3GHz / 8Go de Ram.
> ...



Me revoilà  Après 2 jours dutilisation, voici quelques éléments supplémentaires.

Les ralentissements de la nouvelle interface sont provoqués par le processus "WindowServer" qui est beaucoup plus sollicité quauparavant. Et justement, après quelques recherches sur Internet, "WindowServer" est défini comme un processus se chargeant de dessiner et manipuler tout ce qui se passe à lécran.

Un petit coup doeil dans le Moniteur dactivité et vous constaterez quil est en tête dutilisation (tri sur temps de traitement). Il est pratiquement tout le temps en activité sans raison apparente. Le principal problème est donc la perte dautonomie plus rapide de votre batterie. 

En espérant une future mise à jour corrective, voici une solution palliative. Dans les préférences dAccessibilité, il faut décocher "Réduire la transparence". La barre de Menu et le Dock retrouverons alors un look moins moderne, les fenêtres perdront leur transparence mais linterface sera mieux fluide et réactive !

Cordialement


----------



## Télémac (23 Octobre 2014)

Xplane10 les images sont moins fluides depuis cette mise à jour ( effet légèrement stroboscopique désagréable)

Certes avec mes 512Mo ce n'est pas énorme, mais avec  Maverick s'était plus fluide.


----------



## Rudge (23 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,


J"ai installé Yosemite sur un Imac 24 pouces 2,66 Intel Core 2 Duo, début 2009, équipé de 4 go de Ram. 

Je m'y suis pris en deux fois : 

1) *installation sur Maverick *(qui fonctionnait très bien) : aucun problème, à part démarrage plus lent. Mais comme dans la pratique, cet Imac est toujours allumé et passe en veille automatiquement. 
J'ai fait l'installation après avoir vérifié le disque et réparé les autorisations (quasi rien à réparer sauf les imprimantes : je n'en ai pas !). 

Fonctionnement impeccable pour le reste. Itunes a encore changé, mais après avoir pesté, j'ai trouvé mes petits. Itunes est très important pour moi : je gère 8 000 CD rippés. 

2) *Clean installation* à partir d'un SSD externe sur USB : 23 minutes de temps d'installation. Aucun problème à signaler. Après, j'ai vérifié le disque... et réparé les mêmes autorisations... 

Tout fonctionne : pas de ralentissement (sauf à l'allumage) par rapport à Maverick : je dirais environ 20 secondes plus lent à l'allumage. 

J'ai un problème d'insertion de CD : les bras d'accrochage ne fonctionne pas (combo Matshita), mais quand on pousse le CD avec une feuille de carton fin, il est lu et éjecté quand on le demande... c'est mieux que rien, même si un peu roots pour un Mac ! Mais c'était le cas sous Maverick, depuis que j'ai changé le superdrive d'origine... et bien changé... à moins d'un détail malicieux. 

Je pense mettre 8 go de mémoire RAM. 

Voilà pour mon témoignage ! 

Y a pu qu'à en faire autant avec le macbook pro sous I7... 

Question puis-je sauvegarder mes logiciels achetés en dehors du store pour les réinstaller ou dois je les installer de neuf en entrant à la main les clefs de licence ? 
J'ai Jriver Media 19 (acheté car la version 11 d'Itunes était catastrophique) et Airfoil. 

Merci !


----------



## Orfifi (23 Octobre 2014)

Pas de souci majeur pour moi,
le design est un peu simpliste mais les goûts et les couleurs ...
Par contre sur Itunes je me servais du champ "série pour le tri" pour un classement alternatif de ma musique, ce champ a disparu (Cmd I) ce qui oblige à l'afficher en colonne et interdit une modification en masse.
C'est galère


----------



## dvd (23 Octobre 2014)

je suis assez déçu de yosemite. cette obligation de passer en plein écran en agrandissant la fenêtre est une horreur. même en utilisation la touche alt c'est pénible
j'ai régulièrement des freeze.
spotlight est, pour moi, moins eficace que sous mavericks. il faut maintenant aller tout en bas pour voir le fichier recherché dans le finder. de plus, maintenant il faut entrer le nom exact du fichier pour le trouver. Sous mavericks j'entrais "233' et il me trouvait le dossier "cd-223" 
Avec yosémite, il faut entrer le nom en entier. c'est dommage. pour ma part c'est une update que je regrette d'avoir fait.

iTunes est devenu incompréhensible tellement ils ont voulu faire simple. pour aller au Store, je dois passer par le menu maintenant, tellement ca ne tombe pas sous le sens. rajouter des podcast est une plaie (je n'ai toujours pas compris d'ailleurs).

L'install a été faite sur un MacBook Pro (15-inch, Mid 2012)
2,3 GHz Intel Core i7
960 Go ssd Crucial, 8Go ram.


----------



## quetzal (23 Octobre 2014)

@dvd Chacun ses soucis, visiblement, sous Mavericks. 
Pas de freeze pour ma part, mais des soucis avec Continuity.
Je ne comprends pas ce que tu dis sur Spotlight. Pour moi, ça fonctionne aussi bien qu'avant. Je n'aime juste pas l'interface (icones, etc.).

Pour Continuity, je vois maintenant la petite icone s'allumer sur mon Mac Mini lorsque j'ouvre une appli Apple sur mon iPhone posé à côté. Mais dans l'autre sens, ce n'est pas vrai. Pas d'icone pour reprendre le travail sur iPhone ou iPad. Ce serait pourtant assez utile en ce sens (finir dans le métro le message commencé sur le Mac). D'autres ont eu le même souci, sans qu'on comprenne vraiment pourquoi.


----------



## jeanclaudep (23 Octobre 2014)

Installé sur un MBP 17 mi 2009 3,06 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 1SSD 1To + 1SSD 500 Go, 8Go de RAM.
- Suite CS5
- LR 5.6
- Final Cut pro 10.1.3

ça tourne parfaitement, voir mieux que sous Maverick. Plus rapide, plus fluide.


----------



## mesoblaste (23 Octobre 2014)

Jeff___ a dit:


> J'ai installé Yosemite sur mon MBA, sans aucun problème.
> Je m'habitue au nouveau look déstabilisant au départ...
> Mes appels iphone passent bien sur le MBA, n'ai pas de ralentissement avec safari : tout est ok, pour autant que j'ai pu en juger.
> 
> ...



J'ai le même problème... Très énervant.
Une solution?


----------



## tofraziel (23 Octobre 2014)

Mon problème évoqué plus haut a empiré. Après un deuxième redémarrage, Yosemite semblait fonctionner enfin (y compris le son et les ports USB), mais là j'ai redémarré l'ordi (de façon normale), et ça plante encore.

L'écran avec la pomme et la barre au quart rempli apparait, la petite roulette en couleur turbine, le tout pendant cinq bonnes minutes.

Puis ça change d'écran, j'aperçois mon fond d'écran en flou, la roulette tourne toujours, sans fin. Depuis presqu'une demie heure...

Là je suis à court de solutions...


----------



## jeanclaudep (23 Octobre 2014)

Désolé je suis chez orange


----------



## loren_di (23 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
je suis un fidèle utilisateur de mac, et c'est la première fois que je rencontre des soucis aprés l'installation du dernier Os. ( fichier du finder remplacé par un carré blanc, autonomie de batterie qui devient fou, les 3 navigateurs qui plantent ( roue qui tourne )).Hier j'ai fait une clean instal, pour l'instant ça va, donc à suivre.
Aprés le loupé d'IOS 8,01, j'espère que Yosemite n'est pas sortie trop tôt.
Voilà mon premier retour, donc un peu déçu. Sinon pour le nouveau design j'accroche bien.

J'ai un MBP retina 2014, un Ipad mini et Iphone 5S.


----------



## Rudge (23 Octobre 2014)

J'agrandis et réduis les fenêtres sans passer par la touche Alt : je clique sur la croix dans le rond vert et la fenêtre rempli l'écran, je re-clique dessus, après l'avoir fait réapparaître en pointant la flèche de la souris en haut de l'écran, et la fenêtre revient à sa taille antérieure.

On peut toujours agrandir les fenêtres à la main en tirant dessus. 

Je me suis fait aux icônes du doc qui ne sont pas très beaux, c'est vrai. Mais bon : je suis content qu'Itunes soit passé au rouge, ça m'évitera de la confondre avec Apple Store ou Open Office qui sont bleus et étaient à côté de lui... 

Tous mes logiciels fonctionnent : Quobuz, JRiver MC 19, Airfoil, Open Office. J'attends juste qu'Onyx pour Yosemite soit disponible. Mais bon, j'utilise peu de logiciels tiers sur mes Macs. Ceux d'Apple me suffisent à l'exception de JRiver qui est une excellente alternative à Itunes sous Mac comme sous PC, mais il est payant, et d'Airfoil.


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Octobre 2014)

Rudge a dit:


> J'agrandis et réduis les fenêtres sans passer par la touche Alt : je clique sur la croix dans le rond vert et la fenêtre rempli l'écran, je re-clique dessus, après l'avoir fait réapparaître en pointant la flèche de la souris en haut de l'écran, et la fenêtre revient à sa taille antérieure.
> 
> *On peut toujours agrandir les fenêtres à la main en tirant dessus. *
> 
> ...



Oui, mais c'est fatigant !


----------



## Ralfix (23 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Sur mon imac fin 2011 installation impossible.

C'est la 2ème fois que je télécharge Yosémite et au moment de l'install il me dit "Cette copie n'a pas u être vérifiée, rechargez en une".
Si je lance l'installateur manuellement depuis le dossier application, même punition. 

Je peux repasser une troisième nuit de téléchargement mais si c'est pour faire pareil...

Une idée?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Octobre 2014)

Ralfix a dit:


> au moment de l'install il me dit "Cette copie n'a pas u être vérifiée, rechargez en une".


Sous Mavericks, on pouvait déjà avoir le même message = http://www.macg.co//os-x/2014/02/os-x-109-comment-verifier-la-copie-du-programme-dinstallation-79841


----------



## Paipone (23 Octobre 2014)

Yosemite installé en test sur un disque dur externe. 

Tout semble fonctionnait à merveille, comme sur toutes les mises à jour effectuées ces dernières années. Une bonne impression de vélocité et de souplesse. 

Le nouveau look de l'interface me plait beaucoup, à l'exception du Dock qui est un retour en arrière, c'est dommage.  

Prochaine étape, la mise à jour sur mon disque SSD interne.


----------



## Ralfix (23 Octobre 2014)

Ralfix a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Sur mon imac fin 2011 installation impossible.
> 
> C'est la 2ème fois que je télécharge Yosémite et au moment de l'install il me dit "Cette copie n'a pas u être vérifiée, rechargez en une".
> ...



Troisième lancement depuis le dossier application... et c'est passé  sans explication.
Je suis sous Yosemite, maintenant moi aussi j'ai un dock moche


----------



## steph775 (23 Octobre 2014)

Je reviens sur mon problème de dossiers locaux vides dans ma messagerie Mail. J'ai restauré mon dossier «mail» dans la bibliothèque utilisateur. Lors du lancement de mail, il effectue une phase d'importation des emails précédents (car mail yosemite est une nouvelle version), et il importe plus de 2000 mails. Mais lOrsqu'on va dans les dossiers ensuite, ils sont presque tous vides !!! Une idée ?


----------



## iDarkangels (23 Octobre 2014)

Pour ma part, j'ai constaté que certaines applications - et mon Mac en général - était un peu plus long (surtout aussi sur Safari). Mais l'optimisation viendra.

Cependant, j'ai un bug de malade... Mettant mon Mac en veille, lors de la réouverture, je dois attendre 2 à 3 fois plus de temps pour déverrouiller celui-ci. Des fois ma souris n'est même pas prise en charge tout de suite ou je dois attendre quelques minutes pour insérer mon MDP. Bref, c'est la galère. Voilà mon seul gros défaut sur cette MàJ. Dans l'ensemble c'est correct.

Je sais pas si vous aussi vous avez remarqué, mais sur iMac, je n'ai plus le bruit lorsque que je monte ou descend le son (le petit gloup gloup). Est-ce normal ?


----------



## dainfamous (24 Octobre 2014)

si tu souhaites ton petit gloup gloup: 

va dans préférence système
choisi SON
choisi effet sonore 
et cliques sur "activer l'effet sonore"


----------



## dvd (24 Octobre 2014)

quetzal a dit:


> @dvd Chacun ses soucis, visiblement, sous Mavericks.
> Pas de freeze pour ma part, mais des soucis avec Continuity.
> Je ne comprends pas ce que tu dis sur Spotlight. Pour moi, ça fonctionne aussi bien qu'avant. Je n'aime juste pas l'interface (icones, etc.).
> 
> Pour Continuity, je vois maintenant la petite icone s'allumer sur mon Mac Mini lorsque j'ouvre une appli Apple sur mon iPhone posé à côté. Mais dans l'autre sens, ce n'est pas vrai. Pas d'icone pour reprendre le travail sur iPhone ou iPad. Ce serait pourtant assez utile en ce sens (finir dans le métro le message commencé sur le Mac). D'autres ont eu le même souci, sans qu'on comprenne vraiment pourquoi.



Spotlight est obligatoirement au milieu de l'écran, ca me soule. en plus, pas d'option, à ma connaissance pour déplacer l'écran. 

Sous mavericks j'avais un dossier intitulé "CD-2224" . je rentrais simplement "2224" et spotlight me retrouvait le dossier en question. 
sous yosémite, si j'entre "2224" il ne me trouve pas ledit dossier. je dois entrer le nom complet "CD-2224". j'espère avoir été clair. 

chose énervante, la possibilité de retrouver le dossier dans le Finder est maintenant tout en bas des résultats de recherche. 

Avec Yosémite, j'ai des freeze lorsque je lance VMWare 7, chose qui n'existait pas avec mavericks. 





http://www.dropbox.com/s/ma2u306vb6rwyi6/bug_yosemite_2.jpg


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour

Il y a quelques jours je postais ici même qu'après avoir installé Yosemite sur un Mac (24-inch, Early 2008) avec un processeur 3,06 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo et 4 Go 800 MHz DDR2 SDRAM, tout semblait fonctionner.
C'était il y'a quelques jours... car depuis je rencontre un p'tit souci. Lors de la sauvegarde Time Machine sur un disque externe, la petite horloge dans la barre Finder qui normalement devrait tourner à rebours lorsque la sauvegarde s'effectue, ne tourne pas. J'ai relancé à plusieurs reprises l'iMac, mais l'opération ne s'effectue pas. 
Auriez vous une idée, une solution ? Est-ce que vous aussi vous rencontrez ce type de souci ?

Merci d'avance

Laurent


----------



## quetzal (24 Octobre 2014)

J'ai noté un nouveau problème lorsque l'on veut sauvegarder une image depuis le Web, sous Chrome :

La fenêtre de sauvegarde s'ouvre normalement, mais elle apparait comme anormalement longue, et la dernière section, qui contient normalement les boites ou messages suivants n'apparait pas :

Masquer l'extension | Nouveau dossier |*Enregister |*Annuler

Du coup, il faut faire un retour chariot pour sauvegarder, appuyer sur Esc pour annuler.

Ce problème apparait sous Chrome, mais pas sous Safari. Je n'ai pas testé sous Firefox.


----------



## iDarkangels (24 Octobre 2014)

dainfamous a dit:


> si tu souhaites ton petit gloup gloup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahhhhh merci mon ami ! Je vais lui remettre le son en rentrant du taf. Je vais enfin retrouver mon bruitage favori ! 

Pour Chrome, pour ma part je l'installe pas et je prêt pas prêt de le faire. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Octobre 2014)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> Lors de la sauvegarde Time Machine sur un disque externe, la petite horloge dans la barre Finder qui normalement devrait tourner à rebours lorsque la sauvegarde s'effectue, ne tourne pas. J'ai relancé à plusieurs reprises l'iMac, mais l'opération ne s'effectue pas.


La petite horloge ne tourne plus depuis 10.9.0 : à la place, une seconde petite flèche s'incruste dans l'icône.


----------



## dainfamous (24 Octobre 2014)

iDarkangels a dit:


> Je vais lui remettre le son en rentrant du taf. *Je vais enfin retrouver mon bruitage favori ! *



euh ben en fait non: tu ne retrouveras pas ton son favori...

ils l'ont modifié: maintenant ça fait une sorte de POC


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Octobre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La petite horloge ne tourne plus depuis 10.9.0 : à la place, une seconde petite flèche s'incruste dans l'icône.



J'avais l'habitude auparavant avec Snow Leopard de la voir tourner. Et vi, le grand saut.... sans élastique en plus :rateau:

Merci de l'information


----------



## boddy (24 Octobre 2014)

Installation sans problème.
J'aime bien les icônes, les dossiers.
La luminosité, j'aime bien aussi SAUF la partie claire de mon fond d'écran : la police en blanc des dossiers et des documents est très difficile à décrypter  ça fait mal aux yeux 

Toutes mes app fonctionnent même les plus anciennes, sauf : Yahoo Messenger


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Octobre 2014)

Installation de Yosemite sur iMac 27". RAS

La bonne impression que j'avais eue lors de l'installation sur le MBP 13"-2010 est confirmée


----------



## laurent_iMac (24 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour

Peux t-on en désactivant le bluetooth sur un iMac (24-inch, Early 2008) et en insérant un clé Usb bluetooth 4.0, pouvoir utiliser Hando&#64256;, comme si l'iMac était un jeune "premier" de la classe ? 
Merci de vos réponses et conseils 

Laurent


----------



## lightup (24 Octobre 2014)

Je viens de tester le mode sombre, mais la police blanche est je trouve moins lisible que la noire :rateau:


Sinon après quelques jours d'utilisation, je trouve finalement ce yosemite plutôt bien


----------



## newger (24 Octobre 2014)

qu'en est t'il de la gestion de la ram ? est t'elle meilleur encore que sous mavericks ? parce que sur mon mbp 15 2010 8go de ram mavericks tourne plutôt bien (presque rien a envier a SL).
Mais si yosemite est plus gourmand en ram j'en resterai a mavericks ( ce qui est plutot pas mal )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2014)

newger a dit:


> qu'en est t'il de la gestion de la ram ? est t'elle meilleur encore que sous mavericks ? parce que sur mon mbp 15 2010 8go de ram mavericks tourne plutôt bien (presque rien a envier a SL).
> Mais si yosemite est plus gourmand en ram j'en resterai a mavericks ( ce qui est plutot pas mal )



Mon iMac 2011 est plus réactif depuis que j'ai installé Yosemite.


----------



## Azurea (24 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

après quelques jours de galère et de sueurs froides enfin installé sur iMac 27" 2013.

Installation IMPOSSIBLE jusqu'à ce que je remette les mémoires d'origine, je m'explique :
j'ai changé d'entrée par 4x8 Go de chez MacWay donc 32 Go cool (install de ML, Maverick OK) mais à force de creuser et de galères j'en suis venu à remettre les barrettes d'origine "Apple" (4 Go).

Et là, installation correcte, j'ai rajouté deux autre barrettes Macway de 8 (8+8+4+4=24 Go) et tout fonctionne bien.

Par contre si j'enlève les barrettes d'origine pour (re)mettre celles d'autre marque la réponse est immédiate : lancement impossible, arrêt et message d'erreur en boucle.

Voilà, si mon expérience peut être utile !


----------



## dainfamous (24 Octobre 2014)

tes barrettes MacWay ne seraient elles pas sur cadencé?

car ce pb intervient parfois qd les barrettes sont surcadencées


----------



## Locke (24 Octobre 2014)

Azurea a dit:


> ...Installation IMPOSSIBLE jusqu'à ce que je remette les mémoires d'origine, je m'explique :
> j'ai changé d'entrée par 4x8 Go de chez MacWay donc 32 Go cool (install de ML, Maverick OK) mais à force de creuser et de galères j'en suis venu à remettre les barrettes d'origine "Apple" (4 Go).
> 
> Et là, installation correcte, j'ai rajouté deux autre barrettes Macway de 8 (8+8+4+4=24 Go) et tout fonctionne bien.
> ...



Si MacWay à bonne réputation dans l'ensemble, il n'en ai pas de même avec les barrettes vendues sous leur nom. Ce n'est pas la première fois qu'un tel problème est évoqué.

Quand tu dis autre marque, tu fais référence à laquelle ?


----------



## iDarkangels (24 Octobre 2014)

En parlant de barrettes... Combien coûte 2 barrettes de 8GO ? (Pour avoir 16), actuellement j'ai 8. Merci.


Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## Azurea (24 Octobre 2014)

dainfamous a dit:


> tes barrettes MacWay ne seraient elles pas sur cadencé?
> 
> car ce pb intervient parfois qd les barrettes sont surcadencées


Salut,
je n'ai pas trop regardé mais il me semble que les données étaient identiques.

merci pour ta réponse qui suit.


----------



## dainfamous (24 Octobre 2014)

iDarkangels a dit:


> En parlant de barrettes... Combien coûte 2 barrettes de 8GO ? (Pour avoir 16), actuellement j'ai 8. Merci.






regarde sur CRUCIAL.fr, il y a un programme qui te permet de savoir quels types de DDR et surtout quelle quantité peut aller sur ton Imac...

Puis CRUCIAL propose de la bonne qualité en terme de barrettes

pour 16 Go en 2x8Go il faut compter 125 euros plus ou moins


----------



## Azurea (24 Octobre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Si MacWay à bonne réputation dans l'ensemble, il n'en ai pas de même avec les barrettes vendues sous leur nom. Ce n'est pas la première fois qu'un tel problème est évoqué.
> 
> Quand tu dis autre marque, tu fais référence à laquelle ?


La même marque (c'était un raccourci littéraire ;-) )


----------



## NewGen92 (24 Octobre 2014)

On sent que c'est une mise à jour non finis comme pour IOS8 malheureusement.
Gros problème avec Safari qui crash qui refuse les gestes sur le trackpad pour dire hier je l'ai relancé 15 fois car dès que je faisait précédent balayage vers la gauche (a l'habitude !) plus aucun geste ne répondais impossible de scroller en bas ni quoi que ce soit...
Aujourd'hui nouveau problème les gestes marchent très bien sur safari mais plus d'accès au mission control ou switch avec les différentes application en plein écran très utile de devoir redimensionner une fenêtre a chaque fois pour passer à l'autre.
Enfin, bref on verra demain qu'elle sera le problème à chaque jour suffit sa peine comme on dit !


----------



## Vladimok (24 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Yosemite sur un Core2DUO 4go de ram, actuellement avec Mountain Lion tourne pas trop mal,
vous en pensez quoi ? Cela vaut-il le coup ou je par vers une galère ?
Merci


----------



## dainfamous (24 Octobre 2014)

4 Go c'est léger, MAIS depuis Mavericks la gestion de la mémoire a été revue!

Il serait pas mal d'essayer Yosemite sur un disque dur externe pour voir son comportement (il va de soit que ce sera légèrement plus lent que sur un HDD interne mais ça a le mérite de pas tout chambouler sur le système ML)


----------



## shodloer (24 Octobre 2014)

quetzal a dit:


> J'ai noté un nouveau problème lorsque l'on veut sauvegarder une image depuis le Web, sous Chrome :
> 
> La fenêtre de sauvegarde s'ouvre normalement, mais elle apparait comme anormalement longue, et la dernière section, qui contient normalement les boites ou messages suivants n'apparait pas :
> 
> ...



pareil chez moi


----------



## Vladimok (24 Octobre 2014)

dainfamous a dit:


> 4 Go c'est léger, MAIS depuis Mavericks la gestion de la mémoire a été revue!
> 
> Il serait pas mal d'essayer Yosemite sur un disque dur externe pour voir son comportement (il va de soit que ce sera légèrement plus lent que sur un HDD interne mais ça a le mérite de pas tout chambouler sur le système ML)



Où puis-je trouver la procédure correct pour l'installation sur un DD externe ?


----------



## dainfamous (24 Octobre 2014)

c'est tout simple


----------



## iDarkangels (24 Octobre 2014)

dainfamous a dit:


> regarde sur CRUCIAL.fr, il y a un programme qui te permet de savoir quels types de DDR et surtout quelle quantité peut aller sur ton Imac...
> 
> Puis CRUCIAL propose de la bonne qualité en terme de barrettes
> 
> pour 16 Go en 2x8Go il faut compter 125 euros plus ou moins




Ok, merci !
Sachant que je dois le faire via un magasin agré Apple, vu que mon iMac 21,5" ne me permet pas de modifier la ram moi-même. On paye l'intervention de l'employé Apple ?


Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## dainfamous (25 Octobre 2014)

oui je suis quasiment certain qu'il faut payer l'intervention du technicien APPLE, si tu as acheté ton Imac 21,5" chez lui peut être te fera t il une remise mais j'en doute...
sous garantie ou non: il faut payer le rajout de DDR


----------



## iDarkangels (25 Octobre 2014)

Oui, le rajout oui c'est logique et je doutais mais l'intervention j'avais un doute. Je vais aller les voir cet aprèm.


Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## Phntm (25 Octobre 2014)

Pour mon petit retour pour Yosemite : 

Globalement j'aime bien, enfin le design, la direction prise ne me dérange pas au contraire ! 
J'ai fait une cleaninstall d'un MBPr late 2013.
Par contre j'ai noté quelques petits plantage aléatoire (Du Finder, de contact etc.), enfin ça s'est passé après le premier boot, peut-être qu'il a besoin de se re adapter... 

Il y a aussi cette latence pour les boutons multimedia, quel que soit le cas si j'utilise les raccourcis multimedia j'ai 1 sec entre le moment où j'appuie et le moment où ça applique ce que je demande. Sur Mavericks c'était beaucoup plus réactif sur ce point.

Il y a aussi ce vieux bug irritant de NoScript sur Chrome qui plante systématiquement quand je veux faire défilé la liste de site bloqué etc. faut que je m'y reprenne à deux fois, voir que je ferme/ reouvre... Enfin je sais pas si c'est du à Yosemite, mais ça marchait bien sous Mavericks.
(à voir après supression/ re installation de l'extension)

Quelques fois un manque de fluidité, quelques fois c'est aussi fluide (toujours sur la base de comparaison avec Mavericks)...  
A voir quand j'aurais TOUT re installer pour voir, si dans le concret, c'est trop instable et si ça me fait revenir à Mavericks !

Ah bah finalement après un reboot, ça semble aller mieux niveau reactivité des touches multimédia... !
mais après ce reboot j'ai aussi le petit soucis des modifications dans le lanceur d'application où des dossiers créer avec deux applications, reviennent (c'est pas super problématique mais bon !)

A côté ça j'ai remarqué que ça fait déjà deux fois que dans le moniteur d'activité j'ai un Chrome marqué comme "Ne réponds pas" alors que ce dernier est totalement fonctionnel... Hum


----------



## carvi84 (25 Octobre 2014)

bonjour , ce matin j'ai lancé l'install de yoseimte sur un mbp 2011 et la 1ere install a échoué je ns sais pourquoi pourtant pendant le cours de l'installation je suis allée manger donc aucun clic 
j'ai relancé l'installation j'espère que ca va réussir sinon ....
 à  votre avis ca peut venir de quoi 
 merci pour vos réponses


----------



## poussvite (25 Octobre 2014)

hello,
pour ma part,
je le trouve moins réactif lors de l'ouverture de certaines applications !
dommage.
pas de changements extraordinaires.
un point cependant m'agace,
lorsqu'un app est ouverte,par exemple safari et mail,en pleine page,
le menu déroulant du haut de l'écran disparaît!
il faut pour le faire apparaître placer le pointeur de la souris dans le haut de l'écran.
même en passant par le menu :"présentation ",impossible de de faire en sorte que çe menu déroulant reste affiché.


----------



## djio101 (25 Octobre 2014)

Hello.

Pour ma part toujours ce bug d'économiseur écran qui s'obstine à me coller les images du Nat Geo...

Tweetbot, de temps en temps, saccade à mort, mais en relançant l'appli, tout roule.

Par contre, souci plus gênant : Calendrier se ferme tout seul au bout d'un moment et le petit point noir disparaît sous son icône.

Vivement 10.10.1 !


----------



## laglobule (25 Octobre 2014)

Après quelques jours d'utilisation, et une fois mes problèmes de connexion à internet règlés, je suis plutôt déçu : pas beaucoup de différences, sachant que les principales nouveautés ne fonctionnent pas sur une "vieille" machine comme la mienne, l'interface, bof, mais bon question de goût, mais surtout GROS problèmes avec le Finder qui est devenu très instable, plante sans arrêt sans possibilité de le relancer, et avec Time Machine qui ne fonctionne plus...
C'est bien la première fois que je regrette d'avoir fait la mise à jour...


----------



## Diroille (25 Octobre 2014)

Yosemite installé en toute confiance.
Je n'ai pas vu grande différence pour le moment...sauf pour Safari qui rame !!!
Je suis obligée de redémarrer mon ordi une fois sur deux...c'est agaçant compte tenu du manque total de bienfaits que ça m'apporte...


----------



## carvi84 (25 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous , Yosemite installé cet après midi il a fallu relancer l'installation ,ce que je n'ai pas compris . Mais une fois celle-ci finie j'aie eu l'immense surprise de retrouver toutes les app installés y compris office 2011 avec tous les messages dans Outlook . Etc..les Maj des apps se sont faites sans encombre . Je ne trouve pas le design super , je préférais ML , on s'habituera ! Sinon je ne vois rien d'extraordinaire , les ibidules ne me servent pas !
Par contre impossible de faire la Maj de dragon vers 4.0.5
Est ce que quelqu'un y est arrivé , comment ? Merci de vos réponses


 cordialement  
ccim12


----------



## Locke (25 Octobre 2014)

D'après cette info, la MAJ pour Yosemite serait pour début novembre... http://nuance-community.custhelp.co...scu=0&scg=0&sca=2124&view=full&sort=new&find=


----------



## jfkm (26 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Juste pour info:

Après MAJ de mon MB Air mi 2012 dès la sortie de Yosemite, aucun soucis pour ma part.

J'ai attendu un peu puis ai également mis à jour celui de ma femme, un MB Air de mi 2011.

(Après avoir pris de soin de cloner les deux à chaque fois, surtout celui de ma femme qui veut que ca fonctionne et rien de plus !).

Dans les deux cas, uniquement utilisation bureautique et web, tout ça dans le cadre du boulot.

Sur les deux, ça tourne proprement sans soucis pour le moment.

L'utilité, pour nous travaillant essentiellement en "statique" sur le Mac toute la journée, était de pouvoir profiter des appels et sms (nous en recevons énormément de nos clients) sur les Mac.

Et tout fonctionne parfaitement à ce niveau, même sur le mi 2011 de ma femme, qui est maintenant ravie de pouvoir appeler/émettre ses appels du Mac, et surtout de pouvoir recevoir /répondre aux sms ...

Seule la continuité des applis (mail, messages, plans, etc..) ne fonctionne pas sur le 2011, comme prévu.


----------



## jipe82 (26 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour !

après quelques avis positifs, j'ai décidé de mettre à jour et de passer à Yosémite. A part la réinstallation de Java pour mon Photoshop 5.5, pas de problème particulier pour faire fonctionner mes logiciels " photo ". En revanche, un gros souci avec Safari ! des publicités de partout et même en surfant sur un site, des icônes de pub remplacent les articles visités, vraiment impossible de continuer car rien n'arrête ces pubs ! Connaissez-vous un ou des réglages à adopter dans les préférences ? sinon je vais essayer de trouver un Mavericks pour retrouver mon système d'alors. 
Merci de vos retours !


----------



## Rackham Le Rouge (26 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Installation de Yosemite avant hier sur mon MacBook Pro (Retina, 15 pouces, fin 2013) i7 2,3 MHz et 16GO.

1 Sur Safari même pb d'affichage de page de pub, à chaque changement ou choix sur un site, ce qui est pour le moins énervant.

2 Sous PhotoShop 12 Eléments, plus moyen d'utiliser le Tampon de copie, car à chaque manip d'effacement/remplacement,  le soft plante et ce met en mode "roue qui tourne", nécessitant un arrêt forcé.

3 Je retrouve ce même type de bug avec Safari, lors de changement de site, ou de page.

4 De plus je trouve que la plupart des softs sont plus lents.

La Mise à Jour " C"est quand est-ce prévu pour ?"

Si quelqu'un trouve des solutions surtout pour les pubs...... Merci
Rackham


----------



## johnios (26 Octobre 2014)

Je suis plutôt satisfait de yosemite, j'ai toujours 11-11h30 d'autonomie en mode navigation web seul. Photoshop & illustrator cc2014 fonctionnent sans problèmes. les appels et sms via ios8.1 ça marche nickel aussi. Pour le moment avec mon utilisation je n'ai pas vu de bug.


----------



## Ewald (26 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour.

J'ai téléchargé Yosemite hier (presque sans le vouloir): une mise à jour de sécurité, et de fil en aiguille

Points négatifs : 
1° Plante Word 20008 (inutilisable) ; or j'ai besoin de Word (et non d'un autre traitement de texte)
2° Semble lent et lourd (démarrage, ouverture des applications, visualisation des images du bureau, qui n'apparaissent que dans un second temps)

Points positifs ?

Je ne sais si je suis le seul à formuler ce souhait, mais j'aimerais bien que le bandeau de gauche des "Applications" ait un visuel un peu différent de celui de "Mail" : cel prête à confusion (sutout qd on est un peu fatigué). Est-ce que Mac accueille les suggestions de ses utilisateurs ?

Ewald


----------



## gmaa (26 Octobre 2014)

@ Ewald
Doublon! Tu vas te faire mal voir!


----------



## Phntm (26 Octobre 2014)

Petite question, la catégorie "Extension" dans les préférences systèmes et le centre de notification son lié non ?
Peut on trouvé d'autre "contenu" à ajouter dans ce nouveau centre de notification (enfin je parle de la partie "Aujourd'hui"), un peu comme les widgets du Dashboard ? 

Ce dernier se faisant d'ailleurs petit à petit remplacé par le nouveau centre de notification (je trouve)... Un petit Widget de monitoring (Température principalement) type iStats Pro ça serait top 

Edit :Ah tiens je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai des petits soucis visuelles quelques fois, comme si la résolution d'une application et ma résolution native (de Retina) ne concorde pas. Par exemple sur Chrome quand j'enregistre un fichier ce dernier me demande où je veux l'enregistrer sauf que le bout "Enregistrer" et "Annuler" se trouve hors écran... Ou encore sous Indesign CC j'ai des bout de texte coupé quand j'arrive sur la fenetre de nouveau document.
Je ne sais pas trop à quoi c'est dû...


----------



## Bmastro (26 Octobre 2014)

bonjour;

Un bon conseil éviter de changer de version, car pour cela il faudrait qu'APPLE respecte la compatibilité montante et c'est loin d'être le cas. D'ailleurs pourquoi faire, être dans le vent?


A chaque fois des anciennes applications disparaissent ( IWEB, et IPHOTO etc...) sous OSX 9.X impossible de mettre à jour IPHONE 3S ( dans la sociéte il a été décidé de passer sur d'autres marques, on a pas les moyens des nouveaux gadgets)

Toujours la présence de l'infame SPOLIGHT qui met des grottes sur tous les supports ( pratique pour de l'informatique embarquée !!!) . les mises en confidentialité inopérantes.
On comprend pourquoi windwos et linux ont encore de beaux jours..

APPLE voudrait sans doute vérouiller ses utilisateurs mais on a déjà connu des retours à zéro.


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Octobre 2014)

bmastro a dit:


> bonjour;
> 
> un bon conseil éviter de changer de version, car pour cela il faudrait qu'apple respecte la compatibilité montante et c'est loin d'être le cas. D'ailleurs pourquoi faire, être dans le vent?
> 
> ...




Ouaouuuuuuuuuuuu  Ça rigole pas 

je cite :


> sous osx 9.x



Je suppose qu'il faut lire X.9, sinon


----------



## SOA597 (26 Octobre 2014)

Pareil un peu lent au démarrage un peu de mal avec les motifs de safari mais avec l'habitude ca ira 
Par contre ma clé usb n'est pas reconnu enfin elle s'affiche mais il n'y a rien ou alors elle m'affiche ce qu'il y a ca reste figé puis plus rien


----------



## janick44 (26 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir,

mise à jour aujourd'hui.

Après quelques minutes de "c'était mieux avant" et de GRRR 1ère fois que je dois refaire la mise en page de safari lors d'une mise à jour, je m'y fais très bien et même très vite.

Safari semble plus rapide.

Mon seul pb ce soir : 
mon imprimante epson stylus RX620 refuse d'imprimer : elle marchait parfaitement avant yosemite et imprime parfaitement ce que je lui mets sur la vitre mais un document adobe par exemple : niet  "communication error" 

Quelqu'un  a le même pb ? Une histoire de pilote ou ... trop vieille ?
Merci


----------



## iDarkangels (26 Octobre 2014)

Aucuns soucis pour ma part niveau imprimante. 

Je trouve également que Safari a gagné un petit coup de boost. Par contre moi mon réel "problème" je trouve que mon iMac est un peu plus long au démarrage et à l'ouverture de la veille. Le seul soucis. Sinon en dehors de ça, un régal !


Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus à l'aide de l'application.


----------



## carvi84 (26 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir,avec l'installation de Yosemite je ne peux plus utiliser l'imprimante epson aculaser c2900dn quelqu'un saurait si on peut trouver un pilote d'imprimante sur le site d' epson ils en sont à OsX 9.2
J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas tarder car j'ai du travail .
Merci pour vos tuyaux si vous en avez . 
Sinon le seul problème à été la réinstallation de parrallels desktop qui ne voulait plus s'ouvrir sur leur page de support il y a un fichier à télécharger qui est une Maj et tout rentre dans l'ordre .
Le démarrage et l'arrêt de la machine sont hyper rapides . 
Par contre pourquoi j'ai le placard rejoindre orange qui s'affiche tout le temps quand bien même je suis déjà connectée . Comment peut on arrêter ce fléau ? 
Si quelqu'un a des lumières ....
Merci pour votre aide
J'ai oublie de signaler l'impossibilité de faire la Maj de dragon dictate vers l'aversion 4.0.5 
Si un macgéciste y était arrivé pourrait il me donner la solution ? 


 cordialement  
ccim12


----------



## tipatapon (26 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Après vous avoir tous lu attentivement et compte tenu des problèmes évoqués sur ce forum, j'avais décidé d'attendre avant de faire ma mise à jour Yosemite.
Puis aujourd'hui j'ai craqué.

3 heures de téléchargement, surement un débit peu performant dans ma campagne.
Le résultat est superbe, pas de problème et tout fonctionne parfaitement.

Très sensible à l'esthétique, j'étais particulièrement stressée mais je suis au contraire aux anges:
l'helvetica neue est parfait, délicat, tout se trouve bien rajeuni, un sérieux coup de lifting vraiment réussi et de très bonne facture.
Bravo aux ingénieurs d'Apple, je vais pouvoir continuer à chérir encore plus mon Mac.
Merci aussi à MacG dont on ne peut se passer. 
Sauf configurations ou bricolages particuliers sur votre ordi, allez-y ..... foncez !

MacBook Pro (Retina, 13-inch, Late 2012)


----------



## iDarkangels (26 Octobre 2014)

tipatapon a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




+1, moi qui a débarqué sous Mavericks récemment, le changement est bluffant. Déjà rien que le dock, je trouve qu'il a prit un joli pour de neuf ! 

Encore une petite MàJ qui arrive pour la stabilité et ça sera top !


Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus à l'aide de l'application.


----------



## dumas75 (26 Octobre 2014)

Et bien moi j'ai rien à signaler de particulier à part que j'adore Yosemite


----------



## janick44 (27 Octobre 2014)

janick44 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> mise à jour aujourd'hui.
> Mon seul pb ce soir :
> ...





Dommage que je n'ai pu éditer mon message ce matin : j'aurais barré ma question et mis en jaune que tt marchait. Cela aurait été plus lisible qu'en réponse 5-6 posts après... si un modo passe par là...


Après avoir vérifié sur EPSON et APPLE que mon imprimante était toujours prise en compte, j'ai ouvert toutes les pages de l'imprimante et tt vérifié.
Je suppose que la mise à jour avait peut être mis un réglage à 0 car 
*CELA MARCHE PARFAITEMENT AVEC L'EPSON STYLUS RX620*


PS : après la mise en place de yosemite, il y a eu par la suite la mise à jour de i movie et i photo.... i photo... peut être a t-il aussi mis à jour un truc utile pour l'epson ?


----------



## bedipeterson (27 Octobre 2014)

Franny a dit:


> J'ai fait la mise à jour dès vendredi dernier sur un Imac mi-2007.
> Aucun problème particulier, je trouve de plus que ma machine est plus rapide qu'avec Mavericks!



Aucuns soucis sous un 2007 ? Mon imac j'ose pas le mettre à jour....


----------



## spounz (27 Octobre 2014)

Yosemite installé sur un *MBP de mi-2009,* avec un SSD et 8Go de RAM
OS X 10.10 installé par dessus Mountain Lion (oui, j'aime le risque)

RAS, tout fonctionne à merveille pour l'instant.
Démarrage en 30s, extinction en 10 secondes
Tous les mails sont saufs, y compris sur outllook 2011
Installation de TRIMENABLER 3.3 par dessus l'ancienne version, aucun problème.
Time Machine s'est lancé à la suite des anciennes sauvegardes sur un DD externe

Le look, bof, je trouve ça un peu criard, ça pique les yeux ce bleu, ça fait un peu joujou


----------



## Inthesky (27 Octobre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> 1) Il faut appuyer sur la touche option en cliquant sur le bouton vert pour retrouver le fonctionnement d'avant.



En effet, pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué? Ils ne pouvaient pas faire l'inverse chez Apple, histoire qu'on n'ait pas à tout réapprendre?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h18 ----------




jipe82 a dit:


> des publicités de partout et même en surfant sur un site, des icônes de pub remplacent les articles visités, vraiment impossible de continuer car rien n'arrête ces pubs !



Personnellement, j'utilise AdBlock (extension de safari) et ça marche nickel, je n'ai plus de pubs depuis des années!


----------



## ZERO000 (27 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous !

Je vous écris suite à la mise à jour de Yosemite sur un imac.

j'ai fait une clés pour procéder à une clean install et tout se passé à peu près bien jusqu'à l'écran gris et la pomme sous laquelle la progression est bloquée à la moitié... et cela depuis hier 15h...

Que dois je faire ? redémarrer ? attendre la Saint Glinglin ?
Repasser sous Mavericks ? (système sous lequel l'appareil fonctionnait parfaitement)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Catabase89


----------



## lazarusbf (27 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour
Est-ce que je suis le seul à avoir beaucoup de probèmes d'ouverture de pages web, tant sur Chrome (peu mais quand même), et surtout Firefox et Safari ??
On pourrait me dire "reste sur Chrome alors" mais ma compagne utilise le même MBP et surfe sur les 2 autres explorateurs (pour facilité de login sur des sites où nous avons tous les deux un login)

Des choses vraiment étranges comme par exemple un site où je n'ai pas de souci sur Chrome à me logger alors que ma compagne y va avec FF ou Safari et la page s'affiche lentement mais surtout partiellement seulement, la partie du haut d'écran où justement elle doit mettre son login et pass n'apparait pas, ou alors au bout de plusieurs minutes (!).


----------



## delbanof (27 Octobre 2014)

lazarusbf a dit:


> Bonjour
> Est-ce que je suis le seul à avoir beaucoup de probèmes d'ouverture de pages web, tant sur Chrome (peu mais quand même), et surtout Firefox et Safari ??
> On pourrait me dire "reste sur Chrome alors" mais ma compagne utilise le même MBP et surfe sur les 2 autres explorateurs (pour facilité de login sur des sites où nous avons tous les deux un login)
> 
> Des choses vraiment étranges comme par exemple un site où je n'ai pas de souci sur Chrome à me logger alors que ma compagne y va avec FF ou Safari et la page s'affiche lentement mais surtout partiellement seulement, la partie du haut d'écran où justement elle doit mettre son login et pass n'apparait pas, ou alors au bout de plusieurs minutes (!).



Non, j'ai aussi beaucoup de problèmes, surtout au lancement de Safari qui met beaucoup de temps à ouvrir la page d'accueil.


----------



## Gavroche1973 (27 Octobre 2014)

... cette nouvelle mouture est une vrai pénitence !

JAMAIS je n'avais rencontré autant de bugs dans l'interface !

EN PLUS, Apple a modifié le fonctionnement des fenêtres, ce qui est une horreur ...

Avoir intégré le mode plein écran dans le bouton vert est horripilant !

Apple n'avait qu'à ajouter un bouton bleu à côté du vert (si elle ne voulait pas garder les deux flèches dans le coin supérieur droit) ... ou, au moins, permettre d'inverser le mode de fonctionnement de ce bouton dans les réglages du système ... J'utilise bien plus souvent l'agrandissement d'une fenêtre que son passage en plein écran ... Devoir dès lors appuyer sur ALT avant de cliquer sur le bouton m'énerve au plus haut point.

En ce qui concerne les Bugs dans l'interface, je signale, en vrac :

1) certains dossiers ont gardé l'ancienne icône héritée de Mavericks (alors que j'ai fait une clean install)

2) en mode plein écran du Finder, quand on sélectionne des fichiers pour les déplacer ou les copier, juste après le début du déplacement, la fenêtre (ou l'écran puisque l'on est en fullscreen) se soulève et laisse apparaître un bande noire dans le bas dot la hauteur est égale à la hauteur du dock !?!

3) dans safari, toujours en mode plein écran, lorsque l'on veut sélectionner du texte vers le bas, la page ne glisse pas vers le haut et on est bloqué en bas de l'écran... par contre, on peu sélectionner de bas en haut, la page glisse vers le bas.

4) en sortie de veille prolongée (après que la batterie soit descendue en dessous de 1%), on se retrouve sur la page avec son icône de login ... 1) Cette icône est décentrée vers la gauche comme s'il y avait l'icône du compte invité laquelle est pourtant pas affichée 2) le texte sous l'icône est mal rendu comme s'il avait été détouré et 3) un fois le mot de passe encordé, on a l'écran grisé avec la barre de progression de la sortie du mode veille prolongée ... et on se retrouve à nouveau sur l'écran de login !?! où il faut réencoder une deuxième fois son mot de passe ... 


Franchement, Apple commence à avoir les travers qui m'ont fait fuir Microsoft !


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Octobre 2014)

Qui a des problèmes de bluetooth ? 

Moi j'ai un gros décalage avec mon enceinte c'est très chiant. J'ai regardé sur internet, et sur les sites américains/anglais, le problème est relativement gros. Assez gros pour être relayé en tout cas.

Si j'avais su ça par exemple je n'aurai pas installé Yosemite avant une correction, et de ce que j'ai lu, le problème existait déjà en BETA ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Qui a des problèmes de bluetooth ?
> 
> .



moi
obligé de redémarrer une fois sur 2 pour qu'il s'active


----------



## klakemuf (27 Octobre 2014)

L'horloge ne tournait déjà plus sous Mavericks mais la sauvegarde se fait quand même. 
Si on maintient le pointeur sur l'icône immobile de l'horloge on voit le déroulement de la sauvegarde.


L'erreur est humaine sinon il n'y aurait pas de gomme au bout des crayons.


----------



## spounz (27 Octobre 2014)

Gavroche1973 a dit:


> ..
> En ce qui concerne les Bugs dans l'interface, je signale, en vrac :
> 
> 1) certains dossiers ont gardé l'ancienne icône héritée de Mavericks (alors que j'ai fait une clean install)



Une p'tite copie écran, pour voir ?

Ta clean install, c'est formatage+installation de 10.10+import de tes données perso à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ?


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Octobre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Qui a des problèmes de bluetooth ?
> 
> Moi j'ai un gros décalage avec mon enceinte c'est très chiant. J'ai regardé sur internet, et sur les sites américains/anglais, le problème est relativement gros. Assez gros pour être relayé en tout cas.
> 
> Si j'avais su ça par exemple je n'aurai pas installé Yosemite avant une correction, et de ce que j'ai lu, le problème existait déjà en BETA ...



Pas de problème particulier. Il est vrai que ça ne me sert que pour la souris et le téléphone. À la mise sous tension,la dent bleue est toujours bien activée.


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2014)

Pour ma part: je viens de shooter mon ancienne installation de Yosemite (qui était faite en upgrade de Mavericks) pour faire une clean install... Le résultat est NICKEL:
bcp plus réactif que lors de la simple upgrade, 

je n'attends plus 40s pour le boot, et je n'ai plus la roue colorée qui tourne lorsque j'ouvrais une nouvel onglet sous SAFARI...

Donc je conseilles grandement de faire une clean install au lieu d'un simple upgrade

(en ayant pris soin de sauvegarder toussa toussa...)  :love:


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Octobre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Pas de problème particulier. Il est vrai que ça ne me sert que pour la souris et le téléphone. À la mise sous tension,la dent bleue est toujours bien activée.



Justement le problème concerne clavier, souris, enceinte, enfin tout ce que tu peux connecter en bluetooth .... 

Cela touche également le matériel APPLE avec des temps de réponses long. 



Alan63 ton problème est bien pire  sauf si toi ça marche après.

Regarder une vidéo avec le son qui arrive après c'est pas top aha.

Quand je pense que la presse s'affole pour l'iphone pliable .... cela me laisse pantois.

http://appleinsider.com/articles/14...ection-issues-after-updating-to-os-x-yosemite

https://discussions.apple.com/message/26885745?tstart=0

http://www.iphonehacks.com/2014/10/mac-bluetooth-issues-os-x-yosemite.html

J'ai fait le reset PRAM, problème réglé, 10 minutes ....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Justement le problème concerne clavier, souris, enceinte, enfin tout ce que tu peux connecter en bluetooth ....
> 
> 
> Alan63 ton problème est bien pire  sauf si toi ça marche après.


ça marche après et heureusement
oui pour moi c'est l'horreur 
je suis incapable de me servir du trackpad
absolument incapable


----------



## carvi84 (27 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir , 
j'ajoute que je trouve Safari beaucoup plus nul que sur ML ,Avant ça tournait super maintenant pour faire une recherche ou afficher des pages c'est laborieux , moins vite que sur pc un comble ! 
les applications comme Dragon dictate dont je me sers tous les jours ne tournent plus ! 
l'ipod n'est plus reconnu par le mac 
 bref pleins de choses qui rendent la vie plus compliquée 
si ça continue je vais retourner sur ML 
C'est dommage de livrer un OS qui n'est pas fini ça se voit 
 je suis assez déçue , je m'attendais à mieux de la part d'Apple


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2014)

ccim12 a dit:


> Bonsoir ,
> 1/ j'ajoute que je trouve Safari beaucoup plus nul que sur ML ,Avant ça tournait super maintenant pour faire une recherche ou afficher des pages c'est laborieux , moins vite que sur pc un comble !
> 2/ les applications comme Dragon dictate dont je me sers tous les jours ne tournent plus !



1/ j'avais le meme pb, mais une clean install avec effacement du disque dur interne a résolu mon pb!
Safari est bcp plus réactif que lorsque j;avais fait un upgrade de Mavericks à Yosemite!

2/ il y a un topic qui indique quels programmes ne tournent pas encore sous Yosemite, 
concernant particulièrement Dragon Dictate un upgrade est disponible sur le site de NUANCE pour l"OS Yosemite


----------



## Clos (27 Octobre 2014)

bonjour, 
pour faire suite à votre mot, je constate effectivement un sérieux ralentissement de SAFARI.
Sinon, je n'ai rien constater d'autre.
J'espere un correctif rapide........
a plus de vous lire


----------



## tsunade (27 Octobre 2014)

Inthesky a dit:


> En effet, pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué? Ils ne pouvaient pas faire l'inverse chez Apple, histoire qu'on n'ait pas à tout réapprendre?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h18 ----------
> 
> ...



Je suis très intéressée par cette possibilité de adBlock de se passer des pubs. Comment on installe ça ?


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2014)

tsunade a dit:


> Je suis très intéressée par cette possibilité de adBlock de se passer des pubs. Comment on installe ça ?



lorsque tu es sur SAFARI, 
tu cliques sur "SAFARI" en haut a gauche
puis "extensions SAFARI"

et de là tu choisis les extensions que tu veux...

pour ma part c'est Adblock, clicktoflash, stop/reload...


----------



## tsunade (27 Octobre 2014)

Pour l'instant je réserve Yosemite en démarrage DDE pour le tester. Je ne peux pas tester mail visiblement, donc ce sera pour plus tard.

En ce qui concerne Safari. Sur un imac, le bouton vert sert à agrandir en plein écran depuis tiger, au moins !! j'ai eu ça avec toutes les versions. Perso je suis habituée et je trouve ça très pratique. Toujours touche escape pour en sortir. 

Safari charge beaucoup plus vite que dénièrement avec Mavericks depuis que je osse en wi-fi suite à un bousillage de ma fiche connexion adsl. Un horreur de lenteur, donc pour l'instant cela semble mieux.
Sinon, je n'ai pas les problèmes décrits plus haut avec le finder.

Petit détail en mieux sur safari que j'apprécie beaucoup, avant lorsque l'on descendait en bas de page avec la flèche de la souris, celle-ci passait dans le dock. Maintenant la cloison est étanche entre Safari et le dock. Appréciable !

Sinon, au niveau du look, je trouve que c'est plus épuré, plus clair. Par contre je travaille (ou blabla... ) avec une résolution d'écran différente que celle par défaut qui affiche des caractères plus grands, plus lisibles. A voir dans le futur si cette résolution est compatible avec toutes les applis.

Quand j'aurais sauté le pas de upgrade Maverick sur mon DD je reviendrai commenter


----------



## Gavroche1973 (27 Octobre 2014)

spounz a dit:


> Une p'tite copie écran, pour voir ?
> 
> Ta clean install, c'est formatage+installation de 10.10+import de tes données perso à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ?









La (re)copie de mes fichiers proviennent d'une simple copie sur un HDD externe


----------



## Brica (27 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour cher-e-s toutes et tous,

Le téléchargement de Yosemite a duré des heures et des heures, mais ça, c'est normal, je suis à 4,5 km du noeud de raccordement ADSL. L'installation sur Maverick s'est déroulée correctement sur Macbook 13 pouces fin 2013.

Pas de souci particulier avec les applications que j'utilise le plus fréquemment (AU Lab, Audacity, Calibre, Cyberduck, BBEdit, Firefox, GraphicConverter, HandBrake, Libre Office, Little Snitch, VLC...).

L'interface utilisateur ne casse pas trois pattes à un canard, mais l'ergonomie y est. Je cherche en revanche le moyen de me débarrasser de ce p... de mode plein écran par défaut sans passer par l'option(alt)-clic : il doit bien exister une commande dans le Terminal ? 

Mais quand je laisse mon ordinateur en veille, je le retrouve régulièrement en rade, écran noir avec divers avertissements dans toutes les langues : appuyer sur une touche, voir la pomme et son thermomètre progresser et ça repart. 

À noter que Yosemite est effroyablement bavard avec un grand nombre de serveurs distants y compris windows.net (microsoft) et amazonaws.com (amazon), deux firmes que je boycotte au mieux possible.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Gavroche1973 (27 Octobre 2014)

Brica a dit:


> L'interface utilisateur ne casse pas trois pattes à un canard, mais l'ergonomie y est. Je cherche en revanche le moyen de me débarrasser de ce p... de mode plein écran par défaut sans passer par l'option(alt)-clic : il doit bien exister une commande dans le Terminal ?
> ...
> 
> Bonne soirée.



Pour ce qui est du bouton vert ... je sais pas. Mais en fait, il suffit d'un double clic sur une zone libre de l'en-tête de la fenêtre pour avoir le même résultat que le bouton vert façon Maverick et antérieurs


----------



## boddy (28 Octobre 2014)

Le fameux bouton vert...
Pour ceux qui ne veulent pas du alt/clic : en passant la souris en haut de l'écran - à gauche les trois boutons apparaissent, clic sur le vert pour sortir du plein écran.


----------



## gmaa (28 Octobre 2014)

Gavroche1973 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du bouton vert ... je sais pas. Mais en fait, il suffit d'un double clic sur une zone libre de l'en-tête de la fenêtre pour avoir le même résultat que le* bouton vert façon Maverick et antérieurs*



J'ai du louper quelque chose...
double clic sur une zone libre de l'en-tête de la fenêtre
Alt Clic, bouton vert

Un petit dessin mieux qu'un long discours dit-on


----------



## spounz (28 Octobre 2014)

Gavroche1973 a dit:


> La (re)copie de mes fichiers proviennent d'une simple copie sur un HDD externe



Ce n'est pas un bug, mais une _feature_, comme disait Steve (joke)

Bon, c'est pas un bug, ni un oubli d'apple, j'ai la meme chose sur certains dossiers : il s'agit de faire ressortir certains dossiers d'une couleur différente par rapport à ceux couleur bleu vif.


----------



## bedipeterson (28 Octobre 2014)

Au final, vous recommandez ou pas "yosemite" ou on attend une nouvelle mise à jour ? Y'a des avis pour, contre, dur de se faire un avis au final ...


----------



## spounz (28 Octobre 2014)

C'est toujours pareil : si ton mac fonctionne correctement en l'état et que tu n'as aucun gout pour le risque ou pour bidouiller OSX, c'est pas la peine.
Meme chose si certains de tes logiciels sont incompatibles sur yosemite.

En revanche, si tu souhaites tester de nouveles versions et que tu es curieux, tu peux touours commencer par tenter avec une installation sur un DD externe, et te lancer après une séance de time machine et la mise en lieu sûr d'un clone de ton mac.


----------



## Brica (28 Octobre 2014)

bedipeterson a dit:


> Au final, vous recommandez ou pas "yosemite" ou on attend une nouvelle mise à jour ? Y'a des avis pour, contre, dur de se faire un avis au final ...



Yosemite apporte un plus certain en matière de téléphonie couplée à un iPhone par exemple (j'ai un 4S sous iOS 8) pour recevoir et envoyer des SMS ou des appels vocaux. C'est le principal avantage que je lui trouve. Disons que c'est Maverick avec quelques améliorations et une meilleure interaction avec iOS 8.

Les moins, ce sont ces quelques plantages épisodiques en mode veille (rien de grave) et l'atteinte aux données personnelles devenues le dogme chez GAFA (Google Amazon Facebook Apple). J'en ai supprimé trois de ma vie numérique, reste Apple que je bride avec Little Snitch, Tor, Ghostery et quelques autres bricoles comme fix-macosx.py.

Bonne journée.


----------



## bedipeterson (28 Octobre 2014)

Merci BRICA


----------



## Kerala (28 Octobre 2014)

Installation réussie chez moi sur mon vieil ordinateur iMac de 2007. Le tout marche bien ou presque. Par contre, mon dock semble buguer puisque je ne peux rien faire ou presque à partir de ce dernier. En gros, impossible d'utiliser le menu des icônes présents dans le dock. Pour vider la corbeille je ne peux le faire qu'à partir de la barre de menu du haut et non du dock et idem pour ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre ou bien lorsque je clique sur la flèche affichée d'un dossier présent dans le dock, c'est impossible et j'ai droit au message suivant : « impossible d'ouvrir l'application Finder.app car elle ne répond pas ». Pour ce qui est du look, j'ai certes vu avant ce que cela allait donner, mais je n'aime pas du tout. On dirait un Windows Vista un peu mieux fini.


----------



## Lolo43d (28 Octobre 2014)

Lolo43d a dit:


> Me revoilà  Après 2 jours dutilisation, voici quelques éléments supplémentaires.
> 
> Les ralentissements de la nouvelle interface sont provoqués par le processus "WindowServer" qui est beaucoup plus sollicité quauparavant. Et justement, après quelques recherches sur Internet, "WindowServer" est défini comme un processus se chargeant de dessiner et manipuler tout ce qui se passe à lécran.
> 
> ...



Je n'étais pas chez moi ce week-end et ai donc utilisé mon Mac sans le relier à un moniteur externe. Et là, je n'ai constaté aucun ralentissement et j'ai donc retrouvé une interface très fluide comme sous Mavericks. Toujours plus qu'à attendre un correctif.


----------



## quetzal (29 Octobre 2014)

Du côté des appli :

- Kindle pas à jour pour Yosemite

- Chrome : fenêtre "enregistrer sous" dont le bas n'est pas visible.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (29 Octobre 2014)

J'ai effectué une clean install de Yosemite sur mon MBP 13" fin 2011 (i5, 8 Go RAM, SSD Crucial 256 Go + SSD Crucial 512 Go)

Les +
Installation rapide et sans problème (vraiment rapide par rapport à Mavericks ou ML)
Le look me plait bien, c'est une surprise.
Safari vraiment plus ergonomique et rapide.
Performances bonnes.

Les -
- Le centre de notifications ne fonctionne pas. Je cliques sur son icône, aucun effet. J'ai vérifié les options, etc. Rien. Ce n'est pas une grosse perte je ne m'en sers jamais, mais je me retrouve avec une icône inutile dans la barre de menu et je déteste ça. J'ai essayé de désactiver définitivement le centre de notification, aucune des lignes de commande habituelles ne fonctionnent. Et vraiment, sur un 13" je déteste avoir cette icône inutile à côté de Spotlight.
Précision: impossible de reconstruire le centre de notification avec le fichier .plist.

- Une application INDISPENSABLE pour moi ne fonctionne pas: Launchpad Controller pour ré-organiser / masquer les icônes dans le Launchpad. Je dois donc supporter un Launchpad encombré de dizaines d'appli inutiles (FaceTime, Echecs et cie + tous les utilitaires). Je sais que je peux les ranger par dossier mais cela ralentit l'affichage du Launchpad et je ne supporte pas l'idée de ne pas avoir la main. De plus, un démarrage sur deux, les icônes rangés dans un dossier en ressortent et remplissent nouveau au moins 2 panneaux du Launchpad. Un menu doit pouvoir être configuré à sa guise et allégé. Une appli tierce est ici indispensable.

- Mon enceinte Bluetooth ne se connecte plus sous Yosemite, je dois la mettre à jour: l'utilitaire Bose de mise à jour ne fonctionne pas et ne détecte par l'enceinte câblée en USB.

- Les propriétés réseau semblent un peu capricieuses: mon IP passe de manuel à automatique un peu quand elle veut (et ça ne vient pas de mes routeurs).

BILAN: Rien de vraiment grave. Je pense que Yosemite est un bon OS, vraiment. Par contre, pour mon usage personnel et professionnel, je suis très exigeant sur l'ergonomie (et le minimalisme...). Le Launchpad en bordel et le centre de notifications qui buggent suffisent à me faire revenir sous Mavericks. Ce que j'ai fait (merci TimeMachine).

Je vais attendre les mise à jour et que les éditeurs tiers se soient mis à la page pour Yosemite.


----------



## cillab (29 Octobre 2014)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> J'ai effectué une clean install de Yosemite sur mon MBP 13" fin 2011 (i5, 8 Go RAM, SSD Crucial 256 Go + SSD Crucial 512 Go)
> 
> Les +
> Installation rapide et sans problème (vraiment rapide par rapport à Mavericks ou ML)
> ...






 bon tout ca ne vaut pas un fromage bien crémeux, je vais attendre les prochaines versions
ne soyons pas presser


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Octobre 2014)

Mais qu'est-ce qui est arrivé à "coup d'oeil" ?
Mes photos crunchent violamment ! mais quand je les ouvre avec aperçu, tout redevient normal...
J'ai jamais eu ça sous Maverick.


----------



## verlaine06 (29 Octobre 2014)

Le chargement a été lent (4 heures) Globalement c'est pas mal . Mais j'ai un ENORME souci : impossible de synchroniser mon calendrier d'IPhone avec le câble , comme je le faisais depuis toujours . sachant que je ne veux pas passer par ICloud , quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## da capo (29 Octobre 2014)

quetzal a dit:


> - Chrome : fenêtre "enregistrer sous" dont le bas n'est pas visible.



Comme la remarque revient souvent, voilà comment régler à peu de frais le souci.

La zone de nom est accompagnée à sa droite d'une flèche permettant de déployer ou de réduire la zone "finder".

Réduisez, redéployez : c'est réglé.


----------



## Inthesky (29 Octobre 2014)

Depuis que j'ai installé Yosemite, j'ai des problèmes avec Acrobat Pro:
- Pas possible créer un pdf depuis un scanner
- Pas possible de crée un pdf depuis plusieurs fichiers
etc.
Toutes fonctionnalités qui marchaient très bien avant

Le service client d'adobe n'a qu'un mot à la bouche: réinstaller. Ca prend un temps fou et ça ne résout rien...

Qui a le même problème?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (30 Octobre 2014)

cillab a dit:


> bon tout ca ne vaut pas un fromage bien crémeux, je vais attendre les prochaines versions
> ne soyons pas presser



C'est grave docteur ? Je ne comprends pas ce message. :rose:


----------



## janick44 (30 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

*y a t-il un truc pour que toute la barre d'adresse s'affiche en entier?*

C'est tout bête, mais par exemple sur des forums où je suis il est intéressant de connaître l'année d'inscription des membres (savoir immédiatement si ce sont de vieux membres ou nouveaux) 
or, dans la barre d'adresse de leur profil, qd on leur envoie un mp, s'affiche ce N° d'inscription dans la barre d'adresse complète... ce qui n'est plus le cas avec yosemite

Sauf si vous savez comment l'avoir en entier ?

Merci


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2014)

Slt,

alors pour faire afficher la barre d'adresse en entier, c'est tout simple:

aller dans préférences (de SAFARI)
aller dans AVANCEES
puis cliquer sur: afficher l'adresse complete du site web


----------



## janick44 (30 Octobre 2014)

dainfamous a dit:


> Slt,
> alors pour faire afficher la barre d'adresse en entier, c'est tout simple:
> aller dans préférences (de SAFARI)
> aller dans AVANCEES
> puis cliquer sur: afficher l'adresse complete du site web





Génial. Merci.
Fait immédiatement et c'est bon.
Bonne journée à toi 

et à tous.


----------



## Locke (30 Octobre 2014)

janick44 a dit:


> Génial. Merci.
> Fait immédiatement et c'est bon.
> Bonne journée à toi
> 
> et à tous.



Suffit de passer un peu de temps dans les Préférences pour trouver cette option, donc rien de sorcier puisque c'est prévu. 

Dans Outils de la discussion, passe ton message en RESOLU.


----------



## jld73 (30 Octobre 2014)

quetzal a dit:


> Du côté des appli :
> 
> - Kindle pas à jour pour Yosemite
> 
> - Chrome : fenêtre "enregistrer sous" dont le bas n'est pas visible.



Aucun souci avec Kindle
Mais mon MBPro 2012 ne me fait ni transparence sur le Finder, ni écran noir + pomme blanche au démarrage  !!


----------



## carvi84 (30 Octobre 2014)

Pourquoi Yosemite ne reconnaît pas un iPod touch qui est sur IOs 6 c'est dommage . Je ne vais pas changer l'appareil qui marche très bien , rien que pour faire plaisir à Apple . 
Merci  et dommage je suis retournée sur ML où tout toune à merveille pour les traductions .Ipod compris ! Je ne regrette rien du tout 






 cordialement  
ccim12


----------



## bompi (31 Octobre 2014)

Un problème de configuration ?
Je viens de synchroniser mon iPod Touch 2G sous iOS 6.1.6 avec iTunes 12.0.1 sur OS 10.10 : pas de problème de reconnaissance ou de synchronisation.


----------



## bene44 (1 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un MBA 11' que j'ai passé sous Yosemite à réception.
Cependant, 3 MAJ (Keynote, Pages et Numbers) apparaissent en attente; en lançant la mise à niveau, rien ne se passe (boutons grisés mais rien ne se lance...).
Quelqu'un a t il rencontré le meme probleme ou...comment y remedier?
Merci mille fois par avance pour vos réponses!
Béné


----------



## Ardienn (1 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, je viens de remarquer quelque chose d'étrange. J'ai un mbp 15" de 2010.

Et lorsque le mac bascule sur la carte graphique dédiée (nvidia GT 330m 256go), l'écran s'illumine, devient plus clair. Les couleurs deviennent plus flashies. Un peu comme si on retirait un voile qui serait présent uniquement lorsque la carte graphique intégrée est en action.

Quelqu'un d'autre aurait remarqué quelque chose dans ce genre là ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 706382 (1 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis passé à Yosemite depuis quelques semaines et me suis retrouvé confronté à quelques bizarreries...

La première a été le partage de page web. Lorsque que la lucarne de partage s'ouvre, je tape mon texte, mais aucune interaction avec ma souris n'est possible. Pas de changement d'option possible donc. J'ai 2 solutions : esc ou enter...

La seconde a été la recherche d'apps dans le champ recherche du launchpad. La sélection du champ est ok, mais impossible d'écrire quoi que ce soit...

Et enfin (enfin j'espère), le widget météo ne m'affiche rien. Lorsque je clic sur le (i), il se change en "terminé"... pourtant, j'ai bien activé mon service de localisation pour l'application.

Avez-vous aussi noté ces problèmes ? Y'a-t-il des propositions de solution ?

Merci


----------



## da capo (1 Novembre 2014)

pillouti a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ma part, je viens de remarquer quelque chose d'étrange. J'ai un mbp 15" de 2010.
> 
> ...



J'ai la même machine.
J'ai remarqué ce comportement, avec Chrome par exemple, mais il ne se reproduit plus depuis 2/3 jours.
Il me semble que cela coïncide avec le fait que j'ai appliqué un nettoyage avec le dernier OnyX (je n'avais fait qu'une mise à jour du système, pas une clean install)


----------



## vicvinci (1 Novembre 2014)

Je ne sais pas vous, mais depuis que je suis sur Yosemite et nouveau Safari, je suis infesté de popup publicitaire (surtout pour toutes les applis de cleaner mac, style mackeeper ect ect)

J'ai même des popups qui me bloquent carrément mon navigateur, avec un message d'alerte et un lien vers un numéro apple, et impossible de quitter le message popup....obligé de relancer une dizaine de fois Safari...

Le tout en ayant ADBLOKER...

Bref je suis dégouté....


----------



## dainfamous (1 Novembre 2014)

vicvinci a dit:


> Je ne sais pas vous, mais depuis que je suis sur Yosemite et nouveau Safari, je suis infesté de popup publicitaire (surtout pour toutes les applis de cleaner mac, style mackeeper ect ect)
> .



ne serais tu pas aller sur un site malveillant, pour télécharger un programme?


----------



## Ardienn (1 Novembre 2014)

da capo a dit:


> J'ai la même machine.
> J'ai remarqué ce comportement, avec Chrome par exemple, mais il ne se reproduit plus depuis 2/3 jours.
> Il me semble que cela coïncide avec le fait que j'ai appliqué un nettoyage avec le dernier OnyX (je n'avais fait qu'une mise à jour du système, pas une clean install)




Ah, on est donc d'accord. La même, je n'ai pas fait de clean install non plus. 

Merci pour ce retour. Dès que je pourrais, je ferai une clean install. Je comptais en faire une de toute façon.


----------



## vicvinci (1 Novembre 2014)

dainfamous a dit:


> ne serais tu pas aller sur un site malveillant, pour télécharger un programme?



Surement, parce que je traine un peu partout pour essayer de trouver des liens de basket US...

Tu me conseilles quoi pour aller régler le problème à la source ?

Merci 

ps : est ce que je dois télécharger un cleaner pour mon mac ? si oui, tu conseilles lequel ?


----------



## jogary (1 Novembre 2014)

Yosemite ( mon avis personnel qui n'engage que moi ... ) : :mouais:

- Pas joli ( cela ressemble de + en + à ANDROïD ) 
- Moins rapide ( affichage, gère mal la mémoire, + bugs divers ) 
- Un peu réservé aux imac récents couplés avec IOS 8 ( bluetooth, etc .) 

Je regrette mes bons vieux logos du dock y compris ceux de l'iphone.. même si je suis ravi de mon iphone 6 et de mon imac mi 2011 

==> obsolescence programmée avec yosémite


----------



## marion370 (1 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous je ne sais pas si je poste ce message sur le bon forum mais j'ai vraiment besoin de votre aide . ce matin j'ai voulu faire la mise à jour Yosemite elle s'est installée sur l'ordinateur et à la fin de mon film j'ai fermé mon MacBook Pro sans faire attention à la mise à jour.  résultat des courses je rallume le mac et je suis bloqué au démarrage c'est-à-dire que la mise à jour ne s'installe pas sur l'ordinateur mais je n'arrive pas à revenir à ma page d'accueil ordinaire avec mes dossiers mes fichiers je suis bloqué sur la misr à jour impossible de revenir au Finder.

Le Mac me dit que  oS x n'a pas pu être installé sur l'ordinateur je dois quitter le programme d'installation pour redémarrer l'ordinateur mais impossible de quitter le programme d'installation !

Je vous avoue que je suis un peu paniqué je voulais faire cette mise à jour depuis très longtemps j'espère trouver de l'aide n'hésitez pas me contacter 

marion


----------



## Dead head (1 Novembre 2014)

vicvinci a dit:


> Surement, parce que je traine un peu partout pour essayer de trouver des liens de basket US...
> 
> Tu me conseilles quoi pour aller régler le problème à la source ?
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas la solution à votre problème, mais je vous déconseille fortement de télécharger les "cleaner" proposés par ces pop-up intempestifs : ils risquent de faire plus de mal que de bien à votre Mac.


----------



## dainfamous (1 Novembre 2014)

+1 les cleaners tels que cleanmymac ou autres sont pas tip top en terme de "nettoyage respectueux"


----------



## vicvinci (2 Novembre 2014)

Vous avez un cleaner sérieux à me proposer ?

Merci


----------



## dainfamous (2 Novembre 2014)

vicvinci a dit:


> Vous avez un cleaner sérieux à me proposer ?
> 
> Merci



pourquoi as tu besoin d'un cleaner?
que veux tu nettoyer?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2014)

vicvinci a dit:


> Surement, parce que je traine un peu partout pour essayer de trouver des liens de basket US...
> 
> Tu me conseilles quoi pour aller régler le problème à la source ?
> 
> ...



http://www.adwaremedic.com/index.php


----------



## LS Zaitsev (3 Novembre 2014)

Salut à tous,
Après avoir un bilan je reviens ici.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution, une ligne de commande, testée Yosemite, pour *désactiver définitivement* le centre de notifications et *supprimer* son icône ?

Je l'ai fait sans souci sous Mavericks depuis le début mais les commandes terminal ne fonctionnent pas sous Yosemite.


----------



## ronparchita (4 Novembre 2014)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> () les commandes terminal ne fonctionnent pas sous Yosemite.


Aucunes ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (4 Novembre 2014)

Aucunes de celles qui fonctionnaient pour ML et Mavericks (j'ai essayé plusieurs fois)
(je parle bien sûr des commandes pour désactiver le centre de notification et son icône)


----------



## CBi (4 Novembre 2014)

CBi a dit:


> En fait, c'est un peu plus bordélique que je ne le pensais...
> 
> Aujourd'hui mon MBA affiche tout d'un coup un message "impossible de se connecter à votre iMac". Je regarde la liste des machines partagées dans le Finder et je vois mon iMac qui y figure... avec l'icône d'un iMac Tournesol (délicate attention d'Apple = je possède 2 de ces vénérables machines. Mais elles ne sont pas reliées à iCloud).
> Ceci dit, impossible de se connecter.
> ...



J'ai trouvé la solution = après une série "décliquer puis recliquer" Back to my Mac sur les 2 machines, elles ont fini pas se retrouver, et ça remarche... D'ailleurs le contrôle d'écran à distance est plus "vif" que sous Mavericks.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2014)

j'avais cru..
juste une sensation
à peine une illusion
mais non 
je confirme bien
Safari daubé 
rangé au terminus des prétentieux


----------



## lucky0671 (4 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis passe par l'upgrade Yosemite sur mon Imac. J'ai observe une certaine lenteur lors de l'installation mais je peux en comprendre les raisons. Mon problème est qu'a chaque démarrage du Mac j'ai encore droit a la barre de progression comme lors de la première installation. Du coup le système est lent.
Des idées du pourquoi du comment?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide 

@+

Olivier


----------



## boddy (4 Novembre 2014)

lucky0671 a dit:


> Mon problème est qu'a chaque démarrage du Mac j'ai encore droit a la barre de progression comme lors de la première installation



On l'a tous cette barre de progression, c'est une des nouveautés.
Mais ça ne devrait pas ralentir ton Mac.


----------



## bompi (4 Novembre 2014)

boddy a dit:


> On l'a tous cette barre de progression, c'est une des nouveautés.
> Mais ça ne devrait pas ralentir ton Mac.


Non. C'est juste un indicateur et, de fait, c'est _le retour_ de la barre de progression.

Pour la petite histoire, on se rappellera que la version d'avant (je ne me souviens plus : jusqu'à Snow Leopard, je crois) n'était en rien réaliste. Elle se basait sur la durée du démarrage précédent... Pour la version de Yosemite, je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est.


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Non. C'est juste un indicateur et, de fait, c'est _le retour_ de la barre de progression.
> 
> Pour la petite histoire, on se rappellera que la version d'avant (je ne me souviens plus : jusqu'à Snow Leopard, je crois) n'était en rien réaliste. Elle se basait sur la durée du démarrage précédent... Pour la version de Yosemite, je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est.



Sur mon iMac, le curseur de cette barre ne franchit jamais plus de 1/8 de la longueur. Au bout de 14 secondes j'ai le fond d'écran de mon bureau. Et sur mon MBP que les 2/3 _(tous les 2 ont un SSD)_.


----------



## jcwh (6 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour
Sous MBA mi 13 passant de ML à Yosémite.Après 3 semaines d'utilisation pas de réel changement,ce n'est pas mal mais pas l'affaire de l'année non plus.Les lenteurs de Safari sont pénibles ,ici et là quelques petits bugs (mails,horloge widget,calendrier...)cela sera surement corrigé dans les maj.
En fait ce n'est pas très clair du pourquoi de ce nouvel OS,commercialement ok ca se tient mais pour l'utilisateur je suis un peu septique.
à bientôt


----------



## bompi (6 Novembre 2014)

Sceptique, plutôt.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Novembre 2014)

jcwh a dit:


> pour l'utilisateur je suis un peu septique


Tandis que Yosemite est plutôt stérile pour l'utilisateur d'un Mac sans iOS 

= pour celui-ci, les "nouveautés", c'est Spotlight  et Safari (= ton Safari est vraisemblablement alourdi de vieilleries de tes systèmes précédents).



Le pourquoi, c'est à mon sens le début d'une accélération de l'intégration d'OS X et iOS,
que ce soit au niveau de l'interface, du langage de programmation ou de la sécurité.

Le comment de cette accélération, c'est l'absence de nouveau pilotage du Mac (écran tactile ou autre) : rendez-vous en 10.14 ??


----------



## Egon-058 (6 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Mes excuses par avance mais je risque de cracher un peu ma rage durant le prochain post car j'en ai réellement besoin.

Déjà 3 semaines d'utilisation de Yosemite sur un MBP Mid-2010, 8Go, 2.4Ghz, 1To fusion drive (SSD 840 Pro + WD Scorpio Black 7200 rpm), et que dire à par mon désespoir ??!! 

Cela devient franchement inadmissible de livrer des OS non-finis comme celui-là. Pourtant tout partait bien ! Une nouvelle interface graphique (jolie et pratique), de nouvelles fonctionnalités fort plaisantes (connexion au téléphone, nouvelles options système et finder...), etc. Et pourtant, rien ne marche ! 

Alors faisons une petite liste des nombreux problèmes qui me viennent à l'esprit.

1) La lenteur du bouzin : Jusque-là Mavericks tournait pas trop mal (hormis le Finder qui était une vraie daube, un comble pour un OS qui est sensé faire la différence avec la concurrence grâce à l'explorateur de fichiers ^^). Je précise que ma version de Yosemite est une fresh-install, et que je n'ai même pas encore remis tous les softs qui m'alourdissent le Mac. Mais là, quel désastre ! Le CPU pleure, la RAM rame, pas moyen de faire plusieurs tâches en même temps sand qu'une au moins ne plante... C'est quoi ce travail ?!

2) La *%*%£%*¨¨de prise en charge des écrans externes. Non mais là franchement on se fout de notre gueule ! 200  d'écran externe pour le boulot et plus moyen de l'utiliser sans qui cette saloperie de processus Windowserver s'emballe et tout deeeviiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeennnntttt hooooorrrrriiiibllllleeemmennnnnt leeeennnntttttt ! Non mais franchement ! Et encore je ne suis pas un graphiste ! Je pense aux mecs qui ont des écrans à 2000. Là ils doivent juste pleurer des larmes de sang (non le suicide n'est pas un solution efficace, quoi que définitive, dans une telle situation ^^). Au passage je signale que j'ai compilé et essayé toutes les solutions proposées pour soi-disant alléger la charge du CPU. La seule solution valable reste le débranchement total et inconditionnel de l'écran ! Là je suis en mode Dark, sans transparence, sans optimisation graphique, etc. (bref mon ordi est presque éteint quoi) et ça rame toujours ! 

3) Problèmes graphiques et autres bugs d'affichage. Alors, par où commencer ?! La barre de menu qui voit l'ensemble de ses applications doublées lors d'un changement d'espace ? :mouais: Les fenêtres qui se superposent mal ? Les fenêtres qui n'apparaissent tout simplement pas ?  Les menus qui disparaissent ?  C'est marrant deux minutes de travailler sur un ordi saccadé, ça fait nostalgeek, mais là ça commence à bien faire !

4) Quand je pense que je n'ai visiblement qu'une petite partie des bugs puisque certains n'ont même plus de wifi xD (petite pensée solidaire pour eux aussi). Super sur un macbook air sans ethernet ! Bravo ! Chapeau !!! Champagne !!!!!!!!!

5) Je suis tellement parti dans tous les sens dans ce post que j'en ai oublié les autres bugs... eheh  Je viendrai le rééditer dès que je les retrouverai (dans 10-15 minutes quoi ^^)

Une note positive tout de même, chez moi Safari a l'air de fonctionner ! :rateau:

Quand je pense qu'Apple ne débourse pas un rond pour le test de ses OS puisque se sont de gentils testeurs (*crétins*) qui payent pour avoir un accès anticipé aux betas pour faire gratuitement le taf des dev d'Apple (qui eux sont grassement payés), ça me donne la gerbe. Entendons nous bien là, je ne parle pas des pauvres développeurs qui achètent l'accès à la beta pour pouvoir développer leurs applications (qui font de cet OS quelque chose de vraiment riche, merci à eux au passage) leur permettant un mettre un tout petit peu de Margarine dans leurs épinard, après la ponction financière incommensurable de l'Apple Store... Non je parle des mecs qui payent juste pour faire remonter les bugs... Non mais franchement arrêtez les mecs ! C'est de l'exploitation volontaire... Et même si c'est pour aider (ce qui est louable et même efficace j'en convient), par pitier, laissez Apple se démmerder avec ses conneries. De nos jours ils n'ont même plus à se creuser la tête pour trouver de nouvelles idées. Non ils copient purement et simplement ce qui existe déjà (un tendre pensée pour les développeurs du logiciel Alfred, qui ont vu apparaitre une copie (euh pardon un spotlight) directement intégrée à l'OS sans avoir un seul pesos en retour...) !

Au passage, à tous ceux qui me diront que la pauvre Apple a tellement de soucis et qu'elle a du mal à gérer avec tant de nouveautés, je répondrai qu'après tout ils sont payés pour cela et grassement ! Avec la marge qui est faite il peuvent bien embaucher un ou deux développeurs de plus, et faire un OS digne de ce nom plutôt que d'engraisser les $^*$ù¨$%$¨ d'actionnaires ! Et quand bien même, quand on sait pas, on fait pas ! Si l'OS n'est pas prêt on attend encore 6 mois, on fait des mises à jour mineures, et surtout on fait profil bas ! On ne parle pas de révolution sur fond de U2 ! Surtout si d'autres (blaireaux comme moi) payent pour cela ! Le premier qui me dit que l'OS est gratuit je l'étripe ! A 1300 le matos informatique de base (oui car mis à part l'aluminium, y a pas grand chose d'exceptionnel dans un mac), il est évident que le prix du développement logiciel est compris !!!

Bon pour finir, j'apporte tout mon soutient aux personnes qui cherchent des solutions à ces problèmes (excepté Apple vous l'aurez compris, qui ne fait que sont travail...), et cherche aussi de mon côté ! J'essayerai d'aider si je trouve quelque chose d'intéressant. En attendant je vais aller allumer un ordi sous Windows, ça va me rassurer ! ^^ Plus sérieusement, vive Ubuntu et Fedora !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour

Possédant un iPhone , quand une personne me téléphone , le Macbook sonne aussi et continue de sonner si je décroche le mobile

Comment éviter cela ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Possédant un iPhone , quand une personne me téléphone , le Macbook sonne aussi et continue de sonner si je décroche le mobile
> 
> Comment éviter cela ?



décroche le Macbook...


----------



## Inthesky (6 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Yosemite est sorti et ce fil a pour but de canaliser vos retours.
> Essayons de ne pas trop nous disperser



Je trouve que depuis que Yosemite est installé, j'ai perdu en fluidité. Ca lag (comment ça se dit en français?)
De temps en temps, je redémarre le système et ça va bien pour un temps, mais, au bout d'un moment, ça recommence.

Est-ce que vous éprouvez les mêmes problèmes?


----------



## Locke (6 Novembre 2014)

Inthesky a dit:


> Je trouve que depuis que Yosemite est installé, j'ai perdu en fluidité. Ca *lag* (comment ça se dit en français?)
> De temps en temps, je redémarre le système et ça va bien pour un temps, mais, au bout d'un moment, ça recommence.
> 
> Est-ce que vous éprouvez les mêmes problèmes?



Disons ralentissement.

Tu devrais regarder dans le Moniteur d'activités si un processus est gourmand. Bien souvent il y a un kernel task qui est fautif.

A ce sujet, un peu de lecture... http://www.mac4ever.com/actu/78169_astuce-en-finir-avec-le-kernel-task-qui-mange-100-du-cpu ...et éventuellement mise en application avec auparavant une sauvegarde avec Time Machine ou un clone, gage de sécurité.


----------



## fau6il (6 Novembre 2014)

_Sous 10.9.5., tout "roule" parfaitement.   
d'où=> "Wait and see" dirait peut-être un Anglais. 

Mais ce n'est que mon avis  _


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> décroche le Macbook...



je vais y penser a mon prochain coup de téléphone


----------



## Franz59 (6 Novembre 2014)

Axiome perso:
NE JAMAIS installer un OS Apple avant au moins la version x.2 ou x.3
C'est vérifiable depuis Jaguar (10.2), première version d'OS X réellement utilisable :hein:


----------



## bompi (6 Novembre 2014)

Ce qui m'épate c'est de voir des gens se plaindre de ralentissements alors que sur mon vieux MBP (six ans, tout de même) je n'ai pas ces problèmes. À peine plus de consommation de mémoire m'a-t-il semblé mais c'est tout.

J'en déduis que ce sont des problèmes (au choix, inclusivement, liste non exhaustive) :
a) avec des logiciels que je n'utilise pas ;
b) avec des options du système que j'aurais désactivées ;
c) avec des options du système qui ne seraient pas activées en raison de la vétusté (relative) du MBP ;
d) avec des périphériques et leur gestion par des extensions natives ou propriétaires.

a) très souvent ceci est omis dans les posts où l'on se plaint du système et c'est dommage
b) mon MBP étant assez ancien et n'étant pas intéressé par les questions de transparence (ou de translucidité) de l'interface, j'ai désactivé tout ça (dans Préférences Systèmes > Accessibilité) ; aucune perte de réactivité, surchauffe et tout ça.
c) je n'ai pas de BT 4.0 donc déjà certaines choses (Handoff ?) ne se sont pas activées ; je n'ai pas opté non plus pour le iCloud Drive (des précédents m'incitent à la prudence) ; et il doit bien y avoir encore quelques subtilités de ce genre, plus ou moins finalisées ;
d) je n'ai pas de périphériques branchés, sauf exception, donc pas de cochonneries à craindre de ce côté ; par ailleurs j'avais bien mis à jour les deux extensions utilisées sur mon système avant la migration.

Enfin, un peu de méthode. Si vous avez un _nouveau_ Mac avec Yosemite, vous n'avez pas le choix et devez conserver ce système. Donc il faut faire jouer la garantie de support (3 mois) sans aucune hésitation (en plus de nos chers forums ).

Si votre Mac date d'avant la sortie de Yosemite, hé bien il faut être méthodique, sauvegarder, éventuellement tout installer de propre en surveillant ce qu'on fait.
Il ne faut surtout pas imaginer que tous les cas possibles d'erreur ont pu être recensés puis corrigés avant la sortie du système. Ce n'est tout simplement pas possible.

Donc il faut être prudent et précautionneux. Les fils du genre : "J'ai mis à jour, ça me plaît pas, comment je fais pour revenir à ..." sont très nombreux et le fait d'imprudents qui devraient se responsabiliser un chouïa.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Novembre 2014)

Egon-058 a dit:


> Je précise que ma version de Yosemite est une fresh-install


Fresh, mais pas clean 
= tu n'aurais pas migré ou réimplanté quelques données après ta fresh install ??

bompi propose : http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12800638&postcount=463

Ou le gratuiciel _Etrecheck_ peut t'aider à nettoyer.




Egon-058 a dit:


> 2) La *%*%£%*¨¨de prise en charge des écrans externes. Non mais là franchement on se fout de notre gueule ! 200  d'écran externe pour le boulot et plus moyen de l'utiliser sans qui cette saloperie de processus Windowserver s'emballe et tout deeeviiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeennnntttt hooooorrrrriiiibllllleeemmennnnnt leeeennnntttttt ! Non mais franchement !
> 
> Au passage je signale que j'ai compilé et essayé toutes les solutions proposées pour soi-disant alléger la charge du CPU. La seule solution valable reste le débranchement total et inconditionnel de l'écran ! Là je suis en mode Dark, sans transparence, sans optimisation graphique, etc. (bref mon ordi est presque éteint quoi) et ça rame toujours !


Autre "solution" = http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=384753&st=0&#entry3910431


----------



## Azurea (6 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

une expérience qui m'est arrivé pas plus tard que ce matin :

il y a jusqu'à quatre jours maintenant, j'avais absolument la compil des problèmes pour l'installation de Yosemite et de son utilisation.

Après lecture dans divers forums j'ai remis les barrettes mémoire d'origine de chez Apple (iMac 27" de fin 2012 (février 2013 reçu) ) et là plus de problème : installation nickel et utilisation aussi.

Hier je remet deux barrettes de chez MacWay (2x8Go) et enlève les barrettes d'origine (2x4Go), redémarrage  et utilisation impec.

Ce matin - reprise des hostilités : il démarre, barre de progression et arrêt brutal. Après plusieurs redémarrage du même genre je remet les deux barrettes d'origine et il redémarre impec.

Les barrettes MacWay ont toujours très bien marché avant Yosemite. Donc j'ai l'impression que les barrettes d'origine Apple sont "marquées" !

Voilà pour ce retour .


----------



## Egon-058 (6 Novembre 2014)

Merci @Azurea ! C'est une piste à creuser ! J'ai du mal à imaginer qu'un changement d'arcitechture de barrette puisse à ce point déstabiliser un système sui se base majoritairement sur ceux d'avant, mais à surveiller.

@FrançoisMacG

Question installation, à priori c'est une Clean-install si tu préfères. A chaque réinstallation de Mac (soit 2 ou 3 fois par an) je repars de zéro. Il est évident que je récupère mes données de sauvegarde mais aucun fichier système n'est récupéré. Je me contente juste de récupérer les dossiers de mon arborescence .../users/xxx en omettant bien sûr les dossiers système comme "desktop", "download", et les autres. Ils sont en général vide, mais si ils contiennent des données, je les copies fichier par fichier. En bref je ne fais jamais de restauration automatisée 
Donc à priori cela ne vient pas de là. 

Concernant "l'autre solution", je l'avais essayé en effet (je suis d'ailleurs sur la page que tu cites en lien ^^). Seulement, après l'ouverture de plusieurs bureaux, cela finit à nouveau par ralentir. Et puis comme je l'ai dit, cela ne permet plus de dissocier les bureaux ce qui est assez gênant pour la manipulation de données.

Concernant ce que dit @bompi, je suis assez d'accord de manière générale. Il est d'ailleurs probable qu'une partie de mes ralentissements viennent d'app tierces qui tournent en toile de fond (comme dropbox (particulièrement buggy sur Yosemite d'ailleurs) ou popclip par exemple). Ce qui est dommage c'est qu'elles allaient fort bien avec Mavericks. Mais bon attendant leurs optimisations. En revanche, ce pour quoi je ne suis pas d'accord c'est qu'à partir du moment où j'achète un produit, j'aimerais pouvoir en profiter à 100% (incluant les nouveaux effets graphiques, d'optimisation, etc.). De plus, si certains périphériques exotiques peuvent en effet être déstabilisants, je trouve qu'un écran c'est assez essentiel pour un ordinateur ^^. Même pour un tout en un.

@Franz59 Assez d'accord, malheureusement...

En fait ce qui me chagrine ce n'est pas que MON ordi rame, mais plutôt qu'Apple se serve de nous (d'une part) et que de telles erreurs puissent gêner voir bloquer certains utilisateurs moins avertis que nous. Il est sûr que sur MacG nous sommes pour beaucoup au moins un peu des Geeks et que nous iront trifouiller dans nos ordis pour rétablir les choses. Mais je pense à ceux qui n'en n'ont ni l'envie, ni les capacités, ni le temps (comme mes parents par exemple). Apple pousse à passer sous son nouveau système, et là plus rien ne marche ! C'est un comble pour un machine à 1300&#8364; non ?

En fait c'est vraiment ça qui me tue...


----------



## cillab (6 Novembre 2014)

trés bonne analyse entierement d'accord


----------



## bompi (6 Novembre 2014)

Notez quand même que Yosemite n'est plus vraiment acheté (ou alors acheté 0 &#8364 ; ça ne veut pas dire que c'est une bonne raison d'avoir des bugs. Mais simplement que l'on n'est pas "volé" non plus.
Encore une fois, au vu de la complexité d'un système informatique contemporain (mais c'était déjà vrai avant), il n'est pas possible qu'il n'y ait pas de bugs.

Au passage : mon MBP n'a plus sa mémoire d'origine (2x2 GB Apple) mais quelque chose comme de la Kingston, si je me souviens bien (2x4 GB).


----------



## Azurea (6 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Notez quand même que Yosemite n'est plus vraiment acheté (ou alors acheté 0 ) ; ça ne veut pas dire que c'est une bonne raison d'avoir des bugs. Mais simplement que l'on n'est pas "volé" non plus.
> Encore une fois, au vu de la complexité d'un système informatique contemporain (mais c'était déjà vrai avant), il n'est pas possible qu'il n'y ait pas de bugs.
> 
> Au passage : mon MBP n'a plus sa mémoire d'origine (2x2 GB Apple) mais quelque chose comme de la Kingston, si je me souviens bien (2x4 GB).



Merci pour la réponse @bompi

je vais essayer de mettre une seule barrette d'origine Apple et les trois autres MacWay et voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## Inthesky (6 Novembre 2014)

Egon-058 a dit:


> Il est d'ailleurs probable qu'une partie de mes ralentissements viennent d'app tierces qui tournent en toile de fond (comme dropbox (particulièrement buggy sur Yosemite d'ailleurs) ou popclip par exemple).



Oui, alors j'ai lu tous vos posts et j'ai regardé Dropbox chez moi: Ca bugue beaucoup en effet. par exemple, une synchro peut commencer et ne pas s'arrêter, alors mon Macbook Air commence à ramer. Si je redémarre, Dropbox synchronise nickel et et le mac cesses de ralentir. Donc ça doit être Dropbox.


----------



## Egon-058 (6 Novembre 2014)

@bompi

En effet, c'est marqué comme coutant 0. Mais en réalité, le prix de l'OS il est dans la machine. Depuis qu'il est devenu gratuit, c'est fou ce que les tarifs d'Apple ont augmenté ^^ Même si le lien n'est pas direct, il est évident qu'Apple n'offre pas son OS ^^

Après je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi pour les bugs. Maintenant là ils sont énormes ! Et quand bien même ils ne le seraient pas, quand tu achètes ta voiture, tu acceptes que les rétroviseurs ne s'ouvrent pas ? Ou que les feux stop ne s'allument que quand tu allume aussi un clignotant ? C'est pourtant pas hyper gênant pour utiliser la voiture, mais quest ce que c'est $^ù$*°$* ^^ Imagine si on devenait beta-testeur pour tout dans la vie ?! :rateau: J'imagine : "Alors monsieur, vous avez acheté un billet de train mais on ne connait ni l'heure de départ exact, ni l'arrivée, et si il reste des places..." xD Ah, mais attendez, ça ça existe ! C'est la SNCF ! 

@Azurea, bonne idée ! Même si les barrettes de RAM préfèrent quand même être appairées. Mais pour le test ça devrait aller.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h59 ----------




Inthesky a dit:


> Oui, alors j'ai lu tous vos posts et j'ai regardé Dropbox chez moi: Ca bugue beaucoup en effet. par exemple, une synchro peut commencer et ne pas s'arrêter, alors mon Macbook Air commence à ramer. Si je redémarre, Dropbox synchronise nickel et et le mac cesses de ralentir. Donc ça doit être Dropbox.



En effet, je pense que c'est une bonne piste ! Je fais les tests actuellement. Ca aide mais ça n'a pas l'air de tout résoudre. A suivre


----------



## gege91 (6 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Ce qui m'épate c'est de voir des gens se plaindre de ralentissements alors que sur mon vieux MBP (six ans, tout de même) je n'ai pas ces problèmes. À peine plus de consommation de mémoire m'a-t-il semblé mais c'est tout.
> 
> J'en déduis que ce sont des problèmes (au choix, inclusivement, liste non exhaustive) :
> a) avec des logiciels que je n'utilise pas ;
> ...



hello

tout à fait d'accord avec toi,
je n'ai aucun problème avec mon macbook pro 17 2,4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo et 4 go de ram....


----------



## Azurea (7 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

allumage ce matin : OK
lancement de mail : s'affiche et se fige (plus de réactions).

L'ordi s'éteint, je rallume puis écran blanc avec un pavé de texte en différentes langues pour me dire que l'ordi s'est éteint en raison d'un problème.. etc...
re-lancement et cette fois-ci tout est bon.

A voir demain matin si le problème persiste !


----------



## Sister (7 Novembre 2014)

Hello,

Mon MBP retina avec SSD 500 go met un peu de temps pour démarrer, ce qui n'était pas du tout le cas avant et qui m'avait fait aimer le SSD.

Y a-t-il une solution selon vous?


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Ce qui m'épate c'est de voir des gens se plaindre de ralentissements alors que sur mon vieux MBP (six ans, tout de même) je n'ai pas ces problèmes. À peine plus de consommation de mémoire m'a-t-il semblé mais c'est tout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je plussoie pleinement 

Je rappelle, car il faut marteler cela sans cesse, que la *principale cause des dysfonctionnements* n'est pas contenue dans la RAM ni dans les disques utilisés, mais *est située entre la chaise et l'écran*.

Messieurs les ronchonneurs chroniques, apprenez un peu l'humilité, et donnez-vous un peu de peine à ne pas mener d'action irréfléchie. Avant de décider que Yosemité (ou autre chose) est " bogué ", demandez-vous quelle " insanité" vous avez fait subir à votre machine pour qu'elle ne marche pas comme elle devrait. Ayez toujours à l'esprit que c'est un objet d'une très grande complexité et que le nombre de cas de figure est si important que la probabilité de dysfonctionnement n'est pas du tout minime. Ce n'est pas du tout un jouet. La recherche de la simplicité d'utilisation conduit, hélas, à une très grande complexité au niveau du logiciel. Si vous n'êtes pas convaincu, demandez-vous un peu ce qui peut bien se cacher derrière un transfert par Bluetooth ou par Airdrop.

Lorsque j'ai installé Yosemite sur mes deux machines, à quelques jours d'intervalle j'ai eu deux succès francs.

Mais je reconnais aussi que la seconde installation a été carrément arrêtée en chemin. Si je n'avais pas estimé que la lenteur d'internet n'était pas critique, je n'aurais pas été contraint à stopper l'opération et à la reprendre à zéro le lendemain. Et le lendemain, avec une vitesse d'internet redevenue correcte, le téléchargement s'est opéré un 75 minutes, et l'installation proprement dite a durée un peu moins d'une demi-heure.


----------



## Azurea (7 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour !

@iluro_64

très belle diatribe, mais je signale quand même qu'ayant acheté 4 barrettes chez MacWay pour une question purement financière (au vu du tarif pratiqué pour un même composant chez Apple), des barrettes ayant exactement les mêmes spécificité.

Je ne vois pas pourquoi l'ordinateur fonctionnait très bien avec ces barrettes et ce sous deux précédents Operating System (Mountain Lion et Mavericks) et qu'il y ait problème sur Yosemite.

J'ai remarqué une chose : dès qu'on est en panne (ex. orange) c'est toujours la faute du client jamais eux, j'ai eu le cas suite à une tempête du câble téléphonique au sol et m'entendre dire que je n'avais qu'a décrocher le téléphone car tout marchait bien chez eux !!!!

Donc pour en revenir à votre réponse est-ce que les "ronchonneurs chroniques en manque d'humilité" sont'ils vraiment en tord ou posent t'ils "du haut de leur clavier" des questions pertinentes qui servent autant à eux même qu'à tous les lecteurs anonymes qui cherchent aussi une réponse !


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2014)

IL y a au moins une mise à jour dont mon MBP à se plaindre, c'est celle d'iTunes. Par moment j'ai un peu peur que le simple parcours des _playlists_ ne fasse s'envoler le malheureux, les ventilateurs à fond.


----------



## Egon-058 (7 Novembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je plussoie pleinement
> 
> Messieurs les ronchonneurs chroniques, apprenez un peu l'humilité, et donnez-vous un peu de peine à ne pas mener d'action irréfléchie. Avant de décider que Yosemité (ou autre chose) est " bogué ", demandez-vous quelle " insanité" vous avez fait subir à votre machine pour qu'elle ne marche pas comme elle devrait. Ayez toujours à l'esprit que c'est un objet d'une très grande complexité et que le nombre de cas de figure est si important que la probabilité de dysfonctionnement n'est pas du tout minime. Ce n'est pas du tout un jouet. La recherche de la simplicité d'utilisation conduit, hélas, à une très grande complexité au niveau du logiciel. Si vous n'êtes pas convaincu, demandez-vous un peu ce qui peut bien se cacher derrière un transfert par Bluetooth ou par Airdrop.



Mon très cher Iluro_64,

Je vous prie de bien vouloir apprendre l'humilité avant de venir faire la morale à des personnes sans en connaitre ni le background, ni les expériences, et encore moins avant d'avoir lu les posts en entier (oui je sais c'est long et fastidieux, mais bon ça n'a jamais tué personne... si ? ). Pour information, et comme il l'a été dit maintes fois sur ce forum, considère qu'une bonne partie des personnes qui viennent ici, sont des utilisateurs avertis. Ils savent par conséquent au moins un peu ce qu'ils font. Et quand bien même tu t'adresserais aux novices parmi nous (que je salue au passage, et que je suis content d'avoir à nos côté dans cette belle communauté... ronchonnante ?), aucune question n'est à bannir . De plus, je te rappelle que ton ordinateur si compliqué qu'il soit (bien qu'en fait il ne le soit pas tellement) est un produit comme un autre et que tu es en droit d'exiger d'avoir quelque chose qui fonctionne. Et c'est encore une fois d'autant plus valable pour les novices qui n'ont probablement pas que cela à faire d'écumer les forums à la recherche de solutions...

Moi je suis pour qu'un système reste plus longtemps en bêta, éloigné du grand public si il en a besoin ! Quand on est bêta testeur, il est évident que l'on n'a pas le droit de se plaindre. Mais quand on est consommateur, c'est une tout autre histoire...

Un petit rappel d'une maxime commerciale ne devrait aussi pas (te) faire de mal : Le client est Roi ! Ce n'est pas au client de s'abaisser aux réalisation d'une entreprise, mais à l'entreprise de s'élever au niveau du client. Ou inversement si l'on parle de technicité. Maintenant, le problème ne vient pas du fait que certaines fonctions espérée par les utilisateurs ne soient pas dans Yosemite, mais plutôt que certaines fonctions PROMISES ne fonctionnent pas. On est donc encore une fois dans une malversation. 

En bref, rembarrer les utilisateurs qui viennent poser un problème sans avoir chercher ou tester de solution, bien que je ne trouve pas que cela soit très pédagogique, je peux comprendre. Mais venir dire à des personnes (je ne parle pas forcément de moi, puisque j'ai prévenu que j'allais laisser exulter quelque peu ma colère dans mon premier post) qu'elles ronchonnent parce qu'elles ne tolèrent pas la malfaçon d'un produit à 1300 (minimum), ne serait-ce pas un peu pousser mémé dans les orties ?! :rateau:

P.S. Au passage je sais exactement ce qui se cache derrière un transfert Bluetooth ou Airdrop ^^


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> ...Je rappelle, car il faut marteler cela sans cesse, que la *principale cause des dysfonctionnements* n'est pas contenue dans la RAM ni dans les disques utilisés, mais *est située entre la chaise et l'écran*...



+1

Ca peut paraître basique comme réponse, mais c'est pourtant la bonne.  Donc, relire la 1ère citation.



Egon-058 a dit:


> ...Apple pousse à passer sous son nouveau système, et là plus rien ne marche ! C'est un comble pour un machine à 1300 non ?...


Ben non, et c'est la même chose chez Microsoft. Si un utilisateur juge bon de changer de système, il le fait, mais pas sous la pression. 



Egon-058 a dit:


> ...Pour information, et comme il l'a été dit maintes fois sur ce forum, considère qu'une bonne partie des personnes qui viennent ici, sont des utilisateurs avertis...


Pour avoir une idée globale des membres qui viennent ici, il faut venir ici tous les jours, et force est de constater que tous les jours il y a de nouveaux membres qui ne passent jamais par la section Présentation, posent leur petit problème et puis s'en vont après 1 seul message une fois ou pas le problème résolu. 

Comme d'autres membres, pas forcément avertis ou calés, je prends la peine de faire un entretien régulier de mon OS X en cours. Dans 99 % des cas lors d'une MAJ d'un nouvel OS X par dessus l'ancien, il ne passe jamais rien de fâcheux. En fait je n'en ai jamais eu depuis Lion _(et non ce n'est pas de la chance, mais de la méthodologie)_.

Chacun à la sienne, elle vaut ce qu'elle vaut chez certains avec plus ou moins de succès. Quelle est la bonne formule ? Personne ne saurait le dire, car chacun à son propre raisonnement et jauge son environnement de travail d'une manière tout à fait personnel, et c'est normal.

Ceci dit, depuis Lion, j'ai fais un clone contenant tous mes logiciels préférés _(et à venir)_. Lors de MAJ de mes logiciels, je démarre sur mon clone, fais une copie sur le disque interne, fais les MAJ, vérifie que tout fonctionne et termine par un clone en écrasant l'ancien. Je ne me sers jamais du clone, à ce jour et depuis Lion, mes 2 Mac n'ont jamais plantés, hormis 2 ou 3 kernel panic avec un logiciel non compatible. Même motif, même punition lors d'une MAJ d'un OS X supérieur.


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Novembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je plussoie pleinement
> 
> Je rappelle, car il faut marteler cela sans cesse, que la *principale cause des dysfonctionnements* n'est pas contenue dans la RAM ni dans les disques utilisés, mais *est située entre la chaise et l'écran*.



Oui j'ai fait exprès d'avoir un décalage de son quand j'utilise mon enceinte bluetooth. Comme je voulais avoir se décalage j'ai installé Yosemite. 

J'aime bien aussi avoir une connexion wifi inconstante, j'ai mis une boite en verre très épais autour de ma box pour optimiser le wifi. 

J'aime bien aussi faire en sorte que dans aperçu ou autre, l'affichage des documents saccade lors d'un copié/coller, c'est ma faute je dois être trop exigent avec mon humble macbook. 

Et si la principale cause des dysfonctionnements n'est pas située entre la chaise et l'écran, mais à l'intérieur du disque dur ? 

Le poncif "le problème est entre la chaise et l'écran" revient quand même à exclure d'office tous les éléments internes et externes idem pour les événements. Je rêve d'un médecin qui te dit, "écoute tu es malade, mais le problème se situe entre tes cheveux et tes pieds."


----------



## Egon-058 (7 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> IL y a au moins une mise à jour dont mon MBP à se plaindre, c'est celle d'iTunes. Par moment j'ai un peu peur que le simple parcours des _playlists_ ne fasse s'envoler le malheureux, les ventilateurs à fond.



J'ai aussi quelques problèmes avec iTunes.  Un peu moins important que les tiens visiblement, mais il lag un poil aussi. As-tu une très grande bibliothèque ? J'ai l'impression qu'il essaye de tout pré-charger avant de laisser faire le défilement . Du coup ça rame un peu. T'as trouvé un moyen de l'améliorer ?


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> ...Et si la principale cause des dysfonctionnements n'est pas située entre la chaise et l'écran, mais à l'intérieur du disque dur ?  ...



Le résultat serait sans appel, un écran noir ou gris avec ou pas un point d'interrogation.


----------



## Egon-058 (7 Novembre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Oui j'ai fait exprès d'avoir un décalage de son quand j'utilise mon enceinte bluetooth. Comme je voulais avoir se décalage j'ai installé Yosemite.
> 
> J'aime bien aussi avoir une connexion wifi inconstante, j'ai mis une boite en verre très épais autour de ma box pour optimiser le wifi.
> 
> ...



Excellent ! Illustre parfaitement le problème ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h48 ----------




Locke a dit:


> Le résultat serait sans appel, un écran gris avec ou pas un point d'interrogation.



En effet si en plus de mettre une boite en plexi autour de la box il secoue son MBP comme un prunier ^^ Un petit crash disque est si vite arrivé (N'empêche qu'avoir ce point d'interrogation la première fois fait toujours bizarre ^^). Mais bon, en attendant le crash, il y a plein de surcouche soft dans ton HDD à remettre en cause  Mais après tout vu la "complexité" du boudin, je suis étonné que l'on ne puisse pas s'en servir aussi comme une raquette de tennis xD !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h50 ----------




Azurea a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Donc pour en revenir à votre réponse est-ce que les "ronchonneurs chroniques en manque d'humilité" sont'ils vraiment en tord ou posent t'ils "du haut de leur clavier" des questions pertinentes qui servent autant à eux même qu'à tous les lecteurs anonymes qui cherchent aussi une réponse !



+1000000000 

Les ronchonneurs du clavier en force !!! Non mais j'te jure ! Plus moyen de ronchonner tranquille...


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Novembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Le résultat serait sans appel, un écran noir ou gris avec ou pas un point d'interrogation.




Ou un problème logiciel mais tu avais très bien compris :rateau:


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2014)

Egon-058 a dit:


> J'ai aussi quelques problèmes avec iTunes.  Un peu moins important que les tiens visiblement, mais il lag un poil aussi. As-tu une très grande bibliothèque ? J'ai l'impression qu'il essaye de tout pré-charger avant de laisser faire le défilement . Du coup ça rame un peu. T'as trouvé un moyen de l'améliorer ?


Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas encore de moyen de le calmer ; j'y vais mollo.
[la bibliothèque contient environ 3500 albums donc autour de 45000 pistes, auxquels s'ajoutent un certain nombre de podcasts].


----------



## Egon-058 (7 Novembre 2014)

En effet, je comprends que cela puisse ramer, déjà que cela rame avec mes pauvres 13000 pistes . Dans tes listes de lecture ça rame aussi ? Tu y affiche les illustrations ? Chez moi c'est l'affichage des illustrations qui fait tout planter... Du coup j'évite les modes de présentation où elles sont visibles.


----------



## fau6il (7 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Si votre Mac date d'avant la sortie de Yosemite, il faut être *méthodique* *sauvegarder*.
> Il ne faut surtout pas imaginer que tous les cas possibles d'erreur ont pu être recensés puis corrigés avant la sortie du système. Ce n'est tout simplement pas possible.
> 
> Donc, il faut être _*prudent*_ et précautionneux.



_Il n'y a rien à ajouter car tout est dit. 
Le Sage a parlé, comme d'habitude.  _


----------



## Egon-058 (7 Novembre 2014)

fau6il a dit:


> _Il n'y a rien à ajouter car tout est dit.
> Le Sage a parlé, comme d'habitude.  _



Aaaaahhh un commentaire qui fait avancer le schmilblik (bonne orthographe ?) ! :rateau: C'est certes un excellent conseil, applicable à tous les OS et de tous temps, mais ça ne résout pas beaucoup les problèmes ^^


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2014)

Egon-058 a dit:


> Aaaaahhh un commentaire qui fait avancer le schmilblik (bonne orthographe ?) ! :rateau: C'est certes un excellent conseil, applicable à tous les OS et de tous temps, mais ça ne résout pas beaucoup les problèmes ^^


L'idée est plutôt d'éviter qu'ils ne surviennent. 

Par ailleurs, dans le a) de mon post je souligne que peu prennent le temps d'analyser leur activité pour pouvoir ensuite l'expliciter.

Concrètement, si j'ai un problème (de ralentissement ou autre : faut pas croire, j'en ai eu avec Lion et Mountain Lion, et des gonflants) je commence par essayer de le circonscrire, d'examiner son contexte, donc les programmes qui tournent, ceux qui sont installés (et peuvent avoir des services qui agissent en douce, comme Chrome), les éléments connectés etc.

Je ne dis pas que c'est simple à faire (tout le monde n'est pas également [compétent sur/intéressé par] le sujet). Mais ce constat n'empêche pas qu'on essaye.

Si on veut réussir à distinguer les _vrais_ bugs (les pénibles, qu'on ne peut éviter, qui requièrent une intervention du Saint-Siège (Cupertino)) des bugs occasionnels voire des faux bugs (oubli de mise à niveau ou juste un brin de ménage à faire), je ne vois pas d'autre moyen.


----------



## Egon-058 (7 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> L'idée est plutôt d'éviter qu'ils ne surviennent.
> 
> Par ailleurs, dans le a) de mon post je souligne que peu prennent le temps d'analyser leur activité pour pouvoir ensuite l'expliciter.
> 
> ...



Mais je suis plus qu'entièrement d'accord avec toi sur ce point !  Que cela soit pour l'informatique ou les problème de la vie courante d'ailleurs . Juste c'est plutôt un boulot pour toi et moi, enfin nous les Geeks quoi, de s'amuser à isoler, caractériser, et analyser le problème. D'autant que cela accélère souvent la résolution du problème ! ^^En revanche on ne peut pas vraiment reprocher au grand public de na pas le faire. Lui il aime que cela marche "out of the box" (même si je suis en désaccord profond avec ce concept et que pour moi la qualité d'un utilisateur réside en sa capacité à s'approprier l'objet).  Quoi qu'il en soit cela nous empêche pas de râler un bon coup et de faire remonter les énormissimes erreurs des dev' d'Apple, dont c'est le boulot véritable. Parce que là, quand même, on leur marche un peu le travail ^^pour quelle reconnaissance en plus ^^Ahhhh l'altruisme . Et puis faut pas l'cacher, gueuler un bon coup, ça soulage !!!!!


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2014)

Que veux-tu, mon statut ici m'enjoint la modération...


----------



## nickos_fr (7 Novembre 2014)

MacBook Pro retina mid 2012 8 go de mémoire ssd 500go
je l'utilise avec un écran externe de 24" pour,le moment aucun soucis à signaler tout fonctionne impec, j'ai même gagner un peu en autonomie 
j'utilise handoff entre un iPad Air et le mac avec Numbers super pratique.
le possibilité d'envoyer des sms et pas mal aussi et fonctionne bien et surtout enfin la possibilité d'échanger des fichier avec AirDrop entre mon iPad et le mac
bref pour le moment satisfait des fois aussi tout marche bien.


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Novembre 2014)

Egon-058 a dit:


> Mais je suis plus qu'entièrement d'accord avec toi sur ce point !  Que cela soit pour l'informatique ou les problème de la vie courante d'ailleurs . Juste c'est plutôt un boulot pour toi et moi, enfin nous les Geeks quoi, de s'amuser à isoler, caractériser, et analyser le problème. D'autant que cela accélère souvent la résolution du problème ! ^^En revanche on ne peut pas vraiment reprocher au grand public de na pas le faire. Lui il aime que cela marche "out of the box" (même si je suis en désaccord profond avec ce concept et que pour moi la qualité d'un utilisateur réside en sa capacité à s'approprier l'objet).  Quoi qu'il en soit cela nous empêche pas de râler un bon coup et de faire remonter les énormissimes erreurs des dev' d'Apple, dont c'est le boulot véritable. Parce que là, quand même, on leur marche un peu le travail ^^pour quelle reconnaissance en plus ^^Ahhhh l'altruisme . Et puis faut pas l'cacher, gueuler un bon coup, ça soulage !!!!!



Ce commentaire mériterai un débat


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Novembre 2014)

Moi, je parle de râleurs chroniques. Tous les ans, tous les OS X, le même discours, parfois par les mêmes que l&#8217;année d&#8217;avant.

Des bugs, il y en a et on va en découvrir de plus en plus au fur et à mesure qu&#8217;on va utiliser Yosemite.

Celui de Pages 5.5 et de Quicklook a été résolu hier soir avec une petite mise à jour. D&#8217;autres devront sûrement attendre 10.10.2.

C&#8217;était comme cela avec Tiger, avec Leopard, avec Snow Leopard, avec Lion, avec Mountain Lion, avec Mavericks. Cela sera pareil avec le successeur de Yosemite.

Signaler un problème est une chose, crier au scandale à la sortie d&#8217;un nouvel OS X en est une autre.

Et puis, il faut voir avec quel manque de logique sont parfois poussés ces cris d&#8217;orfraies. Je suis bien d&#8217;accords sur le fait que l&#8217;origine des problèmes est le plus souvent entre la chaise et le clavier. Un mauvais système, qu&#8217;on a rendu instable à force de bricoles et d&#8217;installations douteuses, ne va pas se transformer en bon par la magie de l&#8217;upgrade. Et Apple n&#8217;est absolument pas responsable de toutes les merdes que vous collectionnez.

Au fait, chez Apple, le client n&#8217;est pas roi. Dans l&#8217;informatique cupertiniène, il n&#8217;y a qu&#8217;un dieu, Steve Jobs, Tim Cook est son prophète, Johnny Ive son disciple. Le client suit les évangiles keynotés, accepte les commandements de mise à jour et se prépare avec joie pour la prochaine révolution technologique.

Sinon, le client peut toujours aller se faire voir ailleurs (chez tonton Billou par exemple) avec son tube de vaseline, ça fera des vacances aux autres. Tas d&#8217;hérétiques. L&#8217;hiver approche, ce serait la saison idéale pour quelques beaux autodafés devant les Apple Stores comme en Espagne au bon temps du roi Philippe II.


A part ça, Yosemite tourne toujours comme un charme sur mon iMac de 2010. Un bug dans la gestion de certaines polices otf constaté après signalement par un usager, une application tierce plus compatible, sinon ça se passe comme avec Mavericks. Je me suis habitué à Safari 8.


----------



## Egon-058 (8 Novembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Moi, je parle de râleurs chroniques. Tous les ans, tous les OS X, le même discours, parfois par les mêmes que l&#8217;année d&#8217;avant.
> 
> Des bugs, il y en a et on va en découvrir de plus en plus au fur et à mesure qu&#8217;on va utiliser Yosemite.
> 
> ...



 T'es *** ou tu le fais exprès ?! Désolé c'est sorti tout seul... Je comprendrai que les modos suppriment cet élan d'ardeur ! ^^

Non plus sérieusement, relis-tu tes propos de temps en temps ? Parce que là, soit c'est qu'il est tard et que je ne perçois plus le second degrés, soit tu as un sérieux problème mon p'tit ami...

Je suis d'accord sur le fait que certaines communautés s'emballent à propos de détails (voir beardgate, etc.), mais là quand même y a de quoi rire (ou pleurer).

Quand tu dis : "Au fait, chez Apple, le client n&#8217;est pas roi. Dans l&#8217;informatique cupertiniène, il n&#8217;y a qu&#8217;un dieu, Steve Jobs, Tim Cook est son prophète, Johnny Ive son disciple. Le client suit les évangiles keynotées, accepte les commandements de mise à jour et se prépare avec joie pour la prochaine révolution technologique."

Tu y crois vraiment ? Non rassures moi c'est un canular ! Bien tenté la caméra cachée ! 

Ce qui est marrant c'est que cette phrase sortie de son contexte peut parfaitement servir le propos inverse. C'est top ça ! (C'est beau la déformation linguistique). C'est tellement gros que l'on dirait que tu te moques à plein nez des moutons qui suivent les keynotes, et admirent Cook, Jobs, ou autres... Merci ! Je n'aurais franchement pas mieux dit moi même ! Nan franchement merci ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h39 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Ce commentaire mériterai un débat



Avec grand plaisir ! C'est toujours enrichissant de débattre ce genre de questions je trouve. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h40 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Que veux-tu, mon statut ici m'enjoint la modération...



Je respecte et j'admire. Moi par conséquent j'en profite 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h41 ----------




nickos_fr a dit:


> MacBook Pro retina mid 2012 8 go de mémoire ssd 500go
> je l'utilise avec un écran externe de 24" pour,le moment aucun soucis à signaler tout fonctionne impec, j'ai même gagner un peu en autonomie
> j'utilise handoff entre un iPad Air et le mac avec Numbers super pratique.
> le possibilité d'envoyer des sms et pas mal aussi et fonctionne bien et surtout enfin la possibilité d'échanger des fichier avec AirDrop entre mon iPad et le mac
> bref pour le moment satisfait des fois aussi tout marche bien.



En effet, airdrop et le partage de sms fonctionnent aussi fort bien chez moi ! C'est pour cela que j'ai installé Yosemite d'ailleurs


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Novembre 2014)

Je nai cité personne mais oublié que lorsquon crie «*aux cons*! » ils arrivent en courant. 

Ne demandons pas à certains plus quils ne sont capables.


----------



## Egon-058 (8 Novembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je nai cité personne mais oublié que lorsquon crie «*aux cons*! » ils arrivent en courant.
> 
> Ne demandons pas à certains plus quils ne sont capables.



A votre service Oh Grand Gourou... A votre service !  (et encore merci pour ce pamphlet ^^)


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Novembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je n&#8217;ai cité personne mais oublié que lorsqu&#8217;on crie «*aux cons*! » ils arrivent en courant.
> 
> Ne demandons pas à certains plus qu&#8217;ils ne sont capables.



Ah mais autant je suis d'accord avec toi sur windows, mais sur MAC OS avec quelqu'un qui ne télécharge que des applications autorisé par l'apple store (à moins de désactiver la fonction), je trouve ça juste lamentable. 

Un système fermé qui bug est 1000000 fois plus critiquable qu'un système ouvert avec des virus (ouai il faut aussi assumer la popularité d'un système). 

A un moment il y en a marre de se jeter la responsabilité l'un sur l'autre (tout en sachant qu'Hollande est responsable du froid en ce moment sur la France).

APPLE contrôle, si une application d'un pays de 10 habitants fait planter Yosemite c'est la faute d'APPLE.

Si des fonctions basiques comme itunes, le bluetooth et j'en passe merde, c'est la faute d'APPLE. 

Si Yosemite bug à cause d'un mec qui a installé macantiviruscleaner je ne sais pas quoi qui n'est pas "autorisé", bah c'est pour sa gueule. Mais dans la grande majorité des cas il n'y a pas besoin d'application extérieure. Il y a très fort à parier que le mec qui a dit "le problème est entre la chaise et le clavier" sort d'une école de commerce tellement il faut être idiot pour sortir une connerie pareille. Moi je vois bien le mec lors d'une enquête sur un crash d'avion "bon les mecs, l'affaire est bouclée, le problème est entre la queue de l'avion et le cockpit". Ah il y avait deux pilotes aussi, c'est de leurs fautes, pourquoi se faire chier à chercher ils sont morts. C'est quand même un raisonnement digne d'une huitre handicapée avec un problème de représentation physique, pour autant très basique. 

Le mec qui va balancer "si tu as un problème dans ta vie, il se situe entre la terre et la lune" il va recevoir un prix nobel ou quoi ?

Quoiqu'il me semble que le mec qui a dit qu'une guerre née d'un désaccord entre deux hommes était un intellectuel ... 

On peut finalement largement relativisé sur nos compétences, et même les "geeks" finalement sont surement autant ignorant que le grand public dans certains domaines.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2014)

il convient aussi de noter que depuis 2 ans , plus une seule majoration soft est 100% clean
Enfin bon , tant que Apple ne me force pas à utiliser son produit daube vedette Safari 
mais globalement , au final ca fonctionne bien
De toutes façons quand ca m'emm..je gueule ,je jette à l'eau 
et puis ...


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> il convient aussi de noter que depuis 2 ans , plus une seule majoration soft est 100% clean
> Enfin bon , tant que Apple ne me force pas à utiliser son produit daube vedette Safari
> mais globalement , au final ca fonctionne bien
> De toutes façons quand ca m'emm..je gueule ,je jette à l'eau
> et puis ...



Yavait un petit gosse lautre soir à la gare de lEst qui tirait un jouet tout simple composé dun cylindre qui faisait du bruit en roulant. Il parcourait méthodiquement les bandes pour les malvoyants. Ça résonnait dans toute la gare. Il était heureux.

Bon. Me cherche pas avec Safari. Je vis dans un pays civilisé, avec un président des bisous démocratiquement élu par un beau dimanche de mai. Ya pas les flics qui me trafiquent mon internet pour savoir si je vais porter une chemise jaune ou une chemise rouge pour aller au marché. Safari 8 : rapide, stable, que du bonheur. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h25 ----------

@JustTheWay

Le Mac App Store nest pas gage de qualité. Loin de là 

Les applications tierces relèvent des tiers et de ceux qui les installent, pas dApple.

On est en présence dun OS X jeune. Il ny a aucune urgence à installer Yosemite. Ce débat est récurant, un vrai marronnier.

Ça nest quand même pas sorcier de se renseigner, de vérifier la compatibilité de son matériel et de ses logiciels, de faire une sauvegarde, de sassurer des procédures de réinstallation.

Non. Ici, ça vient toujours pleurer après et râler contre le vilain Apple.

Jai installé Yosemite pour le nouveau Pages. Je me suis farci un bug débile avec Quicklook pendant trois semaines. Ils sont très cons à Cupertino davoir lâché cette version 5.5 sans vérifier le comportement du nouveau format avec une fonction de base du système. Maintenant, si jétais emmerdé dans mon travail, cest de ma faute. Je pouvais attendre les retours avant de me lancer. Note que je pouvais toujours récupérer la version précédente avec Time Machine. Bon, Apple a lâché la mise à jour correctrice et tout est rentré dans lordre.

Il y a un bug sournois avec certaines polices otf. Ça sort à limpression ou au PDF. Cest pour toutes les applications. Typique le bug de jeunesse.

Pour les avions ça me rappelle furieusement Airbus.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> @JustTheWay
> 
> Le Mac App Store nest pas gage de qualité. Loin de là
> 
> ...



Je plussoie.


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Novembre 2014)

Revenons donc non pas aux invectives mais à une curiosité, assez vicieuse, et presque pointue, avec laquelle je me suis coltinée quelques jours durant en compagnie dun interlocuteur de FileMaker France.

Pour fixer le contexte, je précise un point de réglage qui à son importance. Dans le cadre dutilisation du Finder, je me sers très majoritairement de la présentation en colonne. Pour disposer dun ajustement automatique des colonnes par un double-clic sur la barre de séparation. Pour pouvoir faire cela, dans les Préférences Système, onglet Général, option daffichage de la barre de défilement, loption « Automatiquement » est cochée.

Léditeur de script de FMP, très facile à utiliser selon moi, ouvre de nombreuses fenêtres auxiliaires associant les éléments à saisir ou à définir au contexte dune action de script. Lune delle sert à définir les termes dune requête. Et cest avec elle que je me suis battue. Devant modifier une requête, jai constaté que la requête à modifier nétait plus là. De fil en aiguille, et après avoir pris contact avec FileMaker France, je me suis rendu compte, tout à fait par hasard, que si la requête comportait deux termes devant apparaître lune au dessous de lautre, le second était affiché, mais pas le premier. Cela ma incité à utiliser la barre de défilement, « pour voir ». Ce faisant, jai vu la requête manquante apparaître. Jai fermé la fenêtre, puis lai ouverte à nouveau, et jeus la conformation de cette curiosité. Question : était-ce un bug de Yosemite ? Pour en avoir le cur net, je suis passé sous Mavericks, et jai eu conformation de ce que je savais déjà : il ny avait pas de problème. Ce qui tendait à faire penser que Yosemite était en cause.

Revenu sous Yosemite, jai observé avec attention le comportement de laffichage dans une fenêtre du même style quutilise FMP. Il existe une sorte délasticité qui fait que si lon pousse la barre de défilement au plus haut, elle a tendance à reculer, ou recule denviron une ligne. Dit autrement, la première ligne « monte » et se trouve « masquée ». Jai donc modifié le réglage de la barre de défilement, et le phénomène délasticité a disparu.

Après avoir relaté par le menu le résultat des essais à FileMaker France, jai eu confirmation de la reproduction du phénomène, et la notification de sa transmission à FileMaker USA.

Faut-il en conclure quil y a dysfonctionnement de Yosemite ou, peut-être, une légère variation dune API qui implique une modification de son paramétrage ou de son utilisation par FileMaker.

En ce qui me concerne, dans le cadre de lutilisation de FileMaker Pro que jutilise beaucoup, le phénomène est gênant. Mais, comme je lai identifié avec précision, je peux men accommoder en attendant que ce défaut soit corrigé. Vais-je hurler « au bug » ? Non. Peut-être nest-il pas inutile den faire part dans ce forum.


----------



## Egon-058 (8 Novembre 2014)

@Moonwalker

Y a vraiment un truc qui cloche chez toi mon ami ! Franchement... Ce n'est quand même pas très compliquer de comprendre que : "*lorsque un produit sort, il se doit d'être si ce n'est parfait, parfaitement fonctionnel !* J'en ai rien à secouer qu'un système en beta soit buggé ! C'est son rôle. Mais à partir du moment où un produit arrive sur le marché, il ne devrait plus y avoir *aucun bug* en théorie ! Ca s'est déjà vu où qu'une entreprise (mis à part pour certaines rares qui dérogent malheureusement à cette règle parce qu'une bande d'abrutis qui n'ont même pas d'action chez eux prennent leur défense alors que les dites firmes se foutent royalement de ce qu'ils pensent et même de leur bonheur, et qu'elles ont de bien meilleurs avocats à temps plein payés un fortune !!!!!) avait le droit de sortir un produit défectueux (Oui un manque de fonctionnalité prévue c'est un produit DEFECTUEUX) ?!!! Par conséquent, comme pour tout produit défectueux, c'est à l'entreprise de prendre en charge l'ENTIERETE de la réparation (dans ce cas la réinstallation du système à son état d'origine pour pas un pesos) ou à la limite la correction RAPIDE du défaut ! 

Désolé Bro, mais c'est comme cela. C'est la loi ! Loi qui est justement issue en partie de ce beau pays que tu affectionnes tant ! Alors quoi que tu dises, sur ce point là, tu te plantes. :hein: Désolé !

Donc en conclusion, oui on a le droit, et même le devoir en temps que consommateur de "râler" comme tu dis contre non pas la "méchante" Apple, mais l'Apple coupable de délit. Ou tout du moins on à le droit d'aller voir un apple store pour leur faire corriger leurs erreurs pour pas un rond et chercher pour nous une solution. D'ailleurs, si tout le monde faisait cela, tu verrais qu'Apple irait beaucoup plus vite pour corriger les problèmes (dixit mail et gmail par exemple).

D'autant plus, et ça c'est pour enfoncer le clou mon petit boulet, c'est encore un comble de dire qu'il "faut faire attention avant d'installer un système nouveau" (qui a pourtant été présenté officiellement dans les **** de Keynote que tu chéris tant !) alors qu'Apple elle même envoie des *LETTRES AUX CLIENTS* pour qu'ils fassent la mise à jour. Alors, par pitié, repense à ton jugement une dernière fois s'il te plait :afraid: ! cf l'article sur iOS 8 dans MacG.

Enfin, je rappelle qu'ici on est des Geeks, c'est notre plaisir de rechercher ce genre de choses. Mais un utilisateur lambda il n'a VRAIMENT PAS QUE CA A FOUTRE de chercher à se renseigner sur la mise à jour d'un système informatique qui a été officiellement déclaré comme fonctionnel puisque officiellement conseillé à l'installation.

*CQFD*

@JustTheWay

Parfaitement d'accord. Et d'ailleurs même si je suis un geek, il y a tellement de chose que je ne connais pas encore, ne serait-ce qu'en informatique ! Mais j'ai hâte de les apprendre ! :love:

@Iluro_64

Si c'est utile ! Ca permettra probablement au moins à un utilisateur de se sentir moins seul et moins coupable d'avoir installé certains softs ! Et surtout de perdre moins de temps à *se demander ce qu'il a fait de mal* puisque ce n'est en réalité en rien de sa faute (n'est pas Moonwalker !!! )


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Novembre 2014)

Mec.

Le mieux pour toi est de te faire prescrire un calmant et d&#8217;envoyer la facture à Apple.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bon. Me cherche pas avec Safari.
> 
> :



M'accuserait on ?
Allons allons qu'est que vous allez chercher là..! N'empêche que dans certaines de nos écoles, le coup du scorpion est désigné aux futurs agents sous le nom de coup du Chanoine !
Et le coup du dynamitage du Boeing avec 114 activistes bélouchistanais à bord ? Est-ce qu'il porte un nom ?
Jamais entendu parler de ça !
Et la liquidation du réseau Knigsmark ? 40 personnes dans du mazout en flammes, c'est rien, mais bon, faut le faire ! Vous me répondrez que sur ces 40 personnes...
Je ne vous répondrai rien du tout ! Je ne vous parle plus !


----------



## BourrinOman (8 Novembre 2014)

A mon tour de donner mon avis.

Je ne suis, moi non plus, pas du tout content de cette version. Elle rame beaucoup pour du Mac. et le seul navigateur internet que j'utilise (Firefox) rame également. De plus, si par malheur je le quitte, il reste quand-même actif et il m'est impossible de le rouvrir ou de le forcer à quitter.

Pour finir, je parle au présent mais je dirais que c'est à cause de Yosemite que j'ai planté mon ordi depuis avant-hier (je vous parle depuis un ordi demprunt).


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2014)

BourrinOman a dit:


> A mon tour de donner mon avis.
> 
> Je ne suis, moi non plus, pas du tout content de cette version. Elle rame beaucoup pour du Mac. et le seul navigateur internet que j'utilise (Firefox) rame également. De plus, si par malheur je le quitte, il reste quand-même actif et il m'est impossible de le rouvrir ou de le forcer à quitter.
> 
> Pour finir, je parle au présent mais je dirais que c'est à cause de Yosemite que j'ai planté mon ordi depuis avant-hier (je vous parle depuis un ordi demprunt).



Chacun y va de sa petite complainte, mais tout un chacun ne procède pas de la même façon, petit exemple...


Locke a dit:


> ...Ceci dit, depuis Lion, j'ai fais un clone contenant tous mes logiciels préférés _(et à venir)_. Lors de MAJ de mes logiciels, je démarre sur mon clone, fais une copie sur le disque interne, fais les MAJ, vérifie que tout fonctionne et termine par un clone en écrasant l'ancien. Je ne me sers jamais du clone, à ce jour et depuis Lion, mes 2 Mac n'ont jamais plantés, hormis 2 ou 3 kernel panic avec un logiciel non compatible. Même motif, même punition lors d'une MAJ d'un OS X supérieur...


...et je suis sous Yosemite sans aucun couac depuis Lion, ou si peu.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Novembre 2014)

BourrinOman a dit:


> A mon tour de donner mon avis.
> 
> Je ne suis, moi non plus, pas du tout content de cette version. Elle rame beaucoup pour du Mac. et le seul navigateur internet que j'utilise (Firefox) rame également. De plus, si par malheur je le quitte, il reste quand-même actif et il m'est impossible de le rouvrir ou de le forcer à quitter.
> 
> Pour finir, je parle au présent mais je dirais que c'est à cause de Yosemite que j'ai planté mon ordi depuis avant-hier (je vous parle depuis un ordi demprunt).



Ça nest pas un comportement normal, mais ce nest parce que ça tarrive avec Yosemite que cest Yosemite qui débloque.

Tas peut-être un problème hardware sous-jacent qui sest manifesté à loccasion de linstallation.

Yosemite, même en 10.10.0 est largement utilisable. Il ny a aucun bug de cette ampleur.


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Novembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> [/COLOR]@JustTheWay
> 
> Le Mac App Store n&#8217;est pas gage de qualité. Loin de là&#8230;
> 
> ...





Non mais qu'il soit jeune n'est pas une excuse, d'ailleurs c'est très relatif vu la longue expérience .....

Ensuite quand APPLE décide de contrôler (même si le choix reste ouvert à l'utilisateur), il est encore plus responsable, c'est juste logique. (Ce qui n'enlève en rien la responsabilité également du développeur) mais c'est APPLE qui se retourne contre un développeur en retirant le logiciel, pas les commentaires négatifs ....)

Vraiment je ne vois pas pourquoi vous cherchez des excuses à APPLE, entendre "tu n'avais qu'à pas installer Yosemite, c'est de ta faute pas celle d'APPLE", l'OS est "jeune" (déjà avec windows phone cet argument me donnait envie de vomir, c'est pareil avec APPLE). APPLE n'est plus une strat-up.

Alors oui le problème peut venir de l'utilisateur, mais il n'y a strictement aucun intérêt à dire ça, d'ailleurs moi entre mon clavier et ma chaise il y a souvent mon chat et il déteste être accusé à tort.


----------



## BourrinOman (8 Novembre 2014)

> Ça n&#8217;est pas un comportement normal, mais ce n&#8217;est parce que ça t&#8217;arrive avec Yosemite que c&#8217;est Yosemite qui débloque.



Sauf que quand je lis les impressions de ce sujet, je vois quand-même que plusieurs membres ont, eux aussi, des "petits" problèmes (barre absentre sur Google Chrome, ipod non reconnus sous !yosemite...).

si plusieurs de ces membres ont, eux aussi, des problèmes, je pense que là, ça vient plus de Yosemite que de moi.

De plus, plusieurs personnes a qui j'en ai parlé ont eu des retour négatifs sur cette mise à jour.


----------



## jogary (8 Novembre 2014)

Même sous MAVERICKS, je pouvais moduler le son au démarrage 
Depuis YOSEMITE, cela ne fonctionne plus du tout...:mouais:

http://www5e.biglobe.ne.jp/~arcana/index.en.html

Une idée pour faire baisser ce son ?


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2014)

BourrinOman a dit:


> Sauf que quand je lis les impressions de ce sujet, je vois quand-même que plusieurs membres ont, eux aussi, des "petits" problèmes (barre absentre sur Google Chrome, ipod non reconnus sous !yosemite...).
> 
> *si plusieurs de ces membres ont, eux aussi, des problèmes, je pense que là, ça vient plus de Yosemite que de moi*.
> 
> De plus, plusieurs personnes a qui j'en ai parlé ont eu des retour négatifs sur cette mise à jour.



Et bien, il va falloir vous remettre en question, ça ne fait pas de mal, mais ça permettrait de cibler ce que vous ne faites pas correctement. Non ?

Google Chrome n'est pas une application Apple, et si son installation faite par TES soins est foireuse, que veux-tu que Yosemite y soit pour quelque chose. Logique non ?

Et le reste est du même niveau, c'est à dire, êtes vous sûrs que votre OS X en cours était sain avant de passer à la MAJ ? Encore logique non ?

Et si le ou les problèmes surviennent après une clean install, alors le problème est celui qui est sur la chaise. Fin de la logique. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h45 ----------




jogary a dit:


> Même sous MAVERICKS, je pouvais moduler le son au démarrage
> Depuis YOSEMITE, cela ne fonctionne plus du tout...:mouais:
> 
> http://www5e.biglobe.ne.jp/~arcana/index.en.html
> ...


Aucun souci sous Yosemite.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Novembre 2014)

BourrinOman a dit:


> Sauf que quand je lis les impressions de ce sujet, je vois quand-même que plusieurs membres ont, eux aussi, des "petits" problèmes (barre absentre sur Google Chrome, ipod non reconnus sous !yosemite...).
> 
> si plusieurs de ces membres ont, eux aussi, des problèmes, je pense que là, ça vient plus de Yosemite que de moi.
> 
> De plus, plusieurs personnes a qui j'en ai parlé ont eu des retour négatifs sur cette mise à jour.


Sur les forum techniques ne postent que les gens qui ont des problèmes et ceux qui essayent de les résoudre.

Si tu ne vois pas la différence entre une anomalie d&#8217;interface dans un logiciel tiers et un Mac qui devient inutilisable, si pour toi c&#8217;est du pareil au même, ben reste dans tes certitudes. Qu&#8217;y puis-je ?

Je te dis que l&#8217;état normal de Yosemite ce n&#8217;est pas ça. Vérifie le disque, réinstalle l&#8217;OS de zéro, mais il y a peu de chances qu&#8217;une mise à jour y change quelque chose parce que c&#8217;est un problème qui ne concerne que toi.

Au bout du compte, je m&#8217;en fout un peu. Mon Mac tourne parfaitement avec Yosemite. Je n&#8217;ai aucun ralentissement. Même Firefox n&#8217;est pas plus bourin que d&#8217;habitude. Je dirais que pour une 10.x.0 c&#8217;est un très bon cru.


----------



## bompi (8 Novembre 2014)

La seule application tierce que j'ai désactivée est Dropbox, car elle patinait méchamment. Firefox est semblable à lui-même.

Mais, encore une fois : j'ai bien installé les dernières versions de toutes mes applications. Non que ce soit un gage d'infaillibilité mais au moins elles prennent en compte le nouveau système (ou au moins Mavericks).

Quant au débat, je pense qu'il ne mènera nulle part. Dans un sens, c'est compréhensible vu la complexité de son objet, sous une apparente et trompeuse simplicité. Autant laisser les choses en l'état, dans ce cas.


----------



## Jacques L (8 Novembre 2014)

Egon-058 a dit:


> Enfin, je rappelle qu'ici on est des Geeks, c'est notre plaisir de rechercher ce genre de choses. Mais un utilisateur lambda il n'a VRAIMENT PAS QUE CA A FOUTRE de chercher à se renseigner sur la mise à jour .../...)


Ça me fais plaisir d'apprendre que je suis un geek&#8239;

Dans Egon, il n'y a pas Ego des fois&#8239; parce que, quelle virulence pour quelqu'un qui n'a écrit qu'une douzaine de post sur MacG, cette arrivée est triomphale&#8239;

En transposant l'erreur qui se trouverait entre la chaise et le clavier, dans le domaine de l'automobile, il est bien connu que ce sont les voitures qui par pure perversité de leur constructeurs, balancent leur conducteur dans un fossé&#8239;:sleep:


----------



## da capo (8 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Quant au débat, je pense qu'il ne mènera nulle part.



J'ai pu le constater.

Cordialement.


----------



## docbike (8 Novembre 2014)

Oui ... j'ai un problème à peu près similaire.
Quand je crée un dossier sur le bureau pour y télécharger quelques photos, ou fichiers ...
A la première ouverture du dossier, celui-ci est vide ! (fenêtre blanche ..). je dois le fermer et l'ouvrir à nouveau pour voir apparaitre le contenu !! 
De plus, les fichiers et leur titre apparaissent comme "dédoublés" et il devient quasi impossible d'actionner la barre de défilement !
Ce même problème se produit d'ailleurs lors de la connexion d'une clé USB ... lorsque je double-clique ensuite sur son disque monté sur le bureau !

J'ai montré tout ça à un spécialiste Apple du Genius bar, qui a reconnu que ce dysfonctionnement provenait de Yosemite, après avoir testé ma clé USB avec succès sur un matériel équipé de Mavericks !
Car, effectivement, mon problème se produisait aussi sur leur matériel d'expo sous Yosemite ...
(petite précision : j'utilise un Macbook Pro Retina !!??)

Suis donc en attente d'une prochaine MAJ ... (


Pardon ... je réponds là à la question de iluro_64 !


----------



## jogary (8 Novembre 2014)

jogary a dit:


> Même sous MAVERICKS, je pouvais moduler le son au démarrage
> Depuis YOSEMITE, cela ne fonctionne plus du tout...:mouais:
> 
> http://www5e.biglobe.ne.jp/~arcana/index.en.html
> ...



Bon...je me suis débrouillé tout seul et là, j'ai trouvé la soluce avec le terminal :

sudo nvram SystemAudioVolume=%80

==> Plus aucun bruit ! 

( sinon, retour YOS  :mon firefox rame.... si si...


----------



## jennafassi (9 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour   J'ai installé Yosemite V. 10.10 hier: Un souci: j'ai perdu "mail" , Messagesla mise à niveau a échoué,  L'index de votre Mail a été endommagé) . impossible aussi de faire la MAJ de "Java8 Update25". J'ai iMac, j'avais OS X 10.6.8  Merci de votre aide.


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Novembre 2014)

jogary a dit:


> Même sous MAVERICKS, je pouvais moduler le son au démarrage
> Depuis YOSEMITE, cela ne fonctionne plus du tout...:mouais:
> 
> http://www5e.biglobe.ne.jp/~arcana/index.en.html
> ...



Désomé pour toi !
Je n'ai pas du tout ce problème !


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Novembre 2014)

jennafassi a dit:


> Bonjour   J'ai installé Yosemite V. 10.10 hier: Un souci: j'ai perdu "mail" , Messagesla mise à niveau a échoué,  L'index de votre Mail a été endommagé) . impossible aussi de faire la MAJ de "Java8 Update25". J'ai iMac, j'avais OS X 10.6.8  Merci de votre aide.



De 10.6 à 10.10 cest plus le grand écart mais le Grand Canyon.

Récupère le contenu de tes BAL dans ~/Library/Mail et reconfigure Mail à la main.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (10 Novembre 2014)

D'où l'intérêt d'une clean install.
Une simple mise à jour augmente vraiment le risque que les applis ne s'y retrouvent plus ensuite...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2014)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> D'où l'intérêt d'une clean install.
> Une simple mise à jour augmente vraiment le risque que les applis ne s'y retrouvent plus ensuite...



J'ai rarement fait des clean install et je ne m'en suis jamais porté plus mal.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Novembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> J'ai rarement fait des clean install et je ne m'en suis jamais porté plus mal.


Tant mieux pour toi (et pour moi : j'ai la même expérience),
mais tu dois faire les mises à niveau au fil de leurs sorties successives, sans passer directement de 10.6 à 10.10.

Ce n'est pas tant que le fossé est infranchissable en lui-même, 
mais on a largement eu le temps d'encrasser le système et d'accumuler des scories au fil des installations et désinstallations : cinq ans


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Novembre 2014)

Je procède dabord par mise à jour. La clean cest quelques mois après si je trouve des choses qui clochent ou pour le plaisir de faire un grand ménage.

Le problème nest pas là. Mail a été grandement modifié à partir de Lion. Le Sandboxing a pas mal changé les choses aussi.

Dailleurs, Apple a fait des mises à jour spéciales pour les migrations, notamment vers Mavericks.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2014)

Petit à petit , comme un bon cognac , Yosemite vieillit bien
de plus en plus stable , de moins en moins gourmand
les choses se mettent en placent 
je garde les bonnes applications , dégage celles qui vieillissent mal 
vire les extensions à problème ( cad presque toutes )
Safari et Quicktime aux oubliettes ( comme d'hab )
Adblock au cachot
Flash Player dans les douves
globalement satisfait de Yosemite supérieur à Mavericks
je tenais à le dire 
2 points à la ligne ouvrez les guillemets et fermez vos gueules
epicetou


----------



## albani5 (11 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, 
Sous Yosemite depuis son lancement et passé de Snow Léo via la mise a jour, je suis super decu de ces nouveaux graphismes, peut etre specialements concus pour les ecrans retina mais sur mon imac mi 2011 je trouve avoir perdu en qualité d affichage.
Mon regret le plus gros vient de itunes. Terminé le Cover Flow et assez surpris de ne pas voir plus de commentaires a ce sujet  car franchement je ne comprend pas comment une boite comme Apple puisse confectionner des mis a jours qui  font perdre a ce logiciel si performant toute son originalité d affichage.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2014)

albani5 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Sous Yosemite depuis son lancement et passé de Snow Léo via la mise a jour, je suis super decu de ces nouveaux graphismes, peut etre specialements concus pour les ecrans retina mais sur mon imac mi 2011 je trouve avoir perdu en qualité d affichage.
> Mon regret le plus gros vient de itunes. Terminé le Cover Flow et assez surpris de ne pas voir plus de commentaires a ce sujet  car franchement je ne comprend pas comment une boite comme Apple puisse confectionner des mis a jours qui  font perdre a ce logiciel si performant toute son originalité d affichage.



Cover Flow cest fini depuis belle lurette. Ça na rien à voir avec Yosemite mais avec iTunes 11. Et à lépoque cela avait pas mal fait jaser, puis on sest résigné. Perso, jen ai plus rien à carrer.

De Snow à Yosemite, effectivement ya un choc. Ça fait rien que 5 ans que le Léopard des neiges est sorti.


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Novembre 2014)

Les trois façons différentes de communiquer entre les appareils Apple sous Yosemite et iOS 8 sont peut-être fonctionnelles. Mais les mettre en uvre m'est apparu comme un long chemin mouvementé et sans fin.

Suivre scrupuleusement les informations données par Apple dans les pages Web dédiées à ce sujet, ou celles ( les mêmes pour ainsi dire) données par Nicolas Furno dans son livre ne m'ont pas été d'un grand secours. Pas davantage le forum d'iOS 8 et des i-bidules où l'on patauge à qui mieux mieux.* L'article suivant* (lien donné par Nico1971, un participant du forum iOS 8) résume parfaitement l'imbroglio fonctionnel auquel l'on est confronté.


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Novembre 2014)

Par email, en PJ, j'ai reçu des documents au format PDF, à compléter et à renvoyer. Jusque là, rien d'anormal.

Lorsque j'ai voulu les ouvrir "bêtement", au moyen d'Aperçu, pour voir de quoi il s'agissait, je me suis fait jeter par un message de Yosemite me disant que ce n'était pas un fichier PDF ou bien qu'il était endommagé. M'est avis que c'est Aperçu qui est "dérangé", car j'ai pu ouvrir les fichiers en question via Adobe Reader, les éditer pour la réponse, et les renvoyer par courrier postal.

En bref, Aperçu, qui est censé ouvrir la plupart des fichiers dont les PDF, a des ratés avec certains de ces derniers.

est-ce un gag connu, ou bien est-ce en rapport avec certains propos qu'il me semble avoir lus dans certains fils ?


----------



## bompi (12 Novembre 2014)

Je n'ai pas remarqué d'anomalie. Par exemple, j'ai pu ouvrir les divers PDF que je lisais avant l'installation de 10.10 et chaque fois que j'en ouvre un ça se passe bien (PDF "simples" en général, mais éventuellement lourds).
J'ai même ouvert le formulaire (avec Javascript intégré) de demande de passeport sans problème (à l'usage, c'est quand même plus pratique avec Adobe, même si le formulaire est buggé, dans tous les cas).


----------



## Azurea (12 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

aucune anomalie constatée pour la lecture des .pdf (que j'utilise entr'autre énormément dans un site).

Apercu ne me crée aucun problèmes


----------



## alinf34 (12 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai cru télécharger Yosémite, et à l'arrivée je me retrouve avec les notifications de Windoxs 8 à droite du bureau et des transparences à la Linux sur le reste du bureau. Le genre de truc qui gêne et déconcentre quand on bosse 

J'ai désactivé la transparence, mais la barre de menu noire cache la plupart de mes icones.

A vouloir faire trop beau, on finit par faire très laid.

Comme j'ai fait la MAJ sur un DDE, je reste sous Mavericks jusqu'à ce qu'un doué en informatique propose des patchs pour rendre le bureau de Yosemite plus agréable à mes yeux.

C'était mon coup de gueule


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Novembre 2014)

Je viens de me rappeler d'où proviennent ces fichiers.

L'un d'eux vient de ma banque. Le message est le suivant :


> Impossible d'ouvrir RIBIO.PDF, car cette application provient d'un développeur non identifié.
> 
> Vos préférences de sécurité ne permettent que l'installation d'apps duMac Apple Store et de développeurs identifiés.
> 
> PluginProcess.app a téléchargé ce fichier à 16:40


Les trois autres proviennent d'Orange. Le message est le suivant :



> Impossible d'ouvrir file.pdf.
> Il est peut-être endommagé ou d'un format non reconnu par Aperçu


----------



## Locke (12 Novembre 2014)

alinf34 a dit:


> ...J'ai désactivé la transparence, mais la barre de menu noire cache la plupart de mes icones...



Désactiver la transparence ne cache pas les icônes, sauf si dans Préférences Système/Général tu as coché Utiliser une barre des menus et un Dock foncés.


----------



## da capo (12 Novembre 2014)

Ah ben tiens, lorsque j'ai écris ici tantôt je ne déclarais n'avoir aucun souci depuis ma simple mise à jour vers 10.10.

En fait j'en rencontre un : pour des raisons que je ne m'explique pas, les paramètres de certains compte de messagerie (imap SSL port 993 authentification par mot de passe) basculent de façon aléatoire vers l'imap sur le port 143 (sans SSL bien sûr).
Et comme Mail fait son difficile, lorsque cela se produit, je suis obligé à minima de cocher la case autorisant une authentification non sécurisée ou de repasser en SSL.

Bref, un peu pénible.
Mais pour être complet :
- ce bug ne s'est déclaré que bien après l'installation de Yosemite.
- les deux comptes concernés sont des adresses chez free.fr.
- ce matin, cela s'est produit sur une des adresse et pas l'autre, ce soir, sur la deuxième tandis que la première n'a pas muté.
- j'utilise aussi une adresse gmail utilisant SSL en imap avec authentification par mot de passe, mais sans souci.

Yosemite ? Free ?
Je dirais free mais&#8230;
Je dirais Yosemite pour les réglages qui se transforment comme par magie.

D'autres que moi rencontrent ce petit problème ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Novembre 2014)

Oui : http://www.magazine-avosmac.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=14756


----------



## Rikly (13 Novembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Désomé pour toi !
> Je n'ai pas du tout ce problème !


Terminal:

sudo nvram SystemAudioVolume=" "


----------



## da capo (13 Novembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Oui : http://www.magazine-avosmac.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=14756



J'ai lu réponses dans ce fil et en effet, l'option proposée me semble adaptée.

A savoir décocher l'option "détecter automatiquement et conserver les réglages de comptes"

Je teste et je verrai bien mais cela me semble plutôt bien comme idée.


----------



## carvi84 (13 Novembre 2014)

Sait on quand dragon dictate sera compatible à ce Yosemite ?
Un utilisateur de marvericks pourrait il me dire si la version 4.0.6 tourne sur cet OS
Je ne suis pas allergique en tant que tel à Yosemite , je demande seulement que les apps que j'utilise quotidiennement tournent dessus 
Merci pour vos réponses 



 cordialement  
ccim12


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Novembre 2014)

Pour mon problème de décalage bluetooth je test la beta, de toute manière, je verrai pas le changement, j'ai déjà l'impression d'être sur une version beta, sur d'autre forum il parait que cela règle le problème ...

Ouai bah enfaite non, au lieu de 5 secondes, il y en a deux ... et le son coupe toujours rien que en défilant les pages internet ...


----------



## Mathias170390 (14 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir, alors pour moi, après 2 semaines sous Yosemite, sur un MBP 13" de 2011, j'en suis globalement satisfait, même s'il reste quelques imperfections (sous safari 8 surtout, parfois ne sortie de veille, il refuse de charger les pages, obligé de quitter safari et de relancer, sinon aucun soucis, je trouve la nouvelle interface plutôt sympa, sauf pour le rouge de iTunes =p, et mon autonomie a encore augmenté (8h maintenant) =), sinon voilà, très sympa =)

J'ai oublié le plus sympa pour moi il ne met plus 3 min pour s'éteindre, mais 3 secondes


----------



## Souvaroff (15 Novembre 2014)

Alors, Après une petite Semaine Sur Yosemite, je Suis relativement Perplexe

Aux premiers abords comme ça, ca semble plutôt sympa tout. Mais alors Que tout fonctionnait a Merveille sur Mavericks, Lààà J'ai sévèrement perdu en réactivité !!! 

Par exemple Safari n'est que Catastrophe. C'est très aléatoire, suivant le site visité, ou même suivant son humeur... Puisqu'il arrive qu'au lancement, il rame alors qu'aucune page n'est affiché. & Parfois tout fonctionne a merveille jusque.. ?? 

Au Choix, Flash Ou pas. Mais généralement le Contenu Web qui merde












En Tous cas, c'est tellement régulier & tellement énervant que l'engin en deviens inutilisable !!


Également au démarrage, J'ai pas mal de temps devant moi, avant de pouvoir pleinement utiliser mon mac Je Compte bien 5-6 minutes avant de pouvoir l'utiliser. (Démarrage & ouverture de session comprise) 

J'entends le HD qui gratte qui cherche... Je Sais pas c'qu'il fout ?? Alors qu'avant La MAJ, ca tournait sans problèmes.

J'ai plus ou moins fouillé sur le Web a trouver une solution... Mais rien de bien utile

Je Suis un grand habitué du Mac depuis 1998, Donc j'ai un peu passé en revue toutes les solutions de passage, Autorisations réparations, NVram J'ai même fait effacer l'espace libre, pensant que ca pourrait alléger le HD (Il reste pourtant 630Go de libre).

J'ai viré les extensions Safari, j'ai réinitialisé, remis   Bref Quand il veux il M'énerve tell'ment que J'pourrais m'en coller une ! 


Pour le moment, Je suis a 2 doigts de restaurer une Sauvegarde Mavericks !!


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Novembre 2014)

Restaurer Mavericks ? Pourquoi pas ? Tout le monde n&#8217;est pas fait pour essuyer les plâtres d&#8217;un OS.

T&#8217;es à jour de Flash ? On est à la version 15.0.0.223.

Safari 8 tourne comme une horloge chez moi. Je n&#8217;ai que ClickToFlash et Ghostery comme extensions. Au niveau plug-ins internet, les classiques Flash, Silverlight et Flip4Mac. Tous à jour.

Si tu veux savoir pourquoi le DD gratte, consulte le moniteur d&#8217;activité et la console.


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Novembre 2014)

Souvaroff a dit:


> Alors, Après une petite Semaine Sur Yosemite, je Suis relativement Perplexe
> 
> 
> 
> Pour le moment, Je suis a 2 doigts de restaurer une Sauvegarde Mavericks !!



Je ne suis pas aussi radical pour revenir en arrière, mais parfois j'y songe, compte tenu des dysfonctionnements, petits ou grands, que je répertorie au fil des jours.

Concernant la mise en route, je n'ai pas de problème. Il est vrai qu'avec la machine que j'ai, ça ne prend que quelques secondes
Concernant Safari : c'est une sorte de point "dur". Quand j'appelle
 un site, je vois la barre de chargement afficher deux centimètres de fin ruban bleu, puis il ne se passe plus rien. Au bout d'un "certain temps", variable, trop long et stressant la fenêtre sollicité s'ouvre enfin, tandis que le ruban bleu achève sa course en un clin d'il. Puis, lorsque le site est atteint il arrive, non pas parfois, mais trop souvent, que la roue multicolore s'affiche, et qu'il faille passer par *"Forcer à quitter"* pour tuer* Contenu Web Safari (ne répond pas)*. Mais il y aussi le même "gag" avec des indications différentes et concernant toujours un accès via Safari. Il y a aussi plus. Je ne peux plus regarder "confortablement" une émission de TV, en fin d'après-midi, sur France 2. Soit l'émission n'est pas accrochée, et si elle est accrochée, elle se désynchronise suffisamment souvent et longtemps pour passer à autre chose.
Mais il y a d'autres dysfonctionnements. Les plus graves et les plus dommageables concernent les communications entre Mac et iPhone. Par exemple : impossible de transférer des photos contenues dans l'iPhone vers le Mac, que ce soit avec AirDrop, BlueTooth, ou le câble de connexion. J'ai consacré quelques posts à ce sujet.
Le comble, pour faire cette opération, l'on m'a recommandé un petit logiciel INSTASHARE, qui remplace parfaitement AirDrop.
Le comble, à nouveau, la connexion Bluetooth fonctionne parfaitement avec un smartphone Androïd. Avec un iPhone, lorsqu'on a établi le jumelage et la connexion, lorsqu'on veut parcourir le contenu de l'iPhone, un message est affichée dans la fenêtre ouverte : Cet appareil n'offre pas les services requis. De la même façon, lorsqu'on veut envoyer un fichier à l'iPhone,  le même message est affichée dans la fenêtre ouverte : Cet appareil n'offre pas les services requis. J'ai toutefois un doute à ce sujet-là. J'ai lu quelque part (notice technique d'Orange pour l'iPhone 5c), en effet, que la fonction de base Transfert de données n'existait pas dans iOS (je cite : L'iPhone ne peut pas non plus recevoir ni envoyer des données via Bluetooth).
Il en est de même pour la connexion USB, et la connexion Wi-Fi.

En regardant se problème sous un autre angle, on se rend compte qu'Apple ne retient des standards de communications que ce qui permet d'être rigoureusement "cloitré" dans l'écosystème. Dans ce cas de figure-là, encore faudrait-il que la mise en uvre soit bien décrite pour que ce soit parfaitement opérationnel, car, hormis le carnet d'adresses que j'ai retrouvé intégralement dans l'iphone, nenni pour le calendrier, nenni pour les emails. Quant aux photos, vu l'usine à gaz que c'est, je reste un peu méfiant.

Encore une dernière : dans certaine conditions non encore bien déterminées (sinon en cours d'utilisation de FileMaker Pro), pour pouvoir faire restaurer un fichier FMP par Time Machine, il faut que je "reboote" la machine.
En bref, je pense qu'il y a un déficit d'explications sur certains problèmes avérés, ou sur certains pré-requis.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h59 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Pour mon problème de décalage bluetooth je test la beta, de toute manière, je verrai pas le changement, j'ai déjà l'impression d'être sur une version beta, sur d'autre forum il parait que cela règle le problème ...
> 
> Ouai bah enfaite non, au lieu de 5 secondes, il y en a deux ... et le son coupe toujours rien que en défilant les pages internet ...



Je compatis à tes soucis audio, non pas parce que j'ai le même problème, mais  d'autres, et parce que je trouve qu'il y a des "bizareries" dans les communications entre Yosemite et iOS 8


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas aussi radical pour revenir en arrière, mais parfois j'y songe, compte tenu des dysfonctionnements, petits ou grands, que je répertorie au fil des jours.
> 
> Concernant la mise en route, je n'ai pas de problème. Il est vrai qu'avec la machine que j'ai, ça ne prend que quelques secondes
> *Concernant Safari : c'est une sorte de point "dur". Quand j'appelle
> un site, je vois la barre de chargement afficher deux centimètres de fin ruban bleu, puis il ne se passe plus rien. Au bout d'un "certain temps", variable, trop long et stressant la fenêtre sollicité s'ouvre enfin, tandis que le ruban bleu achève sa course en un clin d'il. Puis, lorsque le site est atteint il arrive, non pas parfois, mais trop souvent, que la roue multicolore s'affiche, et qu'il faille passer par "Forcer à quitter" pour tuer Contenu Web Safari (ne répond pas).* Mais il y aussi le même "gag" avec des indications différentes et concernant toujours un accès via Safari. Il y a aussi plus. Je ne peux plus regarder "confortablement" une émission de TV, en fin d'après-midi, sur France 2. Soit l'émission n'est pas accrochée, et si elle est accrochée, elle se désynchronise suffisamment souvent et longtemps pour passer à autre chose.


pas surpris...
c'est le principal reproche pour Safari signalé sur les principaux forum US
et ca ne date pas de Yosemite...
c'est pour ca que j'ai switché
Safari me semble bridé par Apple


----------



## Souvaroff (15 Novembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Restaurer Mavericks ? Pourquoi pas ? Tout le monde nest pas fait pour essuyer les plâtres dun OS.
> 
> Tes à jour de Flash ? On est à la version 15.0.0.223.
> 
> ...



A Priori là je suis a Jour, ça m'a été demandé dans la semaine... Donc c'est tout récent

Coté Extension J'ai un ADBlock, & un Facebook Zoom photo Rien de bien Pesant 

Toutes façons Même en ayant tout viré, Ca fait pleurer a utiliser 



iluro_64 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas aussi radical pour revenir en arrière, mais parfois j'y songe, compte tenu des dysfonctionnements, petits ou grands, que je répertorie au fil des jours.
> 
> Concernant la mise en route, je n'ai pas de problème. Il est vrai qu'avec la machine que j'ai, ça ne prend que quelques secondes
> Concernant Safari : c'est une sorte de point "dur". Quand j'appelle
> un site, je vois la barre de chargement afficher deux centimètres de fin ruban bleu, puis il ne se passe plus rien. Au bout d'un "certain temps", variable, trop long et stressant la fenêtre sollicité s'ouvre enfin, tandis que le ruban bleu achève sa course en un clin d'il. Puis, lorsque le site est atteint il arrive, non pas parfois, mais trop souvent, que la roue multicolore s'affiche, et qu'il faille passer par *"Forcer à quitter"* pour tuer* Contenu Web Safari (ne répond pas)*.



Oui Ce sont encore des petits détails, Mais Qu'est c'que c'est gonflant !!


Un autre détail, les notifications  Sur iTunes par ex, je les aies désactivées parce que voir la Chanson dans une bannière qui reste plantée là 5 secondes a chaque changement, C'est Particulièrement énervant. & De cliquer sur "ignorer" fait passer au morceau suivant 

Le Coté négatif, c'est qu'a chaque démarrage... Tout reviens comme en 40  Je désactives ces notifs', Mais Aucune conservation de mes préférences quand je redémarre l'engin..

M'étonnerais pas que ce soit du Forcing a l'utilisation ça encore. Comme le Bluetooth sur les iphone & ipad !!!


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> pas surpris...
> c'est le principal reproche pour Safari signalé sur les principaux forum US
> et ca ne date pas de Yosemite...
> c'est pour ca que j'ai switché
> Safari me semble bridé par Apple



Curieusement, je n'avais pas ce gag d'attente avec Mavericks. Parfois, je me demande si le FAI ne serait pas en cause, car le temps de temps de réponse au "Ping" n'est pas très folichon. Il est passé de moins de 40 ms en novembre 2013 à 65 ms actuellement. En revanche, les débits sont tout à fait satisfaisiants : 15 à 16 Mbit/s dans un sens, et de 078 à 0,88 Mbit/s  dans le sens opposé. Je ne me plains donc pas


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Curieusement, je n'avais pas ce gag d'attente avec Mavericks. Parfois, je me demande si le FAI ne serait pas en cause, car le temps de temps de réponse au "Ping" n'est pas très folichon. Il est passé de moins de 40 ms en novembre 2013 à 65 ms actuellement. En revanche, les débits sont tout à fait satisfaisiants : 15 à 16 Mbit/s dans un sens, et de 078 à 0,88 Mbit/s  dans le sens opposé. Je ne me plains donc pas



saia pas 
la seule chose que je constate est que avec Chrome je n'ai pas ces ralentissements et ces blocages.
Alors...


----------



## Inthesky (16 Novembre 2014)

Re-bonjour,
Pour l'instant, Yosemite tourne pile poil. J'ai bien eu quelques pbs de ralentissements au début, mais ils provenaient d'applications (dropbox synchro en particulier), pas de yosemite. Tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
.
J'ai juste un problème de comptabilité avec Acrobat Pro. J'ai la version la plus récente 111.0.09 mais certaines fonctions importantes ne marchent pas, comme par exemple: 

Combiner plusieurs fichiers en un seul pdf
Créer un pdf à partir d'un scanner (tous mes drivers sont à jour)

J'ai contacté le support d'Adobe qui me fait les réponses vagues habituelles:

Désinstaller et réinstaller (fait, mais ça ne change rien. A éviter car ça prend un temps fou)
On ne sait pas si ça vient d'Adobe ou de Yosemite
Comment savoir? On verra plus tard quand les ingénieurs se seront penché dessus...
Mais encore? Peut être jamais...

Si quelqu'un a résolu ce problème, je suis preneur...

Bon weekend!


----------



## pickwick (16 Novembre 2014)

Chez moi sur imac 2013 et macbook Retina tout va très bien avec Yosemite.
Mes clients sur mac ont souvent par contre de nombreux malteras, jusqu'à 12 ou 13 en même temps sous Yosemite, récupérés ne sait où ... et ils ont vite fait de mettre les ralentissements ou comportements étranges sur la tête de Yosemite.
Tout rentre dans l'ordre avec Adwaremedic par exemple, mais encore faut-il le savoir.
A lire certains posts ici, je pense que qu'est assez fréquent.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h52 ----------




Inthesky a dit:


> Re-bonjour,
> 
> J'ai juste un problème de comptabilité avec Acrobat Pro. J'ai la version la plus récente 111.0.09 mais certaines fonctions importantes ne marchent pas, comme par exemple:
> 
> ...




la solution est d'éviter Adobe et d'utiliser des outils comme PDF Toolkit et les standards de scan de Mac OS X, ça marche tout seul....


----------



## lightup (16 Novembre 2014)

Yosemite finalement installé en tant que système principal.
RAS pour l'instant si ce n'est que l'état SMART n'est plus géré pour mon SSD 

Une explication ?


----------



## Makhno (16 Novembre 2014)

Salut à tous 

Je vais pas me plaindre, j'ai pas autant de bugs que vous...

Y'en a un qui m'énerve vraiment et j'ai rien trouvé à son sujet : je n'arrive pas à entrer en veille ! Je lis tout sur la sortie de veille, je n'ai rien trouvé sur des ordi qui ne veulent pas s'endormir... 

Que ce soit en appuyant sur le bouton de mon imac (21.5 / late 2009) ou en passant par le menu pomme, l'écran s'éteint mais l'ordi tourne toujours. J'entends le dur tourner et un simple mouvement de la souris rallume l'écran. L'ordi est alors de suite dispo, alors que normalement en sortie de veille, le dur gratte un peu et il faut quelques seconde pour retrouver le contrôle de la machine. 

Il y a tellement de pb de sortie de veille qu'une recherche ici ou sur google ne me sort rien... Vous avez entendu parler de ce bug ou bien je suis un cas isolé ? ...


----------



## JLG47 (16 Novembre 2014)

Je ne trouve pas dans la nouvelle version de Mail la commande qui permet de sélectionner plusieurs adresses dans le carnet comme précédemment.
Il n'est possible de sélectionner les adresses quune par une avec le petit bouton à droit du champ, ou de taper le nom d'une liste existant dans le carnet.
Conséquences :
- lorsqu'une personne a plusieurs adresses, il est impossible de choisir
- lorsque l'on fait un envoi on doit choisir entre une liste ou jongler avec les boutons.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h49 ----------




Makhno a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> Je vais pas me plaindre, j'ai pas autant de bugs que vous...
> 
> ...


avec Yosemite, évidemment*:
 Un simple appui (mais pas trop long tout de même!) sur le bout dallumage met la bête en veille, et la même chose le réveille.
 Sans écran externe, fermer un portable le met en veille.
 Préférences système > économiseur dénergie> choisir le temps avant mise en veille automatique (selon que lon est sur secteur ou sur batterie pour les portables)
 Préférences système > économiseur décran> bouton coins actifs choisir un coin et sélectionner mettre le moniteur en veille, mais évidement cela ne concerne que les écrans.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h01 ----------

Installé sur MBP13 de début 2011 dopé à 16*Go de Ram et FusionDrive 1T DD + 125 GO SSD
Aucun problème.
Le partage d'écran avec un 22" fullHD est impeccable.


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Novembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je compatis à tes soucis audio, non pas parce que j'ai le même problème, mais  d'autres, et parce que je trouve qu'il y a des "bizareries" dans les communications entre Yosemite et iOS 8



Au moins j'ai pu envoyer un message à APPLE concernant le problème, plus il y en a, plus ils vont y prêter attention je suppose. 



Je suis un peu dégouté j'ai acheté mon enceinte il y a pas longtemps je peux même pas m'en servir


----------



## Inthesky (17 Novembre 2014)

pickwick a dit:


> la solution est d'éviter Adobe et d'utiliser des outils comme PDF Toolkit et les standards de scan de Mac OS X, ça marche tout seul....



A ma connaissance, pdf toolkit ne marche que sous windows. Me trompé-je?

Donc, comment on fait pour créer un seul pdf à partir de plusieurs documents en utilisant "les standards de scan de Mac OS X"?


----------



## pao2 (17 Novembre 2014)

Mon plus gros soucis sous Yosemite était le WiFi (corrigé avec la Beta 2 de la 10.10.1)


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Novembre 2014)

Inthesky a dit:


> A ma connaissance, pdf toolkit ne marche que sous windows. Me trompé-je?
> 
> Donc, comment on fait pour créer un seul pdf à partir de plusieurs documents en utilisant "les standards de scan de Mac OS X"?



Avec Aperçu.

http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT6174


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2014)

Avec Transfert d'images, on peut scanner des documents au format PDF en assemblant les pages.

Il suffit de cocher la case "Combiner en un seul document" avant de lancer la première numérisation.





Si Transfert d'images ne prend pas en charge le scanner, alors effectivement Aperçu est une solution.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Novembre 2014)

Attention.

Via la numérisation, les PDF ne seront pas indexés.

Cest quand même étrange que Acrobat Pro ne fonctionne pas. Tu devrais re-poster ton problème dans la partie Bureautique, MagicPDF saura peut-être y répondre.


----------



## Makhno (17 Novembre 2014)

JLG47 a dit:


> avec Yosemite, évidemment*:
>  Un simple appui (mais pas trop long tout de même!) sur le bout dallumage met la bête en veille, et la même chose le réveille.
>  Sans écran externe, fermer un portable le met en veille.
>  Préférences système > économiseur dénergie> choisir le temps avant mise en veille automatique (selon que lon est sur secteur ou sur batterie pour les portables)
>  Préférences système > économiseur décran> bouton coins actifs choisir un coin et sélectionner mettre le moniteur en veille, mais évidement cela ne concerne que les écrans.



Oula  je connais bien tout cela  mais ça ne marche pas...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Novembre 2014)

ouf, merci 10.10.1, quasiment tous mes problèmes ont été résolu...
Par contre, à quand le nouvel iTunes...


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Novembre 2014)

stook a dit:


> ouf, merci 10.10.1, quasiment tous mes problèmes ont été résolu...
> Par contre, à quand le nouvel iTunes...



Y a qui ont de la chance !


----------



## michio (18 Novembre 2014)

Trop pressé de faire la mise à jour ce matin : j'ai un SSD Samsung 840 evo 500Go.
Ca marchait trèèès bien sur mon vieux MBP 4.1 (early 2008).
(il y en a même un second de 120Go avec Windows à la place du Superdrive).

Trim Enabler était activé... et là, c'est le drame... :mouais:

J'ai oublié de le désactiver avant de lancer la mise à jour... donc le MBP démarre, jusqu'à l'affichage du beau sens interdit...

J'ai essayé une réinstall depuis TimeMachine, mais le constat reste le même : planté...

Une idée (à part espérer qu'Apple bouge pour reconnaître les SSD tiers et le trim via TrimEnabler) ?

Démarrer en mode cible depuis un autre ordi, possible ?
Refaire une install depuis une clé bootable (ça j'ai), puis TM ?

...


----------



## Mathias170390 (18 Novembre 2014)

Je comprends pas, perso, quand j'ai fait ma màj hier soir, j'avais zappe (je savais pas aussi faut dire) de désactiver le Trim, ben la mise à jour s'est déroulée, un peu longue, mais lorsque mon MBP a redémarré, j'ai juste eu a réactiver le Trim, et puis voilà =)


----------



## LS Zaitsev (18 Novembre 2014)

Moi j'en suis plutôt satisfait de Yosemite.
Le design n'est pas très sérieux c'est vrai mais Yosemite dispose d'options de personnalisation que Mavericks n'avait pas.
Niveau perf j'en suis satisfait (et je suis exigeant). App Nap a été supprimé je crois, moins de plantage, mais l'autonomie est très légèrement moins bonne pour moi.
Je suis sur MBP 13" fin 2011, i5, 8Go, 256 SSD + 512 SSD
Je n'utilise pas Continuity (pas de iGadgets) 

De plus en plus d'appli demanderont os x 10.10., c'est la première fois que je passe à un os si vite (j'étais passé à Mavericks il y a 1 mois 1/2 :love:  ) mais je ne regrette pas.

Mon seul regret: je n'ai pas encore trouvé de ligne de commande ou d'opération qui marche sous Yosemite pour supprimer définitivement ce foutu centre de notifications et son icône. Quelle plaie ce truc. Mon mac est mon outil de travail, je me fiche de la météo, de poster sur Facebook ou d'une calculette à la noix. Autant économiser de la RAM et du temps de boot. Et quelques pixels sur un écran de 13" aussi.


----------



## steph775 (18 Novembre 2014)

launchctl unload -w /System/Library/LaunchAgents/com.apple.notificationcenterui.plist

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h58 ----------

Et pour le remettre :
launchctl load -w /System/Library/LaunchAgents/com.apple.notificationcenterui.plist


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Novembre 2014)

Rooooohhhh, le bug vilain de chez vilain.
Quand dans le centre de notification, je clique sur modifier il me propose un bouton App Store qui envoie... sur iTunes. 
Mais qu'ils sont mauvais.


----------



## Télémac (19 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour

La mise à jour ne règle toujours pas cette question de surcharge de la mémoire


----------



## Locke (19 Novembre 2014)

Télémac a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> La mise à jour ne règle toujours pas cette question de surcharge de la mémoire



Un peu de lecture officielle... http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT5890 ...depuis Mavericks la gestion de la mémoire est différente. De plus, il est conseillé d'avoir 8 Go de mémoire, si tout est dans le vert, conformément au lien Apple, tout va bien. Si c'est dans le rouge, alors on cherche dans le Moniteur d'activité quelle est ou sont les applications gourmandes.


----------



## Télémac (19 Novembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Un peu de lecture officielle... http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT5890 ...depuis Mavericks la gestion de la mémoire est différente. De plus, il est conseillé d'avoir 8 Go de mémoire, si tout est dans le vert, conformément au lien Apple, tout va bien. Si c'est dans le rouge, alors on cherche dans le Moniteur d'activité quelle est ou sont les applications gourmandes.



Merci

j'ai 12Go
tout est vert

mais 95% de la mémoire est utilisée ce qui ne se produisait pas avec Maverik


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Novembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Un peu de lecture officielle... http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT5890 ...depuis Mavericks la gestion de la mémoire est différente. De plus, il est conseillé d'avoir 8 Go de mémoire, si tout est dans le vert, conformément au lien Apple, tout va bien. Si c'est dans le rouge, alors on cherche dans le Moniteur d'activité quelle est ou sont les applications gourmandes.



On lui a déjà dit mais il est toujours bloqué sur son logiciel davionique à la con qui nest pas compatible avec Yosemite.


----------



## Télémac (19 Novembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On lui a déjà dit mais il est toujours bloqué sur son logiciel davionique à la con


on demande  du respect on ne traite pas les logiciels à la ... 



> qui nest pas compatible avec Yosemite.


un peu de culture : ce logiciel à la... est qui est développé  sur du Mac par Laminar et fonctionne avec Yosemite sur un autre iMac de la  même génération avec la  même configuration et n'ayant que 8Go de ram.

Les anciens qui me connaissent par ici,  même si ce n'est pas dans la "pensée unique générique", ni dans les instructions Apple ,  si j'affirme et témoigne,  c'est un cas avéré correspondant  à la réalité des faits .


----------



## Locke (19 Novembre 2014)

Télémac a dit:


> ...La mise à jour ne règle toujours pas cette question de surcharge de la mémoire ...





Télémac a dit:


> ...fonctionne avec Yosemite sur un autre iMac de la  même génération avec la  même configuration et n'ayant que 8Go de ram...



Donc, c'est ton iMac qui a un problème et pas Yosemite. 

Et pour la mémoire, tout comme sous Mavericks, si Yosemite juge bon d'utiliser toute la mémoire, il le fera et redistribuera ce qui ne lui sert plus pour d'autres applications ou pas.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Novembre 2014)

Télémac a dit:


> ()
> un peu de culture : ce logiciel à la est qui est développé  sur du Mac par Laminar et *fonctionne avec Yosemite sur un autre iMac de la  même génération avec la  même configuration et n'ayant que 8Go de ram*.
> ()



Voilà linformation importante.

Chercher ce qui différencie les deux machines en dehors de la quantité de Ram.


----------



## Télémac (19 Novembre 2014)

2 iMacs achetés en même temps ( juillet 2011)
- 8GO, un HD d'origine( pas de problème sur celui-la)
- 12Go, HD d'origine équipé en plus d'un SSD


Le moniteur d'activité signale par exemple pour l'application à la c... 2,5 Go d'utilisé,  mais en mémoire annonce 9,8 Go sur les 12Go de dispo.

Après avoir activé la méthode automator script "purge" préconisée par ici, je redescends à 5Go. Je dois faire plusieurs fois cette manipulation en utilisation.

Je passe sans cesse de safari, à mail, à Photoshop,  à Mumble à mon logiciel à la... 
-Sur la machine 8GO pas de problème
- sur la machine 12Go j'ai ce phénomène ( précision sur cette même machine avec maverik tout se passait bien,  jamais ce problème.)

Serait-ce le SSD qui fiche le boxon?( ce n'est pas logique comme réponse)

Je ferais des copies d'écran ce soir du moniteur d'activité.


----------



## mjpolo (19 Novembre 2014)

Télémac a dit:


> on demande  du respect on ne traite pas les logiciels à la ...
> 
> 
> un peu de culture : ce logiciel à la... est qui est développé  sur du Mac par Laminar et fonctionne avec Yosemite sur un autre iMac de la  même génération avec la  même configuration et n'ayant que 8Go de ram.
> ...



+++++++10000000

D'accord avec Télémac 

Je plussoie des 4 mains  YOSEMITE bouffe de la RAM et ce n'est pas la peine, SVP, de chercher des poux dans les ordis des Macusers de longue date et de les (nous) prendre pour des débutants qui ne comprennent rien aux Os APPLE et ne sont là que pour critiquer....il en mange plus que les systèmes précedents, c'est une réalité et je n'appelle pas cela le meilleur Os au monde et c'est loin d'être une gestion de mémoire "optimisée". Même Tiger sur mon CUBE avec 1,5Go ne mange pas autant! Si chez beaucoup YOSEMITE marche aussi bien que Snow Leopard je suis ravi pour eux et les envie même. :rose: 
Je teste le bestiau depuis la première bêta, je trouve l'interface sympa et il me plairait bien de pouvoir l'utilier au quotidien, mais chez moi il mange au moins 3Go sur 6 dès le démarrage  et dès qu'on ouvre qqs onglets dans Safari (j'en ai des dizaines sous SL) et une ou deux applis ça devient vraiment pénible...FileVaut inactif, rassurez-vous
Je sais, je sais, je vous entends: il faut changer de machine!, faut 8go mini! (12go chez Télémac quand même!) etc, etc...
Sauf qu'il y a bcp de témoignages semblables d'utilisateurs des mac récents , alors ne soyez pas de mauvaise fois les gars, SVP 

*P.S.: et s'il faut au mini 8 Go comment APPLE ose-t-elle vendre avec YOSEMITE des machines avec 4Go et HDD à 5400 tr/min, hein ????*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h46 ----------




Locke a dit:


> Donc, c'est ton iMac qui a un problème et pas Yosemite.
> 
> Et pour la mémoire, tout comme sous Mavericks, si Yosemite* juge bon d'utiliser toute la mémoire, il le fera et redistribuera ce qui ne lui sert plus pour d'autres applications ou pas*.



c'est donner une grande liberté au jugement des circuits électroniques...:rateau:
Plus sérieusement, Mister YOSEMITE ne brille pas par la grande qualité de son jugement (du moins pour le mmoment) loin s'en faut


----------



## JustTheWay (19 Novembre 2014)

Télémac a dit:


> 2 iMacs achetés en même temps ( juillet 2011)
> - 8GO, un HD d'origine( pas de problème sur celui-la)
> - 12Go, HD d'origine équipé en plus d'un SSD
> 
> ...



Et pourquoi pas ? 

Un SSD peut très bien entrainer des problèmes de mémoire vive, l'inverse est également vrai.


----------



## moloko (19 Novembre 2014)

J'ai installé le nouveau système Yosemite sur un 2 ème disque (prudence, prudence) et bien je peux dire que c'est une mise à jour mineure qui concerne essentiellement les rapports iOS et Mac X. A part l'interface, je ne vois rien qui puisse me faire changer de système.
Tim Cook a bien enterré Steve Jobs au niveau des bonnes surprises.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Novembre 2014)

Télémac a dit:


> 2 iMacs achetés en même temps ( juillet 2011)
> - 8GO, un HD d'origine( pas de problème sur celui-la)
> - 12Go, HD d'origine équipé en plus d'un SSD
> 
> ...



On tas déjà dit que cet indicateur de mémoire utilisée na pas de signification. Cest _Mémoire de lapplication_ qui est pertinent et surtout le graphique de la pression.

Un peu de logique : si ça fonctionne dun côté avec 8 Go le problème nest pas la quantité de Ram ni le système.

Le SSD est la piste la plus sérieuse.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (19 Novembre 2014)

steph775 , non ces lignes de commande ne fonctionnent pas. :rateau:


----------



## RubenF (19 Novembre 2014)

Moi je suis revenu sur Mavericks d'ailleurs. Je suis content


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Novembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un peu de logique : si ça fonctionne dun côté avec 8 Go le problème nest pas la quantité de Ram ni le système.
> 
> Le SSD est la piste la plus sérieuse.


Ça pourrait aussi être le processeur (encore qu'avec un peu plus de RAM, on espère plus de proc) = http://www.x-plane.com/desktop/system-requirements/

Et je penserais aussi aux Caches, voire aux plist, sur un système mis à niveau.


----------



## mjpolo (19 Novembre 2014)

moloko a dit:


> J'ai installé le nouveau système Yosemite sur un 2 ème disque (prudence, prudence) et bien je peux dire que c'est une mise à jour mineure qui concerne essentiellement les rapports iOS et Mac X. A part l'interface, je ne vois rien qui puisse me faire changer de système.
> Tim Cook a bien enterré Steve Jobs au niveau des bonnes surprises.



+1 


Tim Cook(ed) c'est cuit


----------



## RubenF (19 Novembre 2014)

mjpolo a dit:


> +1
> 
> 
> Tim Cook(ed) c'est cuit




D'ou mon retour à Mavericks xD


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Novembre 2014)

J'aime bien dire, et redire que la principale cause des "bogues" se trouve entre la chaise et le clavier. Et j'en apporte la preuve ! Tous les ennuis de communications que j'avais observés et décrits sont partis. Tout cela parce que disposant deux deux comptes iCloud, et les deux étant actifs, une belle pagaille régnait dans les décisions à prendre par les logiciels de gestion des communications entre les Mac et les i-Bidules.

J'ai mis du temps à comprendre que le compte secondaire jouait le rôle du compte principal et que certains réglages que je croyais opérationnels ne l'étaient pas en réalité. La désactivation du compte secondaire et sa suppression eurent un effet tout à fait bénéfique.

AirDrop qui ne fonctionnait pas du tout en Mac et i-Bidules s'est mis en route. Les transferts de Mac à iPhone ne sont pas aussi performants que ce que j'en espérai. Pour le moment, un logiciel comme Instashare me semple plus simple et surtout plus performant.

En revanche, l'AirDrop de photos entre deux iPhones est aussi performant que de Mac à Mac. Peut-être mieux même si l'on se penche sur l'ergonomie des deux cas : plus efficace dans le cas des transfert entre deux iPhone qu'entre deux Mac.

Donc, tout est bien qui finit bien  sous réserve d'avoir passé du temps à chercher à comprendre la cause du dysfonctionnement.

C'est donc bien entre le clavier et la chaise que se situait le problème, c'est-à-dire de mon fait, et non dans Yosemite ou dans iOS.


----------



## Mac pierrot (19 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

yosemite fonctionne très bien sur mon petit et vieux imac de 2007.
il me semble même un peu plus réactif que Mavericks.
j'ai fais une install conventionnelle , pas de clean install

les couleurs sont trop flashis


ma confic imac 20'' 2 gigaHz, 6 Giga de ram


----------



## AladdinVonSane (19 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Je me disais bien que ça ne pouvais pas être que sur mon MBP 2010 4Go, ça lag souvent de mon côté aussi, surtout en lecture d'une vidéo ou dans un jeu (qui ne consomme graphiquement pas grand chose sinon)... 
Je viens de changer la nappe et celui qui me l'a fait m'a dit que mon disque dur commençais à fatiguer, peut être qu'en passant à 12go et en SSD ça ira mieux, mais on quelques avis disent le contraire... 

Vous pensez qu'Apple pourrait intervenir pour que ça aille mieux de notre côté?


----------



## da capo (19 Novembre 2014)

A mon tour ?

J'ai rencontré quelques difficultés (mineures) avec Yosemite mais tout est réglé.

Grace aux conseils avisés obtenus ici même, j'ai pu corriger la configuration de Mail pour que mes comptes utilisant le protocole imap sécurisé chez Free fonctionnent à nouveau correctement (décocher le réglage automatique)

Pour le reste, l'ensemble de mes outils de travail sont opérationnels et mon MBP 2010 tourne bien avec ses 8 Go de ram et son SSD.


----------



## Télémac (19 Novembre 2014)

Salut

8Go d'utilisé dont 2,07par mon logiciel ..;

et 1,01Go par le kernel_task


----------



## LS Zaitsev (20 Novembre 2014)

Nous sommes par contre nombreux à attendre une astuce pour changer la couleur des dossiers. 
Sérieusement, ils ont pas pensé aux pros, aux gens qui bossent vraiment avec leur mac ?

Ah oui, c'est vrai, Apple a abandonné les pros...


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Novembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> J'aime bien dire, et redire que la principale cause des "bogues" se trouve entre la chaise et le clavier. Et j'en apporte la preuve ! Tous les ennuis de communications que j'avais observés et décrits sont partis. Tout cela parce que disposant deux deux comptes iCloud, et les deux étant actifs, une belle pagaille régnait dans les décisions à prendre par les logiciels de gestion des communications entre les Mac et les i-Bidules.
> 
> J'ai mis du temps à comprendre que le compte secondaire jouait le rôle du compte principal et que certains réglages que je croyais opérationnels ne l'étaient pas en réalité. La désactivation du compte secondaire et sa suppression eurent un effet tout à fait bénéfique.
> 
> ...



Tu prouves surtout qu'APPLE n'a pas anticipé la possibilité d'avoir deux comptes, à partir du moment ou tu peux avoir plusieurs comptes actifs ... 

Quand je reçois un appel, je décroche mon iphone, la sonnerie sonne toujours sur l'ordinateur, le problème c'est quoi ? Le fait que j'ai reçu un appel ou que la sonnerie ne se soit pas arrêté ? (P.S : cet exemple se produit réellement). 

Le manque d'anticipation d'APPLE est tellement gigantesque, qu'on peut se demander finalement qui fait réellement le boulot, parce que si c'est APPLE, c'est juste de la merde(1). Encore une fois je parle bien d'une fonction précise (handoff), qui hélas a des conséquences sur d'autres fonctions, même les plus "basiques". (parce si je reviens à mon bluetooth, il y a quand même fort à parier que c'est cette daube(2) qui pose problème).

Je vais passer pour un malade, mais je n'arrive pas à ne pas faire une comparaison avec blackberry : 
- Centre de notification d'iOS8, un geste vers le bas APPLE, un clique blackberry.
- Clavier (manque la gestuelle et le lexique, mais bon on est quand même ultra loin d'un bon clavier mais on s'en rapproche). 
- Handoff (avec des nuances) => blackberry bridge/BLACKBERRY BLEND (https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/blackberry-blend/id902036045?mt=8) 
- Bientôt le hub du coup, ou mieux un vrai multitâche. 

Je met une petite image pour montrer la communication entre la playbook et le smartphone histoire de montrer de quoi je parle, il suffit de remplacer le SE de la playbook par MAC OS : 






(1) et (2) : Juste une grosse envie de dénigrement à cause de mon problème tellement basique que pour moi APPLE est totalement inexcusable.


----------



## Inthesky (20 Novembre 2014)

Inthesky a dit:


> Depuis que j'ai installé Yosemite, j'ai des problèmes avec Acrobat Pro:
> - Pas possible créer un pdf depuis un scanner
> - Pas possible de crée un pdf depuis plusieurs fichiers
> etc.
> ...



Pour info, j'ai résolu ce problème avec le support d'Adobe. Il semble qu'il y ait un problème d'installation, d'où le besoin de nettoyer certains fichiers dans la bibliothèque. J'ai gardé le fil de discussion avec le chat d'Adobe. Si quelqu'un en a besoin, je lui envoie par MP. C'est long, mais ça marche.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h02 ----------

Dans le nouveau Safari, je n'arrive pas à retrouver comment définir les pages qui s'ouvrent au démarrage du dit Safari... 
C'est ballot, non?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Novembre 2014)

Télémac a dit:


> Salut
> 
> 8Go d'utilisé dont 2,07par mon logiciel ..;
> 
> et 1,01Go par le kernel_task


Tes dur à la comprenette 

Toccupes pas de la gauche mais de la droite du tableau.

Mémoire de lApplication : 3,72 Go
Cest la quantité de mémoire actuellement utilisée par les applications.

Tu nas même pas de swap.

Par contre, tu as un haut niveau de mémoire résidente.

Sur lautre machine, celle à 8 Go ça se présente comment. Elles ont la même configuration graphique ?


----------



## Franz59 (20 Novembre 2014)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Nous sommes par contre nombreux à attendre une astuce pour changer la couleur des dossiers.
> Sérieusement, ils ont pas pensé aux pros, aux gens qui bossent vraiment avec leur mac ?
> 
> Ah oui, c'est vrai, Apple a abandonné les pros...



Bonjour
As tu essayé *Liteicon ?*


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Novembre 2014)

Inthesky a dit:


> Dans le nouveau Safari, je n'arrive pas à retrouver comment définir les pages qui s'ouvrent au démarrage du dit Safari...
> C'est ballot, non?



Préférence de Safari > Général > Safari s'ouvre avec "nouvelle fenêtre" > les nouvelles fenêtre s'ouvre avec ...etc...


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Novembre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Quand je reçois un appel, je décroche mon iphone, la sonnerie sonne toujours sur l'ordinateur, le problème c'est quoi ? Le fait que j'ai reçu un appel ou que la sonnerie ne se soit pas arrêté ? (P.S : cet exemple se produit réellement).



Je pense plutôt que tu as une connexion permanente entre ton iPhone et ton Mac.

Ça marche très bien entre deux iPhone ce problème-là, lorsque le WiFi est actif sur les deux et qu'une connexion a été établie.
Très pratique pour écouter d'un iPhone ce que l'autre reçoit.   

Ce que j'aime bien dans tes propos c'est la forme de déni de la rélaité entre ce que tu voudrais qu'Apple fasse selon ta vision propre, et ce qu'Apple fait selon sa propre vision. On pourrait longtemps disserter sur ce sujet


----------



## Télémac (20 Novembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tes dur à la comprenette


Bof 



> Tu nas même pas de swap.


La copie d'écran n'est pas comlète je vérifie 



> Par contre, tu as un haut niveau de mémoire résidente.



Et on peut voir ou vient la cause ?( zut.. c'était  vraiment plus simple avant les systèmes 10 ( voir mes posts lors du passage,  toute mes analyses de l'époque se confirme mais ce n'est pas le débat) 



> Sur lautre machine, celle à 8 Go ça se présente comment. Elles ont la même configuration graphique ?


 
Je confirme :  acheté en même temps avec même configuration graphique.


----------



## AladdinVonSane (20 Novembre 2014)

da capo a dit:


> MBP 2010 tourne bien avec ses 8 Go de ram et son SSD.


Bon ça me confirme que j'ai plus qu'à racheter un peu de matos, en attendant, retour sur Maverick !


----------



## mjpolo (20 Novembre 2014)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Nous sommes par contre nombreux à attendre une astuce pour changer la couleur des dossiers.
> Sérieusement,* ils ont pas pensé aux pros, aux gens qui bossent vraiment avec leur mac* ?






LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Ah oui, c'est vrai, Apple a abandonné les pros...





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h14 ----------




Mac pierrot a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> yosemite fonctionne très bien sur mon petit et vieux imac de 2007.
> il me semble même un peu plus réactif que Mavericks.
> ...



Comparé à Mavericks oui...mais as-tu toujours Snow Leopard et là ça donne quoi?
Quant à moi, j'ai fait une clean install de la Beta fin août + toutes les mises à jours sorties depuis, y compris la 10.10.1.
Mais je vais continuer de m'amuser à tester différentes installs à partir de différents systèmes que j'ai sur une petite dizaine de partitions, on verra bien si au moins une combinaison fonctionne mieux


----------



## Cocopop (20 Novembre 2014)

Personnellement, je suis sur OS X depuis Lion et j'imaginais naïvement (aux vues des commentaires sur ce site) que je ne serai jamais confronté à des bugs, dysfonctionnements, ralentissements, freeze, etc.

Eh bien je me suis royalement trompé et plus les versions senchainent plus les problèmes sont nombreux et étendus.

De la part d'Apple (qui se vante d'avoir le système le plus puissant au monde) je trouve çà inexcusable car ils ont de l'argent, un parc informatique réduit et des utilisateurs qui remontent les problèmes sur leur forums mais n'en tiennent pas compte.

Ajouté à çà des ordinateurs de plus en plus fermés/non-upgradable...

Aujourd'hui, je ne conseillerai un produit Apple (ordinateur) uniquement pour le design car Windows 8.1 est désormais beaucoup plus stable, puissant et polyvalent que OS X.


----------



## bompi (20 Novembre 2014)

On en a déjà parlé ci-devant : ce genre de post n'a rien à faire dans un forum technique (OS X) et a sa place plutôt au Comptoir, à la Terrasse ou dans "Réagissez!".

Dans un forum technique, on cherche des solutions en se basant sur des faits et des données, on ne parle pas dans le vague. C'est complètement inutile (et fastidieux à lire).


----------



## mjpolo (20 Novembre 2014)

Cocopop a dit:


> Personnellement, je suis sur OS X depuis Lion et j'imaginais naïvement (aux vues des commentaires sur ce site) que je ne serai jamais confronté à des bugs, dysfonctionnements, ralentissements, freeze, etc.
> 
> Eh bien je me suis royalement trompé et plus les versions s&#8217;enchainent plus les problèmes sont nombreux et étendus.
> 
> ...



Si ta machine a été acheté avec Lion elle *pourrait* fonctionner sous Snow Leopard (à tester) et si tu n'es pas un geek et tu n'as pas besoin de dernières nouveautés de "djeunses" je ne peux que te conseiller ce dernier  car pas de prise de tête avec, fluidité et fiabilité  et comme il n'y a plus de mise à jour = tranquillité/stabilité
 Mais cela dépend evidemment de ce que tu fais sur ta machine. Je connais même un ingé du son qui travaille sur un mac pro sous...Leopard (10.5) et gagne sa vie avec


----------



## Souvaroff (20 Novembre 2014)

Personne n'a de Soucis avec les Notifications? J'en ai Déjà parlé tantôt dans un message... mais Personne n'a relevé...

En fait, elles se réinitialisent a chaque démarrage de L'engin J'ai beau Désactiver, une fois redémarré, Elles apparaissent a nouveau... :mouais:


----------



## mjpolo (20 Novembre 2014)

Souvaroff a dit:


> Personne n'a de Soucis avec les Notifications? J'en ai Déjà parlé tantôt dans un message... mais Personne n'a relevé...
> 
> En fait, elles se réinitialisent a chaque démarrage de L'engin J'ai beau Désactiver, une fois redémarré, Elles apparaissent a nouveau... :mouais:



As-tu mis à la poubelle le fichier "com.apple.notificationcenterui.plist" dans Maison/Bibliothèque/Préférences ? puis redémarrage


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Novembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je pense plutôt que tu as une connexion permanente entre ton iPhone et ton Mac.
> 
> Ça marche très bien entre deux iPhone ce problème-là, lorsque le WiFi est actif sur les deux et qu'une connexion a été établie.
> Très pratique pour écouter d'un iPhone ce que l'autre reçoit.
> ...



Ton message m'a quand même donné une idée enfaite, si je désactive facetime sur iOS, j'ai un délai de réponse moins important entre mon enceinte bluetooth et mon ordinateur. Par contre j'ai toujours les ralentissements quand je fais autre chose. 
Est-ce que là tu vas me dire que c'est de ma faute et que je pouvais penser que désactiver le wifi aurait une conséquence sur le bluetooth ? Où alors considérer que le problème c'est bien qu'APPLE a sorti ça prématurément.

Bon ok, après 3 minutes, exactement pareil, 5 secondes quand même de décalage c'est un peu chiant.


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Novembre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Ton message m'a quand même donné une idée enfaite, si je désactive facetime sur iOS, j'ai un délai de réponse moins important entre mon enceinte bluetooth et mon ordinateur. Par contre j'ai toujours les ralentissements quand je fais autre chose.
> Est-ce que là tu vas me dire que c'est de ma faute et que je pouvais penser que désactiver le wifi aurait une conséquence sur le bluetooth ? Où alors considérer que le problème c'est bien qu'APPLE a sorti ça prématurément.
> 
> Bon ok, après 3 minutes, exactement pareil, 5 secondes quand même de décalage c'est un peu chiant.



Ne me fait pas dire ce que je n'ai jamais dit à ton sujet ! Car, contrairement à ce que tu sembles penser, je ne te classe pas dans la catégorie des gens "en question".

Je crois que ce qu'il faut savoir, pour tenter de comprendre, c'est la nouveauté de gestion des communications entre les différents matériels de la Pomme. Si j'ai bien saisi, il y a un nouveau protocole qui englobe trois moyens de connexions, WiFi, Bluetooth, câble USB des i-bidules. Yosemite cherche, par tous ces moyens, à établir les connexions et à les maintenir. Il semble même, si j'ai bien compris, que cela se fait même sans mise en uvre du WiFi ou de Bluetooth par l'utilisateur, en utilisant les puces WiFi et Bluetooth afin de pouvoir identifier les "connectables". Cela peut expliquer certaines situations qui semblent anormales, comme le temps mis par un Mac à afficher les éléments connectés après avoir ouvert une fenêtre AirDrop, ou encore quelques autres bizarreries avec BlueTooth que je n'ai pas encore explorées. Je me demande aussi s'il n'y a pas une configuration de "pré-requis" pour chaque utilisation. Par exemple, le problème de compte que j'ai résolu un peu par hasard. Comme mon fils a une longue expérience sur le sujet, et qu'il ne comprenait pas bien mon problème, il m'a simplement suggéré de désactiver le compte iCloud utilisé, puis de le réactiver. Je me suis "résigné" à faire la manip, et je me suis aperçu que le compte activé était le compte secondaire, qui, selon les réglages des comptes iCloud me laissait penser que ça devait fonctionner. Bernique, il fallait utiliser le compte principal. Et le "miracle" a eu lieu 

On peut alors se poser des questions du genre : si l'on peut utiliser des comptes secondaires à ce niveau d'utilisation pourquoi n'ont-ils pas les mêmes prérogatives que le compte principal à éléments de réglage identiques ? Ou encore : faut-il affecter les comptes secondaires à des utilisateurs particuliers différents de l'utilisateur du compte principal ? Ou encore , on peut se demander comment faut-il procéder précisément pour qu'il n'y ait pas de problèmes ? Dit autrement : Monsieur Apple ne pensez-vous pas que vous êtes un peu léger en directives d'utilisation ? Car, sur iCloud il y en a des tonnes, bien détachées les unes des autres, pas toujours évidentes à relier entre elles.


----------



## Cocopop (20 Novembre 2014)

mjpolo a dit:


> Si ta machine a été acheté avec Lion elle *pourrait* fonctionner sous Snow Leopard (à tester) et si tu n'es pas un geek et tu n'as pas besoin de dernières nouveautés de "djeunses" je ne peux que te conseiller ce dernier  car pas de prise de tête avec, fluidité et fiabilité  et comme il n'y a plus de mise à jour = tranquillité/stabilité
> Mais cela dépend evidemment de ce que tu fais sur ta machine. Je connais même un ingé du son qui travaille sur un mac pro sous...Leopard (10.5) et gagne sa vie avec


Je dois avouer que je vois souvent des Mac Users brandir Snow Leopard comme LA version de référence dans le monde du MAC.

Je crois que je vais allé la tester pour me faire une idée car j'ai l'impression de louper quelque chose


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Novembre 2014)

Cocopop a dit:


> Je dois avouer que je vois souvent des Mac Users brandir Snow Leopard comme LA version de référence dans le monde du MAC.
> 
> Je crois que je vais allé la tester pour me faire une idée car j'ai l'impression de louper quelque chose



Bof. Il a été autant décrié à sa sortie.

Cétait un OS de transition entre lancien Mac OS X (10.0 -> 10.5) et le nouveau OS X (10.7 -> ).

Il a été loccasion de nettoyer le code en profondeur, de passer au Finder Cocoa et dintroduire de nouvelles technologies. Une vraie bulle dair après les lourdeurs de Leopard.

Certains y sont resté attachés parce quil avait conservé une interface familière (et pour cause, en surface il restait semblable à Leopard), quil embarquait encore Rosetta pour faire tourner les logiciels PPC et quil se contentait de beaucoup moins de ram.

Dans la réalité informatique daujourdhui, Mountain Lion et surtout Mavericks le valent largement.


----------



## mjpolo (20 Novembre 2014)

Salut tout le monde

Suite de la recherche de la meilleure install de Yosemite:

- install par dessus un clone de mon 10.6.8 principal sur un DD externe

C'est beaucoup mieux  je pense que ma clean de la première bêta puis différentes update la 10.10.1 y comprise n'ont pas rendu service au pauvre Yosé 

Verdict: l'ensemble est bien fluide, l'interface rapide comme sous SL ou presque, ce qui me fait bien plaisir 

Quelques bizarreries persistent néanmoins:

1.  aperçu des dossiers Applications ou Documents (icônes du Dock) par Grille ou Auto ave saccades   alors que le glissement du pointeur sur le DOCK avec une 50-taine d'icônes est parfaitement fluide,

2. 3 Go de RAM mangés sans aucune Appli ouverte dès le démarrage (indexation spotlight faite...)

3. l'ouverture du seul Safari 8.0 avec plusieurs fenêtres et ++onglets dans chaque fenêtres et les 6 Go de RAM sont mangés  impossible d'ouvrir une autre appli dans ces conditions sans avoir de ralentissements - aucun soucis de ce côté-ci sous Snow Leo :love:

4. dans Dashboard les aiguilles de l'horloge sont toutes minces et coincées à gauche  

Alors, il faudrait vite corriger tout ça Mister APPLE :!: et tant que vous y êtes, vous rajoutez des codecs/plug-in pour lire dans Aperçu QuickLook les .FLAC .mkv et tous les .avi, pas uniquement ceux des reflex APN :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Novembre 2014)

Souvaroff a dit:


> Personne n'a de Soucis avec les Notifications? J'en ai Déjà parlé tantôt dans un message... mais Personne n'a relevé...
> 
> En fait, elles se réinitialisent a chaque démarrage de L'engin J'ai beau Désactiver, une fois redémarré, Elles apparaissent a nouveau... :mouais:



Si, mais problème réglé avec 10.10.1 chez moi.


----------



## Sofiu (21 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour
Seul souci majeur avec la MAJ : impossible de faire tourner le ventilo à moins de 5679rpm alors que tout va bien niveau température. Du coup, un bruit très gênant...
J'ai essayé via SMC et FanControl, nada !
Une idée ??
merci


----------



## mjpolo (21 Novembre 2014)

Sofiu a dit:


> Bonjour
> Seul souci majeur avec la MAJ : impossible de faire tourner le ventilo à moins de 5679rpm alors que tout va bien niveau température. Du coup, un bruit très gênant...
> J'ai essayé via SMC et FanControl, nada !
> Une idée ??
> merci



Relance la 10.10.1, on ne sait jamais...parfois ça passe pas bien au premier coup


----------



## Sofiu (21 Novembre 2014)

mjpolo a dit:


> Relance la 10.10.1, on ne sait jamais...parfois ça passe pas bien au premier coup



Tu veux dire que je dois "réinstaller" ?


----------



## H-L (21 Novembre 2014)

personnellement j'ai un sacré coup de gueule pour cette version.

elle est lente, pas optimisée, fini à coups de pelle. 

sous mavrick pas de problème, la ram 4go, suffisait largement, bah la, je vous présente yosémite, un aspirateur a ram, qui ne souhaite qu'une chose : vous obliger à utiliser les produits apple. 

firefox, 2 modules actifs, c'est la fin du monde, ca pompe 4/5ème de la ram. 
thunderbird (ok lui déjà c'est un peu lourd), la même chose.
word ? mon dieu c'est a ce tirer une balle

même lorsque rien ne tourne je vois la ram qui se fait manger petit a petit. 
Itunes fonctionne bien, safari aussi, message aussi, enfin juste les appli apple quoi.

ils ont même foiré les interfaces graphiques, alors que soyons honnêtes, ils avaient au moins ca pour eux.

j'ai fait un reset total, j'arrive toujours au même point, c'est d'une lenteur exaspérante.
Lion, Mavrick ou encore snowleopard sont 10x mieux. 

vraiment ils ont intérêt a ce dépêcher pour optimiser tout ça. La fluidité a disparue, c'est rageant. 

je n'arrive pas a comprendre comment certains utilisateurs sont capable de dire que cette version est fluide, c'est surment la moins opti de toutes. Je n'ai pourtant aucun soucis avec cette machine depuis que je l'ai ainsi qu'avec toutes les autres que j'ai pu avoir...

macbook pro 4Go ram... c'est tellement dommage, ya cependant des points positifs, déjà évoqués, mais tellement useless pour la plupart


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2014)

H-L a dit:


> <...>
> je n'arrive pas a comprendre comment certains utilisateurs sont capable de dire que cette version est fluide, c'est surment la moins opti de toutes. Je n'ai pourtant aucun soucis avec cette machine depuis que je l'ai ainsi qu'avec toutes les autres que j'ai pu avoir...
> <...>t


Je pourrais retourner la remarque. D'autant que j'utilise Firefox et Thunderbird (et aussi SeaMonkey, Chrome et Opera) sans plus de soucis.

Pour la mémoire, il faut surtout regarder s'il commence (ou pas) à y avoir du _swap_ ou si la "pression" sur la mémoire augmente véritablement.

Pour le reste, comme rien ne nous dit si tu as mis à jour tes logiciels, si tu as des logiciels en tâche de fond (comme Dropbox, qui, jusqu'il y a peu, pouvait mettre à genoux la machine (et que j'ai donc désactivé)), ça n'est guère instructif.


----------



## H-L (21 Novembre 2014)

C'est ca le plus étonnant, j'ai dans les gens qui, autour de moi utilise Yosemite qui ont les memes problèmes alors que d'autre utilisateurs, comme beaucoup, n'ont 0 problème, c'est quand même étonnant... je fais les mises a jours, je verifie tout le temps les applications en tache de fond, supprime les notifs qui me servent a rien personnellement, j'avoue que dropbox est un sacré gourmand, c'est pour cela que je ne l'active qu'une fois par jour pour faire les sauvegardes nécessaire. 


alors se pose la question de wtf comment c'est possible sur des machines similaires, d'avoir des résultats si différent, rassurez moi, et sans volonté de créer un sujet de polémique, les virus sur mac, sont inexistant, ou quasi inexistant en fonction de comment ou considère un virus ?

sincerement, même lorsque le mac était vierge (car je le clean obligatoirement lors de changement d'OS), et après un ou deux démarrage, bah la fluidité, j'ai pu m'assoir dessus. Comme d'autres de mes collègues et amis... alors soit on est trop exigent, soit ya un truc qui cloche


----------



## mjpolo (21 Novembre 2014)

Sofiu a dit:


> Tu veux dire que je dois "réinstaller" ?



Oui, si tu ne l'as pas mise de côté tu la re-télécharges et tu la repasses: il arrive qu'une mis à jour ne passe pas bien, on lance même une combo pour régler certains problèmes, mais Yosemite n'a pas de combo pour le moment.
Un exemple: je suis passé à la FNAC ce matin pour voir comment se comportait et leur Yosemite, eh bien, sur le même MacBookPro que le mien pas de saccades (j'en parle dans mon autre poste) alors que chez moi saccades sur iMac et sur MacBookPro 13 (boot sur le même disque externe)


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Novembre 2014)

@H-L

Ton interrogation est légitime, mais les réponses sont presque aussi nombreuses que les configurations possibles.

Je pense pour ma part que le système est encore trop jeune pour que tout cela soit significatif.


Je n&#8217;avais pas l&#8217;intention d&#8217;installer Yosemite avant quelques mois, et puis, comme j&#8217;avais prévu une clean install de Mavericks sur mon iMac 2010, je me suis dit que c&#8217;était l&#8217;occasion de faire un passage en 10.10, histoire de voir un peu de quoi il en retourne.

Là, je me suis retrouvé avec un système très réactif. J&#8217;ai alors fait l&#8217;impasse sur la clean install et décidé de rester avec Yosemite. D&#8217;autant plus que j&#8217;ai une autre machine qui fait tourner Mavericks.

A part un bug de-ci de-là, je trouve le système satisfaisant, sur une machine de quatre ans avec 8 Go de Ram et un DD classic.


----------



## mjpolo (21 Novembre 2014)

H-L a dit:


> C'est ca le plus étonnant, j'ai dans les gens qui, autour de moi utilise Yosemite qui ont les memes problèmes alors que d'autre utilisateurs, comme beaucoup, n'ont 0 problème, c'est quand même étonnant... je fais les mises a jours, je verifie tout le temps les applications en tache de fond, supprime les notifs qui me servent a rien personnellement, j'avoue que dropbox est un sacré gourmand, c'est pour cela que je ne l'active qu'une fois par jour pour faire les sauvegardes nécessaire.
> 
> 
> alors se pose la question de wtf comment c'est possible sur des machines similaires, d'avoir des résultats si différent, rassurez moi, et sans volonté de créer un sujet de polémique, les virus sur mac, sont inexistant, ou quasi inexistant en fonction de comment ou considère un virus ?
> ...



Si, si, y a quand même des trucs qui clochent, d'où mon poste #610 
car, entre "ça arrive sur certaines machines" et "je vois ça autour de moi, chez des amis etc..", bah pour moi, et sans aucune mauvaise fois, on ne peut pas dire que Yosemite se débrouille très bien pour s'installer, et faire le nettoyage nécessaire, sur n'importe quelle machine...Mais je pense que tu devrais insister et refaire l'installe, tente la mise à jour d'un autre système (utiliser des DD externes bien sûr!)..ou fais un back vers Mavericks 
Je travaille toujours sur SL et ça va très bien... ça me détend 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h40 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> @H-L
> 
> Ton interrogation est légitime, mais les *réponses sont presque aussi nombreuses que les configurations possibles*.



Tout à fait d'accord



Moonwalker a dit:


> Je pense pour ma part que le système est *encore trop jeune* pour que tout cela soit significatif.



Sauf que, à la vitesse actuelle, on n'aura jamais un système vieux/mûr:rateau:  et on passera au suivant...



Moonwalker a dit:


> Je navais pas lintention dinstaller Yosemite avant quelques mois, et puis, comme javais prévu une clean install de Mavericks sur mon iMac 2010, je me suis dit que cétait loccasion de faire un passage en 10.10, histoire de voir un peu de quoi il en retourne.
> 
> Là, je me suis retrouvé avec un système très réactif. Jai alors fait limpasse sur la clean install et décidé de rester avec Yosemite. Dautant plus que jai une autre machine qui fait tourner Mavericks.
> 
> A part un bug de-ci de-là, je trouve le système satisfaisant, sur une machine de quatre ans avec 8 Go de Ram et un DD classic.



8Go....faudrait le dire à Apple


----------



## H-L (21 Novembre 2014)

je vais clean, encore, me mettre en 10.10.1 (en esperant que la 10.10.2 soit pas blindée de bug ... hum hum chrome hum) 

et me mettre en optimisation sans données en arrière plan aucune on verra bien, sur ce, et apres ce petit coup de gueule qui ne tenais qu'a moi (ou presque) bonne journée


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2014)

Pas d'alarmes sur 10.10.2 : c'est une bêta réservée aux développeurs. Si on commence à pérorer sur des versions bêta destinées à être testées et pas destinées au grand public, on n'en a pas fini 

Si tu veux avoir une véritable idée des performances de Yosemite sur ta machine, tu as intérêt à bien garder trace de ce que tu installes _après_ avoir installé le système. Il peut très bien y avoir une application parasite (mal écrite, mal mise à jour, mal paramétrée etc.) et l'idée serait de l'identifier. Et pour ce faire il faut être méthodique.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Novembre 2014)

mjpolo a dit:


> ()
> Sauf que, à la vitesse actuelle, on n'aura jamais un système vieux/mûr:rateau:  et on passera au suivant...
> 
> 
> ...



Le système mûr cest 10.9.5. 10.8.5 est aussi pas mal.

Mavericks était bon avec 4 Go. Ça reste possible pour Yosemite néanmoins, à 8 Go ont est quand même mieux dans ses pantoufles.

Ils vendent encore des machines avec 4 Go de ram ? :mouais:

Ah! Ouai, les MacBook Air et le premier MacMini.

Ce doit être une blague. Sens de lhumour Apple.


----------



## H-L (21 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Pas d'alarmes sur 10.10.2 : c'est une bêta réservée aux développeurs. Si on commence à pérorer sur des versions bêta destinées à être testées et pas destinées au grand public, on n'en a pas fini
> 
> Si tu veux avoir une véritable idée des performances de Yosemite sur ta machine, tu as intérêt à bien garder trace de ce que tu installes _après_ avoir installé le système. Il peut très bien y avoir une application parasite (mal écrite, mal mise à jour, mal paramétrée etc.) et l'idée serait de l'identifier. Et pour ce faire il faut être méthodique.



Ouais, pour la beta je dis pas hein, j'espere juste qu'ils feront quelque chose de propre avant de la lancer


----------



## Télémac (21 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> ...... Il peut très bien y avoir une application parasite (mal écrite, mal mise à jour, mal paramétrée etc.) et l'idée serait de l'identifier. Et pour ce faire il faut être méthodique.



Conseil très pratique et logique.

Ceci étant, nous devons quand même admettre que  pour nous les anciens depuis 1990 sur mac, ce n'était pas à l'utilisateur de faire ce travail de mettre les mains dans le moteur.  L'utilisateur  achète un produit onéreux et s'attend à ce qu'il fonctionne.

Aussi si des versions béta sortent, c'est bien pour permettre aux développeurs  de :

- soit d'adapter leur produit vendu,
- soit d'annoncer à leur client que leur produit n'est plus compatible.

La c'est le monde à l'envers, l'utilisateur paye pour faire leur travail et de plus sans garantie de résultat. 

On achète pas un mac pour cela, je crois que cette méthodologie porte  un autre nom


----------



## mjpolo (21 Novembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le système mûr cest 10.9.5. 10.8.5 est aussi pas mal.
> 
> Mavericks était bon avec 4 Go. Ça reste possible pour Yosemite néanmoins, à 8 Go ont est quand même mieux dans ses pantoufles.
> 
> ...



+MacBookPro 13 pouces i5, 2,5 GHz, le seul qui reste upgradable


----------



## chafpa (21 Novembre 2014)

Yosemite installée dimanche dernier en clean install et passé depuis en 10.0.1, Firefox et Thunderbird ne mémorise plus la taile ni l'emplacement des fenêtres.

Pire, dans mon logiciel de carte bancaire virtuelle, je ne peux plus changer la devise, afficher l'historique ... etc ... etc.. Obligé de déstocker mon vieux portable Toshiba Satelitte.

Bien sur, c'est sûrement la faute à ces logiciels qui n'ont pas été adaptés :rose:

Bref, encore une et je retourne sous Mavericks en attendant que les choses se soient améliorées.

Le gag, pour ma vieille imprimante Canon Pixma MP 600 obsolète et incompatible avec Yosemite, j'ai récupérer les drivers et le soft du scanner de Lion et là .... tout fonctionne alors que je n'avais plus de fonction scanner avec Mavericks.

Ils ont du boulot sur la planche. Heureusement que l'OS était gratuit.


----------



## mjpolo (21 Novembre 2014)

chafpa a dit:


> Ils ont du boulot sur la planche. *Heureusement que l'OS était gratuit*.



Et en plus, c'est le "Meilleur Os au MONDE"  alors de quoi te pleins-tu??

Quant à la pub pour l'iPhone 6 et 6+ avec la voix de Omar Si...pffff, grotesque 
Bon, les goûts et les couleurs.... mais tout de même  on dirait qu' ils s'adressent aux ados friqués...
 [ou alors c'est moi qui ai pris un coup de vieux... ]
Où va-t-elle, notre APPLE???


----------



## Sofiu (22 Novembre 2014)

mjpolo a dit:


> Oui, si tu ne l'as pas mise de côté tu la re-télécharges et tu la repasses: il arrive qu'une mis à jour ne passe pas bien, on lance même une combo pour régler certains problèmes, mais Yosemite n'a pas de combo pour le moment.
> Un exemple: je suis passé à la FNAC ce matin pour voir comment se comportait et leur Yosemite, eh bien, sur le même MacBookPro que le mien pas de saccades (j'en parle dans mon autre poste) alors que chez moi saccades sur iMac et sur MacBookPro 13 (boot sur le même disque externe)



Merci bcp,
je fais ça demain
Surtout que désormais, j'ai une nouvelle blague : le mac est en veille, fermé et tout à coup VROUUUUUMMMMM!!!! le ventilo se lance à donf. Alors que quand tu ouvres la machine la température est OK tout ça...
Je vais retélécharger et faire ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 22h38 ----------

Je veux réinstaller Yosemite parce que ça bug et mon mac refuse car j'ai déjà la 10.1... J'fais QUOIIII? 
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2014)

mjpolo a dit:


> Où va-t-elle, notre APPLE???



le ver est dans le fruit 
soigner le fruit demande trop de temps
il faut tuer le ver


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> le ver est dans le fruit
> soigner le fruit demande trop de temps
> il faut tuer le ver


Tes parfois agaçant, mais je ne te veux aucun mal.

Et puis, je croyais que par chez toi, cétait le rouge ou le jaune qui faisaient taches.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tes parfois agaçant, mais je ne te veux aucun mal.
> 
> Et puis, je croyais que par chez toi, cétait le rouge ou le jaune qui faisaient taches.



plus maintenant
la 7ème Cie locale veille 

pour le reste ma femme m'a quitté depuis longtemps , il parait que je suis trop chiant
salope


----------



## Deborah (22 Novembre 2014)

après quinze jours/trois semaines, c'est la cata. intégrale sur mon MacBook Pro. Echec de connexion pour l'Apple Store, pour Mail etc... Problèmes répertoriés d'ailleurs sur site en anglais d'Apple. 
Je vais retourner à Mavericks parce que c'est infernal. Ce sera fait dans la journée.
Jamais eu autant de problèmes avec les précédents OS !


----------



## mjpolo (22 Novembre 2014)

Sofiu a dit:


> Merci bcp,
> je fais ça demain
> Surtout que désormais, j'ai une nouvelle blague : le mac est en veille, fermé et tout à coup VROUUUUUMMMMM!!!! le ventilo se lance à donf. Alors que quand tu ouvres la machine la température est OK tout ça...
> Je vais retélécharger et faire ça.
> ...



Pourtant sur le mien j'ai pu repasser la 10.10.1...comme quoi il n'y a pas deux machines identiques
J'espère que tu es quelqu'un de prudent et tu AS un DD externe de sauvegarde??!! 
Pour le réinstaller il faut booter sur la partition RECOVERY (elle s'affiche en maintenant la touche Alt au démarrage) et relancer l'install

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h22 ----------




alan63 a dit:


> plus maintenant
> la 7ème Cie locale veille
> 
> pour le reste ma femme m'a quitté depuis longtemps , il parait que je suis *trop chiant*
> salope



 mais nooooon :rateau:


----------



## Inthesky (23 Novembre 2014)

stook a dit:


> Préférence de Safari > Général > Safari s'ouvre avec "nouvelle fenêtre" > les nouvelles fenêtre s'ouvre avec ...etc...



Merci! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h45 ----------




tsunade a dit:


> Je suis très intéressée par cette possibilité de adBlock de se passer des pubs. Comment on installe ça ?



Tu vas dans Safari / extensions de Safari et tu recherches Adblock (s'il n'est pas en première page).
Après, ça s'installe tout seul et adieu les pubs.


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2014)

Inthesky a dit:


> ...Tu vas dans Safari / extensions de Safari et tu recherches Adblock (s'il n'est pas en première page).
> Après, ça s'installe tout seul et adieu les pubs...



Oui si on prend la sage précaution de toujours télécharger un logiciel sur le site officiel de l'éditeur et pas ailleurs. Fais une recherche et tu vas t'apercevoir que beaucoup ramasse des cochonneries en téléchargeant/installant un logiciel ne venant pas d'un site officiel.


----------



## chafpa (23 Novembre 2014)

mjpolo a dit:


> Et en plus, c'est le "Meilleur Os au MONDE"  alors de quoi te pleins-tu??


Que cela me gonfle de devoir remettre à chaque fois les fenêtres à leurs places et dimensions.

Concernant mon loggiciel de carte bancaire virtuelle, c'est limite rédhibitoire car je constate que les menus déroulants dans plusieurs autres logiciels ne fonctionnent plus à savoir qu'on ne peut pas sélectionner une entrée ou il y a un décalalage de 2 ou 3 valeurs entre l'entrée sélectionnée et celle qui est retenue.

Gratuit ou pas, meilleur ou pas, cela me les g..... sérieusement.

S'il pleut cet après-midi, je retourne sous Mavericks.


----------



## Willow37 (23 Novembre 2014)

pfff alors là c'est vraiment n'importe quoi, j'ai téléchargé sur le store yosemite, il ne répondait pas à la fin du téléchargement, et en + j'étais en train de formater une clé usb qui beuguait (d'ailleurs ça marche tjrs pas) et j'ai du redémarrer

depuis impossible d'installer yosemite, j'essaye de cliquer sur "mises à jour" je dois rentrer mon mot de passe de apple store sauf que le truc il me bloque sur une adresse email d'un type que je connais pas et je peux pas la changer !!!! c'est quoi ça punaise...!!!!

quelle imbécile j'ai été de vouloir installer ce truc sérieusement j'aurai du m'abstenir.... ==> ça m'apprendra, plus jamais de MAJ !! plus JAMAIS (en + je sais meme pas si yosemite a été installé... y'a écrit "téléchargé" mais pas "installé") bref j'ai retéléchargé maverick (et 1h de perdue) et ça semble avoir résolu le souci de apple store...


----------



## RubenF (23 Novembre 2014)

Ca va une heure pour 5Go t'es tranquille je met généralement une semaine xD 

Je suis toujours en résistance face à Yosemite.. Je n'arrive pas à m'y faire.. Mavericks me conviens amplement. 




Wait & See


----------



## Willow37 (23 Novembre 2014)

oui mais en attendant, ça a beugué et apporté des trucs étranges sur mon mac comme tu as pu le lire... donc moi ça me convient pas du tout les bugs et les trucs étranges sans explication


----------



## RubenF (23 Novembre 2014)

Je suis totalement de ton avis !


----------



## LS Zaitsev (23 Novembre 2014)

Astuce: pour ceux qui trouvent trop long le téléchargement de Yosemite via l'AppleStore (surtout quand on souffre de déconnexions intempestives chez certains opérateurs / zones), Yosemite (le même fichier) est dispo sur les trackers Torrent facilement et rapidement.

Je ne crois pas que cette solution soit illégale. Yosemite est gratuit, le fichier n'est pas modifié.
Voilà.


----------



## Willow37 (23 Novembre 2014)

Oui je râle !!! Ca me gave !

*Pourquoi sortir des trucs si on peut pas parfois les mettre tout de suite punaise de bouc ???? !!!  *

"si t'es assez imbécile pour installer ça à la va vite et bien tant pis pour toi" OOUI exactement partaitement totalement, j'ai été impatiente car ça m'arrive d'être humaine, et car j'ai cru que ça pouvait le faire et c'est tant pis pour moi !!!!! Et comme d'hab je tombe des nues, et ça me sert jamais de leçon parce que je suis une gentille fille qui vit avec les papillons ! Oui je suis imbécile, je râle, et j'ai pas mes règles (si t'es pas convaincu va voir le sketch de Natoo sur le thème qui est assez poilant d'ailleurs !!) 

Conclusion : j'ai eu tord ! Et je resterai toute ma vie sous Maverick, contre vents et marées, je ferai jamais la maj de mon app windows phone et je pète au nez des développeurs.

Et si vous aussi vous avez la haine de lire 15 pages de forums après 3 jours de sortie d'un OS pour trouver dans un micro commentaire au milieu des 15 pages LE truc qui beugue sur la MAJ, tappez 1 !

Bref Yosemite c'est de la bouse de chèvre ! Ma critique n'est pas constructive mais au moins elle résume clairement ce que je pense et n'a pas le mérite de se cacher derrières des faux semblants.

Et moi mes parents ils sont pas là à me conseiller pour mon mac vu qu'ils sont naze en informatique. Donc oui je dois apprendre par moi même mais parfois j'ai pas le temps de me pencher à fond sur quelque chose donc je fais confiance. Trop même !

Conclusion 2 : si vous voulez pas passez pour des abrutis comme moi, n'installez pas cette m****, de plus, vous ne vous ferez pas chambrer par les membres !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2014)

dragao13 a dit:


> J'espère au moins que t'auras appris un truc ... quand on ne veut pas souffrir de bugs et bien on met à jour quand on a minimum la version x.x.4 !
> 
> Je comprendrais jamais comment certains d'entre vous qui utilisent l'ordi depuis un moment déjà mettent à jour leur système quand il vient de sortir et après ça râle !!!
> 
> ...


mouais et si tout le monde attends la version xxxx4 on fait quoi ? qui va tester les bugs ?personne
donc la xxx4 sera à problème 
bon on tourne en carré ...


----------



## Willow37 (23 Novembre 2014)

Je m'énerve pas ^^  je suis une fille douce et délicate ! 

Et mon cerveau est grillé donc non. :love:

*Mais de façon rationnelle c'est pénible de pouvoir se fier à rien bon sang !!!!*  On peut jamais mettre son cerveau en pause bisounours, MERDE de poule !





==> ben ce sera pas pour tout de suite apparemment !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2014)

dragao13 a dit:


> @ Willow37 T'énerve pas ... c'est pas bon pour ton futur ulcère, déjà tu progresses, t'as compris que le con de l'histoire est souvent celui (ou celle) qui se trouve sur la chaise devant son ordi ...
> 
> Réfléchis au nombre de lignes de code qu'il y a dans un OS, au nombre de lignes de code qu'il existe dans n'importe quelle appli ou pilote qui peut générer un bug foireux !!!
> 
> ...


on veut pas de bugs
on paie pas en billet de Monopoly
on veut tout et tout de suite 
être servit les premiers au restaurant
que la soupe soit chaude 
d'ailleurs on ne s'énerve pas  Madeleine on explique au gens 
quand à nos cerveaux on fait confiance au tien 


puisqu'on te dit qu'on a eu tort 
voilà


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> mouais et si tout le monde attends la version xxxx4 on fait quoi ? qui va tester les bugs ?personne
> donc la xxx4 sera à problème
> bon on tourne en carré ...



Willow37 teste les bugs ?

On n&#8217;est pas sorti de l&#8217;auberge.

Je ne voulais pas intervenir, on va dire que je m&#8217;acharne sur les esprits simples (nota : je n&#8217;ai pas dit les simples d&#8217;esprit) mais quand je lis un truc comme ça :



Willow37 a dit:


> (&#8230
> en + je sais meme pas si yosemite a été installé&#8230; y&#8217;a écrit «*téléchargé*» mais pas «*installé
> (&#8230



Rappel : l&#8217;installation d&#8217;OS X depuis le Mac App Store s&#8217;effectue en deux étapes distinctes. 1. Téléchargement. 2. Installation.

Si Willow37 ne sait pas ce qu&#8217;il (elle ?) fait de ses dix doigts, ce n&#8217;est pas nous, et encore moins Apple qui va le lui apprendre.


----------



## Willow37 (23 Novembre 2014)

Je le reconnais alan63 que j'ai eu tort (je le dis même dans mon pamphlet contre moi meme et la société ^^) et je m'en repentis pieusement ^^ !! 

==>  ouai je veux tout tout de suite !!! je suis une vraie occidentale ! :hein:

Moonwalker : je n'en attendais pas moins de toute façon sur la gentillesse des membres !!! 

Et je pense qu'au final il ne s'était pas installé, donc après tout, est-ce de ma faute si le truc fonctionne mal ?

Non je ne test pas les bugs car je suis d'une intelligence inférieure donc ça risque pas. Il n'y a pas que des super avertis et super sempaï comme vous tous sur le forum, c'est pourquoi il existe, et j'en fais partie, même si j'essaye de m'améliorer au jour le jour et d'apporter ma pierre à l'édifice en toute humilité mais également avec mon regard critique mécontent, que ça plaise ou non !


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Novembre 2014)

En fait, ce qui ma le plus interpelé et fait peur dans ton post cest ça :


> depuis impossible d'installer yosemite, j'essaye de cliquer sur "mises à jour" je dois rentrer mon mot de passe de apple store sauf que *le truc il me bloque sur une adresse email d'un type que je connais pas et je peux pas la changer* !!!! c'est quoi ça punaise...!!!!



Je me le demande aussi.

Nulle crainte, on nest pas tous égaux devant linformatique.

(si ça peut te rassurer, devant un formulaire administratif, jai des pulsions de serial killer)


----------



## mistik (23 Novembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mavericks était bon avec 4 Go. Ça reste possible pour Yosemite néanmoins, à 8 Go ont est quand même mieux dans ses pantoufles.
> 
> Ils vendent encore des machines avec 4 Go de ram ? :mouais:
> 
> ...


Les mba du moins pour les plus récents sont munis de SSD, cela peut-il compenser le fait de n'avoir que 4Go (non upgradable évidemment !) ... je me pose cette question concernant mon mba mi-2011 ... ?

Mille pardons si la réponse a déjà été donné, j'avoue ne pas avoir lu les 32 pages. :rose:


----------



## Willow37 (23 Novembre 2014)

oui c'était assez étrange cet email, j'avais beau cliquer dessus, rien n'y faisait, et depuis que j'ai remis mavericks, heureusement plus de trace de ce christophe.bizarre@gmail.com 

ah toi aussi tu veux tuer les secrétaires qui font pas le boulot à notre place ?  non parce que hein, chacun son job !


==> mistik, personnellement j'ai le MBA fin 2012 SSD 4 go de ram... et j'ai rencontré qq soucis comme tu as peut-être pu le lire sur ces dernières pages, donc j'ai viré yosemite

En +, pour revenir au thème de ma râlerie chronique temporaire, vous remarquerez que j'ai fait l'*effort* de lire un peu le sujet sur Yosemite AVANT de faire cette erreur, j'ai sûrement mal lu alors car j'en ai tiré l'information que je pouvais tester apparmement l'install sans trop de souci... donc je ne l'ai pas fait non plus en totale ingénue de base qui est même pas fichue d'aller jeter un oeil préalablement !!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Novembre 2014)

mistik a dit:


> Les mba du moins pour les plus récents sont munis de SSD, cela peut-il compenser le fait de n'avoir que 4Go (non upgradable évidemment !) ... je me pose cette question concernant mon mba mi-2011 ... ?
> 
> Mille pardons si la réponse a déjà été donné, j'avoue ne pas avoir lu les 32 pages. :rose:



Je ne sais pas. Le swap se fera de manière plus véloce, sans aucun doute.

Avec Mavericks, 4 Go ça passe si on ne force pas trop. La compression de mémoire fera le job.

Avec Yosemite, pour linstant, je vois souvent la jauge au-delà des 4 Go. Toutefois, je dispose de 8 Go et OSX a toujours eu tendance à prendre ses aises. Par contre, il sait aussi se faire petit.

Le meilleur moyen pour toi de savoir est encore de linstaller. Si ça nest pas vivable dans ton usage quotidien, tu reviens en arrière, avec un clone ou une restauration Time Machine.


----------



## Willow37 (23 Novembre 2014)

ça répond au fait que j'ai réussi à réinstaller maverick aussi facilement en fait, juste en le re-téléchargeant sur le store... :bebe::bebe::bebe::casse::casse::casse: éclairement du soir, bonsoir ! ok faut que j'arrête de réviser et que je joue deux fois + sur mon ordi ^^


----------



## mistik (23 Novembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne sais pas. Le swap se fera de manière plus véloce, sans aucun doute.
> 
> Avec Mavericks, 4 Go ça passe si on ne force pas trop. La compression de mémoire fera le job.
> 
> ...


J'avais déjà constaté lors du passage de Mountain lion à Mavericks que ce dernier était un peu plus "lourd" que le précédent et mon mba chauffe plus souvent depuis. 

Je me demande d'ailleurs si je n'aurais pas mieux fait de rester sous Lion plus véloce (l'OS pré-installé).


----------



## bompi (23 Novembre 2014)

Télémac a dit:


> Conseil très pratique et logique.
> 
> Ceci étant, nous devons quand même admettre que  pour nous les anciens depuis 1990 sur mac, ce n'était pas à l'utilisateur de faire ce travail de mettre les mains dans le moteur.  L'utilisateur  achète un produit onéreux et s'attend à ce qu'il fonctionne.
> 
> ...


[mode=Un dernier pour la route]
Je ne reviendrai plus sur le sujet (parce que c'est saoulant) mais je pense que nous ne vivons pas dans le même espace-temps.

Dans le mien, les Macs m'ont toujours balancé des paquets de bombes, jusqu'à l'arrivée d'OS X, où les erreurs ne se manifestaient plus ainsi.
Depuis 1986 (où je tapais dans la crainte mon mémoire de fin d'étude) jusqu'à la fin des annés 90 (où je voyais les graphistes redémarrer leur Mac planté une à deux fois par matinée et où les extensions jouaient avec nos nerfs), je n'ai _vraiment_ pas le souvenir idyllique d'un système élégant, qui ne demandait rien à ses utilisateurs (et surtout pas de la patience...)

Bref, les sérénades "c'était mieux avant", je n'y crois pas un instant.
[/mode]


----------



## Willow37 (23 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Bref, les sérénades "c'était mieux avant", je n'y crois pas un instant.



Moi je suis pour le statisme et l'immobilité ! c'est très bien maintenant ! ET je ne foncerai plus tête baissée au risque de trucider mon mac et de me faire traiter de saoulante


----------



## mistik (23 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> [mode=Un dernier pour la route]
> Je ne reviendrai plus sur le sujet (parce que c'est saoulant) mais je pense que nous ne vivons pas dans le même espace-temps.
> 
> Dans le mien, les Macs m'ont toujours balancé des paquets de bombes, jusqu'à l'arrivée d'OS X, où les erreurs ne se manifestaient plus ainsi.
> ...



En 1914 c'était bien mieux, on utilisait une machine à écrire pour taper sa thèse, pas de plantage seul celui qui tapait ... vous savez bien ... le gars placé entre la chaise et le bureau sur lequel reposait la machine ... pouvait se tromper en frappant la mauvaise touche. Pas de redémarrage intempestif, pas besoin de choisir entre PC et Mac ! Mais encore fallait-il avoir la chance de ne pas partir faire la guerre !

Mais ça c'était avant et entre nous je préfère nettement ce qui se passe en 2014 même si le petit dernier d'OS X contient le terme _mite_ !


----------



## toto333 (24 Novembre 2014)

Moi perso je vien d'acheter un MBP 2010 avec Yosemite et il à planté au boit de 30min et je ne suis toujours pas arrivé à réinstaller... (D'ailleurs j'ai publié un demmande à l'aide   http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/impossible-dinstaller-mac-os-help-1256855.html#post12809942


----------



## Jacques L (24 Novembre 2014)

J'ai lu ton autre post et je compatis, toutefois un MBP 2010 ne peut pas avoir un Yosemite en natif, il aurait probablement mieux valu que tu le récupères avec son OS d'origine, d'autant que ce yosemite là a été installé à partir du compte du vendeur ce qui doit faire conflit avec le tien de compte, tu ne me sembles pas avoir essayé de réinstaller à partir de recovery, c'est peut-être une direction à explorer, tu peux essayer également d'installer l'OS sur un DDE vide pour voir comment ça se passe.


----------



## Deborah (24 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à Tous
N'ayant jamais connu de problème avec les successives mises à jour d'OS, j'ai comme précédemment sauté sur Yosemite ! J'aurais mieux fait de me casser une jambe. Sur mon MacBook Pro, suite à des pannes (je ne parle pas de "bugs") totalement incompréhensibles, et insolubles (aucune activation possible du Mac ! Aucune appli. rien....) et j'en passe, j'ai reformulé et réinstallé Yosemite à trois reprises ; j'aurais voulu revenir à Mavericks mais je n'y suis pas parvenue.
Bref, depuis 48 heures, j'ai réinstallé Yosemite, ce qui comprend évidemment la dernière mise à jour. Et pour l'instant, pas de problème.Je dis bien "pour l'instant"....
Au fond, Apple aurait mieux fait d'attendre encore 2 ou 3 mois pour peaufiner cet OS avant de le proposer.


----------



## bernibulle (24 Novembre 2014)

je ne sais pas si ce film d'horreur existe mais il faudrait l'inventer... Mais quelle idée j'ai eu de passer sur Yosemite... Disparues toutes les bonnes raisons qui m'avaient fait passer de pc à mac. Je retrouve la vulgarité du graphisme du Pc et ne suis sans doute pas assez pointue en informatique pour y trouver des avantages concrets, juste des gadgets et surtout une incompréhension totale... Et ces couleurs qui giclent de partout sans avoir rien demander... 
Bon, restons zen... essayons, du moins... Déjà, j'ai passé une heure à essayer de faire glisser une Url dans un dossier d'onglet favoris... Impossible, avec ce panneau qui se bloque devant.... 
De plus j'ai un iphone 4S donc synchronisation impossible, alors on fait comment ????
je ne vais pas monopoliser ce blog, si quelqu'un a des astuces, welcome, mais ce que je souhaite avant tout c'est faire un downgrade sur Maverinks, mais est-ce que c'est facile à faire, apparemment non... HELP


----------



## bernibulle (24 Novembre 2014)

merci Drago 13..... Mais.... c'est bien ce que je pensais, c'est compliqué... Non, je n'ai pas encore de sauvegarde sur time machine... alors tu parles effacer la partition... ça fait un peu peur....


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2014)

Un iPhone 4S, ça se synchronise très bien avec Yosemite. Il faudrait être un peu plus spécifique.


----------



## bernibulle (24 Novembre 2014)

Mon i phone est sous IOS 7.1.2... J'avais cru comprendre que la synchronisation ne pouvait se faire qu'avec IOS 8....


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2014)

a) avant de dire que ça ne marche pas, le vérifier (les on-dit ne restent que des on-dit).
b) cela dépend peut-être de ce que tu veux synchroniser et comment tu le synchronise.

Ex. mon iPad Mini que je n'ai passé à iOS 8 que ce week-end se synchronisait bien [calendrier, miousic, etc.] avec iTunes (tournant sur mon MBP sous Yosemite) et iCloud.


----------



## Willow37 (24 Novembre 2014)

Drago : non c'était même pas toi lol tu m'as pas traité j'avais bien compris le fond de ta pensée en lisant tes messages donc don't worry !

Berniebulle et deborah : je riens en lisant vos émotions diverses et tranchantes sur yosemite même si je compatis  tellement car j'ai failli tomber dans le même piège je pense que vous l'avez compris... heureusement j'ai fait bueuger mon mac par ma non volonté :love: donc le processus n'a pas été jusqu'au bout... mais juste bon courage si vous voulez rebrousser chemin, et moi aussi je trouve que les solutions reboot usb sont difficiles mais c'est surtout parce que c'est long et qu'on a pas forcément tous les éléments en main pour le faire... et oui je suis d'accord "pourquoi n'ont ils pas attendu => et bien pour que de minables utilisateurs de mac comme moi et d'autres se fassent avoir voyons


----------



## rbart (25 Novembre 2014)

C'est dingue tous ces soucis que vous rencontrez !
3 macs à la maison (récents il est vrai : iMac 2012 27", MBA 2013 11" et MPBr 2013 13") sont passés sou Yosemite avec absolument aucun problème.
J'avais eu des soucis l'an passé avec la migration Mavericks sur mon iMac, mais cette année ça a été parfait.
Il doit bien y avoir des bugs ici ou là, mais j'avoue que je n'ai rien remarqué.


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Novembre 2014)

rbart a dit:


> C'est dingue tous ces soucis que vous rencontrez !
> 3 macs à la maison (récents il est vrai : iMac 2012 27", MBA 2013 11" et MPBr 2013 13") sont passés sou Yosemite avec absolument aucun problème.
> J'avais eu des soucis l'an passé avec la migration Mavericks sur mon iMac, mais cette année ça a été parfait.
> Il doit bien y avoir des bugs ici ou là, mais j'avoue que je n'ai rien remarqué.



Peut-être n'as-tu pas essayé les différentes fonctions liées au BlueTooth, au WiFi, en relation avec un i-Bidule du type iPhone, ou plus simplement, les synchronisations et autres relations via iCloud, ou encore l'iCloud Drive !

En effet, avant de me lancer dans l'exploration de ces sujets, l'installation sur mes deux Mac (MBP 13" 2010 et iMac de juin 2014) s'étaient déroulées à merveille. Les applications que j'utilise étaient compatibles. Seulement un petit bug, désagréable, mais pas dommageable, qui a disparu avec X.10.1


----------



## Azurea (25 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

c'est vrai qu'au début j'ai rencontré pas mal de soucis mais tout est rentré dans l'ordre surtout depuis la dernière mise à jour.

Par contre (et à signaler) j'ai Parallels Desktop 10 et il y a une fluidité, une rapidité avec Windows 8.1 pro qui est surprenante. Je bascule du bureau Mac à celui de Windows avec facilité.

De plus le tout super stable, Safari est toujours aussi rapide.

Je pense que 32 Go de mémoire doivent pas mal aider aussi (iMac 27" late 2012 i5 32 Go).


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Novembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Peut-être n'as-tu pas essayé les différentes fonctions liées au BlueTooth, au WiFi, en relation avec un i-Bidule du type iPhone, ou plus simplement, les synchronisations et autres relations via iCloud, ou encore l'iCloud Drive !
> 
> En effet, avant de me lancer dans l'exploration de ces sujets, l'installation sur mes deux Mac (MBP 13" 2010 et iMac de juin 2014) s'étaient déroulées à merveille. Les applications que j'utilise étaient compatibles. Seulement un petit bug, désagréable, mais pas dommageable, qui a disparu avec X.10.1



Ce problème de bluetooth, largement voir outrageusement traité dans les forums anglais d'ailleurs, me donne une furieuse envie de repasser à Mavericks. 

Mais qu'est ce que ça me soule de descendre d'une version à cause d'un problème aussi basique à cause d'une société qui vaut la moitié du CAC40. 

APPLE n'est pas au niveau, et moi à cause de ce petit problème, mais c'est justement parce qu'il est petit, pu jamais j'achèterai un ordinateur apple, dès qu'il lâche je repasse chez windows ou je prends un ipad. Vu qu'APPLE ne s'interesse qu'aux iphones et aux ipads et bientôt à l'iwatch ...


----------



## RubenF (25 Novembre 2014)

J'ai du passer sous Yosemite pour la simple et bonne raison que quand t'a un iPhone 6 Plus en 8.1 et que tu le met toujours à droite à gauche t'a besoin de Handoff et Continuity, je suis pas mécontent.. Mais le Wifi dessus c'est une catastrophe.. J'ai des pertes de connexion.. J'ai parfois même tendance à soupçonner la box.. Mais bon avec les Macs, les iPhone de la maison.. Jamais de soucis.. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rbart (25 Novembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Peut-être n'as-tu pas essayé les différentes fonctions liées au BlueTooth, au WiFi, en relation avec un i-Bidule du type iPhone, ou plus simplement, les synchronisations et autres relations via iCloud, ou encore l'iCloud Drive !
> 
> En effet, avant de me lancer dans l'exploration de ces sujets, l'installation sur mes deux Mac (MBP 13" 2010 et iMac de juin 2014) s'étaient déroulées à merveille. Les applications que j'utilise étaient compatibles. Seulement un petit bug, désagréable, mais pas dommageable, qui a disparu avec X.10.1



Si, tout ça fonctionne, Conitnuity, Handoff, iCloud drive, Wifi ...
Le seul truc que je n'ai pas testé car pas encore dispo sur Mac, c'est iCloud Photo Library qui est encore en beta sur iOS 8.1.1.
Mais toutes les synchro fonctionnent, à la maison, on a, en plus des 3 mac, 3 iPhone et 2 iPad ...

Le seul appareil qui souffre un peu, c'est un iPad3 un peu mis à genou par iOS8


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2014)

Azurea a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> c'est vrai qu'au début j'ai rencontré pas mal de soucis mais tout est rentré dans l'ordre surtout depuis la dernière mise à jour.
> 
> ...



y me cherche ...
je vais être obligé de le cogner..


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> y me cherche ...
> je vais être obligé de le cogner..



Toi Raoul, on peut dire que t&#8217;en es un vrai.


----------



## Azurea (25 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> y me cherche ...
> je vais être obligé de le cogner..



T'as pas le bras assez long........  

 =>


----------



## Willow37 (25 Novembre 2014)

Le wifi... une bonne raison supplémentaire de pas retenter le "je vais télécharger yosemite" déjà que sur les MBA 2012 le wifi a de sérieux problèmes (même mon nokia détecte mieux le wifi que lui quoi...)

Oui c'est clair ils ont recentré leurs priorités sur les iphones... bientôt l'iphone à 1000 euros ==> peut-être que ce sera + rentable de l'acheter avec un clavier à ajouter dessus que d'acheter un mac avec des soucis de SSD toshiba qui crash, wifi et bluetooth de l'an 1478...


----------



## LS Zaitsev (26 Novembre 2014)

Pour le Bluetooth, si vous n'êtes pas en 4.0 (ou 4.xx), donc pour les mac avant 2012 je crois, on peut acheter une carte Bluetooth nouvelle norme (4.xx) pour une trentaine de $ sur le net. Plus qu'à la monter à la place de l'ancienne.
Evidemment, l'OS comprend déjà le pilote, ça passe tout seul. Continuité, Hangout et Cie passe alors. J'ai tenté sur un "vieux" MBP 2011 13".

Je signale aussi un bug de Yosemite au passage: après avoir branché un écran externe (TV, videoprojecteur), l'icône de recopie video reste dans la barre de menu (en haut à droite), même si je n'ai plus l'écran secondaire.

Avant, il n'apparaissait qu'en cas d'écran branché et disparaissait après.


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2014)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Pour le Bluetooth, si vous n'êtes pas en 4.0 (ou 4.xx), donc pour les mac avant 2012 je crois, on peut acheter une carte Bluetooth nouvelle norme (4.xx) pour une trentaine de $ sur le net. Plus qu'à la monter à la place de l'ancienne.
> Evidemment, l'OS comprend déjà le pilote, ça passe tout seul. Continuité, Hangout et Cie passe alors. J'ai tenté sur un "vieux" MBP 2011 13".
> 
> Je signale aussi un bug de Yosemite au passage: après avoir branché un écran externe (TV, videoprojecteur), l'icône de recopie video reste dans la barre de menu (en haut à droite), même si je n'ai plus l'écran secondaire.
> ...


Celui-là, je sens qu'il ne sera pas prioritaire dans la liste des bugs à corriger...


----------



## LS Zaitsev (26 Novembre 2014)

Tu as gâché ma journée.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Novembre 2014)

Un truc étrange avec Calendrier.

Quand je louvre, il nest pas à la date du jour. Je suis obligé de cliquer sur aujourdhui.


----------



## Locke (27 Novembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un truc étrange avec Calendrier.
> 
> Quand je louvre, il nest pas à la date du jour. Je suis obligé de cliquer sur aujourdhui.



Pas de souci sur mes 2 Mac.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un truc étrange avec Calendrier.
> 
> Quand je louvre, il nest pas à la date du jour. Je suis obligé de cliquer sur aujourdhui.



idem chez moi


----------



## bompi (27 Novembre 2014)

Et il est à quelle date ? La dernière sélectionnée avant la précédente fermeture ?


----------



## Azurea (27 Novembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un truc étrange avec Calendrier.
> 
> Quand je l&#8217;ouvre, il n&#8217;est pas à la date du jour. Je suis obligé de cliquer sur aujourd&#8217;hui.



Bonjour

je viens de faire le test et il est décalé une semaine avant à "Semaine" et de quelques jours avant à "Jour" (il n'est pas calé sur "Aujourd'hui").

Dans les quatre options (jour, semaine, mois et année) il affiche bien la date du jour.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Et il est à quelle date ? La dernière sélectionnée avant la précédente fermeture ?



La date de la veille ou la dernière sélectionnée.

Idem pour les semaines, les mois. Ça reste décalé.

Si je nouvre pas Calendrier pendant trois jours, je me retrouve à la date dil y a trois jours.

Pas ce phénomène sur Mavericks : je mets à une date - je ferme - jouvre et je me retrouve à la date du jour.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h11 ----------




Azurea a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> je viens de faire le test et il est décalé une semaine avant à "Semaine" et de quelques jours avant à "Jour" (il n'est pas calé sur "Aujourd'hui").
> 
> Dans les quatre options (jour, semaine, mois et année) il affiche bien la date du jour.



Cest tout à fait cela.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h12 ----------

Je viens dinstaller Yosemite sur un DD externe vierge : même constat.

Nouvelle façon de faire ou bug ?


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Novembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La date de la veille ou la dernière sélectionnée.
> 
> Idem pour les semaines, les mois. Ça reste décalé.
> 
> ...



Nouvelle façon de faire.


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Novembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un truc étrange avec Calendrier.
> 
> Quand je louvre, il nest pas à la date du jour. Je suis obligé de cliquer sur aujourdhui.



Pas chez moi, ni sur l'iMac, ni sur le MBP.

Peut-être la raison en est que je l'ouvre au moins deux fois par jour, et que j'utilise essentiellement la présentation par mois. Le jour courant est "encapsulé" dans un cercle de couleur rouge. Du coup, la remarque de Moonwalker ne s'applique pas vraiment.


----------



## M-A (27 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'ai une petite frayeur avec cette nouvelle version  je viens de la  télécharger par mégarde mais je ne trouve plus mes photos nul part ou sont elles ? L'onglet Image habituellement à la suite de Documents etc  dans Finder a disparu ?   J'ai certainement du mal cherché ? Merci beaucoup de m'aider car je panique un peu ..

Et l'application iphoto est bloquée et la mise à jour ne fonctionne pas comment faire ? 

Merci beaucoup.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h41 ----------

Slt , toi qui semble n'avoir aucune difficulté avec la nouvelle version peut être pourrait tu m'aiguiller car je ne retrouve pas l'onglet image dans Finder je ne sais pas ou sont passées toutes mes photos. Sais tu ou les images ou photos se situent ? 
De plus l'application Iphoto est bloquée est ce la même chose pour toi ? 

Je te remercie bcp.


----------



## Azurea (27 Novembre 2014)

M-A a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai une petite frayeur avec cette nouvelle version  je viens de la  télécharger par mégarde mais je ne trouve plus mes photos nul part ou sont elles ? L'onglet Image habituellement à la suite de Documents etc  dans Finder a disparu ?   J'ai certainement du mal cherché ? Merci beaucoup de m'aider car je panique un peu ..
> 
> ...



Salut,

vas voir dans les préférences du Finder :


----------



## soubis54 (27 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, suite à l'installation j'ai eu des problèmes pour envoyer et recevoir mes mails de chez Free (Zimbra) j'ai trouvé la solution sur un forum pour la configuration


----------



## Madamenretard (27 Novembre 2014)

Je déteste Yosemite !! Il n'y a que des bugs et en plus, le graphisme est très moche !
mon imap s'est désactivé depuis yosemite et donc la messagerie de mon macbook pro ne reçoit plus les mails. 
Sur internet, il y des erreurs graphiques, les images et textes sautent et se dédoublent ! C'est une catastrophe ce yosemite ! C'était déjà moins bien avec Maverick. Je suis vraiment dégoûtée de ces mises à jour qui ne font qu'empirer le système.
Le lion des montagnes marchait très bien.
Qui est d'accord ?


----------



## carvi84 (27 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir,
Je suis d  accord avec toi . Après 1 essai désastreux de Yosemite je suis revenue sur ML et là tout tourne impeccable 


 cordialement  
ccim12


----------



## bompi (27 Novembre 2014)

Calendar m'indique bien la date du jour au lancement (10.10.1).


----------



## LS Zaitsev (27 Novembre 2014)

LibreOffice a des bugs d'affichages (lignes brouillées) sous 10.10.1 (et déjà sous 10.10).
C'est à eux de se mettre au point je pense.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2014)

quelques semaines après
Bluetooth et Wi-Fi sont toujours aussi capricieux ( ca ne date pas de Yosemite )
je suis revenu à ethernet sur mon mac de bureau
et j'utilise mon Chromebook ( sans problème.. ) sur la chaise longue
à part ça , n'utilisant plus de soft Apple, beau temps mer calme et y'a de la gourmandise dans le regard des filles:love:


----------



## Bambouille (28 Novembre 2014)

Madamenretard a dit:


> Je déteste Yosemite !! Il n'y a que des bugs et en plus, le graphisme est très moche !
> mon imap s'est désactivé depuis yosemite et donc la messagerie de mon macbook pro ne reçoit plus les mails.
> Sur internet, il y des erreurs graphiques, les images et textes sautent et se dédoublent ! C'est une catastrophe ce yosemite ! C'était déjà moins bien avec Maverick. Je suis vraiment dégoûtée de ces mises à jour qui ne font qu'empirer le système.
> Le lion des montagnes marchait très bien.
> *Qui est d'accord ?*



Pas moi. Maverick tourne nickel


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2014)

ccim12 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je suis d  accord avec toi . Après 1 essai désastreux de Yosemite je suis revenue sur ML et là tout tourne impeccable
> 
> 
> ...



Chez moi, Yosemite tourne très bien.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2014)

globalement ça va 
je ne dirai pas 100% ok
mais bon je m'attendais à pire
dans la moyenne des derniers OSX 
on aime ou pas ...ou s'en fout 
perso je suis bien trop occupé à vivre...


----------



## Azurea (28 Novembre 2014)

Pour ma part Yosemite fonctionne bien et je ne reviendrai pas en arrière !

On s'habitue très bien au nouveau design (comme avec iOS 8).

Au début j'avoue avoir été très sceptique mais il faut reconnaître qu'il y a vraiment des améliorations, de toute façon cela ne peut que progresser vers l'avant et plus c'est "pointu" plus c'est sensible (je parle niveau logiciel et programmation).

Une image : la mécanique niveau F1 n'a plus rien à voir avec celle d'une 2CV.

Même Windows s'améliore, c'est l'évolution


----------



## Jacques L (28 Novembre 2014)

Pour mémoire http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/mavericks-vos-retours-1232161.html = 73 pages de "avant ça marchait" je suis sûr qu'en cherchant un peu on trouverait l'équivalent pour chaque nouvel OS&#8239;


----------



## Bambouille (28 Novembre 2014)

Azurea a dit:


> Une image : la mécanique niveau F1 n'a plus rien à voir avec celle d'une 2CV.
> 
> Même Windows s'améliore, c'est l'évolution


Comparer une F1 actuelle a une F1 d'il y a 10 ans serait plus pertinent. Et on verrait qu'à la finale, elle étaient plus puissante et viraient plus vite 

Les changements ne sont pas forcément des améliorations. Parfois c'est moins bien.
Et en terme d'évolution, vu ce que l'on fait de notre monde, on ne peut pas dire que l'évolution humaine soit des plus réussie.
Mais je m'égare


----------



## Azurea (28 Novembre 2014)

@Bambouille

Mais non, mais non :love:

Style façon Obélix : le facteur doit m'amener la dernière plaque en granit gravée du dernier forum.

Tout avance


----------



## Madamenretard (28 Novembre 2014)

Merci CCIM12. Les autres ne semble,nt pas d'accord. Je lis pourtant sur internet de nombreuses plaintes par rapport à Yosemite et surtout pour ceux qui ont free comme moi. La messagerie ne marche plus. Internet se brouille et c'est parfois complètement illisible.
Sur un forum pour fans de Mac, on a l'impression qu'il ne faut faire aucune critique mais les faits sont là et Mac aussi, ça plante !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h08 ----------

Je suis d'accord également avec Bambouille. Les changements ne sont pas toujours bons.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h10 ----------




alan63 a dit:


> globalement ça va
> je ne dirai pas 100% ok
> mais bon je m'attendais à pire
> dans la moyenne des derniers OSX
> ...



Pour répondre à Alan, bien trop occupé à vivre, le problème n'est pas d'aimer ou pas mais juste que CA MARCHE ! Un minimum, quoi ! Pouvoir utiliser sa messagerie et naviguer sur internet !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2014)

Madamenretard a dit:


> Merci CCIM12. Les autres ne semble,nt pas d'accord. Je lis pourtant sur internet de nombreuses plaintes par rapport à Yosemite et surtout pour ceux qui ont free comme moi. La messagerie ne marche plus. Internet se brouille et c'est parfois complètement illisible.
> Sur un forum pour fans de Mac, on a l'impression qu'il ne faut faire aucune critique mais les faits sont là et Mac aussi, ça plante !



On a tous des expériences différentes. Ça tient entre autres au fait qu'on installe pas tous les mêmes logiciels, pilotes,... et qu'on n'a pas tous les mêmes fournisseurs pour les services tels que la messagerie.

Aucun OS n'est parfait mais l'expérience qu'on a en les utilisant dépend aussi de ça. Et Apple ne peut pas être tenu responsable des problèmes provoqués par l'installation de logiciels, pilotes,... pourris et des dysfonctionnements des fournisseurs de services tels que la messagerie.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Novembre 2014)

Lautre jour, je suis retombé sur le post de la sortie de Leopard : quest-ce quon sest marrés. 

http://forums.macg.co/reagissez-/leopard-premiers-avis-in-compatibilites-191199.html


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2014)

Madamenretard a dit:


> Pour répondre à Alan, bien trop occupé à vivre, le problème n'est pas d'aimer ou pas mais juste que CA MARCHE ! Un minimum, quoi ! Pouvoir utiliser sa messagerie et naviguer sur internet !



it work


----------



## fau6il (28 Novembre 2014)

Madamenretard a dit:


> mais juste que CA MARCHE ! Un minimum, quoi ! Pouvoir utiliser sa messagerie et naviguer sur internet !



_Et ceux qui s'en servent pour bosser  , on les oublie?_


----------



## mistik (28 Novembre 2014)

fau6il a dit:


> _Et ceux qui s'en servent pour bosser  , on les oublie?_


Je sens que l'on vient de toucher un point sensible et que l'on serait au sommet de l'exaspération en quelque sorte au *col de la fau6il*


----------



## LS Zaitsev (28 Novembre 2014)

Qui parlera de l'ergonomie désastreuse de Aperçu ??
Lui, il était clairement mieux avant.

Jusqu'à Mavericks, trouver la fonction "bulle de texte": 1 clic
Sous Yosemite: pfffff..... Euh, menu, puis la galère.


----------



## bompi (28 Novembre 2014)

Tools > Annotate > Speech Bubble

Dramatique, en effet. En faisant un raccourci clavier on doit pouvoir ramener ce drame shakespearien (genre _Hamlet_) à une comédie plus légère (genre _Much ado about nothing..._)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> it work



except Time Machine qui dépenaille 9 fois sur 10 et pour lequel un traitement en thalassothérapie est prévu incessamment .....


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Novembre 2014)

Madamenretard a dit:


> Merci CCIM12. Les autres ne semble,nt pas d'accord. Je lis pourtant sur internet de nombreuses plaintes par rapport à Yosemite et* surtout pour ceux qui ont free comme moi*. La messagerie ne marche plus. Internet se brouille et c'est parfois complètement illisible.
> Sur un forum pour fans de Mac, on a l'impression qu'il ne faut faire aucune critique mais les faits sont là et Mac aussi, ça plante !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h08 ----------
> ...



C'est aussi mon cas !

Avant-hier : plus de WiFi par la FreeBox Revolution. Remède : ré-initialisation de la FreeBox. La FreeBox Revolution est bien plus susceptible et chatouilleuse que sa grande sur V5.

Hier : suite à une vérification des comptes emails dans mon compte Free, Mail a demandé la conformation des mots de passe à deux reprises. Un peu lassant, n'est-ce pas ? Depuis tout est rentré dans l'ordre. La faute à qui ? à Mail ou à Free ? Bien difficile à déterminer.


----------



## Achille (29 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
A voir dans la rubrique "APPLE TV" le problème rencontré par l'impossibilité de connexion en "partage" entre l'Apple TV, la bibliothèque d'Itunes et Iphoto.
Apple Care a été dans l'impossibilité de résoudre ce problème.
PS : avec mon portable MAC book PRO sous Snow Leopard et sur le même réseau, le partage fonctionne bien !
On attend une MAJ...
Salut à tous


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> except Time Machine qui dépenaille 9 fois sur 10 et pour lequel un traitement en thalassothérapie est prévu incessamment .....



Time Machine est devenu surprenant !
L'on sent que le dépouillement de la fenêtre cosmique part d'un "bon sentiment". Mais je l'aimais bien cette fenêtre, et je n'ai jamais eu de difficulté à restaurer un dossier ou un fichier. Par contre, j'ai mis un temps certain pour saisir la nouvelle ergonomie. Encore ne suis-je pas sûr d'avoir vraiment tout saisi.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Time Machine est devenu surprenant !
> L'on sent que le dépouillement de la fenêtre cosmique part d'un "bon sentiment". Mais je l'aimais bien cette fenêtre, et je n'ai jamais eu de difficulté à restaurer un dossier ou un fichier. Par contre, j'ai mis un temps certain pour saisir la nouvelle ergonomie. Encore ne suis-je pas sûr d'avoir vraiment tout saisi.



Mettons que tu cherches un dossier Images spécifique, tu verras les icônes de certains jours en sur-brillance, ces jours contiennent ce fichier avec les modifications. Ce qui devrait t'éviter de fouiller toutes les pages ...

Progrès ou pas, faut s'y faire


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Time Machine est devenu surprenant !
> L'on sent que le dépouillement de la fenêtre cosmique part d'un "bon sentiment". Mais je l'aimais bien cette fenêtre, et je n'ai jamais eu de difficulté à restaurer un dossier ou un fichier. Par contre, j'ai mis un temps certain pour saisir la nouvelle ergonomie. Encore ne suis-je pas sûr d'avoir vraiment tout saisi.



surprenant oui
si la sauvegarde veut bien démarrer ....


----------



## MacBernard (29 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Est-ce une nouvelle fonction de Yosemite ? Ma souris a du mal en Bluetooth : déplacements avec moins de précision et en plus elle se déconnecte seule et se re-connecte sur un simple clic.


----------



## fau6il (29 Novembre 2014)

mistik a dit:


> Je sens que l'on vient de toucher un point sensible et que l'on serait au sommet de l'exaspération en quelque sorte au *col de la fau6il*



_   Pas de panique mystique!!! :afraid: 
Toujours en train de bosser efficacement dans la vallée Maverick, cher ami.  
Pas encore prêt à affronter "Mythe_Yosé", le col qu'on dit mythique 

_


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> surprenant oui
> si la sauvegarde veut bien démarrer ....



Heureusement, les sauvegardes se font régulièrement toutes les heures.  :love:
Je précise que je n'ai pas de Time Machine Apple, mais simplement une combinaison de DDE.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h44 ----------




MacBernard a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Est-ce une nouvelle fonction de Yosemite ? Ma souris a du mal en Bluetooth : déplacements avec moins de précision et en plus elle se déconnecte seule et se re-connecte sur un simple clic.



Pour la précision, je ne m'en préoccupe pas beaucoup 
Quant à la déconnexion re-connexion, ça ne date pas de Yosemite. Ça toujours été ainsi, plus ou moins fréquemment, parfois plusieurs fois dans la journée, parfois pas du tout pendant plusieurs jours successifs ! En fait, ça ne me trouble pas beaucoup, mais je suis attentif à l'état de charge des "piles".


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Heureusement, les sauvegardes se font régulièrement toutes les heures.  :love:


mouais chaque fois le Wi-Fi saute aussi régulièrement
avec Ethernet c'est ok
de toutes façons je viens d'installer CCC
Time Machine était le dernier soft Apple que j'utilisais
Mail refusant de se fermer je l'ai remplacé par Sparrow toujours au top
ça m'émeut comme Valery..
sniff
but IT WORK


----------



## Inthesky (30 Novembre 2014)

Perso, je n'ai plus aucun problème et tous les problèmes que j'ai pu avoir venaient des programmes installés, pas de Yosemite
Ca roule tout seul.


----------



## mjpolo (30 Novembre 2014)

Bambouille a dit:


> Comparer une F1 actuelle a une F1 d'il y a 10 ans serait plus pertinent. Et on verrait qu'à la finale, elle étaient plus puissante et viraient plus vite
> 
> Les changements ne sont pas forcément des améliorations. Parfois c'est moins bien.
> Et en terme d'évolution, vu ce que l'on fait de notre monde, on ne peut pas dire que l'évolution humaine soit des plus réussie.
> Mais je m'égare



+100000000


----------



## mjpolo (30 Novembre 2014)

dragao13 a dit:


> Pour finir, je pense qu'on aura *un super OS performant et stable à 10.10.5* vu sa qualité actuelle mais à l'esthétisme adapté aux 6/8 ans !



Jute avant l'arrivée, 6mois plus tard, d'un nouveau Os 10.11.0 buggé...chouette de pourvoir bosser durant 6 mois sur un os stable

Ok, je sors ---> :rose:


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Novembre 2014)

dragao13 a dit:


> personne ne t'oblige à mettre à jour à sa sortie ...
> 
> Si tu te contentes de mettre à jour tes OS à la version X.X.5, tu travailleras sur des OS stables à vie ... avec une version toute nouvelle par an !
> 
> Elle est pas belle la vie quand on ne répète pas inlassablement les mêmes conneries ?



Soit méfiant, quand même, que le compliment ne se retourne pas contre toi


----------



## LS Zaitsev (30 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Tools > Annotate > Speech Bubble
> 
> Dramatique, en effet. En faisant un raccourci clavier on doit pouvoir ramener ce drame shakespearien (genre _Hamlet_) à une comédie plus légère (genre _Much ado about nothing..._)



Soit une augmentation de 200 % de la tâche à effectuer pour une opération similaire. Mais c'est vrai, "pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué". Apple a du s'inspirer de cet adage français.

Et le petit surlignage façon "Stabilo" que tout le monde m'enviait ? Disparu ! Remplacé par un surlignage bien propre, raide et sans âme, semblable à mille autres.


----------



## Cépartimonkiki (30 Novembre 2014)

Salut à tous,

Je suis sur 10.10.1 à part quelques petits (rare) bug, bin je trouve que tout roule bien sur cette version (pour le moment) !

Par contre, y a t'il une version photoshop qui soit compatible sur Yosemite ?

MERCI


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Novembre 2014)

Cépartimonkiki a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je suis sur 10.10.1 à part quelques petits (rare) bug, bin je trouve que tout roule bien sur cette version (pour le moment) !
> 
> ...



Oui. CS 5, CS 6, celle(s) du Web


----------



## PDD (30 Novembre 2014)

mjpolo a dit:


> Jute avant l'arrivée, 6mois plus tard, d'un nouveau Os 10.11.0 buggé...chouette de pourvoir bosser durant 6 mois sur un os stable
> 
> Ok, je sors ---> :rose:


Bien de ton avis c'est pourquoi je reste sur ML avec qui je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème en deux ans...


----------



## Cépartimonkiki (30 Novembre 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Oui. CS 5, CS 6, celle(s) du Web



OK Merci, mais pas la CC 2014 ?


----------



## Locke (30 Novembre 2014)

Cépartimonkiki a dit:


> OK Merci, mais pas la CC 2014 ?



Aucun problème.

Par contre, la méthode de certains pour faire une MAJ me laissera toujours perplexe et dubitatif. 

Avant de faire quoi ce soit je teste toujours dans un disque USB la nouvelle version en testant par la même occasion tous MES logiciels. Après une petite période plus ou moins longue et si tout va bien, c'est seulement à ce moment que je me décide à faire la MAJ par dessus l'ancien OS X. Avant, en cas de problème, je cherche une solution et généralement ça se résume à une MAJ d'un ou de plusieurs logiciels.

Mon vieil iMac 27 de 2011 est passé de Lion vers Mountain Lion puis Mavericks et Yosemite de cette façon. Chacun fait bon comme il lui semble, mais si à la base un OS X est bancal, il le restera par la suite. Je fais des bonds quand je lis "la MAJ n'a pas résolu mes problèmes" ou "quand y'aura t'il un correctif pour telle ou telle chose ?" et "Yosemite c'est de la daube", etc, etc, etc...

De plus, la plupart de ceux qui râlent n'ont pas de sauvegarde avec le strict minimum qui est un clone de secours.

Moi je veux bien, mais votre OS X à une carte d'identité qui est celle de celui qui en fera l'installation.

Comme j'avais un peu de temps ce week-end, je me suis amusé à faire une clean install et aucun miracle _(pas de cierge à l'église, ni d'appel à un marabout)_, tout fonctionne sans aucun accroc étant donné que j'étais sûr, grâce au test dans un disque USB, que tout fonctionnerait du premier coup.

Est-ce perdre du temps que de tester dans un disque USB ? Pour ma part, non, mais plutôt une garantie que dans le futur, que ce soit pour une MAJ ou une clean install, je ne rencontrais pas de problèmes _(ou si peu)_.

Comme dit plus haut, chacun sa méthode et ce n'est que mon avis. Mais pour les râleurs, réfléchissez un peu plus en vous remettant en cause au lieu de maudire et de tout reporter sur la nouvelle version.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2014)

dragao13 a dit:


> Un truc que je ne m'explique pas depuis snow leopard c'est que tous les os sortis depuis ont toujours été nickels chez moi !
> 
> D'ailleurs, pour moi, snow leopard est loin d'être la merveille que décrivent certains ... très stable mais pas plus que les autres et avec des fonctionnalités en moins !
> 
> ...



Madame est sortie...?


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Décembre 2014)

Cépartimonkiki a dit:


> OK Merci, mais pas la CC 2014 ?



J'ignore, n'utilisant que les CS

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h38 ----------




dragao13 a dit:


> Un truc que je ne m'explique pas depuis snow leopard c'est que tous les os sortis depuis ont toujours été nickels chez moi !
> 
> D'ailleurs, pour moi, snow leopard est loin d'être la merveille que décrivent certains ... très stable mais pas plus que les autres et avec des fonctionnalités en moins !
> 
> ...



À moins que, tout simplement, tu ne sois pas passé par les utilisations qui ont des bugs recensés ! Veinard


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2014)

Après intervention d'un technicien Numericable sur mon installation, j'ai eu des soucis de connexion Internet qui se mettait à ramer.

En essayant de résoudre ce problème, je me suis rendu compte que dans les réseaux wi-fi enregistrés dans le panneau réseau de Préférences Système il y avait non seulement ceux auquel je m'étais connecté avec mon iMac (box Numericable et iPhone) mais aussi ceux auxquels je me suis connecté avec mes iPhone et iPad (exemple : réseau wi-fi d'un hôtel).

Mon Mac étant fixe et jamais déplacé, je n'ai aucun intérêt à avoir ces derniers enregistrés dans mon Mac. Je les ai donc effacé.

Cependant, c'est la première fois que je vois ça. Avez-vous constaté la même chose ?


----------



## rbart (1 Décembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Aucun problème.
> 
> Par contre, la méthode de certains pour faire une MAJ me laissera toujours perplexe et dubitatif.
> 
> ...



Je suis bien d'accord.
En plus, sur Mac, c'est hyper facile de tout tester sur un disque externe sans se casser la tête.
Pour ma part, zéro souci avec Yosemite.
J'en avais avec Mavericks jusqu'à la 10.9.2.
Avant de migrer, je teste, je lis les feedbacks, c'est peut être de la déformation professionnelle, mais ça évite de pleurer après.


----------



## JustTheWay (1 Décembre 2014)

rbart a dit:


> Je suis bien d'accord.
> En plus, sur Mac, c'est hyper facile de tout tester sur un disque externe sans se casser la tête.
> Pour ma part, zéro souci avec Yosemite.
> J'en avais avec Mavericks jusqu'à la 10.9.2.
> Avant de migrer, je teste, je lis les feedbacks, c'est peut être de la déformation professionnelle, mais ça évite de pleurer après.



On n'a pas que ça à faire, on est pas rémunéré pour être des bêtas-testeurs, *on ne pleure pas*, on gueule. Ras le cul de passer pour des victimes quand on n'est pas content. 

C'est un travail qui doit être effectué en amont, *pas après*. 

Je pense que tout le monde sait qu'il y aura toujours des problèmes, il y en a quand même des plus ou moins tolérables. 

C'est quand même dingue de retourner la faute comme ça, j'espère que quand vous achetez autre chose vous prenez également les mêmes précautions, que je rigole au moins. (Non Yosemite n'est pas gratuit).


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> ...On n'a pas que ça à faire, on est pas rémunéré pour être des bêtas-testeurs, *on ne pleure pas*, on gueule. Ras le cul de passer pour des victimes quand on n'est pas content....


Je me répète, mais un Mac et la stabilité de son OS X à une carte d'identité qui sera à l'image de celui qui en fera son installation.



JustTheWay a dit:


> ...C'est un travail qui doit être effectué en amont, *pas après*....


C'est bien ce que je fais.



JustTheWay a dit:


> ....Je pense que tout le monde sait qu'il y aura toujours des problèmes, il y en a quand même des plus ou moins tolérables...


Si l'OS X de base n'est pas bancal, il y a peu de chance de rencontrer des problèmes.



JustTheWay a dit:


> ...C'est quand même dingue de retourner la faute comme ça, j'espère que quand vous achetez autre chose vous prenez également les mêmes précautions, que je rigole au moins...


Là au moins c'est clair, tu n'es pas du genre à te remettre en question et tu verses dans la facilité.

Ah oui, j'ai un petit problème. Mais un seul et c'est avec Mail _(dont je ne me sers jamais)_, c'est mon FAI le problème et pas le logiciel Mail proprement dit puisque je l'ai quand même testé avec un autre FAI, celui d'un ami lui aussi sous Yosemite.

*Edit :* tu as ajouté en fin de ligne...



JustTheWay a dit:


> ...C'est quand même dingue de retourner la faute comme ça, j'espère que quand vous achetez autre chose vous prenez également les mêmes précautions, que je rigole au moins. *(Non Yosemite n'est pas gratuit)*...



...tu peux nous indiquer le prix STP ? J'arrive pas à trouver sur le site officiel le tarif ?


----------



## rbart (1 Décembre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> On n'a pas que ça à faire, on est pas rémunéré pour être des bêtas-testeurs, *on ne pleure pas*, on gueule. Ras le cul de passer pour des victimes quand on n'est pas content.
> 
> C'est un travail qui doit être effectué en amont, *pas après*.
> 
> ...



L'informatique, ce n'est pas de l'électroménager.
Je suis d'accord que tout devrait se passer sans aucun souci, c'est d'ailleurs le cas chez 90% des utilisateurs (chez moi, 3 Macs migrés, zéro problème).
Mais il y a des cas où certains rencontreront des problèmes (base pas saine, logiciel non compatible, compatibilité avec d'autres périphériques).
Alors plutôt que de jouer à la roulette russe et venir gueuler, je prends mes précautions, je mets le maximum de chances de mon coté et si ça ne me plait pas, je ne migre pas.
On est libre ou pas de mettre à jour.
L'exemple est reproductible pour plein d'autres domaines que l'informatique, il faut aussi se prendre en mains et ne pas attendre que ça tombe tout seul.


----------



## JustTheWay (1 Décembre 2014)

C'est le travail d'APPLE en amont pas le travail des utilisateurs ! 

Il y a toujours des chances de rencontrer des problèmes. 

Je me verse pas dans la facilité, c'est pas mon boulot de faire des tests d'OS avant d'être certain de pouvoir installer une MAJ, à partir du moment ou APPLE propose une MAJ elle doit fonctionner. 

Gratuit sous condition d'avoir acheter un mac, c'est peut être plus parlant dans ce sens. 
Ce n'est pas non plus parce que tu n'as pas de facture que c'est gratuit, de même ce n'est pas parce que tu ne connais pas ta part que c'est gratuit, et mieux, même si tu connaissais ta part, et qu'elle aurait été (j'ai du mal là avec les temps et je suis pressé je corrigerais plus tard) de 0, ce ne serait toujours pas gratuit.

rbart : je sauvegarde maximum


----------



## bompi (1 Décembre 2014)

Pour moi Yosemite est gratuit puisque je n'ai pas eu besoin d'acheter une nouvelle machine.
J'ai trois portables sous, respectivement, Mountain Lion, Mavericks et Yosemite et aucun n'est venu avec le système qu'il a actuellement. Je n'ai pas eu besoin d'acheter une nouvelle machine pour pouvoir faire les mises à jour ni n'ai eu à acheter les systèmes.

Donc, pour le bon déroulement du fil, arrêtons de raconter des idioties.

Et, de surcroît, on est dans un forum technique où l'on cherche à régler des problèmes techniques. Autant s'y tenir.
Si vous voulez argumenter, faites un effort et, surtout, faites-le dans Réagissez.
Merci.


----------



## rbart (1 Décembre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est le travail d'APPLE en amont pas le travail des utilisateurs !
> 
> Il y a toujours des chances de rencontrer des problèmes.
> 
> ...



Si tu attends des lancements 100% garantis 0 bug, tu vas attendre longtemps.
La complexité fait qu'il y a forcément des problèmes.
Pour ma part, j'en suis conscient et je préfère tester sur un disque externe.
Quelques heures de perdues mais qui peuvent s'avérer payantes par la suite.


----------



## RubenF (1 Décembre 2014)

J'ai tenté 2 Fois Yosemite, 2 Catastrophes, j'ai remis Mavericks et je pense rester comme ça encore quelques temps


----------



## bompi (1 Décembre 2014)

Hum... Vous avez lu mon post (le #751) ? Hein ? Dites ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (1 Décembre 2014)

Oui, oui, moi je l'ai lu.

Moi aussi, parfois je doute que les gens lisent mes recommandations de clean install.

Sincèrement, je trouve Yosemite plutôt réussi sur tous les plans, à l'exception du design.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Décembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Hum... Vous avez lu mon post (le #751) ? Hein ? Dites ?


Autobi passebant completi !


----------



## JustTheWay (2 Décembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Hum... Vous avez lu mon post (le #751) ? Hein ? Dites ?



Tu pourrais au moins lire/comprendre avec de dire que c'est idiot.
 En même temps vu que au moindre problème technique c'est : 
- il fallait pas installer
- le problème c'est l'utilisateur
je vois pas trop en quoi les réponses sont techniques moi. 


Mais okay, une solution pour les problèmes liés au bluetooth ? 
Stabilité wifi ? 

LS Zaitsev : une clean install va résoudre mon problème de BT ? il me semble qu'en ayant parcouru des forums cette solution semblait ne pas être très évidente ....

Depuis Yosemite mon enceinte est en sourdine, grâce à macge j'ai pris un SSD crucial (je changerai grâce par à cause si il fonctionne pas, humour), je repasserai à mavericks si le problème BT n'est pas résolu entre temps. 

Puis c'est plus chiant le trim sur yosemite non ? Oui j'ai pas lu les articles !


----------



## LS Zaitsev (2 Décembre 2014)

Je n'ai pas dit que la clean install résolvait tous les problèmes, encore moins le BT spécifiquement.
Simplement, cela évite beaucoup de soucis.

Les problèmes de connectivité WiFi et BT, c'est un problème connu. Et il y avait la même chose à la sortie de Mavericks. C'est vrai que je n'ai jamais eu de souci de ce côté là mais c'est un réel problème oui.


----------



## JustTheWay (2 Décembre 2014)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Je n'ai pas dit que la clean install résolvait tous les problèmes, encore moins le BT spécifiquement.
> Simplement, cela évite beaucoup de soucis.
> 
> Les problèmes de connectivité WiFi et BT, c'est un problème connu. Et il y avait la même chose à la sortie de Mavericks. C'est vrai que je n'ai jamais eu de souci de ce côté là mais c'est un réel problème oui.



J'ai aussi installé Mavericks dès sa sortie j'ai jamais eu de problème. 

Je te confirme que c'est très chiant, il y a un moyen de désactiver les bandeaux itunes qui t'annoncent chaque changement de chanson ?


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2014)

Je _suppose_ (je ne peux pas vérifier à cette heure) qu'en allant dans la section Notifications des Préférences Systèmes : tu règles ça par application, un peu comme dans iOS (et c'est une assez bonne idée).

Pour le Ouifi et le BT, on a droit à des dysfonctionnements à chaque mise à jour du système, au moins depuis que j'ai repris des Macs, soit 2004. Et c'est effectivement très contrariant... (j'y ai eu droit au moment de Leopard, il me semble).
Cela étant, comme BT et Ouifi sont assez cousins, ce que je ferais c'est tester des canaux différents pour le Ouifi.

PS 1 : encore aujourd'hui, sur mon MBP, si j'utilise le Ouifi à fond (genre téléchargement de OS X...) ma souris BT (au choix : Philips, Logitech, Apple etc.) se met à lagger. :rateau:
PS 2 : quand on dit que le problème est l'utilisateur, c'est un peu sec et je n'aime pas qu'on culpabilise l'utilisateur (c'est un peu facile) ; reste que nombre de problèmes exposés sont liés à ce que l'on a installé ou mal désinstallé ; l'attitude qui consiste à tout mettre sur le dos de l'éditeur est irresponsable (au sens propre)
PS 3 : ce qu'il faut, c'est parvenir à déterminer ce qui ressortit à un défaut du système et ce qui ressortit à une erreur d'un tiers (autre fournisseur, utilisateur) ; il ne faut omettre aucune inconnue de l'équation.


----------



## mjpolo (2 Décembre 2014)

PDD a dit:


> Bien de ton avis c'est pourquoi je reste sur ML avec qui je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème en deux ans...




Moi c'est sur SL que je suis , c'est vieux, mais marche super bien pour ce que j'en fais.
J'ai testé tous les autres, mais sur mon iMac de 2007 aucun n'est aussi fluide et réactif que ce vieux SL. 
Pourtant je passerais bien volontiers sur Yosemite, je ne déteste pas du tout l'interface, contrairement à certains, mais il y a une fonction que j'utilise tous les jours et qui me manquerait trop: c'est l'aperçu rapide dans QuickLook de "tous mes documents" (.flac., vob, .MKV,. AVI..etc., etc,...)...et les 6Gb de ram sont trop limites sur mon iMac 

Je viens de me prendre le mini i7 2,3Ghz Quad :love: livré avec ML, je vais le porter à 16Go de RAM et voir ce que ça donne sous Mavericks puis Yosemite, je pense que cette machine tournera sous Yosemite dans quelques mois. A moins que ML soit aussi réactif que mon SL sur iMac, auquel cas c'est ce Lion de Montagne qui rugira au démarrage du Mini


----------



## JustTheWay (2 Décembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Je _suppose_ (je ne peux pas vérifier à cette heure) qu'en allant dans la section Notifications des Préférences Systèmes : tu règles ça par application, un peu comme dans iOS (et c'est une assez bonne idée).
> 
> Pour le Ouifi et le BT, on a droit à des dysfonctionnements à chaque mise à jour du système, au moins depuis que j'ai repris des Macs, soit 2004. Et c'est effectivement très contrariant... (j'y ai eu droit au moment de Leopard, il me semble).
> Cela étant, comme BT et Ouifi sont assez cousins, ce que je ferais c'est tester des canaux différents pour le Ouifi.
> ...



Je suis d'accord pour les petites lignes.

Je pensais avoir tout désactivé mais effectivement il me restait la bannière.

Pour le wifi et bluetooth en même temps j'avais pas eu de problème, je me suis également demandé si le wifi en 2,4Ghz et 5Ghz ne pose pas de problème, j'ai même éloigné tout ce qui potentiellement pouvait faire interférence, et aucun changement.

Pour moi le coupable c'est handoff


----------



## bompi (2 Décembre 2014)

C'est possible : je ne l'utilise pas car mon MBP n'est pas compatible [et je pense d'ailleurs que je ne l'utiliserais sans doute pas de toutes façons].

On doit pouvoir classer les bugs de Yosemite en trois grandes catégories :
a) les bugs généraux, qui sont attachés au système dans son ensemble, avec d'éventuelles régressions ;
b) les bugs liés aux nouvelles fonctionnalités (centre de notification, handoff etc.) ;
c) les bugs liés aux ligiciels tiers soit inadaptés (mise à jour nécessaire) soit utilisant des API buggées.

Je pense que pour a), c'est plutôt correct.
Que pour b), c'est pas mal buggé ou mal compris ou les deux.
Que pour c), ce n'est pas excessif, le coeur de Yodemite ressemblant pas mal au coeur de Mavericks.

Si je prends mon exemple personnel (et ce qui est souvent recommandé), n'utilisant pas trop (voire pas du tout) les nouveautés, je suis dans les cas a) et c). Et comme tout est à jour, je n'ai pratiquement rien à déplorer.

Pour tenter d'avancer dans les résolutions d'incidents, je pense que l'on a intérêt à tenter de les catégoriser (comme ci-dessus ou autrement : l'essentiel est d'être critique) pour chercher dans les bonnes directions.


----------



## mistik (2 Décembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> PS 3 : ce qu'il faut, c'est parvenir à déterminer ce qui ressortit à un défaut du système et ce qui ressortit à une erreur d'un tiers (autre fournisseur, utilisateur) ; il ne faut omettre aucune inconnue de l'équation.


Tout à fait d'accord avec bompi, excepté que l'avenir c'est la *PS 4* et non pas la PS 3 ... OK, je sors ...


----------



## JustTheWay (2 Décembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> C'est possible : je ne l'utilise pas car mon MBP n'est pas compatible [et je pense d'ailleurs que je ne l'utiliserais sans doute pas de toutes façons].
> 
> On doit pouvoir classer les bugs de Yosemite en trois grandes catégories :
> a) les bugs généraux, qui sont attachés au système dans son ensemble, avec d'éventuelles régressions ;
> ...



Quand tu fais les bêtas tu as déjà un classement : 

- Le problème m'empêche complètement d'utiliser OS X Yosemite
- Le problème rend l'utilisation de Yosemite très difficile 
- Le problème doit être résolu mais n'empêche pas l'utilisation de Yosemite 

Il faut également indiquer la fréquence du problème, et si il était présent avant ....


----------



## Ladypotsy (3 Décembre 2014)

Suite a la sortie de Yosemite, je me demandais pourquoi ils ont sortie un nouvel Os alors que pour moi Mavericks n etait pas encore vraiment au point. Puis avant hier, après l installation d une appli, toutes mes applis ont disparu ! Je pouvais faire une restauration. Mais j ai décidé de le prendre comme un signe et d installer Yosemite. Et que fut ma surprise, lorsqu au démarrage il met 15 secondes au lieu Dr 25 avec Mavericks. Je n ai pas constaté de bug au niveau des icones ou autre comme je le lis souvent. Tout va bien ! Faut dire que le ssd aide beaucoup.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note Pink Using Pink Tapatalk


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Décembre 2014)

tiens, mais on ne peut plus raffraichir les fenêtre top site ? super, j'ai des visu qui n'ont presque plus rien à voir avec mes pages une fois chargé...
Et toujours avec Safari, on ne peut plus supprimer l'historique sans virer les cookies ? que c'est nul...


----------



## da capo (3 Décembre 2014)

stook a dit:


> Et toujours avec Safari, on ne peut plus supprimer l'historique sans virer les cookies ? que c'est nul...



Si, si, mais en passant par l'affichage de l'historique.
Là tu effaces manuellement ce que tu veux.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Si, si, mais en passant par l'affichage de l'historique.
> Là tu effaces manuellement ce que tu veux.



oui mais c'est d'un pratique.....
bref c'est nul 
non ?

a part ça l'update Safari vient d'être retiré du MAS par Apple
de mieux en mieux
ca sent le triomphe.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Décembre 2014)

Grave !...


----------



## da capo (4 Décembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> oui mais c'est d'un pratique.....
> bref c'est nul
> non ?





stook a dit:


> Grave !...



Les goûts et les couleurs.

Personnellement, ça ne me dérange pas.

D'une part, dans les préférences on peut régler la fréquence d'effacement de l'historique (après un jour, une semaine, deux semaines) sans que cela n'affecte les cookies.
D'autre part, les visites étant regroupées par journées, on peut très facilement en effacer une belle série d'un coup et d'un seul.

Je trouve même que ce système est plus intéressant que celui de chrome qui ne permet pas de conserver les éléments d'historique d'une période récente.
Et quand il s'agit d'en effacer plusieurs, bonjour la galère

Mais comme je disais en commençant : les goûts et les couleurs


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Je trouve même que ce système est plus intéressant que celui de chrome qui ne permet pas de conserver les éléments d'historique d'une période récente.
> Et quand il s'agit d'en effacer plusieurs, bonjour la galère



ben si... Chrome le permet bien 
a régler dans les paramètres comme on veut
Opéra idem


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Décembre 2014)

Enfin, moi ce qui me fatigue le plus c'est le "verrouillage" de Top Site, quand je compare avec les autres...
Si au moins on avait droit à un "Fast Dial"...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h47 ----------

Ceci dit, c'est pas bien grave comparé au dernier iTunes... que de bugs...


----------



## da capo (4 Décembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> ben si... Chrome le permet bien
> a régler dans les paramètres comme on veut
> Opéra idem



On ne va pas y passer la journée :


Version "Automatisée"

Si je demande à Chrome d'effacer les 4 dernières semaines : il les efface, mais laisse tous ce qui a été fait avant.
Quand je règle sur Safari, je choisis la période à conserver (1 jour, 1 semaine...) et il effacera automatiquement tout ce qui a été fait avant.
2 approches différentes et des résultats différents.


Version "Manuelle"
Tous deux permettent d'effacer les entrées manuellement.

Safari permet de sélectionner facilement après une recherche dans l'historique
Chrome impose que l'on coche les cases une à une (je n'ai pas trouver de "tout sélectionner")

2 approches différentes.

Chacun en tirera les conclusions qu'il souhaite.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2014)

da capo a dit:


> 2 approches différentes.
> 
> Chacun en tirera les conclusions qu'il souhaite.



Chrome n'efface pas les mots de passes sauf si on le lui demande
Safari efface tout sans qu'on le lui demande
2 approches différentes effectivement
je n'utilise plus Safari qui est dans les douvres
Opera et Chrome 
donc on n'y passera pas la nuit
l'important est que cela convienne
certains prennent du Valium pour passer les nuits 
d'autres des bras de femmes....


----------



## Jacques L (4 Décembre 2014)

Pas de souci, chacun est libre de choisir ses emmerdements&#8239;


----------



## da capo (4 Décembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Safari efface tout sans qu'on le lui demande



Pourquoi écrire des contre vérités ?


Quand l'item dans le menu dit : "effacer historique et données de site ..." et que la fenêtre modale qui suit dit explicitement et en gras que les cookies seront effacés...

Peut être que le recours à l'ophtalmologie est une urgence plus grande que le débat sur les mérites supposés d'un navigateur ou d'un autre.

_A toutes fins utiles, je précise qu'il s'agit d'une expression de mon esprit taquin et pas d'une attaque personnelle _


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Pourquoi écrire des contre vérités ?
> 
> 
> Quand l'item dans le menu dit : "effacer historique et données de site ..." et que la fenêtre modale qui suit dit explicitement et en gras que les cookies seront effacés...
> ...


je me suis donc mal exprimé 
chez Chrome on peut choisir effacer historique ou données de sites ou les 2 
chez Safari on ne peut pas 
ceci dit je suis d'accord l'ophtalmologiste a mon âge est plus utile que Safari ou Chrome
mais comme j'ai le choix j'ai viré Safari qui lui aurait besoin d'un chirurgien spécialisé dans la motricité 
ou d'un déambulatoire ...


----------



## bedipeterson (4 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, que peut-on faire contre les pubs sur chrome ? J'ai l'impression d'être sur un pc avec des malware c'est terrible ...


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Décembre 2014)

Tout cela nous éloigne un peu du sujet, nest-il pas ? 


Pour revenir à la problématique qui nous intéresse ici : j'ai effectué une clean install de Yosemite. La grosse, la totale, la grande lessive.

Motif : trop de merdes dans la Console, fonctionnement hiératique de Time Machine (Time Capsule v3), envie de faire un grand ménage trop souvent différé.


A larrivée en 10.10.1, jai rencontré deux problèmes importants :


1  impossible de naviguer dans mes anciennes sauvegardes via linterface Time Machine

Alors que dhabitude il me suffisait de renommer exactement mon iMac du même nom et de refaire mes comptes à lidentique. La récupération des données a du se faire via le Finder ; moins «*friendly*» mais pas un obstacle majeur.

Je ne sais si je dois mettre cela sur Yosemite ou sur Time Machine en sachant que je trouvais déjà son fonctionnement sujet à caution.

De toute façon, javais également prévu de repartir de zéro avec Time Machine aussi.


2  problèmes avec les icônes de fichiers.

Je mexplique : licône des mp4 nétait pas celle de QuickTimeX mais dun autre logiciel qui avait pris sa place comme application par défaut. Idem avec les docx, xlsx, etc, qui nétaient pas assignés aux logiciels M$ Office (je ne lavais pas encore installé) mais à iWork. Et si lapplication na pas dicône à assigner au format je me retrouve avec un fichier blanc.

Normalement, il suffit de réaffecter lapplication souhaitée pour que cela saffiche correctement. Là, il ny avait aucun changement. La première icône allouée par le système reste licône par défaut.

Ça passe quasi inaperçu avec Quicklook mais, dès quon est dans un format non supporté en aperçu, ça devient le petit truc qui énerve, qui énerve

Par exemple, javais une icône blanche sur les mkv au lieu de celle de MPlayerX ou sur les weblock au lieu de celle de Safari (Paparazzi! avait pris la main).

Un démarrage sans extension na rien fait à laffaire, pas plus que la réinitialisation des Services de Lancement.

Il semble que Yosemite a des caches résistants.

La solution, je lai trouvée grâce à Cocktail : effacement des caches Quicklook et IconService.

OnyX nayant pas encore été mis à jour à ce moment (il vient de passer en version 2.9.1), je ne sais sil permet darriver au même résultat.

Pour le reste, jai effectué la mise à jour de Safari 8.0.1 sans rencontrer de problèmes et il tourne plutôt bien.

Yosemite se porte bien. Time Machine également.


----------



## JustTheWay (4 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tout cela nous éloigne un peu du sujet, n&#8217;est-il pas ?
> 
> 
> Pour revenir à la problématique qui nous intéresse ici : j'ai effectué une clean install de Yosemite. La grosse, la totale, la grande lessive.
> ...



Une question, si je repasse à Mavericks (enfin c'est pas si, mais quand je vais repasser à mavericks), je pourrai passer par TM pour faire une récupération manuelle ? 

Vu que là il n'est pas question de récupération en cas d'accident, ne vaut-il pas mieux que je fasse finalement directement une sauvegarder manuelle ? Perte de temps peut-être, mais je pense aussi que TM est également source de problème, et qu'après une clean install, faire une restauration avec TM, c'est un peu comme ne rien faire ...

Pour être honnête quand je sauvegarde, je crée un dossier avec comme nom "bordel" (c'est des trucs très important donc double sauvegarde distincte). 
"bordel1" mon passage de SL à Lion et mon retour à SL.
"bordel2" mon passage à ML, mon retour à SL, mon passage à Mavericks 
"bordel3" mon passage de mavericks à Yosemite et mon retour. 

Aha.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> A l&#8217;arrivée en 10.10.1, j&#8217;ai rencontré deux problèmes importants :
> 
> 
> 1 &#8211; impossible de naviguer dans mes anciennes sauvegardes via l&#8217;interface Time Machine
> ...


Le bug est connu, et n'est pas corrigé pour tout le monde par la mise à jour 10.10.1.

Je te renvoie aux man&#339;uvres de contournement possibles = http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/time-machine-acces-aux-backups-1256000.html



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h26 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Une question, si je repasse à Mavericks (enfin c'est pas si, mais quand je vais repasser à mavericks), je pourrai passer par TM pour faire une récupération manuelle ?
> 
> Vu que là il n'est pas question de récupération en cas d'accident, ne vaut-il pas mieux que je fasse finalement directement une sauvegarder manuelle ?


TM permet habituellement de revenir de Yosemite à Mavericks.

La récupération manuelle est bien plus simple (= des glisser-déposer) avec un clone ou une sauvegarde manuelle qu'avec TM.

Quand on est prudent, on double TM d'une sauvegarde manuelle ou d'un clone (et d'une sauvegarde de l'installeur 10.9, ou au moins de la partition Recovery 10.9) : ceinture et bretelles.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Décembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le bug est connu, et n'est pas corrigé pour tout le monde par la mise à jour 10.10.1.
> 
> Je te renvoie aux man&#339;uvres de contournement possibles = http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/time-machine-acces-aux-backups-1256000.html


Pas exactement ce que j&#8217;ai eu.

Les sauvegardes Time Machine du système réinstallé étaient accessibles normalement. Ce sont toutes les sauvegardes de l&#8217;ancienne installation qui, bien que présentées dans la chronologie de droite, ne pouvaient être atteintes d&#8217;aucune façon et présentaient des fenêtres blanches.

Maintenant je m&#8217;en fiche un peu, j&#8217;ai tout nettoyé et Time Machine fonctionne.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Maintenant je men fiche un peu, jai tout nettoyé et Time Machine fonctionne.


Tant mieux !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Yosemite se porte bien. Time Machine également.


ca va pas durer..:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> ca va pas durer..:rose:



En ce qui me concerne, TM fonctionne nickel :love:
Donc ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, TM fonctionne nickel :love:
> Donc ...



chez moi aussi Nickel...depuis que je l'ai viré


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les sauvegardes Time Machine du système réinstallé étaient accessibles normalement. Ce sont toutes les sauvegardes de lancienne installation qui, bien que présentées dans la chronologie de droite, ne pouvaient être atteintes daucune façon et présentaient des fenêtres blanches.



J'ai eu ça aussi. Mais maintenant je ne peux accéder à aucune sauvegarde. Et la manoeuvre de contournement ne marche pas.


----------



## cece85170 (6 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour pour ma part depuis mon passage a Yosemite je recherche désespérément une solution a mon problème  .
Mon double clique a disparu pas de curseur de réglage obliger de cliqué droit puis ouvrir quel galère voila mon retour .

  Yosemite 10.10.1
  Identifiant du modèle*:	iMac13,1
  Nom du processeur*:	Intel Core i5
  Vitesse du processeur*:	2,7 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs*:	1
  Nombre total de curs*:	4
  Cache de niveau 2 (par cur)*:	256 Ko
  Cache de niveau 3*:	6 Mo
  Mémoire*:	8 Go
  Version de la ROM de démarrage*:	IM131.010A.B05


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2014)

Et quelle souris ? Quelle installation (propre ou mise à jour) ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (7 Décembre 2014)

Euh... Préférences Système ?

Oui: quelle souris ?


----------



## cece85170 (7 Décembre 2014)

bonjour il s&#8217;agit d&#8217;une magic mouse.
Et le curseur de rapidité du double clic n&#8217;existe plus donc plus de double clic.
et cela et arrivé a la seconde mise a jour.
Voila

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h15 ----------

mise a jour! avant était sous maverick


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Décembre 2014)

Va voir dans Accessibilité > Souris et trackpad


----------



## cece85170 (7 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Va voir dans Accessibilité > Souris et trackpad


merci enfin tu ma bien aidé chapeau bas  problème résolu


----------



## JCmac86 (7 Décembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> @jura39200 : C'est pour un peu plus tard.



C'est le cro-magnon de service qui en est encore à 10.6.8 (le léopard neigeux)! J'ai tenu bon jusqu'ici, à force de lire des trucs invraisemblables sur les incompatibilités entre ce qui marchait sur 10.6 et qui ne marche plus après (un MacBook Air de mon épouse sur Mavericks m'a convaincu qu'il ne fallait pas se presser). En gros j'ai surtout l'impression qu'avec 10.7 et la suite (mais je ne demande qu'à être corrigé sur ce point), Apple a passé la vitesse supérieure dans le bouclage des utilisateurs autour de iTunes et de AppStore. En gros, on ne peut plus rien faire sans ça et on se retrouve avec un iPad à l'échelle ordinateur! Je précise, je suis maciste depuis que je me suis mis à l'ordinateur, fin des années 80, et j'ai toujours défendu Apple et acheté leur produits (une bonne dizaine, portables ou fixes). Mais en ce moment, j'ai l'impression que mon enthousiasme faiblit sérieusement. Le dernier incident en date me fait revenir sur les nouveaux OS et Yosemite en particulier. J'ai découvert qu'il est désormais impossible de faire de la photo avec les nouveaux appareils (Canon pour ne pas les nommer) sans avoir au minimum l'OS 10.8: la connexion Wifi n'est pas prévue pour les OS antérieurs. De même le format de développement RAW n'est plus possible: le logiciel Canon permettant de traiter les photos (Digital Photo Pro, mais je pense que pour LightRoom c'est pareil) n'est plus compatible à la fois avec les nouveaux appareils Canon ET les OS antérieurs....
La question se pose alors très sérieusement: Yosemite ou pas? J'aimerais qu'une ame charitable  me conseille sur ce point (s'il vous plaît, pas d'arguments sur le look ou la "fluidité" ou l'intégration géniale de Yosemite, c'est le genre de truc qui me semble très secondaire, par rapport à Snow Leopard qui marchait très bien, merci)
Merci d'avance


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Décembre 2014)

JCmac86 a dit:


> (&#8230
> En gros j'ai surtout l'impression qu'avec 10.7 et la suite (mais je ne demande qu'à être corrigé sur ce point), Apple a passé la vitesse supérieure dans le bouclage des utilisateurs autour de iTunes et de AppStore.
> (&#8230



C&#8217;est très exagéré comme constat.

Les iBidules sont une réalité du monde Apple mais on n&#8217;est pas obligé d&#8217;y adhérer (je n&#8217;en ai pas). Un Mac reste un ordinateur personnel. On fait toujours les mêmes choses qu&#8217;avant, parfois de manière différente.

Le seul gros manque de Mac OS X 10.6 aux suivants est la fin du support des applications PPC avec la disparition de Rosetta.

Pour tes logiciels, il faut reconnaître que beaucoup d&#8217;eau a coulé sous les ponts de Toko-Ri depuis 10.6.8. Il n&#8217;est donc pas étonnant que tu rencontres des incompatibilités.

Alors ma réponse est : Yosemite.

Parce que tu n&#8217;as pas le choix. L&#8217;idéal serait Mavericks pour encore quelques temps (au moins jusqu&#8217;à 10.10.2), mais Apple l&#8217;a retiré du téléchargement pour ceux qui ne l&#8217;ont pas téléchargé au moins une fois avant la sortie de Yosemite.

Maintenant, de Snow à Yosemite, technologiquement c&#8217;est le grand écart, voire le Grand Canyon.

Alors, si j&#8217;étais toi, je procéderais en deux phases (après sauvegardes) :
&#8211; téléchargement et mise à jour normale par dessus Snow
&#8211; sauvegarde Time Machine ou Clone puis Clean Install de Yosemite.

Mais je pense qu&#8217;il vaut mieux attendre 10.10.2.

Si tu n&#8217;es pas à 18 &#8364; près, tu peux aussi acheter Mountain Lion. Il est stable, encore supporté au niveau de la sécurité et ça te fera un palier supplémentaire avant le Grand Bon En Avant.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Si tu nes pas à 18  près, tu peux aussi acheter Mountain Lion.


Ou Mavericks 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/lui6892/m...ware_Software_SR&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Décembre 2014)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Ou Mavericks
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/lui6892/m...ware_Software_SR&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562



Tu me rappelles bien à propos que je nai pas donné le lien :
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/D6377ZM/A/os-x-mountain-lion


----------



## ronparchita (8 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cest très exagéré comme constat.
> 
> Les iBidules sont une réalité du monde Apple mais on nest pas obligé dy adhérer (je nen ai pas). Un Mac reste un ordinateur personnel. On fait toujours les mêmes choses quavant, parfois de manière différente.
> 
> ...



Je garde l'ensemble de ton message d'abord parce qu'il y a une erreur importante dans ton dernier conseil mais en lisant le papier tu verras que tu en es tout excusé, ça s'est fait en cati-mini, ce n'est pas cati-maxi ni grandiose il est vrai.
http://env.logicielmac.com/a/?F=z85he6bpzpygj42gjnp5cbxdd5lhpcz2angd97sd62bqwb5s2hnp5aq-5657053

Ensuite, tout les utilisateurs de macs ne sont pas soumis aux même contraintes d'utilisations.

Enfin, il y a bien un moment ou il faut peser le pour et le contre. Et voir ce qu'on gagne, et voir ce qu'on perd. Ce qu'on gagne à ne pas changer, ce qu'on perd en changeant continuellement, tant au niveau de la gestion des nouveaux bugs que pour l'apprentissage des nouveaux codes genre "Ha ben non, c'est plus là, il faut aller à etc etc."
Pour certains, l'efficacité est un aiguillon.

On peut reprocher à ces gens là de s'isoler dans un passéisme surranné, perdre leur ouverture sur un monde qui bouge. On peut aussi reprocher à leur contempteurs de ne pas se rendre compte, parce qu'ils ne prennent pas de recul, sur la manière dont ils deviennent captifs d'un système ou plus ils avancent, plus il leur sera difficile, toute honte bue, de faire marche arrière.

Apple, ce n'est pas objectivement une drogue addictive, on peut aimer tout en sachant raison garder. Junkie d'Apple, c'est grave. Apple, pour pas mal d'utilisateurs, ça ressemble à une drogue, mais ça n'en est pas, cependant les effets sont les mêmes, on devient isolé du reste du monde, dépendant, accroc, junkie !

Sur le fond de ce fil on en est toujours au "ça roule pour moi" ou c'est le "ùop u^ze,eih^q! ".

A part ça, qu'est-ce qu'on fait mieux qu'avant ?


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Décembre 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> Je garde l'ensemble de ton message d'abord parce qu'il y a une erreur importante dans ton dernier conseil mais en lisant le papier tu verras que tu en es tout excusé, ça s'est fait en cati-mini, ce n'est pas cati-maxi ni grandiose il est vrai.
> http://env.logicielmac.com/a/?F=z85he6bpzpygj42gjnp5cbxdd5lhpcz2angd97sd62bqwb5s2hnp5aq-5657053
> 
> (&#8230



Cette rumeur est fausse et démentie par les faits :
http://support.apple.com/en-us/HT6596


Pour le reste, débat toujours intéressant mais je ne vais pas le relancer avec toi pendant dix pages car ce n&#8217;est pas le lieu, comme l&#8217;a rappelé plus haut el moderator. 

Ici, je donne un conseil technique. C&#8217;est mon avis en fonction des informations fournies. Libre à celui à qui il est destiné de le suivre ou non. Libre aux autres de proposer d&#8217;autres solutions, d&#8217;avoir un avis différent.



ronparchita a dit:


> A part ça, qu'est-ce qu'on fait mieux qu'avant ?



Avec Yosemite ? A mon sens rien.

Si on n&#8217;a pas de iBidules et qu&#8217;on se fiche de l&#8217;interface, c&#8217;est l&#8217;OS X le plus pauvre en nouveautés que j&#8217;ai vu.

J&#8217;y ai gagné quoi ? Plus de souplesse dans iBooks. Le retour du Dock en 2D. Le nouveau Safari. Et quelques applications tiers qui ont évolué avec le nouvel OS X (Pixelmator).

Mais bon, je m&#8217;en passais très bien avec Mavericks.


Le truc qui m&#8217;emmerde : l&#8217;absence de compatibilité entre les versions Mavericks des logiciels iWork et celles de Yosemite.

Aussi : si j&#8217;active iCloud Drive, je perds les synchro iCloud avec mes machines non Yosemite.

Pourtant, je reste avec Yosemite parce que ça me fait plus scier de revenir en arrière et que de toute façon, il me faudra tôt ou tard en passer par là.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cette rumeur est fausse et démentie par les faits :
> http://support.apple.com/en-us/HT6596
> 
> 
> ...



 j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher Monsieur Moonwalker
je résiste a tout sauf aux tentations...


----------



## Azurea (8 Décembre 2014)

Je ne sais plus lequel des deux va le plus vite Safari ou Ferrari (les deux , je crois)


----------



## ronparchita (8 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Maintenant, de Snow à Yosemite, technologiquement cest le grand écart, voire le Grand Canyon.



Technologiquement ; grand écart ; Grand Canyon :confuses:

Ne vas pas croire que je t'en veux, je me sers de ton texte pour poser la question à tous :
Quelles sont les révolutions technologiques apportées successivement par Lion, Lion des Montagnes et les deux derniers.
En ne poursuivant pas ma migration au-delà de Lion des Montagnes, ai-je vraiment renoncé à un bond technologique en avant ?

A part pour Safari bien sûr. Chaque nouvelle mouture depuis OS 9 apporte toujours plus de vitesse à un point tel qu'a la sortie de toutes les nouvelles versions, tous les fora le mentionnaient avec l'icône . repetee 2 ou 3 fois.
Sincèrement, je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de progrès de ce coté précis car peut-être que Safari est toujours plus rapide, mais l'Internet n'a pas suivi. Et je bout toujours devant les atermoiements d'une recherche qui peine et d'ouverture de fenêtres qui n'en finissent pas.

La vitesse de calcul ? Je n'évoque pas l'évolution des composants, ça n'a rien a voir avec l'évolutions des OS. Est-ce que mon ordi  sous Yosemite travaillerait plus vite qu'avec Lion des Montagnes.

Quelles seraient les autres révolutions technologiques ? C'est vraiment pour me faire une idée parce que le type d'utilisation que j'ai de mon ordi ne m'a pas fait toucher du doigt quelque chose de tangent. Mais peut-être que je me suis installé dans ces révolutions sans les voir ni les ressentir.
Et si Yosemite, selon vous, apporte un parachèvement à un projet de bond technologique mené sur plusieurs OS successifs, ce serait évidemment intéressant de le pointer.

Ce n'est pas un défi, c'est une question. Je pense que c'est une question importante car les réponses pourraient effectivement êtres un bilan de ces révolutions technologiques.


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2014)

Est-ce vraiment le fil pour poser ce genre de question ? 
Je ne le crois pas. Repose ta question dans Réagissez!, ce sera aussi bien.

Comme Moonwalker l'a gentiment souligné quelques posts ci-dessus, j'ai déjà signalé que ce fil a vocation à répondre aux problèmes techniques plutôt qu'à se lancer dans des discussions sur le bien-fondé des évolutions et leur réalité.

Merci.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Décembre 2014)

ronparchita a dit:


> Technologiquement ; grand écart ; Grand Canyon



Je n&#8217;ai pas parlé de révolution.

Ma remarque, encore une fois, n&#8217;est que technique.

Tu as trois OS X entre Snow et Yosemite. Beaucoup de choses ont changé sous le capot. D&#8217;autres frameworks, le sandboxing, Gatekeeper, la généralisation de iCloud, les geste multi-touch différents, etc.

Tout cela peut provoquer des bugs ou des ralentissements, des réglages inadaptés, si on le pose sur un système trop ancien. Car je doute qu&#8217;Apple ait vraiment poussé les tests de migration depuis 10.6.8.

Quant à mes réserves concernant Yosemite, elles ne sont faites que par rapport à Mavericks.


Si tu veux comprendre ce que les OS X successifs ont apporté par rapport à Snow Leopard, je te conseille la lecture des articles de de John Siracusa sur Ars Technica :

http://arstechnica.com/apple/2011/07/mac-os-x-10-7/
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/07/os-x-10-8/
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/10/os-x-10-9/
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2014/10/os-x-10-10/


----------



## mjpolo (8 Décembre 2014)

Azurea a dit:


> Je ne sais plus lequel des deux va le plus vite Safari ou Ferrari (les deux , je crois)



Tu as oublié....Méhari


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Décembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Est-ce vraiment le fil pour poser ce genre de question ?
> Je ne le crois pas. Repose ta question dans Réagissez!, ce sera aussi bien.
> 
> Comme Moonwalker l'a gentiment souligné quelques posts ci-dessus, j'ai déjà signalé que ce fil a vocation à répondre aux problèmes techniques plutôt qu'à se lancer dans des discussions sur le bien-fondé des évolutions et leur réalité.
> ...



Moi je trouve que ce fil est là pour parler de Yosemite en général (titre du fil), savoir si on doit l'installer ou pas, ce qu'il apporte, n'apporte pas, les problèmes rencontrés, donner son avis, ses justifications. Ce qui implique la plupart du temps une comparaison, des "coups de gueule" (au moins ils sont concentrés ici aha). 

Je trouve pas qu'on se détourne du sujet tant qu'on parle de Yosemite.  

Après je ne suis pas modérateur


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Moi je trouve que ce fil est là pour parler de Yosemite en général (titre du fil), savoir si on doit l'installer ou pas, ce qu'il apporte, n'apporte pas, les problèmes rencontrés, donner son avis, ses justifications. Ce qui implique la plupart du temps une comparaison, des "coups de gueule" (au moins ils sont concentrés ici aha).
> 
> Je trouve pas qu'on se détourne du sujet tant qu'on parle de Yosemite.
> 
> *Après je ne suis pas modérateur*


_Indeed_.
Un fil technique est déjà compliqué parce que plusieurs problèmes s'entrecroisent et on peut s'y perdre.
Je veux bien comprendre qu'on puisse ici ou là s'interroger sur le bien-fondé des nouveautés neuves de 10.10 (encore faut-il qu'il y ait un soupçon de réflexion dans les arguments). Mais quand on en vient à des considérations sur l'évolution de Mac OS depuis 9 jusqu'à 10.10 en passant par 10.6.8, on est clairement hors sujet.

Note : c'est ma dernière clarification sur ce point (je commence à m'impatienter).


----------



## LS Zaitsev (10 Décembre 2014)

Certes, remettons en place, mais ne fermons pas ce fil. Je pense qu'il est des plus consultés avant le passage à l'acte pour ceux qui doutent encore.

Evitons donc les rétrospectives et les comparaisons, ne parlons que de Yosemite, de ses nouveautés et de ses problèmes.

Mais enfin, "je ne suis pas modérateur".


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2014)

sur le sujet : technique . 
Safari est plus rapide sur Y , mais avec un OS plus petit ( en taille , en ressources ROM /RAM, en nombre d'écrans ouverts, en alias parotu ..) chromium aussi , voire davantage . 
Je n'ai pas d'avis sur l'ergonomie et l'efficacité en général, n'étant pas/plus dans un contexte professionnel . 

sur la technique ou pas dans ce SUJET . 
La question n'est pas facile à trancher , sur ce qui est ou pas dans cette technique . 
Beaucoup de références en général sur 
http://www.lmm.jussieu.fr/~sagaut/epistemologie-v14.pdf
un "  survey"  accessible .


----------



## JustTheWay (10 Décembre 2014)

Bon du coup moi mon passage sur Yosemite fut bref, j'ai acheté un SSD (grâce à un article de ce site d'ailleurs sur les crucial), j'en ai profité pour partir de mavericks.

Le pire c'est que globalement Yosemite n'est pas nul, juste il est pas fini même si l'OS de manière générale fonctionne correctement (c'est la moindre des choses en même temps).

Il faut dire que repasser sur mavericks à cause d'un problème unique, mais très chiant, de bluetooth (enceinte) c'est rageant. 

Alors installer Yosemite oui, maintenant non, si à la prochaine MAJ le problème bluetooth est résolu, je n'hésiterai pas à repasser dessus (je suis pas rancunier). 

En attendant je déconseille fortement *aux personnes qui se servent d'un casque/enceinte bluetooth d'installer Yosemite.*


----------



## LS Zaitsev (10 Décembre 2014)

En effet, j'ai une enceinte BT Bose Soundlink 3, la relation n'est pas toujours stable sous Yosemite, clean install et MBP late 2011: coupures, perte du signal, etc

Depuis 10 jours, plus de problème par contre. Visiblement c'est fréquent quand on cherche sur le net.

Si Apple pouvait lire ce fil ...


----------



## Azurea (11 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour, pour ma part j'ai l'impression que le signal Bluetooth et Wifi n'est pas puissant (je parle de portée).
à 1,50m plus d'iphone reconnu à partir d'un mètre il l'est !
j'avais déjà remarqué ce problème mais là je suis  convaincu baisse de puissance des signaux.
Faudrait pouvoir mesurer !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2014)

Yosemite devient avec classe....le vista de Windows sauce Mac
avec les bouses Wi-Fi Bluetooth TimeMachine ( entre autres...) j'ai déserté honteusement
sans illusions...ça ne sera surement pas mieux ailleurs (et d'autres problèmes sont à prévoir)
mais... nettement moins cher 
alors ....
en attendant que l'abbé Eusebio Caffarelli l'exorcise.., le MBP est sous perfusion ethernet.
Le Chromebook, lui, tourne plein régime sans broncher


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Décembre 2014)

Le Vista de Apple, c'est une comparaison éculée déjà faite avec (au choix) Leopard, Snow Leopard, Lion, Mountain Lion, Mavericks.

Alors effectivement, pourquoi pas Yosemite tant qu'on y est 

Aucun danger : le ridicule ne tue plus.

Comparons ce qui est comparable, un OS X avec d'autres OS X, et rien à foutre de Windows.

Mavericks a été meilleur au lancement, quoi que les mêmes râleurs ont raconté à l'époque. Pour Mountain Lion, j'ai attendu 10.8.2 avant passer sur ma machine principale, j'aurais pu faire pareil avec Yosemite si j'avais laissé parler la raison. A l"époque un problème de scanner m'avait freiné. Là, les bugs sont plus longs à découvrir.

Attendez le mois de janvier et 10.10.2 pour avoir un système à l'équerre. Essuyer les plâtres demande de la patience.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (14 Décembre 2014)

On ne compare pas svp, ce n'est pas le sujet !

Enfin, "je ne suis pas modérateur "


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Essuyer les plâtres demande de la patience.



Essuyer les plâtres , se dit aussi des gandins..qui embrassent des filles trop maquillées
Brrr je ne peux pas
non merci


----------



## Cocopop (14 Décembre 2014)

*J'ai repéré un nouveau bug assez gênant dans la gestion d'espace sur une clé USB.*

Explication : Votre clé USB (4Go) est vierge et vous mettez dessus 4 films de 4Go (tout se passe bien). Par la suite vous supprimer ces 4 films pour en remettre 2 nouveaux et là un message d'erreur s'affiche disant que votre clé ne dispose pas de l'espace nécessaire pourtant elle est bien vide dans le finder.

Solution : L'unique solution est de formater à chaque fois via l'utilitaire de disque. Autant dire que c'est assez énervant.

*Ensuite j'aimerai savoir une chose : *comment peut-on modifier l'avatar de notre compte de session avec une image présente sur le bureau ?


----------



## Franz59 (14 Décembre 2014)

Même après avoir vidé la corbeille en mode sécurisé ?


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Décembre 2014)

Cocopop a dit:


> *J'ai repéré un nouveau bug assez gênant dans la gestion d'espace sur une clé USB.*
> 
> Explication : Votre clé USB (4Go) est vierge et vous mettez dessus 4 films de 4Go (tout se passe bien). Par la suite vous supprimer ces 4 films pour en remettre 2 nouveaux et là un message d'erreur s'affiche disant que votre clé ne dispose pas de l'espace nécessaire pourtant elle est bien vide dans le finder.
> 
> ...



Accessoirement il faut vider la corbeille quand la clef usb est branchée, sinon tu vas avoir un dossier trash qui va prendre pas mal de place sur ta clef


----------



## Cocopop (15 Décembre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Accessoirement il faut vider la corbeille quand la clef usb est branchée, sinon tu vas avoir un dossier trash qui va prendre pas mal de place sur ta clef


D'accord, je n'avais jamais fait attention à vider la corbeille car sur Windows ce n'est pas ainsi

Et pour l'avatar de session, une idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2014)

Cocopop a dit:


> Et pour l'avatar de session, une idée ?


Ouvre Préférences système / Utilisateurs et groupes.

Fais un glisser-déposer de la photo depuis le bureau vers l'avatar visible dans Préférences système.


----------



## Cocopop (15 Décembre 2014)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Ouvre Préférences système / Utilisateurs et groupes.
> 
> Fais un glisser-déposer de la photo depuis le bureau vers l'avatar visible dans Préférences système.


Merci à toi 

Je n'aurai jamais pensé à faire un glissé/déposé.

Ils devraient l'indiquer quelque part :mouais:


----------



## da capo (15 Décembre 2014)

Cocopop a dit:


> Merci à toi
> 
> Je n'aurai jamais pensé à faire un glissé/déposé.
> 
> Ils devraient l'indiquer quelque part :mouais:



Oui, sûrement&#8230; ou pas finalement.

Pour être plus clair, le principe du glisser déposer est maintenant pratique courante sur nos applications : glisser une image sur un document texte, par exemple.
Cela a été le propre de l'OS de Apple que d'offrir cette possibilité, mais force est de constater qu'elle a dépassé le seul OS d'Apple (cf Windows 7 qui autorise les mêmes opérations ) et même sur un navigateur (DropBox autorise le glisser déposer pour envoyer un document en ligne)

Alors, oui, on peut regretter le bouton "ajouter" mais les usages évoluent.

Sur l'OS de Apple, on a toujours quelques surprises : des bonnes, des moins bonnes, des mauvaises. Mais au moins, il y en a ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2014)

Cocopop a dit:


> Je n'aurai jamais pensé à faire un glissé/déposé.


On peut aussi faire par copier-coller.


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2014)

Petite déception avec la mise à jour 10.10.1 : elle a fait sauter l'utilitaire _uninstall_ (commande en mode texte), qui permet de désinstaller proprement dans un script (ou dans un _shell_) une application installée via le Mac App Store.

Elle était pratique, cette commande [mais elle n'était peut-être pas assez fiable ?].


----------



## patple (18 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Pour ceux qui peuvent voir ma signature en bas, je suis sur 10.9.5 qui marche impeccablement. Aimant bien la...nouveauté, j'envisage de passer sur Yosemite. Mais quand je lis les quantités de posts affichant divers problèmes, cela laisse songeur. Question: est-ce que cela vaut le coup pour de réels et vraiment efficaces changements ou n'y a t'il que peu d'améliorations par rapport à Mavericks?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (18 Décembre 2014)

A nouveau, rappelons que statistiquement vous avez bien plus de chance de lire des avis négatifs que positifs, les gens pour qui tout se passent bien reviendront bien moins sur un forum pour le dire. Alors que quand nous avons un problème, nous avons très très envie de nous en plaindre et/ou de trouver de l'aide...

Et pour beaucoup, Yosemite fonctionne très bien.
Pour ma part, j'ai très peu de bug (moins que sous Mavericks), une stabilité exemplaire, pas de soucis de connectivité BT ou WiFi. Il est vrai que j'utilise pas les fonctions Hangout et Continuité (je n'ai pas un usage très "connecté" de l'informatique). Toutes mes applis fonctionnent même les plus exotiques (petits développeurs indépendants, applis de 2010, 2011, etc).

Seul le design ne me plait pas et je trouve dommage qu'on ne puisse pas le changer.
La couleur bleue fluo des dossiers est très pénible quand on travaille longtemps et qu'on manipule un grand nombre de dossier.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2014)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> La couleur bleue fluo des dossiers est très pénible quand on travaille longtemps


Le net regorge de solutions au problème, exemple : http://www.columbia.edu/~em36/yosemitefoldericons.html


----------



## Télémac (18 Décembre 2014)

Salut

Comme ce post concerne les retours , je ne vais pas le polluer,  je lance un nouveau sur mon problème de 1minute30 pour démarrer Yosemite


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Décembre 2014)

patple a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour ceux qui peuvent voir ma signature en bas, je suis sur 10.9.5 qui marche impeccablement. Aimant bien la...nouveauté, j'envisage de passer sur Yosemite. Mais quand je lis les quantités de posts affichant divers problèmes, cela laisse songeur. Question: est-ce que cela vaut le coup pour de réels et vraiment efficaces changements ou n'y a t'il que peu d'améliorations par rapport à Mavericks?



En dehors de l'effet déformant des forum, comme le signale justement LS Zaitsev, pour les emmerdes potentielles que tu pourrais rencontrer, et si tu n'as pas de ibidule, ça n'en vaut pas la peine. 

Mieux vaut attendre 10.10.2.


----------



## bompi (19 Décembre 2014)

Télémac a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Comme ce post concerne les retours , je ne vais pas le polluer,  je lance un nouveau sur mon problème de 1minute30 pour démarrer Yosemite


Hier soir, suite à des tests, j'ai dû redémarrer mon vieux MBP deux-trois fois.
Je précise d'emblée que :
a) mon MBP est un peu spécial dans le sens où il a une partition Mountain Lion, une pour Yosemite, rEFInd et un système XUbuntu
b) étant assez ancien, il n'a pas de Bloutouff 4.0 ; je n'ai pas Continuity, Handoff ni iCloud Drive ni aucune de ces nouveautés neuves.

En tout cas, j'ai constaté que :
a) le premier redémarrage était long, tout bonnement parce que, n'appuyant pas sur la touche _alt_, j'ai laissé au _bootloader_ le choix de la partition à charger et qu'il est du genre indécis... la longueur s'expliquant donc par le temps du choix de la partition
b) le second démarrage a été plus efficace parce que je l'ai aiguillé directement sur Yosemite et là, ça n'a pris qu'une quarantaine de secondes, ce qui me convient parfaitement.

On peut donc espérer que le démarrage long (1'30") ne soit pas une fatalité.


----------



## Télémac (19 Décembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> .....
> b) le second démarrage a été plus efficace parce que je l'ai aiguillé directement sur Yosemite et là, ça n'a pris qu'une quarantaine de secondes, ce qui me convient parfaitement.
> 
> On peut donc espérer que le démarrage long (1'30") ne soit pas une fatalité.



Merci pour ton témoignage.

J'ai aussi bon espoir, surtout qu'avant la dernière mise à jour,  j'étais aussi dans les 20 -30 secondes. 

Globalement je suis quand même  satisfait de Yosemite. 



@+


----------



## Azurea (19 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

aujourd'hui après le démarrage panneau me disant que le Finder n'avait pût s'ouvrir donc redémarrage !

Hier, jeudi 18, c'est Safari et mail qui ne voulait pas se lancer donc redémarrage.

Ce genre de problème m'arrive une fois sur deux en ce moment, mais bon après redémarrage ça fonctionne.

Par contre avant hier, en plein travail sur un site l'ordi s'est éteint d'un seul coup, puis panneau en plusieurs langues disant qu'il avait rencontré un problème, à ce moment là j'ai commencé à douter sérieux !

Comme je suis tenace.... je continue avec Yosemite.


----------



## subsole (19 Décembre 2014)

Azurea a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> aujourd'hui après le démarrage panneau me disant que le Finder n'avait pût s'ouvrir donc redémarrage !
> 
> ...








C'est un KP (Kernel Panic)
Ce n'est pas bon.

Regarde par là ====> http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/kernel-panic-yosemite-1256922.html


----------



## Willow37 (19 Décembre 2014)

d'après les derniers retours apparemment ce n'est tjrs pas une version stable.. bon courage


----------



## Xyzal (20 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En dehors de l'effet déformant des forum, comme le signale justement LS Zaitsev, pour les emmerdes potentielles que tu pourrais rencontrer, et si tu n'as pas de ibidule, ça n'en vaut pas la peine.
> 
> Mieux vaut attendre 10.10.2.



Bonjour,
je confirme je viens de faire la maj de Yosemite et rien ne va bien, les applis sont lentes au démarrage, les ouvertures de fichiers idem vraiment nul il parait qu'il ne marche bien qu'avec les SSD, j'attends une réponse de l'assistance qui est fermée le WE donc je rale...si quelqu'un a des pistes en attendant lundi je suis preneur car pas trop technique...merci! au fait pour les analyses des Mac j'ai trouvé EtreCheck qui fait un rapport de l'ordi et directement sur l'assistace, mais peut-être que vous savez...


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Décembre 2014)

Mouai, bon

Quand on fait la mise à niveau faut le laisser bosser un peu ses indexations avant de le réutiliser.

Y'a pas besoin d'un SSD pour que Yosemite fonctionne normalement.

Ton affaire sent la mise à jour foireuse sur de vieux réglages.


----------



## Cybry (21 Décembre 2014)

Très satisfait de Yosemite sur mon bon vieux macbook alu (late 08).
Avec 4G de RAM et mon vieux HD d'origine de 160GO, ca se passe très bien pour mon utilisation personnelle (mail, web, vlc, skype, hearthstone...).

Après la mise à jour mon MB ramait, effectivement. Mais après vérification/correction des autorisations, et désactivation de la transparence dans les options d'accessibilité, puis reboot, j'arrive à un fonctionnement tout à fait fluide. 
Seul bémol, le lancement des applications un peu lent, mais bon, ma machine fait son âge, et une fois toutes mes applis usuelles lancées le fonctionnement général est très fluide/agréable.

Quelque chose qui fausse peut être ma perception (en mieux) c'est que j'ai installé totalspace2 pour retrouver un fonctionnement des espaces de travail semblable à Spaces sous SL. Et là, le pied ! (ca me manquait énormément). Du coup je trouve mon mac bien plus agréable à utiliser que sous Maverick, ce qui n'a rien à voir avec l'OS en lui-même, j'en suis conscient.


----------



## jerG (21 Décembre 2014)

Depuis le passage à Yosemite j'ai des Kernel Panic au démarrage du Mac (1 à 2 fois par mois - démarrage Mac éteint). 

J'ai aussi obtenu à 2/3 reprises un écran avec des points multicolores à 2 reprises (bug d'affichage - le mac continuait à jouer de la musique). Après redémarrage >>> soucis effacé.

Je n'ai jamais eue autant de soucis sous Maverick.

De toute façon depuis l'accélération du renouvellement des versions majeures (OS X.7) les bugs sont nettement plus fréquents.


----------



## Hervé781 (21 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
A lire les différentes discussions, je ne suis pas seul dans les soucis Yosemite.
En quelques mots : Démarrage lent 
                             WiFi lent 
                             Finder impossible à tenir une mise en place correct à chaque ouverture/fermeture positionnement des dossiers dans n'importe qu'elle ordre
                             Reconnaissance une fois sur deux du même SSD
Une bonne journée


----------



## Xyzal (21 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mouai, bon
> 
> Quand on fait la mise à niveau faut le laisser bosser un peu ses indexations avant de le réutiliser.
> 
> ...


j'ai installé 10,10,1 sur un Imac neuf qui avait 10,9,5 et vu le ralentissement sur les logiciels et ouverture des programmes je pense revenir au 10,9,5, si je fais un clone puis charger le 9,5, formater le DD, reinstaller le 9,5 puis remettre mes applis...ça vas marcher ou pas ?????Merci !


----------



## bompi (21 Décembre 2014)

Cybry a dit:


> Très satisfait de Yosemite sur mon bon vieux macbook alu (late 08).
> Avec 4G de RAM et mon vieux HD d'origine de 160GO, ca se passe très bien pour mon utilisation personnelle (mail, web, vlc, skype, hearthstone...).
> 
> <...>


Pour le coup, si tu changes son disque dur pour un disque SSD, Yosemite te paraîtra vraiment agréable 



jerG a dit:


> Depuis le passage à Yosemite j'ai des Kernel Panic au démarrage du Mac (1 à 2 fois par mois - démarrage Mac éteint).
> 
> J'ai aussi obtenu à 2/3 reprises un écran avec des points multicolores à 2 reprises (bug d'affichage - le mac continuait à jouer de la musique). Après redémarrage >>> soucis effacé.
> 
> ...


Si tu ne donnes pas plus de renseignement sur les _kernel panics_ il n'y a aucune chance que l'on puisse t'aider à trouver des solutions 
En-dehors d'un problème intrinsèque au nouveau système, il peut en effet s'agir d'un logiciel incompatible, d'un pilote de périphérique mal fagoté etc.



Hervé781 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> A lire les différentes discussions, je ne suis pas seul dans les soucis Yosemite.
> En quelques mots : Démarrage lent
> WiFi lent
> ...


C'est un peu le même problème : s'assurer avant toutes choses qu'il n'y a pas de programme incompatible.
Le bug du Finder est un problème récurrent d'un système à l'autre, de même que celui du Ouifi. Autant repasser à 10.9.


Xyzal a dit:


> j'ai installé 10,10,1 sur un Imac neuf qui avait 10,9,5 et vu le ralentissement sur les logiciels et ouverture des programmes je pense revenir au 10,9,5, si je fais un clone puis charger le 9,5, formater le DD, reinstaller le 9,5 puis remettre mes applis...ça vas marcher ou pas ?????Merci !


On a bien dû expliquer vingt fois comment faire. Allez ! un peu de courage : lis le fil.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Décembre 2014)

Le Refurb m'a envoyé un nouveau MBP pour Noël : Retina, SSD et 16 Go de RAM. Sous Yosemite.

J'ai migré les comptes de la famille de mon SL late 2008 vers mon Mavericks late 2011,
puis j'ai migré l'intégralité du Mavericks vers le Retina (via ma sauvegarde TM).

Tout est fluide : démarrage en 10", + 50% de Fréquence TX sur le wi-fi,  
Sauf l'extinction, toujours un peu lente. :rateau:

Mises à jour payantes de CCC, 1Password, WhatSize et DiskWarrior : pas données


Un sujet d'étonnement : l'indexation par Spotlight ne s'affiche pas (je n'ai jamais vu la loupe de la barre des menus clignoter, ou m'afficher une indexation en cours), que ce soit sur le disque interne ou sur les disques externes (y compris ma sauvegarde TM qui date de 2011-Lion).


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2014)

J'ai remarqué la même chose pour Spotlight. Mais ne t'inquiète pas : _mdworker_ et ses petits camarades sont toujours aussi voraces... 

En tout cas, voici un petit Noël qui s'annonce bien, pour certains !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2014)

Salut 
J'ai lu à peu près tout le sujet, sans être sur de tout comprendre . 
Fonctionnant assez bien sous snow leo , avec 2 Go ( eh oui mais je vais passer à 4 ) sur un MBP mi 09  , je ne vois pas l'intérêt ( bis repetita placent ) de "passer" sous yosemite, en plus des autres questions déjà évoquées ( aspect, fermeture, synchro..) , si il faut 
8 Go
un SSD 
et tutti quanti ... OU me trompe-je et ce n'est pas vraiment nécessaire, juste conseillé


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Décembre 2014)

varuna a dit:


> Salut
> J'ai lu à peu près tout le sujet, sans être sur de tout comprendre .
> Fonctionnant assez bien sous snow leo , avec 2 Go ( eh oui mais je vais passer à 4 ) sur un MBP mi 09  , je ne vois pas l'intérêt ( bis repetita placent ) de "passer" sous yosemite, en plus des autres questions déjà évoquées ( aspect, fermeture, synchro..) , si il faut
> 8 Go
> ...



La ram à 8 Go est fortement conseillée (déjà encouragée avec Mavericks). Le reste est superfétatoire.

Il n'y a pas aucune "fermeture" par rapport aux OS X précédents. Si tu veux du plus "ouvert", je te conseille GNU-Linux.

Les services iCloud ne sont pas un passage obligé.

Je rappelle quand même que Snow Leopard est un OS datant de 2009 qui ne dispose plus d'un support de sécurité.


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La ram à 8 Go est fortement conseillée (déjà encouragée avec Mavericks). Le reste est superfétatoire.
> 
> Il n'y a pas aucune "fermeture" par rapport aux OS X précédents. Si tu veux du plus "ouvert", je te conseille GNU-Linux.
> 
> ...


D'accord sur tout, avec un p'tit bémol : le SSD, ça aide bien, quand même. Mais ce n'est pas propre à Yosemite.

Pour la sécurité, on l'a bien vu avec le bug de _bash_ : le plus ancien OS pour lequel Apple a proposé un patch est Lion. Certes il était relativement facile de patcher Snow Leopard (chercher des sources, compiler, installer) mais pour un bug similaire dans du code fermé, ce n'est plus possible.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2014)

Que cet OS date de 2009 , c'est un fait . Que cela soit un _critère,_ voire une _raison _* pour migrer sous Yos, certes non . 
Que celui-ci ne soit plus maintenu , probablement . Mais vous aurez remarqué qu'il y là plus qu'un glissement sémantique ou un travers épistémologique ; un effet-de-bord au mieux marketique ( ou ting ? ) 
Pour ma part, quand il sera vraiment trop difficile ou impossible de maintenir SL, ce sera l'heure de passer - complètement- sous un eOS ou suivant . 
Avec les risques afférents 
Mon "cas" n'est pas transposable : utilisation non pro, peu de fichiers lourds, double boot, plus de contraintes pro . 
Merci pour vos réponses 
ya ta he 








* au sens plein , celui qui vous agrée : scientifique, technologique, même technique ( de techne en grec hein )


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Décembre 2014)

C'est toi qui effectue ce glissement sémantique.

Je rappelle simplement une donnée du problème à prendre en considération. L'importance à lui accorder dépend de la situation de chacun.

2009, soit 5 ans pleins, ce qui est loin d'être négligeable en informatique. Aujourd'hui, bon nombre de logiciels ne sont plus maintenus pour Snow Leopard et pas des moindres : LibreOffice par exemple. Les protocoles évoluent mais le système reste le même.

Le support de sécurité est fini. C'est un fait. Les certificats ne sont plus mis à jour, les failles du navigateur et, plus problématique, celles du webkit.framework ne sont plus comblées. Fin du support java. Sous peu, fin du support Adobe Flash.

La sécurité n'est pas une question marginale ou à réserver aux professionnels. Je n'effectuerai jamais un achat internet, ni ne consulterai un compte bancaire, ni une quelconque activité requérant une connexion sécurisée avec une machine en Snow Leopard.

Mais encore une fois, l'importance à accorder à ces facteurs quand à la motivation d'une upgrade dépend de la perception et de la situation de chacun.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2014)

La sécurité des transactions est à prendre en considération. :
1) ce n'est pas l'argument principal utilisé par les "vendeurs" ,  ce qui ne prouve rien 
2) La différence théorique ( nature du champ ) que je suggère n'est pas sur ce plan : ancien et obsolète versus récent, donc moderne, donc mieux . Celà n'est pas si évident à la lecture de ce sujet : beaucoup d'utiisateurs variés, y compris de mac-fans :hein:
3) Sur la sécurité, j'ai quelques bases . 
En crypto (base de cours pour l'iut) , études en informatique théorique . 
en réseaux ( idem en licence info) 
Bon ouais ce ne sont que des peaux d'ane OK 
Mais no les patchs de mac ( l'actuel ) ni l'os en soi ne font la sécurité - relative dès qu'il y a transfert de données . facile à prouver .  
Je pourrais donner des références une autre fois . ou pas


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le support de sécurité est fini. C'est un fait. *Les certificats* ne sont plus mis à jour, les failles du navigateur et, plus problématique, celles du webkit.framework ne sont plus comblées. Fin du support java. Sous peu, fin du support Adobe Flash.



Avec Yosemite et mavericks ils ne sont pas à jour non plus les certificats (en tout cas pas partout, vu que quotidiennement je rencontre ce problème). C'est pas juste histoire de te contredire, mais depuis mavericks, à l'inverse de Snow léopard enfaite, ils ne sont pas à jour, et je doute que ce soit propre à l'OS mais plus au navigateur non ?
En tout cas c'est étrange.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2014)

Je parle des certificats à la racine du système.

Firefox embarque ses certificats et ils sont mis à jour avec lui, mais ce n'est pas le cas de Safari.

Tu peux afficher un site en toute confiance alors qu'il n'est plus certifié.

Pis, si tu prends Mac OS X Leopard, il comporte des certificats vérolés, c'est-à-dire dont la signature a été corrompue. Cela a d'ailleurs fait du bruit à l'époque. Tous les OS X avaient été corrigés, sauf Leopard et antérieurs.

Bien entendu, les patch ne font pas La sécurité d'un OS, mais ils y participent. Si tu ne peux même plus compter sur les outils de base, si les failles sont publiées et non corrigées, t'es à poil.

Maintenant, chacun voit midi à sa porte, on peut utiliser un autre navigateur, mettre à jour soi-même les éléments OpenSource et en introduire d'autres à la place de ceux fournis pas Apple.

Ma position est qu'il vaut mieux utiliser un OS X à jour (de préférence Mountain ou Mavericks car Yosemite est trop jeune). Mountain Lion est un bon système dans sa version 10.8.5, à mon sens mieux que Snow Leopard sur certaines machines.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2014)

Je vois que les avis divergent mais les arguments sont les mêmes . 
>Vu comment fonctionne internet de par son histoire et ses contraintes de réseau " ouvert" ( la couche est toujours là ) , parler de sécurité est relatif. Très *. 
Merci pour l'info sur le lion des montagnes . <tu pourrais développer ? 
Je ne suis pas aussi "obtus" que j'en ai l'air . Si c'est mieux why not ? :rose:
Je trouve eOS rapide , bien fichu ( ressemble à OSX) et clair sur ses LIMITES . 
Pas les "nouveaux" décideurs de la pomme . 
ps pour firefox je suis au courant . avec les limites citées . 









* j'ai eu travaillé dans un labo d'info avant les PC partout et l'internet idem; avec une connexion basique. Les "trous " dans les systèmes, comme le shock ; sont à mon sens dus à la structure des réseaux de réseaux .( structure logique ET physique donc "paradigme" des développeurs )


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2014)

Pour Mountain Lion vs. Snow Leopard.

J'ai un MBP 2008 que j'ai longtemps conservé sur Snow Leopard.

J'en ai une utilisation assez basique. Ça se rapproche de ta description plus haut.

J'y ai conservé longtemps Snow Leopard parce que Lion et, dans une certaine mesure, Mountain Lion jusqu'à la sortie de 10.8.5, consommaient trop d'énergie et de ram - j'avais laissé un temps la machine à 2 Go ce qui était trop court pour Lion.

J'ai eu un problème avec Snow et Time Machine et quand 10.8.5 est sortie j'ai fait l'upgrade et j'ai remarqué que je gagnais en autonomie et que la machine chauffait beaucoup moins par rapport à Snow. La consommation de Ram restait avec 4 Go.

Accessoirement, ça m'a permis aussi de mettre à jour des logiciels Apple ou du MAS dans leur dernière version : iPhoto, iWork'9, etc, de synchroniser via iCloud avec mes autres Macs.

C'est une machine qui m'est encore aujourd'hui très agréable à utiliser. Je ne la passerai sans doute pas à Mavericks pour des questions d'autonomie, pas plus qu'à Yosemite car je juge le hardware inadapté.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2014)

merci ta réponse : claire et précise . 
Pourrais tu (encore ) préciser 
l'aspect autonomie ( batterie ? ) pour Mav' 
et hard pour Yos' ? Merci 
Pour info je vais passer à 4 Go lors du prochain changement de batterie . Il était temps . Question d'ailleurs je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de passer à 8 compte tenu du stockage ( 150 ) de la cadence du mp ? 
léger HS  OK .


----------



## tilapia (23 Décembre 2014)

Pas content ! Pas content !

Cela fait déjà un bon mois, je suis passé de Snow Leopard (10.6.8) à Yosemite (10.10.1) 
sur iMac 24&#8217; intel Core 2 Duo 2,8 GHz (début 2008) par une clean install. 
Et je le regrette !!!

Quelques-uns de mes griefs :

&#8226; *Spotlight* ne renvoie plus que les résultats par contenu (on n&#8217;a plus le choix de recherche par nom du fichier, sauf à taper le texte de recherche dans la partie adéquate d&#8217;une fenêtre, et non dans Spotlight).

&#8226; *Pages* : la police Cursive (dont je me sers beaucoup) ne fonctionne plus, elle se laisse sélectionner mais n&#8217;est plus cursive !
Dommage aussi pour le menu inspecteur car inséparable de la fenêtre, prend plus de place, et moins pratique !
Plus de possibilités de diviser une cellule : obligé d&#8217;insérer une ligne ou une colonne, et de fusionner les autres cellules !

&#8226; *Mail* : tous les messages sélectionnés s&#8217;affichent : si l&#8217;on veut sélectionner plusieurs messages sans les ouvrir, ce n&#8217;est plus possible.

&#8226; *Aperçu* : on ne peut plus enregistrer en un seul clic les modifications de plusieurs images ouvertes dans une même fenêtre : si on ouvre 50 images dans une même fenêtre Aperçu, et qu&#8217;on les modifie toutes une par une, lorsqu&#8217;on ferme la fenêtre et que le mac nous propose d&#8217;enregistrer les modifications, on devra cliquer sur Valider 50 fois (contre une seule fois sous 10.6) !

&#8226; La *mise en veille* par le bouton d&#8217;alimentation ne se fait que si l&#8217;écran n&#8217;est pas en veille. De plus, il faut laisser appuyer 1 seconde pour avoir la veille, mais pas trop longtemps sinon on a la fenêtre de choix d&#8217;éteindre ou de mettre en veille.

Quelques remarques positives :

&#8226; Par contre, j&#8217;apprécie les améliorations dans *Aperçu* pour modifier les images.
&#8226; J&#8217;apprécie aussi que le *Preview* (barre d&#8217;espace) reste affiché quand on change d&#8217;application.
&#8226; J&#8217;apprécie aussi les améliorations dans *Pages*, notamment dans les tableaux, et les cadres qui pivotent facilement.
&#8226; J&#8217;apprécie également la possibilité de ré-ouvrir automatiquement toutes les applications ouvertes après *redémarrage*, même si on n&#8217;a pas enregistré ! (valable pour les app Apple).
&#8226; J&#8217;apprécie l&#8217;*AppleStore* bien pensé.
&#8226; J&#8217;apprécie l&#8217;*icône de batterie faible* à côté du symbole bluetooth dans la barre des menus quand mon Magic TrackPad doit changer de piles.
&#8226; J&#8217;apprécie aussi *les onglets dans la même fenêtre*, à la façon d&#8217;un navigateur, ainsi que la gestion très simple de plusieurs bureaux.

Mais je regrette fortement qu&#8217;il soit *si lent !!!* 
Malgré réparation des utilisations, 200Go de libre sur le DD.
On s&#8217;y habitue, par nécessité. 
Mais quand je ré-utilise mon MBP 13&#8217; (sous Snow Leopard), je suis étonné de la vélocité de l&#8217;engin ! Et là, *je rage* contre ce Yosemite de m@#!§&# !!!

Il est vrai que je n&#8217;ai que 4Go de mémoire (2x2Go 800 MHz DDR2), mais c&#8217;est bien le minimum recommandé ! Malheureusement, je ne peux mettre plus de mémoire ! (Peut-être en changeant un barrette de 2Go par une de 4Go pour avoir 6Go, paraît que ça marche, à confirmer).

Sur le MBP 13&#8217; Intel Core 2 Duo 2,26 GHz (mi-2009), j&#8217;ai bien 8Go (2x4Go 1067 MHz DDR3) et un SSD 840Pro, *mais j&#8217;hésite beaucoup beaucoup à y installer 10.10 !!!*


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est une machine qui m'est encore aujourd'hui très agréable à utiliser. Je ne la passerai sans doute pas à Mavericks pour des questions d'autonomie, pas plus qu'à Yosemite car je juge le hardware inadapté.


Elle a droit à la dernière mise à jour de Sécurité d'Apple : http://www.macg.co/os-x/2014/12/importante-mise-jour-de-securite-pour-os-x-86398

= Apple n'a pas encore complètement abandonné 10.8.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (23 Décembre 2014)

Moi je n'ai toujours pas compris comment fonctionne Spotlight... 

Je suis dans un répertoire, je donne à Spotlight un terme simple (genre "antennes") et il est incapable de me trouver un fichier dans le même répertoire (qui s'appelle par exemple "Antennes paraboliques en milieu couvert".

En gros, Spotlight ne me sert strictement à rien, il ne trouve jamais rien. Lit-il au moins les noms de fichiers ?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2014)

@ Talapia


Ta première remarque procède d'une méconnaissance des outils de recherche.

La recherche dans une fenêtre du Finder est Spotlight.

Dans la barre de menu c'est un raccourcis de Spotlight pas Spotlight lui-même.

Dans la barre de menu, il cherche par le nom du fichier et dans le fichier.

Les recherches pointues doivent se faire via le Finder, si besoin les affiner à l'aide des options disponibles.


Une bonne part de tes griefs ne concernent pas Yosemite lui-même mais devraient remonter jusqu'à Lion. Désolé mais, depuis 2011, le monde a continué de tourner sans toi.

Aperçu enregistre les modification à la volée. Inutile d'enregistrer. L'image est modifiée. C'est Auto-save et Version, et ça date de Lion.

D'autres procèdent de l'absurde. Par exemple, Mail&#8230; qu'est-ce qu'on en a à foutre que le message soit ouvert ou non quand il est sélectionné ?


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je parle des certificats à la racine du système.
> 
> Firefox embarque ses certificats et ils sont mis à jour avec lui, mais ce n'est pas le cas de Safari.
> 
> ...



Vu qu'on m'a déjà recadré pour hors sujet, je réponds que à la partie concernant Yosemite, (et mavericks), avec Safari et firefox j'ai : 

J'ai comme message sur safari : "safari ne parvient pas à vérifier l&#8217;identité du site web" et en gros cela peut compromettre vos données confidentielles. 

Le certificat expire en 2016, et oui je peux mettre "toujours approuvé", le problème c'est que je dois le faire pas mal de fois ... Mais j'ai du mal à voir la différence de sécurité sur internet si les versions du navigateur sont identiques mais que l'OS est différent, à moins d'être infecté via l'OS, mais dans ce cas, je dirai que le plus risqué c'est l'OS le plus populaire finalement, peu important le niveau de sécurité ... Et en mettant "toujours approuvé", cela n'améliore pas ma sécurité, mais cela m'évite juste d'avoir à cliquer plusieurs fois avant d'accéder au site ... 

Approche qui est sans aucun lien avec l'informatique je te le concède.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Vu qu'on m'a déjà recadré pour hors sujet, je réponds que à la partie concernant Yosemite, (et mavericks), avec Safari et firefox j'ai :
> 
> J'ai comme message sur safari : "safari ne parvient pas à vérifier lidentité du site web" et en gros cela peut compromettre vos données confidentielles.
> 
> ...



Ouai, mais là le problème vient du site. C'est le certificat du site qui est out, pas celui du système ni celui de Firefox.

Le message démontre au contraire que tu es à jour.

J'ai eu l'inverse un jour, ça bloquait via Safari et Firefox ne voyait rien. Et pour cause, il n'était pas à jour.


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Décembre 2014)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Moi je n'ai toujours pas compris comment fonctionne Spotlight...
> 
> Je suis dans un répertoire, je donne à Spotlight un terme simple (genre "antennes") et il est incapable de me trouver un fichier dans le même répertoire (qui s'appelle par exemple "Antennes paraboliques en milieu couvert".
> 
> En gros, Spotlight ne me sert strictement à rien, il ne trouve jamais rien. Lit-il au moins les noms de fichiers ?



Même problème, pourtant j'ai mis "dossier" en 1 dans le top des recherches, ils trouvent tout, sauf ce que je veux 

Mais mieux si j'ai par exemple 5 dossiers qui commencent par "II" avec une suite différente, il m'en trouve que un, voir rien. :rose:

Maintenant je passe par la création d'alias sur le bureau et un rangement manuel plus fréquent (ce qui ne me gêne pas finalement).


----------



## tilapia (23 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> @ Tilapia
> Ta première remarque procède d'une méconnaissance des outils de recherche.



Je te remercie, ô jeune Padawan, mais peut-être ne te souviens-tu plus de l'ancestral système que j'utilise.

Partons de l'action de rechercher un document par nom :

&#8226; sous 10.6.8 :
1. Je clique sur la loupe et j'écris la chaîne de caractère recherchée
2. J'appuie sur "flèche haut" puis Retour
3. Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, je clique sur "Nom de fichier".

&#8226; sous 10.10.1 :
1. Je clique sur la loupe et j'écris la chaîne de caractère recherchée
2. Je descends jusqu'en bas de la liste,
3. Je choisis "Tout afficher dans le Finder&#8230;"
4. Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, je clique à la suite de la chaîne de caractère pour y rajouter un espace, ce qui me paraît alors d'avoir enfin le choix par Nom de fichier

Tu avoueras que c'est bien plus fastidieux. Peut-être que cela te convient, mais j'apprécie Mac depuis 1984 en partie pour son ergonomie. Et donc pour moi, il est bien plus simple de faire la chaîne d'actions suivante :
cmd-espace  puis  mot recherché  puis  flèche-haut-ok  puis  clik Nom de fichier
Du coup, je ne trouve pas que ce soit un progrès de la part de Yosemite (ou Lion&#8230

Mais c'est un détail !



Moonwalker a dit:


> @ Tilapia
> Les recherches pointues doivent se faire via le Finder, si besoin les affiner à l'aide des options disponibles.



Certes, tu me conseilles donc de ne pas utiliser la loupe ? À quoi sert-elle alors ?



Moonwalker a dit:


> @ Tilapia
> Une bonne part de tes griefs ne concernent pas Yosemite lui-même mais  devraient remonter jusqu'à Lion. Désolé mais, depuis 2011, le monde a  continué de tourner sans toi.



Ce n'est pas parce que je n'ai pas goûté aux 3 autres systèmes intermédiaires que je ne peux pas critiquer le dernier système en date. Je constate simplement que je n'aurais pas dû franchir le pas. La gratuité, le barouf autour peut-être&#8230; je me suis laissé tenter par la gestion prometteuse de la mémoire par rapport aux systèmes précédents. C'est pourquoi je demande sur ce forum si mes griefs sur la lenteur par rapport à 10.6.8 seraient annulés avec 6Go de mémoire. Aurais-tu une idée, jeune padawan ?



Moonwalker a dit:


> @ Tilapia
> Aperçu enregistre les modification à la volée. Inutile d'enregistrer.  L'image est modifiée. C'est Auto-save et Version, et ça date de Lion.



Alors pourquoi demander si je veux enregistrer lorsque je ferme la fenêtre ? Là, j'avoue être dépassé, et demande à être instruit sur le sujet.



Moonwalker a dit:


> @ Tilapia
> Mail&#8230; qu'est-ce qu'on en a  à foutre que le message soit ouvert ou non quand il est sélectionné  ?



Cela est ton point de vue, et je le respecte. Par contre, je trouve d'une part que ça ralentit le mac, et d'autre part, je ne souhaite pas ouvrir les spams. Je déteste les actions inutiles, et celle-là en est une.



Moonwalker a dit:


> @ Tilapia
> D'autres procèdent de l'absurde.



Et la police Cursive standard (très utilisée car elle correspond le mieux à l'écriture manuelle standardisée). Yosemite me laisse l'installer, la sélectionner dans Pages, mais pas de rendu cursive (police droite à la place). Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?

Je te remercie quand même pour la promptitude de ta réponse, bien que j'aurais préféré qu'elle fusse écrite en des termes plus respectueux, d'une part, et qu'elle m'apporte des éléments d'informations, d'autre part.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h53 ----------

Pour JustTheWay : problème de Spotlight, apparemment il faut reconstruire l'index :

voir article sur forum de Mac4Ever :
*Astuce Yosemite : comment et pourquoi il faut recréer l'index Spotlight ?*


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2014)

De un.

Les mecs qui demandent du respect parce qu'on leur signifie qu'ils écrivent des sottises n'ont que le respect qu'ils inspirent du fait des dites sottises.

De deux.

Concernant la loupe dans la barre de menu, il s'agit d'un raccourcis. Je l'utilise depuis Tiger dans cette optique. Ses résultats n'ont jamais été exhaustifs.

Comme je te l'ai signalé, les réponses à une requête y comprennent la recherche sur le nom de fichier *ET* dans le fichier.

Depuis Leopard, on dispose d'un ensemble complet d'options pour affiner les recherches dans le Finder.

Si le champ de recherche de la loupe te semble trop étendu (tu te rappelles Sherlock ?), il reste possible de se limiter à quelques uns (Préférences système).

J'ai effectivement eu un bins avec Spotlight lors de ma première installation de Yosemite en octobre (les docx n'étaient pas indexés) et j'ai du déclencher une ré-indexation via le Terminal (je préfère cette méthode). Rien de bien grave.

De trois.

Par absurde, je parlais de ta remarque sur Mail pas de celle sur la police Cursive.

J'ai moi-même signalé dans ce fil des problèmes rencontrés dans la gestion de certaines polices tiers otf avec Yosemite.

Ce genre de bugs sont inhérents aux premières versions d'un OS X. Tu l'as signalé, c'est sujet même de ce fil, je ne voyais pas quoi y redire. Je n'ai pas cette police à ma disposition. Par contre, j'aimerai bien retrouver l'usage de la Playfair Display lorsque je génère un PDF ou que j'imprime. 

De quatre.

http://support.apple.com/en-us/HT202255

Depuis Mountain Lion on peut désactiver cette fonction en cochant la case "Confirmer les modification à la fermeture des documents". Il est possible qu'elle soit cochée chez toi, ce qui entraîne ce comportement d'Aperçu.


Au final (mais pas en conclusion de ce qui précède).

Se plaindre de Yosemite parce qu'il fonctionne comme OS X depuis quatre ans me semble vain et sans objet ici.

OS X aujourd'hui c'est ça ! On n'est pas en 2004, en 1994, encore moins 1984. On est, encore pour quelques jours, en 2014.

Et j'ajouterai pour les adorateurs de Snow, nostalgiques pathologiques, que celui-ci se trimbale une collection de bugs et limitations jamais corrigés. Il n'y a pas, il n'y aura jamais d'OS parfait.


----------



## tilapia (23 Décembre 2014)

Merci vénérable sage pour ta réactivité.
Je soupçonne entre les lignes une légère aversion pour la nostalgie. Vive le progrès ! Car grâce à lui, nos machines tournent de plus en plus vite !
J'attends avec impatience le 10.10.2, car depuis que j'ai installé une dynamo derrière l'ordi, ça va beaucoup plus vite en pédalant !

Reviens, Steve Jobs, ils sont devenus fous !

Bonne nuit et Joyeux Noël ! (j'ai commandé une dynamo de la mort qui tue 2.0) !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2014)

Sieur Tilapia, j'ai comme l'impression que notre marcheur de la lune est passablement excédé par les  p_asséistes _, au moins ceux qui ne trouvent pas yos'  bien, ergonomique, et surtout moderne. 
Ses arguments ne sont pas faux . Ni manquant de pertinence . Relative * 
je ne suis pas sur qu'ils résistent longtemps à un examen à la lumière du rasoir d'Occam . 
Je m'explique . a peu près . 
Supposons que effectivement, Yos' présente toutes les qualités que certains ( je ne parle pas des vendeurs ) lui confèrent . 
Les -éventuelles - failles de sécurité qui sont le fait des anciens ne sont pas liées à l'excellence de ce système mais à l'arrèt de la "maintenance" des anciens ( 5 ans ) 
La configuration *souhaitée *est de 8 Go, et la fréquence du mp doit correspondre . 
Quoiqu'en dise , la "pomme" a une stratégie lisible : les bénéfices ne sont plus sur les ordinateurs portables ou non, mais  sur tablettes/i-phones/i-bidule . 
De quoi est ce le nom ? un ENVIRONNEMENT . 

Steve est parti , W n'est plus le leader . end of file 
PS ; pour ce qui est de la "sécurité " des connexions grace aux mises à jour des logiciels mac ou autre, c'est une rigolade par jour . minimum 
*un seul exemple : les "trous "dans le batch sont un sujet de recherche depuis les années 80 . Dans un "monde" avec peu de réseaux de réseaux, c'était négligeable . 
Avec des serveurs sous apache, moins 
avec du cloud partout ,encore moins . 
Je termine avec le cryptage . Avec assez de data sur UN utilisateur et de la PUISSANCE De calcul, un travail statistique permet de decrypter à peu près tout . 
alors en 64 ou 128 , on est loin du compte .... 
eof 2 LIfo bientot


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Décembre 2014)

tilapia a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h53 ----------
> 
> Pour JustTheWay : problème de Spotlight, apparemment il faut reconstruire l'index :
> 
> ...



merci


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2014)

En fait, ce qui est un peu usant c'est de lire des interventions de personnes qui n'utilisent pas Yosemite (ils font bien ce qu'ils veulent) et commentent malgré tout à l'envi sur le système.

Je rappelle que le thème est : "Yosemite : vos retours". Difficile d'avoir un retour d'expérience sur le sujet si on ne l'utilise pas.

Ceux qui n'en veulent pas peuvent parfaitement ouvrir un fil sur l'évolution du système en général et ce qui leur (dé)plaît. Mais ici c'est pour ceux qui le testent, l'utilisent, et qui disent comment ça se passe et cherchent des réponses à leurs soucis éventuels.

Je m'étonne de devoir le rappeler encore au post #873.


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Décembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> En fait, ce qui est un peu usant c'est de lire des interventions de personnes qui n'utilisent pas Yosemite (ils font bien ce qu'ils veulent) et commentent malgré tout à l'envi sur le système.
> 
> Je rappelle que le thème est : "Yosemite : vos retours". Difficile d'avoir un retour d'expérience sur le sujet si on ne l'utilise pas.
> 
> ...



Pour info moi je suis (re)retourné à Yosemite, j'avais pu iphoto, et flemme de chercher le DVD .... Itunes et le BT ca va mieux d'ailleurs, pas le streaming.


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2014)

Quel streaming, au juste ?


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Décembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Quel streaming, au juste ?



pluzz par exemple.

Mais c'est pareil pour la plupart des sites en replay.


----------



## bompi (24 Décembre 2014)

Je n'ai pas encore essayé.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Décembre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> pluzz par exemple.
> 
> Mais c'est pareil pour la plupart des sites en replay.



Pluzz ça marche avec Safari 6,7 ou 8.

Arte c'est plus la merde depuis l'année dernière (rien à voir avec Yosemite). Il vaut mieux utiliser Firefox.

T'as un anti-pub actif ? Ça fait souvent obstacle.


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pluzz ça marche avec Safari 6,7 ou 8.
> 
> Arte c'est plus la merde depuis l'année dernière (rien à voir avec Yosemite). Il vaut mieux utiliser Firefox.
> 
> T'as un anti-pub actif ? Ça fait souvent obstacle.



J'utilise un bloqueur de pub, et firefox. 

J'ai du mal à percevoir le problème entre le décalage bluetooth et le bloqueur de pub, vu que quand il y a décalage je bascule sur les hauts parleurs du macbook et pu de décalage . Mais oui j'en ai un. 

Par contre j'ai pas essayé avec Safari, je testerai la prochaine fois. 

J'ai pareil avec Arte, donc pas plus de problème, si ce n'est sur l'absence de contenu, en replay en tout cas 

Quand je regarde "c dans l'air" en replay c'est quand même gênant, j'ai le choix entre un son décalé, et un son de casserole ...


----------



## gsaube (24 Décembre 2014)

Bonne soirée d'avant demain  Nowel,



> Envoyé par *Xyzal*
> 
> 
> _j'ai installé 10,10,1 sur un Imac  neuf qui avait 10,9,5 et vu le ralentissement sur les logiciels et  ouverture des programmes je pense revenir au 10,9,5, si je fais un clone  puis charger le 9,5, formater le DD, reinstaller le 9,5 puis remettre  mes applis...ça vas marcher ou pas ?????Merci !_


Votre réponse :On a bien dû expliquer vingt fois comment faire. Allez ! un peu de courage : lis le fil.

Ma question : J'arrive, j'ai le même problème, et je devrais lire 40 pages ? Ne puis-je pas au moins avoir un lien de réponse à ce sujet ? Ce serait sympa. L'épouse de Mr Gsaube, qui voudrait avant de faire avec le disque dur, une nouvelle installation, de savoir ce que vous suggérez.
1° Impossible de lire les mails, d'une lenteur incroyable
2° Impossible d'ouvrir Pages et Numbers. Ce dernier programme est utilisé continuellement par mon mari et impossible de corriger de passer d'une cellule à une autre, d'en copier deux etc....
Cela bug.
3° Plus de visualisation de Iphotos, bugs.
4° Avec notre time capsule plus de connexion, même après un coup de fil avec Appel toujours super sympa, m'ont assuré que toutes les données depuis la panne de continuer à enregistrer les données principalement sur Numbers, n'avaient pas bougé.

Merci pour votre aimable réponse.
L'épouse de Gsaube.


----------



## bompi (25 Décembre 2014)

Je veux bien répondre aimablement, mais je ne vois pas de question. Ou plutôt je n'en vois que deux :

a) "J'arrive, j'ai le même problème, et je devrais lire 40 pages?"
--> et pourquoi pas ? même en diagonale, on peut dégoter des choses intéressantes.
(je profite pour noter perfidement au passage que s'il n'y avait pas autant de digressions inutiles dans ce fil, on n'aurait plus que 30 pages à lire...)
Par ailleurs, on peut rechercher sur le site (il y a pas mal de fils sur Yosemite, sur des problèmes plus ou moins spécifiques) ; voire utiliser Google pour cela.
--> petit rappel : ces forums ne sont pas une _hot line_ ni un support officiel mais un lieu numérique d'échange.

b) "Ne puis-je pas au moins avoir un lien de réponse à ce sujet ?"
--> Volontiers mais... quelle est _au juste_ la question ? Améliorer Yosemite ? Réinstaller Mavericks (ou plus ancien le cas échéant) ?
--> Tout ce que l'on peut savoir de votre installation est dans votre descriptif qui indique, en cette soirée de Noël : "PC / Mac OS X - Lion 10.7".
Si je devais réagir promptement, je me contenterais de déplacer ce message dans un fil sur les _hackintoshes_ parce que, dans le forum OS X, on ne s'intéresse qu'à OS X sur un Mac.
Était-ce une installation propre (j'en doute mais je n'en suis pas sûr) ? Une installation par-dessus Lion ? (allez savoir).

Conclusion ? Je déclare aimablement que l'on n'est guère avancé. Que si on pose mal les questions, qu'on ne précise pas le contexte, on n'aide pas ceux qui pourraient éventuellement vous aider.

Seconde conclusion :
si vous voulez réinstaller une version antérieure du système, il "suffit" de :
- télécharger le système depuis le Mac App Store ,
- créer une sauvegarde de ses données (un clone, c'est bien ; Time Machine, on oublie) ;
- créer un support démarrable (ex. clef USB) avec de quoi installer le système (genre avec DiskMaker X),
- de démarrer dessus,
- de complètement reformater le disque interne, 
- réinstaller le système souhaité.

Ensuite réinstaller à la main applications et données. C'est un peu long et fastidieux.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (25 Décembre 2014)

Ce fil a vocation, je crois, à collecter les retours de toute sorte sur Yosemite.
J'y vais donc d'une nouvelle information qui pourra redonner confiance à certains.

Je viens d'installer un SSD dans le MBP 13" 2010 d'un ami. J'ai profité de l'upgrade pour lui faire une clean install de Yosemite.
Il n'a que 2 Go de RAM (et donc un SSD 256 Go Intenso maintenant).

Le système tourne très bien. L'usage est basique: surf, conception de site web, emails, bureautique, un peu de SQL, visionnage de films, musique...
Mon ami est agréablement surpris par les performances (merci le SSD). Il sait entretenir son système donc je me fais pas de souci pour durée des performances dans le temps.

C'était juste pour dire que Yosemite tourne avec 2 Go de RAM (DDR3).


----------



## bompi (25 Décembre 2014)

Bigre, 2GB !!

C'est aussi là l'avantage du SSD : l'écriture du _swap_ est accélérée et, sans atteindre à la vitesse d'un RAM Disk, c'est déjà nettement mieux qu'avec un disque à plateaux classique.

Merci pour le retour


----------



## LS Zaitsev (25 Décembre 2014)

Ca m'a impressionné aussi.
J'ai lancé un import Lightroom de fichiers RAW à partir d'une carte SD + traitement léger, j'ai lancé une conversation Skype avec cam 720p, conçu et projeté un diaporama Keynote. Aucune de ces opérations n'a posé problème.
J'ose donc en déduire que pour une utilisation courante, les 2 Go permettent au système de fonctionner correctement.
Ce qui n'empêche pas mon ami de s'être commandé de la RAM pour passer à 8 Go, évidemment.


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Décembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Bigre, 2GB !!
> 
> C'est aussi là l'avantage du SSD : l'écriture du _swap_ est accélérée et, sans atteindre à la vitesse d'un RAM Disk, c'est déjà nettement mieux qu'avec un disque à plateaux classique.
> 
> Merci pour le retour



Je confirme pour le SSD c'est quand même bien pratique, et même pour l'installation de logiciel, les MAJ (après le téléchargement), je me demande combien de GO on doit laisser "libre" sur le SSD, je suppose que comme j'ai 8GO de RAM, et une carte graphique intégré j'ai intérêt à laisser 10GO minimum sur mon SSD (de 128 GO).


----------



## bompi (25 Décembre 2014)

Oui. Disons même 15 GB histoire d'avoir un peu de mou (pour un besoin momentané de quelques GB impromptus).


----------



## patple (27 Décembre 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En dehors de l'effet déformant des forum, comme le signale justement LS Zaitsev, pour les emmerdes potentielles que tu pourrais rencontrer, et si tu n'as pas de ibidule, ça n'en vaut pas la peine.
> 
> Mieux vaut attendre 10.10.2.



J'étais absent. Merci pour la réponse. Je reste donc sur Mavericks qui fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## tilapia (27 Décembre 2014)

Merci Varuna,
je conçois très bien qu'il y ait des avancées (heureusement), et que ça marche super bien sur les nouvelles bécanes (encore heureux), mais j'ai été trompé par Apple !
Juste avant la sortie de Yosemite, on annonçait un système mieux que Mavericks (que j'ai abandonné après un essai de 3 semaines), en ce sens qu'il serait refondé entièrement sur de nouvelles bases et donc plus léger, et que par conséquent 4Go suffiraient amplement.
Ensuite, au fur et à mesure des essais de bétas, on apprend que finalement il vaudrait mieux 8Go.
Puis, à sa sortie définitive, je lis que 4Go suffisent.
Moi, confiant, je me dis que Apple a rebondit sur l'erreur Mavericks, et a vraiment enfin refonder un système sur des bases saines. Ceci est vérifié par la nouvelle utilisation de la mémoire, certainement remarquable pour les machines véloces et bien burnées. Mais pourquoi avoir fait croire que 4Go suffisent ?!?
Si le minimum avait été écrit 8Go, je n'aurai certainement pas sauté le pas, mon expérience avec Mavericks m'avait refroidi.

Donc ce que je pense faire, à la lumière de toutes ces remarques (même celles du marcheur lunaire  ) :
 sur mon iMac début 2008, je vais remettre Snow Leopard, car 4Go et pas possibilités d'extension
 sur mon MBP 13', je vais y installer Yosemite, puisque 8Go et SSD (comme quoi, je ne suis pas nostalgique !)

@ Moonwalker
Il est vrai que cela faisait longtemps que je n'étais pas intervenu sur le forum, mais je demandais juste à être éclairé et non descendu : on admet facilement d'avoir dit des sottises face à des arguments (positif et constructif), rarement face à de l'ironie (négatif et agressif).

Applement vôtre.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2014)

Sur l'iMac 2008 tu peux facilement mettre Mountain Lion qui supporte bien les 4 Go.

Yosemite c'est comme Mavericks, entre 4 et 8 Go. La mémoire compressée fait le reste.

Par contre, Yosemite tape allègrement dans la Vram.

L'erreur n'est pas d'avoir installé Yosemite, mais d'avoir installé Yosemite maintenant en croyant que tu allais avoir un système aussi fini que 10.9.5.

On vous le dit à chaque nouvel OS X mais vous n'enregistrez que ce que vous voulez entendre (en l'occurence, la propagande d'Apple).


A l'heure actuelle, on a avec Mountain Lion et Mavericks deux systèmes stables, performants et à jour de sécurité.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Décembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Un sujet d'étonnement : l'indexation par Spotlight ne s'affiche pas (je n'ai jamais vu la loupe de la barre des menus clignoter, ou m'afficher une indexation en cours), que ce soit sur le disque interne ou sur les disques externes (y compris ma sauvegarde TM qui date de 2011-Lion).


Finalement, l'indexation Spotlight sous Yosemite n'apparaît que sous la forme d'une jauge de remplissage (= il n'y a plus de loupe qui clignote),
et cette jauge ne s'affiche que si on tape une ou deux lettres pour lancer une recherche.

Illustration = https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6608750?searchText=spotlight indexing


----------



## byme (3 Janvier 2015)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Ce fil a vocation, je crois, à collecter les retours de toute sorte sur Yosemite.
> J'y vais donc d'une nouvelle information qui pourra redonner confiance à certains.
> 
> Je viens d'installer un SSD dans le MBP 13" 2010 d'un ami. J'ai profité de l'upgrade pour lui faire une clean install de Yosemite.
> ...



Et à vos avis, serait-il aussi efficace sur un mac mini avec 8Go de RAM (DDR3), mais qui (je crois) n'a pas de disque interne de type SSD ?


----------



## dark-jus (4 Janvier 2015)

Mon retour sur yosemite en une image :






J'ai un macbook pro unibody mi 2011 avec un ssd 258go et 8go de ram.

Bref tout les symptômes cités precedement :
-Déplacement fichier
-Déplacement fenêtre
-Mission control
-Safari
-Itunes

Vmware idem etc etc


Bref, reinstall osx 13


----------



## Locke (4 Janvier 2015)

C'est marrant ça, mon MBP 17" de 2010 _(plus vieux que le tien)_ avec i5 à 2,53 GHz, SSD Crucial et 8 Go de mémoire tourne comme une horloge. Mais j'ai fait une clean install.

En fait non, je l'ai fait sur mon iMac 27" de 2011 et un clone dans mon MBP et ça fonctionne à merveille. Qui dire de plus, sinon qu'il faut 8 Go de mémoire pour que Yosemite soit à l'aise.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2015)

Ouai, surtout si on utilise des machins comme VMware.

Et pourquoi pas Yosemite responsable de vos ampoules aux pieds ?


----------



## dark-jus (4 Janvier 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ouai, surtout si on utilise des machins comme VMware.
> 
> Et pourquoi pas Yosemite responsable de vos ampoules aux pieds ?



Vm c'est un détail..
Et pour le reste alors ?


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2015)

dark-jus a dit:


> Vm c'est un détail..
> Et pour le reste alors ?



Ah bon. Si c'est un détail, comme dirait Jean-Marie


----------



## Locke (4 Janvier 2015)

dark-jus a dit:


> Vm c'est un détail..
> Et pour le reste alors ?



Ah oui, j'ai aussi VMware en 7.1.0 et désolé de te le dire, mais ça fonctionne très bien sous Yosemite et dans mes 2 Mac.

A toi de savoir ce que tu fais, mais nous ne sommes pas devins, car nous ne savons pas ce que les uns et les autres faites lors d'une installation.

Installation par dessus un ancien OS X ou clean install ? Il y a toujours une explication, mais mettre ça sur le dos de Yosemite, c'est un peu trop facile.


----------



## JustTheWay (4 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Ah oui, j'ai aussi VMware en 7.1.0 et désolé de te le dire, mais ça fonctionne très bien sous Yosemite et dans mes 2 Mac.
> 
> A toi de savoir ce que tu fais, mais nous ne sommes pas devins, car nous ne savons pas ce que les uns et les autres faites lors d'une installation.
> 
> Installation par dessus un ancien OS X ou clean install ? Il y a toujours une explication, mais mettre ça sur le dos de Yosemite, c'est un peu trop facile.



Je te sens un peu ronchon. 

Par contre, APPLE n'impose pas à ma connaissance une clean install, si un utilisateur installe Yosemite par dessus un autre et qu'il y a un problème, c'est de la faute d'APPLE. Mais non seulement c'est de la faute d'APPLE, mais pour le coup c'est uniquement de la faute d'APPLE. (Exception des logiciels listés incompatibles par APPLE). 

De manière très générale je trouve qu'il est plutôt beaucoup plus simple et courant ici de mettre tout sur le dos de l'utilisateur 

Bientôt ça va être de la faute de l'utilisateur si Yosemite ne prend pas de base en charge le trim, mais le pire c'est que je plaisante même pas hein.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2015)

Vous auriez du profiter de la nouvelle année pour procéder à un lavage de cerveau. 

On s'en cogne de ce que raconte Apple.

Ici ce n'est pas le support Apple. Ce sont les forum MagGeneration. 

On est dans la réalité pas dans le champ de distorsion cupertinien.


Qu'Apple ai tort ou raison n'est pas la question. La question c'est d'essayer d'avoir l'OS le plus propre possible pour bien différencier les bugs de migration ou hérités d'une installation déjà bancale, aux bugs spécifiques à 10.10.1.


P.S. : Yosemite prend en charge de le Trim. Si d'aucuns installent des disques non conformes aux spécifications d'Apple pour économiser quelques euros, c'est effectivement de leur seule responsabilité.


----------



## JustTheWay (4 Janvier 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vous auriez du profiter de la nouvelle année pour procéder à un lavage de cerveau.
> 
> On s'en cogne de ce que raconte Apple.
> 
> ...



Il a pas fallu longtemps avant de prouver ce que je viens de dire ....

Ce que dit APPLE : 




> "Vous pouvez remplacer le disque dur de votre MacBook par un modèle plus performant. Vous trouverez le disque dur à côté de la batterie intégrée, une fois l&#8217;arrière de votre MacBook ouvert. Le disque dur de remplacement doit être de 2,5 pouces et doté d&#8217;un connecteur Serial ATA (SATA)."


Tu vas m'expliquer en quoi un SSD de 2,5 en SATA n'est pas conforme ? 
Pourquoi tu dis des choses que même APPLE ne dit pas ? 

C'est pas un lavage de cerveau qu'il faut, c'est savoir lire. Et ton raisonnement très limité à ta petite personne, à partir du moment ou APPLE autorise le changement de DD, la moindre des choses c'est de le prendre en charge, ce n'est plus le cas maintenant, mais je te rappelle quand même que c'était le cas avant ! De toute manière tu t'en cognes, vu qu'encore une fois c'est le client qui trinque, et que les clients sont cons et ils ne savent pas se servir d'un ordinateur. APPLE par contre pas touche.


----------



## dark-jus (5 Janvier 2015)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je te sens un peu ronchon.
> 
> Par contre, APPLE n'impose pas à ma connaissance une clean install, si un utilisateur installe Yosemite par dessus un autre et qu'il y a un problème, c'est de la faute d'APPLE. Mais non seulement c'est de la faute d'APPLE, mais pour le coup c'est uniquement de la faute d'APPLE. (Exception des logiciels listés incompatibles par APPLE).
> 
> ...



+1
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h17 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> Vous auriez du profiter de la nouvelle année pour procéder à un lavage de cerveau.
> 
> On s'en cogne de ce que raconte Apple.
> 
> ...




Personne ne t'a demandé un support Moonwalker  A moins d'avoir mal compris l'intitulé du topic : "Yosemite est arrivé : vos retours" 

Je "touches" suffisamment mac os pour comprendre son fonctionnement, pouvoir me depanner et (entre autre) faire des modifications par le terminal (configuration serveur mail par exemple). 
A te lire, j'ai l'impression de revenir 8 ans en arrière et entendre les belles réponses d'un pro Win 
Clean install mac os ? On parle bien de APPLE non ?


Je ne m'attarderai pas à ta réponse sur les SSD.... JustTheWay t'a fait un bon résumé


J'ai fait ma restaure cet après midi et mon MBP a retrouvé sa vélocité d'antan.
Bref, pour revenir a Yosemite, je le maintiens ==> c'est un veau.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Janvier 2015)

@dark-jus :

Je m'en carre d'Apple, de sa pub et de ce que vous croyez en avoir retenu.

En parlant de veaux, regardez-vous dans la glace. 


Les mecs sur Win ? Qu'est-ce que j'en ai à foutre de ce qu'ils font sur Windows ? Si j'estime qu'une clean install est bonne pour ma machine, je l'entreprends.

Y'a une loi informatique contre ça ?

Vous n'êtes pas bien dans vos têtes. :hosto:

la grande différence entre toi et moi : j'ai un iMac avec OS X 10.10.1 et il ne "rame" pas, il consomme raisonnablement de la mémoire, les animations sont fluides, Safari est rapide et stable, etc. 


@Justtheway : ben fais-leur un procès. 

Ça parle de changement de disques durs pas de SSD. Arrête la mauvaise foi. Ça te fait paraître encore plus bête que tu ne l'es.

Apple ne supporte le Trim que sur les SSD qu'elle a elle-même installé (en usine) et *ça n'a rien à voir avec Yosemite*.

[avant, y'avait la sempiternelle plainte sur le blu-ray, aujourd'hui c'est la jérémiade sur le Trim. L'intérêt de la chose reste quand même très théorique]


OS X Yosemite 10.10.1 est peut-être un veau chez certains, mais ça va s'arranger d'ici quelques semaines.

Par contre, vous deux resterez éternellement à côté de la plaque. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h37 ----------




dragao13 a dit:


> Et sinon aucune news pour la sortie de 10.10.2 ???
> 
> ça fait au moins un mois et demi qu'est sorti 10.10.1 et que les bugs clean install ou pas sont bien là !



Si on se base sur le calendrier des OS X précédents, ça devrait arriver fin janvier ou début février.

Patience, patience&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2015)

moonwalker a dit:


> safari est rapide et stable, etc. :d:d:d


----------



## dark-jus (5 Janvier 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> @dark-jus :
> 
> Je m'en carre d'Apple, de sa pub et de ce que vous croyez en avoir retenu.
> 
> ...



Pauvre type


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Janvier 2015)

dark-jus a dit:


> Pauvre type



Là je crains qu'on soit au bord d'un certain point de non retour, ou au seuil du fonctionnement du Principe de Peter. Et n'ayons pas peur des mots : traiter quelque de pauvre type n'est qu'une façon policée de le traiter de con.

Désolé, Moonwalker est sans aucun doute rugueux, davantage peut-être que Justtheway. L'un et l'autre ont des opinions tranchées qui les opposent à d'autres dans les débats.Ni l'un ni l'autre de sont de pauvres types ou des cons. Ils sont tout autant respectables l'un que l'autre. L'un et l'autre ont leur vérité qui n'est peut-être pas la tienne. L'intolérance à l'égard des gens qui ne sont pas du même avis que toi revêt plusieurs aspects et porte plusieurs noms.

Alors , pour faire le point :

Safari tourne très bien chez moi, aussi bien sur un "vieux MBP de 2010" avec DD et non SSD que sur l'iMac 27' de 2013 (core i7 et SSD). Si parfois j'ai des agacements de temps de réponse c'est pour deux raisons concomitantes : trafic internet trop important, temps de latence du FAI un peu longuet. Safari n'a rien à voir là-dedans

Yosemite tourne très bien chez moi sur les deux machines citées. Tous les dysfonctionnements que j'ai relatés et décrits dans de nombreux posts sont recensés chez Apple, et ont, en partie, été réglé avec la première mise à jour. Mais il en existe encore d'autres dont certains sont très agaçants, comme les connexions entre Mac et iBidules. C'est dans cette catégorie que JustTheWay a des soucis avec la liaison Bluetooth de ses enceintes. Exemple chez moi, Mon iMac ne reconnait pas mon iPhone, et mon iPhone de reconnait pas mon iMac d'une façon générale. Je dis d'une façon générale car ça a marché une fois. Je pensais que ce dysfonctionnement venait de moi (oui, l'utilisateur entre la chaise et l'écran). Et bien non, ça ne vient pas de moi. Il y a effectivement un problème recensé, relaté dans de nombreux forums et même dans des revues Mac US.

Oui, parfois, une Clean Install est une nécessité, surtout après plusieurs OS recouverts les uns par les autres,et conjointementi par l'obligation de réinstaller les applications. J'ai eu cette expérience sur un iMac 20" de 2008. Après avoir installé Mavericks, il y avait des lenteurs. Après avoir fait une Clean Install en deux temps, OS et données, puis applications, le vieux Mac a retrouvé sa jeunesse.

Alors oui, et je ne partage pas l'avis de Justtheway sur le sujet, et je pense que  la grande majorité des dysfonctionnements ne vient pas de l'OS, mais de l'utilisateur. Le problème est que l'utilisateur manque souvent d'expérience pour trouver une solution, ou pour faire des recherches dans ce sens. Je dis bien " expérience " et non pas " connaissance ". Cette dernière n'a pas d'utilité si l'on se sait pas s'en servir. Encore faut-il que les "fautifs" aient le courage et l'honnêteté de l'avouer. Comme dit le proverbe, " faute avouée est à moitié pardonnée ".


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2015)

Sur le fond du débat, j'ai déjà donné mon avis ( un avis n'est pas QUE une opinion , il possède quelques arguments en plus par exemple) , pas plus éclairé que d'autres . 
Sur safari ,que ce soit un gruyère est assez connu , pas vraiment maintenu ni mis a jour, même sur les versions récentes. Ce n'est pas non plus mon propos..

Il reste un domaine dans lequel je possède -un peu -plus de savoirs et de connaissances justement  celui de la connaissances et de ses évolutions ..
Donc attachez vos ceintures 
1°) une connaissance assez stable et décontextualisée devient un savoir, qui peut être re-contextualisé ensuite ( pas toujours mais en principe ) 
2°) une expérience toute seule ça n'existe pas , il faut un cadre, une  théorie, une début de schème explicatif pour déjà la construire , ou simplement la voir . 
Les découvertes "par hasard" n'en sont jamais, souvent le cadre est mis en défaut et le chercheur ( celui là ) arrive à remettre en cause celui -ci , et parfois à changer sa théorie . 
Exemples : vitesse de la lumière Michelson, pénicilline ( pas sur mais bon) ; boson de HIggs ( au départ ) .....


Est ce HS ? Bah non , parce que la théorie qui sous tend ce débat ( qu'on le veuille ou non , elle est dans l'oeil de l'observateur ) elle se construit ou pas en même temps . 
Ni _techne_ (sens grec) , ni encore logos .....

Ce qui ne change , par contre , c'est
" Quand on apprend a&#768; appre&#769;cier les points forts d'autrui, tout un chacun peut devenir le mode&#768;le de quelqu'un d'autre, tout le monde peut devenir un mai&#770;tre pour autrui." 
HGK , vers le 15 / 16 °


----------



## Locke (5 Janvier 2015)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je te sens un peu ronchon.
> 
> Par contre, APPLE n'impose pas à ma connaissance une clean install, si un utilisateur installe Yosemite par dessus un autre et qu'il y a un problème, c'est de la faute d'APPLE. Mais non seulement c'est de la faute d'APPLE, mais pour le coup c'est uniquement de la faute d'APPLE. (Exception des logiciels listés incompatibles par APPLE).
> 
> ...



Le problème n'est pas de conseiller ou de refuser de faire une clean install, non pas du tout. Oui on peut faire une MAJ par dessus un ancien OS X. Mais, mais, mais, dans quel état est cet OS X de base ?

De plus, un membre lambda ne dit jamais à 100% ce qu'il à fait ou pas lorsqu'il pose une question. Personne n'est devin, nous faisons donc avec ces informations, mais ensuite on apprend 3 pages plus loin que untel avait fait ou pas telle manipulation plus ou moins destructive.

Je suis du genre à tester sur un disque USB et voir comment se comporte le petit nouveau. Perso, faisant une maintenance, non pas à outrance, mais disons ce qu'il faut, mon iMac 27 de 2011 est passé de Lion vers Mountain Lion, puis Mavericks pour finir avec Yosemite, le tout sans jamais faire de clean install.

J'ai tout juste eu, à chaque fois, à faire les MAJ de mes logiciels, quelques petits ajustements en réglages et c'est tout. Tout fonctionnait parfaitement, mais estimant que 4 MAJ de OS X suffisait, j'ai donc récemment décidé de faire une clean install et je repartirais pour un nouveau cycle de MAJ.

Donc, je ne dis pas NON, mais moi je connais l'état et l'entretien de mon OS X en cours. Techniquement, je n'arrive même pas à la cheville de macomaniac, mais je fais très attention à ne pas polluer inutilement mon OS X en installant/désinstallant/bidouillant/réparant des tas de trucs inutiles.

Pour le Trim, oui Apple n'est pas cool en nous bloquant, mais ce sera quand même bien l'utilisateur qui sera fautif s'il va à l'encontre des préconisations de Apple. Pour le coup on modifie un fichier système à nos risques et périls. En absence de solution viable, on attend sagement en ne faisant rien.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Janvier 2015)

Puante, je n'en sais rien, mais une machine à faire du fric certainement, et depuis ses premiers débuts.

Apple invite ce qu'elle veut, on garde quand même son libre arbitre. Ou alors vous n'êtes plus que des zombies-consommateurs.

Le monde n'est pas plus rose chez Ubuntu. J'ai un ami qui travaille dessus et toutes les mises à jour ne sont pas des chemins parsemés de fleurs, loin de là. Comme on dit souvent : l'herbe paraît toujours plus verte chez le voisin.

Le principe de la clean est de circoncire aux problèmes propres à l'OS en dehors de tout héritage. C'est aussi un bon moyen de repérer une application tierce qui met le souk.

Le WiFi, Hand-off, ok. Les problèmes de JustTheWay avec le son via bluetooth également. Il faut attendre les correctifs d'Apple ou rester tranquillement sur Mavericks.

[d'expérience, je me doutais déjà lors de sa présentation que cette fonction hand-off serait lente à se mettre en place et source de désillusions]

Mais les questions de ralentissement, de consommation de Ram (certains devraient déjà apprendre à lire un graphique), etc, sont loin d'être partagées par tous. Incriminer systématiquement Yosemite n'a pas de sens.

J'ai fait une clean après avoir procédé à une mise à niveau simple et testé celle-ci pendant plusieurs semaines. Non parce que le système ne fonctionnait pas, au contraire je l'ai trouvé très stable et véloce, mais parce que j'avais déjà programmé celle-ci à l'époque de Mavericks histoire de faire le ménage dans les couches basses. La précédente clean remontait à Mountain Lion 10.8.2. Je ne la pratique pas souvent car c'est quand même une procédure assez lourde à la longue.

Maintenant, si vous avez de graves problèmes avec Yosemite 10.10.1, oui, passez-en par une clean install, ou mieux, revenez en Mavericks 10.9.5.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h38 ----------




dark-jus a dit:


> Pauvre type



Peut-être. Mais un pauvre type avec un iMac et Yosemite qui fonctionne. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h43 ----------




alan63 a dit:


>



Bonne année. 

"Pourvu que ça dure" comme disait Mme Mère.


----------



## bompi (5 Janvier 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Parfois à vous lire, c'est un peu le bac à sable !
> 
> Sinon, l'argument qui consiste à dire que c'est la faute de l'utilisateur et de son manque de clean install me fait toujours rire beaucoup !
> 
> ...


Que tu retournes sur PC, ce n'est pas forcément le plus intéressant de ce fil.

Personnellement, je mets à jour des distributions Linux depuis un bon moment et dans l'ensemble ça se passe pas mal, en effet. Une chose m'a toujours paru évidente, c'est la faiblesse du système de paquetage d'Apple, comparé à ceux existant sur les diverses branches de Linux, sur FreeBSD et encore d'autres systèmes.

Mais il y a quelques points sur lesquels j'estime que tu te trompes concernant Linux :

a) à un moment ou à un autre, je suis toujours obligé d'utiliser des commandes manuelles pour régler des problèmes de détail, après une mise à jour. Des petites choses, parfois subtiles et délicates à retrouver dans les forums, qui ne m'effraient pas (vu mon tempérament unixien) mais qui me font évaluer la facilité d'utilisation des différents UNIX à nouveaux frais.

b) tu compares choux (OS X) et carotte (Linux, ici Ubuntu) sans prêter suffisamment attention à ce que tu écris : Ubuntu ne propose pas de nouvelles fonctionnalités telles que Handoff ou Continuity (que je n'utilise pas, soit dit en passant). Ubuntu propose une distribution Linux et la très grande majorité de ses composants n'est pas réalisée par Ubuntu ; les applications, le système graphique, le noyau, les extensions, etc. tout ça est fait pour l'essentiel par d'autres. Cela n'enlève rien au mérite de cette distribution mais, pour l'essentiel, c'est de l'intégration, avec quelques développements et l'application d'une charte graphique.

Par ailleurs, on peut égrener toutes sortes de considérations éthiques (ou assimilées) concernant Apple, ça ne fait guère avancer la résolution des problèmes, qui reste quand même l'objet du présent fil...

Enfin, je suis toujours étonné de cette manière de prendre le contrepied des conseils. Quel que soit le système (et j'en connais quelques-uns), on applique des méthodes analogues pour éviter les ennuis les plus bêtes. On met à jour ses applications, on fait des sauvegardes, on s'intéresse un peu au sujet etc.
Mais si on veut y aller sans réfléchir, on peut aussi. Chacun est libre de faire n'importe quoi, y compris des trucs pas prévu par le système, et de se planter. Personnellement, peu me chaut...

PS 1 : je suis un adepte des mises à jour propres, qui ont au moins le mérite d'imposer un petit ménage de printemps (donc de permettre de trier l'utile et l'inutile). Pour autant, depuis deux OS, j'ai un peu la flemme et ne fait plus que des mises à jour du système dans son jus. Et n'ai pas rencontré de problème autre que ceux que j'ai ajoutés au système (tout comme pour Linux, j'installe des trucs qu'il me faut mettre à jour ou surveiller du coin de l'oeil).
Mais auparavant je mets à jour ce que je peux, je vérifie que les applications tierces continueront à tenir la route ou les désinstalle, fais des sauvegardes etc. Et tout va bien (même un passage direct de 10.6.8 à 10.9.x).
J'ai bien sûr la chance de ne pas tomber sur les serpents de mer classiques d'OS X : ouifi, bloutouff, etc.

PS 2 : pour le présent fil, je jette l'éponge, il restera un lieu de joute (stérile)... :rateau:


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Janvier 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> @Justtheway : ben fais-leur un procès.
> 
> Ça parle de changement de disques durs pas de SSD. Arrête la mauvaise foi. Ça te fait paraître encore plus bête que tu ne l'es.
> 
> ...


Le SSD est un disque dur, et si discussion il y a, c'est assimilable à un disque dur.
APPLE n'a jamais interdit ni même déconseillé l'installation de SSD et comme en plus ils s'en servent (des SSD), c'est pas comme si c'était une surprise, ni soudain. 
Le SSD est bien conforme aux instructions d'APPLE.

Il en va autrement de la prise en charge, je ne dis pas qu'on peut faire un procès, mais que c'est fortement critiquable de la part d'APPLE et rien à voir avec le blu ray.

Le rapport avec Yosemite c'est qu'il faut désactiver une sécurité pour activer le trim, ce qui n'était pas le cas avant.



> Alors oui, et je ne partage pas l'avis de Justtheway sur le sujet, et je  pense que  la grande majorité des dysfonctionnements ne vient pas de  l'OS, mais de l'utilisateur. Le problème est que l'utilisateur manque  souvent d'expérience pour trouver une solution, ou pour faire des  recherches dans ce sens. Je dis bien " expérience " et non pas "  connaissance ". Cette dernière n'a pas d'utilité si l'on se sait pas  s'en servir. Encore faut-il que les "fautifs" aient le courage et  l'honnêteté de l'avouer. Comme dit le proverbe, " faute avouée est à  moitié pardonnée ".


Les pilotes d'avions aussi ils disent ça, enfin ils disent plutôt "glouglouglou" maintenant. 

Mais vu qu'on ne se comprend pas, je ne dis pas que l'utilisateur ne peut pas être responsable, je dis juste que vous écartez de manière systématique, pour ne pas dire automatique un problème avec Yosemite. 

Je jure que pour le wifi et le bluetooth, j'ai rien fait pour que ça déconne, et sur mon macbook les seuls logiciels d'installé sont office/FF/adobe/one drive (et en plus c'est véridique aha). Je doute fortement qu'en désinstallant office je règle mon problème wifi ou BT, il reste qui, Yosemite ou mon macbook matériellement parlant, donc APPLE plus largement.


----------



## bompi (5 Janvier 2015)

@dragao13 : Je comprends tout à fait que, lorsqu'ils sont présents, ces problèmes soient contrariants (ou pires).
Mais pour l'instant rien de tel n'est survenu sur les quelques machines que j'ai configurées, par mise à jour toutes les trois. 
Histoire d'être prudent j'ai mis à jour uniquement un iMac sur trois (même modèle, du premier semestre) et j'ai demandé à bien tester que tout se passait bien : rien à signaler (dont : rien à signaler côté sans-fil). Ces machines ont moins d'un an et j'ai fait attention à bien mettre à jour toutes les applications avant de faire la mise à jour.
C'est quoi, le modèle de ton MBA, exactement ?


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> @dragao13 : Je comprends tout à fait que, lorsqu'ils sont présents, ces problèmes soient contrariants (ou pires).
> Mais pour l'instant rien de tel n'est survenu sur les quelques machines que j'ai configurées, par mise à jour toutes les trois.
> Histoire d'être prudent j'ai mis à jour uniquement un iMac sur trois (même modèle, du premier semestre) et j'ai demandé à bien tester que tout se passait bien : rien à signaler (dont : rien à signaler côté sans-fil). Ces machines ont moins d'un an et j'ai fait attention à bien mettre à jour toutes les applications avant de faire la mise à jour.
> C'est quoi, le modèle de ton MBA, exactement ?



J'ai des ralentissements et des coupures de wifi, macbook blanc unibody 2009.

Mais le problème est faussement nouveau, avec mavericks il y avait aussi ce genre de problème mais moins souvent.

Cependant il serait intéressant de faire un recensement.
J'ai une bbox aussi.

Le plus drôle c'est que iphone en wifi + macbook en wifi = ralentissement, comme si la bande passante était surchargé (ce qui n'est pas le cas vu que j'ai aussi un PC qui en même temps n'a pas de problème).


----------



## Froggy86 (5 Janvier 2015)

Eh bien moi, je suis plutôt d'accord avec Drago13. Je pensais que mon wifi fonctionnait correctement jusqu'à ce que j'essaie de faire un scan via le wifi. Il le fait mais ça rame. Donc j'ai rechargé Maverick, et là, le temps de réponse est correcte. ( J'ai un MacBook Pro mi 2010 et toutes mes installation sont faites après reformatage du disque système )
   Qu'Apple pousse vers le cloud, qu'il supprime le port Ethernet et qu'il fournissent un wifi bancale est inadmissible, et je parle pas du du shunt de sécurité pour mettre en place le trim.
   Pour moi, une nouvelle version système doit faire au moins aussi bien que la précédente, sinon elle est inutile.
   Dieu merci, je peux toujours revenir en arrière, ce qui n'est pas le cas de ceux qui achètent une nouvelle machine.


----------



## bompi (5 Janvier 2015)

Pour le ouifi ne pas oublier :
- qu'il peut être en conflit avec le bloutouff [ex. : Mighty Mouse...]
- changer de canal peut aider [au moins chez soi ; chez autrui, ça ne marche évidemment pas]


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Janvier 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> On est parti pour utiliser des macs éclopés pendant au moins six mois, j'espère au moins que ces blaireaux arnaqueurs arriveront au moins à stabiliser cette bouse de yosemite sinon on en a pour attendre la prochaine version stable du prochain os x : que du bonheur ! (ou que je flingue au moins 2 jours de ma vie à réinstaller mavericks à tout le monde : j'ai vraiment que ça à foutre avec les idées de connards de ces incompétents d'Apple, si au moins ces trous du cul se magnaient le train pour nous sortir les mise à jour mais non, ces préciosités prennent le temps d'avoir plusieurs niveaux de contrôle de qualité pour nous pondre des merdes toujours et encore buggées !)
> 
> Sentiment général ... c'est assez clair et pardon pour le vocabulaire mais je peux dire sans excès que je me suis fait enculer !



Même si je pense pareil, tu ne devrais pas dire ça ici, "les autres" vont dire que c'est de ta faute et que tu aurais du prendre des précautions avant de faire une MAJ, je traduis, APPLE ils sont tellement nuls qu'il vaut mieux attendre avant d'installer une MAJ. Je n'adhère pas à ce raisonnement pour les particuliers, par contre pour une entreprise si. 

Pour le wifi je te rejoins à 100%, pour le reste moins, tu fermes tes applications après, (vu qu'avec un mac on prend vite l'habitude de tout laisser ouvert) ? Tu regardes ton moniteur d'activité parfois pour regarder si un logiciel déconne (même si tu en as peu, c'est mon cas aussi, cela m'est déjà arrivé) ? 

APPLE a une liste de conseil en cas d'interférence au passage, dans pas longtemps ils vont rajouter à la liste : 
- Éloignez vous de 2KM du micro-onde, 3 KM de votre iphone, 5000 KM d'un smartphone d'une autre marque 
- Merci de brancher le câble Ethernet et de désactiver le wifi pour le faire fonctionner 
- Pour éviter les interférences avec le BT merci d'utiliser alternativement le wifi et le BT (spéciale dédicace de la part d'APPLE pour toi qui a acheté un imac et une souris BT APPLE, on pense à toi, bonne chance pour surfer sur le net, bisous APPLE).
- C'est pas Yosemite c'est votre faute
- Ne pas installer le mac dans un bunker, dans un micro-onde en marche, dans une fausse septique, dans la machine à laver. 
- Ne pas ouvrir les fenêtres le wifi s'échappe par là 
- Si vous avez un chat, il ne faut pas qu'il miaule, tout comme les ondes BT, les miaulement d'un chat interfère avec le wifi, 
- Pour des raisons similaires il est déconseillé de parler, mais aussi de regarder une vidéo avec le wifi activé.
- De porter des lunettes 
- De faire la vaisselle, le wifi ne traverse pas l'eau 
- Ne pas utiliser d'autre appareil sur le réseau WIFI (celle là, elle est vraiment dedans) un routeur, un mac, une connexion et aussi il faut éviter que les voisins aient internet également et un micro-onde, et un appareil Bluetooth, un bébé, une radio, un suricate ....   
- Chanter une chanson en Maya permet de rétablir la connexion wifi 
- Vérifier que le câble qui traverse l'atlantique n'a pas été attaqué par des requins (effectivement un câble endommagé peut ralentir le trafic internet mondial et par conséquent votre connexion wifi) 
- Démonter le routeur, tout dé-souder, et ressouder, 3 fois. 
- Pour le service par satellite, vérifier les branchements du satellite, parfois l'orbitre détache "le câble coaxial et les connecteurs" 


La vraie liste est là : 
http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT1365
J'ai rigolé dès la première ligne, je suis jaloux, ils sont beaucoup plus drôle que moi "chez" APPLE.

PS : Un conseil, si il y a des interférences entre votre four micro-onde et le wifi, c'est pas le mac qu'il faut éloigner, mais le four à micro-onde qu'il faut changer/réparer.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2015)

sans puis avec Clean install  , les problèmes wi-fi sont ( étaient ) bien réel chez moi . Certes ils ne datent pas de Yosemite , mais cet OS a rendu très aléatoire l'utilisation de mon Mac .
Obligé de me connecter en Ethernet puis d'acheter un Chromebook pour utilisation chaise longue piscine
le wifi ne posant aucun problème sur le Chromebook , j'en ai déduit que mon installation était bonne et que ce problème relevait de la maison Apple.
Les sautes d'humeur du Bluetooth avec déconnexion souris ( obligation de redémarrer ) ont aussi fini par me lasser ( étant incapable d'utiliser un trackpad )
N'étant pas un battant et étant du genre impatient sous peine de ne plus être moi même , j'ai fini par dégager Apple en offrant le MBP a un orphelinat (lachement sans oser leur avouer le pourquoi du comment ).
Bref au prix du bousin étroné, Apple aurait pu et du se soucier de ces problèmes au lieu de se toucher sur les ventes ibidules ...
peu importe , de 100% pomme je suis passe au 100% sans sucre
je reste avec le Chromebook  en attendant d'aller faire un tour à Singapour pour décider d'acheter du matos sous Windows ou Linux ..mais je suis tellement con que je suis capable de racheter du Apple
pas important tout ça
En Mai Juin je pars aux States vroumvroumer sur la route 66 ...et ma Harley m'accompagne 


Apple tu brule mon esprit
Yosemite étrangle ma vie
et l'enfer devient comme un espoir
Car dans tes mains je m'agace chaque soir 
Je veux partager autre chose que Safari dans ton lit 
Et ne plus entendre Quicktime s'essouffler sous Youtube
Oh fini... fini pour moi 
Je ne veux plus voir mon image dans ton écran brillant
Dix ans d'OSX sans voir le jour c'était ma peine forçat de la pomme 
Et bonne chance à celui qui veut ma place {oui ma place} 
J'ai refusé, mourir d'Apple enchaîné 

Vous n'êtes pas pas débarrassé de moi pour autant...
tremblez fanboys la customisation approche
bon courage aux intervenants bénévoles
Moonwalker...mais pourquoi est il aussi méchant
http://youtu.be/EHY4I29jxjo


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> J'ai un macbook air mid 2012, mais je peux te citer à la volée : le macbook pro de mon fils de 2011, Imac 27' de mon pote qui a une semaine, macbook pro de ma nana 2012, et au taf je pense qu'il y a une majorité d'imac qui doivent avoir entre deux et trois ans ... plus les commerciaux qui utilisent en grande majorité des macbook air mais divers concernant les années ...
> 
> En ce qui concerne ce qu'on a à la maison, je contaste un portable samsung de 2007 sous ubuntu qui n'a aucun soucis sur de la fibre optique SFR (c'est pas comme si c'était lent hein ...), un autre portable samsung sous windows 8 : aucun souci.
> 
> ...


C'est assez étrange, quand même.
Et tu ne vois rien d'anormal dans les journaux du système (ou des systèmes, en l'occurrence) ? Pas de processus qui prend plein de CPU dans le moniteur d'activité ? Ou un _kernel_task_ qui prendrait des proportions inhabituelles (bug repéré sur Yosemite) ?

Les conseils que je donnais sur le ouifi, je les ai suivi pour Lion/Mountain Lion. À l'époque, le BT posait quelques problèmes au réveil de mon MBP. Tout ceci a disparu depuis Mavericks.

Si tu avais un peu de temps à consacrer de nouveau à ces machines, je te conseillerais de procéder par étapes.
a) faire une installation propre sur une partition formatée (interne ou externe, interne étant mieux pour les performances)
b) ne rien installer et tester les connexions wi-fi, BT, les processus (taille mémoire, CPU...) avec les applications par défaut (si ça merdouille, ça devrait se voir rapidement).
c) si ce n'est déjà pas bon, alors il n'y a aucun doute, c'est bien le système et la machine qui sont mutuellement incompatibles (et revenir à Mavericks est la meilleure solution) ; je ne sais pas quel recours tu peux faire auprès d'Apple.
d) si tout va bien (rêvons un peu...) alors tu peux installer les applications petit à petit en faisant des tests réguliers jusqu'à trouver quel groupe d'applications installées a fait basculer la machine dans la panade.


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2015)

Il peut essayer mais je suppose qu'il lui faudra passer le système en mode "debug" pour désactiver le contrôle des extensions (c'est ce qu'on fait quand on veut activer le TRIM sur les disques non officiellement supportés).
Si son Mac est vraiment récent, il a droit au support d'Apple qui devrait lui donner un coup de main pour régler (ou, au moins, reconnaître) le problème. Pour toi, c'est plus délicat puisque ta machine est plus ancienne et est venue avec un autre OS.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2015)

salut 
J'avais développé un point de vue très très général ( mais applicable aux utilisateurs info/ouifee/ouaibe/i-daubes; 30 ans d'expérience de boulot ( dont 4 en labo ) et 25 de parent ) . 
Avec l'accélération des pannes , problèmes; incapacité à résoudre je lance deux pistes
-en plus de la loi de  Murphy ( a plein ) on  surfe là sur du principe de Peter pour la direction , les géniaux marketeurs de la panne-pomme  ... point 1 
- un argument de complexité de l'utilisation, dépendante de la complexité des réseaux de réseaux, des bandes  passantes , etc .  point 2 
Et, pour rigoler  ( dédicace acharnés pro-pomme) , aucun crane d'oeuf  ou branché-moderne ( ceux des apple store) n'a la moindre idée de ce que la _complexité _veut dire en informatique... plus crucial y' a pas ; a part le réchauffement climatique et la dissémination  des bombes H  et encore, pas sur .
un survey niveau bas bruit D/S 
http://www.larecherche.fr/savoirs/d...omplexite-s-appuiera-science-01-05-2012-91197


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2015)

Après avoir parcouru (un peu en diagonale, parce qu'il est long) ce fil, je déduis qu'il peut y avoir des causes multiples qui se résolvent ou non.
La piste du canal ouifi est toujours bonne à prendre (au moins pour son propre modem/routeur).

Dans cette page, on trouve un petit condensé de solutions possibles.

Et la piste AirDrop me paraît pas mal aussi : voir ici.


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Après avoir parcouru (un peu en diagonale, parce qu'il est long) ce fil, je déduis qu'il peut y avoir des causes multiples qui se résolvent ou non.
> La piste du canal ouifi est toujours bonne à prendre (au moins pour son propre modem/routeur).
> 
> Dans cette page, on trouve un petit condensé de solutions possibles.
> ...



Aucune ne marche sinon on ne serait pas là enfaite, j'ai déjà cherché une solution avant de m&#8217;énerver, je n'aime pas déverser ma haine sur une marque sans raison. (humour)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Dans cette page, on trouve un petit condensé de solutions possibles.
> 
> Et la piste AirDrop me paraît pas mal aussi : voir ici.


Une  page plus récente.

Et la commande inverse pour Airdrop.


PS : aucune piste ne fonctionne pour tout le monde&#8230;


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2015)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Aucune ne marche sinon on ne serait pas là enfaite, j'ai déjà cherché une solution avant de ménerver, je n'aime pas déverser ma haine sur une marque sans raison. (humour)


C'est tout à ton honneur...


----------



## rbart (8 Janvier 2015)

J'ai 3 Mac (iMac, MBPr et MBA récents) à la maison et absolument aucun souci avec Yosemite, y compris avec le Wifi ...
Comme quoi, ça ne doit pas être simple de cibler le souci.
Ceci dit, j'ai une Time Capsule, ça évite peut être des soucis que l'on rencontre avec d'autres routeurs.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Janvier 2015)

Celle-ci est excellente : 
Yosemite nous a contaminés en 2 mois, ce que Mavericks avait mis 4 mois à faire, et MountainLion 12 mois&#8230;
(alors que c'est encore la version .2 ou .3 qui sera mûre)

Les paris sont ouverts pour OS X 10.11 ! :style:


----------



## McDenis.JFK (9 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Aujourd'hui, c'est mon coup de gueule !! 

J'ai un Mac Book Pro de Fév. 2013 , et j'ai téléchargé la mise à jour Yosemite il y a une semaine environ. Or voici 3 problèmes qui sont apparus avec cette version:

1) Démarrage plus lent. il faut 50 secondes pour accéder au bureau. Pour Maveriks je pense qu'il fallait environ 10 sec. De plus il m'est arrivé plusieurs fois d'être obliger de passer 2 fois par le mot de passe (avec des fonds d'écran différents, dont un que je ne connaissais pas) !

2) Dans Calendrier, l'aperçu de page ne correspond pas au mois visionné !! (soucis des lundis...).

3) Hier, j'ai travaillé sur un nouveau Power point. Je voulais faire un retrait de texte, j'ai utilisé l'icône retrait, et surprise ... le texte a diminué sa police !!  Et impossibilité de choisir les espaces de retraits pour les puces, absence de boutons pour programmer les tabulations.!!

J'ai lu dans le forum qu'il fallait éventuellement faire une installation clean !!
J'avoue que lorsque je lis la procédure, cela fait un peu PEUR. :rose: Cela me semble réservé à des pros.
Je suis pilote, mais PAS MECANICIEN ! Je sais comment fonctionne un embrayage, ce n'est pas pour autant que je serai capable d'en changer un...
Si la version Yosemite n'était pas au point, Apple n'aurait pas dû la mettre en ligne. AUJOURD'HUI JE REGRETTE d'avoir téléchargé cette version YOSEMITE...

Pourtant, Yosemite Park m'avait séduit il y a ... 30 ans. Maintenant, c'est plutôt Yellowstone Park, cela bouillonne en moi...
Dans l'attente d'avoir une mise à jour qui corrigera ces défauts... A+


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2015)

1) 50s n'est pas excessif (c'est ce qui se passe sur mon MBP, à peu près). Tu pourras peut-être améliorer les choses en remettant à zéro le SMC, la NVRAM et les caches (démarrage en mode sans échec : avec la touche SHIFT enfoncée). Pour ces derniers, leur effacement commencera par ralentir un peu le système (il faut qu'il les reconstitue) puis il retrouvera son rythme de croisière.
2) là, c'est un bug ; il n'y a plus qu'à espérer qu'il soit bientôt corrigé (par 10.10.2, peut-être)
3) là, c'est un bug, mais côté Micromou. Donc vérifie que ta version de MS Office est bien à jour.


----------



## McDenis.JFK (9 Janvier 2015)

Merci à bompi,

*Bug No 4 : *depuis Yosemite, petit *soucis avec les fenêtres scan d'EPSON XP 700.*
Sur chaque fenêtre, il y a un *mot de bouton qui est illisible !!*
Fenêtre 1 : mot "Numériser" illisible.
Fenêtre 2 : mot "OK" illisible.
Fenêtre 3 : mot "Modifier la page" illisible.
Or avant, avec Mavericks, aucun soucis!!
J'ai essayé de télécharger une nouvelle version du scan Epson, mais la dernière est de 2013, et le moteur de recherche ne propose pas Yosemite mais simplement "OS X". Donc aucun changement.
Bonne journée...


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Janvier 2015)

McDenis.JFK a dit:


> Merci à bompi,
> 
> *Bug No 4 : *depuis Yosemite, petit *soucis avec les fenêtres scan d'EPSON XP 700.*
> Sur chaque fenêtre, il y a un *mot de bouton qui est illisible !!*
> ...



Bug Epson, pas Yosemite.

Il faudra attendre la mise à jour chez Epson.

C'est aussi une des raisons pour lesquels on vous conseille de vérifier vos périphériques avant de changer d'OS X.

Merci du retour.


----------



## Tox (11 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens chercher quelques informations concernant Yosemite et les MacBook Pro Retina.

J'ai bien compris que pour l'instant il vaut mieux éviter Yosemite pour ses différents bugs. Toutefois, il ne me semble pas avoir lu que ce nouveau système était plus gourmand en énergie. Ai-je bien lu ? Ai-je bien compris ?

En effet, je suis impressionné par la longévité de la batterie de mon MBP Retina 13" late 2013 et je n'aimerais voir son autonomie amputée.

Merci par avance de vos retours


----------



## webamax (12 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour, pour ma part une catastrophe !!! 
J'ai acheté il y a 1 mois en gros mon premier Imac 27'' avec Snow Lépard..
Le soir meme je suis passé sur Yosemite car je n'avais aucuns dossiers ou fichiers a sauvegarder. Tout se passe bien, du premier coup et sans accroc .. 3 jours après un plantage et depuis, franchement, j'ai jamais vu ca !! Je suis webmaster (pas un grand PRO non plus) et j'ai des serveurs sous Linux, je suis un Windowsien depuis 25 ans et je peux vous assurer que j'en ai jamais autant ch%**@ avec une mise a jour. J'ai deja rencontré des soucis mais la ça défie tout !!!
Je verifie le disque, je repare, je l'efface, je corrige les permissions , je reinstall Snow et mises a jour et j'ai tenté d'installer Yosemite de toutes les façons. Ca fait 50 fois que je fais la manipulation.
Aujourd'hui, pourquoi , comment il s'est installé  mais au redémarrage , courte joie..plantage de presque tous les processus et puis fini..
Bilan 1 mois = 3 jours d'utilisation , je commence à regretter ce passage à ce que je pensais etre un des meilleurs système (ayant utilisé Linux sur certains de mes PC en parallèle) 
Je ne dis plus au secours mais comment se fait il que ce soit si problématique ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Janvier 2015)

Ton problème n'a rien à voir avec Yosemite puisque t'étais déjà dans la mouise avec 10.6.8.

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/bloque-a-10-6-8-a-1258050.html

Quand on te pose une question, qu'on te demande une réponse précise et qu'on obtient "truc machin" on n'a plus trop envie de s'occuper de ton cas. 

T'as sans doute un problème hardware, disque dur ou incompatibilité de Ram adresse-toi à un SAV.


----------



## webamax (12 Janvier 2015)

Quel truc machin, j'avais plus de PC, le temps de remonter une machine sous Windows, car a chaque fois c'etait lors de l'installation de SNOW que je pouvais poster. Avec Snow Leopard, j'ai pas de soucis, il tourne bien, mais plus de mises a jour et il faut pour beaucoup de logiciels que je passe a des versions antérieures. C'est pour cela que je me bats comme un fou, c'est mon outil de travail et ca ne fonctionne pas. Si personne n'a envie de répondre qu'on le dise et qu'on ne me laisse pas comme ça.... 
Je reformule :
"Puis je caresser l'espoir que quelqu'un se penche sur mon cas ? Merci " 
Je sens que je vais caresser longtemps mais bon

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h06 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> Ton problème n'a rien à voir avec Yosemite puisque t'étais déjà dans la mouise avec 10.6.8.
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/bloque-a-10-6-8-a-1258050.html
> 
> ...


Merci pour ton aide


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2015)

La question : http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12830068&postcount=29

La réponse : http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12830426&postcount=30

Et, trois jours après, la vraie bonne réponse : http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12831404&postcount=42



Mais t'as raison, continue à faire mumuse avec des gifs.


----------



## webamax (13 Janvier 2015)

Bon on stop là !! 
Je ne m'amuse pas je cherche a comprendre pourquoi je n'arrive pas installer Yosemite et que sous Snow le mac tourne bien. 
J'ai effectué les étapes unes a unes en prenant mon temps.. Et rien n'y fait, j'ai des disques dur chez moi mais en faut il un spécial pour faire un essai. C'estq uand meme un comble de ne pas arriver a l'installer, alors que le premier soir, tout avait été nickel


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Janvier 2015)

webamax a dit:


> Bon on stop là !!
> Je ne m'amuse pas je cherche a comprendre pourquoi je n'arrive pas installer Yosemite et que sous Snow le mac tourne bien.
> J'ai effectué les étapes unes a unes en prenant mon temps.. Et rien n'y fait, j'ai des disques dur chez moi mais en faut il un spécial pour faire un essai. C'estq uand meme un comble de ne pas arriver a l'installer, alors que le premier soir, tout avait été nickel



Non il en faut un avec la bonne taille et la bonne connectique.
Il faut le formater en MAC OS étendu, que ce soit depuis MAC OS ou depuis le DVD aucune différence, c'est peut être mieux de le faire depuis MAC OS historie de voir.

Enfin pour faire un essai du peux


----------



## webamax (13 Janvier 2015)

Je test la solution de Moonwalker sur mon autre post et je stop ici car ca polue le post de départ.
Merci 
http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12831475&postcount=47


----------



## mistake (13 Janvier 2015)

webamax a dit:


> Bonjour, pour ma part une catastrophe !!!
> J'ai acheté il y a 1 mois en gros mon premier Imac 27'' avec Snow Lépard..
> Le soir meme je suis passé sur Yosemite car je n'avais aucuns dossiers ou fichiers a sauvegarder. Tout se passe bien, du premier coup et sans accroc .. 3 jours après un plantage et depuis, franchement, j'ai jamais vu ca !! Je suis webmaster (pas un grand PRO non plus) et j'ai des serveurs sous Linux, je suis un Windowsien depuis 25 ans et je peux vous assurer que j'en ai jamais autant ch%**@ avec une mise a jour. J'ai deja rencontré des soucis mais la ça défie tout !!!
> Je verifie le disque, je repare, je l'efface, je corrige les permissions , je reinstall Snow et mises a jour et j'ai tenté d'installer Yosemite de toutes les façons. Ca fait 50 fois que je fais la manipulation.
> ...




Salut,

Je ne pense pas que tu sois le seul dans cette situation. J'ai une Macbook Air qui allait très bien jusqu'à l'installation de Yosemite. Depuis l'installation de Yosemite j'ai des Kernel Panic à répétition... J'ai dû emmener mon Macbook chez un pro afin de faire une restauration usine. Je dois récupérer mon ordinateur demain si tout va bien.

Le prestataire qui s'occupe de mon ordinateur m'a clairement avoué que les problèmes étaient récurrents chez les utilisateurs de Yosemite (en tout cas plus que sur les autres versions d'OS X). De ce fait il va me rendre mon Macbook avec Maverick.

Si j'ai un conseil a te donner c'est de passer ton Mac sur Maverick ou une version antérieure afin d'être tranquille le temps que les développeurs de la Pomme finissent de faire correctement le travail.

Mais j'avoue être également déçu car j'ai l'impression qu'Apple essaye de faire la course à l'OS (avec iOS8 et Yosemite) au détriment de la qualité...

Je préfère avoir de la qualité qui fonctionne que de la quantité que je ne peux pas utiliser...

Afin c'est mon avis...

++ les amis


----------



## moog163 (13 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je trouve honteux qu'apple puisse livrer une version de ce nouvelle os avec autant de bug.
Tout d'abord j'ai un bug, qd je branche le cable hdmi, l'écran de mon ordi ne s'allume plus. l'ordi tourne mais l'écran reste noir et rien est projetté sur la tv. j'ai eu la peur de ma vie en pensant avoir casser ma dalle. le 2eme pb que j'ai remarqué est lors de l'ajout d'un signet ou d'un site ds la liste de lecture safari. il plante, obligé de forcer à quitter l'application. 

Quelqu'un a-t-il les mêmes soucis??? des solutions???

Merci apple pour cette belle merde

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h05 ----------

Et maintenant c'est à chaque mise en veille que mon écran reste noir.

SAUVEZ MOI!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Le Lem (14 Janvier 2015)

Tox a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je viens chercher quelques informations concernant Yosemite et les MacBook Pro Retina.
> 
> ...


Pour ma part, je suis passé à Yosemite en fin d'année 2014. Je n'ai pas remarqué de problème au niveau de la batterie. Je garde la même autonomie. Le seul bug que j'ai remarqué depuis l'installation c'est l'information fournie pour vérifier le stockage flash ("A propos de ce mac"). La barre colorée ne correspond pas à la mémoire utilisée. Elle marque plus de la moitié en couleur verte (apps) alors que je n'ai pas 50 Go utilisés. 
Je possède un MBP 13, i5, 8g, 251 Go flash (2014).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Janvier 2015)

Le Lem a dit:


> Le seul bug que j'ai remarqué depuis l'installation c'est l'information fournie pour vérifier le stockage flash ("A propos de ce mac"). La barre colorée ne correspond pas à la mémoire utilisée. Elle marque plus de la moitié en couleur verte (apps) alors que je n'ai pas 50 Go utilisés.


Ça se corrige habituellement en réindexant Spotlight sur le disque interne.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (15 Janvier 2015)

http://www.cuk.ch/articles/4417

Même le grrrrrand Snow Leopard y a eu droit !
Chaque OS X se prend des volées de bois vert à sa sortie, et parfois des mois après...

Cela dit, il est intéressant de voir de que OS X traine certains problèmes depuis 10.6 (par exemple problème de Apple Mail. Personnellement, après SL > Lion > Mountain Lion > Mavericks > Yosemite, mes correspondants ont toujours du mal à ouvrir mes pièces jointes, et c'est pas faute de m'être battu ! Je dois passer par l'interface web de Gmail pour un envoi sûr).

De plus, un souci m'est apparu sous Yosemite, MBP 13" 2011: il n'attrape pas le signal Wifi en sortie de veille, obligé de rebooter. Bizarre, puisque ça marchait très bien depuis 1 mois.


----------



## bompi (15 Janvier 2015)

Pour la messagerie, c'est toujours délicat parce que les protocoles et les RFC sont plus ou moins suivis.
Je n'ai jamais eu le moindre souci avec Mail (ni avec d'autres, d'ailleurs) car je m'en suis toujours tenu à la une rigueur que l'on pourrais qualifier de janséniste : je n'envoie de courrier que de type texte (jamais de courrier HTML ou RTF).
Du coup, on reste dans du simple et du assez communément traité, toutes plates-formes confondues.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (16 Janvier 2015)

Vois-tu bompi, quant à moi je ferai bien raser Port-Royal 
J'envoie aussi mes emails en texte brut, seules les pièces jointes me posent souci (enfin, à mes destinataires).


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2015)

Bigre. _The plot thickens_ comme on dit chez nos amis d'outre-manche.
Et ils reçoivent quoi, ces amis ? Sur quel logiciel (j'ai bien une idée...)


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Janvier 2015)

Il faut réindexer souvent spotlight ? ... 

Je commence un peu à en avoir marre


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2015)

La bonne formulation serait plutôt : "Il faut souvent demander à Spotlight de reconstruire ses index ?"

Si tu poses la question, c'est que tu as un problème. Lequel ? il y a peut-être un fichier qui l'embête (et dans ce cas, on peut en général le repérer dans les journaux).

Personnellement, je n'utilise pas énormément Spotlight, que je trouve moyennement pratique mais il fait ce que je lui demande.


----------



## subsole (16 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Personnellement, je n'utilise pas énormément Spotlight, que je trouve moyennement pratique mais il fait ce que je lui demande.



Je plussois
Je préfère utilisé  EasyFind (à l'ancienne)


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> La bonne formulation serait plutôt : "Il faut souvent demander à Spotlight de reconstruire ses index ?"
> 
> Si tu poses la question, c'est que tu as un problème. Lequel ? il y a peut-être un fichier qui l'embête (et dans ce cas, on peut en général le repérer dans les journaux).
> 
> Personnellement, je n'utilise pas énormément Spotlight, que je trouve moyennement pratique mais il fait ce que je lui demande.



Bah le problème c'est que quand j'ai un nouveau fichier il ne le trouve pas, et comme j'étais pressé ... Si je dois demander à spotlight de reconstruire l'index à chaque nouveau fichier ... c'est un peu nul non ? J'avais jamais eu de problème avant ... 

Je vais essayer Easyfind alors, on peut chercher en fonction des mots qu'il y a dans un document word ? 
Par exemple si je cherche "cession daily" va-t-il trouver les documents avec cette expression ? Ce que fait spotlight quand il marche.


----------



## Vivid (16 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Voici ce que Yosemite affiche sur un Powerbook retina quelques secondes avant l'extinction de l'écran.
Une image d'une installation.

[YOUTUBE]-h11-ngu8Fg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Janvier 2015)

"Power Book Retina"

Ça vient de sortir ? 


Ton truc est illisible.


----------



## Vivid (16 Janvier 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> &quot;Power Book Retina&quot;
> 
> Ça vient de sortir ?
> 
> ...



   Macbookpro ;-)  Illisible parce que petite ? alors c'est normal.


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2015)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Bah le problème c'est que quand j'ai un nouveau fichier il ne le trouve pas, et comme j'étais pressé ... Si je dois demander à spotlight de reconstruire l'index à chaque nouveau fichier ... c'est un peu nul non ? J'avais jamais eu de problème avant ...
> 
> Je vais essayer Easyfind alors, on peut chercher en fonction des mots qu'il y a dans un document word ?
> Par exemple si je cherche "cession daily" va-t-il trouver les documents avec cette expression ? Ce que fait spotlight quand il marche.


Je viens de faire un petit test sur mon MBP [Yosemite 10.10.1].
J'ai créé un fichier "test.txt" avec le contenu de ton post, l'ai enregistré et ai cherché avec Spotlight "JustTheWay"  () : Spotlight a immédiatement indiqué le fichier.
J'ai refait la manip' avec MS Word 2008 et créé un fichier "test.docx" avec le même contenu et là, Spotlight n'a pas signalé le fichier.
Pas découragé, j'ai refait la même chose en enregistrant le fichier au format "compatibilité 97-2004" ("test.doc") et là Spotlight m'a illico montré le fichier "test.doc".

Conclusion des tests : il doit me manquer le module d'importation pour les _docx_. Bizarre.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Je viens de faire un petit test sur mon MBP [Yosemite 10.10.1].
> J'ai créé un fichier "test.txt" avec le contenu de ton post, l'ai enregistré et ai cherché avec Spotlight "JustTheWay"  () : Spotlight a immédiatement indiqué le fichier.
> J'ai refait la manip' avec MS Word 2008 et créé un fichier "test.docx" avec le même contenu et là, Spotlight n'a pas signalé le fichier.
> Pas découragé, j'ai refait la même chose en enregistrant le fichier au format "compatibilité 97-2004" ("test.doc") et là Spotlight m'a illico montré le fichier "test.doc".
> ...



Lorsque j'avais fait mon upgrade Mavericks -> Yosemite, spotlight ne me sortait plus aucun résultat concernant les docx. Les docx uniquement. doc ou xlsx étaient trouvés. J'ai fait une réindexation totale via mdutil et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2015)

Donc, *JustTheWay* a sa réponse : oui, il faut tout réindexer...


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2015)

...et, après l'avoir fait, tout marche comme attendu.


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Janvier 2015)

Cette partie de la discussion m'a fait lever un sourcil.

Je me rappelle un temps pas si ancien que cela, où plusieurs tâches mdworker, ou mdsworker se lançaient (je ne me rappelle plus le nom exact) dès que la machine était au repos, et faisaient hurler les ventilateurs.

J'ai donc fait une recherche Spotlight portant sur ".docx". et ".doc". Dans les deux cas nombre de fichiers ont été trouvés, situés dans tous les disques en service. Donc, à priori, je n'ai pas le problème débattu. J'ai toujours 4 process mdworker, dont un appartenant à spotlight, qui ne consomment pas de ressources de façon significative.


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2015)

Sauf erreur, la méthode est à peu près la suivante :
- _mds_ veille au grain
- dès qu'un fichier apparaît, est mis à jour ou disparaît, _mds_ est prévenu
- si le fichier est dans la zone à indexer, il lance un _mdworker_ (ou l'indique à un déjà lancé) pour l'indexer.

Comme le système passe son temps à bosser (le pauvre), il y a toujours un peu d'activité du côté de _mds_/_mdworker_.

En général, c'est intensif lorsqu'on réindexe tout, lorsqu'on importe ou supprime de nombreux fichiers.
De fait, on a tout intérêt à ajuster les zones à indexer en fonction de son activité.


----------



## jlchm (17 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
Franchement je ne trouve pas Yosemite plus performant que Mavericks, au contraire!
Dans mon activité quotidienne, je vois surgir les inconvénients suivants : 

*toutes les éléments du Bureau qui disparaissent, d'un seul coup plus une seule icône?
*la roue multicolore qui se manifeste de temps à autre?
*Safari qui se bloque et qu'il faut redémarrer, avec encore la roue multicolore qui apparait?
*aujourd'hui, une fenêtre d'une application qui s'ouvre dans un format tel qu'un bouton situé au bas de cette fenêtre devient complètement inaccessible, en dessous du Dock?

Je n'avais pas tous ces inconvénients avec Mavericks et je me demande s'il est bien judicieux de faire une MAJ majeure annuelle si celle ci doit trainer ce genre de casseroles derrière elle?

Depuis que j'ai abandonné Microsoft et tous ses Windows de malheur, je suis passé successivement par :
Tiger avec un iMac 20"
Leopard et Snow Leopard avec un iMac de 21.5"
Mavericks puis Yosemite avec un iMac Fusion Drive de 27".

Sans jamais aucun ennui, sauf avec Yosemite...


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Janvier 2015)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Cette partie de la discussion m'a fait lever un sourcil.
> 
> Je me rappelle un temps pas si ancien que cela, où plusieurs tâches mdworker, ou mdsworker se lançaient (je ne me rappelle plus le nom exact) dès que la machine était au repos, et faisaient hurler les ventilateurs.
> 
> J'ai donc fait une recherche Spotlight portant sur ".docx". et ".doc". Dans les deux cas nombre de fichiers ont été trouvés, situés dans tous les disques en service. Donc, à priori, je n'ai pas le problème débattu. J'ai toujours 4 process mdworker, dont un appartenant à spotlight, qui ne consomment pas de ressources de façon significative.



Comme précisé, je n'ai eu ce problème que lors de mon upgrade Mavericks -> Yosemite et aussitôt réglé. Après ma clean install de début décembre cela ne s'est pas reproduit.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h06 ----------




jlchm a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Franchement je ne trouve pas Yosemite plus performant que Mavericks, au contraire!
> Dans mon activité quotidienne, je vois surgir les inconvénients suivants :
> 
> ...



Il m'étonnerait beaucoup que ces ennuis soient le fait de Yosemite. Il y a vraisemblablement un problème sous-jacent bien plus important.


----------



## jlchm (18 Janvier 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Comme précisé, je n'ai eu ce problème que lors de mon upgrade Mavericks -> Yosemite et aussitôt réglé. Après ma clean install de début décembre cela ne s'est pas reproduit.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h06 ----------
> 
> ...



Bonjour Moonwalker,
J'ajoute que des fenêtres qui s'ouvraient toujours au même endroit avec Mavericks qui mémorisait bien leur position s'affichent maintenant au hasard, au centre, en haut à gauche...
La connexion wifi avec mon Macbook Pro se faisait difficilement et même parfois pas du tout et j'ai dû installer une connexion ethernet avec le port Thunderbolt et le connecteur approprié qui n'est pas donné soit dit en passant.
Et depuis la dernière mise à jour, le wifi fonctionne bien comme je l'ai vérifié, ce qui montre bien l'implication de Yosemite dans ces problèmes
Par ailleurs je ne suis pas de ceux qui installent/désinstallent à tour de bras et sur 1,11To de iMac HD, j'ai une occupation disque de 76Go.
J'exécute régulièrement les scripts d'entretien avec OnyX et la réparation des permissions avec l'utilitaire de disque.
À mon humble avis, ô vénérable maître , le problème, c'est bien Yosemite lui même.
Il faut dire quand même que pour moi qui vient de la planète Microsoft/Windows, Yosemite est un OS qui tient du prodige et d'un usage extrêmement agréable.
Gageons que les prochaines MAJ viendront à bout de ces petites tracasseries...

Allez, à+


----------



## jeepster (18 Janvier 2015)

sur un macpro fin2013 , google-earth ne fonctionne pas. J'ai lu tout ce qui pouvait traiter du sujet pour m'en sortir... rien n'y fait. Si quelqu'un à une solution, ou le même problème.
J'aimerais vraiment m'en sortir avant de retourner sur Maverick...
Un magnifique petit panneau me dit " échec à la connexion l4URL http://kh.google.com:807 semble incorrecte ou le serveur est peut être momentanément hors service...ce qui n'est évidemment pas le cas..
si quelqu'un...?
 bien merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Janvier 2015)

jeepster a dit:


> J'ai lu tout ce qui pouvait traiter du sujet pour m'en sortir... rien n'y fait.


C'est la phrase décourageante par excellence : on ne sait pas ce que tu as lu, ni ce que tu as essayé.

Deux minutes de recherche me racontent : https://support.google.com/earth/topic/2376076?hl=fr&ref_topic=2364258 et https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/maps-fr/lqo5vbTqr2o


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2015)

jeepster a dit:


> ...J'aimerais vraiment m'en sortir avant de retourner sur Maverick...



Rien à voir avec Yosemite, car ça fonctionne parfaitement...


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2015)

C'est une application à part entière...


----------



## JustTheWay (19 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Sauf erreur, la méthode est à peu près la suivante :
> - _mds_ veille au grain
> - dès qu'un fichier apparaît, est mis à jour ou disparaît, _mds_ est prévenu
> - si le fichier est dans la zone à indexer, il lance un _mdworker_ (ou l'indique à un déjà lancé) pour l'indexer.
> ...



Merci pour l'intérêt porté à la question , du coup, j'ai aussi fait des tests, j'en suis arrivé à la conclusion que le fichier est bien indexé mais que les résultats manquent de pertinences (pour ne pas dire totalement incohérent). Vu qu'il est bien présent dans spotlight c'est qu'il est indexé non ? 

J'ai mis easyfind du coup, et finalement pour moi le problème c'est que spotlight recherche les noms et aussi le contenu, et il n'y a pas d'ordre d'importance. Du coup spotlight me sert pour les recherches "intra" document, et easyfind pour les noms.

Enfin bref, pour moi spotlight est un mystère et ma compréhension s'arrête à mon utilisation ... parfois pertinent, parfois pas du tout, je ne sais pas comment il trouve les "meilleurs résultats" mais derrière c'est pas logique (comprendre pour mon utilisation). 

Cependant il me semble cohérent que dans les meilleurs résultats il y ait surtout les "fichiers récents" et les "fichiers avec le contenu récent" ce qui ne semble pas être le cas.

Je n'aime pas d'ailleurs le changement de l'interface de spotlight, je trouve que la recherche en plein milieu c'est pas du tout pratique quand je fais plusieurs choses à la fois ... après ça c'est subjectif. J'ai pas réussi à déplacer la fenêtre non plus vers un coté en haut ... J'aimais bien avoir les résultats en dessous de la loupe.


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Janvier 2015)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Merci pour l'intérêt porté à la question , du coup, j'ai aussi fait des tests, j'en suis arrivé à la conclusion que le fichier est bien indexé mais que les résultats manquent de pertinences (pour ne pas dire totalement incohérent). Vu qu'il est bien présent dans spotlight c'est qu'il est indexé non ?
> 
> J'ai mis easyfind du coup, et finalement pour moi le problème c'est que spotlight recherche les noms et aussi le contenu, et il n'y a pas d'ordre d'importance. Du coup spotlight me sert pour les recherches "intra" document, et easyfind pour les noms.
> 
> ...



D'une certaine façon, je partage ton avis. Je pense que dans sa version actuelle Spotlight est le reflet d'un compromis entre la recherche d'une simplification à l'extrême de la recherche à effectuer et la présentation du plus grand nombre possible de réponses. À vrai dire, je m'en sers moins souvent qu'avant, et mes recherches sont soit des fichiers (donc je mets l'extension) soit du contenu (généralement des mots clés dans des tableurs ou des bases de données.
Compte tenu de mon utilisation, j'ai changé l'ordre de présentation dans les préférences système (spotlight). Ainsi, ce que je recherche est plutôt "en tête"

Quant à la pertinence, c'est un vaste sujet …


----------



## Le docteur (21 Janvier 2015)

J'avoue être complètement fan du nouveau spotlight. C'est beau, c'est propre, c'est puissant (l'affichage simplifie énormément de choses quand on fait une recherche rapide). 
De toute manière je suis plutôt fan de Yosemite et même des nouvelles interfaces d'Apple. Ca peut paraître étrange étant donné que j'étais (et reste) un inconditionnel de Tiger, mais je n'ai pas du tout aimé ce qu'est devenu OSX dans l'entre deux léopard-lionesque. 
Là ça commence à être cohérent et l'interface redevient agréable à utiliser. Ca a commencé pour moi avec Mavericks et s'accentue avec Yosemite. 
La bonne interface pour moi, c'est quand je m'y sens bien. C'est le cas, en ce moment.


----------



## jcfaggia (24 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
Après quelques mois d'utilisation de Yosemite, je serais curieux de savoir si d'autres utilisateurs, équipés de configs similaires, ont constaté les mêmes faits. Je vais tâcher d'être bref et concis.
Ma config :
iMac 27 de 2011, 2,9 G, 12 G de RAM, DD 1 TO (non SSD),  1 partition avec  Snow Léopard conservée pour qques softs incompatibles.

Je suis passé sur Yosémite, principalement pour l'utilisation  de FCPX dont les mises à jour nécessitent évidemment celles de l'OS.
Tout fonctionne relativement correctement, j'ai gagné en fluidité, notamment sur FCPX/Motion .
Ce qui motive mon post est la lenteur du démarrage, phénomène déjà constaté sur Mavericks et amplifié depuis le passage à Yosémite.

Je livre ci dessous les temps relevés démarrage et extinctions entre Snow Léopard et Yosémite, tests effectués dans des conditions similaires, aucune ouverture au démarrage, quelques icones sur le bureau, ( principalement des  liens Web), pas d'économiseur d'écran, 1 photo perso en fond d'écran sur Yosémite, la galaxie d'origine sur SL. Seul Dropbox s'affiche automatiquement dans la barre des menus. Aucune app ouverte avant extinction. Ce, sur les deux OS
Les temps relevés sont pris depuis l'appui sur le bouton de démarrage jusqu'à l'affichage complet des icônes de la barre des menus, Dropbox étant la dernière.
Voici donc les temps relevés :

Snow Léopard :
Démarrage : 45/49 sec.
Extinction : 19 sec.

Yosemite :
Démarrage : 1 min 45 sec
Extinction : 45 sec

Ce n'est pas très gênant, mais cela est tout de même surprenant, et je ne comprends pas ce qui peut justifier de tels écarts.
Cette situation est elle fréquente ? Y a t il des utilisateurs dont l'ordi démarre en 30 sec dans des conditions similaires ?
En question subsidiaire :
Pourquoi mon MacBook SL n'apparaît plus dans la barre latérale du Finder dans les appareils partagés?
Je suis obligé d'aller le chercher dans "Tous" puis le connecter avec MDP et tout le toutim .
Par contre depuis le MacBook, la connection est immédiate.
Merci pour vos retours et bon WE
JCF


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Janvier 2015)

jcfaggia a dit:


> Cette situation est elle fréquente ?


Très fréquente depuis Mavericks : notre forum s'en est largement fait l'écho.

Avec des solutions variables, et aléatoires :
- un démarrage en mode sans échec ;
- une purge des éléments affichés dans _Préférences Système > Utilisateurs > le compte > Ouverture_ ;
- l'utilisation de http://www.etresoft.com/etrecheck pour faire un ménage personnalisé ;
- la clean reinstall (en particulier en venant de Snow Leopard) = reformatage, réinstallation d'un système vierge, réinsertion des données, réinstallation des logiciels tiers et reparamétrage complet.


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Janvier 2015)

@*jcfaggia*

Je n'ai pas de données avec un iMac 27" dans des conditions similaires.
Par contre j'en ai avec un iMac 20" de 2008. D'une façon générale, que ce soit avec SL ou avec les suivants, le temps de démarrage a toujours été compris entre 45 et 60". Le temps d'extinction étant toujours inférieur à 30"

En ce qui concerne l'iMac 27", comme j'ai un SSD, la seule chose que je peux dire avec ML, puis avec Yosemite, c'est que c'est quasiment instantané, disons quelques secondes.


----------



## jcfaggia (24 Janvier 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Très fréquente depuis Mavericks : notre forum s'en est largement fait l'écho.
> 
> - la clean reinstall (en particulier en venant de Snow Leopard) = reformatage, réinstallation d'un système vierge, réinsertion des données, réinstallation des logiciels tiers et reparamétrage complet.


Merci de vos réponses, je m'oriente vers une clean install.
J'ai un clone bootable. Donc :
Je démarre sur mon clone
Je reformate ma partition Yosemite Sur mon DD
J'installe Yosemite.
Arrivé là, suffit -il de faire une migration avec l'assistant, où dois- je réinstaller toutes mes applis et réintegrer mes dossiers un à un ? Qu'en sera-t-il de mes prefs et de mes réglages mail et internet ?


----------



## Sly54 (24 Janvier 2015)

jcfaggia a dit:


> Arrivé là, suffit -il de faire une migration avec l'assistant,


Non, ça ne serait plus une clean install (puisque si tu migres tes données, tu risques de migrer les trucs pas clairs donc tu veux te débarrasser)





jcfaggia a dit:


> où dois- je réinstaller toutes mes applis et réintegrer mes dossiers un à un ? Qu'en sera-t-il de mes prefs et de mes réglages mail et internet ?


Oui.
A la rigueur, tu migres juste tes réglages mail et Internet (ce que je fais). Autrement tu recopies tout à la main sur un papier avant la réinstallation.


----------



## bompi (24 Janvier 2015)

Dans les 48 pages qui précèdent, il a été fait allusion assez souvent à ces questions de temps de démarrage et d'extinction.
Il y a plusieurs raisons possibles, en plus d'une certaine augmentation intrinsèque au système.
Il y a même un fil _exprès_ sur le sujet. 
Personnellement, je ne l'ai pas expérimenté (ça s'est un peu amélioré, en fait, sur mon MBP).


----------



## jcfaggia (24 Janvier 2015)

C'est bien ce que pensais, je vais faire le ménage, les sauvegardes et on y va !
Merci à ceux qui ont répondu.


----------



## odescitivaux (25 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour, Moi j'ai un problème avec Mail... Depuis que je suis passé avec Yosemite, il n'affiche plus les drapeaux, mais seulement le nom de leur couleur en marge(cf copie d'écran)... Que faire pour récupérer mes drapeaux ? Si quelqu'un a une explication, merci d'avance !


----------



## Azurea (25 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour à tous !

Changé d'iMac et reçu celui-ci jeudi.... Cool ! (iMac 27").

Ce matin (jusqu'à 10h30) dégourdissage des doigts, à savoir :

- ne voulais pas démarrer (trois essais)

- Cmd + R réparation DD (affiché en grisé) pas mal de lignes en rouge, mais a été reconnu à la fin.

- Démarrage OK mais pas de Bluetooth, souris non reconnue.

- re-démarrage : souris OK mais pas d'internet.

-re-démarrage : fonctionne (boutons souris croisés, toussa....).

Heureusement j'ai commandé DiskWarrior 5 et attend avec impatience la clé USB pour dépanner aux petits oignons le DD.

On s'amuse bien, mais reste toujours Mac Users à fond.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Janvier 2015)

Azurea a dit:


> Changé d'iMac et reçu celui-ci jeudi.... Cool ! (iMac 27").
> 
> Ce matin (jusqu'à 10h30) dégourdissage des doigts, à savoir :


Et entre les deux dates, la migration intégrale des données de l'ancien iMac ? qui était un peu malade ? qui évoluait sous un OS X antérieur à Yosemite ?


----------



## Azurea (25 Janvier 2015)

Salut,
le précédent était un iMac 27" late 2012 (donc récent) avec Yosemite et qui marchait très bien par contre.

Un grand Mea Culpa car j'ai voulu revenir à Windows et ai vendu mon iMac, acheté après un PC et...........me suis botté l'arrière train mentalement pendant un bon moment.

Même maintenant.

J'ai donc remisé le PC dans son emballage et refait l'acquisition d'un iMac (même modèle et 24 Go de mémoire).

Même si j'ai eu trois fois rien de soucis avec je ne reviendrai pas en arrière, trop content de l'univers Mac (Qualité, Beauté, simplicité, etc...).

Comme quoi on arrive tout seul à se faire des pistouilles !


----------



## chafpa (25 Janvier 2015)

Azurea a dit:


> J'ai donc remisé le PC dans son emballage et refait l'acquisition d'un iMac (même modèle et 24 Go de mémoire).


Pas grave, l'argent c'est fait pour rouler.


----------



## MadRidHood (25 Janvier 2015)

Hello !

Moi qui aime bien jouer sur mon mac en particulier aux jeux Blizzard, ais-je un intérêt réel, dans les performances, à utiliser Windows via Bootcamp par rapport à Yosemite ?


----------



## jcfaggia (25 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir,
Ça y est ! Clean install terminée et résultat sensiblement positif. Apres réinstallation de tous mes éléments les temps sont redevenus normaux, 50 sec au démarrage et 13 sec à l'extinction. 
Pour info, j'ai procédé ainsi :
Clonage de mon DD. interne. 
Télechargement et installation de Yosemite sur un DDE, parametrage internet et mail, puis formatage du DD.interne et clonage du DDE dessus. 
J'ai ensuite transféré tous mes documents, applis, images, vidéos, musiques, petit à petit, en notant les temps de démarrage à chaque étape, pour voir si un élement particulier ralentissait le processus de façon notable. Rien a signaler, seul le transfert des icones présentes sur le bureau a augmenté le démarrage de quelques secondes.
Je n'ai pas voulu transferer d'un coup la petite maison, de peur qu'elle ne cache quelque bug freineur, je ne sais pas si j'ai eu raison, j'ai donc dû reparamétrer quelques préférences, rien de grave. 
Je précise que j'ai remis toutes mes applis et dossiers par transfert direct depuis le clone original, je n'ai rien réinstallé à proprement parler.
En procédant ainsi, je n'ai pris aucun risque, le clone de départ étant ma sécurité absolue. 
Merci à ceux qui m'ont répondu et suggéré la bonne solution qui m'a permis de rentrer dans la normalité.


----------



## chafpa (26 Janvier 2015)

jcfaggia a dit:


> Je précise que j'ai remis toutes mes applis et dossiers par transfert direct depuis le clone original, je n'ai rien réinstallé à proprement parler.


Donc n'écrit pas que tu as fais une Clean Install car si tu avais des véroles sur ton clone, elles sont maintenant sur ton iMac avec Yosemite.


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)

chafpa a dit:


> Donc n'écrit pas que tu as fais une Clean Install car si tu avais des véroles sur ton clone, elles sont maintenant sur ton iMac avec Yosemite.


C'est une certitude.


----------



## jcfaggia (26 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> C'est une certitude.


J'ai bien compris, mais je n'ai pas "cloné" la totalité de mon DD.
J'ai glissé-déposé les dossiers et fichiers (comment faire autrement ?), mes bibliotheques musique et photos, (là encore, que faire d'autre?) tout ça depuis le clone.
Les applis telles que FCPX, Motion, et quelques applis exotiques , Mpeg Streamclip, Google Earth, VLC, Firefox,  ont été également glissées-déposées de la même façon.
Je pense que les applis MAC transférées ainsi sont au dessus de tout soupçon, et que le fait de retélécharger les applis exotiques ne m'aurait pas forcément  protègé  d'une importation de fichiers vérolés.
Je n'ai pas transféré le dossier utilisateurs ni la petite maison, j'ai repris touts mes configs perso, reparamétré mail et internet. ne crois pas, ainsi, avoir pu reporter des éléments vérolés. Comme je l'ai dit précédemment, j'ai redémarré l'ordi après chaque transferts, notamment les applis, et noté le temps de démarrage. Il n'a augmenté que lors du transfert du bureau, 2 sec environ.
Il y a sûrement une façon plus puriste de procéder, mais, in fine, le but recherché a été atteint, les temps de démarrage et d'extinction sont retombés dans les moyennes que *Iluro_64* m'a indiquées.
En fait, à part la réinstallation des logiciels tiers, j'ai procédé comme *FrançoisMacgé* me l'a conseillé, non ?
Je n'ai plus la roue de la mort qui tournait brièvement à chaque ouverture de fenêtre, Firefox jaillit de son icone dès le clic, la réactivité générale  est excellente, que demander de plus ?
Je suis intéressé, comme tous ceux qui seraient dans mon cas, par tous les avis sur la clean install et les expériences vécues par ceux qui l'on faite, de quelle façon et avec quels résultats.


Bien a tous
JCF


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2015)

jcfaggia a dit:


> ...J'ai ensuite transféré tous mes documents, *applis*, images, vidéos, musiques, petit à petit...


C'était bien, sauf ça.

Si une application était un peu bancale, elle le restera. Les autres données n'ont aucune influence sur le fonctionnement de OS X.


----------



## jcfaggia (26 Janvier 2015)

Surement, mais je pense y avoir échappé, tout marche mieux.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Si une application était un peu bancale, elle le restera. Les autres données n'ont aucune influence sur le fonctionnement de OS X.


Néanmoins, jcfaggia a évité de transférer le contenu des Bibliothèques : je crois que les principaux problèmes viennent de fichiers corrompus (.plist) ou bien de Application Support ou de caches corrompus; du coup, tous ces soucis potentiels ont été évités.


----------



## jcfaggia (26 Janvier 2015)

Je pense que tu es dans le vrai. C'est la conclusion qui s'impose.


----------



## Le docteur (26 Janvier 2015)

La dernière beta 10.10.2 semble améliorer mon gros problème de BT (impossible de me connecter au réseau de mon téléphone, vieux, certes).
Elle se connecte, mais il faudra que j'attende d'avoir de la 3G pour voir si elle marche (soit demain au boulot).


----------



## moloko (26 Janvier 2015)

bonsoir,

J'ai installé le nouveau système depuis 1 mois et je peux dire que je n'ai jamais eu autant d'applications qui plantent pour un rien : Aperçu, Mail, EyeTv et bien d'autres. J'ai eu des ralentissements à tous les niveaux (accès disques, ouvertures applications). Merci Tim Cook. 9 millions de dollars pour accoucher d'une *** sans nom, c'est honteux.


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Janvier 2015)

moloko a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai installé le nouveau système depuis 1 mois et je peux dire que je n'ai jamais eu autant d'applications qui plantent pour un rien : Aperçu, Mail, EyeTv et bien d'autres. J'ai eu des ralentissements à tous les niveaux (accès disques, ouvertures applications). Merci Tim Cook. 9 millions de dollars pour accoucher d'une *** sans nom, c'est honteux.



Honteux ? Et pour quelle(s) raison(s).
Les bugs que j'ai eus et ai toujours n'ont rien de commun avec ceux que tu as cités  hantom:


----------



## bompi (27 Janvier 2015)

Comme on ne sait rien de la configuration, du passage à 10.10, des applications installées, des extensions ajoutées (et ainsi de suite), il est effectivement difficile d'avancer vers une résolution des problèmes.


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Janvier 2015)

Le Bluetooth fonctionne enfin normalement !!!! TROP COOL !!!

C'était quand même un détail qui faisait très très très très tâche. Fini le son de casserole de mon macbook ! Fini aussi les coupures de son quand on navigue sur internet ! 

La liste enfaite c'était pour nous faire rire en attendant la MAJ, le microonde n'a pas bougé ....

Vraiment des guignols chez APPLE.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Janvier 2015)

Ben voilà. Fin de l'histoire.

Au plaisir de vous revoir gueuler l'année prochaine avec 10.11.1 Alcatraz.


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Janvier 2015)

JustTheWay a dit:


> *Le Bluetooth fonctionne enfin normalement !!!! TROP COOL !!!*
> 
> C'était quand même un détail qui faisait très très très très tâche. Fini le son de casserole de mon macbook ! Fini aussi les coupures de son quand on navigue sur internet !
> 
> ...


  
Tu vois ! Tout vient à point qui sait attendre


----------



## Le docteur (28 Janvier 2015)

Au lieu de ça ils te pètent les noix avec des mises à jour fantômes et t'enjoignent par pop-up à mettre à jour l'OS pour mettre à jour Pages ou Keynote (et apparemment ils te les repètent à la session suivante encore et encore jusqu'à ce que tu craques pour avoir la paix.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Janvier 2015)

Si j'avais su je n'aurais pas installé la beta il y a quelques jours, en tout cas.


----------



## iNewb (28 Janvier 2015)

J'attends depuis octobre pour faire la mise à jour de Mavericks à Yosemite sans "mauvaises surprises"... (wifi, lenteur,...)

Donc, si je comprends bien, la nouvelle mise à jour sert encore une nouvelle fois à rien ? =p


----------



## Locke (28 Janvier 2015)

iNewb a dit:


> J'attends depuis octobre pour faire la mise à jour de Mavericks à Yosemite sans "mauvaises surprises"... (wifi, lenteur,...)
> 
> Donc, si je comprends bien, la nouvelle mise à jour sert encore une nouvelle fois à rien ? =p


Ou tu n'a pas tout lu, ou tu as mal lu _(n'oublie pas les commentaires)_. 

http://www.macg.co/os-x/2015/01/os-x-10102-ameliore-le-wi-fi-et-spotlight-86960


----------



## iNewb (28 Janvier 2015)

Ben j'ai tout lu. Mais justement y'a rien qui est clair. Des gens disent que ça change rien, d'autres disent que si... C'est confus. Et sur le forum du site d'apple c'est pareil.

Edit : En fait non c'est pire dans le fofo d'Apple. Ils disent clairement que ça ne règle rien du tout. A croire que toute l'équipe est sur l'Apple Watch et que ce sont des stagiaires qui s'occupent de Yosemite.


----------



## Locke (28 Janvier 2015)

Oui, mais dans tout ça il faudrait savoir comment tu es passé sous Yosemite. MAJ par dessus un ancien OS X ou clean install ?


----------



## iNewb (28 Janvier 2015)

Mais je suis pas encore passé sous Yosemite justement  Je suis toujours sous Mavericks. J'attends juste la bonne version pour franchir le pas.

Et ce serait pour une mise à jour par dessus et pas une clean install.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Janvier 2015)

iNewb a dit:


> Mais je suis pas encore passé sous Yosemite justement  Je suis toujours sous Mavericks. J'attends juste la bonne version pour franchir le pas.
> 
> Et ce serait pour une mise à jour par dessus et pas une clean install.


Attends encore quelques jours, jusqu'au week-end au moins, et regarde les retours. Pour l'instant c'est positif.


----------



## Locke (28 Janvier 2015)

iNewb a dit:


> ...Et ce serait pour une mise à jour par dessus et pas une clean install...


Alors tu es franchement frileux. 

Sinon, le bon plan pour savoir réellement si cette version te conviendra ou pas, est d'en faire l'installation dans un disque USB. Il n'y a rien de mieux que de juger pas soi même et ne pas se fier aveuglément à des commentaires qui généralement ne sont pas fondés, ou uniquement que par des utilisateurs qui le font sur un système bancal.


----------



## iNewb (28 Janvier 2015)

Je l'avoue oui  Mais c'est qu'après Mountain Lion, j'avais sauté directement sur Mavericks et ça pas été sans souci... J'ai préféré être sur mes gardes maintenant. Surtout que mon mac sert surtout pour travailler donc les problèmes de lenteur progressive et de wifi qui joue à la roulette russe, ça m'a refroidit directement.

Mais je sais pas si installer sur un disque externe sera probant. Vu que j'ai un mbpr avec un ssd (et surtout que je n'ai pas de disque externe rapide et libre sous la main =p) Ce sera de toute manière plus lent. Ne vaudrait il pas mieux que je divise mon ssd, installer et tester dessus ou c'est un peu risqué ? (perte de données éventuelles par après pour refusionner les 2 partitions)


----------



## Locke (28 Janvier 2015)

Pour le moment le problème de vitesse n'a pas lieu d'être, mais plutôt de savoir si en faisant une clean install et avec tous TES logiciels que cette version ne te posera pas de problèmes.

Et franchement, je te déconseille de partitionner ton SSD  qui est nickel.


----------



## subsole (28 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Et franchement, je te déconseille de partitionner ton SSD  qui est nickel.


Je plussois.
Sauf envie de gros risques, avec possibilité d'une clean de chez clean  avec perte de données.


----------



## iNewb (28 Janvier 2015)

Ok, merci pour tes conseils


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Janvier 2015)

MàJ OS X.10.2 ET iOS 8.1.3

En ce qui concerne la Bluetooth, je peux effectivement me connecter au réseau depuis le MBP 13" (ancien) et depuis l'iMac 27" (récent). L'utilitaire Échange de fichiers Bluetooth a des velléités de bon fonctionnement.
Entre les deux Mac, c'est revenu !
En ce qui concerne AirDrop entre les deux Mac, ça continue de fonctionner.

En ce qui concerne la liaison entre l'iMac27" et l'iPhone 5c, c'est toujours aussi mystérieux ! Parfois ça tombe en marche ! Dis autrement, depuis la mise à jour OS X.10.2 et iOS 8.1.3, (ce matin de bonne heure) j'ai réussi à voir deux fois  l'iPhone sur le Mac et le Mac sur l'iPhone, sans, pour autant, pouvoir envoyer un fichier photo ! Je suis dans la même situation que précédemment après les MàJ X.10.0 et X.10.1. Je reste persuadé de respecter les procédures décrites (APPLE, Livre Mac G), tout en pensant qu'il existe des pré-requis que je connais pas, et que, par conséquent, je ne respecte pas !


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2015)

iNewb a dit:


> Mais je sais pas si installer sur un disque externe sera probant.


Alors installe sur l'interne en ayant un clone sur ton dd externe.
En cas de non satisfaction, tu formateras ton dd interne (peut être aussi la partitionner / 1 partition) et tu cloneras dans l'autre sens.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Janvier 2015)

Apple n'a pas prévenu, mais il va apparemment falloir changer nos habitudes :

la Combo 10.10.2 n'est plus activable sur une version autre que la 10.10.0
= désormais, on on réinstalle via Recovery, ou on met à jour via l'App Store.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Janvier 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Apple n'a pas prévenu, mais il va apparemment falloir changer nos habitudes :
> 
> la Combo 10.10.2 n'est plus activable sur une version autre que la 10.10.0
> = désormais, on on réinstalle via Recovery, ou on met à jour via l'App Store.


De toute façon, je ne m'emmerde plus avec les combos : je tapes directement la dernière version complète sur le MAS et je me la mets de côté.


----------



## rbart (28 Janvier 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Alors installe sur l'interne en ayant un clone sur ton dd externe.
> En cas de non satisfaction, tu formateras ton dd interne (peut être aussi la partitionner / 1 partition) et tu cloneras dans l'autre sens.


Je confirme, c'est ce qu'il y a de plus sage.
Se faire une idée soi même, dans son environnement, avec sa config.
Heureusement, tout le monde n'est pas ennuyé par les bugs de Yosemite. Je l'ai installé sur nos 3 Mac, et aucun problème, ni avec le Wifi, ni avec le reste.
A chaque fois il a été installé en MAJ (pas de clean install).
Par contre, j'avais fait des clones des 3 machines sur un disque externe, en plus des sauvegardes Time Capsule.
L'an dernier, javais bien galéré avec un Mavericks bien buggé pour moi avant la 10.9.2, du coup, j'ai pris des précautions.


----------



## JPTK (28 Janvier 2015)

Bon ça y est y marche bien Yosémite ? 
Par curiosité, il prend combien de ram au démarrage ?
Parce que Snow je me souviens que c'était aux alentours de 600 mo et Mavericks c'est quasi 2 go....


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Janvier 2015)

JPTK a dit:


> Bon ça y est y marche bien Yosémite ?
> Par curiosité, il prend combien de ram au démarrage ?
> Parce que Snow je me souviens que c'était aux alentours de 600 mo et Mavericks c'est quasi 2 go....


Comme depuis Mavericks la gestion de la Ram a totalement changé, la comparaison avec Snow n'a pas trop de sens.

J'ai l'impression qu'on est mieux avec 10.10.2 par rapport à 10.10.1. Il faudra aussi que je regarde par rapport à Mavericks.


----------



## chafpa (28 Janvier 2015)

JPTK a dit:


> Par curiosité, il prend combien de ram au démarrage ?



En le lançant uniquement avec "Clean memory" tournant en tâche de fond, ce dernier m'indique :
- app memory (system et apps) = 1.45 GB
- File cache = 0,617 GB
- Wired = 1.26 GB
- Used total = 3,37 GB

Je n'ai personnellement lancé aucune app hormis Clean memory.

EDIT : Je suis en 10.10.2


----------



## rbart (28 Janvier 2015)

JPTK a dit:


> Bon ça y est y marche bien Yosémite ?
> Par curiosité, il prend combien de ram au démarrage ?
> Parce que Snow je me souviens que c'était aux alentours de 600 mo et Mavericks c'est quasi 2 go....


Ce genre de mesure ne veut plus rien dire vue comment est gérée la RAM depuis Mavericks.
Il prend tout ce qu'il peut et il libère si besoin.
Il faut maintenant surveiller l'indicateur de pression sur la RAM.


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Janvier 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ben voilà. Fin de l'histoire.
> 
> Au plaisir de vous revoir gueuler l'année prochaine avec 10.11.1 Alcatraz.



Ils ont qu'à sortir l'OS fini en même temps non? Et oui ca va gueuler à chaque fois, à qui la faute ? Parce que là à ma connaissance le problème il est bien entre APPLE et mon ordinateur


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Janvier 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Apple n'a pas prévenu, mais il va apparemment falloir changer nos habitudes :
> 
> la Combo 10.10.2 n'est plus activable sur une version autre que la 10.10.0
> = désormais, on on réinstalle via Recovery, ou on met à jour via l'App Store.


MacGé s'en est fait le relais : ce n'est pas forcément la fin de la Combo telle qu'on l'a connue, mais peut-être un simple accident de parcours.

MacIssues donne un contournement pour ceux qui seraient bloqués avec cette Combo 10.10.2.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Janvier 2015)

Et il faut le surveiller comment l'indicateur de pression (je me fiais à "fichier d'échange utilisé" jusqu'ici).
C'est clair qu'apparemment maintenant ça prend tout ce que ça peut en RAM, quelque soit la RAM installée (suivant bon vieux principe linuxien : "toute RAM non utilisée est de la RAM perdue".


----------



## Le docteur (28 Janvier 2015)

Réponse d'Apple : 
"
Si la pression sur votre mémoire est jaune, rouge ou présente des pics, vérifiez si une app utilise toute la mémoire et entraîne l’augmentation de la pression sur la mémoire.

Pour mesurer la pression sur la mémoire de votre ordinateur avec exactitude, examinez la quantité de mémoire disponible, le taux d’échange, ainsi que la quantité de mémoire résidente et de mise en cache de fichier afin de déterminer si votre ordinateur utilise efficacement votre mémoire RAM."


----------



## jcfaggia (28 Janvier 2015)

iNewb a dit:


> Ok, merci pour tes conseils


Pour ma part, Yosemite nickel, il faut dire aussi quand ça marche, aucun problème important, mail, BT, wifi, tout a marché dés le premier jour. Seule la lenteur d'ouverture, présente depuis Maverics, m'a incité à faire une clean install. (Voir post page 49 /50. ) Depuis tout roule.


----------



## JPTK (28 Janvier 2015)

Ok pour la mémoire, admettons, et sinon pour la navigation dans le finder ?
Quand je compare avec un macbook de 2006 sous Snow, il est limite 2 fois plus réactif !
Par exemple, j'ai un dossier avec 20 000 éléments, et sous Snow on peut naviguer assez normalement dedans, en mode liste ça défile assez bien, mais alors sous Mavericks, c'est plus poussif, ça donne quoi sous Yosemite ?
Pour moi la réactivité du finder est un élément essentiel.


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Janvier 2015)

Concernant Time Machine : retour à un fonctionnement normal


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2015)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Concernant Time Machine : retour à un fonctionnement normal



+1 ... 

Juste que je dois laisser le Disque TM allumé, même après avoir éjecté le DDE de TM, en coupant le courant ça fait redémarrer la machine, donc je laisse ma TM activée, avant la mise à jour rien de tel ne se produisait.


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Janvier 2015)

Anonyme a dit:


> +1 ...
> 
> Juste que je dois laisser le Disque TM allumé, même après avoir éjecté le DDE de TM, en coupant le courant ça fait redémarrer la machine, donc je laisse ma TM activée, avant la mise à jour rien de tel ne se produisait.


Ça doit être lié à ton DDE … J'ai fait la manip que tu as décrite, et je n'ai rien eu de tel.
J'ai un montage un peu "dur" : deux DDE de 2To connectés en FW800 via un adaptateur Thunderbolt, montés en RAID miroir, avec un partition de 1 To dédiée à des données, et une partition 1 To dédiée aux sauvegarde par TM. Je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec Yosemite, hormis le dysfonctionnement lié à TM dans les versions précédentes, et qui m'avait contraint, par deux fois, à faire de la restauration manuelle à partir des fichiers backup de TM.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2015)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ça doit être lié à ton DDE … J'ai fait la manip que tu as décrite, et je n'ai rien eu de tel.
> J'ai un montage un peu "dur" : deux DDE de 2To connectés en FW800 via un adaptateur Thunderbolt, montés en RAID miroir, avec un partition de 1 To dédiée à des données, et une partition 1 To dédiée aux sauvegarde par TM. Je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec Yosemite, hormis le dysfonctionnement lié à TM dans les versions précédentes, et qui m'avait contraint, par deux fois, à faire de la restauration manuelle à partir des fichiers backup de TM.



J'ai résolu le problème, en formatant le DDE qui est relié en THB, ensuite je l'ai enlevé, et remis un de mes anciens qui lui est en USB 3.

Aucune sortie suite à l'éjection voulue, ni après extinction du DDE, donc l'autre DDE a un problème électro-mécanique. Si je réfléchis bien, et oui ça m'arrive aussi, des bruits avant coureurs de disque dur en fin de vie auraient dû me mettre la puce à l'oreille, je dis que la vie des DD peut être relativement courte, dans ce cas elle a été de 6 mois. Va falloir que j'en achète un autre ...


----------



## Cocopop (29 Janvier 2015)

Hello,

Depuis la mise à jour 10.10.2 gros problème avec le Launchpad (que je n'avais pas avant).

En gros, lorsque je lance le Launchpad c'est comme si il se chargeait à "moitié". D'habitude quand on lance le Launchpad le flou s'accentue petit à petit pour bien se sur-imprimer par rapport à la page.

Là le flou débute et hop çà ne va pas plus loin et impossible de faire quoi que se soit. Ca freeze tant que je fais pas échap plusieurs fois...

Enfin une capture d'écran est plus parlante (je précise que j'ai pris la capture d'écran après 1 minute pour voir si à un moment çà allait se débloquer) :


----------



## @finderbest (29 Janvier 2015)

Salut à tous, la version 10.10.2 est stable en général malgré les ralentissement persistant pour mon Macbook pro 15 late 2013 impossible de mettre à jour avec la combo, j'ai le dark boot au lieu du blanc alors que j'ai pas activé le dark menu. Bref j'ai l'impression qu'Apple néglige beaucoup les MAJ ces derniers temps.


----------



## bompi (29 Janvier 2015)

Pour installer la combo 10.10.2 et passer outre la limitation (bizarrement) appliquée à cette mise à jour, vous trouverez la méthode ici.


----------



## chafpa (29 Janvier 2015)

Cocopop a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Depuis la mise à jour 10.10.2 gros problème avec le Launchpad (que je n'avais pas avant).
> 
> ...



Bizarre car chez moi le Launchpad s'est toujours ouvert sur un fond d'écran uni sans flou de transition ni surimpression sur la page précédente.

Rien n'a changé pour moi avec la 10.10.2 installée en début de semaine.


----------



## boddy (29 Janvier 2015)

10.10.2 installé sans problème sur la 10.10.1
Rien à signaler.



Bloc de spoiler



(Quand ça va bien, c'est bien, aussi, de le dire )


----------



## bradepitre (30 Janvier 2015)

Bizarre: je suis passé de 10.10.1 à 10.10.2 sans problème. Ensuite j'ai voulu re-télécharger le système avec installateur, bref, je suis retourné sur l'appstore et j'ai cliqué sur l'installation de Yosemite 10.10.2. Il m'a bien été signalé que j'avais déjà le système à jour, mais que si je voulais recharger le système il me suffisait de cliquer sur "continuer". Ce que j'ai fait et il ne se passe rien (la roue qui tourne sans fin). Ceci avec un iMac early 2008 (pas de problème avec mon MacBook Air pour recharger l'OS). Bizarre tout-de-même.


----------



## subsole (30 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Pour installer la combo 10.10.2 et passer outre la limitation (bizarrement) appliquée à cette mise à jour, vous trouverez la méthode ici.


Il semble qu'Apple ait mis en ligne une "nouvelle" Combo 10.10.2 qui s'installe sur tous les 10.10.x 
L'ancienne Combo se nommait *osxupdcombo10.10.2.dmg *et la nouvelle serait majuscule* OSXUpdCombo10.10.2.dmg.*


----------



## jcfaggia (30 Janvier 2015)

Petite précision concernant Yosemite et Eye T V 2.
Depuis Léopard, j'ai transféré Eye TV2 avec succès sur SL, Mavericks et Yosémite. Depuis ma clean install, Eye TV ne conserve plus les chaines en mémoire, ce qui m'oblige à refaire une configuration complè te avec renseignement de la clé à chaque fois. Sur le clone que j'ai fait avant de faire cette clean install, tout marche toujours bien. 
J'ai donc essayé de refaire l'installation de Eye TV à partir de son DVD, et là, refus de l'install : " les applications Power PC ne sont plus supportées". 
Et pourtant elle a fonctionné parfaitement jusqu'à la clean install, toujours sur la dernière MAJ d'OSX. 

Donc, si elle y est elle marche. 
Si on la glisse sur un système réinstallé, elle marche partiellement. 
Et on ne peut pas la réinstaller, elle n'est plus supportée. 
Comme quoi, certains comportements sont difficilement explicables...


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2015)

jcfaggia a dit:


> Petite précision concernant Yosemite et Eye T V 2


Il faudrait te mettre à jour, car la dernière version de EyeTV est la 3.6.7 que tu peux télécharger sur le site officiel.


----------



## jcfaggia (30 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Il faudrait te mettre à jour, car la dernière version de EyeTV est la 3.6.7 que tu peux télécharger sur le site officiel.


C'est bien ça, je signalais seulement ce phénomène  pour le moins bizzarre...


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2015)

jcfaggia a dit:


> C'est bien ça, je signalais seulement ce phénomène  pour le moins bizzarre...


Pourquoi bizarre ? Tu as tenté l'installation depuis ton vieux DVD qui acceptait les PowerPC qui sont obsolètes maintenant, donc c'est normal.

Cela sous-entend que depuis ton installation en version 2.0, tu n'as jamais fait les MAJ qui t'ont été proposés ? Si oui, tu as eu une sacré chance de ne pas de couac.


----------



## Le docteur (30 Janvier 2015)

@Cocopop — Avec ce genre de bug, en général il faut insister pour "sortir" le launchpad (avec la gesture) et non insister pour en sortir. Sinon ça persiste à bloquer.


----------



## jcfaggia (30 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Pourquoi bizarre ? Tu as tenté l'installation depuis ton vieux DVD qui acceptait les PowerPC qui sont obsolètes maintenant, donc c'est normal.
> 
> Cela sous-entend que depuis ton installation en version 2.0, tu n'as jamais fait les MAJ qui t'ont été proposés ? Si oui, tu as eu une sacré chance de ne pas de couac.


C'est bien ça, et c'est ça qui est bizzarre, ça n'aurait jamais dû marcher.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Janvier 2015)

jcfaggia a dit:


> C'est bien ça, et c'est ça qui est bizzarre, ça n'aurait jamais dû marcher.


C'est l'installateur qui est PPC pas l'application. Ce sont souvent les machins VISE de MindVision.

J'ai déjà vu ça. Il suffit parfois de faire un glissé déposer de l'application pour l'installer ou une récupération depuis une sauvegarde Time Machine. J'ai eu pareil avec Corel Painter Essential 4.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Janvier 2015)

Nous vivons une période de refonte de nos forums,
le seul défaut apparent de 10.10.2 est de ne pas résoudre d'un coup tous les problèmes de Yosemite,
et cette mise à jour n'a pas donné lieu à un sujet épinglé en tête du forum OS X 

= la tentative a avorté, 
pour une fois ?


----------



## jcfaggia (31 Janvier 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est l'installateur qui est PPC pas l'application. Ce sont souvent les machins VISE de MindVision.
> 
> J'ai déjà vu ça. Il suffit parfois de faire un glissé déposer de l'application pour l'installer ou une récupération depuis une sauvegarde Time Machine. J'ai eu pareil avec Corel Painter Essential 4.



C'est ce que j'ai fait avec les restrictions d'utilisation signalées. Comme je ne m'en sers qu'occasionnellement...
Merci pour cette explication claire et précise.
JCF


----------



## gmaa (31 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
Passage sous Yosemite (10.10.2) sans trop de casse apparente... (voir à l'épreuve du temps!).

Découvert ce matin :

Sous Mavericks (depuis Snow Leopard en fait) j'avais une collection de sons personnalisés ("morceaux".aiff) utilisables dans mes alertes (Préférences ; Son ; Effets sonores).
Je ne les vois plus sous Yosemite dans Préférences Système ; Son.
Je les ai pourtant remis dans le dossier adhoc Système ; Bibliothèque ; Sounds.

Précision : Je suis passé sous Yosemite par simple mise à jour.
J'ai ce défaut sur mes 2 configurations Yosemite.

Une idée, solution?
Merci


----------



## gmaa (31 Janvier 2015)

gmaa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Passage sous Yosemite (10.10.2) sans trop de casse apparente... (voir à l'épreuve du temps!).
> 
> Découvert ce matin :
> ...


*Je me répond...*
Ils sont devenus opérationnels comme "avant"!
Je ne sais pas pourquoi il a fallu tout ce temps!


----------



## Shervane (31 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

quelqu'un ayant un Mac Pro 2006 sous 10.10.1 aurait-il fait la mise à jour vers 10.10.2? ... je cherche (pas du bien voir ) mais je ne trouve aucun retour pour les possesseurs de Mac Pro 2006 ... Car je n'ai pas envie de me retaper toute la manip pour rendre 10.10.2 opérationnel


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Février 2015)

Bonjour,
je regrette mon passage à  10.10.2. je n'avais jusque là aucun problème de wifi et maintenant j'ai des déconnections toutes les 10 minutes !
J'ai dû ressortir un câble ethernet.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Février 2015)

J'avoue que je crois que je ne supporterais pas. Je suis content de n'être (pour l'instant) pas dans ce cas. Par contre, j'ai galéré avec le BT (chiant, mais moins grave).


----------



## andr3 (1 Février 2015)

A priori pas de problèmes ni avec WIFI (utilisée dans la bande des 5 GHz) ni avec Bluetooth connecté en permanence à l'iPhone pour pouvoir utiliser MacID pour débloquer le Mac.


----------



## Littlepath (3 Février 2015)

Ici MBA 13" de 2014.

Déjà qu'avant la maj, c'était la cata, mais alors là, je m'arrache les cheveux :

Soit une déconnexion pure et dure, soit il est toujours connecté, mais ca patauge à mort dans la semoule, et ce, toute les 10 minutes max, quelque soit l'heure, la box, la distance à la box, le FAI.

Sachant que je ne mets pas le bluetooth, car j'en ai aucune utilité, et que j'suis pas fan des ondes pour queue de chi ^^.

Puis toujours une surconsommation de batterie incompréhensible, alors que je ne mets pas le retroéclairage des touches, que mon écran est grand max à la moitié de la luminosité. 

Sachant que mon utilisation se limite à internet, et la suite office, et à Filezilla, qui du coup me renvoie que sur des erreurs de connexion serveurs (joie, bonheur, coquillages ...) ...


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2015)

Pour le ouifi, je ne sais pas (on a l'impression que la liste des raisons de dysfonctionnement est infinie).
Mais pour la consommation de la batterie, il faudrait regarder du côté des divers processus qui tournent sur la machine pour voir si l'un deux (voire plusieurs) ne travaillerait pas trop.
Ou, dans les journaux du système (aisément lisibles grâce à l'utilitaire Console), s'il n'y aurait pas des messages d'erreur à répétitio_n._


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2015)

Avec 10.10.1, tu utilisais le ouifi ou un câble Ethernet ?


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2015)

OK. Donc tu as perdu 1h à configuration constante. Curieux.
Personnellement, je ne suis pas encore passé à 10.10.2 car tout marche très bien avec la 10.10.1 sur mon portable.

Ce que tu pourrais faire, si ce n'est déjà fait, c'est remettre à zéro les caches et le SMC, histoire de s'assurer que tout est bien en phase sur le système.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Février 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Ce que tu pourrais faire, si ce n'est déjà fait, c'est remettre à zéro les caches et le SMC, histoire de s'assurer que tout est bien en phase sur le système.


-> démarrage en mode sans échec
-> réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC).


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Février 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Ok je teste
> 
> Merci
> 
> ...



Tu n'as pas un message du genre "vérifiez la batterie" ?


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Février 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> absolutely !



Tu as combien de cycles ? Je dis ça parce que la batterie d'APPLE quand tu utilises ta batterie de manière "intensive", à tendance à lâcher rapidement, alors que le message "vérifiez la batterie" apparait bien avant.

En gros message "vérifiez la batterie" pendant longtemps, perte d'autonomie rapide, ensuite il s'éteint sans prévenir. Il faut absolument éviter de vider sa batterie totalement durant la dernière phase de vie de la batterie accessoirement.

Mais aucun lien avec Yosemite ...


----------



## Littlepath (3 Février 2015)

Alors,

J'ai réinitialisé le SMC, fait une vérification/réparation des permissions du disque, et une vérification du disque.

Comment je peux faire pour voir si y'a une anomalie dans la console ?
Je dois avouer que c'est un peu obscure tout ce qu'il y a d'écrit xD.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## philoo84 (3 Février 2015)

Anonyme a dit:


> +1 ...
> 
> Juste que je dois laisser le Disque TM allumé, même après avoir éjecté le DDE de TM, en coupant le courant ça fait redémarrer la machine, donc je laisse ma TM activée, avant la mise à jour rien de tel ne se produisait.


bonjour

J'ai le meme symptôme que toi ,  lorsque j'éjecte mon disque dur thunderbolt ( LACIE D2 USB 3.0 THUNDERBOLT ) au moment ou je coupe l'électricité du HDD, ( interrupteur du boitier ) le mac se " met " en panic kernel et redémarre !!!
Ce phénomène ne se produit pas avec des disques dur en USB3.0

j'ai fais le test sur mon macbook pro 2012 , idem .. lors de la coupure de l'interrupteur du disque dur.

J'ai donc voulu faire un test avec mavericks et j ai Booter en USB sur un disque (avec mavericks ) et tout fonctionne, le disque de démonte dans soucis et quand je coupe l'interrupteur pas de Panic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ca vient bien de la mise a jour de yosemite . ( et puis avec la version précédente tout fonctionnait 10.10.1) .


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2015)

philoo84 a dit:


> lorsque j'éjecte mon disque dur thunderbolt ( LACIE D2 USB 3.0 THUNDERBOLT ) au moment ou je coupe l'électricité du HDD, ( interrupteur du boitier ) le mac se " met " en panic kernel et redémarre !!!
> 
> J'ai donc voulu faire un test avec mavericks et j ai Booter en USB sur un disque (avec mavericks ) et tout fonctionne, le disque de démonte dans soucis et quand je coupe l'interrupteur pas de Panic, ca vient bien de la mise a jour de yosemite . ( et puis avec la version précédente tout fonctionnait 10.10.1) .



Bonsoir,

Effectivement, en te lisant, et en ayant consulté des réponses données sur l'ami G.... j'en suis arrivé à confier ma TM à un vieux DDE LaCie (de 2010) de 2 To en USB3 et FW800, avec pour résultat qu'après son éjection correcte je peux éteindre ce DDE sans que ma machine redémarre.

Donc je vais attendre la prochaine mise à jour de 10.10.2 ... A chaque redémarrage, j'ai laissé le système envoyer le rapport, nous verrons bien quand il nous mettrons ce correctif pour remédier à ce désagrément.

Selon certaines lectures, LaCie conseillerait de ré-appuyer sur le bouton d'allumage une fois le DDE en THB en fonction, cela ferait baisser le niveau de rotation du DDE. Toujours est-il que quand je remettrais mon G-Drive de 4 To en service, je l'ai conservé, de ne plus l'éteindre tant que la machine fonctionne.

Finalement, ce serait logique pour que TM puisse faire son travail correctement.


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Février 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> J'en suis à 429 cycles ... à mi parcours il me semble.
> 
> Et j'évite de descendre en dessous de 20% en général.
> 
> Merci pour les infos



Oui et non, cycles + temps que tu l'as, je pense qu'en moyenne c'est 3 ans la durée de vie d'une batterie.
Marque SMP
Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :   3933
  Charge complète :   Oui
  En cours de chargement :   Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :   3933
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :   779
  Conditions :   Vérifiez la batterie
  Batterie installée :   Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :   0
  Tension (mV) :   12572

Là on voit clairement que ma batterie est fin de vie.

Ci dessous ma 1ère batterie a lâché à ce moment là (marque DP) :
nformations sur la charge:
Charge restante (mAh): 1865
Charge complète: Oui
En cours de chargement: Non
Capacité de charge complète (mAh): 1870
Informations sur la santé:
Comptage de cycles: 723
Conditions: Vérifiez la batterie
Batterie installée: Oui
Intensité de courant (mA): 0
Tension (mV): 11610

(aucun besoin de coconut, suffit de passer par les informations systèmes et de regarder tous les mois par exemple vu que c'est des info indicatives ....)


----------



## Le docteur (4 Février 2015)

C'est quoi un usage "intensif " de la batterie ?


----------



## Le docteur (4 Février 2015)

Au pif p, je fous être concerné …


----------



## JustTheWay (4 Février 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est quoi un usage "intensif " de la batterie ?



C'est quand tu joues le jeu d'APPLE, à savoir utiliser au max sa batterie.


----------



## mjpolo (4 Février 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Parfois à vous lire, c'est un peu le bac à sable !
> 
> Sinon, l'argument qui consiste à dire que c'est la faute de l'utilisateur et de son manque de clean install me fait toujours rire beaucoup !
> 
> En gros, il faut dire aux gens : hé, l'OS est super si tu l'installes tout neuf sans rien et surtout ne l'utilise pas et tu verras comme il est véloce !!! lol



+100000000


----------



## mjpolo (4 Février 2015)

varuna a dit:


> 1°) une connaissance assez stable et décontextualisée devient un savoir, qui peut être re-contextualisé ensuite ( pas toujours mais en principe )
> 2°) une expérience toute seule ça n'existe pas , il faut un cadre, une  théorie, une début de schème explicatif pour déjà la construire , ou simplement la voir .
> Les découvertes "par hasard" n'en sont jamais, souvent le cadre est mis en défaut et le chercheur ( celui là ) arrive à remettre en cause celui -ci , et parfois à changer sa théorie .
> Exemples : vitesse de la lumière Michelson, pénicilline ( pas sur mais bon) ; boson de HIggs ( au départ ) .....
> ...




Un seul mot, BRAVO!!!


----------



## mjpolo (4 Février 2015)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Même si je pense pareil, tu ne devrais pas dire ça ici, "les autres" vont dire que c'est de ta faute



Tout à fait! 



JustTheWay a dit:


> APPLE a une liste de conseil en cas d'interférence au passage, dans pas longtemps ils vont rajouter à la liste :
> - Éloignez vous de 2KM du micro-onde, 3 KM de votre iphone, 5000 KM d'un smartphone d'une autre marque
> - Merci de brancher le câble Ethernet et de désactiver le wifi pour le faire fonctionner
> - Pour éviter les interférences avec le BT merci d'utiliser alternativement le wifi et le BT (spéciale dédicace de la part d'APPLE pour toi qui a acheté un imac et une souris BT APPLE, on pense à toi, bonne chance pour surfer sur le net, bisous APPLE).
> ...



Tu m'as fait bien rire justtheway  

L'histoire de dire quelque chose d'utile, j'ai 2 iMac mid 2007, 24"+20" + un MMBP 13" de 2011 i5 2,4Ghz, j'ai divers systèmes sur divers DDE. Et bien, quand je démarre sur un DD avec Yosemite jamais aucun pb de Wifi/BT sur aucune des machines...routeur LiveBox 2 qui a 5-6
ans.
Je sais, ça ne vous donne pas la solution, mais chez moi pas de PB


----------



## Azety (6 Février 2015)

Bonsoir,
je passe par ici car je suis en train de devenir zinzin : j'ai fait la connerie de passer mon mbp de snow leopard à yosemite, et tous mes réglages ont disparu.
Que ce soit les réglages réseaux ( *dont tous les wifi enregistrés* ) ou ceux propres au trackpad.
L'exemple le plus concret et le plus important à mes yeux :
*il me suffisait de " tapoter " le trackpad pour faire un équivalent clic gauche, puis de laisser mon doigt pour maintenir le fichier.*
Je pouvais le faire glisser dans un dossier.
Depuis la mise à jour, impossible de faire glisser quoi que ce soit ! Sauf que j'ai pas l'habitude de cliquer en appuyant donc ça m'énerve pas mal.
ça fait que quelques heures que j'ai fait la maj et je commence vraiment à me demander quels sont les avantages.

Merci beaucoup à ceux qui prendront le temps de m'éclairer sur ces deux points ( trackpad et wifi )

Bien évidemment j'ai vérifié tous les menus de " préférences système " avant de venir vous embêter

edit : apparemment en mettant 3 doigts sur le trackpad je retrouve ce " toucher cliquer glisser " que j'avais sous 10.6.8 ... y'a pas une autre solution ? ...
Toujours pas trouvé d'explications pour les paramètres réseaux.
J’appréhende vachement tous ces trucs issus de iOS ( facetime game center et plein de trucs pas forcément utiles )
Petit détail qui vient de me faire paniquer  : iPhoto est désormais barré et l'ordi l'a mis dans la ( très longue ! ) liste des applications non compatibles ... Je gérais les photos de mon iPhone avec ça m'ennuie un peu cette perte !
Je déteste également le nouvel interface qui veut tellement être " pur " qu'il en est chiant.
Notamment quand j'augmente la luminosité et le volume, le cadre recouvre l'écran alors qu'avant il y avait un fondu. Mais j'apprécie que le petit bruit qui accompagne le changement de volume ai disparu. Bien + discret.
Pour le trackpad on dirait bien que mettre les 3 doigts est le remplacement au tapotage. C'est franchement lourd pour beaucoup de choses.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2015)

Bonsoir,

Trackpad : Préférences système / Accessibilité / Souris et Trackpad / Options du Trackpad : activer le glissement avec glissement verrouillé.

iPhoto : si tu as une version 9.x.x, tu auras une mise à jour dispo dans l'App Store.
Si tu as une version 8.x.x, pas de mise à jour, il faudra acheter iPhoto, ou ruser.


----------



## Azety (6 Février 2015)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Trackpad : Préférences système / Accessibilité / Souris et Trackpad / Options du Trackpad : activer le glissement avec glissement verrouillé.
> 
> ...



omg merci beaucoup. Tu n'imagines pas quel plaisir c'est de retrouver ça sur le trackpad. Mais ça se trouve je l'avais déjà fait à l'époque, c'est juste que j'ai acheté mon mbp il y a 5 ans ( ça fera 5 ans ce juillet ) et je n'ai jamais mis à jour l'OS. D'où le gros " dépaysement ". J'ai déjà le mal du pays ^^
Vais surement me taper la honte mais tant pis : j'ai également un iPhone 3GS qui date de cet été 2010. En fait à cette époque j'ai renouveler tout mon matos ( passage de Nikon D300 à Nikon D700 / passage d'un laptop Packard Bell à ce mbp 13" / passage d'un nokia 3310 au iphone 3GS ) et depuis j'ai arrêté de consacrer mon fric au matériel. Sauf les objectifs ( rhaa le passage d'un 35 f2 au 35 1.4 de sigma <3 ) et les " accessoires " indispensables tel disques durs externes. Donc je redécouvre un peu le plaisir des mises à jours tout ça tout ça.
Pour ton explication sur la version 8xx, j'allais te répondre mais ça m'a installé un second iPhoto ( avec le fond bleu sur l'icone, au lieu d'un fond orange pour l'ancienne application ) et elle a pris la place de mon ancien iPhoto. J'ai la version 9.6.
On dirait que ça se met en place tout seul.
Sauf pour les réglages réseau qui ne reviennent pas :/


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Février 2015)

Azety a dit:


> omg merci beaucoup. Tu n'imagines pas quel plaisir c'est de retrouver ça sur le trackpad. Mais ça se trouve je l'avais déjà fait à l'époque, c'est juste que j'ai acheté mon mbp il y a 5 ans ( ça fera 5 ans ce juillet ) et je n'ai jamais mis à jour l'OS. D'où le gros " dépaysement ". J'ai déjà le mal du pays ^^
> Vais surement me taper la honte mais tant pis : j'ai également un iPhone 3GS qui date de cet été 2010. En fait à cette époque j'ai renouveler tout mon matos ( passage de Nikon D300 à Nikon D700 / passage d'un laptop Packard Bell à ce mbp 13" / passage d'un nokia 3310 au iphone 3GS ) et depuis j'ai arrêté de consacrer mon fric au matériel. Sauf les objectifs ( rhaa le passage d'un 35 f2 au 35 1.4 de sigma <3 ) et les " accessoires " indispensables tel disques durs externes. Donc je redécouvre un peu le plaisir des mises à jours tout ça tout ça.
> Pour ton explication sur la version 8xx, j'allais te répondre mais ça m'a installé un second iPhoto ( avec le fond bleu sur l'icone, au lieu d'un fond orange pour l'ancienne application ) et elle a pris la place de mon ancien iPhoto. J'ai la version 9.6.
> On dirait que ça se met en place tout seul.
> Sauf pour les réglages réseau qui ne reviennent pas :/



Oui pour iphoto, pour les réglages réseaux mise à part les rentrer à nouveau je ne vois pas trop quoi te conseiller ...


----------



## Azety (7 Février 2015)

Tiens je ne peux pas éditer mes messages précédents ... J'allais effacer la partie 3615 my life, me suis lâché car fatigué -_-'

J'ai repéré un truc très dommage : sous 10.6.8 quand j'ouvrais une fenêtre finder , comme la poubelle par exemple, en bas de la fenêtre j'avais les infos de l'ordi.
Notamment l'espace disponible sur le disque dur, et le nombre de fichiers dans ce dossier, ou le nombre de fichiers que j'ai sélectionnés.
Vous savez si on peut retrouver ça ?
Merci bien

Sinon c'est normal que le bouton d'allumage ne sert plus également à éteindre la machine ?
Et une barre de chargement à l'allumage ça donne l'impression qu'il y a une installation en cours.

J'ai aussi remarqué que les miniatures ne s'affichent plus. Y'a juste le logo , le nom du type de fichier, et le nom du fichier : http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/383225Capturede769cran20150207a768013951.png

ça fait vachement bizarre, on dirait que la machine est encore en train de démarrer.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2015)

Azety a dit:


> sous 10.6.8 quand j'ouvrais une fenêtre finder , comme la poubelle par exemple, en bas de la fenêtre j'avais les infos de l'ordi.
> Notamment l'espace disponible sur le disque dur, et le nombre de fichiers dans ce dossier, ou le nombre de fichiers que j'ai sélectionnés.
> Vous savez si on peut retrouver ça ?


Finder / Présentation / Afficher la barre d'état.



Azety a dit:


> Sinon c'est normal que le bouton d'allumage ne sert plus également à éteindre la machine ?


Pas vérifié sous Yosemite, mais si tu presses le bouton plus de 1,5 sec tu auras des options, dont l'extinction.



Azety a dit:


> J'ai aussi remarqué que les miniatures ne s'affichent plus. Y'a juste le logo , le nom du type de fichier, et le nom du fichier :


Ca ce n'est pas normal, et se règle en relançant le Finder : /Forcer à quitter/Finder/Relancer.

Pour tes "réglages réseau" je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles précisément.
Si c'est seulement la liste des réseaux disponibles dans Préf système / Réseau / Wifi / Avancé, ce n'est pas grave.
Quand tu te connecteras de nouveau aux réseaux, la liste se remplira.
Les mots de passe des réseaux sont, eux, stockés dans Trousseaux d'accès.
Si la conversion du Trousseau s'est bien passée, tu n'auras pas à saisir les mots de passe.

_(point de vue personnel : je déconseille les upgrades de Snow Leopard à Mavericks ou Yosemite. J'en ai fait quelques uns, il y a eu des problèmes. Privilégier une clean install, qui permet de repartir sur des bases saines, et faire le ménage dans ses applications / fichiers)_


----------



## Le docteur (7 Février 2015)

J'ai eu un bug sous Lion, Mountain Lion, et sans doute Mavericks qui donnait régulièrement un non affichage des miniatures au démarrage sur le bureau. Je devais relancer le Finder à chaque fois. Pas revu pour l'instant, mais j'ai changé de machine.

Pour ce qui est du déplacement à un doigt il était dans les préférences du trackpad sous SL et est depuis Mavericks (ou avant, ne ne sais plus) dans l'accessibilité. Théoriquement il est remplacé par la gesture à trois doigts (à laquelle je ne me suis jamais fait).

Je te rassure, je fais un passage dans Accessibilité pour l'ancien "geste" à un doigt à chaque installation.

L'extinction, il faut avoir le sens du timing, parce que l'extinction sauvage si appui trop prolongé est encore planquée derrière. On n'attend pas assez, on met en veille, on attend trop on force l'arrrêt. 
Bon, je crois que ça ne m'est jamais arrivé.


----------



## Azety (7 Février 2015)

J'ai testé pour le bouton d'allumage, effectivement c'est tendu... Faut rester appuyé et c'est un peu traitre, *Le docteur*
Pour le finder, ça le refait quand bon lui semble.
De toute façon la machine met trop de temps à s'allumer, ça dit tout à mes yeux.

Merci pour la barre d'état !

Pour le wifi, je dois retaper tous les mots de passe alors qu'ils sont bien dans le trousseau.

Pour ton conseil d'éviter de mettre à jour une machine de snow leopard à mavericks, c'est foutu ^^
J'ai toujours un time machine sur un disque dur sinon. Mais une clean install serait trop " complexe " vu le bordel que j'ai dans ma machine.

*Merci Renaud31*

*edit : j'allais oublier, à chaque démarrage j'ai ce super message, même si j'ai installé 10 fois Java il me le réclame encore : *






Ce qui est étrange c'est qu'il me le demande au démarrage, sans que rien ne soit ouvert. Donc pourquoi dire " pour afficher ce contenu web " ?


----------



## Shervane (7 Février 2015)

Fait une clean install 
C'est ce que j'ai fait ... Ma machine démarrait avant en 2 minutes bureau puis au moins 20 minutes pour tous les caches à la con ...
La avec un SSD ... 10 secondes sur le bureau et 5 secondes pour les caches ... Tout en ayant perdu 400go de conneries non utilisé aux fils des années ... (Programmes jeux utilitaires ... Police ... Images)


----------



## Azety (7 Février 2015)

*Shervane* Je ne sais plus comment faire une clean install + j'ai trop de fichiers dans mon ordi + la flemme de réinstaller autant de choses et de tout reconfigurer.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Février 2015)

Tu as installé quel Java ? Celui sur le site d'Apple ou celui de Sun?


----------



## Azety (8 Février 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Tu as installé quel Java ? Celui sur le site d'Apple ou celui de Sun?


Je pense celui du site de Sun vu que j'ai installé celui de la page sur laquelle me redirige la notification







Cette page : https://www.java.com/en/download/mac_download.jsp


----------



## Shervane (8 Février 2015)

Azety a dit:


> *Shervane* Je ne sais plus comment faire une clean install + j'ai trop de fichiers dans mon ordi + la flemme de réinstaller autant de choses et de tout reconfigurer.



Je me disais la même chose ... Comme je sauve en Time machine ... Je me suis dis au pire je réinstalle avec une prise en compte de la dernière sauvegarde ... Ben honnêtement j'ai tout refait à la main ... Et mon dd système au lieu de faire 600go il n'en fait plus que 200go ... Le reste je l'ai mis sur un DD externe ... Et je rapatrie seulement ce dont j'ai réellement besoin et si tu regarde bien ce n'est plus grand chose en réalité... Quelque doc et les Perso des impôts etc ... Même pas 300 mo sur 400go ... Comme quoi depuis 2006 j'en ai accumulé des conneries ... Et pour le reste (iphoto 250 000 photos) je le met sur mes DD interne en différents albums bien scindés alors qu'avant je n'en avait qu'un ...


----------



## Azety (8 Février 2015)

Pour ce qui est des fichiers persos ( images / vidéos / documents ) je gère très bien. J'ai un disque dur de 500 GB et je considère ça tout petit vu qu'avant ce mbp j'avais que des tours sous windows, avec à l'époque ( 2010 ) plusieurs disques de 500GB et +
De toute façon les photos et vidéos que je produit ( suis photographe ) elles finissent au plus vite dans des disques durs externes. 
Y'a juste ce qui est en attente de traitement qui prend de la place sur mon ordi ( environ 60 giga en moyenne générale ).

C'est surtout le reste qui prend de la place pour rien je pense : toutes ces applications installées et désinstallées, qui ont laissé des restes.
Mais en dehors de ça ...  50 giga de musique / 50 giga d'images / 50 giga de vidéos, je sais où tout est. Le reste c'est des jeux steam qui prennent de la place.

Peut-être à la limite le dossier téléchargements. Un bon gros bordel. Mais en dehors de ça je trouve aucune bonne raison de me faire chier à tout réinstaller :/
L'époque où je devais noter tous les logiciels à réinstaller sur une feuille avant de formater à coup de windows XP me semble bien loin.
Pas trop envie de recommencer !

En plus va falloir tout configurer ça soule :/


----------



## Le docteur (8 Février 2015)

J'aurais dit que la notification envoyait sur le site d'Apple, mais au final je pense que c'est effectivement comme tu dis. Le problème avec le Java de Sun, c'est que ça peut souvent ne pas marcher.


----------



## Azety (8 Février 2015)

J'ai pas trouvé " le java de apple " dont tu parles. Aurais-tu un lien ? merci


----------



## Le docteur (8 Février 2015)

Savoir qu'il faut déjà désinstaller l'autre.

Ensuite, voilà le lien  (tu noteras que c'est une version déjà ancienne, c'est le problème, dans la mesure où Apple a "passé la main" pour la maintien de Java, apparemment.


----------



## Azety (8 Février 2015)

Merci  si tu as un lien pour la clean install je voudrais jeter un coup d'oeil


----------



## Azety (9 Février 2015)

Démarrage un peu + long et quelques ralentissements quand je me balade dans la machine.


----------



## Shervane (9 Février 2015)

Oui en fin de journée le Finder est plus lent ... Mais pour l'instant je le met sur le compte des 45 000 photos encore à classer ... A voir donc quant j'aurais fini ... Et j'ai aussi remarqué que mon SSD n'aime pas les petits fichiers ... Il met 2x plus de temps qu'un DD a plateaux ... Mais sinon je n'ose pas faire le saut de 10.10.1 à 10.10.2 n'ayant aucun retour concernant mon cas ... Macpro de 2006 ...


----------



## winchestermann (9 Février 2015)

Pour moi, rien n'a changé au niveau de la reconnaissance des appareils sur iTunes, (wi-fi ou pas wi-fi) il faut éteindre l'appareil, le rallumer afin qu'il veuille bien apparaître dans la liste.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2015)

Quitter / relancer iTunes peut marcher, aussi.


----------



## Azety (9 Février 2015)

Shervane a dit:


> Oui en fin de journée le Finder est plus lent ... Mais pour l'instant je le met sur le compte des 45 000 photos encore à classer ... A voir donc quant j'aurais fini ... Et j'ai aussi remarqué que mon SSD n'aime pas les petits fichiers ... Il met 2x plus de temps qu'un DD a plateaux ... Mais sinon je n'ose pas faire le saut de 10.10.1 à 10.10.2 n'ayant aucun retour concernant mon cas ... Macpro de 2006 ...



On en est à 10.10.3 il me semble.
Non j'ai rien dit ....
http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/643615Capturede769cran20150209a768123130.png


----------



## DAEM0N13 (12 Février 2015)

Possesseur imac 24'' 2,66 ghz de 2009 , j'étais réticent de devoir faire la mise a jour ( j'étais toujours sur Snow car très satisfaisant ) tant les critiques étaient généralement très mauvaises, ralentissement ,bug etc....Après plusieurs messages me signalant que tels ou tels logiciel et/ou jeux ne fonctionnaient pas car ma version 10.6 ne suffisait plus , je me suis lancé. Et à ma grande surprise, après 3 jours, pour l'instant tout semble stable et fluide , j'ai même installé la nouvelle version de Parallèle desktop, faut juste s'habituer au nouveau design qui pour ma part n'est pas si moche que ça


----------



## Le docteur (12 Février 2015)

Je persiste à bien m'y habituer et à continuer à affirmer qu'on a quelque chose de cohérent et d'esthétique, ce qui n'était plus le cas depuis pas mal de versions (je trouvais Tiger cohérent dans la mesure où même avec la disparité des textures de fenêtres, l'ensemble était agréable).


----------



## chafpa (12 Février 2015)

@ DAEMON13

Avec  Parallels tu as intérêt à booster ta mémoire car Yosemite, comme ses prédécesseurs, se vautrent dans la ram et attends d'en avoir vraiment besoin pour en libérer.

Perso j'ai 16 GO dont 4 alloués à Parallels et Clean Memory m'affiche très souvent moins de 3 Go de libre !


----------



## bompi (12 Février 2015)

Une petite précision quant à la RAM, on se souviendra que OS X est un UNIX. Donc prendre toute la RAM disponible n'est *en rien* anormal.

[J'ai l'impression qu'on pourra l'écrire encore quelques centaines de fois sans que quiconque n'y prête attention...  ]


----------



## subsole (12 Février 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Une petite précision quant à la RAM, on se souviendra que OS X est un UNIX. Donc prendre toute la RAM disponible n'est *en rien* anormal.
> 
> [J'ai l'impression qu'on pourra l'écrire encore quelques centaines de fois sans que quiconque n'y prête attention...  ]


[mode fayot] Si moi je t'écoute[/mode fayot]
Faut dire que tu l'écris tellement bien.


----------



## bompi (12 Février 2015)

On fait le sarcastique ?


----------



## Azety (12 Février 2015)

Petits détails que je tiens à mentionner, en espérant que quelqu'un ai une réponse : 

- quand je passe sous la barre des 20% de batterie puis 10%, autrefois sous 10.6.8  j'avais une alerte en plein écran. C'était pratique
Là je me suis fait avoir.

- quand j'ouvre une image et que je voulais immédiatement la supprimer, je maintenait  CMD et la touche " retour / supprimer " , ça partait direct poubelle.
Maintenant je dois fermer l'image, sélectionner le fichier, puis faire CMD supprimer.
Quelle perte de temps.


----------



## Le docteur (15 Février 2015)

Déjà dit : "de la RAM non utilisé, c'est de la RAM gâchée"... 
En même temps d'expérience j'ai souvent constaté que décharger de la RAM collait une latence (du moins dans les anciens systèmes).


----------



## Shervane (20 Février 2015)

Toujours personne pour me répondre ... Puis-je installer 10.10.2 tel quel ou faut-il encore bidouiller l'installeur ??? Je suis sur un Mac Pro de 2006 vous savez le truc qui ne veux pas mourir  
Je dois être fainéant ... Je ne trouve rien sur le net ...  
Souvenir de 10.9.1 à bidouiller puis 10.9.2 installable tel quel 10.9.3 re bidouille etc ...


----------



## subsole (20 Février 2015)

Shervane a dit:


> Toujours personne pour me répondre ... Puis-je installer 10.10.2 tel quel ou faut-il encore bidouiller l'installeur ??? Je suis sur un Mac Pro de 2006 vous savez le truc qui ne veux pas mourir
> Je dois être fainéant ... Je ne trouve rien sur le net ...
> Souvenir de 10.9.1 à bidouiller puis 10.9.2 installable tel quel 10.9.3 re bidouille etc ...


WOui, jette un oeil par là


----------



## Shervane (20 Février 2015)

Merci mais je suis déjà sur 10.10.1 et cette bidouille fonctionne uniquement avec 10.9 et non 10.10 il y a une subtilité pour réussir à installer 10.10 mettre un nouveau boot.efi en 2 endroits et mettre l'ID de ton mac en 3 endroits diff au lieu des 2 de 10.9 
D'où ma question  faut il refaire cette manip pour ma pomme ou 10.10.2 s'installe penard ?


----------



## pesto (23 Février 2015)

Salut à tous,
depuis que j'ai installé Yosemite sur mon mac book pro de 2009, il met 2 minutes à s'allumer et est globalement plus lent. J'aimerais savoir ce que je peux faire pour améliorer la situation et si un retour sur Maverick arrangerait la situation..
Je suis sur un macbook pro 2,4Ghz core2duo /8go de Ram


----------



## subsole (23 Février 2015)

pesto a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> depuis que j'ai installé Yosemite sur mon mac book pro de 2009, il met 2 minutes à s'allumer et est globalement plus lent. J'aimerais savoir ce que je peux faire pour améliorer la situation et si un retour sur Maverick arrangerait la situation..
> Je suis sur un macbook pro 2,4Ghz core2duo /8go de Ram


Bonjour
En général la "greffe" d'un SSD et un ajout de RAM redonne de la vigueur au vieux Mac, mais je bois que tu es déjà au maximum pour la RAM.
Fais une recherche , il y a de nombreux sujets sur la chose.


----------



## pesto (23 Février 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour
> En général la "greffe" d'un SSD et un ajout de RAM redonne de la vigueur au vieux Mac, mais je bois que tu es déjà au maximum pour la RAM.
> Fais une recherche , il y a de nombreux sujets sur la chose.




Merci à toi pour ta réponse rapide, j'y pense depuis un petit temps au SSD.. Et sinon tu me conseilles pas de revenir à Maverick??


----------



## subsole (23 Février 2015)

pesto a dit:


> Merci à toi pour ta réponse rapide, j'y pense depuis un petit temps au SSD.. Et sinon tu me conseilles pas de revenir à Maverick??


Je ne suis pas un fan de Maverick, mais les gouts et les couleurs….. 
Je fais le grand écart ave ML sur MBP 2009 et Yosemite sur un 5k, faudra que je teste le MBP avec Yosemite.


----------



## Le docteur (24 Février 2015)

T'appelle ça grand écart ? Leopard sur un Powerbook et Yosemite sur un MacBook 2012, c'est quoi alors?


----------



## subsole (24 Février 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> T'appelle Cain grand écart ? Leopard sur un Powerbook et Yosemite sur un MacBook 2012, c'est quoi alors?









  Une déchirure.


----------



## Le docteur (24 Février 2015)

Ça fait drôle en tout cas...


----------



## Shervane (24 Février 2015)

pesto a dit:


> Merci à toi pour ta réponse rapide, j'y pense depuis un petit temps au SSD.. Et sinon tu me conseilles pas de revenir à Maverick??



Prends un SSD moi ca m'a remis mon Macpro de 2006 comme neuf 5 secondes de démarrage


----------



## Locke (24 Février 2015)

Shervane a dit:


> Prends un SSD moi ca m'a remis mon Macpro de 2006 comme neuf 5 secondes de démarrage


15 secondes serait plus objectif.


----------



## ArseniK (24 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> 15 secondes serait plus objectif.



Oui mon 5K met 6sec montre en main


----------



## Shervane (24 Février 2015)

15 secondes avec le bureau et les icônes affichés oui, mais seulement 5 pour la page des comptes ... Je suis en Sata 1 ... 
Le MacBook Pro de 2014 est plus rapide ...


----------



## moscadaniel (2 Mars 2015)

Bonjour
je suis nouveau sur le forum
J'ai installé la version OS X YOSEMITE 10,10,2 et j'ai un programme qui me demande d'installer la version JAVA SE 6
Je ne trouve pas le lien pour installer cette version
quelqu'un peut il m' aider
Merci
Daniel


----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2015)

moscadaniel a dit:


> Bonjour
> je suis nouveau sur le forum
> J'ai installé la version OS X YOSEMITE 10,10,2 et j'ai un programme qui me demande d'installer la version JAVA SE 6
> Je ne trouve pas le lien pour installer cette version
> ...


Bonjour 
Quel programme ?


----------



## JPTK (2 Mars 2015)

Bon sinon ça donne quoi la navigation dans le finder ? C'est lent et buggé sous Maverick ! Entre les glissé-déposés qui merdent, la navigation super lente dans les dossiers qui contiennent bcp d'éléments (quand ils sont affichés par liste tout du moins), c'est mieux sous Yosemite ? Parce que j'ai essayé une fois et j'ai pas été convaincu du tout. J'ai pris un dossier qui contenait lui même environ 50 dossiers, j'ai tout sélectionné, tout ouvert et là... lol quoi... c'était lent mais lent, j'ai même eu droit à la roue colorée et quand j'ai voulu les fermer tous d'un coup, ça a ramé pendant 5 sec. Pour info un vieux mac sous snow et sans SSD fait ça 4 fois plus vite, une honte.


----------



## boddy (2 Mars 2015)

subsole a dit:


> mais je bois



C'est mal  



Bloc de spoiler: Dommage



Avec une boule verte, c'était plus facile de faire un clin d'oeil


----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2015)

boddy a dit:


> C'est mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui,mais je vois double


----------



## Le docteur (2 Mars 2015)

JPTK a dit:


> Bon sinon ça donne quoi la navigation dans le finder ? C'est lent et buggé sous Maverick ! Entre les glissé-déposés qui merdent, la navigation super lente dans les dossiers qui contiennent bcp d'éléments (quand ils sont affichés par liste tout du moins), c'est mieux sous Yosemite ? Parce que j'ai essayé une fois et j'ai pas été convaincu du tout. J'ai pris un dossier qui contenait lui même environ 50 dossiers, j'ai tout sélectionné, tout ouvert et là... lol quoi... c'était lent mais lent, j'ai même eu droit à la roue colorée et quand j'ai voulu les fermer tous d'un coup, ça a ramé pendant 5 sec. Pour info un vieux mac sous snow et sans SSD fait ça 4 fois plus vite, une honte.


Je sais que je pestais sans cesse sous Mountain Lion, et sans doute sous Lion après les glisser-déposer merdiques (qui tombaient la plupart du temps à côté de la cible). Pour moi, ça, ça commence à être un vieux bug détestable. Je dirais que je l'avais encore sous Mavericks, a priori. Rien sous Yosemite (installé en clean). Sous Tiger je ne l'avais pas, en tout cas, je peux le certifier, j'y étais encore il y a un peu plus d'un mois.
Pour la rapidité, je ne sais pas, mais ça me semble normal.


----------



## JPTK (3 Mars 2015)

Ce bug était absent de Snow en tout cas et oui c'est insupportable. Mais le non défilement des fenêtres du finder affichées par liste, l'est tout autant. Ça rame, ça saccade, ça freeze carrément pendant 5 sec (sans roue colorée), tout ça parce qu'il y a 2000 éléments dans le dossier. C'était pas parfait sous Snow mais c'était mieux.


----------



## pgoninet (5 Mars 2015)

Pour moi, tout fonctionne parfaitement, mais j'ai 32 Go de RAM...


----------



## CondiMAC (6 Mars 2015)

Salut, je viens de me réconcilier avec mon macbook pro de mi-2009, 2,53 Ghz 4GO RAM qui était sous snow leopard périmé..., 
j'ai donc fait une "clean install" sur un ssd crucial 256 avec la version 10.10.2. 
Pour l'instant, c'est stable, c'est même plus fluide qu'avant, je suis content. l'OS ressemble beaucoup à snow leopard. 
wifi au top. 
je conseil à tout ceux qui ont des "vieilles"machines d'avant 2010 de sauter le pas si ils ont une utilisation plutôt basique, et bien vérifier la compatibilité des logiciels
le seul bémol c'est pour la trim du ssd qui n'est toujours pas pris en charge par yosemite. Préférer les ssd crucial


----------



## mjpolo (7 Mars 2015)

CondiMAC a dit:


> (...)*l'OS ressemble beaucoup à snow leopard.*



C'est une blague, n'est-ce pas??



CondiMAC a dit:


> c'est même plus fluide qu'avant,



C'est surtout grâce a ton SSD!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Mars 2015)

mjpolo a dit:


> C'est une blague, n'est-ce pas??
> 
> C'est surtout grâce a ton SSD!!


Il n'est pas le seul à l'avoir constaté et relaté.

4 Go de RAM sont suffisants pour la plupart des tâches Yosemite quand on a un SSD. Avec un HD, il vaut mieux arriver à 8 Go.


----------



## subsole (7 Mars 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il n'est pas le seul à l'avoir constaté et relaté.
> 
> 4 Go de RAM sont suffisants pour la plupart des tâches Yosemite quand on a un SSD. Avec un HD, il vaut mieux arriver à 8 Go.


Je vote pour 8Go, 1) afin d'éviter un SWAP récurant qui finira par avoir la peau du SSD prématurément, 2) le SSD n'est pas aussi rapide que la RAM, 3) à l'usage 8Go de RAM c'est plus fluide, pour moi c'est un minimum.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Mars 2015)

subsole a dit:


> afin d'éviter un SWAP récurant qui finira par avoir la peau du SSD prématurément


C'est sûr que si ça récure, ça use la peau…


----------



## mjpolo (7 Mars 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il n'est pas le seul à l'avoir constaté et relaté.
> 
> 4 Go de RAM sont suffisants pour la plupart des tâches Yosemite quand on a un SSD. Avec un HD, il vaut mieux arriver à 8 Go.



Du point de vue de la rapidité probablement, mais je parlais de l'ESTHETIQUE, c'est comme cela que j'ai compris sa phrase "L'OS ressemble beaucoup à Snow Leopard".....pour MES yeux les deux OS sont ESTHETIQUEMENT très différents.


----------



## CondiMAC (10 Mars 2015)

salut, pardon mjpolol, je me suis mal exprimé, je trouve que dans l'interface de lOS c'est pas le grand bouleversement, je dis ça  pour enlever certaines angoisses des débutants comme moi.


----------



## mjpolo (10 Mars 2015)

CondiMAC a dit:


> salut, pardon mjpolol, je me suis mal exprimé, je trouve que dans l'interface de lOS c'est pas le grand bouleversement, je dis ça  pour enlever certaines angoisses des débutants comme moi.



Sûr, c'est pas comme si on passait de l'OsX au Win8 
Tu es tout pardonné


----------



## Le docteur (11 Mars 2015)

C'est pas un peu exagéré ?


----------



## mjpolo (11 Mars 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est pas un peu exagéré ?


Exagéré quoi? tu trouves que l'OsX ressemble au W8???


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2015)

Je me posais la même question.


----------



## Rémi M (12 Mars 2015)

Après une clean install, pour une mise au propre (il en avait bien besoin), Yosemite tourne parfaitement sur mon Macbook Pro Late 2012.
Rien à redire pour le moment, les applications que j'utilise ont été mises à jour pour supporter Yosemite et tout cela semble cohabiter sans problème.

Pour le moment, je ne suis qu'à quelques jours de recul et sans grande utilisation, nous verrons dans 1 semaine en poussant un peu la machine, on verra bien ce que cela donne.

Wait & See


----------



## Tox (13 Mars 2015)

Rémi M a dit:


> Pour le moment, je ne suis qu'à quelques jours de recul et sans grande utilisation, nous verrons dans 1 semaine en poussant un peu la machine, on verra bien ce que cela donne.
> 
> Wait & See



N'hésite pas à donner un retour quant à l'autonomie. C'est le principal frein pour moi, tant 10.9 me donne satisfaction sur Retina 13".


----------



## pesto (15 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,
depuis mon passage sur Yosemite, les temps de chargement du démarrage et la navigation sont beaucoup plus lente que sur Mavericks. J'utilise la suite Adobe, et même si ce sont des programmes gourmands, je ne trouve pas ça normal... Certes le mac date de 2009, mais il a 8go de ram et tournait comme une horloge avant le passage à Yosemite.. Il me faut désormais plus d'une minute pour que le bureau s'affiche contre moins de 30s avant!!

Si quelqu'un a eu le même soucis ou connais un remède autre que le ssd pour rebooster ma machine...


----------



## Le docteur (15 Mars 2015)

La mise à jour beta est une véritable calamité, chez moi (quel con aussi, je voulais voir ce que donnait Photos et je n'ai pas résisté) : Finder qui ne s'ouvre plus qu'à coup de cmd-n, wifi qui commence à sévèrement me casser les bornes. 
Je me demande d'ailleurs si je n'ai pas non plus des problèmes avec la dernière mise à jour d'iOS. Je suis obligé de redémarrer pour relancer le réseau souvent une fois par jour (et là, ce n'est pas une beta pourtant). 
Jusqu'ici je n'avais eu aucun problème.


----------



## Jacti (15 Mars 2015)

Je souhaite acheter un iMac Retina avec la config 3To et le max de RAM (je fais de la musique et du développement Java et C++) mais je ne veux pas de Yosemite qui est une catastrophe pour tout ce que je fais : quantités de mes logiciels musicaux et plug-ins ne fonctionnent plus ou très mal, Java est une catastrophe à cause de la sécurité qui ne permet plus de rien faire sans ajouter sans arrêt des choses dans la liste des exceptions. C'est du grand n'importe quoi.
Comment faire ?
Pour l'instant j'ai un Mac Pro "early 2008" avec 32 GO de RAM, 4 disques durs internes. J'utilise Snow Leopard et, très épisodiquement, Yosemite sur un autre disque interne mais il me "sort par les yeux" tellement je n'ai rien à faire de toutes les nouveautés : cloud, notification, launchpad (quelle rigolade ce truc-là !), la finesse des ascenseurs, le flat design qui est une insulte à l'esthétique, etc. J'ai un NAS Synology avec 8To de disque en raid hybrid pour les sauvegardes. J'ai aussi un iMac mid-2011 toujours sous Snow Leopard (ma femme ne veut pas changer le système).


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mars 2015)

Jacti a dit:


> Comment faire ?


Time Machine

(P.S. : si tu rencontres Steve, passe-lui le bonjour de Moonwalker)


----------



## Le docteur (15 Mars 2015)

Le problème principal d'une telle configuration, c'est que niveau sécurité, ça craint un chouïa tout de même. 
J'aime beaucoup le Launchpad.  Le Cloud ne figure pas parmi tes besoins, mais ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde.


----------



## rbart (16 Mars 2015)

L'iMac Retina ne fonctionne que sous Yosemite.
Mavericks ne contient pas les drivers nécessaires.


----------



## Rémi M (16 Mars 2015)

Tox a dit:


> N'hésite pas à donner un retour quant à l'autonomie. C'est le principal frein pour moi, tant 10.9 me donne satisfaction sur Retina 13".



Actuellement, je n'ai pas vu de différence entre Mavericks et Yosemite, je te ferai un retour complet la semaine prochaine (utilisation habituelle du Mac, actuellement il est très peu sollicité contrairement à d'habitude).
Par contre, aucun problème de coupure Wi-Fi, et j'en suis très heureux !


----------



## Le docteur (16 Mars 2015)

C'est vrai que la fonction concernant les appels ou les sms, c'est top.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mars 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Deux potes sont passés sur la dernière beta de 10.10.3 (il n'y a pas de topic à ce sujet je crois ... cas contraire, désolé) et leur retour est plus que satisfaisant, amélioration notable du wifi et fluidité accrue de yosemite ... plus qu'à attendre la version finale !


Comme d'hab. On le dit à chaque fois : attendez 10.x.3. 

(et si vous n'attendez pas, ne venez pas pleurer mais assumez comme des grands)


----------



## mjpolo (18 Mars 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Je viens de passer la soirée à bosser intensément sur la 10.10.3 beta (ça manque de recul bien sur) et c'est le retour des bonnes sensations d'OS X.
> Fluide, plus sûr et j'ai testé un téléchargement lourd pour voir le wifi et c'est le retour de la vitesse !
> 
> Il y a des témoignages de problèmes donc attention c'est une beta mais chez moi ... ça va dans le bon sens.
> ...




Salut,
Apparemment Yosemite commence être un vrai OS,  c'est une bonne nouvelle  
mais:
1.  peut-on repasser au "surlignage" des OS précédents (SL, L, ML)? car ces TAGS, pour moi, sont illisibles!!!
et
2. savez-vous si QUICKLOOK lit de nouveau les .avi, mkv, flac et autres, en sommes tout ce qui pouvait être "quicklooker" sous
3 OS sus-dits?
... v'là les deux trucs qui me bloquent pour passer définitivement à YOSE...


----------



## Locke (18 Mars 2015)

Ben non, alors tu n'es pas prêt de passer sous Yosemite.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mars 2015)

mjpolo a dit:


> 1. peut-on repasser au "surlignage" des OS précédents (SL, L, ML)? car ces TAGS, pour moi, sont illisibles!!!
> et
> 2. savez-vous si QUICKLOOK lit de nouveau les .avi, mkv, flac et autres, en sommes tout ce qui pouvait être "quicklooker" sous 3 OS sus-dits?


Non.

Les tags ne semblent pas prévus pour changer de style, et dans tous les cas pas avant le prochain OS X. Il s'agit d'une nouveauté introduite avec Mavericks et confirmée telle quelle avec Yosemite.

QuickLook ne lit que les formats supportés par la nouvelle architecture média. Ceci non plus ne risque pas d'évoluer.

Il y a des pis-aller : https://github.com/Marginal/QLVideo


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Mars 2015)

mjpolo a dit:


> peut-on repasser au "surlignage" des OS précédents (SL, L, ML)? car ces TAGS, pour moi, sont illisibles!!!


TotalFinder le permet, pour 18$.


----------



## mjpolo (18 Mars 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non.
> 
> Les tags ne semblent pas prévus pour changer de style, et dans tous les cas pas avant le prochain OS X. Il s'agit d'une nouveauté introduite avec Mavericks et confirmée telle quelle avec Yosemite.
> 
> ...





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> TotalFinder le permet, pour 18$.



Ah, quand même, si ça marche ce sera mieux que rien...merci à tous les deux, vais tester tout ça ce week end


----------



## adixya (18 Mars 2015)

C'est fluide, mais AVEC les effets de transparence ?


----------



## adixya (19 Mars 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Oui avec les effets de transparence ...
> Bug sur les appels à partir du mac (FaceTime lance une alerte de connexion alors qu'il est connecté sur le bon identifiant) ... pour le reste, mieux !


Et est-ce que tu pourrais donner les points d'amélioration principaux du coup ? Tu avais quoi comme genre de problème qui ont été résolus ?


----------



## F-Rose (19 Mars 2015)

moi j'aime bien Yosémite


----------



## Pookitoo (19 Mars 2015)

(je squat le forum aujourd 'hui  Concernant Yosemite : je fais parti de ceux qui aime bien la nouvelle esthétique, je ne suis pas trop touché par les problèmes de wifi mais j'ai pas mal de nouveaux bugs quand j'utilise mes apps habituels .

Je trouve aperçu assez instable et très gourmand, l'application mail bug souvent, j'ai des soucis de droits sur certains répertoires, quelques bug avec Boot Camp qui ne voulait pas supprimer la partition (mais j'ai trouvé le soucis) quelques problèmes avec le bluetooth qui se déconnecte, de rares fois obligé de faire un hard reboot car certaines app sont bloquées, mais plein de petites choses que j'apprécie niveau ergonomie et finalement je ne me sens pas si pénalisé que ça avec ces bugs qui ne sont pas si récurrents que ça, bref j'aime bien mais vivement une maj ou 2 pour retrouver un bel OS !

Et je sais également par expérience qu'il faut attendre les version X.X.3 donc j'assume mon impatience et ma curiosité


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mars 2015)

Pookitoo a dit:


> Je trouve aperçu assez instable et très gourmand, l'application mail bug souvent, j'ai des soucis de droits sur certains répertoires, quelques bug avec Boot Camp qui ne voulait pas supprimer la partition (mais j'ai trouvé le soucis) quelques problèmes avec le bluetooth qui se déconnecte, de rares fois obligé de faire un hard reboot car certaines app sont bloquées, mais plein de petites choses que j'apprécie niveau ergonomie et finalement je ne me sens pas si pénalisé que ça avec ces bugs qui ne sont pas si récurrents que ça, bref j'aime bien mais vivement une maj ou 2 pour retrouver un bel OS !


C'est clair que dit comme ça, Yosemite ne fait guère envie… 
M'enfin, j'attends la 10.3 ou 10.4 pour tester…


----------



## rbart (19 Mars 2015)

Ce n'est pas une règle générale, pour ma part Yosemite marche très bien depuis la version 10.0
Il y avait quelques tous petits trucs ici ou là, mais rien de bien gênant, pas pire que sous Mavericks.
Ceci est valable sur les 3 Macs de la maison (iMac, MBPr et MBA).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2015)

rbart a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une règle générale, pour ma part Yosemite marche très bien depuis la version 10.0
> Il y avait quelques tous petits trucs ici ou là, mais rien de bien gênant, pas pire que sous Mavericks.
> Ceci est valable sur les 3 Macs de la maison (iMac, MBPr et MBA).



Perso, en général j'attends la version x.1 avant de sauter le pas. J'ai fait exception pour Yosemite que j'ai installé en version 10.0 et je ne m'en suis jamais mordu les doigts.


----------



## rbart (19 Mars 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Perso, en général j'attends la version x.1 avant de sauter le pas. J'ai fait exception pour Yosemite que j'ai installé en version 10.0 et je ne m'en suis jamais mordu les doigts.


Après, j'avais essayé sur un clone externe pour vérifier que ça fonctionnait.
J'avais eu BEAUCOUP plus de soucis avec Mavericks l'an passé qui m'a fait royalement ch..r jusque à la 10.9.2


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est clair que dit comme ça, Yosemite ne fait guère envie…
> M'enfin, j'attends la 10.3 ou 10.4 pour tester…


Note que ça peut _aussi_ bien se passer...


----------



## rbart (25 Mars 2015)

Bon, contrairement à ce que je disais au dessus , un problème est apparu sur mon iMac 2012 depuis quelques jours ...
Ma Magic Mouse et mon Magic Trackpad laggent par moments. Le curseur n'est pas fluide.
- mon iMac a le Wifi désactivé
- piles neuves
- tous les periphs USB/TB débranchés
- j'ai rebooté sur un disque externe avec une clean install
- J'ai changé l'iMac de place dans la maison (pour les interférences)
Je soupçonne un souci d'intreférences ou brouillage du signal BT.
J'ai essayé avec borne Wifi, box, débranchées
Rien n'y fait, aléatoirement, ça revient et c'est pénible.
Il me reste à tester en bootant sur un mavericks pour voir si c'est pareil

J'ai ouvert un dossier Apple Care et j'ai un appel planifié ce soir, je vais les faire réfléchir un peu, ça rentabilisera le coût de la garantie

Vous avez d'autres pistes ?


----------



## Le docteur (25 Mars 2015)

La version 10.10.2 me semblait à la fois stable et peu buguée, en plus d'être sympathiquement ergonomique. 
Par contre, les bêta, je déconseillerais dans l'absolu.


----------



## darktytanys (25 Mars 2015)

Pour ma part je trouve que Yosemite est la version la plus stable depuis lion. Ayant un macbook pro late 2011 "bas de gamme" donc plus basse config, le mac tourne parfaitement alors que sous Mountain Lion et Maverick mon Mac peinait. Désormais il est vif et performant. 
Bon cependant quelques petits désagréments, mais vraiment vraiment peu importants : 
- Trousseaux iCloud ne marche pas ou très mal 
- Le fond d'écran se remet sur celui d'origine lorsqu'on redémarre le mac (sur l'écran de session. Bien sur après ouverture de session le fond d'écran redevient celui qui fut choisi)


----------



## rbart (25 Mars 2015)

Suite de mon problème de BT en 10.10.2
L'appel Applecare n'a pas donné grand chose.
Ils vont m'envoyer un technicien, ils pensent à un souci d'antenne.
Pour ma part, j'ai continué mes investigations, et sur un disque en clean install Mavericks, le problème ne semble plus se reproduire (au passage Mavericks a pris un sacré coup de vieux esthétiquement, c'est impressionnant). 
Je penche pour un souci avec Handoff qui utiliserait le BT de façon perturbante pour le reste de l'OS.
Je continue mes investigations avec une 10.10.3 beta pour voir ...


----------



## rbart (26 Mars 2015)

Je n'ai pas pu tester très longuement avec Mavericks hier soir, mais je n'ai pas reproduit le souci, la souris/trackpad restent pafaitement fluides.
J'ai fait un essai avec la 10.10.3 beta publique, je n'ai pas eu le souci, mais j'ai testé très peu de temps.
Je vais aussi tester avec la 10.10.2 en désactivant Handoff pour voir.
Tous ces tests prennent du temps et vu que le problème n'est pas permanent, c'est compliqué à reproduire.


----------



## rbart (27 Mars 2015)

Suite de mes investigations à propos de ce souci de souris/trackpad qui laggent sur mon iMac sous Yosemite.
Hier, j'ai désactivé Handoff sur la 10.10.2 et rebooté.
Suite à cette manip, je n'ai plus eu de lag.
A confirmer par des tests plus longue durée (le souci n'est pas systématique), mais ça confirmerait que c'est bien un bug dans la gestion du bluetooth sur Yosemite, handoff semble exploiter des fonctions qui le rendent très sensible.
Dans l'immédiat, si ça résout mon problème, c'est acceptable, Handoff ne me sert pas à grand chose passé l'effet waouh pour faire une démo.


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2015)

Forcé à être sur Yosemite depuis hier, je ne peux que constater que le finder est de plus en plus lent et ça me saoule... virer les transparence ne change rien.
C'est un test tout con, je prends tous les dossiers de la bibliothèque et fais un pomme+o et ensuite un pomme+alt+w pour tout fermer.
Sinon ça marche bien, pas de problème de WIFI, rien à signaler pour l'instant.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Mars 2015)

C'est effectivement un peu flippant, vu comme ça...


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mars 2015)

Bof. Test à la con. Je ne m'amuse pas à ouvrir watmille fenêtres en même temps. Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de la chose, mais surtout on ne sait rien des configurations testées.

J'ai quand même fait un essai et c'est beaucoup plus rapide chez moi, surtout sur la fermeture.

L'opération mobile le Finder, le mds et le cpfrds. La carte graphique est aussi mise à contribution.

Attendez la sortie définitive de 10.10.3.


----------



## mjpolo (29 Mars 2015)

JPTK a dit:


> Forcé à être sur Yosemite depuis hier, je ne peux que constater que le finder est de plus en plus lent et ça me saoule... virer les transparence ne change rien.
> C'est un test tout con, je prends tous les dossiers de la bibliothèque et fais un pomme+o et ensuite un pomme+alt+w pour tout fermer.
> Sinon ça marche bien, pas de problème de WIFI, rien à signaler pour l'instant.



C'est tout de même édifiant:
- les mises à jour système sont de plus en plusrapides/rapprochées,
- les machines sont (a priori), elles aussi, de plus en plus rapides....
....et les Os sont de plus en plus Leeeeents 
Cherchez l'erreur...

@Moonwalker:
Certes, on n'achète pas un mac pour faire ce genre de test, mais moi aussi j'ai remarqué ce manque de fluidité et des ralentissements divers du Finder (agrandissements des fenêtres, saccades lors de l'aperçu depuis le Dock du dossier Applications, entre autres etc.) en manipulant à la F... un MacBookPro Rétina 15" à +de 2000€!!! que je voulais me prendre...du coup je suis reparti avec un simple 13" classique i7 que je vais booster après la fin de la garantie  

Certes, je n'aurai pas le plaisir de regarder un écran rétina, mais il va moins m'énerver au quotidien 

A part ça......VIVE SNOW LEOPARD!!!


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2015)

Test à la con... Mais je t'emmerde 
Je trouve ça super important un finder réactif. Suffit d'ouvrir une fenêtre pour voir que ce n'est pas immédiat et qu'il y a une latence, et je trouve ça lamentable que la réactivité soit sacrifiée sur l'hôtel du clinquant. C'est pas comme si on avait droit à un magnifique spectacle en plus...
Je manipule à longueur de journée des fichiers, dossiers, je déplace, j'ouvre et ferme, et cette latence me gêne, et ça m'horripile de voir qu'un mac de 10 ans sous Tiger est bien plus à l'aise.
Sinon j'ai suffisamment décris les configs dans les titres des vidéos, faut pas déconner.
De toute façon c'est un peu du grand nimp et on nous joue  de la flûte, c'est un peu comme la gestion de la ram, l'obèse yosemite qui à peine arrivé prend toute la place sur le canapé et engouffre des kilos de chips. Quasi 4 go de ram au démarrage moi je dis youpi, surtout quand Apple ose  encore vendre des bécanes avec seulement 4 go, ce qui veut dire que le mac va swapper en permanence mais que ça ne se verra pas trop car y a le ssd... Quid de sa durée de vie en étant sollicité en permanence de la sorte ?

En tout c'est clair que je pourrais mettre Snow, je le ferais, rien à branler de yosemite, le seul truc que je trouve sympa c'est launchpad et date de lion je crois, et qui dit sympa dit loin d'être indispensable. Le centre de notification c'est de la merde, ical est devenu à chier, la seule bonne nouvelle qui semble se profiler c'est Photos.


----------



## chafpa (29 Mars 2015)

JPTK a dit:


> Test à la con... Mais je t'emmerde


Waouh, la politesse n'est pas de mise sur ce forum ?

Cela mériterait un carton rouge pour quelques temps !


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2015)

chafpa a dit:


> Waouh, la politesse n'est pas de mise sur ce forum ?
> 
> Cela mériterait un carton rouge pour quelques temps !


Parce que "test à la con" c'est poli ? 
Et puis on s'en fout de toute façon de ton avis non ?
Et puis ça va, c'est pas méchant, on se croise depuis assez longtemps avec Moonwalker, pour ne pas s'arrêter à ça.


----------



## Le docteur (29 Mars 2015)

Tu déformes, il y avait un smiley après "je t'emmerde". 
Et le reproche ne tient pas : les configs étaient effectivement bien mises en avant. 
J'ai fait le test sur mon mid-2012 (avec Dédé, donc) : même catastrophe. Si un I7 avec SSD ne fait pas mieux, ça fout un peu les jetouilles, tout de même. Bon ! La fermeture est plus évidente, c'est tout. 

Il vaut mieux éviter de comparer avec une config sous Tiger, parce que là on pleure. Tiger + petite config, ça a juste le désavantage de ne pas suivre le Net obèse d'aujourd'hui, mais sinon tout est fluide.


----------



## chafpa (29 Mars 2015)

JPTK a dit:


> Et puis on s'en fout de toute façon de ton avis non ?


Autant à ton service !


----------



## chafpa (29 Mars 2015)

T'inquiètes, je sais passer ma route quand je lis cela, je ne lis qu'une fois.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mars 2015)

JPTK a dit:


> Test à la con... Mais je t'emmerde




Et moi je t'embrasse. 

Sur la Ram, la gestion a changé depuis Mavericks. Plus rien à voir avec ce qu'on avait jusqu'à Mountain Lion. Qu'il utilise beaucoup de Ram n'a plus d'importance. Il faut regarder la compression et le swap.

Y'a une latence dans le Finder en 10.10.2. C'est indéniable. L'autre jour, après avoir booté sur un DD externe 10.6, elle s'est retrouvée décuplée (surtout dans /Applications). J'ai fait un redémarrage en mode sans extensions et c'est revenu à la "normale".

Maintenant, j'attends 10.10.3.


----------



## mjpolo (29 Mars 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et moi je t'embrasse.
> 
> Sur la Ram, la gestion a changé depuis Mavericks (...) Qu'il utilise beaucoup de Ram n'a plus d'importance..



Ah bon?? surtout sur un MacBookPro classique avec *4Go *et un* DD à 5400tr/min*, n'est-ce pas?? 




Moonwalker a dit:


> Maintenant, j'attends 10.10.3.



...et moi la 10.10.11   

[p.s.: 10.10.3 pas mieux chez moi ]


----------



## Le docteur (29 Mars 2015)

@mjpolo
Le Dédé n'a rien à voir à l'affaire. Ce qu'il veut dire c'est que ça ne swape pas forcément plus.
Il ne faut pas forcément traduire : plus de RAM au départ, plus de swap à l'arrivé.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mars 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et le reproche ne tient pas : les configs étaient effectivement bien mises en avant.
> J'ai fait le test sur mon mid-2012 (avec Dédé, donc) : même catastrophe. Si un I7 avec SSD ne fait pas mieux, ça fout un peu les jetouilles, tout de même. Bon ! La fermeture est plus évidente, c'est tout.
> 
> Il vaut mieux éviter de comparer avec une config sous Tiger, parce que là on pleure. Tiger + petite config, ça a juste le désavantage de ne pas suivre le Net obèse d'aujourd'hui, mais sinon tout est fluide.


Elle est où la configuration de JPTK ? 

Tiger… y'avait pas Quicklook en Tiger et ça fait beaucoup.

Tiger… même Snow pouvait se rhabiller.

Tiger… [Lara Fabian]JE T'AIME !!!!!! [/Lara Fabian] mais [Nicoletta]quand tu m'as quitté, il est mort l'été[/Nicoletta]. 


Pour revenir à Yosemite et le Finder, c'est plus lourd depuis Lion, on le sait. Y'a pléthore de process en cause. Y'a un problème avec 10.10.2 mais y'a pleins de problèmes avec 10.10.2. Attendons.


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2015)

Ok mais 4go de ram c'est bcp trop short. Là j'ai juste itunes, chrome, thunderbird, transmission et ical et je suis à 4,5 go utilisé, avec seulement 4go ça serait l'horreur.... tu lances iphotos et safari et le mac plie les genoux. Après c'est vrai que la gestion de la ram est différente. Avec Snow, au démarrage j'étais à 700 mo environ, à peine, mais une fois que bossais, je montais à 3 go, tandis que depuis Mavericks, j'ai beau lancé moultes applications, j'ai jamais dépassé les 5,5 go utilisés.


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Elle est où la configuration de JPTK ?



C'est marqué dans les titres des vidéos ! 
Mac mini icore5, 8 go de ram et ssd, c'est suffisant comme description je crois.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mars 2015)

mjpolo a dit:


> Ah bon?? surtout sur un MacBookPro classique avec *4Go *et un* DD à 5400tr/min*, n'est-ce pas??


Il faut voir quelle type de Ram. Si c'est de la DDR 2 à 667 ou 800 Mhz ça limite aussi.



JPTK a dit:


> Ok mais 4go de ram c'est bcp trop short. Là j'ai juste itunes, chrome, thunderbird, transmission et ical et je suis à 4,5 go utilisé, avec seulement 4go ça serait l'horreur.... tu lances iphotos et safari et le mac plie les genoux. Après c'est vrai que la gestion de la ram est différente. Avec Snow, au démarrage j'étais à 700 mo environ, à peine, mais une fois que bossais, je montais à 3 go, tandis que depuis Mavericks, j'ai beau lancé moultes applications, j'ai jamais dépassé les 5,5 go utilisés.


4 Go, c'est short avec Yosemite, (même avec Mavericks). Un peu comme Tiger avec 512 Mo : ça marchait bien mais il se sentait mieux à 1 Go. La "bonne" configuration est à 8 Go.

N'oubliez pas non plus le phénomène de la mémoire partagée avec le module graphique Intel ou Nvidia si vous n'avez pas de GPU avec mémoire dédiée.

La mémoire "utilisée" n'est pas l'indicateur pertinent. Il faut regarder la mémoire compressée, le swap et "mémoire de l'application".

Avant Mavericks : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT1342

Depuis Mavericks : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT5890


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mars 2015)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est marqué dans les titres des vidéos !
> Mac mini icore5, 8 go de ram et ssd, c'est suffisant comme description je crois.


J'avais pas vu. 

Tu devrais avoir une machine plus réactive.

Tu as installé un multi-boot ?

Comme je l'ai signalé, au retour Yosemite ne retrouve pas ses pénates, j'ai moi-même dû faire un démarrage sans extension pour qu'il se refasse ses bases de données de lancement et ses caches.


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'avais pas vu.
> 
> Tu devrais avoir une machine plus réactive.
> 
> ...



Non pas de multiboot.
En fait je sais pas si tu avais lu mon topic et ma petite aventure d'avant hier, mais j'ai pas voulu installer Yosemite, ça a été la seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour que mon mini refonctionne après un passage de Maintenance qui l'a fait partir en vrille.

Tout me paraît normal. Effectivement pour le GPU, mais mon mini avant aussi avait un chipset similaire, le fameux GMA950.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mars 2015)

Là, pour ce que je vois, tu n'as aucun problème de mémoire. Tu as même une bonne marge.

Par contre, t'as deux process qui partent en couilles.

Je ne suis pas fan de Chromium, encore trop Chrome à mon goût. M'enfin. As-tu essayé Opera ? Il s'est bonifié depuis deux trois versions. A côté de Safari et de Firefox, ça re-devient une alternative intéressante.


J'ai lu le topic et le pavé de Macomaniac. T'as un système vérolé à la base. Si tu ne remets pas de l'ordre, ton test est naturellement faussé.

Je le redis : Yosemite n'aime pas le multi-boot. Ça lui fout la merde dans ses index et ses services de lancement. Du coup : ralentissements.


----------



## bdlapierre (29 Mars 2015)

J'ai un souci avec la configuration d'IcloudDrive et Dayone.

La fenêtre de droite à pour chemin  ICloud Drive/Journal_dayone
mais seul pages apparaît dans ICloud Drive (fenêtre de gauche)
qui est sensé être son dossier superieur ???

http://hpics.li/f7460cf


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Là, pour ce que je vois, tu n'as aucun problème de mémoire. Tu as même une bonne marge.
> 
> Par contre, t'as deux process qui partent en couilles.
> 
> ...



Ouai faudrait peut-être que je passe par la clean install... quelle souffrance... 
Mais de quoi tu parles concernant le multi-boot, pour moi j'en ai pas, j'ai juste un clone bootable. Le multi-boot c'est pour moi une partition en plus avec Windoz ou linux non ?
Yosemite boot d'ailleurs assez rapidement, j'ai pas chronométré mais on doit être dans les 15 sec.
Oui j'ai vu les process. Je vais re-tester opera, ça fait un bail, merci.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mars 2015)

Quand je dis multi-boot, je parle de mettre un autre système sur le DD interne ou d'utiliser un DD externe et booter dessus. Yosemite n'aime pas ça, surtout avec Snow. Snow ré-indexe le volume Yosemite et fout le souk dans les services de lancement.


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2015)

Ah bah nan c'est un clone externe USB du disque interne, donc c'est pas multi-boot. Là j'ai pas mis à jour mais hier c'était Mavericks et là ça sera un clone de mon Yosemite réalisé avec Carbon Coby Cloner. Par contre je me demande si c'est bon d'avoir ce DD toujours connecté en USB car sous Mavericks, j'avais toujours les applications en double quand je faisais un clic-droit et "ouvrir avec", malgré la réinitialisation du launch service (ça revenait très rapidement les doublons). Mais bon c'était apparemment un bug de Mavericks et là sous Yosemite ça ne le fait apparemment plus.


----------



## mjpolo (31 Mars 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il faut voir quelle type de Ram. Si c'est de la DDR 2 à 667 ou 800 Mhz ça limite aussi.
> 
> 
> *4 Go, c'est short avec Yosemite, (même avec Mavericks)*. Un peu comme Tiger avec 512 Mo : ça marchait bien mais il se sentait mieux à 1 Go. La "bonne" configuration est à 8 Go.



Parfaitement... et pourtant Apple vient de me livrer un MBP classique 13" sous YOSEMITE avec 4Go de RAM!!! 
Sans commentaire...

Remarque, je viens de le démarrer sur un DD externe WD MyPasport Ultra en USB3 sous Yosé et devinez quoi? aucune saccade dans Finder (signalé plus haut: agrandissement fenêtre entre autres) c'est bien fluide sur ce petit MBPcl avec ses 4Go contrairement au gros MBPR 15"
2X plus cher
avec 8Go et un SSD que j'ai manipulé à la Fnac...
moi, je préfère


----------



## Niconemo (31 Mars 2015)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Nous sommes par contre nombreux à attendre une astuce pour changer la couleur des dossiers.
> Sérieusement, ils ont pas pensé aux pros, aux gens qui bossent vraiment avec leur mac ?



Avec un peu de retard…

Je commence seulement à utiliser régulièrement Yosemite et vraiment, c'est pas possible, la couleur des dossiers ! Je n'arrive pas à m'y habituer…
J'aime bien la forme des dossiers par contre, bien plus sobre que toutes les versions précédentes depuis Mac OS 9 (d'ailleurs en petit les icônes e dossiers font très Classic).

Et apparemment, rien n'est prévu de ce côté là pour la 10.3… Alors pour ceux que ça intéresse (comme je ne les ai pas trouvées ailleurs) je mets à disposition les icônes en version désaturées (simple désaturation de 50% des .icns originaux) il y a aussi les icônes des dossiers Dropbox : lien de téléchargement.

Pour les installer, il suffit d'utiliser LiteIcon. Pour Dropbox, les .icns sont dans le dossier ressources du package de l'application.


----------



## JPTK (31 Mars 2015)

Ah je suis bien d'accord, j'ai aimé depuis le début le look de Yosemite mais ces dossiers bleus c'est pas possible, je vais récup tes dossiers pour voir Niconemo.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Avril 2015)

Au début ça m'a un peu piqué les yeux mais je n'y fais plus attention. L'aspect "fluo" ne m'apparaît plus, au contraire, ils sont bien plus visibles sur les bureaux (j'utilise des tableaux de maîtres pour fond d'écran).

Là, je regarde les dossiers de Niconemo et je les trouve bien ternes. Mais c'est bien d'avoir posté cela pour ceux qui ne s'y font pas.


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Avril 2015)

Niconemo a dit:


> Avec un peu de retard…
> 
> Je commence seulement à utiliser régulièrement Yosemite et vraiment, c'est pas possible, la couleur des dossiers ! Je n'arrive pas à m'y habituer…
> J'aime bien la forme des dossiers par contre, bien plus sobre que toutes les versions précédentes depuis Mac OS 9 (d'ailleurs en petit les icônes e dossiers font très Classic).
> ...



Très intéressant, même si je trouve ces couleurs trop ternes à mon goût. Il est vrai que j'utilise un fond d'écran uni  bleu, dont la couleur est très voisine de celle proposée.


----------



## Niconemo (1 Avril 2015)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Très intéressant, même si je trouve ces couleurs trop ternes à mon goût. Il est vrai que j'utilise un fond d'écran uni  bleu, dont la couleur est très voisine de celle proposée.



Ça ne rend pas si mal dans le Finder (voir 1e capture ci-dessous).
Cela dit, j'a fait une 2e version intermédiaire (voir 2e capture) moins "terne" mais moins dense que les originales. 
(*voir ce fil, dans Customisation, *pour les liens de téléchargement à jour)

Version 1





Version 2


----------



## bdlapierre (1 Avril 2015)

Niconemo a dit:


> Ça ne rend pas si mal dans le Finder (voir 1e capture ci-dessous).
> Cela dit, j'a fait une 2e version intermédiaire (voir 2e capture) moins "terne" mais moins dense que les originales.
> (*voir ce fil, dans Customisation, *pour les liens de téléchargement à jour)
> 
> ...


En fait ce sont les icônes grises de la barre latérale que je trouve terriblement ternes et fatiguantes.
Il faut faire un effort de lecture appuyé pour les différencier.....


----------



## Niconemo (1 Avril 2015)

On parle un peu chiffon, là  
Mais bon, moi j'aime bien au contraire ces icônes noires que je trouve très lisibles. J'utilise avant tout mon (mes) Mac pour travailler et je trouve très bien qu'elles soient discrètes quand on n'en a pas besoin (on finit vite par les connaitre par cœur). Je les ai même réduites un peu plus en taille que le réglage par défaut (Préférences système > Général)


----------



## JPTK (1 Avril 2015)

Niconemo a dit:


> On parle un peu chiffon, là
> Mais bon, moi j'aime bien au contraire ces icônes noires que je trouve très lisibles. J'utilise avant tout mon (mes) Mac pour travailler et je trouve très bien qu'elles soient discrètes quand on n'en a pas besoin (on finit vite par les connaitre par cœur). Je les ai même réduites un peu plus en taille que le réglage par défaut (Préférences système > Général)



Bah moi j'aimais surtout quand j'avais une icône spécifique dans la barre latérale, parce que visuellement je me repérais bcp mieux qu'actuellement. J'attribuais une image à chaque dossier et ça allait bien, là faut que je lise pour savoir où je vais...


----------



## bdlapierre (1 Avril 2015)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah moi j'aimais surtout quand j'avais une icône spécifique dans la barre latérale, parce que visuellement je me repérais bcp mieux qu'actuellement. J'attribuais une image à chaque dossier et ça allait bien, là faut que je lise pour savoir où je vais...


Bien d'accord !


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Avril 2015)

Rappel : sur Yosemite on peut régler la taille des icônes de la barre latérale.

Préférences Système > Général > Taille de l'icône de la barre latérale (petite/moyenne/grande)

Edit : comme le signale Niconemo plus haut…


----------



## paul deloge (6 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas trop de grands changement , j'aime moins la présentation a plat du dock
> 
> Pour le reste j'attend iOS 8.1 pour utiliser certaine fonctions avec iPhone
> 
> Je m'attendais aussi a la disparition de iPhoto


Pourquoi iphoto disparait quand on télécharge yosemite


----------



## rbart (7 Avril 2015)

Mais iPhoto n'est pas désinstallé.
Rien ne force à l'abandonner.


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Avril 2015)

rbart a dit:


> Mais iPhoto n'est pas désinstallé.
> Rien ne force à l'abandonner.


 Heureusement ! Surtout pour que les éléments d'iPhoto se retrouvent dans Photos … Du moins, j'espère …


----------



## rbart (7 Avril 2015)

Photos et iPhoto sont très similaires.


----------



## Niconemo (8 Avril 2015)

La bêta est une bêta et n'est pas supposée, par définition, se comporter _exactement_ comme la version finale. Une bêta ne doit bien entendu pas être installée sur ton poste principal.


----------



## rbart (8 Avril 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Ah ouais ???
> 
> Chez mon pote, il me semble pourtant que sous la beta 10.10.3, Photos remplace bien iPhoto et que ce dernier n'est plus là après la mise à jour.
> 
> Me trompe-je ?


Oui, tu te trompes.
Photos est installé automatiquement, mais iPhoto n'est pas supprimé.


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2015)

J'ai pas vraiment compris si on pouvait utiliser Photos en ayant ses photos sur un disque externe. Le fichier library est sur le disque interne, c'est juste que je ne coche pas "importer les photos dans la biblio iphoto".


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Avril 2015)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai pas vraiment compris si on pouvait utiliser Photos en ayant ses photos sur un disque externe. Le fichier library est sur le disque interne, c'est juste que je ne coche pas "importer les photos dans la biblio iphoto".


Apparemment, Photos respecte le mode référencé d'iPhoto (= celui que tu utilises) lors de la migration,
et permet ensuite, seulement si on lui demande, de consolider la photothèque (= en déplaçant les images dans la library).

En gros, Photos recopie les élément du paquet ._iphotolibrary_ dans un paquet ._photoslibrary_.


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2015)

Merci de ta réponse, en gros c'est bon alors 

edit : en fait j'ai dis de la merde, mon fichier library était sur mon disque externe autant que mes photos. Ne sachant pas trop quoi faire au lancement de Photos et n'ayant pas de solution en passant par la fonction "importer", j'ai tout simplement fait glisser mon fichier "Bibliothèque iPhoto.photolibrary" dans la fenêtre de Photos et il a tout importé. Pas mal


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Y'a une latence dans le Finder en 10.10.2. C'est indéniable. L'autre jour, après avoir booté sur un DD externe 10.6, elle s'est retrouvée décuplée (surtout dans /Applications). J'ai fait un redémarrage en mode sans extensions et c'est revenu à la "normale".
> 
> Maintenant, j'attends 10.10.3.



Et bah la maj en 10.10.3 a fait que j'ai au moins retrouvé la réactivité de Mavericks avec mon test à la con  donc c'est cool !l
Le finder est plus réactif, je le vois pour de nombreuses manip, gros point positif avec cette maj.


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2015)

Globalement je retrouve un mac bien plus réactif, j'espère n'etre pas le seul


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> En jetan un oeil sur le moniteur d'activité, niveau gestion de la mémoire, il est affiché moins de ram utilisée qu'avant !


C'est ce que j'ai aussi constaté.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Avril 2015)

La 10.10.3 serait-elle donc la _bonne_ version de Yosemite ?


----------



## subsole (9 Avril 2015)

Je vais peut-être tenter cette MàJ


----------



## Ardienn (9 Avril 2015)

Par contre, chez moi l'appli Photos déclenche les ventilos qui vont alors tourner au max au bout d'une minute. Ça devient alors très bruyant et chaud... (mbp 2010 i5, 2,4)


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2015)

Pour ma part, avec mon MBP et 8 Go de mémoire, ça oscille entre 2,75 et 4 Go de mémoire utilisée, alors qu'auparavant ça oscillait entre 6 et 7,5 Go.


----------



## matmout (9 Avril 2015)

+ : 1,5Go utilisés à l'ouverture de session ! Avec iTunes et Safari ouverts, j'ai moins de 2Go utilisés... ça change ! 

- : Photos tout juste ouvert sur sa page de présentation pdt 30min m'a créé des artefacts graphiques, il a fallu que je redémarre (proprement pour le coup)  (mais est-ce vraiment à cause de photos... j'ai presque envie de dire: je l'espère)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Avril 2015)

brunnno a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> côté design :
> bof, je n'adhère toujours pas à ces couleurs "criantes" et ces icônes très colorées _(pareil pour l'iPhone)_...et je trouve le dock pas très joli (pour les mêmes raisons sans doute...)
> ...



Je suis du même avis au niveau visuel. La première chose qu'on remarque, c'est le design d'interface sur-simplifié et de couleur très bonbon depuis les derniers OS X. De même, les tags sont presque invisibles, alors qu'ils étaient bien visibles à longueur des titres auparavant. Puis, on revient au Dock en 2D, qu'on a quitté depuis Tiger (10.4), quand même.

Donc, visuellement, je suis plus ou moins convaincu. Est-t-on amené vers le style très bon enfant? 

Il va me rester à vérifier l'interactivité avant de penser à changer. Hum...


----------



## matmout (10 Avril 2015)

Mon plantage ne venait pas de photos... Mais plutôt de mon DDE exfat 
Pas de soucis répertorié entre Yosemite et le format exfat ?


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Avril 2015)

Mise à jour X.10.3 effectuée sur MBP 13" mi-2010 (avec DD) et iMac 27" fin 2013 (avec SSD), en cette matinée, via Apple Store.
Bilan aux premières mies sous tension tension :
MBP 13" : rien à signaler, sinon plus rapide que pour X.10.2.
iMac 27" : curiosité malencontreuse. Au démarrage, l"écran reste noir tant que je n'ai pas appuyé sur une touche du clavier ! Lorsque j'appuie sur une touche, la pomme apparait ainsi que l'indicateur de mise en route (barre sous la pomme). Quelques secondes plus tard, ma mise en route est terminée. Dans un premier temps, j'ai attribué ce phénomème à la mise en route des disques sous contrôle de la machine. Mais, il n'en était rien. Que les disques externes soient sous tension ou non ne change rien à cette "curiosité". Dernier essai à faire : démarrage automatique à une heure programmée
Photos : essai différé pour raison ci-dessus.
Mémoire occupée après mise sous tension (les deux machines : à peine 2 Go sans application lancée


----------



## JPTK (10 Avril 2015)

Et moi je n'ai constaté aucune différence de consommation de ram...


----------



## lpl (10 Avril 2015)

10.10.3, mon macbook air i7 2011 revit, ça fait du bien d'avoir une machine qui fonctionne parfaitement. Le problème du wifi enfin réglé, moins de consommation de RAM et pour le moment tout est plus fluide.


----------



## $ly (10 Avril 2015)

Maj 10.10.3 faite depuis le store sur mon MBP 13 rétina mi 2014 SSD 128 avec 8go de ram que j'ai eu juste avant la sortie de Yosemite.
Quand j'ai installé Yosemite tout c'est bien passé, la maj 10.10.1 pas de prob non plus...
Par contre 10.10.2 fut une plaie...
le Wifi déconnait plein tube, connexion au mauvais réseau, débit, plus débit, débit au goute à goute, une catastrophe, à tel point que j'ai acheté des boitiers CPL super pour un ulta portable à 1400 EUROS ¨¨
Il était aussi bien plus long à afficher la pomme au démarrage et moins réactifs dans son ensemble...
De puis la maj 10.10.3, plus de problème, il démarre à nouveau au quart de tour et surtout le problème de wifi est réglé et fonctionne pour le moment parfaitement.


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Avril 2015)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Mise à jour X.10.3 effectuée sur MBP 13" mi-2010 (avec DD) et iMac 27" fin 2013 (avec SSD), en cette matinée, via Apple Store.
> …
> iMac 27" : curiosité malencontreuse. Au démarrage, l"écran reste noir tant que je n'ai pas appuyé sur une touche du clavier ! Lorsque j'appuie sur une touche, la pomme apparait ainsi que l'indicateur de mise en route (barre sous la pomme). …



Du nouveau. J'ai attendu pour "voir" si les "choses" évoluaient. Hé bien ! Oui !
Sans toucher à rien, entre le Boing de démarrage et l'apparition de la barre des menus, 47 secondes ! Temps chronométré avec l'iPhone !
Avant, il fallait moins de 10 secondes. Tout se passe comme s'il il avait un temps d'attente entre le Boing et l'apparition de la Pomme et du chargement de l'OS. Exécution préalable d'un programme de test  ?


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Avril 2015)

Encore du nouveau ! Mais cette fois-ci, c'est la bonne !
Après deux extensions et deux mises sous tensions et un démarrage de test, tout est rentré dans l'ordre! Ouf !

Sinon, je trouve qu'il y a du mieux avec Safari (!), et une meilleure réactivité en général.


----------



## Mattioo (11 Avril 2015)

J'ai un iMac depuis quelques semaines que j'avais directement mis à jour vers 10.10.2. J'avais pas mal de problèmes de Wi-fi, qui fonctionnait de façon aléatoire alors que les barres du symbole étaient toujours pleines. La seule solution était de se déconnecter puis de se reconnecter, alors que j'avais pourtant suivi toutes les recommandations pour que la connexion soit stable. Je confirme le témoignage apporté par certains : le problème semble avoir disparu avoir la version 10.10.3. Pourvu que ça dure !


----------



## chafpa (11 Avril 2015)

Après la mise à jour, j'ai voulu faire mon clone (en + de TM) avec CCC ....... Plantage !

Lien ?

Je vais faire une autre tentative en partant d'un autre HDD vierge.

PS : J'avais eu droit à une nouvelle mise à jour de CCC lors de son lancement. Origine du problème ?


----------



## Ardienn (11 Avril 2015)

Je suis le seul à constater que le mbp chauffe plus / ventilos qui s'enclenchent plus souvent ?


----------



## Ardienn (11 Avril 2015)

Ok, merci pour le retour. Je vais attendre d'avoir plus de recul, c'est peut-être une vue de mon esprit.


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2015)

Chez moi, aucun changement sur le temps de démarrage qui est identique.


----------



## Gensei (12 Avril 2015)

Hier j'ai fait le passage de 10.9.5 à 10.10.3 en clean install sur un imac 27 fin 2009 i7 et 16 Go de ram. Avec l'OS précédent il y avait une conso de ram qui oscillait entre 4.5 et 7 Go rien qu'en naviguant dans le Finder et surfant sur le net. Avec la 10.10.3 j'ai gagné en réactivité général et la conso de ram est entre 2.7 et 3.5, donc bien mieux.
De ce fait tout est bien, du moins pour le moment.


----------



## Le docteur (12 Avril 2015)

C'est vrai qu'il semble y avoir moins de RAM consommée.


----------



## JPTK (14 Avril 2015)

Tain moi il en consomme plus qu'avant... c'est à n'y rien comprendre.


----------



## da capo (14 Avril 2015)

Pour ma part, cette mise à jour est très satisfaisante.
Sur ce mbp de 2010, (modifié avec un SSD) je démarre en moins de 15 secondes (accès au panneau de choix des comptes).
J'étais déjà satisfait par la trentaine de secondes qu'il fallait avant, mais là, franchement c'est top.

S'agissant de Mail, je rencontre bien moins de petits soucis (avec certains comptes chez Free) tandis que gmail se dépense en connexion, relève de messages, chargement d'en-tête, rechargement, relève à nouveau etc. Tout ça pour une activité quasi nulle sur ce compte.
Visiblement, les problèmes avec Gmail (que je n'ai pas connus) ont été réglés, mais à quel prix !

@JPTK : Comme je ne rencontrais pas de souci de mémoire disponible avant, je ne constate pas d'amélioration.

Seul bug - déjà présent dans la version précédente - et toujours présent : si j'utilise l'accès au réseau par ethernet et que je partage ma connexion avec mon iphone via le wifi (le portail captif du boulot me gonfle), il est fréquent qu'en rentrant chez moi l'accès wifi ne fonctionne plus. Je me trouve obligé de redémarrer (mais 12-13 secondes c'est supportable).

Pour l'instant, Photos me convient : rapide, synchro avec le iphone. A minima, il me permet de trier plus facilement les quelques photos que je fais avec le portable. Ca durera le temps que ça durera. Pour l'instant, pas de paranoïa sur le contenu de mes clichés.

- fin de mon message du mois -


----------



## da capo (14 Avril 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> On ne peut plus choisir la qualité et la taille de la photo quand on l'extrait (



Ben, si...

Lorsque tu choisis une photo : clic droit partager.
Ensuite, si c'est par Mail, tu as une liste déroulante à droite de la fenêtre permettant d'envoyer en petit, moyen ou grand.

Cette option existait avant, il me semble, et elle n'a pas disparu à l'évidence.


-- P--tain, m--rde, deux messages dans la même journée ! --


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Avril 2015)

Comme quoi, comme disais A. Einstein, ou à peu près, la réalité dépend de l'observateur …


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Avril 2015)

Photos !
Ça y est, j'ai mis les mains dedans. Bof !  
Comme je n'avais jamais confié mes photos à iPhoto à l'importation, je n'ai pas récupéré grand-chose. J'ai toujours mes photos, dans leur fichier, mais je ne les vois pas dans Photos, et continue de les voir dans iPhoto. Comme une sorte de punition 
Alors j'ai importé, en laissant les fichiers hors Photos, 2 moments (ex-événements). Pas grande différence avec iPhoto, sinon le côté "terne" de la présentation générale. Quelques petits détails intéressants, ergonomiquement parlant. Mais un gros détail très chagrinant. En voyant la position, dans l'un des "moments" j'ai été amené à corriger les données GPS, après avoir observé qu'elles étaient erronées. Hé bien, Photos ce s'est pas rendu compte de la modification ! Dèjà que l'affichage des positions en a pris un coup (mieux dans iPhoto), on se rend compte qu'une fois les vignettes créés dans Photos en intégrant quelques données EXIF, ces dernières sont figées. Bug  ou oubli à rectifier à la prochaine édition. Il ne me reste plus qu'à fair une modification d'image pour voir si Photos s'en rend compte !


----------



## JPTK (15 Avril 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Ben non ...
> 
> Là c'est en te forçant à utiliser mail ...
> 
> ...



Moi je suis toujours passé par "exporter" et cette option est toujours dispo dans Photos avec tout ce dont tu as besoin


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Avril 2015)

Photos. Ça y est j'ai fait le test précisé dans mon dernier post #1278.
Parmi les photos "importées", j'ai fait une modification profonde sur l'une d'elle, mais pas dans Photos. Je rappelle que mes fichiers photos ne sont pas stockés par Photos
Sauf erreur de ma part, et en émettant une conclusion à mon observation, Photos n'affiche pas la nouvelle version de la photo. Tout se passe comme si ne s'occupait que des fichiers qu'il a engrangés, et pas des fichiers importés mais restés en dehors.

Un avis sur ces constatations ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Avril 2015)

D'après ce que j'ai compris,
Photos n'affiche pas les modifications faites dans iPhoto sur les images qu'il en a importées avant cette modification
= une fois la migration faite, Photos prend le relais
= on est supposé abandonner iPhoto.

Pour continuer dans iPhoto, j'y créerais une nouvelle photothèque, pour y mettre toutes les images modifiées dans iPhoto après la migration,
avec le projet de finir un jour par importer cette dernière photothèque dans Photos…


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Avril 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> D'après ce que j'ai compris,
> Photos n'affiche pas les modifications faites dans iPhoto sur les images qu'il en a importées avant cette modification
> = une fois la migration faite, Photos prend le relais
> = on est supposé abandonner iPhoto.
> ...



Je précise, s'il en est besoin, que les modifications faites en dehors de Photos , n'ont pas été faites par iPhoto. Pour "travailler" mes photos, je ne me sers que de PS ou de GC.

Je ne me suis jamais servi de iPhoto que comma "catalogueur".


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Avril 2015)

Ce que tu ne dis pas, c'est si tu as appelé PS ou GC à partir de Photos (si c'est possible) ou d'iPhoto.


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Avril 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ce que tu ne dis pas, c'est si tu as appelé PS ou GC à partir de Photos (si c'est possible) ou d'iPhoto.



Non, car dans la chronologie de ma méthode de travail, le catalogueur vient en dernier. Par contre, quand je suis dans CG, j'ai effectivement la possibilité d'appeler PS ou un autre, et, bien évidemment il n'y a pas de problème puisque toutes les opérations se déroulent à partir des fichiers, et non pas à l'aide d'une fonction liant l'image à son fichier.

Pour faire une comparaison, c'est comme si je faisais une modification au niveau de PS ou de GC, et que je ne voyais pas le résultat dans Bridge, par exemple.


----------



## Gilhem (16 Avril 2015)

Bonjour

Je suis un nouvel utilisateur du mac, j'ai un MacbookPro Retina 15" sous Yosemite, 10.10.3 depuis 2 jour.

Pas de soucis sur son utilisation sauf coté Wifi. Ce n'est pas qu'il ne fonctionne pas mais, on regardant sur le status de cette connexion (via cliq sur l'icoe du haut), il est constamment en [recherche de réseau..] s'alternant avec [activé].

Je pensais que la stabilité vienne avec cette nouvelle release 10.10.3.....que neni.

Des modifications quand au canal. Pas de changement.

J'ai un routeur wifi freebox v6. Un test de connexion via mon smartphone (en 4G) ne change pas ce statut.

Qui a une idée sur ce point qui me chagrine quant même.

Merci à tous de vos réponses.

Gilles


----------



## guiom78 (16 Avril 2015)

Bonjour

j'ai un imac intel 24 pouces de 2008 avec 4Go de Ram. Je suis toujours sous snow Leopard (10.6.8), et pour profiter d'une version récente d'un logiciel que j'utilise beaucoup, il faudrait que je passe à yosemite.

Avant de franchir le pas, je voudrais m'assurer que mon mac ne va pas perdre en fluidité. Des retours sur un passage de 10. 6.8 à 10.10.3 avec une config identique seraient les bienvenus.

D'après ce que j'ai lu dans ce fil, Snow Leopard reste bien moins lourd que les versions suivantes, et mes 4Go de Ram risquent d'être justes.

Quelqu'un peut-il confirmer ou infirmer ?

Merci.


----------



## JPTK (16 Avril 2015)

guiom78 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> j'ai un imac intel 24 pouces de 2008 avec 4Go de Ram. Je suis toujours sous snow Leopard (10.6.8), et pour profiter d'une version récente d'un logiciel que j'utilise beaucoup, il faudrait que je passe à yosemite.
> 
> ...



Oui faut mettre 8 go sinon tu vas pleurer


----------



## guiom78 (16 Avril 2015)

Merci de ton retour. Je resterai donc sous Snow Leopard sniff... 4 Go c'est le maximum que je peux mettre sur mon imac.


----------



## matmout (16 Avril 2015)

Je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accord, Yosemite 10.10.3 est moins gourmand en ram, je l'ai même utilisé avec 2Go de ram, mais là, la compression de la ram est importante (1/3) ce qui m'a le plus étonné c'est que ça reste fluide, avec quelques petites roues qui tournent de temps en temps mais rien d'horrible.
Avec 4 Go, on se sent à l'aise, bien sûr, si on ne lance pas des appli trop gourmandes, mais la fluidité est au rendez-vous  !

PS: et y'a des chances que tu puisses mettre 6Go, cf everymac.com ou mactracker ?


----------



## guiom78 (16 Avril 2015)

matmout a dit:


> Je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accord, Yosemite 10.10.3 est moins gourmand en ram, je l'ai même utilisé avec 2Go de ram, mais là, la compression de la ram est importante (1/3) ce qui m'a le plus étonné c'est que ça reste fluide, avec quelques petites roues qui tournent de temps en temps mais rien d'horrible.
> Avec 4 Go, on se sent à l'aise, bien sûr, si on ne lance pas des appli trop gourmandes, mais la fluidité est au rendez-vous  !



Merci de ton retour. Je ne sais pas ce que c'est que la compression de la ram mais ça n'a pas l'air cool.  Bon, en tout cas je n'utilise qu'un logiciel à la fois , Muse Score (éditeur de partitions de musique pour ceux qui connaissent) qui, je pense, n'a rien à voir avec un logiciel de retouche photo ou de montage vidéo en terme de sollicitation de la ram et du processeur.

J'envisage aussi d'utiliser sketchup pro, là ça devrait être un peu plus gourmand.


----------



## Jacques L (16 Avril 2015)

Gilhem a dit:


> Pas de soucis sur son utilisation sauf coté Wifi. Ce n'est pas qu'il ne fonctionne pas mais, on regardant sur le status de cette connexion (via cliq sur l'icoe du haut), il est constamment en [recherche de réseau..] s'alternant avec [activé].


Je suis sous Maverick et toutes les quelques secondes je suis en recherche de réseau en alternance avec activé. Je ne me suis jamais posé la question si c'était normal ou non car ma liaison WI-FI est parfaitement stable, en fait il est même possible que ce soit comme ça depuis des années 



guiom78 a dit:


> Avant de franchir le pas, je voudrais m'assurer que mon mac ne va pas perdre en fluidité. Des retours sur un passage de 10. 6.8 à 10.10.3 avec une config identique seraient les bienvenus.


Fais un clone, tu vérifies qu'il fonctionne correctement puis tu passes à Yosemite. Si quelque chose ne va pas avec ce dernier, tu as toujours la possibilité de revenir en arrière.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Avril 2015)

Jacques L a dit:


> en fait il est même possible que ce soit comme ça depuis des années


À un rythme qui me semble accéléré sous Yosemite, mais il me semble toujours y avoir eu une recherche régulière de réseaux.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Avril 2015)

iluro_64 a dit:


> dans la chronologie de ma méthode de travail, le catalogueur vient en dernier.


Si tu remets dans iPhoto une photo modifiée après avoir migré vers Photos, c'est comme si tu modifiais la photo dans iPhoto : Photos ne la voit pas.


----------



## JPTK (16 Avril 2015)

guiom78 a dit:


> Merci de ton retour. Je resterai donc sous Snow Leopard sniff... 4 Go c'est le maximum que je peux mettre sur mon imac.


T'es sûr ? Quelle année ton imac ?



matmout a dit:


> Je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accord, Yosemite 10.10.3 est moins gourmand en ram, je l'ai même utilisé avec 2Go de ram, mais là, la compression de la ram est importante (1/3) ce qui m'a le plus étonné c'est que ça reste fluide, avec quelques petites roues qui tournent de temps en temps mais rien d'horrible.
> Avec 4 Go, on se sent à l'aise, bien sûr, si on ne lance pas des appli trop gourmandes, mais la fluidité est au rendez-vous  !


T'as un SSD non ?
Parce que juste avec un navigateur tu dépasses les 4 go utilisées...

Avec 6 go ça le ferait mieux. Après moi je dis ça mais j'utilise toujours moultes applications en même temps.


----------



## JPTK (16 Avril 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Je confirme mon fils sur macbook pro 2010 avec 4 Go sous yosemite et sans SSD : ça roule !



Avec textedit ouvert avec un texte de  4 pages et photobooth !!


----------



## matmout (16 Avril 2015)

Ouais j'ai un SSD, et là je roule avec 2Go, ça tourne très bien, c'est impressionnant, je suis bluffé. Mais OK, le SSD y est probablement pour beaucoup 
Si SSD il y a, 2Go ça passe


----------



## ValentinML (17 Avril 2015)

Je n'ai pas souhaité passer sous Mac OS X Yosemite 10.10 pour plusieurs raisons : le graphisme ne me plaît pas du tout (les applats de blanc, non merci) et après m'être renseigné sur votre forum et sur le Mac App Store, j'ai pu dénombrer beaucoup d'avis peu élogieux sur ce système... 

Nous verrons bien les nouveaux systèmes et ce que préparent les techniciens d'Apple.


----------



## JPTK (17 Avril 2015)

ValentinML a dit:


> Je n'ai pas souhaité passer sous Mac OS X Yosemite 10.10 pour plusieurs raisons : le graphisme ne me plaît pas du tout (les applats de blanc, non merci) et après m'être renseigné sur votre forum et sur le Mac App Store, j'ai pu dénombrer beaucoup d'avis peu élogieux sur ce système...
> 
> Nous verrons bien les nouveaux systèmes et ce que préparent les techniciens d'Apple.



Sauf que, si tu avais dû te fier aux avis des forums pour passer à Tiger, Leopard, Snow, Lion, Moutain Lion et Maverick, tu ne les aurais pas adoptés non plus car les critiques ont toujours été nombreuses et à chaque fois on a eu droit au même dilemme. S'il fallait retenir quelque chose de tout ça, c'est que déjà on voit en majorité ceux qui se plaignent et ensuite c'est que les plaintes diminuent bcp à partir des versions .3 comme 10.10.3.


----------



## ValentinML (17 Avril 2015)

JPTK a dit:


> Sauf que, si tu avais dû te fier aux avis des forums pour passer à Tiger, Leopard, Snow, Lion, Moutain Lion et Maverick, tu ne les aurais pas adoptés non plus car les critiques ont toujours été nombreuses et à chaque fois on a eu droit au même dilemme. S'il fallait retenir quelque chose de tout ça, c'est que déjà on voit en majorité ceux qui se plaignent et ensuite c'est que les plaintes diminuent bcp à partir des versions .3 comme 10.10.3.



Je comprends bien. 

Il se trouve que mon MacBook Pro actuel a été acheté avec OS X Mavericks 10.9 et je suis en train de me renseigner pour le vendre afin de m'en racheter un tournant sous OS X Mountain Lion.

Le graphisme de OS X Yosemite ne me plaît pas du tout, tout comme cela a été le cas avec iOS 7 et iOS 8. Je suis donc resté sous iOS 6.1.4 pour un iPhone 5.


----------



## JPTK (17 Avril 2015)

En tout cas avant la 10.10.3, avec chromium+ical+thunderbird+itunes+transmission, j'étais à 4600 mo de ram utilisée et dorénavant c'est 5600... si je lance en plus mes applications pour bosser, j'arrive à plus de 6500 mo alors qu'avant je dépassais jamais les 5500... bon...


----------



## da capo (17 Avril 2015)

Dans l'argumentaire Mac vs PC sous Windows, il y avait le gain de temps parce que les choses étaient plus simples, plus intuitives.

Si vous perdez votre temps à scruter à la consommation de ram, je ne sais pas où est le gain.

Perso, je vois encore le gain d'usage entre windows, linux et mac. Et ce ne sont pas 100 Mo ou 1 Go de ram en plus ou en moins qui me feront changer.

Bises.


----------



## Le docteur (18 Avril 2015)

C'est dommage que Gnome n'ait pas gardé le look des environs de 2000 en le "modernisant" juste un peu ou en améliorant des thèmes de l'époque.


----------



## Le docteur (18 Avril 2015)

Ouille !


----------



## Le docteur (18 Avril 2015)

Personnellement, j'ai assez régulièrement des lenteurs pour certains logiciels (là par exemple j'ai lancé iBooks depuis une minute et il est apparemment coincé dans les tuyaux). Je me demande si c'est dû à Yosemite ou à FileVault.


----------



## JPTK (18 Avril 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Personnellement, j'ai assez régulièrement des lenteurs pour certains logiciels (là par exemple j'ai lancé iBooks depuis une minute et il est apparemment coincé dans les tuyaux). Je me demande si c'est dû à Yosemite ou à FileVault.



Filevault est souvent décrié non ? Je n'ai jamais utilisé ce logiciel, t'as pas la possibilité de le désactiver rapidement pour voir la différence ?


----------



## Le docteur (18 Avril 2015)

Non, si je le désactive il faut attendre qu'il décrypte tout, et autant dire que les perfomances vont en prendre un petit coup.
Je l'ai activé parce que je n'ai pas d'ordinateur fixe et que c'est mon MacBook qui me tient lieu de fixe. Or, je le trimballe un peu trop partout et j'aimerais bien ne pas me demander si on a pu récupérer toutes mes données dedans si on me le tire (quoique l'option verrouiller à la fermeture de l'ordinateur, connement, n'existe pas sur Mac, alors je risque d'avoir à me demander s'il avait eu le temps ou non de se verrouiller).


----------



## paul deloge (19 Avril 2015)

paul deloge a dit:


> Pourquoi iphoto disparait quand on télécharge yosemite


oui mais mes photos ont disparus. Je pense qu'elles sont encore dans l'ordinateur mais je ne sais pas où.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? Merci


----------



## da capo (19 Avril 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> quoique l'option verrouiller à la fermeture de l'ordinateur, connement, n'existe pas sur Mac, alors je risque d'avoir à me demander s'il avait eu le temps ou non de se verrouiller).



Panneau de préférence "Sécurité et confidentialité"
Onglet "Général"
Exiger le mot de passe (réglages de délai, dont immédiatement)

Ce n'est pas ça qui te manque ?


----------



## Le docteur (19 Avril 2015)

Ah oui! J'avais oublié un détail : si on fait ça on est obligé de taper le mot de passe sans cesse, ce qui est vite ingérable. 
Ce que j'aurais voulu, c'est pouvoir régler avec un délai raisonnable le verrouillage automatique quand l'ordinateur est ouvert, tout en gardant une mise en veille à un rythme suffisant pour ne pas trop taper sur la batterie et avoir un verrouillage automatique quand je referme le capot de l'ordinateur.
En gros, mode de fonctionnement normal pour économiser la batterie ordi ou vert et verrouillage dès la fermeture.


----------



## da capo (19 Avril 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ah oui! J'avais oublié un détail : si on fait ça on est obligé de taper le mot de passe sans cesse, ce qui est vite ingérable.
> Ce que j'aurais voulu, c'est pouvoir régler avec un délai raisonnable le verrouillage automatique quand l'ordinateur est ouvert, tout en gardant une mise en veille à un rythme suffisant pour ne pas trop taper sur la batterie et avoir un verrouillage automatique quand je referme le capot de l'ordinateur.
> En gros, mode de fonctionnement normal pour économiser la batterie ordi ou vert et verrouillage dès la fermeture.



Ben, tu règles le lancement de ton économiseur sur une durée qui te convient (15mn, 30 mn, je ne sais pas)
Et dans le panneau de préférences, tu mets sur immédiatement.

Ordinateur ouvert, le mot de passe ne sera demandé qu'une fois l'économiseur lancé,
Fermé, ce sera immédiat.

Mais je n'ai peut-être pas saisi ta demande : je ne comprends pas "tout en gardant une mise en veille à un rythme suffisant pour ne pas trop taper sur la batterie"

La mise en veille est indépendante de ce comportement, non ?


----------



## Shervane (19 Avril 2015)

Bon vais installer 10.10.3 sur mon Mac Pro de 2006 qui ne rame pas a l'ouverture des fenêtres qui démarre en 15 secondes sous 10.10.1  comment ça je me moque !?


----------



## bompi (19 Avril 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Si les éditeurs portaient leur logiciels sous Linux, je serais sans hésiter sous une distribution Linux avec l'environnement Mate...
> J'ai ubuntu sur PC familial, ça ne bouge pas ... nikel !
> 
> Pour moi, il n'y a rien de mieux !
> ...


Tu manques d'imagination. La virtualisation, de système ou d'application, devrait te permettre de passer sous Linux et continuer de jouir de ton iPhone sereinement.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Avril 2015)

da capo a dit:


> Ben, tu règles le lancement de ton économiseur sur une durée qui te convient (15mn, 30 mn, je ne sais pas)
> Et dans le panneau de préférences, tu mets sur immédiatement.
> *
> Ordinateur ouvert, le mot de passe ne sera demandé qu'une fois l'économiseur lancé,
> Fermé, ce sera immédiat.*


L'économiseur d'écran je ne sais pas (ce que cherche à faire c'est garder les réglages de l'économiseur d'énergie à écran ses réglages par défaut tout en utilisant dans sécurité : "Exiger le mot de passe... après la suspension d'activité ou le lancement de l'économiseur d'écran" à "immédiatement" en estimant que "suspension d'activité" désigne la mise en veille _de l'ordinateur _et non de l'écran. Malheureusement Apple ne semble pas l'entendre comme ça, ce qui, à moins que j'ai loupé un train, serait complètement stupide.

J'essaie de la rejouer brève : je voudrais pouvoir continuer à utiliser des options de mise en veille de l'écran permettant d'économiser la batterie quand j'arrête de bosser sur l'ordinateur, comme ils sont par défaut, mais que la session se verrouille quand je ferme l'ordinateur.
Tel quel ce crétin verrouille l'écran dès qu'il le met en veille si je règle sur "immédiatement".


----------



## Le docteur (19 Avril 2015)

Oui, précisément : je déplore que ce ne soit pas possible, parce que niveau sécurité, c'est moyen, et qu'en prime Apple déconne sur ses formulations dans le panneau de préférence. 
La seule parade que j'ai trouvé, c'est d'installer la possibilité de verrouiller l'écran par une icône installée via le trousseau d'accès. Ca dépanne, quand je laisse l'ordinateur tout seul, mais en règle générale, je ne pense pas à l'utiliser avant de refermer l'écran.
Pour moi, c'est une grosse lacune.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Avril 2015)

Oui, mais je crois que c'est à coup de script, et je ne pense pas que ce soit forcément plus pratique. Et, comme je l'ai dit, je trouve ça complètement idiot de la part d'Apple.


----------



## da capo (19 Avril 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Oui, mais je crois que c'est à coup de script, et je ne pense pas que ce soit forcément plus pratique. Et, comme je l'ai dit, je trouve ça complètement idiot de la part d'Apple.



Je t'invite à soumettre ton pb directement à Apple.

Qui sait ? Lors de la présentation du prochain OS X, tu auras peut-être la surprise de voir ta demande parmi la centaine de nouveautés !



C'est quand même un comble, qu'en ajoutant tous les ans une bonne centaine de nouveautés, Apple ne t'ait toujours pas satisfait…
Ah, si Steve Jobs n'était pas mort…


----------



## Le docteur (19 Avril 2015)

Tu veux dire comme les demandes que j'ai déjà faites à propos :
- du dictionnaire français à la mode québécoise ? (et à celle des trois-quatre activistes français en faveur de la "réforme de 90") ?
- du retrait du clavier grec polytonique dans iOS ?

Certes, cette demande aura peut-être plus de portée que mes élucubrations de prof de philo à la con.


----------



## franCH'TIlien77 (13 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à vous tous.
Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, et pas doué pour résoudre certains problèmes sur mon MAC. Voilà donc mon souci : Je n'arrive plus à écouter des sujets en *AUDIO sur les sites *que je consulte. A priori il me manque le logiciel *Flip4mac, *j'ai voulu  l'installer, mais il est payant. Existe t-il un *logiciel gratuit.*
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## bompi (14 Mai 2015)

Pour les fichiers au format de Microsoft (WMA, WMV) tu peux utiliser VLC sous réserve qu'il n'y ait pas de DRM (gestion électronique des droits d'usage).
Dans le cas contraire, je ne connais pas de solution (Flip4Mac ne les gère pas non plus).


----------



## Le docteur (14 Mai 2015)

Ce ne serait pas plutôt Silverlight qu'il te manque ?


----------



## franCH'TIlien77 (14 Mai 2015)

J'ai voulu télécharger Silverlight et voilà ce que l'on me répond !!!!!



Hébergé par Imagesia, le meilleur hébergeur d'images du net !


----------



## Mathias170390 (14 Mai 2015)

Coucou, il faut aller dans "préférences système", puis "sécurité et confidentialité" et du devrait avoir un truc en bas de l'onglet "général" qui te laisse comme choix "ouvrir quand même" =)


----------



## Elbalo (14 Mai 2015)

Salut,
Tu n'aurais pas dû télécharger depuis Softonic je pense... mais directement depuis l'éditeur, Microsoft.
ça évite les petits "cadeaux" que l'intermédiaire peut faire.

Sinon, tu peux normalement forcer l'installation et le message d'alerte en faisant clic-droit ou pomme-clic sur ton installeur...

Et dire "ok, je prends le risque, merci de m'avoir prévenu"  

Ou paramétrer différemment ta sécurité dans les réglages...


----------



## Mathias170390 (14 Mai 2015)

J'avais pas vu "Softonic" XD, j'avoue que c'est le site que j'évite par définition, et effectivement, toujours privilégier le site de l'éditeur, ça évite les mauvaises surprises =p


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mai 2015)

La technote de chez Apple : Gatekeeper


----------



## franCH'TIlien77 (14 Mai 2015)

Mathias170390 a dit:


> J'avais pas vu "Softonic" XD, j'avoue que c'est le site que j'évite par définition, et effectivement, toujours privilégier le site de l'éditeur, ça évite les mauvaises surprises =p



J'installe le site de l'éditeur avec succé, je redémarre le mac, je vais sur mon site pour écouter l'interview et voilà le message :



Hébergé par Imagesia, le meilleur hébergeur d'images du net !


----------



## franCH'TIlien77 (14 Mai 2015)

Pas de souci, si cela peut aider. Merci déjà pour votre aide.
http://www.va-fc.com/fr/saison/breves/article/13216/VAFC-Laval-Reaction-de-D-Le-Frapper.html


----------



## Le docteur (14 Mai 2015)

Bon, j'ai aussi "module manquant". Donc, j'ai installé une ancienne version de Flip4Mac... Toujours pareil. Doit falloir la dernière.
En tout cas, c'est effectivement un module qui oblige à avoir un lecteur de .wmv (ou d'.asf)). Ca se fait rare. Silverlight (Microsoft aussi) a explosé tout le reste. Il en a profité pour exploser les sites qui utilisaient du Real Media.


----------



## franCH'TIlien77 (14 Mai 2015)

Alors je fais quoi  *le docteur SVP ???*


----------



## franCH'TIlien77 (15 Mai 2015)

Ca y est ça fonction, je peux écouter les audios en passant par *SAFARI*, allez savoir pourquoi  
Un grand *MERCI *à vous tous pour votre aide et bonne journée.


----------



## sconie (16 Mai 2015)

yosemite.... par rapport à Mavericks


bompi a dit:


> @RubenF : Fallait pas appuyer sur le bouton _Update_.


à un moment donné on est bien obligé de suivre le courant. Surtout quand on nous le rappelle tous les jours (Apple store " il y a un update disponible" tous les jours on clique sur "rappeler demain". Moi aussi pour l'instant je reste sur Mavericks sur cet ordi. J'ai vu Yosemite et moi non plus je n'ai pas été trés contente.


----------



## sconie (16 Mai 2015)

Yosemite.. quelques changements insignifiants qui n'apportent rien, comme par exemple le silence quand on augmente et diminue le son (appuyer sur shift quand on veut l'entendre) sur Mail l'option enregistrer dans iPhoto ou Photo a disparu (l'option enregistrer dans aperture est restée, bizarre) enfin tous ces petits trucs nuls. Le reste est pareil. Le plus grave c'est la disparition d'iPhoto remplacé par Photos. Un gros canular.


----------



## moderno31 (16 Mai 2015)

RubenF a dit:


> J'adorais Mavericks et je ne voulais pas du tout mettre à jour.. mais je me dis que je devrais mettre à jour un moment ou à l'autre. donc je l'ai fait..
> 
> 
> Et je suis pas content.


Moi aussi je ne suis pas convaincu. Assez méfiant même. Mais bon d'autres l'ont fait. Ça semble correct...


----------



## bompi (17 Mai 2015)

sconie a dit:


> yosemite.... par rapport à Mavericks
> 
> à un moment donné on est bien obligé de suivre le courant. Surtout quand on nous le rappelle tous les jours (Apple store " il y a un update disponible" tous les jours on clique sur "rappeler demain". Moi aussi pour l'instant je reste sur Mavericks sur cet ordi. J'ai vu Yosemite et moi non plus je n'ai pas été trés contente.


En général, je désactive les alertes de mises à jour, histoire de ne pas être dérangé.
Ainsi j'ai mis à jour il y a quelques mois mon MB blanc, de SL à Mavericks.
Et la semaine dernière, mon MBA de ML à Yosemite.

Je l'ai fait quand j'en ai eu le temps, l'envie etc. Sans me presser.


----------



## sconie (17 Mai 2015)

et comment on fait pour pour désactiver les alertes de mises à jour ?


----------



## Runjulia (17 Mai 2015)

bompi a dit:


> En général, je désactive les alertes de mises à jour, histoire de ne pas être dérangé.
> Ainsi j'ai mis à jour il y a quelques mois mon MB blanc, de SL à Mavericks.
> Et la semaine dernière, mon MBA de ML à Yosemite.
> 
> Je l'ai fait quand j'en ai eu le temps, l'envie etc. Sans me presser.



Bonjour bompi,

où as-tu trouvé Mavericks, tu avais peut-être l'installateur dans tes archives ?


----------



## mjpolo (17 Mai 2015)

Runjulia a dit:


> Bonjour bompi,
> 
> où as-tu trouvé Mavericks, tu avais peut-être l'installateur dans tes archives ?




Coucou, 
Ce n'est pas Bompi, mais je peux te répondre 
Si tu as déjà au moins une fois téléchargé Mavericks, tu pourras le récupérer de nouveau depuis AppStore, il sera affiché dans l'onglet "Achats".
Dans le cas contraire, il te faudra trouver un ami qui a un mac sous Mavericks.


----------



## mjpolo (17 Mai 2015)

sconie a dit:


> et comment on fait pour pour désactiver les alertes de mises à jour ?



Préférences Système/ App Store puis décocher "Recherche de mises à jour auto..."
tu peux aussi jeter un coup d'oeil ici


----------



## sconie (17 Mai 2015)

mjpolo a dit:


> Préférences Système/ App Store puis décocher "Recherche de mises à jour auto..."
> tu peux aussi jeter un coup d'oeil ici


ha oui.. merci


----------



## bompi (18 Mai 2015)

Je n'ai même plus besoin de répondre.


----------



## pas cnrv (23 Mai 2015)

je viens de passer un premier Mac de Snow Leopard à Yosemite....pas envie, mais pas le choix pour pouvoir installer des upgrade d'applis qui ne fonctionnent qu'avec 10.7 mini.

C'est tempête dans un verre d'eau cette mouture d'OS. Tout le monde en fait des caisses de ce "flat design", de ces effets de transparences, c'est tellement transparent qu'on finit par ne pas savoir ce que l'on a à l'écran, rien ne se détache vraiment, et c'est d'autant plus frustrant que justement ce degré de transparence n'est justement pas personnalisable dans les préférences système. Si bien que selon la couleur de l'arrière plan, celle du premier plan est modifiée, ce qui modifie l'interface dont pourtant on prend justement soin de définir les paramètres dans les préf.

du coup pour gérer cette transparence, ça pompe inutilement des ressources graphiques.

impression globale: déçu, d'autant que la remplaçante de iPhoto (je ne parle même pas d'Aperture) est un gag grotesque


----------



## pas cnrv (24 Mai 2015)

merci de cette explication sur la gestion de la transparence....planquée dans le module accessibilité!!!! en cochant l'option "réduire la transparence" c'est quand même moins pire.

pour ce qui est de Photo, je ne partage pas ta mansuétude: iPhoto et Aperture fonctionnaient très bien. Les remplacer je ne suis pas contre, mais par un produit abouti, qui est capable de faire a minima au moins aussi bien. Et on en est loin avec Photos


----------



## sconie (25 Mai 2015)

pas cnrv a dit:


> impression globale: déçu, d'autant que la remplaçante de iPhoto (je ne parle même pas d'Aperture) est un gag grotesque


On se demande vraiment pourquoi Apple a supprimé iPhoto et Aperture.. y avait urgence ou quoi ?  Franchement je suis tellement déçue par Apple à chaque nouveau OS X... On commence à avoir peur des surprises qui vont nous être réservées.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Mai 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> N'oublions pas, même si ça gueule pas mal sur yosemite, que la vraie version stable sera 10.10.5 (et 10.10.3 est déjà pas mal du tout).


10.10.4 semble vouloir améliorer d'autres bugs originels.


----------



## pas cnrv (26 Mai 2015)

ah tiens nouveau problème, avec ce soit disant merveilleux Mac OS Yosemite, et ce Safari qui se gausse de plus de 200 nouvelles fonctionnalités....que nenni, que de la gueule, du pipeau!

Maintenant avec Safari impossible de lire les fichiers Midi sur un site web.

Plus ça va, moins ça va. On se demande s'il y a un service qualité chez Apple!

Encore une embrouille comme ça, et je vire tout, je remets mon Léopard des neiges!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Mai 2015)

pas cnrv a dit:


> Maintenant avec Safari impossible de lire les fichiers Midi sur un site web.
> 
> Encore une embrouille comme ça, et je vire tout, je remets mon Léopard des neiges!


Ça date de Mountain Lion !


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ça date de Mountain Lion !


Bien vu.


----------



## pas cnrv (30 Mai 2015)

et en plus ça date de Moutain Lion. Mais y foutent quoi chez Apple à part se regarder le nombril?

Que ce soit Quick Time, des codecs, ou n'importe quoi d'autre je m'en fous. ça marche pas, c'est tout, et ça commence à ressembler de plus en plus à du PC des années 90.

Quand le ver est dans le fruit on sait ce qu'il advient de la pomme.


----------



## pas cnrv (30 Mai 2015)

le support Apple préconise d'installer Quicktime 7.6.6, ce que j'ai fait
Mais cela ne fonctionne pas, car l'installation semble fictive, vu qu'il y a déjà la version 10.4 de Quicktime, elle n'est pas écrasée par la 7.6.6.....ça m'énerve


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Mai 2015)

J'ai le plugin 7.7.3 dans la Bibliothèque de Macintosh HD de mon Yosemite, et mon Safari ne lit pas les MIDI

= le lien que j'ai donné plus haut invite à quelques lignes dans le Terminal et à une modification de plist pour que le plugin devienne actif (ce que je n'ai pas fait).


Chrome a évolué récemment.


----------



## sconie (30 Mai 2015)

pas cnrv a dit:


> et en plus ça date de Moutain Lion. Mais y foutent quoi chez Apple à part se regarder le nombril?
> 
> Que ce soit Quick Time, des codecs, ou n'importe quoi d'autre je m'en fous. ça marche pas, c'est tout, et ça commence à ressembler de plus en plus à du PC des années 90.
> 
> Quand le ver est dans le fruit on sait ce qu'il advient de la pomme.


faut reconnaître que Apple ne s'améliore pas avec les années.. à chaque nouveau OS X les choses nouvelles sont les bons trucs qui ont disparu.


----------



## pas cnrv (30 Mai 2015)

nouvelle découverte avec ces fichiers midi, et c'est totalement déconcertant:

je vais dans mail, je crée un nouveau mail, et je fais glisser déposer d'un fichier midi
et oh miracle, le fichier est lisible sans aucun problème.

mais ça s'arrête là...parce que je m'envoie le mail à moi même, et une fois reçu, le fichier midi n'est plus lisible. Il n'est plus lisible non plus dans le mail une fois expédié. Donc la lecture fonctionne mais pendant l'écriture du mail.

Conclusion: il y a bien le bon codec de je ne sais pas quoi qq part, Mail sait le trouver le faire fonctionner, mais à l'écriture du mail uniquement. Bref les ingrédients sont là en cuisine, mais le cuistot Apple ne connaît que fast food et micro ondes!


----------



## pas cnrv (30 Mai 2015)

Aller ça continue les emmerdes avec Yosemite....

par exemple sur ce site https://www.synology.com/fr-fr/company/video_gallery/File_sync_sharing impossible de lire les vidéos....pourquoi? j'en sais rien, pas de message d'erreur, la tête de lecture avance, mais aucune image....rrrrrrrr!!!

et puis je me suis rendu compte que ce soit disant merveilleux Safari, n'a plus la touche retour arrière pour revenir à page précédente. il y a bien ce tuto qui était pour Mountain Lion http://www.macg.co/2012/07/astuce-s...courci-pour-revenir-à-la-page-précédente-5497 que j'ai fait pas à pas....mais ça ne marche pas (est ce dû au fait que ce soit Yosemite).

La politique d'Apple semble consister à virer tout ce qui marche bien depuis des lustres et de prétendre réinventer l'eau chaude, pour finalement ne servir un truc même pas tiédasse.


----------



## Locke (30 Mai 2015)

pas cnrv a dit:


> par exemple sur ce site https://www.synology.com/fr-fr/company/video_gallery/File_sync_sharing impossible de lire les vidéos....pourquoi? j'en sais rien, pas de message d'erreur, la tête de lecture avance, mais aucune image....rrrrrrrr!!!


Et bien sous Yosemite 10.10.3 et Safari 8.0.6 je n'ai aucun problème avec ton site et encore moins pour lire toutes les vidéos. 

Et pour le retour arrière, avec une Magic Mouse, un glissement d'un doigt vers la gauche suffit, c'est magique.


----------



## pas cnrv (31 Mai 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Et pour le retour arrière, avec une Magic Mouse, un glissement d'un doigt vers la gauche suffit, c'est magique.



ce que je condamne c'est l'attitude d'Apple qui sous couvert d'annonces d'améliorations d'OS, de nouvelles fonctionnalités etc, ne rend visible que tout ce qui a été supprimé de bien des précédentes versions. Le glissement de doigt c'est peut être magique, mais j'en veux pas, je veux garder la touche arrière.

Imagine que tous les quatre matins il te faille réapprendre des raccourcis clavier de base, des choses qui avec le temps sont devenues tellement naturelles qu'on les considère comme ayant toujours exister, et ne pouvant pas disparaitre.

L'attitude d'Apple est de plus en plus totalitariste, n'offrant plus la liberté de choisir qui était si précieuse au coeur de ce cher Steve. C'est de plus en plus tout le monde dans le même moule, chacun devant marcher dans les traces de celui qui le précède.


----------



## mjpolo (31 Mai 2015)

pas cnrv a dit:


> L'attitude d'Apple est de plus en plus totalitariste, n'offrant plus la liberté de choisir qui était si précieuse au coeur de ce cher Steve. C'est de plus en plus tout le monde dans le même moule, chacun devant marcher dans les traces de celui qui le précède.




Je dirais qu'Apple a toujours été
plus ou moins totalitariste, chez eux ça se dit "progressiste"


----------



## Shervane (31 Mai 2015)

Et ben moi je suis content de Yosemite... Y a juste des lenteurs avec mail ... Sur mon Mac Pro de 2006 ... Je n'ai aucun des soucis que vous énoncé tous (clean installe et ajout des plug-in après coup) ... Cela fait longtemps que je n'utilise plus QuickTime qui converti à chaque fois (me gonfle) et VLC lis quasiment tout ... Ma télé aussi ... Ok qu'apple veuille imposé le mpg4 mais merde a la lecture !? ... 
Depuis Yosemite j'ai retrouvé mon Mac Pro du premier jour ... Véloce et rapide pour un vieillard non supporté et en plus ma carte esata est supporté en native ce qui n'était pas le cas avant ... 
Ensuite il ne faut pas oublier qu'apple est en convergence (Microsoft la déjà fait) ... Mobile = camion sur le bureau ... Et si iPad pro un jour ce sera le départ d'un système unique et unifié... Rappeler vous Mac OS 10 ... Le tout premier  lent bugger et rien dedans ... Heureusement qu'os 9 tournait ... On en revient un peu la ... Le mobile ne sachant pas encore tout faire apple réduit la voilure du grand os x  ...


----------



## da capo (31 Mai 2015)

s'énerve tout seul a dit:


> rale, rale, etc



Gonflant, long, répétitif…

Si j'explose le radiateur de ma voiture lors d'un accident, après, je ne fais pas un procès au constructeur parce que le moteur chauffe.

Revois ton installation et reviens plus tard.

En passant, change de pseudo.


----------



## adixya (31 Mai 2015)

pas cnrv a dit:


> L'attitude d'Apple est de plus en plus totalitariste, n'offrant plus la liberté de choisir qui était si précieuse au coeur de ce cher Steve. C'est de plus en plus tout le monde dans le même moule, chacun devant marcher dans les traces de celui qui le précède.



On parle bien du même Steve Jobs qui ne voulait pas de flash sur iOS, pas d'applis d'autres développeurs qu'Apple sur le premier iPhone ? Pas de prise usb, pas d'extension de mémoire sauf à payer et pas de batterie amovible ?


----------



## bompi (1 Juin 2015)

Oui, je crois bien qu'il s'agit du même.


----------



## sconie (1 Juin 2015)

*s'énerve tout seul a dit: ↑

rale, rale, etc*


da capo a dit:


> Gonflant, long, répétitif…
> 
> Si j'explose le radiateur de ma voiture lors d'un accident, après, je ne fais pas un procès au constructeur parce que le moteur chauffe.


Ça fait pas longtemps que ça rale (en ce qui me concerne en tout cas) J'ai toujours trouvé Apple et ses Mac super. J'en faisais l'éloge constamment autour de moi. Plus maintenant.... depuis...disons... debut Yosemite... Apple me fait penser à ces magasins et ces supermarchés qui changent l'emplacement de leurs rayons si bien que du jour au lendemain on ne sait plus où se trouve les trucs qu'on a l'habitude de voir au même endroit.... Des changements mais pas beaucoup d'amélioration hélas!


----------



## rbart (1 Juin 2015)

Il n'y a pas grand chose de changé dans Yosemite par rapport à Mavericks qui change l'habitude des utilisateurs...
Tout est au même endroit et marche à peu près pareil.
Après, si vous ne voulez pas mettre à jour, il est possible de ne pas le faire et de rester sous Mavericks, ML ou autre.
Il faut bien un peu de nouveauté, de fraîcheur, on ne peut pas rester tout le temps dans un monde figé.


----------



## pas cnrv (2 Juin 2015)

@da capo 
ben justement mon install a été entièrement faite réalisée par un SAV agrée Apple.....

Et non je n'ai pas explosé le radiateur de ma voiture....mais je râlerais de la même manière si en cas de remplacement le constructeur m'imposait un soit disant modèle qui s'avérait perfectible et moins performant. Mais si toi ça ne te dérange pas que la commande des essuies glaces soit inversée avec celle des phares quand tu reprends ta voiture, tant mieux....et cela expliquerait alors bien des comportements sur les routes (heureusement tout le monde ne confie pas sa voiture à ton garagiste).

Le plus regrettable est que finalement tu ne sois pas capable d'apporter une solution au problème exposé. C'est dommage car sans doute, d'autres que moi aimeraient bien récupérer la touche backspace comme retour à la page précédente dans Safari.


----------



## pas cnrv (2 Juin 2015)

@rbart 
je suis passé directement de Snow Leopard à Yosemite.


----------



## bompi (2 Juin 2015)

pas cnrv a dit:


> @rbart
> je suis passé directement de Snow Leopard à Yosemite.


Par mise à jour ? Ou installation propre ?

Dans tout les cas, bien veiller à prendre des versions à jour et compatible pour tous le éléments logiciels : applications, pilotes, extensions diverses etc.


----------



## mjpolo (2 Juin 2015)

pas cnrv a dit:


> @da capo
> ben justement mon install a été entièrement faite réalisée par un SAV agrée Apple.....



...clean a priori et, de toute façon, au SAV Apple ils ne peuvent pas se tromper


----------



## sconie (6 Juin 2015)

pas trés encourageant tout ça


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2015)

De mon côté j'ai remarqué que, depuis que j'ai installé la 10.10.3 sur mon (vieux) MacBook Pro, le bloutouff est coincé au retour de veille et rien n'y fait pour le ramener à la vie (RIP), sinon un redémarrage.
Mon premier _vrai_ bug avec Yosemite...


----------



## mjpolo (11 Juin 2015)

bompi a dit:


> De mon côté j'ai remarqué que, depuis que j'ai installé la 10.10.3 sur mon (vieux) MacBook Pro, *le bloutouff est coincé au retour de veille *et rien n'y fait pour le ramener à la vie (RIP), sinon un redémarrage.
> Mon *premier vrai bug avec Yosemite*...



Pas grave, El CAPITAN arrive pour régler toussa, toussa....


----------



## rbart (12 Juin 2015)

Parce que les optimisations d'El Capitan correspondent à une grosse refonte du coeur du sous-système graphique.
Ca nécessite aussi de nouvelles API, sûrement des MAJ de logiciels d'autres éditeurs pour prendre en compte ces changements.
Ca ne se fait pas en un claquement de doigts.


----------



## Average Joe (12 Juin 2015)

Je risque de rester sous Mavericks encore un moment, à en juger par tout ce que je lis sur Yosemite dont l'apparence me plaît toujours aussi peu. Ce lassant Helvetica perpétuel, le dock 2D d'avant Léopard,   les boutons radio transformés en simples taches rondes de couleur, sans plus pour moi. Pourtant Mav' n'est pas parfait non plus, peut-être même aurais-je dû rester sous Mountain Lion en définitive. Mais cela permettait à mes deux Mac d'être d'équerre l'un avec l'autre pour faciliter les partages.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Juin 2015)

rbart a dit:


> Ca nécessite aussi de nouvelles API, sûrement des MAJ de logiciels d'autres éditeurs pour prendre en compte ces changements.



C'est ce que MacG décrivait cette semaine.


----------



## GGERARD (17 Juin 2015)

Yosemite: la galère!!
j'aurais tout essayé avec un iMac 16 Go neuf depuis 1 an et quand je dis tout c'est tout et,en plus, avec l'aide de la hot-line Apple!!
Hé bien aujourd'hui encore.. au moins 6 fermetures au moyen de la touche à l'arrière de l'iMac!
tous les jours une véritable cata! La roue multicolore sans arrêt, avec ou sans WiFi etc..etc... que ce soit en étant simplement sur internet ou sur une appli. quelconque ( Word, excel, photo ou tout autre chose.)
Mail bloque sans raison, firefox ne marche plus, je ne sais pas pourquoi, Safari rame etc...).Ça devient quand même pesant à la longue.
Le réveil bloque après une pause, pourquoi, allez savoir pourquoi...
Voilà, j'ai tout essayé et ça ne fonctionne pas comme ça le devrait.
Alors j'attends.... la suite.... mais ça m'use.... alors que jadis, sous Mountain Lion ou Snow Leopard, ça marchait tout seul sans problème.
Vive le progrès... plus vite.. plus vite...plus vite et rien de bon au final.
GGERARD


----------



## mjpolo (17 Juin 2015)

GGERARD a dit:


> Yosemite: la galère!!
> j'aurais tout essayé avec un iMac 16 Go neuf depuis 1 an et quand je dis tout c'est tout et,en plus, avec l'aide de la hot-line Apple!!
> Hé bien aujourd'hui encore.. au moins 6 fermetures au moyen de la touche à l'arrière de l'iMac!
> tous les jours une véritable cata! La roue multicolore sans arrêt, avec ou sans WiFi etc..etc... que ce soit en étant simplement sur internet ou sur une appli. quelconque ( Word, excel, photo ou tout autre chose.)
> ...




Heuu... c'est quand même pas CET iMac qui marchait bien sous SL ou ML et plus maintenant, hein?
Si j'ai bien compris tu l'a acheté sous Yosemite...eh bien, moi, je n'aurais pas attendu aussi longtemps, il aurait été illico renvoyé là où il a été acheté!
Ta machine ne marche pas bien, point! Peut-être à cause d'un des composants, difficile de dire d'où vient le problème, mais ce n'est pas à l'acheteur de subir de tels déconvenues.
Yosemite est loin d'être parfait, certes, mais on peut largement travailler dessus au quotidien. D'après mon expérience et des manipulations des iMac 21,5" dans plusieurs boutiques, ce que tu décris ici est tout à fait ANORMAL! Chez moi, cette machine n'aurait pas passé Noël.


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2015)

Soit il y a un problème matériel sous-jacent et, effectivement il n'y aura qu'une solution : le remplacement de la pièce défectueuse (RAM, carte mère, carte graphique etc.).
Soit tu installes à chaque fois un composant qui met le bazar, volontairement ou non. L'iMac se comporte bizarrement même sans rien installer d'autre que le système ?


----------



## Locke (18 Juin 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Sur la 10.10.4 beta chez moi, TimeMachine ne fait plus les sauvegardes locales ... si je reste 5 jours sans connecter mon DD externe, la sauvegarde TM qui suit ne propose rien de sauvegardé pendant ces 5 jours !
> 
> Il commence à me chatouiller sévère ce putain de yosemite !!!


Pourquoi tu te plains, c'est une version bêta, il faut bien en assumer les conséquences.


----------



## Locke (18 Juin 2015)

GGERARD a dit:


> j'aurais tout essayé avec un iMac 16 Go neuf depuis 1 an


Donc livré avec Mavericks.

Tu as fait comment pour passer de Mavericks vers Yosemite, une installation par dessus ou une clean install ?


----------



## Locke (18 Juin 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Une beta à partir de la 10.10.3 qui introduit de nouveaux bugs, tu trouves ça rassurant toi ?


Par défaut, sur une bêta que je teste, je n'installe jamais mes logiciels, vu qu'il faudra éventuellement une MAJ et surtout je ne travaille jamais avec des documents précieux. J'en évalue les avantages et les inconvénients avant de me décider à installer une version finale stable.


----------



## Locke (18 Juin 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Et oui mais avec Yosemite; on est dans un cas de figure inédit, je suis obligé d'utiliser une beta pour pouvoir travailler normalement avec mon MB Air sinon je m'en serais volontiers passer !


Inédit, surement pas. Tu as eu forcément un problème que tu n'as pas résolu au tout début de l'installation de ta version officielle de Yosemite. Patiente encore un peu, la version 10.10.4 finale ne saurait plus tarder.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Juin 2015)

GGERARD a dit:


> j'ai tout essayé


Vraiment tout ?


----------



## GGERARD (18 Juin 2015)

Bonsoir,
arrêtez de philosopher!! Je sais qu'on est en période d'examen mais bon.
C'est un forum où on essaye d'avoir de l'aide, pas d'être démoli!
Quand je dis tout c'est tout: avec l'aide de la hot line en plus.. j'espère qu'ils sont à la hauteur quand même!
Nettoyage de la base, prise en main de mon ordinateur par la hot line avec mon accord, clean install, install par dessus, démarrage en mode sans échec, avec ou sans WiFi etc... il reste quelque chose les experts? Je ne parle pas des re-créations de comptes admin...
Avec la 10.10.3 cela avait l'air de fonctionner à peu près... mais avec la 10.10.4 c'est reparti pour un tour.
Donc, je fais avec! Aujourd'hui après une nouvelle réparation des permissions et vérification du Disque ( il n'y a rien d'anormal ), cela semble aller mieux.... A suivre...
Je continue de penser qu'il y a quand même une interférence entre le Wifi et le Bluetooth qui perturbe le fonctionnement normal.
Même sans le Wifi, je me fais quelque fois jeter ( blocage, sortie avec écran noir, roue multicolore, souris gelée) mais c'est vraiment aléatoire.
Voilà pourquoi je regrette aussi les anciens systèmes qui fonctionnaient normalement.
Je sais aussi que je peux ramener mon iMac où je l'ai acheté ou dans un Apple store ( je suis couvert par l'Apple Care en plus ) mais ce n'est pas un problème matériel et il n'y a pas de bricolage sur mon ordi. Tout est sain.
Je ne suis pas un petit novice non plus...
Si vous avez une idée, je suis preneur... pas de critique SVP.
GGERARD


----------



## mjpolo (18 Juin 2015)

GGERARD a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> arrêtez de philosopher!! Je sais qu'on est en période d'examen mais bon.
> C'est un forum où on essaye d'avoir de l'aide, pas d'être démoli!
> Quand je dis tout c'est tout: avec l'aide de la hot line en plus.. j'espère qu'ils sont à la hauteur quand même!
> ...



Les idées on t'en a données quelques unes, non? Aucun pb matériel?... c'est toi qui le dit (et les techniciens de chez Apple, mais ils ne 
passent pas non plus tous leurs nuits à bidouiller toutes les machines, hein ;-)..)...moi ce que j'en pense, je l'i déjà dit aussi. Suis pas novice non plus et si j'ai l'AppleCare ma machine doit fonctionner correctement, point barre.

Dans ton cas, puisque toutes les tentatives ont échoué, renvoi chez Apple direct et demande d'"obligation de résultat", sinon changement de l'ordinateur, point__. 

Autre solution, puisque tout allait bien avec "les" systèmes précédents, tu repasses sur Mav ou ML


----------



## Locke (19 Juin 2015)

GGERARD a dit:


> arrêtez de philosopher!! Je sais qu'on est en période d'examen mais bon.





Locke a dit:


> Donc livré avec Mavericks.
> 
> Tu as fait comment pour passer de Mavericks vers Yosemite, une installation par dessus ou une clean install ?


Ben non, mais tu ne réponds pas à cette simple question, qui expliquerait dans une certaine mesure ce qui se produit.


----------



## Shervane (19 Juin 2015)

Rien ne vaut une clean installe d'un nouveau système ... 
Et ceux qui pensent bosser avec une version bêta d'un système quelqu'il soit sont très con ... On ne bosse pas sur des bêta c'est en cours de développement ... C'est juste fait pour tester !!!!!! Par pour en faire un système principale et oui une bêta est bugger c'est d'ailleurs le but des bêta .... Chasser les bug avant de présenter la gold .... ( qui est censé être debuggee  coucou Yosemite ) 
Vivement 10.11


----------



## Locke (19 Juin 2015)

On va se calmer, reprendre ses esprits et tenir des propos corrects. Ne vous en déplaise, même si on n'est pas d'accord avec quelqu'un, on ne verse pas dans la vulgarité de bas étage. Messieurs, merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2015)

On notera quand même que *GGERARD* indique que :


> <...>Avec la 10.10.3 cela avait l'air de fonctionner à peu près... mais avec la 10.10.4 c'est reparti pour un tour.<...>


Je ne sais pas pour quelle raison il a installé une bêta sur un système qui marchait "à peu près" mais ça n'était malheureusement pas judicieux.

Mais ce n'est pas grave : il a sans aucun doute fait un clone de son système sous 10.10.3 pour pouvoir revenir à un état où cela fonctionne "à peu près" en espérant mieux avec 10.11.


----------



## Shervane (19 Juin 2015)

@drago
Mais alors lui il en tient une couche ....
Ma remarque n'était nullement directive ... C'est une remarque dite d'ordre général ... Si tu le prends pour toi c'est qu'il y a une forte raison derrière ... On ne réagi pas un post généraliste ainsi monsieur ... 
Bien entendu que ma remarque défonce des portes ouvertes ... Mais apparement certains n'ont toujours pas compris que l'on install pas une bêta en lieu et place d'un système fonctionnel !!!! C'est tout ce que dis mon poste ...
@Locke oui je me suis "emporté" mais des mecs qui ne réfléchissent pas une seconde et qui après viennent se plaindre de leurs connerie dsl mais je sature ... Cf mon taff ... 
@bompi oui il faut espérer qu'il ai utilisé TM pour les sauvegarde ... Depuis que j'utilise TM au taff ça m'a sauvé de pas mal de situation ... (Voir les utilisateurs que j'ai bonjour surtout les blondes dsl du stéréotype mais celle la, elle en vaut 100) ...


----------



## GGERARD (19 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à tous, 
veuillez m'excuser d'avoir mis le feu à cette discussion... ce n'était pas ce que je recherchais.
Pour mon passage de Maverick à Yosemite, je suis passé 2 fois par une clean install ( la première avait foiré ).
Pour le passage à la 10.10.4, comme nous en sommes à la 6ème bêta ... je me suis lancé ( la prochaine fois j'attendrai!!) car j'en avais un peu marre des ennuis WiFi récupérés avec les versions précédentes de Yosemite même si la 10.10.3 allait beaucoup mieux.... Mais je ne suis pas là pour me justifier!
Concernant " Les Cons ", je retourne gentiment le compliment à ceux qui l'ont utilisé...... et j'en resterai là par politesse.
Merci à ceux qui ont sincèrement essayé de m'aider.
GGERARD


----------



## GGERARD (19 Juin 2015)

J'avais oublié pour Bompi:
oui effectivement j'ai un clone bootable ( CCC ) de la version précédente ainsi qu'une sauvegarde complète avec Time Machine.
Merci
GGERARD


----------



## Locke (19 Juin 2015)

GGERARD a dit:


> veuillez m'excuser d'avoir mis le feu à cette discussion... ce n'était pas ce que je recherchais.


On a compris, du moins certains. 

Et pour la question que je posais depuis le début en réponse #1404.


----------



## mjpolo (19 Juin 2015)

GGERARD a dit:


> Yosemite: la galère!!
> j'aurais tout essayé avec un iMac 16 Go neuf depuis 1 an alors que jadis, *sous Mountain Lion ou Snow Leopard, ça marchait tout seul *sans problème.
> GGERARD



Une idée: ton iMac d'un an pourrait bien booter sous ML, alors fais un test et si ça marche comme tu veux, reste comme cela et fais l'impasse sur Yosemite. 
Puis, dans qqs mois tu retenteras "the captain" qui pourrait s'avérer LE bon Os d'Apple pour les qqs années à venir.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Juin 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Et pour la question que je posais depuis le début en réponse #1404.


Et s'il y a eu simple mise à niveau (ou clean install avec migration en vrac), relire mon post #1409.


----------



## GGERARD (19 Juin 2015)

Bonsoir,
Si, si dragao13 , cela a aussi été fait et tout est normal, aucune anomalie.
Je patiente..Je vous tiendrai au courant.
Mais je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas, quand vous allez sur d'autres forums ( Apple - Mac Rumors - Consomac etc..) beaucoup d'utilisateurs ont des problèmes identiques et ils en parlent ouvertement sans pour autant se faire traiter de C....
Merci pour ton aide.
GGERARD


----------



## GGERARD (19 Juin 2015)

Pour François,
Clean Install et ré-installation de fichiers un par un et application une par une avec test à chaque fois. ( pas de recopie globale )
Merci pour ton aide également
GGERARD


----------



## Ami74 (20 Juin 2015)

Bonjour...
J'ai mis très longtemps avant de passer sur Yosemite...car mon imac 27 de 2010 ne devait pas supporter le téléchargement de 5,65 go...
Et vu les résultats catastrophique de 80% des utilisateurs je n'avais pas osé franchir le pas et rester sur 10.6.8....!
Et puis la semaine dernière j'ai tenté le téléchargement avec la mise a jours de Apple store... et en wifi !
Je ne le regrette pas, ça marche très bien...petit bémol de temps a autre que je corrige...
J'en suis satisfait...


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2015)

Ami74 a dit:


> Bonjour...
> J'ai mis très longtemps avant de passer sur Yosemite...car mon imac 27 de 2010 ne devait pas supporter le téléchargement de 5,65 go...
> Et vu les résultats catastrophique de 80% des utilisateurs je n'avais pas osé franchir le pas et rester sur 10.6.8....!
> Et puis la semaine dernière j'ai tenté le téléchargement avec la mise a jours de Apple store... et en wifi !
> ...


Oiseau rare : quelqu'un qui semble ne pas avoir de raisons de se plaindre.


GGERARD a dit:


> Pour François,
> Clean Install et ré-installation de fichiers un par un et application une par une avec test à chaque fois. ( pas de recopie globale )
> Merci pour ton aide également
> GGERARD


Et les problèmes arrivent quand ? Dès l'installation du système nu ? Après l'installation d'une application en particulier ?


----------



## pas cnrv (27 Juin 2015)

mjpolo a dit:


> Pas grave, El CAPITAN arrive pour régler toussa, toussa....



en vérité le simple fait qu'Apple ait eu besoin d'annoncer l'arrivée de ce futur "capitaine courage" est l'aveu que Yosemite est une belle daube....c'est lent, tout ce qui marchait bien avant a été au mieux remplacé par des bugs, au pire carrément supprimé.

Dernières découvertes:
 - branchement de mon APN sur l'iMac en Yosemite: le finder ne fait pas les fichiers photos ni vidéos. Alors que le même APN, branché sur un vieux MacBook en SL, donne une vision claire et complète des tous les fichiers de la carte mémoire. Explications: sous Yosemite, il faut "ouvrir" le paquet!!!!

 - l'affichage du nombre de mails non lus dans le dock n'est pas fiable du tout. Le petit flat ne se met pas à jour

 - Safari (soit disant totalement revu pour être une bête de course....) tellement plus rapide que FF et Chrome, qu'il refuse le téléchargement de fichiers. Obligé de faire la manip depuis mon vieux MB en 10.6.8


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2015)

pas cnrv a dit:


> en vérité le simple fait qu'Apple ait eu besoin d'annoncer l'arrivée de ce futur "capitaine courage" est l'aveu que Yosemite est une belle daube....



Comme chaque année à l'occasion de la WWDC. 

Le reste de ton message procède de la mauvaise foi (comme ci-dessus) ou de l'incompétence de base du râleur compulsif.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2015)

Apple n'a eu besoin de rien et la présentation de El Capitan n'est l'aveu de rien du tout. Elle annonce et présente le prochain OS X à chaque WWDC. Y'a qu'en 2008 qu'elle a fait l'impasse pour cause d'iPhone et elle a présenté deux fois Leopard (WWDC 2006 et WDCC 2007). Depuis 2011, c'est un nouvel OS X par an, à chaque réunion des développeurs.

D'ailleurs, pour contredire votre vision négative des choses, repassez-vous le keynote de la WWDC et regardez les chiffres d'adoption de 10.10 Yosemite à ce jour. C'est carton plein.

Concernant, Yosemite, il semble qu'Apple ait un peu trop chargé la barque par rapport au hardware disponible, surtout sur la gestion graphique. Plus d'effets à gérer sur un hardware vieux de six ans chez certains, ou avec des résolutions de malades pour d'autres. Ajoutez à cela l'habituel retard dans l'optimisation des pilotes graphiques.

Et puis qu'une machine soit compatible avec un nouvel OS ne veut pas dire qu'elle va s'en porter mieux. D'après moi, toute machine qui se tape de la DDR2 avec de la GDRR3 (sans parler du disque à 5400) ne devrait raisonnablement pas dépasser Mountain Lion.
_
Metal_ est la clef technologique qui semble-t-il va permettre à El Capitan d'améliorer la gestion de l'interface. Tant mieux, pour les anciennes machines et surtout pour les dernières nées avec leurs écrans Retina, mais ne vous attendez surtout pas qu'il arrive sans accrocs dès 10.11.0.

Ceux qui se plaignent de 10.10 n'avaient qu'à rester en 10.9. Y'a pas un pistolet sur la tempe qui force à l'upgrade. C'est votre choix.


Parenthèse sur _Vista_ : le gros problème avec _Vista_ fut que les constructeurs ont triché et Microsoft aussi sous leur pression. Ils ont déclaré _Vista capable_ des machines qui ne l'étaient pas ou alors dans la version la plus simplifiée. Ça, plus quelques problèmes propres à l'OS de Redmont et la réputation de _Vista_ était faite, surtout face à un XP SP3 stable et bien implanté. L'échec de Vista est surtout sa faible adoption par les clients de Microsoft. Mais bon, la vie de Windows, je m'en carre comme de ma première paire de chaussettes, ses problématiques ne sont absolument pas comparables à celles d'OS X.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2015)

Il y a un monde entre signaler des dysfonctionnements et pousser des cris d'orfraies. Ce monde s'appelle la _mesure_, on y accède par la _raison_.

Qualifier Yosemite de "daube", le comparer à Vista, je n'appelle pas cela signaler des dysfonctionnements. Ça n'éclaire personne. Ça alimente le FUD.

Mavericks était gratuit, Yosemite est gratuit. Ça n'empêche pas que la très grande majorité est passée de l'un à l'autre et y est restée.

Ce n'est pas parce qu'une minorité (et pas 80%) essaye de faire le buzz qu'elle détient la vérité.

Ceux qui ont le click compulsif qu'ils assument ou qu'ils consultent. Une upgrade ça se prépare. On le dit depuis la nuit des temps d'OS X.

Yosemite est un très bon OS X, nonobstant ses problèmes avec discoveryd (qui ne m'affectent plus depuis 10.10.2). Il est très agréable à utiliser au quotidien.

Le petit rafraîchissement d'interface, passé le premier choc, est bienvenu. Le Dock 2D ça me fait un retour aux sources. La transparence des menus, au bout du compte, je m'en fiche un peu, je ne la remarque même pas. Je ne subis aucun bug rédhibitoire depuis 10.10.3.

J'attends 10.10.4 mais sans impatience. Je ne confonds pas El Capitan avec le messie.

Pour ceux qui ne supportent pas les bugs, au point que ça semble les transformer en incroyable Hulk, je l'ai dit dans un autre fil, je le redis ici : attendez les versions 10.x.5 pour faire la mise à niveau et le monde Apple vous semblera un paradis. Et c'est valable aussi pour El Capitan.


----------



## Locke (27 Juin 2015)

Pas mieux et donc rien à ajouter.


----------



## Locke (27 Juin 2015)

J'ai toujours un clone clean depuis Lion, donc j'ai fait pire que toi, en démarrant de Lion puis MAJ avec Mountain Lion/Mavericks et enfin Yosemite. Comment expliquer que dans un iMac 27 de 2011, je n'ai eu pour ainsi dire aucun couac ? Hormis des MAJ pour mes logiciels, je n'ai rien de particulier à signaler.

Le pire est à venir, j'aime voir comment ça se passe avec mon MBP de 2010. Normalement on ne fait pas ce genre de clonage, mais je me suis amusé a cloner mon MBP avec un clone de mon iMac sous Yosemite qui est passé par les 4 versions de OS X. Miracle ou coup de chance ? Pourquoi je n'ai rien à dire a par quelques ajustements minimes de logiciels ?

Ma passion étant la 3D avec C4D, pour moi il est hors de question de travailler avec une version d'OS X bancale, mais lors d'une installation clean ou pas _(MAJ)_, je mets un point d'honneur à ce que ma version soit exempte de tout problème _(du moins j'essaye)_.


----------



## GGERARD (27 Juin 2015)

Bonsoir 
_* "Comment expliquer que dans un iMac 27 de 2011, je n'ai eu pour ainsi dire aucun couac"
Pour ainsi dire !!!*_
moi, je peux vous dire que des Couacs, j'en ai eus... et je ne suis pas le seul!
-Wifi
-écran noir
-redémarrage sur Mavericks alors que je suis sur Yosemite... allez chercher pourquoi...( hier encore )
-souris qui fige
-roue multicolore avec impossibilité de redémarrer sans appuyer sur le bouton arrière
et puis... j'en passe et des meilleures... oui je sais, ou bien je suis un bleu ( d'aucuns n'étaient pas nés quand j'ai commencé à m'intéresser à l'informatique ) ou bien mon Ordi est une daube ( neuf avec 16 Go de Ram ) ...et puis je me lasse...
Alors Yosemite c'est quoi? une bêta de Le Capitan?
Jamais je n'ai utilisé un OS comme celui là. Une désolation pour ce qui me concerne ... mais ce n'est que mon avis!
Pour info, j'ai toujours un petit portable 13" sous Mavericks qui fonctionne comme une horloge (avec 2 Go de RAM ) et un iMac 17" sous ML, une horloge également, jamais une coupure WiFi pourtant sur le même réseau...
Pourquoi je suis passé sur Yosemite? ... pour faire comme tout le monde quand une nouveauté se présente. Si un nouvel OS sort c'est qu'il est sensé être meilleur que le précédent ou bien à quoi servirait-il?
Celui qui n'avance pas recule.... mais parfois, à chercher à avancer trop vite, effectivement on peut aussi reculer!!
Bonsoir
GGERARD


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2015)

GGERARD a dit:


> Bonsoir
> _* "Comment expliquer que dans un iMac 27 de 2011, je n'ai eu pour ainsi dire aucun couac"
> Pour ainsi dire !!!*_
> moi, je peux vous dire que des Couacs, j'en ai eus... et je ne suis pas le seul!
> ...



Merci d'illustrer aussi bien mon propos.

Upgrade sans conscience n'est que ruine du macuser. 

Je ne sais pas, mais quand on installe un OS X, y'en a pas un deuxième en dessous qui fait de la résistance, à moins de s'y prendre comme un sagouin.

Quand on lit ça, on se dit que ça devait déjà pas être beau au départ sur le DD interne. Et je parle même pas des machins exotiques qui ne devaient pas être à jour. 

Travail de cochon vraisemblablement mais c'est toujours la faute de l'OS ou de la machine. On ne se remet jamais en cause. Et si la bêta c'était vous ? 

Une bonne _clean_ au lieu de "je me lasse"… non ? Bah! S'il s'agit de jeter le manche après la cognée, il est sûr que cela ne risque pas de s'arranger. 

Après, chacun fait comme il veut. J'ai un iMac qui tourne très bien avec Yosemite, sans avoir fait grand chose de particulier que virer l'incompatible, mais à chacun ses goûts. Y'en a qui préfèrent les emmerdes. 


Au fait, un iMac 17", sous Mountain Lion… 

Là, j'ai un gros doute sur la véracité du propos ou du moins sur son exactitude. Ces machines (production arrêtée en 2007) ne sont, au plus, compatibles qu'avec 10.7 Lion. 


Pour la question WiFi de Yosemite, la cause est connue, documentée, et résolue dans la bêta de 10.10.4 : discoveryd.
http://www.macg.co/os-x/2015/01/les-aleas-du-nouveau-service-de-dns-dans-yosemite-86697
http://www.macg.co/os-x/2015/05/ave...lement-discoveryd-adieu-aux-bugs-reseau-89101
http://www.igen.fr/ios/2015/06/discoveryd-disparait-aussi-dios-9-et-dos-x-el-capitan-91607

Perso, je n'ai jamais nié l'importance de ce bug et la nuisance qu'il procure à tout ceux qui doivent l'affronter. Perso, je l'ai expérimenté entre 10.10.1 et 10.10.2 avec ma Time Capsule et s'était très très désagréable. En WiFi sur un portable, je reviens à 10.9.5 tout simplement et j'attends que ça se passe. 

Pour le MBP 13" tu as bien raison, reste comme ça, y'a rien qui presse. Mon MBP 15" est toujours en Mountain Lion et se porte très bien.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> dont la beta actuelle marche déjà mieux que Yosemite


Voilà encore de l'exagération.

La bêta ne marche pas mieux que Yosemite. Elle semble améliorer certains aspects mais ce n'est en aucun cas un OS de travail. Trop de logiciels sont incompatibles, trop de choses sont en chantier. Ça ne se compare même pas.

Ce que tu proposes c'est de retomber dans les mêmes travers : passer encore une fois d'un OS X stable à un OS X en devenir. Mêmes causes, mêmes effets, mêmes râleurs impuissants.

Vous ne voulez pas de bugs, passez à Yosemite au moment de la sortie d'El Capitan.

Je rappelle qu'avant sa sortie, les bêta-testeurs de Yosemite n'en disaient que du bien. Forcément, leur champ d'application était trop réduit pour en déceler les problèmes sous-jacents.


----------



## Locke (28 Juin 2015)

GGERARD a dit:


> -redémarrage sur Mavericks alors que je suis sur Yosemite...


Vite un marabout, un exorciste. 

Allez, je vais aller bronzer ça me changer les idées, parce que...ben rien.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2015)

Blablabla


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2015)

Mais il me vient une question. Si tu étais aussi bien renseigné, pourquoi donc l'as-tu installé ? 


Mes "bugs" avec Yoyo depuis 10.10.0 :
– en 10.10.1 pertes fréquentes de la liaison avec le disque Time Capsule, mais pas de la liaison Ethernet. Corrigé.
– en 10.10.2 bug de Quicklook : perte des images distantes. Corrigé.
– un Finder qui manque parfois de réactivité dans l'affichage de son contenu en mode icônes et dans le menu "Ouvrir avec".

Logiciels incompatibles :
– Corel Painter Essential 4. Mise à jour vers CPE5
– Omniweb 5.9 & autres navigateurs obsolètes.

A quoi s'ajoutait un bug Quicklook dans Pages 5.5.0, corrigé dans Pages 5.5.1.

Fonctionnement sur mon réseau avec autres Macs : R.A.S.
Périphériques, disque durs externes, imprimantes et scanners : R.A.S.
Fluidité de l'interface (Mission Control, etc) : R.A.S.
WiFi : R.A.S.
Mail : R.A.S. (même Gmail)
Safari : que du bonheur.

Tout cela sur un iMac de 2010 avec 8 Go de Ram et 512 Mo de VRam.



Allez. Plus que quelques heures patienter paraît-il.


----------



## Locke (29 Juin 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tout cela sur un iMac de 2010 avec 8 Go de Ram et 512 Mo de VRam.


sur le fond, moi ce qui m'amuse c'est que Yosemite fonctionne très bien avec des vieux coucous, car mon MBP 17" de 2010, 8 Go de RAM et 512 de VRAM en fait partie. Ah oui, le 17" était, parait-il, une vraie bouse ? 

Ce que je trouve invraisemblable, ce sont ces dysfonctionnements avec des machines, qui matériellement parlant, sont plus optimisées et surtout plus performantes que toutes les autres, et Apple ne teste, ne créée pas ses versions bêta avec des vieilles casseroles _(tout juste la compatibilité)_.


----------



## Locke (29 Juin 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Moi ce qui m'amuse c'est que parce que 2 types ont un yosemite stable sur leur bécane avec l'utilisation qu'ils en font, c'est la preuve irréfutable que c'est un excellent os sans bugs ...


Ben non, juste une constatation, en regard du peu de membres qui ont les mêmes problèmes que toi, qui me parait très isolé. Et rassure toi, le coté péjoratif de ta dernière réponse ne me dérange pas, j'ai été habitué à bien plus agressif, voire violent ou vulgaire, dans d'autres forums ou j'ai été modo. Allez, bonne journée et on reste et on se concentre sur le titre du sujet.


----------



## Locke (29 Juin 2015)

Il va falloir très sérieusement modéré tes propos, merci d'en tenir compte. 

Ceci dit, soulever une polémique ne fera pas avancer quoi que ce soit, il serait plus intelligent de chercher, matériellement parlant, quels sont TES problèmes et faire des retours chez Apple. Parce qu'ici, ma foi, avec les connaissances que nous avons, nous n'avons pas la prétention de détenir la sainte parole.


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Juin 2015)

Pour en rajouter une couche 

iMac 20" de 2008 sous Yosemite : OK
MBP 13" de mi-2010 sous Yosemite : OK
iMac 27" de 2013 acheté il y a un an sous Yosemite : OK

Problèmes rencontrés : essentiellement Pages qui a été peu à peu corrigé, Photos qui comme Pages, a perdu quelques fonctions et dont on peut espérer qu'il sera aussi corrigé.

Problème entre iPhone et iMac : AirDrop qui, parfois, *tombe en marche*, sans que je sache pourquoi, en général quand je n'en ai pas besoin.

Il arrive aussi que je relate des "bugs". Lorsque la cause n'est autre que moi-même je le relate aussi


----------



## Locke (29 Juin 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> après suffit de témoigner pourquoi !


Mais surtout comment ?

Me concernant, je commence par faire une clean install (1) et fait un tour d'horizon des changements proposés. Ensuite j'installe les logiciels officiels Apple que j'ai acheté et continue de tester en long, en large et en travers ce nouvel OS X. Il se peut qu'il y est des couacs, mais parfois si minimes que cela ne vaut pas le coup que je m'éternise dessus. Généralement ça se résume par des MAJ sur du matériel tiers, genre tablette Wacom ou souris Logitech.

Je continue avec mes utilitaires un par un, si couac il y a, j'en cherche la cause, qui très souvent se résume par une MAJ. Tant que le problème n'est pas résolu, je ne continue pas (2), mais je trouve quasiment tout le temps la solution. Je termine par mes logiciels utilisés, toujours un par un, en testant à chaque fois leur bon fonctionnement avec toujours la même procédure, résolution d'un problème avant de continuer et en faisant un clone de sauvegarde intermédiaire.

Comme tu peux le constater, si la plupart d'entre-vous ne prenez que 45 minutes pour faire une MAJ ou une installation complète, je prends la journée. C'est beaucoup plus long, mais oh combien plus fiable et qui me garantira que ce nouvel OS X ne me posera que quelques désagréments, mais la plupart du temps résolus avec, soit une MAJ officielle, soit une MAJ d'un utilitaire ou logiciel incriminé.

(1) je teste aussi en partant de la dernière version que j'ai en cours, avec tout bêtement une simple MAJ du nouvel OS X. Comme cette base est à priori saine et stable, il ne se passe quasiment jamais rien.
(2) il est très rare que je doive changer d'utilitaire, mais bon cela arrive, par exemple avec Trim Enabler que j'ai remplacé par Chameleon SSD Optimiser.


----------



## rbart (29 Juin 2015)

pas cnrv a dit:


> en vérité le simple fait qu'Apple ait eu besoin d'annoncer l'arrivée de ce futur "capitaine courage" est l'aveu que Yosemite est une belle daube....c'est lent, tout ce qui marchait bien avant a été au mieux remplacé par des bugs, au pire carrément supprimé.
> 
> Dernières découvertes:
> - branchement de mon APN sur l'iMac en Yosemite: le finder ne fait pas les fichiers photos ni vidéos. Alors que le même APN, branché sur un vieux MacBook en SL, donne une vision claire et complète des tous les fichiers de la carte mémoire. Explications: sous Yosemite, il faut "ouvrir" le paquet!!!!
> ...


A ce niveau, je pense que ce n'est pas Yosemite le problème, mais un souci d'installation ou quelque chose de corrompu chez toi.
Parce que tout ça marche bien chez 99% des gens.


----------



## Zorglub38 (29 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

Early user de yosemite, j'ai rencontré des soucis lors de la première révision du système : Bugs graphique, lenteur interface.

Depuis les versions suivantes, plus aucun problème. Là je suis en 10.10.3 et que du bonheur. J'ai fait une clean install bien comme il faut et tous mes logiciels fonctionnent. J'ai la stabilité de maverick avec le flat design de yosemite.

Tout ça pour dire que les problèmes rencontrés par certains sont anecdotiques et souvent engendrés par l'incompétence des utilisateurs.

Pour ma part je suis ingénieur informatique dans une grande boite internationale qui utilise essentiellement des mac. Les débuts de yosemite ont été calamiteux c'est exact mais au fil des versions de moins en moins de problemes. La solution pour parvenir à cet état, suivre les procédure de mise à jour des ingé à la lettre, parfois des clean install sur des machines encombrées et tout roule.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Ce que je trouve invraisemblable, ce sont ces dysfonctionnements avec des machines, qui matériellement parlant, sont plus optimisées et surtout plus performantes que toutes les autres, et Apple ne teste, ne créée pas ses versions bêta avec des vieilles casseroles _(tout juste la compatibilité)_



Oui, ça m'intrigue aussi.

Je subodore un problème de pilotes graphiques (les Nvidia ou le machin Intel collé au processeur). Par exemple, il y eut des benchs où on voyait que 10.10.0 n'était pas au mieux avec le Iris Pro. Une partie des problèmes ont été résolus depuis, mais il doit en rester quelques uns.

Yosemite mange beaucoup dans les ressources graphiques, bien plus que Mavericks, et pas seulement pour la transparence. Je le voyais distinctement lorsque j'avais encore iStatMenu d'installé.



dragao13 a dit:


> Les pires que j'ai vu : Lion et Yosemite.



Alors tu n'as pas vu grand chose. 

J'ai fait Verdun, le Chemin des Dames et Les Dardanelles du Mac : j'ai installé Mac OS X 10.5.0 Leopard.   

Lion un peu lourd, surtout derrière Snow Leopard, mais avec tant de nouveautés que cela lui fût pardonné. Dans l'ensemble s'était un bon OS X, très stable dès 10.7.2, posé à 10.7.3.

Mountain Lion n'a pas eu chez moi les mêmes débuts heureux. Déjà, il a posé problème avec mon scanner Canon (j'ai du attendre une mise à jour de celui-ci). Après, installé à partir de 10.8.2 (en clean), il a présenté quelques bugs, des petits trucs sans grande importance mais qui au fil des mois m'ont de plus en plus agacés. Il a fallu 10.8.4 pour que je l'estime "posé" puis je l'ai trouvé si bon en 10.8.5 que je l'ai installé sur mon MBP 2008 à la place de Snow Leopard (où Lion 10.7.5 n'était pas satisfaisant). Il y est toujours.

Mavericks : que du bonheur dès 10.9.1. Posé en 10.9.2.  Pour moi, le meilleur OS X à ce jour.

Yosemite… bah un peu comme Lion, il souffre de la comparaison avec son devancier, Mavericks, mais je n'ai jamais eu la tentation de revenir en arrière.


----------



## Romuald (29 Juin 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je subodore un problème de pilotes graphiques


Ca expliquerait le magnifique bug rencontré hier sur mon MBP tout nouveau tout beau (4 jours) : voulant connaitre le pourquoi de la lenteur du truc, j'ouvre la console et le moniteur d'activité. Ah oui ça s'ouvre, le point noir sous l'appli dans le doc me le confirme, par contre pour ce qui est de l'affichage des fenêtres correspondantes, nib-rien-queud.
Un reboot plus tard il n'y paraissait plus


----------



## Zorglub38 (30 Juin 2015)

bug !!! J'ai telecharge 10.10.4 et au moment du redemarrage... rien, l'app store planté...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2015)

J'ai eu des soucis avec la mise à jour 10.10.4 (première fois que ça arrive).

L'installation a démarré normalement, puis j'ai eu droit à une sorte de version accélérée et de retour sur le bureau j'étais toujours en 10.10.3.

J'ai relancé le téléchargement et l'installation, qui cette fois est allée au bout (je me suis juste une ou deux frayeurs pendant l'installation, genre le Mac s'éteint mais ne se rallume pas aussitôt. ).


----------



## Zorglub38 (30 Juin 2015)

Non rien à faire, la mise à jour est plantée : plus d'accès à l'app store et roue multicolore. plusieurs redémarrages manuels ne changent rien.

Je viens de télécharger yosemite à l'instant et je vais refaire une clean install.


----------



## Zorglub38 (30 Juin 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Essaie peut être de te procurer la mise à jour combo avant de te lancer carrément sur une clean install.


Rien a faire aucune installation ne demarre mm la combo. Jamais vu ca !


----------



## Locke (30 Juin 2015)

Depuis 1 heure MAJ en 10.10.4, j'ai fait un tour d'horizon de mes utilitaires et logiciels et rien à signaler.


----------



## Zorglub38 (30 Juin 2015)

Alors voila installe la 10.10.4 en clean install ms ca plante au moment de creer mon compte : je rentre mes identifiants et un message m indique qu il y a une erreur serveur ! Ca commence bien !


----------



## Zorglub38 (30 Juin 2015)

Suite à mon plantage, restauration time machine et application mise à jour réussie.

Ca a l'air de pulser la 10.10.4

Pourvu que ça dure !


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juin 2015)

Mise à jour sans problème pour Yosemite et Mavericks.


----------



## Locke (1 Juillet 2015)

C'est une formalité avec 10.10.4 pour activer le Trim avec la commande...

```
sudo trimforce enable
```
...là au moins Apple reconnait l'inutilité de ce blocage sur les SSD tiers.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2015)

Ben voilà, il est content notre dragounet. 

Yoyo me semble enfin posé. Pas encore tout passé en revue mais ça paraît bon.

Vivement l'automne qu'on recommence à s'arracher les poils du crâne.


----------



## JPTK (1 Juillet 2015)

Bon bah moi DiskImageMounter ne veut plus ouvrir mes .dmg depuis la maj en 10.10.4, seul l'utilitaire de disque le peut. La réparation des permissions n'a rien donné.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2015)

Elles viennent d'où ces images disques ? Faites avec quel logiciel ? Pas constaté ça chez moi.


----------



## JPTK (1 Juillet 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Elles viennent d'où ces images disques ? Faites avec quel logiciel ? Pas constaté ça chez moi.


Faites avec l'utilitaire de disque. Mais j'en ai essayé d'autres, des logiciels que j'avais gardé et idem.




Ah oui et tout à l'heure le mac a affiché d'un coup un écran noir, j'ai été obligé de l'éteindre, jamais vu ça.
Dis moi d'ailleurs, c'est normal que lors du boot la pomme soit sur un fond noir également ? J'ai vu personne en parler...


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2015)

La pomme sur fond noir, je l'ai vue hier soir avec la mise à jour EFI firmware. Sinon, j'ai toujours sur fond gris.

J'ai essayé toutes sortes d'images disques, faites maisons, issues du net, récentes, anciennes, etc. Aucun problème.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2015)

Non, ils sont calmes. Il fait 30° dans la pièce. L'iMac a de la place derrière et j'ai organisé un petit courant d'air.

Quoiqu'il en soit, je travaille au ralentis. C'est pas maintenant que je vais lancer un encode H264 1080.


----------



## JPTK (1 Juillet 2015)

Zarbi,


Moonwalker a dit:


> La pomme sur fond noir, je l'ai vue hier soir avec la mise à jour EFI firmware. Sinon, j'ai toujours sur fond gris.
> 
> J'ai essayé toutes sortes d'images disques, faites maisons, issues du net, récentes, anciennes, etc. Aucun problème.



Zarbi quand même, j'ai fait plusieurs reboot, un petit coup de Maintenance pour l'histoire des dmg, et rien n'a changé, écran noir au démarrage et pas possible d'ouvrir les .dmg.

Sinon j'ai viré trim enabler et j'ai activé le trim via le terminal. Dois-je toujours tenir compte de ce message d'avertissement ?


----------



## Locke (1 Juillet 2015)

J'utilise Macs Fan Control, il utilise peu de ressources.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2015)

Si la température ambiante atteint les 35° je me mets en chômage technique. Chaise longue et les pieds en éventail avec un bon bouquin et un Perrier citron. Les machines ne sont pas prévues pour fonctionner à ces températures. (moi non plus)

Là, je travaille surtout la nuit. Le matin, avec le soleil qui tape direct dans la pièce ça n'est pas possible.

Les Macs sont fait pour refroidir par induction. Plus la différence de température est grande entre la machines est son environnement, mieux c'est.

Attention avec vos ventilos, vous brasserez surtout de l'air chaud.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Juillet 2015)

Salut *JPTK*.



JPTK a dit:


> j'ai viré trim enabler et j'ai activé le trim via le terminal. Dois-je toujours tenir compte de ce message d'avertissement ?
> 
> Nettoyage : ⬜︎  Caches Système
> ⚠︎  IMPORTANT : Ne pas sélectionner les caches système si vous utilisez Trim Enabler !​



- a) Si, avant de benner «Trim Enabler», tu lui as demandé de désactiver le _Trim_ - alors le logiciel a restauré à son intégrité la kext qu'il avait modifiée, a reconstruit le cache de démarrage kernelcache et a rétabli l'argument du kext_signing dans la mémoire NVRAM --> tu peux tant que tu veux dans ces conditions vider les caches-Système (par exemple via un démarrage en Safe Mode) ou ré-initialiser la NVRAM : le kext_signing ne trouvera rien à redire et ton Mac ne plantera pas au démarrage.

- b) Si tu as benné directement «Trim Enabler» (l'application) sans lui avoir demandé au préalable de désactiver son procédé de _Trim_, alors la kext patchée dans le répertoire des Extensions est toujours modifiée et le kext_signing toujours désactivé en NVRAM (et donc le _Trim_ continue de s'exécuter modo Trim Enabler sans l'application qui ne sert qu'à le mettre en place ou à le défaire) --> au moindre vidage des caches-Système (par exemple via un démarrage en Safe Mode), le kernelcache va sauter et il va y avoir chargement des extensions une à une avec vérification --> ton Mac va planter. De même, si tu ré-intialises la NVRAM, alors le kext_signing va être restauré, et lors de la vérification de la kext patchée, le démarrage va être bloqué.

☞ si tu es dans le cas a) --> RAS. Si tu es dans le cas b), je te conseille de ré-installer «Trim Enabler», et de lui demander de désactiver le _Trim_ afin qu'il restaure la kext Apple + le kext_signing.

[Cette opération est complètement étrangère à l'activation du _Trim_ par la commande trimforce enable, car cette commande se contente de recopier du dossier "source" qui contient l'original en réserve de la nouvelle extension : /System/Library/Filesystems la kext : AppleDataSetManagement.kext dans le dossier de "destination" : /System/Library/Extensions --> il suffit que la copie de la kext en réserve soit présente dans les Extensions pour qu'elle soit chargée au démarrage et que le _Trim_ soit pris en charge désormais. «Trim Enabler», bien entendu, ne touche en rien cette extension, car l'extension cible de ton patch est la IOAHCIFamily.kext. Il est évident (comme je l'ai expérimenté) que la nouvelle kext installée par la commande trimforce dans les Extensions étant d'origine Apple, elle passe la vérification du kext_signing sans problème --> il est donc possible de vider les caches-Système ou de ré-intialiser la NVRAM sans plantage.]


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Juillet 2015)

Très amusant ! 

Màj rapide, OS bien plus réactif, Safari étonnamment rapide … bref tout baigne.

Sauf que "  À propos de ce Mac " me signale que je suis toujours en 10.10.3 …

À ce moment de la rédaction de ce message (oui, c'est du temps réel ) je remarque que l'Apple Store me fait signe, avec une mise à jour à faire. Je jette un coup d'œil, et, surprise, le bouton adéquat m'invite à redémarrer. Très discipliné, je m'exécute. Une seconde installation se met en branle ! Bizarre. Quelques minutes plus tard, le temps de boire un café, c'est terminé.

Je suis à nouveau sur le site du forum relancé au démarrage. Je vérifie la version de OS X : 10.10.4. Ce coup-ci, ç'est la bonne ! Quelques petites vérifications mineures m'indiquent que rien n'a changé par rapport à la précédente MàJ. Comme si la mise à jour se faisait en deux fois ! Bizarre !

L'essentiel est que ça fonctionne !

Tchao et bonne canicule


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *JPTK*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour ton super message 
J'ai coupé Trimenabler avant de le benner, sauf que je n'ai pas redémarré après il me semble... bref je sais plus... 
Je crois que je vais le réinstaller et faire la solution B.


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2015)

Bon je l'ai fait à la warrior, j'ai pas réinstallé Trimenabler, j'ai nettoyé le cache système et le mac a bien redémarré. Mais je boot toujours sur un écran noir et je ne peux toujours pas ouvrir les .dmg.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Juillet 2015)

Un *JPTK *prévenu en vaut deux : ça chauffe !..​
Quand tu double-cliques un disque virtuel .dmg, le Finder passe par défaut l'instruction à une petite application dédiée au montage en volume des images-disques : la DiskImageMounter.app localisée at: /System/Library/CoreServices/DiskImageMounter.app.

Si tu vas y voir, l'application ne fonctionne que par drag'n'drop : le clic tenu, tu fais glisser au-dessus de son icône une image-disque .dmg, un carré bleu de réception se matérialise et quand tu relâches le clic, tu vois s'afficher une fenêtre de vérification de l'image-disque avant montage du volume dont l'icône s'affiche sur le Bureau. Tu vas bien voir si DiskImageMounter.app te monte ton .dmg ...ou pas. Si oui, la communication Finder --> DiskImageMounter.app est plantée ; si non, l'application DiskImageMounter.app est plantée.

- Dépannage mineur (la pichenette) : tu ouvres le «Terminal», tu tapes :


```
open
```
 tu sautes un espace et tu fais un glisser-déposer direct de ton .dmg dans la fenêtre, ce qui inscrit automatiquement le chemin absolu au .dmg et son nom. Il ne te reste plus qu'à presser la touche ↩︎ ("Entrée") pour activer la commande (ça, c'est ce que j'appelle le «Terminal» minimal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Mais peut-être qu'une commande aussi brève te donne trop l'impression d'un ordre aboyé ? Tu préfèrerais une formule plus ésotérique (comme consigné sur la page d'un grimoire dédiée à l'invocation des succubes mineurs) ? Alors tu peux commencer à taper :


```
hdiutil attach
```
 et da capo : un espace, glisser-déposer du .dmg et ↩︎. Si tu me dis que ça ne marche pas, c'est que tu as un problème, soit du Système, soit du .dmg ("_lapalissade_" --> si aucun système de fichier montable n'est supporté par le .dmg, alors aucun volume ne montera).

--------------------​
- Dépannage mitigeur (le coup de masse) : tu télécharges la ☞*OS X Yosemite 10.10.4 Combo Update*☜ et tu l'appliques : ça devrait quand même restaurer la DiskImageMounter.app. 

Si toujours pas de .dmg montable, crée un utilisateur bidon, logge-toi dans sa session et double-clique un .dmg --> s'il monte en volume, c'est que ce sont des paramètres du Finder de ta session qui soit foireux. 

Tu peux toujours déplacer à la corbeille le (ou la série des) fichier(s) com.apple.finder.plist recelé(s) dans ta bibliothèque de compte personnelle, dossier Preferences. Sans vider la corbeille, tu re-démarres avec des réglages Finder évidemment remis à leur défaut. Si tu arrives à monter un .dmg, à toi de reconstruire les préférences de ton Finder (tu peux vider la corbeille). Si non, tu peux refaire glisser les fichiers .plist de la corbeille dans les Preferences de ta bibliothèque : le problème ne vient pas d'un paramètrage des préférences du Finder (dans ta session bidon, le montage d'un .dmg a dû aussi planter alors).

--------------------​
- Dépannageur rageur (la presse hydraulique) : tu télécharges depuis l'AppStore (_Achats_) l'Installateur de «Yosemite» (en espérant qu'ils l'ont bien déjà passé à la version 10.10.4) et tu ré-installes...

--------------------​


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Juillet 2015)

MàJ de mon "vieux" MBP 13" de 2010 à partir de la "combo" téléchargé avec mon iMac.

Une fois lancée, la MàJ s'est faite sans que je m'en soucie.

Lorsque je suis revenu, quelques minutes plus tard, entre 15 et 30, je ne sais plus, j'ai trouvé un MBP "rajeuni". Tout baigne ! Normal en ces temps de canicule


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> Un *JPTK *prévenu en vaut deux : ça chauffe !..​
> Quand tu double-cliques un disque virtuel .dmg, le Finder passe par défaut l'instruction à une petite application dédiée au montage en volume des images-disques : la DiskImageMounter.app localisée at: /System/Library/CoreServices/DiskImageMounter.app.
> 
> Si tu vas y voir, l'application ne fonctionne que par drag'n'drop : le clic tenu, tu fais glisser au-dessus de son icône une image-disque .dmg, un carré bleu de réception se matérialise et quand tu relâches le clic, tu vois s'afficher une fenêtre de vérification de l'image-disque avant montage du volume dont l'icône s'affiche sur le Bureau. Tu vas bien voir si DiskImageMounter.app te monte ton .dmg ...ou pas. Si oui, la communication Finder --> DiskImageMounter.app est plantée ; si non, l'application DiskImageMounter.app est plantée.
> ...





Bon bah pas moyen via le terminal, idem en drag drop sur DIM, idem sur une autre session. Je vais installer la combo sinon je téléchargerai Yosemite, ça va faire deux fois quand même, jamais vu ça... un GRAND merci !


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2015)

Combo sans effet... y a plus qu'à...


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2015)

Ah nan pas de clean install, trop chiant, je vais me contenter de réinstaller yosemite, mais pour l'instant l'App store tourne dans le vide et ne veut pas me le télécharger, décidément...


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2015)

Sympa mais c'est parce que j'avais déjà une version plus ancienne dans le dossier applications, une fois effacée j'ai pu télécharger Yosemite et la réinstall à résolu mon problème de .dmg


----------



## jibiwan (4 Juillet 2015)

Hello,

J'ai un petit souci... Depuis l'instal de la dernière MAJ 10.10.4, l'appli Mail ne sait plus rapatrier mes mails du serveur Free.

Je peux envoyer des mails, donc le serveur d'envoi est correct. C'est la réception qui ne fonctionne plus. Un serveur pop.free.fr est déclaré dans les préférences de compte, mais il apparait en grisé, je ne peux donc pas le modifier.

Quelqu'un a une idée ?
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Juillet 2015)

Mon serveur est pop3.free.fr.
Je n'ai pas eu se souci avec Mail


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2015)

Mise à jour effectuée sans problème (un peu longue à mon goût ;-) )

Après plusieurs jours de fonctionnement :
- L'ensemble est satisfaisant
- La machine est réactive
- L'accès à des volumes partagés est (enfin) rapide.
- Mise route et extinction très rapides.
- Aucune incompatibilité logicielle détectée.
- activation du trim avec un M4 Crucial sans pb

Par contre, quelques soucis restent présents :
- Je rencontre toujours la même difficulté à utiliser le wifi après avoir partagé l'accès de mon poste. Pour être plus clair, j'utilise le réseau filaire (ethernet) sur mon lieu de travail et je partage alors l'accès via wifi avec mon iphone.Lorsque je rentre chez moi, le partage est souvent toujours actif ce qui me force à redémarrer le MBP : désactiver et réactiver le wifi ne règle rien, ni fermer la session.
Pas bien grave, mais un peu agaçant parfois.
- Safari a toujours du mal avec certains serveurs sécurisés dont le certificat est jugé non fiable. Un mécanisme d'avertissement comme l'utilisent Chrome et Firefox (on avertit mais autorise tout de même l'accès) serait apprécié.
- Parfois, presque souvent, Safari met bien du temps à quitter…


Pour l'instant, ça va.
J'espère que la nouvelle mouture d'os x apportera encore son lot d'améliorations.

_Si ça continue comme ça, je ne suis pas prêt de changer de machine !
Et pourtant, son poids devient presque gênant quand je le compare à celui des MBPro plus récents..._


----------



## Jacques L (5 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour à tous.
Je suis cette conversation depuis son début et j'ai suivi les péripéties que certains ont rencontrées. Maintenant l'OS me semble parvenu à maturité, je me suis fabriqué une clé USB, bref, je suis près pour faire l'installation de Yosemite, mais je me pose encore la question *qu'est-ce que Yosemite va bien pouvoir m'apporter qui justifie le temps nécessaire à l'installer ? *sachant que chez moi Maverick tourne bien.


----------



## MaitreYODA (5 Juillet 2015)

Jacques L a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> Je suis cette conversation depuis son début et j'ai suivi les péripéties que certains ont rencontrées. Maintenant l'OS me semble parvenu à maturité, je me suis fabriqué une clé USB, bref, je suis près pour faire l'installation de Yosemite, mais je me pose encore la question *qu'est-ce que Yosemite va bien pouvoir m'apporter qui justifie le temps nécessaire à l'installer ? *sachant que chez moi Maverick tourne bien.



Passe ton tour et attend le Capitaine!


----------



## ordi94 (8 Juillet 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Yosemite est sorti et ce fil a pour but de canaliser vos retours.
> Essayons de ne pas trop nous disperser


OS X Yosemite a beaucoup évolué au cours des versions préliminaires. Tous les éléments d'interface ont bien été mis à jour pour adopter la nouvelle charte graphique, mais Apple a aussi fait des retours en arrière qui semble pour certains être mieux. Hélas il y a quand même des ralentissements au démarrage.


----------



## CBi (17 Juillet 2015)

Petit feedback suite à la dernière mise à jour de Yosemite =

J'ai eu la bonne surprise de voir que Mail.app fonctionne maintenant parfaitement avec mon compte gMail, alors que jusqu'alors la synchronisation était complètement à la ramasse et j'avais été obligé, avec mon nouveau Macbook, d'acheter Postbox.

Postbox n'a pas démérité mais le gros plus de Mail en comparaison, c'est en particulier la fonction recherche, beaucoup plus efficace.

Donc Mail.app à réessayer si comme moi vous l'aviez abandonné suite aux problèmes de compatibilité avec gMail.


----------



## Koregan (21 Juillet 2015)

Je suis assez messages de certains.

Je dispose d'une install d'OSX, créée à l'origine sur un MacBook Unibody blanc de 2010.

Ma confit a évolué depuis:
- SL > Lion > ML > Mavericks > Yosemite
- Rajout de ram > Changement de HDD > Passage à un MacBook Pro mid 2009 > création FusionDrive.

Je n'ai pas eu le moindre problème avec Yosemite. Rien.

J'ai encore plus de mal à comprendre les soucis que rencontrent certains, d'autant plus qu'ils utilisent des configs beaucoup plus récentes que la mienne.

La logique voudrait que les derniers Macs soient justement ceux pour lesquels Apple corrige les bugs en priorité...


----------



## jibiwan (21 Juillet 2015)

Hello,

juste un petit message pour dire que mon souci de mail est réglé !
En fait, Yosemite n'était pas le pb, c'est free qui faisait des siennes pendant quelques jours...

Merci à ceux qui ont posté leurs commentaires sur ma question.
Pour info, je fais tourner la dernière MaJ de Yosemite sur un mabook pro fin 2008 (unibody), avec 4 Go de RAM, et un SSD de 250GB, le HDD passé à la place du superdrive.

Résultat : ça tourne, OS très stable, aucun problème ! 
Mais je purge régulièrement la mémoire parce que ça commence à être sérieusement limite...
Et je crois que ma bécane chauffe un peu plus qu'avant. Mais je confirmerai une fois la canicule passée


----------



## da capo (22 Juillet 2015)

S'agissant de la température, en effet, il sera préférable d'attendre la fin des fortes chaleurs…

Sinon, tout cela me semble encourageant et je crois que je vais prendre un peu de temps pour installer la béta publique pour voir. Sur un DD externe off course ;-)


----------



## Thibs92 (24 Juillet 2015)

Un OS toujours aussi merdique. Des plantages beaucoup trop fréquents, et un manque de réactivité général, même sur un 15 pouces Retina haut de gamme. Sans parler d'iTunes 12.2.1, qui est carrément victime de bugs graphiques, en plus de sa lenteur. 

10.10 aurait pu s'appeler Mac OS X Vista.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juillet 2015)

Thibs92 a dit:


> Un OS toujours aussi merdique. Des plantages beaucoup trop fréquents, et un manque de réactivité général, même sur un 15 pouces Retina haut de gamme. Sans parler d'iTunes 12.2.1, qui est carrément victime de bugs graphiques, en plus de sa lenteur.
> 
> 10.10 aurait pu s'appeler Mac OS X Vista.



Halte au troll !


----------



## Locke (24 Juillet 2015)

Thibs92 a dit:


> Un OS toujours aussi merdique. Des plantages beaucoup trop fréquents, et un manque de réactivité général, même sur un 15 pouces Retina haut de gamme. Sans parler d'iTunes 12.2.1, qui est carrément victime de bugs graphiques, en plus de sa lenteur.
> 
> 10.10 aurait pu s'appeler Mac OS X Vista.


Et si tu nous expliquais comment tu es passé sous Yosemite ? Depuis une clean install ou par dessus une ancienne version ?

Parce qu'avec tes 5 messages au compteur, on ne peut que dire que tu manques d'expérience et c'est un peu trop facile, facile, de tirer à boulets rouges sur un OS X que tu ne connais pas.


----------



## Thibs92 (24 Juillet 2015)

Quel rapport entre le nombre de messages au compteur et le niveau de connaissance de l'OS ?!
Je suis inscrit sur ce forum depuis peu, mais mon premier ordi sous Mac OS, c'était à l'époque de Tiger, donc j'ai une assez bonne expérience de ce système.

Et sinon oui, j'ai fait une clean install.


----------



## Locke (24 Juillet 2015)

Thibs92 a dit:


> Quel rapport entre le nombre de messages au compteur et le niveau de connaissance de l'OS ?!


Donc, tu viens te défouler ? 


Thibs92 a dit:


> Et sinon oui, j'ai fait une clean install.





Thibs92 a dit:


> même sur un 15 pouces Retina haut de gamme


C'est curieux qu'avec une telle machine de rencontrer des problèmes, surtout en ayant fait une clean install ?


----------



## Thibs92 (24 Juillet 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Donc, tu viens te défouler ?


La forme est un peu rentre-dedans, je le reconnais , mais le fond reste vrai. 

Sinon oui, c'est pour ça que je suis autant remonté contre Yosemite. Je suis passé par Snow Leopard : c'était vraiment les grandes heures d'OS X. Leopard avait eu quelques soucis parce qu'il avait vécu la transition Power PC - Intel mais Snow Leopard a vraiment tout résolu.
Je place donc beaucoup d'espoirs dans El Capitan. J'espère qu'il sera le Snow Yosemite que je ne suis surement pas le seul à attendre.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juillet 2015)

Thibs92 a dit:


> le fond reste vrai.


Parce qu'il y a du fond à tes élucubrations ? 

Les zozos dans ton genre on en voit plein le forum. Dès qu'on creuse un peu sur la configuration de leur machine, on trouve toutes les daubes qu'ils ont installé. Mais ils préfèrent cracher sur l'OS ou les softs Apple qui fonctionnent sans problèmes chez ceux qui s'en abstiennent.

Cleaninstall des mêmes cochonneries fait même cause mêmes effets.


----------



## Thibs92 (24 Juillet 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> les daubes



J'avais les mêmes "daubes" sous Snow Leopard. Et tout allait très bien. Sur une config bien moins performante que celle que j'ai actuellement. CQFD.
Yosemite est un mauvais OS, c'est un fait.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juillet 2015)

Thibs92 a dit:


> J'avais les mêmes "daubes" sous Snow Leopard. Et tout allait très bien. Sur une config bien moins performante que celle que j'ai actuellement. CQFD.
> Yosemite est un mauvais OS, c'est un fait.


Ah ! Ah ! Ah !

La réponse à la noix.

Ben non, moi je me suis bien gardé d'installer aveuglément ce que j'avais en Snow Leopard sur Lion et suivants sous prétexte que ça fonctionnait avant. J'ai fait des mises à jour (parfois payantes) ou je me suis débarrassé d'un soft dès que je voyais une incompatibilité.

Et tu sais quoi ? iTunes 12.2.1 fonctionne sans bugs graphiques, sur trois Macs. J'ai Yosemite 10.10.4 sur un pépé de 2010 et il roule tranquille. Etonnant, non ?

Va savoir ce qui tourne en tâche de fond sur ton MBP pour le transformer en poubelle à binaires.


----------



## Thibs92 (24 Juillet 2015)

Déjà, pour être sûr de parler de la même chose, le désinstallateur que j'utilise : AppDelete. On en parle même sur MacG. J'ai commencé à utiliser ce logiciel sur conseil d'un employé d'un Apple Store. Etonnant non ?
Sinon j'utilise OnyX. C'est tout.
A lire tes commentaires, tu sembles être plutôt satisfait de Yosemite. Tant mieux pour toi. Ou plutôt tant pis. Si la médiocrité te convient... 
Apple peut aussi se planter. Penser le contraire est vraiment être un pigeon.


----------



## Locke (24 Juillet 2015)

Thibs92 a dit:


> A lire tes commentaires, tu sembles être plutôt satisfait de Yosemite. Tant mieux pour toi. Ou plutôt tant pis. Si la médiocrité te convient...
> Apple peut aussi se planter. Penser le contraire est vraiment être un pigeo


Hé ben, il n'est pas le seul, moi aussi zéro souci sous Yosemite depuis le début. A un moment j'ai fait même très fort, passer de Lion vers Mountain Lion, puis vers Mavericks pour finir avec Yosemite sans aucun plantage, hormis des MAJ de mes logiciels. Et tout ça dans un vieux MBP de 2010.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juillet 2015)

Thibs92 a dit:


> AppDelete





Au-delà du logiciel lui-même, le fait d'utiliser ce type de soft sur un Mac est pour moi significatif d'une incompréhension majeure du fonctionnement d'OS X.

L'employé Apple… porter un badge ne garantit pas la compétence. Souvenons-nous, Sculley aussi était un employé Apple… 


C'est quel modèle ton MBP Retina ? Parce que on devrait être inondés de messages identiques depuis des semaines (au moins depuis la sortie de 10.10.4) concernant la même machine et décrivant exactement les mêmes problèmes. Ne crois-tu pas ?

Ou alors le problèmes n'est pas dans OS X Yosemite mais entre la chaise et le clavier. 




dragao13 a dit:


> Un employé de l'Apple Store m'a conseillé d'envoyer ma bécane en réparation à cause du wifi défaillant alors qu'avec 10.10.4, le wifi est parfait dorénavant.



Elle est belle celle-là.


----------



## Thibs92 (24 Juillet 2015)

Ok donc si même les employés d'Apple disent des conneries, on ne peut faire confiance à personne. C'est bien ça. 
Ensuite, si ça ne vous pose pas de problème d'avoir perdu tout ce qui avait fait la réputation d'OS X (10.6), dommage pour vous. Il y en a pas mal qui pensent comme moi. Il n'y a qu'a voir les avis des utilisateurs de 10.10 un peu partout sur la toile. 

Et le fait d'avoir eu (ou d'avoir encore !) des problèmes de la sorte avec Yosemite est scandaleux. Parce qu'au prix que l'on paye pour un Mac, on est en droit de réclamer un OS (presque) parfait. À eux d'employer des programmeurs compétents. Je pense que du temps de Steve Jobs, Apple cherchait à faire du chiffre, mais au moins, en contrepartie, on avait un ordinateur efficace. Depuis que c'est Tim Cook, ça dérive. Le but premier : du chiffre, du chiffre et du chiffre. Le reste passe après.

Pour finir, si l'OS n'est même pas capable de tourner correctement avec une App "douteuse" (ça reste à prouver pour AppDelete et OnyX), c'est révélateur de sa médiocrité. C'est comme si l'on pouvait mourir d'une entorse !


----------



## Thibs92 (24 Juillet 2015)

Votre politique, c'est "marche ou crève". On doit se conformer à une pensée universelle qui est "Mac OS X Yosemite est un excellent système d'exploitation". Je ne suis pas d'accord. Vous me lanceriez des tomates à la figure si vous le pouviez. 

Je ne retourne pas sous Mavericks parce que je ne l'aime pas non plus. Oui, je suis difficile, et c'est mon droit, compte tenu du tarif de l'ordinateur. Et vous savez aussi bien que moi de ce qu'il en est pour faire un downgrade. C'est le bordel. Sans compter que je commence à utiliser la suite Affinity. Pour cela, il faut 10.10.
Yosemite peut tourner comme une horloge, c'est vrai. Ce sont les aléas de l'informatique. Tu as de la chance si c'est le cas.


----------



## Thibs92 (24 Juillet 2015)

Tous mes logiciels sont à jour et parfaitement compatibles avec 10.10. Et je n'ai pas d'app crackées. Ma fois je ferais une réinstallation du système. Mais je serait prêt à parier 100 kg de cacahuètes de ça ne changera rien. J'ai peut être tort. J'aimerais bien en tout cas.


----------



## Thibs92 (24 Juillet 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Et tu reviens dire ce qu'il en est ... ton silence serait décevant !



J'y manquerai pas . Mais je vais d'abord commencer par une simple réinstallation et je verrai ce qu'il en est. Sinon je ferai ce qu'il y a à faire (ce dont tu as parlé avant). Je risque de ne pas le faire tout de suite. Ne t'étonnes pas si tu ne vois pas de nouvelles avant une bonne semaine


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juillet 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Mavericks est le meilleur os x de tous


Pareil. OS X 10.9 est vraiment ce que j'ai vu de mieux. Dès le début on savait qu'on était devant un grand cru. L'accouchement de Yoyo a été plus délicat, notamment à cause de ses problèmes WiFi et DNS.



Thibs92 a dit:


> Ok donc si même les employés d'Apple disent des conneries, on ne peut faire confiance à personne. C'est bien ça.
> Ensuite, si ça ne vous pose pas de problème d'avoir perdu tout ce qui avait fait la réputation d'OS X (10.6), dommage pour vous. Il y en a pas mal qui pensent comme moi. Il n'y a qu'a voir les avis des utilisateurs de 10.10 un peu partout sur la toile.
> 
> Et le fait d'avoir eu (ou d'avoir encore !) des problèmes de la sorte avec Yosemite est scandaleux. Parce qu'au prix que l'on paye pour un Mac, on est en droit de réclamer un OS (presque) parfait. À eux d'employer des programmeurs compétents. Je pense que du temps de Steve Jobs, Apple cherchait à faire du chiffre, mais au moins, en contrepartie, on avait un ordinateur efficace. Depuis que c'est Tim Cook, ça dérive. Le but premier : du chiffre, du chiffre et du chiffre. Le reste passe après.
> ...



La réputation de Snow Leopard est surfaite. Elle repose essentiellement sur deux choses : la comparaison avec un Leopard un peu poussif et qu'il fut le dernier OS X a supporter Rosetta. A part ça, il a laissé derrière lui quelques bugs bien pourris, notamment un avec Time Machine.

Rassure-toi, des neuneus qui poussent des grands cris sur la toile parce qu'ils ne savent pas se servir de leur cerveau, on en voit pléthore.

Quel rapport entre le prix des machines et les bugs de l'OS ? Mac OS X 10.5 coutait 139€ et fut l'OS X le plus boggué à sa sortie. Même les outils développeurs étaient défaillants.

Quand je lis des posts dans ton genre, je suis partagé en exaspération et la curiosité. Qu'est-ce que vous foutez avec vos machine ? J'aimerais bien voir la Console en détail et ce que vous avez installé.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juillet 2015)

Thibs92 a dit:


> une simple réinstallation


Mêmes causes, mêmes effets.


----------



## Thibs92 (24 Juillet 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quel rapport entre le prix des machines et les bugs de l'OS ?


Le rapport, c'est que plus on paye cher, plus Apple fait de bénéfices. Ces bénéfices (gargantuesques) servent (normalement) à investir. L'investissement peut être le recrutement d'avantage de programmeurs par exemple. Chaque programmeur travaille sur une partie de l'OS. Plus ils sont nombreux, plus le travail est réparti et donc c'est là qu'on peut espérer un travail de meilleure qualité. Ensuite il faut bien sur que tout cela soit parfaitement coordonné. Voilà un exemple de lien entre prix et bugs. 



Moonwalker a dit:


> J'aimerais bien voir la Console en détail et ce que vous avez installé.


Des apps, je n'en ai pas pléthore. J'ai eu la suite Creative Cloud (non crackée). En ce moment les "gros" softs sont Affinity Designer, Lightroom 5, Minecraft (oui oui ! y'a aussi des grands qui y jouent, ça reste occasionnel dans mon cas).



Moonwalker a dit:


> La réputation de Snow Leopard est surfaite.


Peut-être que 10.6 est trop sacralisé, mais il est plus fluide sur un iMac 2010 entrée de gamme que Yosemite l'est sur mon 15 pouces haut de gamme.



dragao13 a dit:


> Tu as bien lu ça Thibs92 ?


Oui c'est noté. Mais alors c'est pas pour tout de suite. J'ai pas le courage de faire tout ça maintenant


----------



## djalouk (25 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis passé de Mavericks à Yosemite 10.10.4 via la mise à jour. Tout fonctionne bien, autonomie de la batterie, fluidité de l'utilisation etc...

Un souci cependant : j'utilise beaucoup Quicklook pour naviguer dans mes fichiers NEF, espace + flèche pour naviguer entre les fichiers. Cette navigation est devenue inutilisable, la transition entre chaque photo prend 5sec ou plus (parfois aperçu me signale une erreur) alors qu'elle était quasi instantanée sous Mavericks.

J'utilise un Macbook Air 11" mi-2011 (i5 1,6 Ghz, 4Go RAM).

Une solution ?


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

Le nom de la fonction n'est pas aperçu mais Quicklook (coup d'œil).

Aperçu (aka Preview) est une application du système pour afficher et manipuler des fichiers images et les PDF.


_Le format NEF (Nikon Electronic Format) est un format de fichier RAW propre à Nikon._

Plusieurs possibilités :
– un module Quicklook obsolète perturbe le fonctionnement de Quicklook => trouver le module indélicat
– en l'absence d'un module dédié, Quicklook prend du temps à générer une image à partir du Raw => télécharger une application
– la présence d'une application dédiée perturbe le fonctionnement de Quicklook => désinstaller l'application
– les caches de Quicklook ont besoin d'être rafraîchis => via OnyX ou Cocktail

Taper ceci dans le Terminal :
	
	



```
qlmanage -r
```


----------



## djalouk (25 Juillet 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le nom de la fonction n'est pas aperçu mais Quicklook (coup d'œil).
> 
> ...


Merci, j'ai corrigé mon message pour éviter la confusion. Je parlais bien ici d'un problème avec Quicklook.



> Plusieurs possibilités :
> – un module Quicklook obsolète perturbe le fonctionnement de Quicklook => trouver le module indélicat


Je n'ai pas installé de modules supplémentaires en particulier.



> – en l'absence d'un module dédié, Quicklook prend du temps à générer une image à partir du Raw => télécharger une application


Une application Nikon par exemple, ou trouver un module Quicklook ?



> – la présence d'une application dédiée perturbe le fonctionnement de Quicklook => désinstaller l'application


A priori les applications installées capable d'ouvrir ce type de fichier : Photoshop CS6, Lightroom 5, Aperçu, Photos, Picasa.



> – les caches de Quicklook ont besoin d'être rafraîchis => via OnyX ou Cocktail


Je n'ai jamais utilisé OnyX car jamais ressenti le besoin, je peux essayer.



> Taper ceci dans le Terminal :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fait, pas de différence notable.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juillet 2015)

djalouk a dit:


> A priori les applications installées capable d'ouvrir ce type de fichier : Photoshop CS6, Lightroom 5, Aperçu, Photos, Picasa.


Ça fait beaucoup de monde. Quelle est l'application par défaut ?

Je viens de faire une petit test à l'aide d'images .nef pêchées sur la toile. C'est relativement fluide, pas autant que des jpg mais une seconde, une seconde et demi pour s'afficher.

Visiblement, c'est le système qui se charge de gérer ce format pour Quicklook.


Par contre, j'ai regardé le moniteur d'activité et le processus Quicklook UI Helper travaille fort à chaque image (de 100 à 300%)

J'ai testé les mêmes images sur un iMac avec Mavericks et c'est effectivement beaucoup plus fluide. Le processeur [i5 quadricœur 2013] semble autant sollicité ; mais il est de toute façon plus véloce que celui de l'iMac avec Yosemite [i3 multi-thread 2010].

Je n'ai que Adobe Photoshop Eléments 12 (application par défaut), pas de CS6 ou de Lightroom.

Donc ça ne doit pas prendre cinq secondes par image, même si ça semble mieux avec Mavericks.

Nota : le moteur Quicklook de Mavericks et celui de Yosemite sont différents.


----------



## djalouk (25 Juillet 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça fait beaucoup de monde. Quelle est l'application par défaut ?


Aperçu.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juillet 2015)

djalouk a dit:


> Aperçu.


Passe sur Photoshop CS6 (cmd I - ouvrir avec - tout modifier).

Vide le cache de Quicklook via OnyX et fait un démarrage en mode sans extensions (maintenir majuscule) pour initialiser les services de lancement.

Ensuite, re-fait un démarrage normal.


----------



## djalouk (25 Juillet 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Passe sur Photoshop CS6 (cmd I - ouvrir avec - tout modifier).
> 
> Vide le cache de Quicklook via OnyX et fait un démarrage en mode sans extensions (maintenir majuscule) pour initialiser les services de lancement.
> 
> Ensuite, re-fait un démarrage normal.


Merci pour ton aide, j'ai suivi 2 fois de suite cette manip' en mettant d'abord Photoshop CS6 puis Nikon ViewNX en tant qu'application par défaut, la transition prend environ 3,8s.

EDIT : je précise que l'affichage de l'image en appuyant sur espace est lui rapide. C'est vraiment le passage d'un fichier à l'autre en utilisant flèche haut/bas quand Quicklook est ouvert. Quand une image est affichée avec Quicklook, c'est plus rapide de faire Echap > flèche bas > Espace plutôt que simplement flèche bas pour passer à la photo suivante.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juillet 2015)

Oui, j'avais bien compris.

Un truc : sélectionne toutes les images que tu veux (cmd a) et là tu lances quicklook (espace). J'ai remarqué que s'était plus rapide comme cela.


----------



## djalouk (25 Juillet 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Oui, j'avais bien compris.
> 
> Un truc : sélectionne toutes les images que tu veux (cmd a) et là tu lances quicklook (espace). J'ai remarqué que s'était plus rapide comme cela.


Alors, avec des fichiers NEF d'environ 20mo stockées en local sur le SSD, ce n'est pas top comme expliqué. En revanche, les mêmes photos mais vues depuis un DD externe USB2, ça semble un peu mieux, l'indexation Spotlight peut-être ?


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juillet 2015)

Thibs92 a dit:


> Peut-être que 10.6 est trop sacralisé, mais il est plus fluide sur un iMac 2010 entrée de gamme que Yosemite l'est sur mon 15 pouces haut de gamme.
> 
> 
> Oui c'est noté. Mais alors c'est pas pour tout de suite. J'ai pas le courage de faire tout ça maintenant



Et moi, j'ai un Yosemite aussi fluide sur un iMac 2010 i3 que Mavericks sur un iMac 2013.

Essaye ça : http://www.etresoft.com/etrecheck


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juillet 2015)

djalouk a dit:


> Alors, avec des fichiers NEF d'environ 20mo stockées en local sur le SSD, ce n'est pas top comme expliqué. En revanche, les mêmes photos mais vues depuis un DD externe USB2, ça semble un peu mieux, l'indexation Spotlight peut-être ?


Spotlight ? Je ne vois pas ce qu'il viendrait faire là-dedans. Mais t'as peut-être un process qui mobilise le CPU et ça coince. Regarde le moniteur d'activité.

Avec un SSD ça n'est pas normal. J'ai fait mon test avec des bons vieux HD et je n'ai pas autant de latence que toi.


----------



## Thibs92 (27 Juillet 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Essaye ça : http://www.etresoft.com/etrecheck


Je viens d'essayer mais il semble ne rien y avoir de grave. Merci quand même ça peut être utile je connaissais pas 

Bon du coup j'ai refait une clean install (à partir d'une clé USB bootable, comme la dernière fois) de Yosemite. Je peux vous faire un bilan après quelques heures d'utilisation et même si je n'ai pas encore beaucoup de recul, il n'est pas très positif :
- j'ai réinstallé Aperture 3.6 (la dernière version, compatible avec Yosemite) : il a planté au bout de 5 min
- avant la réinstallation, Quicktime plantait pour les "gros" fichiers (.m4v) ; c'est toujours le cas
- la fluidité de l'interface laisse à désirer (iTunes aussi)...

Bref c'est un peu la désillusion avec ce Yosemite. Par contre je n'ai pas d'autres Mac pour comparer. Il y en a d'autres dans mon entourage  mais ils sont sur 10.9 et un sur 10.6. C'est mon MacBook qui a joué le rôle de "cobaye" parce que c'est le plus puissant.

Ce qui serait bien, c'est de savoir exactement combien de personnes peuvent témoigner que leur Mac fonctionne bien sous Yosemite et pour combien il fonctionne mal.


----------



## Thibs92 (27 Juillet 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> retenté la clean install de yosemite sur son macbook pro 2013 et ça ne va pas.



Ça me rassure, je ne suis pas le seul... Moi j'attends El Capitan comme le sauveur ! J'espère ne pas être déçu. 
J'espère que vous comprenez un peu pourquoi je suis tant remonté contre Yosemite


----------



## djalouk (28 Juillet 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Spotlight ? Je ne vois pas ce qu'il viendrait faire là-dedans. Mais t'as peut-être un process qui mobilise le CPU et ça coince. Regarde le moniteur d'activité.
> 
> Avec un SSD ça n'est pas normal. J'ai fait mon test avec des bons vieux HD et je n'ai pas autant de latence que toi.


En parcourant des fichiers NEF d'environ 10mo à l'aide de Quicklook, depuis le SSD, le moniteur d'activité m'indique que "Quicklook UI Helper" fait des pointes d'utilisation du CPU, c'est variable, 57%, 87%, j'ai même vu 112% et 113% ! Ensuite ça retombe à 0%.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juillet 2015)

Arrêtez déjà d'installer Google Chrome.


djalouk a dit:


> En parcourant des fichiers NEF d'environ 10mo à l'aide de Quicklook, depuis le SSD, le moniteur d'activité m'indique que "Quicklook UI Helper" fait des pointes d'utilisation du CPU, c'est variable, 57%, 87%, j'ai même vu 112% et 113% ! Ensuite ça retombe à 0%.


Oui. C'est le processus d'affichage. J'ai le même genre de %.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Juillet 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Arrêtez déjà d'installer Google Chrome.


Tiens, pourquoi ?


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juillet 2015)

1. Technique : une grosse merde. T'as vu tous les process qu'il génère et la ram qu'il bouffe ? Et ça tourne en tâche de fond, en permanence.

2. Étique : un spyware. Tu racontes ta vie à Google qui la revend. Bah. si t'aime ça. Mais après il ne faut pas venir pleurer sur ta vie privée de femme publique.

Et puis enfin, qu'est-ce que c'est que ce navigateur qui investi /Bibliothèque ? Comment peut-on tolérer ça ? Et pourquoi ? Pour des process au service exclusif de Google. Google Chrome est le seul navigateur qui s'est permis cela, le seul qui réclame le mot de passe administrateur pour s'installer.

Tu prends Opera (même moteur de rendu) et tu n'as pas toutes ces saletés. Quel intérêt pour l'utilisateur d'installer Google Chrome ? Cela tient du réflexe pavlovien.


----------



## Thibs92 (28 Juillet 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quel intérêt pour l'utilisateur d'installer Google Chrome


Aucun je pense. Sauf si l'on veut se passer de Flash Player.

Je trouve que le Safari de Yosemite est top.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Juillet 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et puis enfin, qu'est-ce que c'est que ce navigateur qui investi /Bibliothèque ?


_/Système/Bibliothèque_, chez moi (versions 33 à 44, sans compte gmail).

Mais je fais dix fois plus souvent sa mise à jour que je ne lance l'application : FlashPlayer et VPN n'ont pas non plus mes faveurs, finalement.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juillet 2015)

Thibs92 a dit:


> Aucun je pense. Sauf si l'on veut se passer de Flash Player.



Tu ne t'en passes pas.

Il est simplement intégré au navigateur. Ils est soumis aux mêmes failles et corrigé de concert.

Quant au module PPAPI, Opera le supporte aussi.

J'ai neutralisé Flashplayer dans Safari avec ClickToFlash et il y a une option pour ça dans Opera. C'est Flash à ma seule volonté.


----------



## Romuald (28 Juillet 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Étique : un spyware. Tu racontes ta vie à Google qui la revend


Ethique, plutôt . 
Je suis du même avis, je ne comprends toujours pas d'ailleurs pourquoi "ils" en ont fait le navigateur par défaut à la boite. D'un autre côté quand tu sais que quand tu en demandes un autre "ils" te collent IE9 (oui, 9 )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> 1. Technique : une grosse merde. T'as vu tous les process qu'il génère et la ram qu'il bouffe ? Et ça tourne en tâche de fond, en permanence.
> 
> 2. Étique : un spyware. Tu racontes ta vie à Google qui la revend. Bah. si t'aime ça. Mais après il ne faut pas venir pleurer sur ta vie privée de femme publique.
> 
> ...



Un jour j'ai installé cette merde. Après j'avais des problèmes d'extinction du Mac qui ne se faisait pas correctement. Je l'ai virée et les problèmes d'extinction ont été résolus.

Depuis je n'utilise pratiquement plus que Safari.

Et de toutes façons, les services estampillés Google, j'ai plutôt tendance à les fuir (j'ai d'ailleurs fini par abandonner Gmail que j'utilisais depuis de nombreuses années), rapport au point 2 de ton message.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juillet 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Ethique, plutôt .


Merci. 

Je savais bien qu'il y avait un truc qui clochait avec ce mot, le correcteur ne m'a rien signalé (homonymie) mais je n'étais pas satisfait… J'aurais dû écouter mon instinct. 


IE9… l'expérience Windows intégrale.


----------



## djalouk (28 Juillet 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Arrêtez déjà d'installer Google Chrome.
> 
> Oui. C'est le processus d'affichage. J'ai le même genre de %.


J'ai raté un épisode, que vient faire Chrome dans mon problème avec Quicklook ?


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juillet 2015)

djalouk a dit:


> J'ai raté un épisode, que vient faire Chrome dans mon problème avec Quicklook ?


Voir au-dessus le post de Dragao13.

En fait c'est une réponse que j'avais commencé à faire puis j'ai laissé tomber. Mais le système du forum a de la mémoire et quand j'ai répondu sur ton post il me l'a ressortie. Je ne m'en suis aperçu qu'au moment de la réaction de FrançoisMacG.

Pour ton histoire je ne me l'explique pas. J'ai un simple HD, tu as un SSD. J'ai un peu de latence dans l'affichage (sans doute le temps que Quick Look UI Helper "développe" les clichés) mais pas autant que toi.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juillet 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Tu expliquerais les problèmes sur le macbook pro de mon pote par la seule installation de Google Chrome ?


Non, bien que ça n'arrange rien. Installer cette merde c'est déjà n'avoir aucune considération pour son Mac.

Mais ce n'était le début d'un post. Y'a plein de possibilités. Une vraie clean install ça me prend deux jours de travail quasi continu, pas une demi-journée avec un pote. Il faudrait étudier les configurations. Comme tu le signales, tes machines pourtant différentes réagissent bien. Quand on me parle de problèmes d'affichage avec iTunes 12.2, je m'étonne car chez moi, il a apporté un vrai mieux sur toutes les machines par rapport à iTunes 12.1. Un vrai casse-tête. Et puis, il était tard, je me suis dit "rien à foutre". Chez moi, ça fonctionne sans problème et c'est l'essentiel.

Tu veux une piste ? Carte graphique. Comparer les configurations.


----------



## vanquishV12 (8 Août 2015)

Bonjour,
Mon Mac est toujours sur Mac OS X Maverick. Les premiers retours sur Yosemite étaient mauvais alors je n'ai jamais mis à jour (bien que j'aime la nouvelle interface !).
Yosemite est il enfin aussi fiable, stable et exempt de bug que Mavericks ? Est ce enfin le bon moment pour upgrader ?

J'ai un Retina 13 i5 2.6

Je précise que ce sera une mise à jour, pas une clean install (pas le temps).

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (8 Août 2015)

vanquishV12 a dit:


> Je précise que ce sera une mise à jour, pas une clean install (pas le temps).


A lire les commentaires, la 10.10.4 semble aboutie.
Néanmoins, si tu n'en as pas le besoin actuellement, vu que Mavericks est toujours supporté par Apple (màj de sécurité), je pense que tu peux passer ton chemin et attendre El Capitain. Et du coup, prévoir le temps pour une clean install.


----------



## vanquishV12 (8 Août 2015)

Merci. Je n'ai pas le besoin, mais l'envie.
Je trouve la nouvelle interface plus sympa.
Je n'ai juste pas envie de perdre mon stabilité.
Pour el capitain, ce sera le même topo et je me poserai la question dans un an.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Août 2015)

J'ai upgradé mon MBP 2011 de Mavericks à Yosemite en 10.10.4 sans ennui (mais avec sauvegarde préalable),

et je ferai certainement la mise à niveau vers El Capitan en 10.11.2-4 l'an prochain, après sauvegarde(s).


----------



## Sly54 (8 Août 2015)

vanquishV12 a dit:


> Je n'ai juste pas envie de perdre mon stabilité.


Dans ce cas, fais toi un clone de façon à pouvoir revenir en arrière très aisément.


----------



## vanquishV12 (8 Août 2015)

merci, comment puis je faire un clone ?


----------



## Sly54 (8 Août 2015)

Comme ça => clone


----------



## vanquishV12 (8 Août 2015)

merci mais ça a quoi de différent de la simple image disque qu"on peut faire avec l'utilitaire de disque ?
L'utilitaire de disque ne pourrait pas me convenir ?


----------



## Sly54 (8 Août 2015)

Le clone est sur un autre dd et il est bootable. Pas comme ton image disque.


----------



## Locke (8 Août 2015)

vanquishV12 a dit:


> merci mais ça a quoi de différent de la simple image disque qu"on peut faire avec l'utilitaire de disque ?
> L'utilitaire de disque ne pourrait pas me convenir ?


Avec un clone dans un disque USB, tu peux démarrer dessus et travailler, tu as accès au contenu du disque interne et cela permet de réparer certaines erreurs.


----------



## Le docteur (9 Août 2015)

Sur une "clean install" mise à jour de 10.10.3 à 4, je n'ai aucun problème. C'est stable, efficace et bug gênant. Il est équivalent à Maverick, me semble-t-il, et supérieur à ses deux prédécesseurs qui me foutaient un bug casse pied dans l'affichage des miniatures du bureau.
Par contre, les premières versions m'ont vraiment pourri la vie avec leur protocole wifi merdique.
Mais, c'est du passé.

Par contre, ça contribue à me convaincre que les clean install sont toujours préférables. Et ça prend un peu de temps. 

Donc, non Yosemite n'est pas "une grosse daube" etc. Il a introduit des fonctions qu'il a eu un peu de mal à mettre en place, c'est tout. 

A ce propos, je suis à deux jours et des grosses brouettes (bientôt trois) d'uptime et franchement, je ne vois pas les ralentissements dont parlent certains. J'avais 4,3GO de RAM utilisée et 1MO de fichier d'échange utilisé (depuis déjà quelques temps) encore tout à l'heure. 
Je suis à 6,1GO en ce moment, mais ça monte très vite quand je suis sur Internet. et j'ai lancé un peu plus de trucs. Je suis près à parier que ça va redescendre rapidement à la fermeture de la fenêtre de Safari.


----------



## Locke (9 Août 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Par contre, ça contribue à me convaincre que les clean install sont toujours préférables. Et ça prend un peu de temps.


C'est tout à fait vrai, mais ça ne prend pas autant de temps si on s'organise. Par exemple, j'attends toujours que les MAJ de mes logiciels soient compatibles avec le dernier OS X en cours et après, allez hop pour l'installation et être serein pour un bon bout de temps.


----------



## Le docteur (9 Août 2015)

À force, je commence à être sérieusement organisé. Le plus chiant reste de se taper le téléchargement des logiciel Apple et leur mise à jour. Et aussi les quelques petits détails à régler (mise en route de ReadIris qui doit passer par un bash dans le terminal, installation de quelques logiciels trop complexes pour être glissés-déposés, contenu du dossier Documents qui ne peut pas être transféré d'un coup sans planter, attente encore pour le contenu Evernote et iCloud, étape réinstallation du logiciel nécessaire pour VirtualBox après avoir replacé tous les dossiers, etc.). Mais bon , je commence à connaître.


----------



## Le docteur (9 Août 2015)

Je continue à surveiller un peu le moniteur en laissant la machine allumé et en sortant un peu plus de trucs, genre mode boulot (Pages, Numbers, EverNote, Dragon Dictate). En même temps je triche à l'insu de mon plein gré : je lance de temps à autre VirtualBox (pour jouer à un petit arkanoïd, en plus) et ça me dégage de la mémoire à chaque fois que ça ferme, ce truc. 
Je vais me passer de LBreakOut un peu, pour ne pas "impacter" le test.

Remarque : je me demande si le truc à surveiller, ce n'est pas la mémoire compressée. 5,2GO de mémoire prise avec pas mal de trucs prêts à sortir. Mais la mémoire compressée est passé de 1GO ce matin à 1,93 GO ce soir.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Août 2015)

Tandis que notre *Docteur* (_ès Philosophie_) , débarrassé de la tâche harassante de corriger des copies, tient la communauté en haleine par les comptes rendus répétés de ses efforts _cartésiens _pour introduire dans l'usage de son Mac un semblant d'_ordre_ et de _méthode _☜ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - voici que je m'avise d'un point de détail alléchant pour l'_entomologiste_ qui aime couper les ailes des hyménoptères en 4 dans le sens de l'_épaisseur_ :



Sly54 a dit:


> clone
> 
> 
> vanquishV12 a dit:
> ...



Un clone est la copie du système de fichiers de la partition-Système du disque du Mac sur la partition d'un disque externe (DDE), disque qu'il suffit d'attacher matériellement au Mac pour que monte automatiquement un volume démarrable, choisissable à l'écran des disques démarrables obtenu par la touche "_alt_" au _boot_. Une image-disque .dmg est un "container" qui émule un disque dur, sans avoir la capacité de monter automatiquement son volume contenu, parce que ce disque "émulé" n'est pas "attachable" physiquement au Mac. Il faut toujours une action spéciale (comme le double-clic graphique au pointeur d'un utilisateur) pour déclencher l'équivalent de l'attachement d'un disque dur au Mac et par suite le montage en volume de son système de fichiers contenu.

En conséquence, même si une image-disque .dmg, dont le volume contient la copie-conforme du système de fichiers de celui de l'OS du disque interne du Mac, se trouve copiée sur la partition d'un DDE, au démarrage du Mac, si le volume de la partition en question va bien monter, ce sera uniquement en qualité de volume de stockage, sans que l'image-disque .dmg contenue ne puisse jamais se trouver automatiquement attachée au Mac de manière à monter à son tour un volume démarrable. Pour que cet attachement du .dmg soit effectué, avec montage du volume contenu, seul un kernel déjà chargé et opérant qui en aurait reçu l'instruction peut le faire, en qualité de support de ce processus d'émulation. Or au démarrage d'un Mac avec la touche "alt", aucun kernel ne se trouve encore chargé : seuls montent en mode automatique les volumes dépendant de disques matériellement attachés au Mac, et, parmi ces volumes, seuls les volumes affichant sur l'en-tête de leur système de fichiers (= "blessing") la présence d'un boot_loader : boot.efi sont affichés à l'écran de choix (à la différence des simples volumes de stockage).

Si je me focalise sur la question du démarrage du volume de la «Recovery HD» : il s'agit d'un volume qui contient un dossier de démarrage intitulé : com.apple.recovery.boot constitué pour l'essentiel de 2 sortes d'_items_ : un ensemble de fichiers de démarrage (Boot_Files) d'une part ; une image-disque (invisible par défaut) : BaseSystem.dmg d'autre part. Cette image-disque est un disque dur émulé (un "container" logique), dont le contenu est un système de fichiers montable en volume qui est une copie simplifiée du Système d'OS X (un "clone" abrégé, en somme). Mais jamais ce disque dur émulé ne peut monter automatiquement son volume, car il n'est pas "attachable" matériellement au Mac. Il faut absolument une action spécifique pour déclencher l'équivalent de son "attachement" et par suite son montage en volume. C'est le rôle (entre autres) des Boot_Files : il y a là un boot_loader : boot.efi exécutable par le Programme Interne (= EFI) du Mac. Ce fichier démarreur est seul capable de charger le fichier bloc associé du kernelcache : code d'un kernel + extensions du noyau (kexts) à injecter. Outre ce chargement du kernel , il y a un fichier d'instructions que le boot_loader passe au noyau (le fichier com.apple.Boot.plist) spécifiant noir sur blanc que le kernel doit attacher et monter en volume le disque émulé BaseSystem.dmg, afin que le Système recelé dans le volume monté : OS X Base System soit chargeable à son tour...

À supposer, donc, le volume d'un DDE qui contiendrait une image-disque .dmg (dont le volume recèlerait la copie du volume de l'OS) en mode *célibataire*, càd. sans Boot_Files, jamais aucun processus déclenchable : boot.efi => kernel => attachement du .dmg ne peut s'envisager --> le .dmg a beau receler dans son "container" la copie d'un Système valide, il est aussi inerte a priori qu'une gomme sur un bureau.

Ce qu'il faut donc choisir, dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque», c'est donc plutôt la fonctionnalité "_Restaurer_", qui va recopier de manière conforme le contenu du volume d'OS X sur le volume d'un DDE. Ne dépendant pas d'un disque émulé .dmg, mais d'un disque matériel automatiquement attaché au Mac au démarrage, ce volume va donc se retrouver automatiquement monté au _boot_, avec directement disponibles les Boot_Files natives d'OS X : un boot_loder boot.efi + un kernelcache sans besoin de monter en volume un "container" émulant un disque pour accéder au reste des fichiers-Système.

Comme l'«Utilitaire de Disque» est un outil bien programmé, sa fonctionnalité "_Restaurer_" opère tout ce qu'on est en droit d'attendre : a) reformatage préalable du volume de destination au format jhfs+ ; b) recopie conforme du système de fichiers source selon le mode "archive" ; c) bénédiction ("blessing") de l'en-tête du système de fichiers, afin qu'au _boot_ avec "_alt_" le volume en question soit identifié par le DiskManager (programme auxiliaire de l'EFI) comme un volume démarrable et affiché à l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage.

ll s'ensuit que la fonctionnalité "_Restaurer_" de l'«Utilitaire de Disque» est absolument équivalente à la fonctionnalité "_Cloner_" d'un logiciel de clonage. Son avantage (sur certains logiciels de clonage) est qu'elle est _gratuite_. Mais elle a 2 inconvénients : d'une part, à réitérer cette opération, il y a chaque fois écrasement du système de fichiers de la destination par celui de la source, et pas copie _incrémentale_ (des seules différences), càd. clonage "intelligent" ; d'autre part, le programme mis en œuvre par l'«Utilitaire de Disque» est très _lent_ comparé à celui utilisé par «CCC» par exemple, d'autant plus que les recopies après la 1ère ne sont pas incrémentales, mais totales.


----------



## Le docteur (10 Août 2015)

Passionnant ! Je comprenais bien, plus ou moins intuitivement (comme on dit), une partie de ce que tu expliques, mais là, je commence à cerner les détails.
De là à parvenir à une vision _distincte_ de ces détails, voire à une authentique saisie intuitive (_claire_) de la chose (illusoire dans l’ordre du savoir complexe ?), il y a encore de la marge, mais ça permet d’avancer un peu.
Et il est toujours bon d'exercer son esprit avec méthode et ordre.



			
				René Descartes a dit:
			
		

> Par intuition j'entends, non pas le témoignage changeant des sens ou le jugement trompeur d'une imagination qui compose mal son objet, mais la conception d'un esprit pur et attentif, conception si facile, si distincte qu'aucun doute ne reste sur ce que nous comprenons; ou, ce qui est la même chose, la conception ferme d'un esprit pur et attentif qui naît de la seule lumière de la raison et qui, étant plus simple, est par suite plus pure que la  déduction même, qui pourtant elle aussi ne peut être mal faite par l'homme


----------



## Jacques L (10 Août 2015)

Bizarre, et je ne m'attendais pas du tout à cela, mais Macomaniac m'a semblé plus clair que Descartes


----------



## Le docteur (11 Août 2015)

Descartes est non seulement clair, mais distinct. C'est comme Macomaniac, faut juste essayer de garder le fil. 

Bon, sinon pour mes expériences (au sens empirique du terme) dans le terminal. Je constate au bout de 4 jours et demi d'uptime que : 
- rien ne bouge sensiblement ou redescend, même la pression sur la mémoire est restée calme avec un petit pic qui ne m'a même pas mené dans autre chose que du vert
- le seul truc qui augmente, c'est la sortie de page — pardon : le fichier d'échange utilisé. Mais ça me semble normal vu qu'il accumule tout ce qui est sorti me semble-t-il depuis le dernier démarrage. Je suis passé de 1Mo assez rapidement à 5MO aujourd'hui. 
Ca ne me semble pas être la mort. 

Là, c'était pour le côté théorique de l'empirique, pour ce qui est de l'usage de la machine, je ne vois pas non plus de ralentissement. 

Conclusion : ils sont où, les ralentissements atroces de Yosemite qui obligent paraît-il à redémarrer tous les jours ? (ou alors, c'est parce que j'ai 8GO de RAM ?)


----------



## bompi (11 Août 2015)

Ça peut aider. Mais, à la lecture des plaintes, il m'a semblé que ces problèmes étaient surtout liés à la gestion de la carte graphique et à l'utilisation de certaines fonctionnalités gourmandes (comme Mission Control). Tout ce que je n'utilise pas, de fait, donc je n'ai pas eu ces désagréments.
Seul véritable bug : sur mon vieux MBP, depuis la 10.10.3, l'extension bloutouffe ne remonte pas bien et je dois la décharger puis la recharger manuellement (rien de bien méchant).


----------



## vampire1976 (13 Août 2015)

Mon retour de la version 10.10.4 :
Toujours de sérieux problèmes de perte de connexion wifi qu'il faut sans cesse déconnecter et reconnecter.

A part cela j'ai aucun soucis.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Août 2015)

Bon, mon test d'uptime a pris fin avant la semaine : bug d'estimation de la taille des fichiers dans le Finder, dont je ne me suis rendu compte d'ailleurs que parce que j'avais un ENORME problème avec l'USB : ultralent. J'espère que ce n'est pas un bug matériel, mais un bug matériel qui stopperait au redémarrage, ça ne doit pas être courant.
Donc, effectivement, ça finit par merder, ce qui n'était pas à l'époque des PowerPC (pour le reste, je ne sais pas). 

Pour ce qui est du Wifi, j'ai eu pas mal de problèmes aussi (à un point où je n'en pouvais plus, tout particulièrement pour la liaison avec l'iPhone qui à ce niveau pouvait être qualifiée d'inopérante). La clean install semble avoir réglé le problème en général pour le wifi, mais je n'ai pas trop testé pour l'iPhone.


----------



## Romuald (13 Août 2015)

J'ai un MBP13 superdrive livré avec 10.10.3 et upgradé en.4, jamais de pb WIFI pour moi, bien au contraire : je capte au travers de trois murs la ou le Dell de ma soeur doit se scotcher à la box


----------



## senzowayne (13 Août 2015)

Vos retours sur Yosemite 10.10.5 ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Août 2015)

R.A.S. de spécial.


----------



## senzowayne (13 Août 2015)

J'suis actuellement sous la dernière version bêta public d'el capitan j'hésite à revenir sur Yosemite (mon Mac s'emballait pour rien sur Yosemite) 
j'hésite à y revenir à cause d'un problème de compatibilité d'un programme professionnel que j'utilise vraiment beaucoup. Du coup je voulais savoir si avec la 10.10.5 vos ventilo. S'emballais toujours pour rien ?


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Août 2015)

Yosemite 10.10.5. R.A.S sauf, me semble-t-il, en ce qui concerne le lancement des applications, plus rapide, et Safari qui, lui aussi me semble plus véloce.


----------



## Le docteur (14 Août 2015)

Idem. Rien à signaler...


----------



## chafpa (14 Août 2015)

RAS .... pourvu que cela dure


----------



## senzowayne (14 Août 2015)

Cool merci pour vos réponses [emoji6] j'fais une Clean Install du coup


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Août 2015)

Mise à jour 10.10.5 installée. RAS pour l'instant.


----------



## benjos (15 Août 2015)

Salut à tous,

je suis très fier, je viens de découvrir un bug sur 10.10.5. Après une installation sans problème, je découvre la chose suivante : je suis dans Evernote, et je décide de passer à un PDF, en passant par le menu Pomme / Eléments récents / fichier en question. Devinez ce que me répond l'animal la machine ? "l'application Evernote n'est pas autorisée à ouvrir "fichier.pdf"". Autre tentative : je suis dans Mail, je souhaite ouvrir un fichier .pages par le même menu Pomme, et paf ! même réponse. Notez que ça ne marche pas dans tous les cas de figure, mais que les fichiers que je souhaite ouvrir ne sont pas corrompus, ils sont récents, et je peux m'en servir normalement en passant par un autre chemin. Et ça ne me faisait pas ça sous 10.10.4. Z'avez déjà vu ça ??

Rien à voir, mais je viens de faire ma deuxième découverte révolutionnaire : avec la combinaison alt + 
maj + réglage de la luminosité, vous accédez à des paliers 4 fois plus fins que la normale. Autrement dit, chaque petit carré se divise en 4, pour un réglage aux petits oignons. Ca marche aussi pour le son. Voilà, après 15 ans sur MacOS je suis content d'être encore surpris...


----------



## Le docteur (15 Août 2015)

Pas réussi à reproduire ton bug.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Août 2015)

benjos a dit:


> Rien à voir, mais je viens de faire ma deuxième découverte révolutionnaire : avec la combinaison alt +
> maj + réglage de la luminosité, vous accédez à des paliers 4 fois plus fins que la normale. Autrement dit, chaque petit carré se divise en 4, pour un réglage aux petits oignons. Ca marche aussi pour le son. Voilà, après 15 ans sur MacOS je suis content d'être encore surpris...


De mémoire, ça existe depuis Mountain Lion


----------



## chafpa (15 Août 2015)

benjos a dit:


> Rien à voir, mais je viens de faire ma deuxième découverte révolutionnaire : avec la combinaison alt + maj + réglage de la luminosité, vous accédez à des paliers 4 fois plus fins que la normale. Autrement dit, chaque petit carré se divise en 4, pour un réglage aux petits oignons. Ca marche aussi pour le son. Voilà, après 15 ans sur MacOS je suis content d'être encore surpris...



Cela existe depuis des lustres ......


----------



## Le docteur (15 Août 2015)

Oui. Au moins depuis Tiger (et sans doute avant)


----------



## benjos (17 Août 2015)

Ah d'accord. Et ça existe depuis longtemps ?


----------



## litobar71 (17 Août 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Oui. Au moins depuis Tiger (et sans doute avant)



Sur


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Août 2015)

Cela avait disparu de 10.7.0 à 10.7.3.


----------



## Le docteur (18 Août 2015)

Encore 4 jours d'uptime. Finalement il les tient bien. La dernière fois, je pense qu'il n'avait pas aimé que Dictate tourne en tâche de fond sans cesse et sans être utilisé. D'ailleurs, il avait planté en tâche de fond.


----------



## Thibs92 (27 Août 2015)

Bilan après quinze jours d'utilisation. Un léger mieux de mon coté niveau réactivité. Mais si certains bugs disparaissent, d'autres apparaissent. Rien de très grave, mais la réputation de fluidité d'OS X est quand même mise à mal. Ceux qui n'ont pas de souci, je vous envie...


----------



## Le docteur (28 Août 2015)

Bon, après mes tests empirico je ne sais quoi, je maintiens qu'on peut laisser l'ordi en veille presque comme on veut. La dernière fois je l'ai redémarré par acquis de conscience après 8 jours. 
Donc, non ça va. Mais vivement qu'El Capitan soit stable.


----------



## Thibs92 (29 Août 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Et t'as quoi comme soucis ?



Mon Mac s'est bloqué pendent plusieurs secondes et à plusieurs reprises.
Quicktime qui plante systématiquement avec des fichiers de taille moyenne (entre 3 et 8 Go, le reste fonctionne).
iTunes et ses petits bugs d'affichage.

Et d'autres petits trucs chiants que je n'ai pas en tête au moment ou j'écris ce post.


----------



## Zorglub38 (30 Août 2015)

moi perso je n'ai jamais pu lire une vidéo avec quicktime que ce soit avec yosemite ou autre. A chaque fois ça me met qu'il me manque des codecs mais je ne sais pas quoi faire !


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Août 2015)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> moi perso je n'ai jamais pu lire une vidéo avec quicktime que ce soit avec yosemite ou autre. A chaque fois ça me met qu'il me manque des codecs mais je ne sais pas quoi faire !



https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201290

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

http://mpv.io


----------



## Zorglub38 (30 Août 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201290
> 
> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
> 
> http://mpv.io


oui je sais j'utilise VLC et ça marche très bien mais jamais trouver de solution pour utiliser quicktime


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Août 2015)

La solution serait Perian 1.2.3… avec QuickTime 7.

_Serait_ parce que Perian n'est plus développé et qu'il y a un bug à corriger sur le module A52 pour l'audio AC3.

A partir de Mountain Lion, j'installe Perian à la main, sans la PreferencePane, en allant chercher les composants dans le paquet, et je remplace le module A52 par celui-ci :
http://www.techisky.com/answers/does-perian-support-ac3-on-mountain-lion-10-8-how-to-fix.html

C'était encore pratique en Mountain Lion parce que Quicklook et QuickTime X – dans certaines circonstances, pouvaient encore utiliser des modules tiers comme Perian. A partir de Mavericks, ça n'a d'intérêt que si on utilise QuickTime 7 Pro ou MPEGStreamclip.


----------



## Geekfou (30 Août 2015)

Alors là je suis très étonner , j'ai délaisser El Capitan pendant quelques jours pour ré utiliser Yosemite et là grosse surprise fluidité , bonne autonomie , pas de surchauffe comme auparavant et avec safari 9 c'est un bonheur , la mise à jour 10.10.5 sur mon MBP fin 2011 un régal


----------



## Zorglub38 (30 Août 2015)

oui je dois dire que pour avoir installé yoyo dès sa sortie, j'ai pu voir l'évolution positive du système. Mais c'est vrai que la 10.10.5 a été LA version enfin aboutie. Mon macbook pro 13 retina mi-2014 fonctionne enfin comme je l'espérais depuis un an que je le possède. Actuellement, il tourne avec 8 bureaux virtuels avec une appli sur chacun, sans avoir été redémarré depuis 12 jours ; le rêve.


----------



## bompi (3 Septembre 2015)

C'est bizarre cette manie de rabaisser ce qu'on n'aime pas : _enfantin_, _gogol_ etc.
Pourquoi ne pas se contenter de dire que tu n'aimes pas ? Ça suffirait amplement.

Et puis, au passage, il n'est _vraiment_ pas difficile de modifier le thème de l'interface graphique d'une distribution Linux. Donc je la sortirais du lot.


----------



## bompi (3 Septembre 2015)

Je ne suis pas trop d'accord (je n'ai aucun problème à différencier W10 de OS X.10, idem entre n'importe quelle version d'Android et iOS), mais je pense surtout qu'il vaut mieux en discuter dans le forum Réagissez!.


----------



## Average Joe (3 Septembre 2015)

Ce qui gêne le plus dans Yoyo reste le dock, comparé à celui des précédentes versions d'OS X. Le reste est déjà un peu plus paramétrable et fait tout de même un peu plus classe que Windows, fût-il 10.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2015)

Average Joe a dit:


> comparé à celui des précédentes versions d'OS X


Sans remonter à NeXT. Lesquels ?

Tiger, Panther ou Cheetah ? 

Le Dock 3D n'est apparu qu'avec Leopard. Ce n'est même pas une création originale puisqu'on avait vu un équivalent dans l'interface Looking Glass de SUN dès 2004.

Après, c'est question de goût et d'habitude. Quand je passe d'une machine à l'autre, de Yosemite à Mavericks ou même Mountain Lion, je ne fait même plus attention.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Septembre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sans remonter à NeXT. Lesquels ?
> 
> Tiger, Panther ou Cheetah ?
> 
> ...



Perso, j'aimais bien le Dock 3D mais sa disparition ne m'a pas du tout troublé.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> j'ai perdu en lisibilité avec ce côté plat



Le problème me semble plutôt du côté de la police système, car _Neue Helvetica_ n'est pas un choix heureux. Esthétiquement c'est beau, rien à dire, mais Lucinda Grande était bien plus lisible sur certain mots, surtout en Français et avec les écrans non Retina.

El Capitan va rectifier le tir avec l'introduction de San Francisco.


----------



## L'AGE (7 Septembre 2015)

Et ça vous semble normal d'attendre 8 mois pour toucher un logiciel juste commercialisable ?
Sans compter que chez moi sur un MacPro fin 2013 - 16 Go de mémoire vive, je n'arrive pas à faire dérouler une liste d'image dans un menu "ouvrir" sans que celui-ci bloque tout les 25 fichiers. Ce qui n'arrivait pas sur mon ancien MacPro 2008 en 10.6.8.
Ajoutez à cela un Ipad qui fonctionne anormalement depuis la version IOS8 et un Iphone dont la batterie tient à peine la journée en recevant 6 coups de téléphone. L'Apple commence réellement à m'énerver. Et les airs faux-cul du nouveau PDG et Jon Yves qui ne sent plus !


----------



## MaitreYODA (7 Septembre 2015)

De mon côté rien a signalé du côté d'iOS 8. En revanche Yosemite en 10.10.5 (Mac neuf donc comme une Clean install ) souffre toujours de problèmes de wifi. Je précise que j'ai testé sur plusieurs navigateurs et que Flash n'a jamais été installé. Je suis obligé d'éteindre et de rallumer le wifi pour charger une page web. (Réseau FTTLa). C'est dommage, je n'avais pas ce genre de soucis sous snow Leopard. Après c'est vrai que c'est pas non plus dramatique (5 secondes de perdues toutes les 30 minutes) mais c'est quand même pas génial...


----------



## Willow37 (8 Septembre 2015)

Je ne vous le cache pas, j'ai carrément pas la moelle de lire les 82 pages du topic. Je pose quand même la question. Comme ça fait un moment qu'il est sorti je me demandais si mettre yosemite sur mon macbook noir de 2008 était une bonne idée ou pas du tout (ca j'ai plsrs app que je peux pas mettre car pas de version dispo sous l'OS 10.6.8, comme onedrive par exemple j'avais demandé dans un autre topic). J'ai changé a batterie, mis 4 Go de RAM (667 MHz DDRZ Sdram). Processeur 2,4 Ghz intel core 2 duo. Bon c'est un papy quand même donc je me doute que ce sera pas forcément super mais on sait jamais, peut-être que certains utilisateurs l'ont fait, si y'a des retours intéressants je veux bien écouter tout ça ! Merci à vous tous

(j'ai regardé les config nécessaire et c'est très limite, j'ai bien snow léopard mais je n'ai pas le macbook alu 2008, j'ai un macbook noir donc je sais pas si ça change énormément)

En passant, globalement (pour ceux qui me répondront) vous êtes satisfaits de yosemite (j'ai lu un peu les gens ont l'air satisfaits sauf du wifi et des ventilos) ?


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2015)

Cette machine n'est pas compatible au-delà de 10.7.5.

http://www.everymac.com/systems/app...duo-2.4-black-13-early-2008-penryn-specs.html


----------



## Willow37 (8 Septembre 2015)

Arg zut zut zut en effet... bien vu ! Sympa ce site ! Très détaillé ! merci bien


----------



## Willow37 (9 Septembre 2015)

Ok merci du retour ; je suis resté sous maverick sur mon car et j'ai peur de tout chambouler donc je reste tranquille pour l'instant ^^


----------



## Willow37 (9 Septembre 2015)

Pour une fois que j'arrive à me raisonner ^^  j'y reste tant que "pas de souci" ; mais pour mon vieux macbook noir c'est que plus rien n'est compatible donc ma "remise en route" est un peu bancale et sert pas à grand chose donc je suis dégoûtée


----------



## Le docteur (11 Septembre 2015)

sans doute posé déjà la question, mais d'autres auraient-ils des difficultés à utiliser un iPhone 6 comme borne wifi avec un Macbook Pro (mid-2012) sous Yosemite


----------



## Willow37 (18 Septembre 2015)

Au final j'ai eu besoin de faire la maj vers Yosemite sous MBA pour installer office 2016. 

Du coup pour l'instant les seuls points noirs à noter sont : la baisse d'autonomie légère (avant je terminais les cours avec 20% de batterie, maintenant je termine avec 4%) et apercu.app qui est très mal fait et ajouter du texte est une galère totale.


----------



## Le docteur (18 Septembre 2015)

Ce n'est pas léger. Tu passes d'une marge assez confortable à quasi pas de marge. Aperçu, je n'ai pas noté de différence entre les dernières versions pour l'ajout de texte.


----------



## Willow37 (18 Septembre 2015)

Oui je me suis dit en écrivant "tu devrais nuancer tes propos car ils vont te dire que ce n'est pas léger" ^^. A voir peut-être que ma batterie va se réhabituer au rythme estudiantin (l'année dernière j'avais donc la marge confortable comme tu dis des 20% et ça avait pris un bon mois pour qu'elle se stabilise).

Aperçu en fait, avant, quand tu voulais écrire, tu sélectionnais le "T" pour ajouter du texte et tu pouvais définir toi-même ta zone, en cliquant+glisser. Ensuite tu pouvais faire un seul clic à n'importe quel endroit du PDF, une zone de texte s'ouvrait et tu n'avais plus qu'à la déplacer et écrire dedans (donc pas besoin de retourner dans la barre en haut pour cliquer à chaque fois sur le "T"). Désormais sur preview 8.0 tu es obligé de cliquer à chaque nouvelle fois sur le "T" et la zone s'ouvre. Le clic au milieu de nulle part ne fonctionne plus et crois moi, pour une prise de note très active, c'est vraiment handicapant. J'ai été voir sur le net je ne suis pas la seule à m'en plaindre et plusieurs forums en anglais en on fait l'état. Donc je suis repassée sous 7.0 en chinant sur le net. J'ai laissé la 8.0 on sait jamais.


----------



## Rossonero (25 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir à tous, tout d'abord j'espère être au bon endroit car mon soucis ne concerne pas uniquement Yosemite... Je viens d'acquérir l'iPhone 6S et pour faire bref je suis bloqué car :

- Pour pouvoir synchroniser cet iPhone il faut la dernière version d'iTunes (12.3), hors mon MacBook Pro de 2008 n'est pas compatible avec cette version, je suis sous Snow Leopard... La seule solution serait d'installer Yosemite? Impossible de le télécharger car j'ai le message suivant : http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=311641Capturedcran20150925221749.png alors que ma connexion va très bien, je ne comprends pas!!! Le téléchargement ne démarre même pas... Merci d'avance pour celles et ceux qui tenteront de m'apporter une solution...


----------



## Le docteur (26 Septembre 2015)

Tu n'aurais pas une autre version OSX à "installer OSX machin-chose" dans ton dossier "Applications" ? Ca envoie des messages d'erreurs quand on essaie de le retélécharger. 

Dans ce cas déplace-le ailleurs et tente de retélécharger. 

Ce que dit Dragao est assez vrai, mais je comprends que tu veuille utiliser ton iPhone. On peut aussi toujours télécharger la Golden Master de El Capitan en s'inscrivant pour ça. Maintenant d'une façon générale n'oublie pas que tu va peut-être avoir des logiciels qui ne marcheront plus avec une mise à jour du système (surtout qu'il me semble que tu as une version ancienne).


----------



## Rossonero (26 Septembre 2015)

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est le message de réseau qui est annoncé quand j'essaies de download Yosemite...

Edit : @dragao13 j'ai testé de redémarrer l'ordinateur et j'ai eu un message m'indiquant que je n'étais pas connecté à internet et que ma connexion était interrompu, pourtant j'ai ouvert une page Chrome juste après...


----------



## Le docteur (26 Septembre 2015)

Tu as vérifié aussi ce que je t'ai dit?


----------



## Rossonero (26 Septembre 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Tu n'aurais pas une autre version OSX à "installer OSX machin-chose" dans ton dossier "Applications" ? Ca envoie des messages d'erreurs quand on essaie de le retélécharger.
> 
> Dans ce cas déplace-le ailleurs et tente de retélécharger.
> 
> Ce que dit Dragao est assez vrai, mais je comprends que tu veuille utiliser ton iPhone. On peut aussi toujours télécharger la Golden Master de El Capitan en s'inscrivant pour ça. Maintenant d'une façon générale n'oublie pas que tu va peut-être avoir des logiciels qui ne marcheront plus avec une mise à jour du système (surtout qu'il me semble que tu as une version ancienne).



- Voici ce que j'ai dans mon dossier application : http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=651247Capturedcran20150926113612.png
- Est-ce que 2 Go de mémoire suffisent pour installer Yosemite ?


----------



## Geekfou (26 Septembre 2015)

Non pas vraiment 8Go est plus recommander


----------



## Ami74 (26 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour..Mon imac doit être un extra terrestre ...Car sous Yosemite (mise a jour) modèle fin 2009, je n'ai absolument aucun problème.. 
Je ne me suis même pas permis de faire une installation clean...Une simple mise a jour depuis léopard 10.0.8..
Je pense  que je vais passer a EL CAPITAN a la fin du mois.
J'aime bien forum d'entraide  j'ai beaucoup appris de choses...sympa !


----------



## Rossonero (26 Septembre 2015)

Geekfou a dit:


> Non pas vraiment 8Go est plus recommander



Tout ça pour une synchronisation d'iPhone, si j'avais su que ça remettrai en question mon OS et mon ordinateur...


----------



## Le docteur (26 Septembre 2015)

J'aurais dit pour ma part que 4 GO étaient nécessaires mais que 8 étaient plus confortables, sans aller jusqu'à dire qu'il fallait 8.
2 on doit avoir des ralentissements tout de même. Maintenant il y a de gens qui s'en accommodent et limite ne les voient pas. Je ne pense pas que ça soit pire que mon MacBook 2008 avec SL (enfin, si sans doute un peu) avant que je mette 4GO. J'avais "vu" une différence entre 2 et 4 mais aucune vraiment entre 4 et 8. 

J'arrive bien pour ma part, à bosser sur un Mac avec Dédé alors que certains prétendent que c'est insupportable.


----------



## Rossonero (26 Septembre 2015)

Je vais contacter un technicien je pense parce-que j'ai pas envie d'y passer mon week-end... Si quelqu'un souhaite me donner un coup de main contre rémunération en prenant la main sur mon ordi et en m'indiquant la marche à suivre, dites-moi, sinon j'attendrais lundi...


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2015)

Salut *Rossonero*.



Rossonero a dit:


> et ensuite je ne trouve pas le fichier d'installation dans mes applications, j'ai fais une fausse manip'?



Pour créer une clé d'install _bootable_ de «Yosemite», tu dois avoir au préalable téléchargé l'installateur «Install OS X Yosemite.app» (5,1 Go) depuis l'AppStore, lequel se loge par défaut dans le dossier des _Applications_. Tous les procédés de confection d'une clé d'install _bootable_ présupposent l'existence de cette ressource dans le répertoire des _Applications_. Aucune commande dans le «Terminal» ne peut l'y créer par un espèce de génération spontanée. Elle ne s'y tient pas non plus cachée en attente de dévoilement, comme la vérité qui sortirait du puits parce qu'elle y aurait été contenue au préalable ainsi que les _formes_ des statues préexistant dans la _matière_ des marbres selon _Michel-Ange_ et que le sculpteur n'aurait qu'à révéler au jour




(C'est pour le «Docteur» qui hante ce fil)

En fin de téléchargement, tu sais que l'installateur est disponible, au fait que cette application se lance en te proposant dans une fenêtre l'installation directe (sur le volume de ton OS ou sur un autre au choix) --> quelqu'un qui veut se faire une clé d'install _bootable_ doit quitter alors l'application d'install (par ⌘Q) et peut aller vérifier dans les _Applications_ la présence, graphiquement visible, de son paquet : «Install OS X Yosemite.app».

Il existe par ailleurs un programme ©Apple dans le paquet de cet installateur (adresse: /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ Yosemite.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia) qui permet de faire une clé _bootable_ d'une manière automatique beaucoup moins bidouillée que le procédé de «MacPlanète». *Si* tu as bien dans les _Applications_ l'installateur intitulé : «Install OS X Yosemite.app» et *si* (je te propose ce nom pour qu'il soit désigné dans la commande qui suit) tu intitules l'image du volume de ta clé USB montée sur le Bureau : *CLE* (de toute façon, il y aura reformatage et renommage en Install OS X Yosemite) - alors, ta clé *CLE *connectée, tu fais un copier-coller dans le «Terminal» de :


```
sudo /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ Yosemite.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/CLE --applicationpath /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ Yosemite.app --nointeraction
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> une demande de password s'affiche (commande sudo) --> tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef ↩︎ [la commande invoque le programme createinstallmedia à son adresse, cible en _destination_ le volume de la clé à son adresse, puis en _source_ le paquet de l'installateur à son adresse. Je t'ai rajouté l'option finale --nointeraction pour signifier au programme createinstallmedia d'effacer/reformater le volume de ta clé sans demande interactive d'autorisation de ta part = automatisme complet] --> en 10' environ, tu auras une clé d'installation _bootable_ de «Yosemite» (la même ligne de commande s'applique aussi à la confection d'une clé _bootable_ d'«El Capitan», à condition d'avoir son installateur dans les _Applications_ au lieu de celui de «Yosemite» et de remplacer dans la commande le nom : Install\ OS\ X\ Yosemite.app par celui de l'installateur d'«El Capitan» à l'emplacement exact).

[Lien à la page Apple expliquant comment mettre en œuvre le programme createinstallmedia : ☞*Création d’un programme d’installation amorçable d’OS X Mavericks ou Yosemite*☜. Lien à une page d'«OS Daily» décrivant la mise en œuvre de createinstallmedia pour «El Capitan» : ☞*Faire une clé bootable d'El Capitan*☜.

Attention ! le programme createinstallmedia, recelé dans les Resources des installateurs d'OS X à partir de «Mavericks 10.9» seulement, est mis-à-jour pour chacun des OS qu'il doit installer --> utiliser toujours le programme contenu dans le paquet de l'installateur en ciblant cet installateur comme "source", ne pas le faire opérer en prenant pour "_source_" l'installateur d'une autre version d'OSX.]​


----------



## Rossonero (26 Septembre 2015)

C'est très gentil d'avoir pris le temps de me rédiger ce post mais franchement je ne comprends pas grand chose, j'ai plus la patience car je suis dessus depuis hier soir... Donc je cherche quelqu'un qui pourra m'aider contre rémunération maintenant, en prenant la main sur mon ordinateur, ou bien j'attendrais lundi...


----------



## Rossonero (26 Septembre 2015)

Je veux bien essayer mais quand je vois que dès la première étape ça bloque... : http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=537127Capturedcran20150926193739.png

Edit: et après 30 minutes d'attente, la barre de chargement n'a pas commencé et : http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=311641Capturedcran20150925221749.png


----------



## Ma Dalton (26 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir Rossonero,

j'ai lu tes posts. Si tu as besoin d'aide en direct, c'est possible, je le fais régulièrement (pas de rémunération).

Je comprends ton "désarroi" d'être obligé de changer d'OS pour un téléphone.

Tu es sous Snow Léopard, et as seulement 2 Go de RAM.
Pour ces raisons, je te déconseille d'upgrader vers Yosemite.

Avant de te proposer une autre solution, une question : quelle est la taille de ton disque dur, et combien as-tu d'espace libre sur ce disque ?
_
NB : pour télécharger un OS, on oublie le wifi, on se connecte en Ethernet !_


----------



## MaitreYODA (26 Septembre 2015)

Suis-je le seul à ne plus avoir le bouton replay (pour jouer une chanson ou un album en boucle) dans iTunes 12.3 sur Yosemite ?


----------



## MaitreYODA (26 Septembre 2015)

MaitreYODA a dit:


> Suis-je le seul à ne plus avoir le bouton replay (pour jouer une chanson ou un album en boucle) dans iTunes 12.3 sur Yosemite ?


J'ai trouvé finalement. Il suffit d'appuyer sur le bouton lecture aléatoire en maintenant ctrl enfoncé. On peut alors choisir de répéter le morceau.


----------



## Rossonero (26 Septembre 2015)

Merci de répondre et merci de votre patience, c'est une qualité que je n'ai pas  Pour répondre aux questions, je n'ai pas testé en ethernet, je ne me suis jamais connecté comme cela (on part de loin oui ), il y a qu'un seul câble de relié? Il va falloir m'expliquer rapidement, c'est pour cela que ton aide en direct me serait précieuse Ma Dalton... Voici ma configuration : http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=725395Capturedcran20150926222046.png / http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=329438Capturedcran20150926222733.png et je me suis procuré une clé USB de 16GB.


----------



## matmout (28 Septembre 2015)

*Yo*semite + *SSD*, ça passe très bien pour de l'utilisation courante avec *2Go de ram* !
(j'ai bien dit: avec un SSD)


----------



## Rossonero (28 Septembre 2015)

Merci à vous 2. SSD, c'est quoi?


----------



## Rossonero (28 Septembre 2015)

D'accord, merci


----------



## Le docteur (29 Septembre 2015)

Personnellement, j'y été à la sauvage pour la clean install : installation sur mon Macintosh HD depuis le programme d'installation... lancé depuis un clone. 
La solution de Macomaniac est comme toujours plus élégante. Je place dans mes archives (comme pas mal de ses posts).


----------



## Willow37 (29 Septembre 2015)

Je suis parvenue à environ 15% de batterie en sortant des cours, sans le wifi et en désactivant toutes mes box (drop, google drive et one drive) et bien sûr pas de rétroéclairage et pas de son et pas de luminosité. Donc ça revient quasi à la normale.


----------



## Macuserman (30 Septembre 2015)

Petite question: j'ai l'intention de créer une clé bootable pour 10.11 mais après effacer l'Utilitaire de disque ne me permet pas de partitionner ma clé, une idée de pourquoi ?

C'est une LaCie Porsche Design…



-------------------------------
EDIT
J'ai réussi: j'ai lancé un effacement sécurisé et j'ai arraché la clé au beau milieu, je l'ai remise dans mon Mac, et là il m'a enfin affiché une belle partition GUID ! Merci moi. ^^


----------



## Zorglub38 (30 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai effacé un dossier sur mon ssd contenant 150 go de videos. J'ai ensuite vidé la poubelle mais lorsque je verifie le disque j'ai un dossier jaune nommé sauvegarde qui fait la meme taille.

Comment effacer completement ces videos ?

Merci

EDIT : Probleme resolu de lui meme.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Octobre 2015)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> EDIT : Probleme resolu de lui meme.


Les sauvegardes locales de Time Machine s'effacent quand on a reconnecté le disque de sauvegarde au Mac et que des sauvegardes externes ont eu lieu.


----------

